# لمن يريد جورنالز(أبحاث) من (sciencedirect) وغيرها من المجلات



## رفاق الصحراء (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا شك ان الجميع يعرف موقع الساينز دايركت(science direct) فانا لدي اشتراك به على اسم الجامعه.. ارجو ممن يريد اي جورنالز يكتب لي العنوان هنا واسم المؤلفين وساقوم برفعها له ان شاء الله تعالى...

لكم مني خالص التقدير

ملاحظة من الاشراف:


نرجوأن تكون هذه الابحاث المطلوبة خاصة بالهندسة المدنية فقط نظرا لأن الموضوع مثبت في قسم الهندسة المدنية والغاية منه إفادة المهندسين المدنيين بشكل أساسي منه. وعذراً من الزملاء الكرام فسوف يتم حذف الابحاث التي لا تتعلق بالهندسة المدنية .

ولمن أراد أبحاثا خاصة بباقي الأقسام , نرجو منكم التوجه إلى هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html

وبناء على طلب صاحب الموضوع , نرجو منكم ألا تزيد عدد الابحاث المطلوبة عن 5 في كل مشاركة


----------



## SAB (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
Natural fibre-polymer composites
إسم المجلة:
Cement and Concrete Composites
رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
Volume 12, Issue 2, 1990, Pages 117-136
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## anass81 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاكارم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا شك ان الجميع يعرف موقع الساينز دايركت(science direct) فانا لدي اشتراك به على اسم الجامعه.. ارجو ممن يريد اي جورنالز يكتب لي العنوان هنا واسم المؤلفين وساقوم برفعها له ان شاء الله تعالى...
> 
> لكم مني خالص التقدير


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك على هذا العرض وجعله الله علما ينتفع به في صحيفة أعمالك :77:

 أعانك الله على تلبية طلبات الزملاء الكرام التي أتوقع أن تكون ليست بالقليلة


الموضوع للتثبيت نظرا لأهميته


----------



## م.إسلام (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Advanced Engineering Dynamics 
Copyright © 1997 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): H.R. Harrison and T. Nettleton

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering

Copyright © 2010 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 
Publication History: Formerly known as International Journal of Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering

Sound and Structural Vibration (Second Edition) 
Radiation, Transmission and Response 
Copyright © 2007 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Frank Fahy and Paolo Gardonio 
ISBN: 978-0-12-373633-8

Stress, Strain, and Structural Dynamics 
An Interactive Handbook of Formulas, Solutions, and MATLAB Toolboxes 
Copyright © 2005 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Bingen Yang 

Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice 
Copyright © 2008 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Douglas Thorby 
ISBN: 978-0-7506-8002-

Structural Analysis 
In Theory and Practice 
Copyright © 2009 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Alan Williams, Ph.D., S.E., C.ENG. 
ISBN: 978-1-85617-550-0

Structural Vibration 
Analysis and Damping 
Copyright © 1996 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): C.F. Beards, BSc,PhD,CEng,MRAeS,MIOA 
ISBN: 978-0-340-64580-2
Analysis of Composite Structures 
Copyright © 2002 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Christian Decolon 
ISBN: 978-1-903996-62-1

Advanced Concrete Technology Set 
Copyright © 2003 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Edited by: John Newman, Ban Seng Choo and Ban Seng Choo 
ISBN: 978-0-7506-5686-3


----------



## الليبي2008 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على عرضك الكريم اخى العزيز 

analysis of circular composite column under axial load (modeling by ansys programme
وارجو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Alkanan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أيضا انا لدي اشتراك في عدد من المجلات العالمية منها الساينس دايركت - باسم الجامعة ايضا
وحأحاول اساعد ايضا


----------



## Alkanan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

sab قال:


> *من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
> Natural fibre-polymer composites
> إسم المجلة:
> Cement and concrete composites
> ...



هذه الورقة بالذات غير متاحة للتنزيل

م.إسلام - جميع ماذكرت عبارة عن كتب وليس اوراق بحثية!!!!

الليبي - اذهب للموقع وحدد الورقة المطلوبة وانقل اسمها هنا http://www.sciencedirect.com وسأنزلها لك ان شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

alkanan قال:


> أيضا انا لدي اشتراك في عدد من المجلات العالمية منها الساينس دايركت - باسم الجامعة ايضا
> وحأحاول اساعد ايضا


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ومشكور مسبقا على مساعدتك القيمة ومساهمتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
1- *Rapid synthesis of silver nanoparticles using culture supernatants of Enterobacteria: A novel biological approach* 
_Process Biochemistry_, _Volume 42, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 919-923_
Ahmad R. Shahverdi, Sara Minaeian, Hamid Reza Shahverdi, Hossein Jamalifar, Ashraf-Asadat Nohi
2- *Accumulation of CdS nanoparticles by yeasts in a fed-batch bioprocess* Original Research Article
_Journal of Biotechnology_, _Volume 132, Issue 4_, _1 December 2007_, _Pages 481-486_
Nikolay Krumov, Stephanie Oder, Iris Perner-Nochta, Angel Angelov, Clemens Posten
3- *Biological synthesis of metal nanoparticles by microbes* Review Article
_Advances in Colloid and Interface Science_, _Volume 156, Issues 1-2_, _22 April 2010_, _Pages 1-13_
Kannan Badri Narayanan, Natarajan Sakthivel


----------



## Alkanan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

د.صلاح العبيدي قال:


> بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 1- *Rapid synthesis of silver nanoparticles using culture supernatants of Enterobacteria: A novel biological approach*
> _Process Biochemistry_, _Volume 42, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 919-923_
> Ahmad R. Shahverdi, Sara Minaeian, Hamid Reza Shahverdi, Hossein Jamalifar, Ashraf-Asadat Nohi
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/3hj0rA1E/Accumulation_of_CdS_nanopartic.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/35wZTn1v/Biological_synthesis_of_metal_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/NWJ57Wwj/Rapid_synthesis.html


----------



## الليبي2008 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Plasticity-based model for circular concrete columns confined with fibre-composite sheets 



aDepartment of Civil Engineering, Faculty of Engineering, University of Sherbrooke, Sherbrooke, QC, Canada J1K 2R1

Received 4 July 2007; revised 8 September 2007; accepted 11 September 2007. Available online 24 October 2007.


----------



## شيماءالمدني (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أود بحوت في الهندسه المدني عن تأثير الحراره على هبوط المنشات
و أيضا عن تأتير الحوامض على المنشآت (هبوط المنشات)
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Alkanan (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> Plasticity-based model for circular concrete columns confined with fibre-composite sheets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/U6bvnw9D/Plasticity-based_model_for_cir.html

شيماءالمدني - هذا الموقع http://www.sciencedirect.com/ ابحثي فيه وأول ما تلاقي الورقة المطلوبة انقلي اسمها او اللينك هنا - وان شاء الله انزلها لك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ sap هذه الجورنال التي طلبتها
لك مني كل التقدير واذا كنت تريد المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه

http://www.4shared.com/enter.jsp?sId=LWYFrbdVR25S5bu9&au=1


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ م. اسلام المحترم
السلام عليكم
يبدو انك لم تنقل العناويين المضبوطه للجورنالز لان ما نقلته ليس العنوان وانما الفرع من المجله وهذا شئ عام لا يمكن البحث عن طريقه
ارجو ان تكتب العنوان والذي يكون باللون الازرق ثم التفاصيل التي تحته معه

لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت شيماء المدني
السلام عليكم
يتوجب عليك الذهاب الى الموفع المذكور والبحث عما تريدينه بنفسك فانا لا اعرف ماذا تريدين
ثم ارسلي العنوان الخاص للبحث وليس عنوانا عاما وكذلك اسم المؤلف

وانا ساقون ان شاء الله بارسال الرابط لك

لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل الخير وحفظكم المولى


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اعرف باني اطلب الكثير لكن اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول عليها عل شكل دفعات ودمتم بحفظ الله وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم يوم العرض
Biosorption of heavy metals from aqueous solutions onto peanut shell as a low-cost biosorbent Original Research Article
_Desalination_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 21 August 2010_
Anna Witek-Krowiak, Roman G. Szafran, Szymon Modelski

Biosorption of heavy metal ions using wheat based biosorbents – A review of the recent literature Review Article
_Bioresource Technology_, _Volume 101, Issue 14_, _July 2010_, _Pages 5043-5053_
Umar Farooq, Janusz A. Kozinski, Misbahul Ain Khan, Makshoof Athar

Recovery of zero-valent gold from cyanide solution by a combined method of biosorption and incineration Original Research Article
_Bioresource Technology_, _Volume 101, Issue 22_, _November 2010_, _Pages 8587-8592_
In Seob Kwak, Yeoung-Sang Yun

Batch and continuous fixed-bed column biosorption of Cd2+ and Cu2+ Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 158, Issue 3_, _15 April 2010_, _Pages 369-377_
H. Muhamad, H. Doan, A. Lohi

Biosorption of lead(II) onto pine cone powder: Studies on biosorption performance and process design to minimize biosorbent mass Original Research Article
_Carbohydrate Polymers_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 21 May 2010_
A.E. Ofomaja, E.B. Naidoo

Biosorption of nickel and total chromium from aqueous solution by gum kondagogu (_Cochlospermum gossypium_): A carbohydrate biopolymer Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 851-860_
V.T.P. Vinod, R.B. Sashidhar, B. Sreedhar

Studies on sorption, desorption, regeneration and reuse of sugar-beet pectin gels for heavy metal removal Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 243-248_
Y.N. Mata, M.L. Blázquez, A. Ballester, F. González, J.A. Muñoz

Synthesis of monodisperse [email protected] core–shell microspheres and their application for removal of heavy metal ions from water Original Research Article
_Journal of Alloys and Compounds_, _Volume 492, Issues 1-2_, _4 March 2010_, _Pages 656-661_
Haibo Hu, Zhenghua Wang, Ling Pan

A novel strategy to prepare ZnO/PbS heterostructured functional nanocomposite utilizing the surface adsorption property of ZnO nanosheets Original Research Article
_Catalysis Today_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 16 August 2010_
Xingfa Ma, Yanqin Wang, Mingjun Gao, Huizhong Xu, Guang Li

Removal of divalent heavy metals (Cd, Cu, Pb, and Zn) and arsenic(III) from aqueous solutions using scoria: Kinetics and equilibria of sorption Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 174, Issues 1-3_, _15 February 2010_, _Pages 307-313_
Jang-Soon Kwon, Seong-Taek Yun, Jong-Hwa Lee, Soon-Oh Kim, Ho Young Jo

Continuous production of solid lipid nanoparticles by liquid flow-focusing and gas displacing method in microchannels Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Science_, _Volume 64, Issue 19_, _1 October 2009_, _Pages 4115-4122_
Junxian Yun, Songhong Zhang, Shaochuan Shen, Zhuo Chen, Kejian Yao, Jizhong Chen

Comparative scale-up of three methods for producing ibuprofen-loaded nanoparticles Original Research Article
_European Journal of Pharmaceutical Sciences_, _Volume 25, Issues 4-5_, _July-August 2005_, _Pages 357-367_
Sergio A. Galindo-Rodríguez, François Puel, Stephanie Briançon, Eric Allémann, Eric Doelker, Hatem Fessi

Solid lipid nanoparticles: Production, characterization and applications Original Research Article
_Advanced Drug Delivery Reviews_, _Volume 47, Issues 2-3_, _25 April 2001_, _Pages 165-196_
Wolfgang Mehnert, Karsten Mäder

Production of titania nanoparticles by using a new microreactor assembled with same axle dual pipe Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 101, Issues 1-3_, _1 August 2004_, _Pages 269-276_
Michiya Takagi, Taisuke Maki, Minoru Miyahara, Kazuhiro Mae

A flame metal combustion method for production of nanoparticles Original Research Article
_Powder Technology_, _Volume 197, Issue 3_, _25 January 2010_, _Pages 170-176_
Sangsun Yang, Yoon-Hyung Jang, Chang Hyuk Kim, Changseon Hwang, Jeonghoon Lee, Sukbyung Chae, Sekwon Jung, Mansoo Choi

Enhancement effect of gold nanoparticles on biohydrogen production from artificial wastewater Original Research Article
_International Journal of Hydrogen Energy_, _Volume 32, Issue 1_, _January 2007_, _Pages 17-23_
Yongfang Zhang, Jianquan Shen
Chapter 21 Use of plants in biotechnology: Synthesis of metal nanoparticles by inactivated plant tissues, plant extracts, and living plants Review Article
_Developments in Environmental Sciences_, _Volume 5_, _2007_, _Pages 463-485_
J.G. Parsons, J.R. Peralta-Videa, J.L. Gardea-Torresdey

Nanoparticles synthesis using supercritical fluid technology – towards biomedical applications Review Article
_Advanced Drug Delivery Reviews_, _Volume 60, Issue 3_, _14 February 2008_, _Pages 299-327_
K. Byrappa, S. Ohara, T. Adschiri

Controlled production of ZnO nanoparticles from zinc glycerolate in a sol–gel silica matrix Original Research Article
_Journal of Colloid and Interface Science_, _Volume 302, Issue 1_, _1 October 2006_, _Pages 246-253_
Rodoula Moleski, Epameinondas Leontidis, Frank Krumeich


----------



## Alkanan (5 سبتمبر 2010)

د.صلاح العبيدي قال:


> السلام عليكم اعرف باني اطلب الكثير لكن اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول عليها عل شكل دفعات ودمتم بحفظ الله وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم يوم العرض
> Biosorption of heavy metals from aqueous solutions onto peanut shell as a low-cost biosorbent Original Research Article
> _Desalination_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 21 August 2010_
> Anna Witek-Krowiak, Roman G. Szafran, Szymon Modelski
> ...



Chapter 21 Use of plants in biotechnology: Synthesis of metal nanoparticles by inactivated plant tissues, plant extracts, and living plantsReview Article
Developments in Environmental Sciences, Volume 5, 2007, Pages 463-485
عبارة عن فصل في كتاب ولا استطيع تنزيله

أما البقية ففي الرابط ادناه
http://www.4shared.com/file/IHPvmoTD/drsalah.html


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث مع شكري و امتناني وحفظكم الله
Biosorption of heavy metals from aqueous solutions onto peanut shell as a low-cost biosorbent Original Research Article
_Desalination_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 21 August 2010_
Anna Witek-Krowiak, Roman G. Szafran, Szymon Modelski

Biosorption of heavy metal ions using wheat based biosorbents – A review of the recent literature Review Article
_Bioresource Technology_, _Volume 101, Issue 14_, _July 2010_, _Pages 5043-5053_
Umar Farooq, Janusz A. Kozinski, Misbahul Ain Khan, Makshoof Athar

Recovery of zero-valent gold from cyanide solution by a combined method of biosorption and incineration Original Research Article
_Bioresource Technology_, _Volume 101, Issue 22_, _November 2010_, _Pages 8587-8592_
In Seob Kwak, Yeoung-Sang Yun

Batch and continuous fixed-bed column biosorption of Cd2+ and Cu2+ Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 158, Issue 3_, _15 April 2010_, _Pages 369-377_
H. Muhamad, H. Doan, A. Lohi

Biosorption of lead(II) onto pine cone powder: Studies on biosorption performance and process design to minimize biosorbent mass Original Research Article
_Carbohydrate Polymers_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 21 May 2010_
A.E. Ofomaja, E.B. Naidoo

Biosorption of nickel and total chromium from aqueous solution by gum kondagogu (_Cochlospermum gossypium_): A carbohydrate biopolymer Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 851-860_
V.T.P. Vinod, R.B. Sashidhar, B. Sreedhar

Studies on sorption, desorption, regeneration and reuse of sugar-beet pectin gels for heavy metal removal Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 243-248_
Y.N. Mata, M.L. Blázquez, A. Ballester, F. González, J.A. Muñoz

Synthesis of monodisperse [email protected] core–shell microspheres and their application for removal of heavy metal ions from water Original Research Article
_Journal of Alloys and Compounds_, _Volume 492, Issues 1-2_, _4 March 2010_, _Pages 656-661_
Haibo Hu, Zhenghua Wang, Ling Pan

A novel strategy to prepare ZnO/PbS heterostructured functional nanocomposite utilizing the surface adsorption property of ZnO nanosheets Original Research Article
_Catalysis Today_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 16 August 2010_
Xingfa Ma, Yanqin Wang, Mingjun Gao, Huizhong Xu, Guang Li

Removal of divalent heavy metals (Cd, Cu, Pb, and Zn) and arsenic(III) from aqueous solutions using scoria: Kinetics and equilibria of sorption Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 174, Issues 1-3_, _15 February 2010_, _Pages 307-313_
Jang-Soon Kwon, Seong-Taek Yun, Jong-Hwa Lee, Soon-Oh Kim, Ho Young Jo

Continuous production of solid lipid nanoparticles by liquid flow-focusing and gas displacing method in microchannels Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Science_, _Volume 64, Issue 19_, _1 October 2009_, _Pages 4115-4122_
Junxian Yun, Songhong Zhang, Shaochuan Shen, Zhuo Chen, Kejian Yao, Jizhong Chen

Comparative scale-up of three methods for producing ibuprofen-loaded nanoparticles Original Research Article
_European Journal of Pharmaceutical Sciences_, _Volume 25, Issues 4-5_, _July-August 2005_, _Pages 357-367_
Sergio A. Galindo-Rodríguez, François Puel, Stephanie Briançon, Eric Allémann, Eric Doelker, Hatem Fessi

Solid lipid nanoparticles: Production, characterization and applications Original Research Article
_Advanced Drug Delivery Reviews_, _Volume 47, Issues 2-3_, _25 April 2001_, _Pages 165-196_
Wolfgang Mehnert, Karsten Mäder

Production of titania nanoparticles by using a new microreactor assembled with same axle dual pipe Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 101, Issues 1-3_, _1 August 2004_, _Pages 269-276_
Michiya Takagi, Taisuke Maki, Minoru Miyahara, Kazuhiro Mae

A flame metal combustion method for production of nanoparticles Original Research Article
_Powder Technology_, _Volume 197, Issue 3_, _25 January 2010_, _Pages 170-176_
Sangsun Yang, Yoon-Hyung Jang, Chang Hyuk Kim, Changseon Hwang, Jeonghoon Lee, Sukbyung Chae, Sekwon Jung, Mansoo Choi

Enhancement effect of gold nanoparticles on biohydrogen production from artificial wastewater Original Research Article
_International Journal of Hydrogen Energy_, _Volume 32, Issue 1_, _January 2007_, _Pages 17-23_
Yongfang Zhang, Jianquan Shen
Chapter 21 Use of plants in biotechnology: Synthesis of metal nanoparticles by inactivated plant tissues, plant extracts, and living plants Review Article
_Developments in Environmental Sciences_, _Volume 5_, _2007_, _Pages 463-485_
J.G. Parsons, J.R. Peralta-Videa, J.L. Gardea-Torresdey

Nanoparticles synthesis using supercritical fluid technology – towards biomedical applications Review Article
_Advanced Drug Delivery Reviews_, _Volume 60, Issue 3_, _14 February 2008_, _Pages 299-327_
K. Byrappa, S. Ohara, T. Adschiri

Controlled production of ZnO nanoparticles from zinc glycerolate in a sol–gel silica matrix Original Research Article
_Journal of Colloid and Interface Science_, _Volume 302, Issue 1_, _1 October 2006_, _Pages 246-253_
Rodoula Moleski, Epameinondas Leontidis, Frank Krumeich


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الدكتور صلاح العبيدي المحترم
السلام عليكم 
هذه البحوث التي طلبتها موجوده في الرابط ادناه وستجدها في فايل بعنوان د.صلاح العبيدي
اسال الله ان ينفعك بها..بخصوص البحث المعنون (CHAPTER 21) فلم استطع تنزيله لان الجامعه غير مشتريته..
واذا احتجت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/iD4Ezq1f/sharing.html?sId=iLHZe6b2xExBSzdA


----------



## anass81 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله للجميع في مجهوداتهم , ولكن لي ملاحظة للزملاء الذين يطلبون أبحاثا , وهي أن تكون هذه الابحاث خاصة بالهندسة المدنية فقط نظرا لأن الموضوع مثبت في قسم الهندسة المدنية والغاية منه إفادة المهندسين المدنيين بشكل أساسي منه.
ولمن أراد أبحاثا خاصة بباقي الأقسام , نرجو منكم التوجه إلى هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html

عذراً من الزملاء الكرام فسوف يتم حذف الابحاث التي لا تتعلق بالهندسة المدنية .


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل Alkanan ارجو ارسال هذه الابحاث مع فائق التقدير والامتنان
A green low-cost biosynthesis of Sb2O3 nanoparticles Original Research Article
_Biochemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 43, Issue 3_, _15 March 2009_, _Pages 303-306_
Anal K. Jha, Kamlesh Prasad, K. Prasad
Biosynthesis of CdS nanoparticles: An improved green and rapid procedure Original Research Article
_Journal of Colloid and Interface Science_, _Volume 342, Issue 1_, _1 February 2010_, _Pages 68-72_
K. Prasad, Anal K. Jha
A facile green extracellular biosynthesis of CdS nanoparticles by immobilized fungus Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 155, Issue 3_, _15 December 2009_, _Pages 886-891_
Rashmi Sanghi, Preeti Verma
Synthesis of TiO2 nanoparticles using microorganisms Original Research Article
_Colloids and Surfaces B: Biointerfaces_, _Volume 71, Issue 2_, _1 July 2009_, _Pages 226-229_
Anal K. Jha, K. Prasad, A.R. Kulkarni
Formation of carbon nanotubes from mixture film of carbon and titanium Original Research Article
_Physica E: Low-dimensional Systems and Nanostructures_, _Volume 28, Issue 3_, _August 2005_, _Pages 281-285_
Yuki Kimura, Chihiro Kaito
TiO2 nanotubes incorporated with CdS for photocatalytic hydrogen production from splitting water under visible light irradiation Original Research Article
_International Journal of Hydrogen Energy_, _Volume 35, Issue 13_, _July 2010_, _Pages 7073-7079_
Caolong Li, Jian Yuan, Bingyan Han, Li Jiang, Wenfeng Shangguan


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

at least let us finished our doanload befor u left the files not related to cicil eng. god forgive u


----------



## Alkanan (6 سبتمبر 2010)

وأرجو من الأخ رفاق الصحراء أن يتقبل تطفلي على موضوعه ومشاركتي فيه



د.صلاح العبيدي قال:


> الاخ الفاضل Alkanan ارجو ارسال هذه الابحاث مع فائق التقدير والامتنان
> A green low-cost biosynthesis of Sb2O3 nanoparticles Original Research Article
> _Biochemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 43, Issue 3_, _15 March 2009_, _Pages 303-306_
> Anal K. Jha, Kamlesh Prasad, K. Prasad
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/file/e1bp48Qi/Drsalah2.html

ولمن أراد لغير قسم المدنية - رسالة في الخاص وسأنزلها له ان شاء الله
=====================----أو----=======================
ولمن أراد أبحاثا خاصة بباقي الأقسام , نرجو منكم التوجه إلى هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الدكتور صلاح المحترم
هذه الجورنالز التي طلبت
واذا اردت المزيد فنحن برسم الخدمه
وارجو من الاداره الموقره عدم حذف المشاركه هذه ليتسنى لنا الخدمه

http://www.4shared.com/document/jnfRh4r8/A_facile_green_extracellular_b.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/oIQ5CHLr/A_green_low-cost_biosynthesis_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TSu-_Vw6/Biosynthesis_of_CdS_nanopartic.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/d-J8Ytg3/Formation_of_carbon_nanotubes_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/cafUdOs7/Synthesis_of_TiO2_nanoparticle.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/e04H_KFk/TiO2_nanotubes_incorporated_wi.html


----------



## anass81 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

د.صلاح العبيدي قال:


> at least let us finished our doanload befor u left the files not related to cicil eng. god forgive u


 
السلام عليكم

على عيني دكتور صلاح , لن أقوم بحذف المشاركات السابقة , ولكنني أرجو منك وضع طلباتك الجديدة في الرابط الثاني في قسم الكتب الهندسية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html 

سوف يتم حذف المشاركات الجديدة غير المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية من الان وصاعداً


----------



## الليبي2008 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك يااخى وجعل ماتفعل من خير فى ميزان حسناتك

Axial strength of circular concrete-filled steel tube columns - DOE approach 
Chitawadagi, Manojkumar


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> بارك الله لك يااخى وجعل ماتفعل من خير فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> Axial strength of circular concrete-filled steel tube columns - DOE approach
> Chitawadagi, Manojkumar


 

الاخ الليبي المحترم
السلام عليكم
هذه ما طلبت راجيا ان توضح نوع المجله التي يوجد فيها بحثك في المره القادمه كي تسهل علي عملية البحث
لك مني مل التقدير

http://www.4shared.com/document/jrleFKxc/33_online.html


----------



## Alkanan (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو تغيير العنوان الى
=================-
لمن يريد ارتكلز من اي مجلة
-=================
لأن عندنا اشتراك في عدد من المواقع الاخرى غير الساينس دايركت والتي لا أستطيع حصرها


----------



## SAB (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز رفاق الصحراء
جزاء الله خيرا، ,وأدعو الله أن يكون ذلك من العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## anass81 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

alkanan قال:


> أرجو تغيير العنوان الى
> =================-
> لمن يريد ارتكلز من اي مجلة
> -=================
> لأن عندنا اشتراك في عدد من المواقع الاخرى غير الساينس دايركت والتي لا أستطيع حصرها


 
تم التغيير

بارك الله في مجهوداتكم


----------



## حازم مالك (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً وفقك الله للذي يحبه والذي يريد


----------



## عامرمحمد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و انتم بخير
احتاج استاذي الفاضل البحث
*Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear connection* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 63, Issue 4_, _April 2007_, _Pages 505-521_
F.D. Queiroz, P.C.G.S. Vellasco, D.A. Nethercot
مع تحياتي


----------



## عامرمحمد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

استاذي الفاضل 
اني احتاج بحوث على
finite element method analsys by ANSYS of composite reinforced concrete beams مع حبي و تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 سبتمبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
> عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و انتم بخير
> احتاج استاذي الفاضل البحث
> *Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear connection* Original Research Article
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاخ عامر المحترم
كل عام وانت بخير واسال الله تعالى ان يتقبل صيامك ويغفر ذنبك ويعزك ويعطيك ما تريد وان يبدل الله سيئاتك حسنات... وهذه الجورنال التي طلبت واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى

http://www.4shared.com/document/wEIvXD5w/Finite_element_modelling_of_co.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 سبتمبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> استاذي الفاضل
> اني احتاج بحوث على
> finite element method analsys by ANSYS of composite reinforced concrete beams مع حبي و تقديري


 الاخ الكريم
هل هذا عنوان بحث او جورنال محدد ام تري\ني ان ابحث لك عن هذا العنوان او ما يشابهه

انتظر ردك مع التقدير علما اني متخصص في الستركجر ومنها الفاينابت اليمنت واعمل على برامج lusas and staad pro اذا احتجت مساعده في ذلك

تقبل مني كل التقدير


----------



## عامرمحمد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا كثيرا و بارك الله فيك و نفع عباده بك و اعجز عن شكرك
اخي الكريم اني اعمل مع طالب ماجستير على هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان تبحث لي عن البحوث بخصوص هذا الموضوع و لدينا مشكلة تمثيل الكومبزت composite concrete beam in FEM ANSYS اذا لديك اي مصدر او بحث حول الموضوع و اكون شاكرا لك ذلك
اخوك
د.عامر


----------



## جلال الله (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*An investigation of lightly profiled sandwich panels subject to local buckling and flexural wrinkling effects* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 61, Issue 7_, _July 2005_, _Pages 984-1006_
Narayan Pokharel, Mahen Mahendran
*Sandwich panels* Original Research Article
_Thin-Walled Structures_, _Volume 16, Issues 1-4_, _1993_, _Pages 179-198_
J.M. Davies
*Minimum weight design of foam core sandwich panels for a given strength* Original Research Article
_Materials Science and Engineering_, _Volume 95_, _November 1987_, _Pages 55-62_
T.C. Triantafillou, L.J. Gibson
*Compression facing wrinkling of composite sandwich structures* Original Research Article
_Mechanics of Materials_, _Volume 35, Issues 3-6_, _March-June 2003_, _Pages 511-522_
E.E Gdoutos, I.M Daniel, K.-A Wang
*Compression strength of sandwich panels with sub-interface damage in the foam core* Original Research Article
_Composites Science and Technology_, _Volume 69, Issue 13_, _October 2009_, _Pages 2231-2240_
Vitaly Koissin, Andrey Shipsha, Vitaly Skvortsov
الرجاء تأمين هذه الابحاث ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> *An investigation of lightly profiled sandwich panels subject to local buckling and flexural wrinkling effects* Original Research Article
> _Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 61, Issue 7_, _July 2005_, _Pages 984-1006_
> Narayan Pokharel, Mahen Mahendran
> *Sandwich panels* Original Research Article
> ...


 الاخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا احببت ان اسالك ...هل سالت اهل العلم شرعا حول جواز اسمك (جلال الله) ام انه لا يجوز
ثانيا.. هذا البحوث التي طلبتها سائلا الله تعالى ان ينفعك بها
واذا اردت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
http://www.4shared.com/document/UCOhLi1d/Minimum_Weight_Design_of_Foam_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Iv7qtDxp/Compression_strength_of_sandwi.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/0FDW1v_x/An_investigation_of_lightly_pr.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/8nutHh4Y/Compression_facing_wrinkling_o.html
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## جلال الله (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز على اهتمامك ورحم الله والديك ورحمك دنيا واخرة
لا أريد أن اثقل عليك ولكن اطمع في المزيد من كرمك
*Sandwich structures*
_Metal Foams_, _2000_, _Pages 113-149_
M.F. Ashby, A.G. Evans, N.A. Fleck, L.J. Gibson, J.W. Hutchinson, H.N.G. Wadley
*Sandwich Composites*
_Encyclopedia of Physical Science and Technology_, _2004_, _Pages 407-412_
Charles E. S. Ueng


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز على اهتمامك ورحم الله والديك ورحمك دنيا واخرة
> لا أريد أن اثقل عليك ولكن اطمع في المزيد من كرمك
> *Sandwich structures*
> _Metal Foams_, _2000_, _Pages 113-149_
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اولا .. لم تجبني على سؤالي ؟؟؟
ثانيا .. هذا واحد من الجورنالز التي اردت والثاني لم استطع تنزيله لانه غير مشترى من قبل الجامعه
http://www.4shared.com/document/lA_dX2ZM/Sandwich_structures.html

واذا اردت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> استاذي الفاضل
> اني احتاج بحوث على
> finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams مع حبي و تقديري


 الاخ الدكتور عامر المحترم
الامر يتطلب بعض الوقت ,ارجو ان تعطيني بعض الوقت 

تقبل خالص تقديري


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*Differential Settlement of Buildings*

*مرحبا
اسال ان كان بالامكان توفير البحث التالي
اسم البحث (Differential Settlement of Buildings)
اسم المجلة 
Journal of the Geotechnical Engineering Division,
Vol. 100, No. 9, September 1974, pp. 973-991
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## عامرمحمد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا
اخوك
د.عامر


----------



## moaiad (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ارجو الحصول علي اي معلومات حول الموضوع التالي
optimum design on braced sheet plie


----------



## Alkanan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> *مرحبا
> اسال ان كان بالامكان توفير البحث التالي
> اسم البحث (differential settlement of buildings)
> اسم المجلة
> ...



لم استطع تنزيلها من موقع الجمعية الامريكية.


----------



## zaidtech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Punching shear resistance of prestressed concrete slabs
G.D. Stefanoua
aUniversity of Patras, 26110 Patras, Greece
Received 23 October 1991. Available online 13 February 2003. 
مشكور اخويه العزيز ممكن هذا البحث اذا امكن


----------



## zaidtech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

1- _Post-tensioned concrete floor systems in Australia_
A. Charalambous1, Director, P. Ashford2 and R.B. Sandie3, Formerly Head of Civil Engineering and Building
1The O'Neill Group Pty Ltd, Consulting Engineers, Melbourne, Victoria 3000, Australia
2Faculty of Architecture, Building and Planning, University of Melbourne, Parkville, Victoria 3052, Australia
3Swinburne University of Technology, Hawthorn, Victoria 3122, Australia

2- Shape Prediction of a Post-Tensioned and Shaped Dome
H. Lia, M. Chuaa and L.C. Schmidta
aDepartment of Civil and Mining Engineering, University of Wollongong NSW 2500, Australia

Available online 31 July 2007. 

3- Post-tensioned flat-slab design handbook, concrete society technical report no. 25, ref. no. 53.044: Published by The Concrete Society, and available from Publications Distribution, Cement and Concrete Association, Wexham Springs, Slough SL3 6PL, 1984 ISBN 0 7210 1297 3, Price £5.50, £2.75 to members, 44 pp. 
Available online 18 February 2003.

اذا امكن محتاج هذه البحوث ولو اثقلت عليك بس اتحملني شويه 
و الف رحمه على الوالديك انشالله


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (23 سبتمبر 2010)

zaidtech قال:


> Punching shear resistance of prestressed concrete slabs
> G.D. Stefanoua
> aUniversity of Patras, 26110 Patras, Greece
> Received 23 October 1991. Available online 13 February 2003.
> مشكور اخويه العزيز ممكن هذا البحث اذا امكن


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
هذا الجورنال الذي اردته.. واسال الله ان ينفعك به
واذا احتجت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه

تقبل خالص تقديري

http://www.4shared.com/document/J9PW3hi4/PUNCHING_SHEAR_RESISTANCE_OF_P.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (23 سبتمبر 2010)

zaidtech قال:


> 1- _Post-tensioned concrete floor systems in Australia_
> A. Charalambous1, Director, P. Ashford2 and R.B. Sandie3, Formerly Head of Civil Engineering and Building
> 1The O'Neill Group Pty Ltd, Consulting Engineers, Melbourne, Victoria 3000, Australia
> 2Faculty of Architecture, Building and Planning, University of Melbourne, Parkville, Victoria 3052, Australia
> ...


 الاخ زيد السلام عليكم
هذه الجورنالز الاول والثاني اما الثالث فيبدو انه كتاب ,ارجو ان تعطيني تفاصيله
لك مني خالص التقدير
واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى

http://www.4shared.com/document/jQOegh9R/POST-TENSIONED_CONCRETE_FLOOR_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/jpbtpTao/SHAPE_PREDICTION_OF_A_POST-TEN.html


----------



## eng sara fathy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يارفاق الصحراء دي اول مشاركة ليا اتمني من حضرتك انك تساعدني بكل الكتب والابحاث الخاصة بثبيت التربة الرملية باستخدام مخلفات مصنع الاسمنت والاسمدة الكيميائية وانا منتظرة الرد


----------



## caber128 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي و ارسال ابحاث تتعلق بهذا الموضوع حيث انني حاولت البحث اكثر من مرة ولم اجد ابحاث حديثة في هذا الموضوع
The Development Length and Anchorage Behavior of Headed
Reinforcing Bars in R.C beams
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير باذن الله تعالي


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الإخوة الكرام و لكم كل الاحترام و التقدير على جهودكم و ربي يبارك لكم في ذريتكم و ينعم عليكم بالصحة و الستر و التوفيق.
أريد من فضلكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على بعض المقالات المهمة لبحثي إن امكنكم ذلك و هي:
Bringkgreve, R., Vermeer, P., 1998. PLAXIS-Finite Element Code for Soil
and Rock Analysis. Version 7 Plaxis B.V., The Netherlands.

Das, B., Khing, K., Shin, E., Puri, V., Yen, S., 1994. Comparison of
bearing capacity of strip foundation on geogrid-reinforced sand and
clay. In: Proceedings of the Eighth International Conference on
Computer Methods and Advances in Geomechanics, Morgantown,
WA, USA, pp. 1331–1336.

Selvadurai, A., Gnanendran, C., 1989. An experimental study of a footing
located on a sloped fill: influence of a soil reinforcement layer.
Canadian Geotechnical Journal 26 (3), 467–473.

Yetimoglu, T., Inanir, M., Inanir, O., 2005. A study on bearing capacity of
randomly distributed fiber-reinforced sand fills overlying soft clay.
Geotextiles and Geomembranes 23 (2), 174–183

و لكم مني الف ألف شكر و كل الامتنان و التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ashraf wajdy قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الإخوة الكرام و لكم كل الاحترام و التقدير على جهودكم و ربي يبارك لكم في ذريتكم و ينعم عليكم بالصحة و الستر و التوفيق.
> أريد من فضلكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على بعض المقالات المهمة لبحثي إن امكنكم ذلك و هي:
> Bringkgreve, r., vermeer, p., 1998. Plaxis-finite element code for soil
> and rock analysis. Version 7 plaxis b.v., the netherlands.
> ...


 
الاخ اشرف المحترم
السلام عليكم
لي الشرف ان اخدمك انت وكل طالب علم..واسال الله ان يوفقني لذلك
ولكن ارجو منك ان توضح لي المجلات او المواقع التي وجدت فيها هذا البحوث كي تختصر علي الكثير من الوقت فبدلا من ابحث لمدة ساعتين كي اجد المجله يمكن ان توفرها علي انت بعشرة دقائق وانت تعرف الوقت لا ينتظر احد وانا مشغول كثيرا ايظا
ارجو ان تتحملني قليلا بطلبي هذا .. فقط اريد المجلات او المواقع وانا ساقوم برفعها ان شاء الله تعالى
تقبل مني خالص التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

eng sara fathy قال:


> السلام عليكم يارفاق الصحراء دي اول مشاركة ليا اتمني من حضرتك انك تساعدني بكل الكتب والابحاث الخاصة بثبيت التربة الرملية باستخدام مخلفات
> مصنع الاسمنت والاسمدة الكيميائية وانا منتظرة الرد


 الاخت المهندسه ساره المحترمه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حقيقة انا لا اعرف هل انك تعرفين طريقة البحث ام لا ولذلك ارتايت ان ارسل لك بعض المواقع كي تقومي بعملية البحث بنفسك وان وجدت البحوث التي تنفعك فقومي بارسال عناوينها هنا وانا سارفعها لك ان شاء الله تعالى. وان كنت لا تعرفين ذلك فساقوم انا بدلا عنك شرط ان نتعلم سوية طريقة البحث
لانك مهندسه وعليك ان تتعلمي ذلك فكلنا كنا لا نعرف وانا كنت لا اعرف حتى استخدم الانترنت ولا اعرف ما هو الجورنال اصلا لكن ليس مشينا ان لا نعرف بل يجب علينا التعلم
على العموم.. انا انتظر منك العناويين او ان تقولي انك لا تجيدين البحث عندها ساقوم بالبحث وكذلك ساعلمك طريقة البحث
تقبلي مني خالص التقدير
انتظر ردك
www.*sciencedirect*.com/

http://www.asce.org/PPL*******.aspx?id=17273
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/guesthome.jsp


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

caber128 قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي و ارسال ابحاث تتعلق بهذا الموضوع حيث انني حاولت البحث اكثر من مرة ولم اجد ابحاث حديثة في هذا الموضوع
> The Development Length and Anchorage Behavior of Headed
> Reinforcing Bars in R.C beams
> و جزاك الله عنا كل خير باذن الله تعالي


 الاخ caper128
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من باب الامانه العلميه , وقبل ان اقوم بالبحث عما تريد احببت ان اسالك او انوه لك اني لم ار ولم اسمع سابقا انه يوجد حديد تسليح ذو راس(Headed
Reinforcing Bars ) فهل انت متاكد مما تقوم بالبحث عنه, ارجو التاكد من ذلك واخبرني بذلك كي اقوم بالبحث او ربما انك تقصد ال(bond)
عموما.. انت ادرى ببحثك وانا انتظر الرد

لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## الشبح الأخضر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

لدي بحوث من إنجاااااااااااااازي تتعلق بالعزل الصوتي والحراي في المباني


----------



## الشبح الأخضر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

و لدي بحوث من إنجاااااااااااااازي تتعلق بإختبارات التربة في المباني


----------



## eng.ds (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكراً جزيلاً مسبقاً على هذه المساعدة الكبيرة
أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه الابحاث من مجلة ال
[FONT=&quot]ACI Structural Journal[/FONT]
1. Pecknold, D. A., "Slab Effective Width for Equivalent Frame Analysis," ACI JOURNAL,​ 2. Grossman, J. S., "Verification of Proposed Design Methodologies for Effective Width of Slabs in Slab-Column Frames,"​ 3. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part I: Interior Connections,​ 7. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part II: Exterior Connections,"​ [FONT=&quot]8. Robertson, I. N., "Analysis of Flat Slab Structures Subjected to Combined Lateral and Gravity Loads,"[/FONT]


----------



## eng.ds (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
أرجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث من science direct
1-  Efficient analysis of flat slab

 structures subjected to lateral loads 
*H.-S. Kim and D.-G. Lee 
2-**Fragility analysis of flat-slab structures * 
M. Altug Erberik, Amr S. Elnashai
3-*Seismic retrofit of a reinforced concrete flat-slab structure: Part I — seismic performance evaluation* 
Mary Beth D. Hueste, Jong-Wha Bai
4-*Analysis of lateral load transfer by internal slab-column joints* 
Daniel N. Farhey, David Z. Yankelevsky, Moshe A. Adin
5-*Seismic retrofit of a reinforced concrete flat-slab structure: Part II — seismic fragility analysis* 
Mary Beth D. Hueste, Jong-Wha Bai
6-*Strength of exterior slab–column connections subjected to unbalanced moments * 
Hong-Gun Park, Kyoung-Kyu Choi
7-*Experimental and theoretical investigation of column – flat slab joint ductility* 
I. Iskhakov, Y. Ribakov, A. Shah
مشكوووووووووور جدا 

 ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> أرجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث من science direct
> 1- Efficient analysis of flat slab
> 
> ...


 
الاخ eng.ds
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه الجورنالز التي طلبتها سائلا الله تعالى ان ينفعك بها
واذا احتجت المزيد فانا بالخدمه
تقبل مني خالص التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/vVwG-zZz/Seismic_retrofit_of_a_reinforc.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/OAStzpGW/Fragilityanaly_sis_of_flat-sla.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lGGRBmgb/Efficient_analysis_of_flat_sla.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/uNtBmjsn/Analysis_of_lateral_load.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Kvm-y3AW/Strength_of_exterior_slabcolum.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/raCMt7eV/Strength_of_exterior_slabcolum.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TIEj7Rn5/Seismic_retrofit_of_a_reinforc.html


----------



## eng.ds (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جداً على مساعدتك الكبيرة وأرجو أن تساعدني في الحصول على الابحاث التالية *

من مجلة ال
[FONT=&quot]ACI Structural Journal[/FONT]
1. Pecknold, D. A., "Slab Effective Width for Equivalent Frame Analysis," ACI JOURNAL,​ 2. Grossman, J. S., "Verification of Proposed Design Methodologies for Effective Width of Slabs in Slab-Column Frames,"​ 3. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part I: Interior Connections,​ 4. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part II: Exterior Connections,"​ [FONT=&quot]5. Robertson, I. N., "Analysis of Flat Slab Structures Subjected to Combined Lateral and Gravity Loads,"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والله يجزيك الخير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع فائق التقدير 
[/FONT]*​


----------



## caber128 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> الاخ caper128
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> من باب الامانه العلميه , وقبل ان اقوم بالبحث عما تريد احببت ان اسالك او انوه لك اني لم ار ولم اسمع سابقا انه يوجد حديد تسليح ذو راس(headed
> reinforcing bars ) فهل انت متاكد مما تقوم بالبحث عنه, ارجو التاكد من ذلك واخبرني بذلك كي اقوم بالبحث او ربما انك تقصد ال(bond)
> ...


نعم اخي العزيز يوجد هذا النوع من الأسياخ و هذا هو موضوع رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي و ارجو مساعدتي بامدادي بالأبحاث الخاصة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## zaidtech (25 سبتمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ زيد السلام عليكم
> هذه الجورنالز الاول والثاني اما الثالث فيبدو انه كتاب ,ارجو ان تعطيني تفاصيله
> لك مني خالص التقدير
> واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى
> ...



بارك الله بيك اخويه العزيز ووفقك لما فيه خير للناس اجمعين والف شكر على الجورنالز لان كنت محتاجها كثر الصراحه اني عندي اشتراك بالساينز دايركت عن طريق الجامعه بس هذا البحوث ما موجود من قبل الجامعه 
واني حاضر اذا تحتاج اي جورنالز ممكن ايكون موجود عندي الجامعه مشتريته وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو تنزيل هذا الملف وجزاكم الله خيرا
*Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 31, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 99-106_
Mustafa Şahmaran, İsmail Ö. Yaman, Mustafa Tokyay


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو تنزيل هذا الملف وجزاكم الله خيرا
*Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 31, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 99-106_
Mustafa Şahmaran, İsmail Ö. Yaman, Mustafa Tokyay


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مجدى أبو بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو تنزيل هذا الملف وجزاكم الله خيرا
> *Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash* Original Research Article
> _Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 31, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 99-106_
> Mustafa Şahmaran, İsmail Ö. Yaman, Mustafa Tokyay


 الاخ مجدي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه الجورنال التي طلبتها واسال الله ان ينفعك بها
تقبل مني خالص التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/KzO7gE5B/_2__transport_and_mechanical_p.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ashraf wajdy قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الإخوة الكرام و لكم كل الاحترام و التقدير على جهودكم و ربي يبارك لكم في ذريتكم و ينعم عليكم بالصحة و الستر و التوفيق.
> أريد من فضلكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على بعض المقالات المهمة لبحثي إن امكنكم ذلك و هي:
> Bringkgreve, r., vermeer, p., 1998. Plaxis-finite element code for soil
> and rock analysis. Version 7 plaxis b.v., the netherlands.
> ...


 الاخ اشرف المحترم
السلام عليكم
ارجو ان لا اكون ازعجتك في ردي .. لاني اراك ذهبت من غير رجعه
ارجو ان نتعاون للخدمه
وانا انتظر ردك
تقبل مني خالص التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 سبتمبر 2010)

moaiad قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> ارجو الحصول علي اي معلومات حول الموضوع التالي
> optimum design on braced sheet plie


 الاخ مؤيد
السلام عليكم
انا افضل ان اعلم صيد السمك بدلا من ان اعطي احدا سمكه
ولذلك اقول لك مع الاعتذار .. ان ابحث في المواقع التي يوجد فيها البحوث والتي كتبتها انا
وانا ساقوم بتنزيل كل ما تريده

تقبل مني عظيم الاعتذار وكل التقدير


----------



## eng_top (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible *

انا محتاج هذا البحث


----------



## eng_top (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اى بحث عن collapsible soil


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_top قال:


> *Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible *
> 
> انا محتاج هذا البحث


 

الاخ eng_top
السلام عليكم
هذا ما طلبته
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/Z8wq7xo5/Settlement_and_bearing_capacit.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_top قال:


> اى بحث عن collapsible soil


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تقوم بالبحث بنفسك لانك اعرف بما ينفعك
كما فعلت انت في المشاركه السابقه
وانا برسم الخدمه في حال تكتب العناويين التي تج\ها بنفسك
تقبل مني خالص التقدير


----------



## caber128 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء لم يصلني ردا علي موضوعي حتي الأن 
لذا فارجو منك اخي العزيز الرد هل باستطاعتك مساعدتي ام لا ؟
و لك مني عظيم الشكر و الأحترام


----------



## عامرمحمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا
اخوك
د.عامر*​
finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams


----------



## eng_top (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا لمساعدتكم السريعة 
بس كنت محتاج البحث داة 

Egyptian Collapsible Soils and their Improvement


http://ascelibrary.aip.org/vsearch/...s=ASCECP&key=DISPLAY&docID=7&page=0&chapter=0


http://ascelibrary.aip.org/vsearch/...s=ASCECP&key=DISPLAY&docID=7&page=0&chapter=0


----------



## أذكارصباح (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يا رب


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_top قال:


> اولا شكرا لمساعدتكم السريعة
> بس كنت محتاج البحث داة
> 
> Egyptian Collapsible Soils and their Improvement
> ...


 الاخ eng_top
السلام عليكم
انا اعتذر لان هذا الجورنال غير مشتراة
تقبل اعتذراي وتقديري


----------



## akon40 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

* ياريت لو تساعدوني في الحصول على هادي الابحاث *1. Pecknold, D. A., "Slab Effective Width for Equivalent Frame Analysis," ​*2. Grossman, J. S., "Verification of Proposed Design Methodologies for Effective Width of Slabs in Slab-Column Frames," ​ 3. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part I: Interior Connections,​ 4. Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part II: Exterior Connections,​[FONT=&quot] 5. Robertson, I. N., "Analysis of Flat Slab Structures Subjected to Combined Lateral and Gravity Loads,"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ويعطيكم الف عافية

[/FONT]*


----------



## eng_top (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Foundation construction on 1-collapsible soils

 : Krutov, VI *

Soil

 Mech Found Engng*_V24, N6, Nov–Dec 1987, P219–223_ 





Simulation and modelllng of -2
collapsible soils

: J. D. Nieuwenhuis & M. B. De Groot, in: _Genesis and properties of collapssible 

soils.

 Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994_, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 345–359. 



Problems of the mechanics of collapsible soils

 and methods of solving them : Mustafaev, A A *

Soil

 Mech Found Engng*_V24, N6, Nov–Dec 1987, P213–218_


----------



## GULL BIRD (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله جهودكم المبذولة واتمنى منكم تزويدي بهذه البحوث مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً​
Mechanical Properties and Freezing and Thawing Resistance of Non-Air-Entrained and Air-Entrained Condensed Silica Fume Concrete Using ASTM Test C 666 Procedures A and B , _Malhotra, V. M., 1984_

*The influence of condensed silica fume on the concrete strength* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 21, Issue 4_, _July 1991_, _Pages 462-470_
Štefan Slanička​
*High strength mortars containing condensed silica fume* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 14, Issue 5_, _September 1984_, _Pages 693-704_
M. Buil, A.M. Paillère, B. Roussel

*Condensed silica fume in concrete. FIP state of the art report : Thomas Telford, London, UK, 1988. 37 pp. £22.00. ISBN 0 7277 1373 6* 
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 12, Issue 1_, _1990_, _Page 63_
*Condensed silica fume in concrete: By V. M. Malhotra, V. S. Ramachandran, R. F. Feldman and Pierre-Claude Aitcin Published by CRC Press, available from Wolfe Medical Publications Ltd., 2–16 Torrinton Place, London WC1E 7LT, England, 1987. ISBN 0 8493 5657 1, Library of Congress Catalog Number 87–11635, Price: £109.00, 221 pp.* 
_International Journal of Cement Composites and Lightweight Concrete_, _Volume 11, Issue 3_, _August 1989_, _Pages 193-194_

*Use of silica fume in concrete*
_Waste Materials Used in Concrete Manufacturing_, _1996_, _Pages 554-623_
Satish Chandra, Leif Berntsson

_Malhotra, V. M. and Mehta, P. K., 1996,_ “Pozzolanic and cementitious materials,” Advances in Concrete Technology​


----------



## eng_top (30 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...f6ed8e3f9a1bf2417d4c45fa2fa56176&searchtype=a


















































http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...5dff240b0cce6b20f6e91ae6d385f8b7&searchtype=a






http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_


ob=ArticleListURL&_method=list&_ArticleListID=1479163361&_sort=r&_st=13&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=9642057&md5=d50c67ffebe929e55c01aaa638721e1f&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_top قال:


> Foundation construction on 1-collapsible soils
> 
> : Krutov, VI *
> 
> ...


 الاخ eng_top المحترم
السلام عليكم
هذا طلبك وارجو الاهتمام بطريقة الكتابه وعذرا على التاخير
لك مني كل التقدير

http://www.4shared.com/document/3rh1b4J6/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/hkx3_Fe6/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/SODENnou/Problems_of_the_mechanics_of_c.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أكتوبر 2010)

gull bird قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله جهودكم المبذولة واتمنى منكم تزويدي بهذه البحوث مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً​
> mechanical properties and freezing and thawing resistance of non-air-entrained and air-entrained condensed silica fume concrete using astm test c 666 procedures a and b , _malhotra, v. M., 1984_​
> ...


 الاخ او الاخت gull bird
السلام عليكم
اولا عذرا للتاخير
ثانيا ارجو توضيح موقع البحوث هذه يعني هن في اي مجله او موقع لاني لا استطيع البحث في قرابة 35 موقع مشتركه به الجامعه
انتظر ردك
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أكتوبر 2010)

caber128 قال:


> اخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء لم يصلني ردا علي موضوعي حتي الأن
> لذا فارجو منك اخي العزيز الرد هل باستطاعتك مساعدتي ام لا ؟
> و لك مني عظيم الشكر و الأحترام


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
عذرا لتاخير الرد لكني شغلت قليلا
انا اعتذر كثيرا لان الجامعه ليست مشتره بموقع aci
تقبل مني خالص التقدير وانا انتظر منك عناوين جديده


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أكتوبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا*
> 
> *اخوك*
> *د.عامر*​
> finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams


 الاخ الدكتور عامر المحترم
اسف كثيرا للتاخير
وانا ساقوم بالبحث واعدك ان مكني الله تعالى ان نتواصل حتى تتوصل الى ما تريد
فقط امهلني بعضا من الوقت فانا ايظا طالب ولدي الكثير.
تقبل مني خالص التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أكتوبر 2010)

akon40 قال:


> * ياريت لو تساعدوني في الحصول على هادي الابحاث *1. Pecknold, d. A., "slab effective width for equivalent frame analysis,"​
> 
> 
> *2. Grossman, j. S., "verification of proposed design methodologies for effective width of slabs in slab-column frames,"​
> ...


 اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تفهمني انت والجميع.. الجامعه مشتركه بعشرات المواقع,فحين يرسل لي عنوان بحث معين فاين سابحث عنه في خضم الملايين من البحوث وعشرات المواقع وسياخذ مني هذا الكثير جدا من الوقت وبالتالي سيقل الانتاج في حين انه بامكان كل شخص يرسل العناوين يرسل معها اسم الموقع لتتم العمليه في بضع دقائق وبالتالي ساتطيع من خدمة الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
ارجو تحديد المواقع
تقبل مني كل التقدير انتظر ردك


----------



## مصعب صالح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي احتاج الى هذه المقالات و الابحاث 
Automated processing of construction specifications to support inspection and quality control

Quality control test for SFRC to be used in precast segments 

و اكون ان شاء الله ممتنا لك اخي


----------



## GULL BIRD (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ او الاخت gull bird
> السلام عليكم
> اولا عذرا للتاخير
> ثانيا ارجو توضيح موقع البحوث هذه يعني هن في اي مجله او موقع لاني لا استطيع البحث في قرابة 35 موقع مشتركه به الجامعه
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا على الرد 

هذه البحوث من موقع science direct

The influence of condensed silica fume on the concrete strength Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 21, Issue 4_, _July 1991_, _Pages 462-470_
Štefan Slanička

High strength mortars containing condensed silica fume Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 14, Issue 5_, _September 1984_, _Pages 693-704_
M. Buil, A.M. Paillère, B. Roussel

Condensed silica fume in concrete. FIP state of the art report : Thomas Telford, London, UK, 1988. 37 pp. £22.00. ISBN 0 7277 1373 6 
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 12, Issue 1_, _1990_, _Page 63_
Condensed silica fume in concrete: _By V. M. Malhotra, V. S. Ramachandran, R. F. Feldman and Pierre-Claude Aitcin_ Published by CRC Press, available from Wolfe Medical Publications Ltd., 2–16 Torrinton Place, London WC1E 7LT, England, 1987. ISBN 0 8493 5657 1, Library of Congress Catalog Number 87–11635, Price: £109.00, 221 pp. 
_International Journal of Cement Composites and Lightweight Concrete_, _Volume 11, Issue 3_, _August 1989_, _Pages 193-194_

Use of silica fume in concrete
_Waste Materials Used in Concrete Manufacturing_, _1996_, _Pages 554-623_
Satish Chandra, Leif Berntsson​وهذا البحث من موقع wiley 
_Diamond, S., 1983,_ “Effect of Microsilica (Silica Fume) on Pore Solution Chemistry of Cement Pastes,” Journal of American Ceramic Society, Vol. 66, No. 5, pp. C-82. ​مع فائق احترامي​


----------



## endDo3a2Youssef (2 أكتوبر 2010)

please i want this paper
Lateral force distribution in a concrete building story
by: Lin,T.Y


----------



## endDo3a2Youssef (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*please i want this paper*

Torsional motion of buildings during earthquakes I elastic response

Humar,J.L and Kumar, P.(1998) , Canadian jornal of civil engineering

Vol.25, 898-916


----------



## عامرمحمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
اقدر ضيق الوقت و هموم الدراسة و ان يفتح عليك كل ابوب الخير و ييسر لك دراستك 
مع تحياتي و ني في انتظارك وحسب وقتك وفراغك و يوفقك الله لك خير
اخوك د.عامر


----------



## romaaa (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب كتاب*

لو سمحت انا عايزه كتاب Civil Engineering Project Management (Fourth Edition

وده اللينك بتاعهhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750657310
شكراااا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

GULL BIRD قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الرد
> 
> هذه البحوث من موقع science direct
> ...


 الاخ /الاخت gul bird
السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخير لكن جدا مشغول 
وهذا ما اردت لكن الجورنال الرابع غير مشتراة من قبل الجامعه والجورنال الخامس ليس للجامعه اشتراك في الموقع
لك مني كل التقدير
اذا احتجت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه

http://www.4shared.com/document/1pZ70ItN/THE_INFLUENCE_OF_CONDENSED_SIL.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/EmgdKxvZ/Condensed_silica_fume_in_concr.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1kJPZ-oN/HIGH_STRENGTH_MORTARS_CONTAINI.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/WfTwsn6o/11_online.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مصعب صالح قال:


> اخي احتاج الى هذه المقالات و الابحاث
> Automated processing of construction specifications to support inspection and quality control
> 
> Quality control test for SFRC to be used in precast segments
> ...


 الاخ مصعب
السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخير
هذه الجورنالز التي طلبتها
واذا احتجت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى
تقبل خالص التقديرhttp://www.4shared.com/document/kZgmCNxX/Automated_processing_of_constr.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/bajyaKA6/Quality_control_test_for_SFRC_.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

romaaa قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايزه كتاب Civil Engineering Project Management (Fourth Edition
> 
> وده اللينك بتاعهhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750657310
> شكراااا


 الاخت romaaa
السلام عليكم
ان ما طلبتيه هو كتاب وليس جورنال وهو اظن 19 فصل فارجو توضيح اي الفصول تريدين 
انتظر ردك
لك من كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

enddo3a2youssef قال:


> please i want this paper
> lateral force distribution in a concrete building story
> by: Lin,t.y


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
سبق وان طلبت منك توضيح اسم الموقع كي يسهل علي البحث
تقبل تقديري
انتظر ردك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

akon40 قال:


> * ياريت لو تساعدوني في الحصول على هادي الابحاث *1. Pecknold, d. A., "slab effective width for equivalent frame analysis,"​
> 
> 
> *2. Grossman, j. S., "verification of proposed design methodologies for effective width of slabs in slab-column frames,"​
> ...


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
ارجو ان توضح لي في اي المواقع توجد هذه الجورنالز وانا برسم الخدمه
تقبل مني خالص التقدير


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## anass81 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أرجو تأمين المقالات التالية

*Dynamic modelling of post-tensioned concrete floors using finite element analysis* Original Research Article
_Finite Elements in Analysis and Design_, _Volume 37, Issue 4_, _April 2001_, _Pages 305-323_
Aleksandar Pavic, Paul Reynolds, Peter Waldron, Kevin Bennett

*Critical review of guidelines for checking vibration serviceability of post-tensioned concrete floors* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 23, Issue 1_, _February 2001_, _Pages 21-31_
A. Pavic, P. Reynolds, P. Waldron, K. J. Bennett

*Punching failure mechanism at edge columns of post-tensioned lift slabs* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 30, Issue 10_, _October 2008_, _Pages 2752-2761_
Snežana B. Marinković, Vanja H. Alendar

*Behaviour and design of post-tensioned residential slabs on expansive clays : Holland, J E; Cimino, D J Proc 3rd Australia-New Zealand Conference on Geomechanics, Wellington, 12–16 May 1980, V1, P19–24. Publ Wellington: New Zealand Institution of Engineers, 1980* 
_International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts_, _Volume 19, Issue 5_, _October 1982_, _Page 117_

*Tests and analyses of a full-scale post-tensioned RCS frame subassembly* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 66, Issue 11_, _November 2010_, _Pages 1354-1365_
Chung-Che Chou, Jun-Hen Chen

*An expert system for the design of post-tensioned flat plates* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 42, Issue 4_, _17 February 1992_, _Pages 453-460_
W. T. Segui, G. L. Farrow

*Nonlinear response of a post-tensioned concrete structure to static and dynamic internal pressure loads* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 13, Issues 5-6_, _October-December 1981_, _Pages 647-659_
T. A. Butler, J. G. Bennett

*The effect of the diameter of prestressed strands providing the post-tensioned beam-to-column connections* 
_Materials & Design_, _Volume 30, Issue 7_, _August 2009_, _Pages 2604-2617_
Mustafa Kaya, A. Samet Arslan

لست في عجلة من أمري, يمكنك أن ترفعها على مراحل حسب وقتك 

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.M.Ali (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 أكتوبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو تأمين المقالات التالية
> 
> ...


 الاخ انس المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه ما طلبت سائلا الله تعالى ان ينفعك بهن
واذا اردت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/ei_qUJ11/Dynamic_modelling_of_post-tens.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/XZYiOGte/AN_EXPERT_SYSTEM_FOR_THE_DESIG.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/hYORioCC/66_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zCypdkfB/2_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MvbGruP-/The_effect_of_the_diameter_of_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lSFM2763/Tests_and_analyses_of_a_full-s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/42N44DFy/Punching_failure_mechanism_at_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/bRHXvST_/NONLINEAR_RESPONSE_OF_A_POST-T.html


----------



## طالبة رضا الرحمن (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Direct solution to problems ofممكن هده الورقة hydraulic jump

 in horizontal triangular channels


----------



## eng sara fathy (10 أكتوبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخت المهندسه ساره المحترمه
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حقيقة انا لا اعرف هل انك تعرفين طريقة البحث ام لا ولذلك ارتايت ان ارسل لك بعض المواقع كي تقومي بعملية البحث بنفسك وان وجدت البحوث التي تنفعك فقومي بارسال عناوينها هنا وانا سارفعها لك ان شاء الله تعالى. وان كنت لا تعرفين ذلك فساقوم انا بدلا عنك شرط ان نتعلم سوية طريقة البحث
> لانك مهندسه وعليك ان تتعلمي ذلك فكلنا كنا لا نعرف وانا كنت لا اعرف حتى استخدم الانترنت ولا اعرف ما هو الجورنال اصلا لكن ليس مشينا ان لا نعرف بل يجب علينا التعلم
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا ليك يابشمهندس علي ردك وياريت تعلمني طريقة البحث الصحيحة لاني قد اكون ابحث بطريقة خاطئة لذا لااصل لما اريده ومنتظرة ردك في اقرب وقت ممكن وياريت ترسل لي ايميلك حتي ارسل لك اذا استدعي الامر


----------



## engzarzour (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

عناية الأستاذ رفاق الصحراء

أرجو منك وضع أي مقالة تتعلق بحساب و تصميم الجوائز مسبقة الإجهاد
prestressed concrete beams

طرائق الحساب والتصميم (القوانين والاشتراطات) أو كيفية النمذجة على البرامج الإنشائية 
والأفضل التصميم على اشتراطات الكود الأمريكي

وأكون لك من الشاكرين

و أدعو لك بالصحة والعافية إلى يوم الديّن

بارك الله فيك و أسكنك واسع جنّاته ... نظراً لمجهودك العظيم في مساعدة أصدقائك في المنتدى

أخوك أحمد من سورية الغاليّة
​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 أكتوبر 2010)

طالبة رضا الرحمن قال:


> Direct solution to problems ofممكن هده الورقة hydraulic jump
> 
> in horizontal triangular channels


الاخت طالبة رضا الرحمن
اسال الله ان يرزقنا واياك رضاه
هذا ما طلبتيه واسال الله تعالى ان ينفعك به
واذا احتجتي المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه ان شاء الله
تقبلي خالص تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/document/DxtLkE6C/Direct_solution_to_problems_of.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 أكتوبر 2010)

engzarzour قال:


> عناية الأستاذ رفاق الصحراء​
> 
> أرجو منك وضع أي مقالة تتعلق بحساب و تصميم الجوائز مسبقة الإجهاد
> prestressed concrete beams​
> ...


الاخ احمد المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحياك الله ومرحبا بك
انا برسم الخدمه لكن انت تعرف ان هذا الموضوع فيه المئات من المواضيع الفرعيه 
فليتك تحدد اي شئ تريد يعني هل تريد الشد, الالتواء, التصميم وما الى ذلك من تفرعات
وانا حاضر ان شاء الله
انتظر ردك
تقبل مني كل التقدير


----------



## silo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الحصول علي
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750668750


----------



## engzarzour (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضل صديقي العزيز ... هذا ما وجدته ضمن الموقع والذي قد يفيدني :

*Finite element modeling of concrete beams prestressed with external tendons* 

*Experimental study of externally prestressed segmental beam under torsion* 

*Simplified nonlinear analysis to compute neutral axis depth in prestressed concrete rectangular beams* 

*A finite element assessment of flexural strength of prestressed concrete beams with fiber reinforcement* 

بصراحة شيء يدوخ بحق ... المهندس ما يستطيع يعرف الذي يفيده بحق من هذه المقالات العديدة 
يعني أي شيء عن طرائق الحساب للجوائز البسيطة مسبقة الإجهاد يكفيني 

رابط البحث ضمن الموقع :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...5159f45ad6fde04b444a06441becb6bc&searchtype=a


----------



## مسلم البصري (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

أخي الفاضضل جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ووفقك الى لكل خير 
ارجو من حضرتك ان تحصل لي على البحوث التالية لحاجتي الملحة لها
1-An elastic analysis for the composite action of walls supported on simple beams
Building Science
Volume 6, Issue 3, September 1971, Pages 151-159


2-Composite action of walls supported on beams
Building Science
Volume 1, Issue 4, August 1966, Pages 259-270

3-Photoelastic analysis of composite action of walls supported on beams
Building and Environment
Volume 11, Issue 2, 1976, Pages 139-144


----------



## نهلول (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجهود الجبار وانا بطلب بحث بعنوان Formwork Design


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 أكتوبر 2010)

engzarzour قال:


> تفضل صديقي العزيز ... هذا ما وجدته ضمن الموقع والذي قد يفيدني :
> 
> *Finite element modeling of concrete beams prestressed with external tendons*
> 
> ...


 الاخ احمد
السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخير
هذه الجورنالز التي طلبت
واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهزhttp://www.4shared.com/document/w63uXusg/A_finite_element_assessment_of.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VBcQzRxW/Experimental_study_of_external.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/F3OKargk/Finite_element_modeling_of_con.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/sG1Wlu58/Simplified_nonlinear_analysis_.html

تقبلي تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> أخي الفاضضل جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ووفقك الى لكل خير
> ارجو من حضرتك ان تحصل لي على البحوث التالية لحاجتي الملحة لها
> 1-An elastic analysis for the composite action of walls supported on simple beams
> Building Science
> ...


 الاخ مسلم
السلام عليكم
انا اتذر عن التاخير جدا
هذه الجورنالز التي طلبتها 
واذا اردت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
تقبل خالص تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/document/T32Gxu1_/An_elastic_analysis_for_the_co.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/rInjcAVA/Composite_action_of_walls_supp.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/8r5c-0Tj/Photoelastic_analysis_of_compo.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نهلول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور على المجهود الجبار وانا بطلب بحث بعنوان formwork design


اخي / اختي نهلول
السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تعين لي بدقه ماذا تريد فالامر اكثر مما تتصور
يعني لو قلت لك اجلب لي معك ثلاثة امتار من السوق.... فماذا ستجلب لي ؟؟ ثلاثة امتار من ماذا؟؟
هناك مئات الاشياء يمكن ان تجلبها.. ارجو ان تحدد ماذا تريد بالضبط وانا برسم الخدمه
تقبل اعتذاري 
انتظر ردك
لك من كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 أكتوبر 2010)

silo قال:


> ارجو الحصول علي
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750668750


 السلام عليكم
سارفع لك الكتاب ان شاء الله تعالى خلال اليومين القادمين
تقبل تقديري


----------



## مسلم البصري (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

والله العظيم يا اخي العزيز يعجز لساني عن شكري ولكن اقول كلمة واحدة لك
(الله يهلمك العلم ويسدد خطاك ويوفقك بحياتك العلمية والعملية)
ارجو منك البحوث التالية:
1-Cracking due to shear in masonry mortar joints and around the interface between masonry walls and reinforced concrete beams Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 21, Issue 2, February 2007, Pages 446-457
José Luís Miranda Dias

2-An alternative analysis model for composite wall-beam systems Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 32, Issue 1, 1989, Pages 149-155
M. Papia

3-Non-linear thermal analysis of light concrete hollow brick walls by the finite element method and experimental validation Original Research Article
Applied Thermal Engineering, Volume 26, Issues 8-9, June 2006, Pages 777-786
J.J. del Coz Díaz, P.J. García Nieto, A. Martín Rodríguez, A. Lozano Martínez-Luengas, C. Betegón Biempica

4-Bond behaviour of FRP-to-clay brick masonry joints 
Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 31, Issue 11, November 2009, Pages 2580-2587
C.R. Willis, Q. Yang, R. Seracino, M.C. Griffith

5-Linear elastic finite element analysis of masonry walls on beams

Original Research Article
Building Science, Volume 9, Issue 4, December 1974, Pages 299-307
C.B. Saw

6-Numerical modelling of brick masonry panels subject to lateral loadings 
Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 61, Issue 4, November 1996, Pages 735-745
J. S. Lee, G. N. Pande, J. Middleton, B. Kralj


سأكون ممتنا لك على الدوام لمساعدتي , سألت الله ان اجد شخص يساعدني في البحوث التي احتاجها في كتابة اطروحتي والله جل وعلا وفقني لأجد بجنبي مساعدا لي
الشكر من الله وليس مني لك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 أكتوبر 2010)

silo قال:


> ارجو الحصول علي
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750668750


 الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
ها قد اوفيت لك بوعدي والحمد لله
وهذا هو الكتاب بفضل الله تعالى
اذا اردت المزيد فانا برسم الخدمه
تقبل مني خالص التقدير

http://www.4shared.com/document/tCTIoYJD/Engineering_Analysis_with_ANSY.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> والله العظيم يا اخي العزيز يعجز لساني عن شكري ولكن اقول كلمة واحدة لك
> (الله يهلمك العلم ويسدد خطاك ويوفقك بحياتك العلمية والعملية)
> ارجو منك البحوث التالية:
> 1-cracking due to shear in masonry mortar joints and around the interface between masonry walls and reinforced concrete beams original research article
> ...


الاخ مسلم المحترم
السلام عليكم
لقد نزلتها جميعا والحمد لله ولكن لم استطع رفعها فيبدو ان هناك مسشكله في النت اليوم 
ساقوم برفعها غدا ان شاء الله تعالى
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> والله العظيم يا اخي العزيز يعجز لساني عن شكري ولكن اقول كلمة واحدة لك
> (الله يهلمك العلم ويسدد خطاك ويوفقك بحياتك العلمية والعملية)
> ارجو منك البحوث التالية:
> 1-Cracking due to shear in masonry mortar joints and around the interface between masonry walls and reinforced concrete beams Original Research Article
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
ها هي الجورنالات ... واذا احتجت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى
واسال الله تعالى ان يوفقني واياك لكل خير
وانا معك ان شاء الله تعالى الى اكمال اطروحتك وتخرج من المناقشه ناجحا وبتفوق ان شاء الله
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/MDoWYHMw/An_alternative_analysis_model_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZXsY2gNN/Bond_behaviour_of_FRP-to-clay_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/vYO4wOO_/Cracking_due_to_shear_in_mason.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Z2I_3A6N/Linear_elastic_finite_element_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/wFUhXzCw/Non-linear_thermal_analysis_of.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/pAj1GWhc/Numerical_modelling_of_brick_m.html


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم
معاذ الله ان يزعجني ردك بل على العكس اني لأدعو الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يمن عليك بالصحة و العافية لما تقدمه من خدمات لوجه الله بما تمد به طالبين العلم من مقالات ثمينة.
الواقع يا اخي اني قد انشغلت كثيرا و ركزت بحثي عن المقالات و سوف أكتب لك التفاصيل مع شكري و امتناني لك و الله يوفق الجميع .
المقالة الأولى:
AN EXPERIMENTAL STUDY OF A FOOTING LOCATED ON A SLOPED 
FILL: INFLUENCE OF A SOIL REINFORCEMENT LAYER
Serial:
CANADIAN GEOTECHNICAL JOURNAL Volume: 26
Issue Number: 3


Publisher: National Research Council of Canada

Authors:
*Selvadurai, APS*


*GNANENDRAN, C T*



Publication Date:
1989-8

المقالة الثانية:
A study on bearing capacity of randomly distributed fiber-reinforced sand fills overlying soft clay 
 Temel Yetimoglu
من موقع science direct و اسم الجورنال:
*Geotextiles and Geomembranes*
Volume 23, Issue 2, April 2005, Pages 174-183 

و سوف ابحث بشكل مفصل عن العناوين الأخرى بإذن و لك مني يا اخي كل شكر على اهتمامك و جهدك.


----------



## مسلم البصري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر من طالب دكتوراه*

سيدي الفاضل اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير وأسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك لكل خير
ويستر عليك بستره ويرزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب
اخي العزيز... أذا كانت لدي بحوث هل يمكنني ان اطلب منك أيجادها؟ ولك مني اجمل التحيات


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يا بشمهندس حاجه عن bridges live load disribution factors to euro code


----------



## مسلم البصري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يا سيدي ارجو من حضرتك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية :
1-Finite Element formulation for nonlinear analysis of masonry walls Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 88, Issues 3-4, February 2010, Pages 135-143
S. Brasile, R. Casciaro, G. Formica

2-A finite element model for the nonlinear analysis of reinforced and prestressed masonrywalls Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 53, Issue 6, 17 December 1994, Pages 1291-1306
R. Cerioni, G. Donida

3-Analysis of reinforced concrete shear wall components using the ADINA nonlinear concrete model Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 56, Issues 2-3, 17 July 1995, Pages 485-504
D. Khatri, J. C. Anderson

4-Finite element prediction of masonry compressive strength Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 52, Issue 1, 3 July 1994, Pages 113-119
J.R. Riddington, N.F. Naom

5-An embedded cohesive crack model for finite element analysis of brickwork masonry fracture Original Research Article
Engineering Fracture Mechanics, Volume 76, Issue 12, August 2009, Pages 1930-1944
E. Reyes, J.C. Gálvez, M.J. Casati, D.A. Cendón, J.M. Sancho, J. Planas


وسأكون ممتنا لك ، والشكر لك من الله وليس منا ...


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم
> معاذ الله ان يزعجني ردك بل على العكس اني لأدعو الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يمن عليك بالصحة و العافية لما تقدمه من خدمات لوجه الله بما تمد به طالبين العلم من مقالات ثمينة.
> الواقع يا اخي اني قد انشغلت كثيرا و ركزت بحثي عن المقالات و سوف أكتب لك التفاصيل مع شكري و امتناني لك و الله يوفق الجميع .
> المقالة الأولى:
> ...


 الاخ اشرف المحترم
السلام عليكم
هذا الجزورنالز التي طلبتها سائلا الله تعالى ان ينفعك بها
تقبل خالص تقديري

http://www.4shared.com/document/YIYCijbm/AN_EXPERIMENTAL_STUDY_OF_A_FOO.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/WLIjjvCm/A_study_on_bearing_capacity_of.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> يا سيدي ارجو من حضرتك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية :
> 1-Finite Element formulation for nonlinear analysis of masonry walls Original Research Article
> Computers & Structures, Volume 88, Issues 3-4, February 2010, Pages 135-143
> S. Brasile, R. Casciaro, G. Formica
> ...


 الاخ مسلم السلام عليكم
هذا ما طلبت واذا اردت المزيد فنحن على تواصل ان شاء الله تعالى
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/FxOrqsoE/An_embedded_cohesive_crack_mod.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Nj3d81kz/ANALYSIS_OF_REINFORCED_CONCRET.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ygyflo7C/Finite_Element_formulation_for.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/H4HJOWce/FINITE_ELEMENT_MODEL_FOR_THE_N.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3rV19tx5/Finite_element_prediction_of_m.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد عادل على مصر قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندس حاجه عن bridges live load disribution factors to euro code


 السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
ارجو البحث بنفسك .. وانا جاهز اذا كنت لا تعرف البحث
او عليك الانتظار قليلا لان الوقت ضيق جدا
تقبل تقديري


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليك يا أخي الكريم و ربي يعطيك ألف عافية و ينير دربك و يسبغ عليك و على اهلك ثوب الصحة و العافية لكن يا أخي المقالة الأولى لم اجدها في الرابط الذي وضعته لي و ربما كان ذلك لأنها من مجلة
CANADIAN GEOTECHNICAL JOURNAL 
و ليسن من السينس دايركتز فأرجو أن تعلمني ان كان هذا هو السبب أم لا و ارجو ان تخبيرني إن كان يجب ان تكون المقالات حصرا من السينس دايركت ام يمكن من مجلات أخرى و أريد من فضلك ان تساعدني في الحصول على المقالات التالية :
الأولى:
Bearing Capacity of Reinforced Horizontal Sandy Ground 
و اسم الجورنال:
Geotextiles and Geomembranes
Volume 9, Issue 1, 1990, Pages 51-82 

و المقالة الثانية هي :
Stability of fabric reinforced cohesive soil slopes 
و اسم الجورنال:
Geotextiles and Geomembranes
Volume 10, , 1991, Pages125-146
و لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و الامتنان


----------



## engzarzour (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك من كل قلبي على تأمين المقالات 

جزاك الله الجنة بإذن الله


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> السلام عليك يا أخي الكريم و ربي يعطيك ألف عافية و ينير دربك و يسبغ عليك و على اهلك ثوب الصحة و العافية لكن يا أخي المقالة الأولى لم اجدها في الرابط الذي وضعته لي و ربما كان ذلك لأنها من مجلة
> CANADIAN GEOTECHNICAL JOURNAL
> و ليسن من السينس دايركتز فأرجو أن تعلمني ان كان هذا هو السبب أم لا و ارجو ان تخبيرني إن كان يجب ان تكون المقالات حصرا من السينس دايركت ام يمكن من مجلات أخرى و أريد من فضلك ان تساعدني في الحصول على المقالات التالية :
> الأولى:
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم.. 
بالنسبه للبحوث التي طلبتها فهي في الرابطين ادناه..

http://www.4shared.com/document/4XFcIbNs/Stability_of_fabric_reinforced.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/t1_XJ5Ys/Bearing_Capacity_of_Reinforced.html

اما ما يخص المواقع... فانا استطيع تنزيل اي بحث او كتاب او جورنالز من هذه المواقع ادناه ( اذا كانت الجامعه قد اشترت ذلك البحث او اكلتاب طبعا)
ACS (American Chemical Society) Publications</B>


*American Institute of Physics and The American Physical Society (AIP/APS)* 
*1. AMERICAN INSTITUTE OF PHYSICS* 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*2. AMERICAN PHYSICAL SOCIETY* 
*3. *

) 

*ASCE Online Journals* 

*ASME (American Society of Mechanical Engineers International) Publications* 

*)* 
) 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]) 



*Computer Database* 

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana][FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana][FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*IEEE Xplore* 


*Journal Citation Reports (JCR)* 



[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Oxford Journals Online *( [FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Proquest Health & Medical Complete* 

*ProQuest ABI/INFORM Complete* 
: *ProQuest Agriculture Journals* 
*ProQuest Dissertations & Theses* + 
*RefWorks* 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]( *Royal Society of Chemistry Online* 
*Science Direct* 
*Backfiles Collections Purchased By UPM – 20 collections (With Supplement 1) *
*SAGE Journals Online* ) 
*Science Online AAAS - 1997 to present* 


1. 
) 


*Scopus* (Scopus Citation Tracker) 

*SpringerLink* ( ) 
*Springer Protocols*_ NEW_ 

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana][FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]





[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Management Science* [FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana][FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Acta *(Full Text) 
*of 1000 Biology* 

*International Electronic Journal for Leadership and Learning *(Full Text) 

*Japan Medical Association Journal *(Full Text) 

*Journal of Multilingual and Multicultural Development *(Abstract Only) 


</B> 

*Journal of the American Society for Information Science and Technology *(Abstract Only) 

[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]*Gale Virtual Reference Library* 


*ScienceDirect eBooks* ) 

*Springer eBooks* ) 


*Online Theses* 

*Online Theses* 


*Databases on Trial* 

*Book24x7 (Office Essential Collection)* - 




*EZbook Portal* 

Online Book Request</B> 


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مسلم البصري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية وأنا جدا ممنون منك:
1-Hossain, M. M., Ali., S. and Rahman, M. A. (1997). "Elastic finite element study of composite action between brick wall and supporting beam." Masonry International Vol.11(1).

2-Hamid, A. A. (1997). "Material model for concrete and clay masonry: A comparative study." TMS Journal Vol.15(1): pp.21-26.

3-Page, A. W. (1978). "Finite element model for masonry." Journal of Structural Division, ASCE Vol.104(ST8): pp.1267-1285.

4-Smith, S. and Carter, C. (1971). "Hypothesis for shear failure of brickwork." Journal of Structural Division, ASCE Vol.97(ST4): pp.1055-1062.

5- Jiang, D. H. and Xiao, X. S. (1994). "A new masonry shear test method determining shear strength". Proceedings of the 10th International Brick/Block Masonry Conference, Calgary, Canada. pp.1013-1019

6- Jukes, P. and Riddington, J. R. (1997). "A review of masonry joint shear strength test methods." TMS Journal Vol.11(2): pp.37-43.


(أخي العزيز اعذرني ان اثقلت عليك في طلبي ولكن ( صاحب الحاجة اعمى حتى تقضى حاجته
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مسلم البصري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي لو سمحت هذا البحث
An elastic analysis for the composite action of walls supported on encastré beams and portal frames

وهذه هو رابطه:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4c7055d82e0dcb02bbe09d2da90672f7


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم و الواقع ان لساني يعجز عن شكرك يا اخي و لا أملك إلا ان ادعو الله سبحانه أن ينعم عليك بالصحة و العافية و النجاح و التألق و أشكرك ألف شكر على البحوث التي أحضرتها لي و سوف اطلب غيرها و لا تؤاخذني إن كنت اطلب منك الكثير غير انني احضر بحثا مهما و أحتاج إلى العديد من المقالات لإغنائه.
المقالة الأولى:
Numerical studies of bearing capacity factor N 
 اسم الجورنال: 
ASCE, Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineeing 
 و رقم العدد:
ASCE 123 (1), 1984, Pages 20-29 

المقالة الثانية:
Bearing Capacity Tests on Reinforced Earth Slabs 
 اسم الجورنال: 
ASCE, Journal of Geotechnical Engineeing 
 و رقم العدد:
ASCE 101- 1975, Pages1241-1255 

المقالة الثالثة:
Bearing Capacity Analysis of Reinforced Earth Slabs 
 اسم الجورنال: 
ASCE, Journal of Geotechnical Engineeing 
 و رقم العدد:
ASCE 101- 1975, Pages1257-1276 
و لك مني يا اخي كل الشكر و التقدير و الامتنان و أرجو ألا أكون قد اثقلت عليك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> أخي لو سمحت هذا البحث
> An elastic analysis for the composite action of walls supported on encastré beams and portal frames
> 
> وهذه هو رابطه:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4c7055d82e0dcb02bbe09d2da90672f7


الاخ الكريم.. السلام عليكم
انت لم ولن تثقل علي ابدا فانا جئت لهذا الغرض واسال الله تعالى التوفيق.. ولكن انا جئت هنا لكي اوفر عليك وعلى غيرك الجهد والوقت وهذا لا يعني اني اضيعه على نفسي ابدا لذلك ارجو ان تهتم بوقتي انا حيث اريد منك ان ترسل لي عنوان الموقع او المجله الناشره للبحث المطلوب كي لا ابقى ساعات طوال وانا ابحث عنها.. فبدلا من ثلاث ساعات بحث يمكن ان تختصر بعشرة دقائق 
ارجو ان لا تنسى اني طالب ولدي واجبات كثيره ولا داعي ان ابقى الى منتصف الليل لمجرد ابحث عن المواقع فالزملاء جميعهم يرسلون المواقع مع العنوان مباشرة.
لك مني كل التقدير 
وارجو ان ان لا اكون ازعجتك بملاحظتي
وهذا البحث المطلوب
http://www.4shared.com/document/WMIaK3fZ/An_elastic_analysis_for_the_co.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم و الواقع ان لساني يعجز عن شكرك يا اخي و لا أملك إلا ان ادعو الله سبحانه أن ينعم عليك بالصحة و العافية و النجاح و التألق و أشكرك ألف شكر على البحوث التي أحضرتها لي و سوف اطلب غيرها و لا تؤاخذني إن كنت اطلب منك الكثير غير انني احضر بحثا مهما و أحتاج إلى العديد من المقالات لإغنائه.
> المقالة الأولى:
> Numerical studies of bearing capacity factor N
> اسم الجورنال:
> ...


 الاخ الكريم اشرف
السلام عليكم
هذه احدى الجورنالز وسارسل البقيه حين اجد الوقت لتحميلها
تقبل مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/LPvWvWr_/NUMERICAL_STUDIES_OF_BEARING-C.html


----------



## مسلم البصري (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*أعتذار*

أخي العزيز انا اعتذر منك اولا وثانيا شكرا على ملاحظتك لي . وانك لم تزعجني ابدا
على العكس انشاء الله ان استفدت من ملاحظتك واسال من الله التوفيق لك 
عزيزي ارجو منك هذا البحث لو سمحت :
Hossain, M. M., Ali., S. and Rahman, M. A. (1997). "Elastic finite element study of composite action between brick wall and supporting beam.

المنشور في هذه المجلة 
Masonry International Vol.11(1)


----------



## be_laid (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية وأنا جدا ممنون منك:
effet de siésme sur la discontiuté des masse pour les batiment


----------



## شهرمان (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكــــرا أخـــــي علـــــى المبـــــــادرة الرائعــــــة.
لي طلب و أرجو أن لا أرد خائبـــــــــة، أريد : 

 Optimum Reinforced Concrete T-Beam Sections / by Takashi Chou
 Journal of the Structural Division (ASCE =American Society of 
 Civil Engineers), Vol. 103, No. 8, August 1977, pp. 1605-1617

إذا أمكــــن، فــــإن الأمـــــر مستعجـــــل.
جـــــــــزاكـــــــم الله بكـــــــــل خيـــــــــــــر.


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شهرمان قال:


> شكــــرا أخـــــي علـــــى المبـــــــادرة الرائعــــــة.
> لي طلب و أرجو أن لا أرد خائبـــــــــة، أريد :
> 
> optimum reinforced concrete t-beam sections / by takashi chou
> ...


الاخت الكريمه شهرمان المحترمه
مرحبا وحي هلا بك
اسال الله ان لا يخيبك في اي شئ 
ولكن الجامعه اشترت النشر ما بعد عام 1983 وهذا الجورنال عام 1977 
اسف جدا .. وانا حاضر لغيره ان احتجتي
تقبلي خالص تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 أكتوبر 2010)

be_laid قال:


> أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية وأنا جدا ممنون منك:
> Effet de siésme sur la discontiuté des masse pour les batiment


 السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم.. هذا العنوان على ما اظن انه بالفرنسي
ارجو الاهتمام كي استطيع انا الاهتمام ايظا
تقبل تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ashraf wajdy قال:


> السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم و الواقع ان لساني يعجز عن شكرك يا اخي و لا أملك إلا ان ادعو الله سبحانه أن ينعم عليك بالصحة و العافية و النجاح و التألق و أشكرك ألف شكر على البحوث التي أحضرتها لي و سوف اطلب غيرها و لا تؤاخذني إن كنت اطلب منك الكثير غير انني احضر بحثا مهما و أحتاج إلى العديد من المقالات لإغنائه.
> المقالة الأولى:
> numerical studies of bearing capacity factor n
> اسم الجورنال:
> ...


اخي اشرف
السلام عليكم
انا اعتذر لاني وبعد جهد اكتشفت ان الجامعه مشتريه الابحاث من عام 1983 وصاعدا
وبقية البحوث التي طلبتها قبل هذا الفتره
تقبل تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تجد لي البحوث التالية وأنا جدا ممنون منك:
> 1-hossain, m. M., ali., s. And rahman, m. A. (1997). "elastic finite element study of composite action between brick wall and supporting beam." masonry international vol.11(1).
> 
> 2-hamid, a. A. (1997). "material model for concrete and clay masonry: A comparative study." tms journal vol.15(1): Pp.21-26.
> ...


السلام عليكم
اسف اخي لان الجامعه مشتريه البحوث فيما بعد عام 1983
تقبل تقديري


----------



## شهرمان (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الســــــلام عليكــــــم 

أشكــــــرك أخـــــي الكريـــــــــم علـــــــى الإهتمــــام و الـــــــرد السريـــــــع. 
جــــــــزاك الله بألــــف ألــــف خيــــــر علـــــى المحاولــــــــــة، (أدع لــــــي أن أجــــــد هـــــذا المقـــــــال)

 دمتـــــم في رعايـــــة الله وحفظــــــه و وفقــــــــــــــك الله.


----------



## مسلم البصري (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ان البحوث الاول والثاني والخامس والسادس منشورات فوق 1983 
ارجو منك التاكد لو سمحت 
محتاج خصوصا البحث الاول 
تقبل تقديري واعتزازي 
مع خالص التحيات


----------



## مسلم البصري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

سيدي الفاضل لو سمحت البحث التالي::
1-In-Plane Behavior of Clay Masonry Walls: Experimental Testing and Finite-Element Modeling
Francesca da Porto, Giovanni Guidi, Enrico Garbin, and Claudio Modena
J. Struct. Engrg. 136, 1379 (2010)

الرابط هو:http://ascelibrary.aip.org/vsearch/...&possible4zone=article&sort=chron&maxdisp=25&[search].x=0&[search].y=0&frommonth=&fromday=&fromyear=&tomonth=&today=&toyear=&fromvolume=&fromissue=&tovolume=&toissue=&page=1&origquery=&vdk_query=&chapter=0&docdisp=0


----------



## معاد59 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dynamic Responses of Flat Plate Systems with Shear Reinforcement[/FONT]*
*ACI Structural Journal, Sep/Oct 2005 by Kang, Thomas H -K, Wallace, John W*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *

[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Article: Flat Plates in Seismic Areas: Comparison of Shear Reinforcement Systems, [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]by Carl Erik Broms/AUTHOR'S CLOSURE [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Article from: ACI Structural Journal [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Article date: September 1, 2008[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Author: Ramos, António Pinho[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
3- Grossman J.S., *Verification of Proposed Design Methodologies for Effective Width of Slabs in Slab-Column Frames*, ACI Structural Journal, Vol. 94 (2), 1997, 181-196.

4- Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "*Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part I: Interior Connections*," ACI Structural Journal, V. 92, No. 1, Jan.-Feb. 1995, pp. 115-124.
5- Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J., "*Equivalent Beam Model for Flat-Slab Buildings-Part II: Exterior Connections*," ACI Structural Journal, V. 92, No. 2, Mar.-Apr. 1995, pp. 250-257.

6- Robertson, I. N., "*Analysis of Flat Slab Structures Subjected to Combined Lateral and Gravity Loads*," ACI Structural Journal, V. 94, No. 6, Nov.-Dec. 1997, pp. 723-729.

[FONT=&quot]لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير و بارك الله فيكم[/FONT]​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 أكتوبر 2010)

معاد59 قال:


> *[font=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:[/font]*
> 
> 
> *[font=&quot]أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية:[/font]*​
> ...


 الاخ معاد.. السلام عليكم
اسف لان الجامعه غير مشتركه بموقع الاي سي آي
اذا اردت غيرها من المواقع الاخرى فانا جاهز
تقبل تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> سيدي الفاضل لو سمحت البحث التالي::
> 1-In-Plane Behavior of Clay Masonry Walls: Experimental Testing and Finite-Element Modeling
> Francesca da Porto, Giovanni Guidi, Enrico Garbin, and Claudio Modena
> J. Struct. Engrg. 136, 1379 (2010)
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
http://www.4shared.com/document/DocA_A6P/In-Plane_Behavior_of_Clay_Maso.html


----------



## معاد59 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخي الفاضل أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Practical Finite Element Analysis[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]By Shin, Myoungsu,Pimentel, Benjamin,Grossman, Jacob
Publication: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Concrete International[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
Date: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wednesday, October 1 2008[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]The American Concrete Institute (ACI) Fall Convention - 2008[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Practical Use of Finite Element Analysis in the Design of Concrete Structures[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]البحوث التالية من المؤتمر المذكور أعلاه:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"Accuracy of FEA-Based Slab Design Moment Computation Methods,"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] by James Deaton;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"Assumptions in FE Slab Analysis and Their Design Implications,"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] by Allan Bommer, Bentley Systems, Inc.;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- "[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Practical Analysis Issues for an Irregular Reinforced Concrete High-Rise Building,"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] by Myoungsu Shin and Benjamin Pimentel, Rosenwasser/Grossman Consulting Engineers;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"Finite Element Modeling and Design of Reinforced Concrete Horizontal Diaphragms for Complex, High-Rise Buildings," [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]by Ahmed Elrefai, GMT, Inc.;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"Finite Element Analysis of the IIT Campus Center Tube,"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] by Jeffery Volz, Missouri University of Science and Technology;[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير و بارك الله فيكم[/FONT]*​


----------



## هادي العمار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر جهودكم اخواننا ووفقكم الله لجهودكم المبذولة في تقديم كل هذه المعلومات المهمة داعي الله لكم بالتقدم والازدهار اخوكم هادي العمار


----------



## مسلم البصري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي العزيز نشكرك على كل هذه الجهود المبذوله من أجلنا ونسأل الله ان يجازيك عنا خير الجزاء
أخي لو سمحت البحوث التالية مع روابطها ارجوك:
1-Numerical strategies for solving continuum damage problems with softening: Application to the homogenization of Masonry Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 64, Issues 1-4, July-August 1997, Pages 623-642
P. Pegon, A. Anthoine

الرابط هو:http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a8d76073543855d6047df0d2614c3128&searchtype=a

2-A simplified homogenization-discrete element model for the non-linear static analysis of masonry walls out-of-plane loaded Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 32, Issue 8, August 2010, Pages 2352-2366
Siro Casolo, Gabriele Milani
الرابط هو:http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...2fc189f1a5d014c8e9e25a50f3122b5a&searchtype=a

3-Modelling of historical masonry structures: comparison of different approaches through a case study Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 24, Issue 8, August 2002, Pages 1057-1069
A. Giordano, E. Mele, A. De Luca
الرابط هو:http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...21f1df98e736e249d732ff0e8fb0ee3e&searchtype=a

4-Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part I: Failure surfaces Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 84, Issues 3-4, January 2006, Pages 166-180
G. Milani, P.B. Lourenço, A. Tralli

الرابط هو:http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...901f7d18b90d314845a715d6bd230b76&searchtype=a

5-Mechanical homogenisation of masonry wall without mortar Original Research Article
European Journal of Mechanics - A/Solids, Volume 28, Issue 3, May-June 2009, Pages 535-544
T.M.H. Nguyen, E. Blond, A. Gasser, T. Prietl 
الرابط هو:http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...be52994a0b6e01c5e37ce7f707e35e4d&searchtype=a

اخي وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مسلم البصري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك لكل خير يا اخي العزيز شكر ا لك لمساعدتنا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (31 أكتوبر 2010)

معاد59 قال:


> *[font=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:[/font]*
> 
> 
> *[font=&quot]أخي الفاضل أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية:[/font]*​
> ...


 اخي معاد. السلام عليكم
ارجو توضيح اسم المجله المنشوره فيها هذه البحوث او الموقع
تقبل تقديري


----------



## romaaa (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*اريد هذه الكتب من فضلك لتحضير الماجستير*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780121706210

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...376baa3f112ee5a62&refID=6162000002#6162000002


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أخي العزيز نشكرك على كل هذه الجهود المبذوله من أجلنا ونسأل الله ان يجازيك عنا خير الجزاء
> أخي لو سمحت البحوث التالية مع روابطها ارجوك:
> 1-Numerical strategies for solving continuum damage problems with softening: Application to the homogenization of Masonry Original Research Article
> ...


الاخ الكريم.. السلام عليكم
هذا ما طلبت وارجو ان تنتبه الى ما ساقول.. لا اعرف كيف تستطيع ان تقرا هذا الكم الهائل من البحوث بهذه السرعه..انا طبعا لست مستاءا من ان اقدم لك ما اعانني الله تعالى عليه ولكن احببت ان اذركرك فهذا من واجبي والامانه العمليه تحتم علي هذا وان اقول لك ان لا تحمل المئات من البحوث وفي نفس االوقت لا تنتفع منها او ربما تقلباها على جناح السرعه فهذا خطا قاتل بالقانون العلمي 
عليك ان تتقن كل شئ تبدا به ولا تعمل على تعلم نصف الاشياء 
فالكثير من اصحابي وقعوا في هذا
ارجو ان تنتبه الى ان القراءه مثل القدمين الاثنين .. فحتى تمشي لا بد ان تملك رجلين اثنين
وحتى تقرا لا بد ان تقرا ( هذا الرجل الاولى) ولا بد ان تعرف كيف تقرا (هذه الرجل الثانيه)
تقبل تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZPO0hqW7/Modelling_of_historical_masonr.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ffNIUZR1/Mechanical_homogenisation_of_m.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1Znnzzwq/Homogenised_limit_analysis_of_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/7b1TnNET/A_simplified_homogenization-di.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZW7A50zi/Numerical_strategies_for.html


----------



## مسلم البصري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء...
أولا الشكر لك من الله وليس منا جميعا
الشيء الثاني هو أنه البحوث التي طلبتها من حضرتك كانت سلسة متواصلة من المعلومات, فأني طالب دكتوراه ربما تعلم ذلك أو لا تعلم فأردت ان أقع على نظرية واحدة وثابته لتحليل المنشات الطابوقية فلم أجد ذلك الى الأن, أخي فأعذرني أن اثقلت عليك بطلباتي وأنا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تذكيري بهذا الأمر 
شكر لك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> أخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء...
> أولا الشكر لك من الله وليس منا جميعا
> الشيء الثاني هو أنه البحوث التي طلبتها من حضرتك كانت سلسة متواصلة من المعلومات, فأني طالب دكتوراه ربما تعلم ذلك أو لا تعلم فأردت ان أقع على نظرية واحدة وثابته لتحليل المنشات الطابوقية فلم أجد ذلك الى الأن, أخي فأعذرني أن اثقلت عليك بطلباتي وأنا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تذكيري بهذا الأمر
> شكر لك


 اوكي.. لنتوكل على الله اذن واسال الله تعالى اان يفتح علي وعليك وعلى الجميع وانا معك الى النهايه ان شاء الله تعالى
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## civil_didos (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد هذا البحث ضروري جدا 
An Experimental Study of Perforated Steel Web Plates
من مجلة 
*The Structural Engineer volume 67 issue 2*


----------



## magister (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Castro, G., 1969. Liquefaction of Sand. Ph.D. thesis, Harvard Soil Mechanics Series N
81, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA, 112 pp.
Boominathan, A., Hari, S., 2002. Liquefaction strength of ﬂy ash reinforced with
randomly distributed ﬁbres. Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering 22,
1027–1033.
اريد البحث عن هذه المواضيع.مشكور مسبقا على كل مجهوداتك وعلى مساعدتك للكل .الله يوفقك.


----------



## civil_didos (1 نوفمبر 2010)

[
*اريد هذا البحث ضروري جدا 
An Experimental Study of Perforated Steel Web Plates
من مجلة 
The Structural Engineer volume 67 issue 2*​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 نوفمبر 2010)

romaaa قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780121706210
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...376baa3f112ee5a62&refid=6162000002#6162000002


 الاخ/ الاخت romaa
السلام عليكم
يا للاسف فان طلبك الاول لم يتم.. عذرا لان الجامعه غير مشتريه هذا الكتاب
اذا اريد غيره فانه حاضر ان شاء الله
تقبل مني الاعتذار والتقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 نوفمبر 2010)

civil_didos قال:


> اريد هذا البحث ضروري جدا
> an experimental study of perforated steel web plates
> من مجلة
> *the structural engineer volume 67 issue 2*


 السلام عليكم
اسف اخي الكريم.. غير مشتراة
تقبل تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 نوفمبر 2010)

magister قال:


> Castro, G., 1969. Liquefaction of Sand. Ph.D. thesis, Harvard Soil Mechanics Series N
> 81, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA, 112 pp.
> Boominathan, A., Hari, S., 2002. Liquefaction strength of ﬂy ash reinforced with
> randomly distributed ﬁbres. Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering 22,
> ...


 اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم
هذا البحث الذي طلبته واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى
لك مني كل التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/aTisR22K/Liquefaction_strength_of_y_ash.html


----------



## civil_didos (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف اخي الكريم.. غير مشتراة
> تقبل تقديري


شكرا لك يا باشا و خيرها في غيرها


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*العضو المتميز رفاق الصحراء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إلى العضو المتميز / رفاق الصحراء
تحية طيبة مباركة
أسأل أن يجعل هذا العمل الطيب الذى تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك ،أتمنى أن تستطيع توفير هذه المقالات والأبحات التى ستساعدنى لإنجاز رسالتى

*Numerical study of a bonded steel and concrete composite beam* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 86, Issues 19-20_, _October 2008_, _Pages 1830-1838_
Guozhong Zhao, Alex Li


*Adhesive-bonded steel/concrete composite construction* Original Research Article
_International Journal of Adhesion and Adhesives_, _Volume 2, Issue 2_, _April 1982_, _Pages 103-107_
G.C. Mays, A.E. Vardy


*The transfer of stress through a steel to concrete adhesive bond* Original Research Article
_International Journal of Adhesion and Adhesives_, _Volume 21, Issue 6_, _2001_, _Pages 495-502_
Richard Andrew Barnes, Geoffrey Charles Mays


*Nonlinear proportionality of shear-bond stress to shear force in partially plastic regions of asymmetric FRC-laminated steel members* Original Research Article
_International Journal of Solids and Structures_, _Volume 40, Issue 1_, _January 2003_, _Pages 25-46_
W. M. Sebastian


وفى النهاية وفقك الله وفتح لك أبواب الخير وزادك من علمه
​


----------



## عمادالعراقى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد بحث في اداره المشروعات*

السلام عليكم ارجوا ان تفيدنى اريد بحث في اداره المشروعات و الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> إلى العضو المتميز / رفاق الصحراء
> تحية طيبة مباركة
> أسأل أن يجعل هذا العمل الطيب الذى تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك ،أتمنى أن تستطيع توفير هذه المقالات والأبحات التى ستساعدنى لإنجاز رسالتى
> ...


 
الاخ القرقني السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث واذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى


http://www.4shared.com/document/hulJIQPI/Adhesive-bonded_steel.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ic1M9KAj/Nonlinear_proportionality_of_s.html
 .http://www.4shared.com/document/gsdkDytb/The_transfer_of_stress_through.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/yoRNCYkH/Numerical_study_of_a_bonded_st.html


وهذا المجلد الكامل لهن .. اختار اي الطرق تريد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/-n5s_gpV/sharing.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عمادالعراقى قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوا ان تفيدنى اريد بحث في اداره المشروعات و الله يعطيك العافيه


 الاخ المحترم
السلام عليكم
ارجو يا اخي الفاضل ان تبحث بنفسك لانك اعرف مننا بتخصصك وموضوعك وانت تعرف الاداره بحر واسع.. هذه المواقع ادناه ابحث بايهم شئت وارسلي العناويين وانا ان شاء الله تعالى سارفع لك البحوث
تقبل خالص تقديري

SpringerLink
Science Direct
IEEE Xplore [FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... مشكور جدا على المساعدة وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .
بعد اذنك ...
Three-dimensional modeling of soil-steel

 culverts under the effect of truckloads 

Soil

–structure interaction for deeply buried corrugated 

steel

 pipes Part I: Embankment installation 

Soil

–structure interaction for deeply buried corrugated 

steel

 pipes Part II: Imperfect trench installation 

Inelastic buckling of soil-steel

 structures : Ghobrial, M; Abdel-Sayed, G *Trans Res Rec*_N1008, 1985, P7–14_ 

Effect of soil

 failure on 

soil-steel

 structures : Dessouki, A K; Monforton, G R *J Geotech Engng Div ASCE* V112, N5, May 1986, P522–536 



Three-dimensional analysis of soil-steel

 bridges : Y. Girges & G. Abdel-Sayed, _
Canadian Journal of Civil Engineering_, 22(6), 1995, pp 1155–1163

A semi-analytical approach to a nonlinear stress–strain analysis of buried steel

 pipelines crossing active faults


----------



## عامرمحمد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا
اخوك
د.عامر​
finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... مشكور جدا على المساعدة وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .
> بعد اذنك ...
> Three-dimensional modeling of soil-steel
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم يا مصطفى...ولو انك لم تكتب لي اسم الموقع !!!!!!
لكن هذا ما طلبت واسال الله ان ينفعك بهن
اذا اردت المزيد فانا جاهز ان شاء الله
كل البحوث موجوده في هذا المجلد 
تفبل تقديري

http://www.4shared.com/dir/LxADlJbY/sharing.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا
> 
> اخوك
> د.عامر​*​
> *finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams*


 الاخ الدكتور عامر المحترم
بشديد الاعتذار .. اعتذر عن تاخري عن ايفائي بالوعد
لكن مثلي يخطا ومثلك لا شك يعذر
لنبدا الان لانه وعلى ما يبدو انه لن يكون هناك متسع من الوقت لو انتظرنا طول العمر
فدعنا نبدا الان سوية ان شاء الله تعالى لنجد ما تريد وانا معك على طول الطريق باذن الله تعالى حتى تصل الى نهايته مكللا بالنجاح والتوفيق
تقبل مني ارقى معاني التقدير ممزوجه بالاعتذار


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله لفعل الخير انني انتظر و طالب العلم ان يتحلى بالصبر و هو مفتاح الفرج و اتمنى ان يكون على يدك و بارك اله فيك و اعانك على عملك و لا تضوج من طلباتنا
> 
> اخوك
> د.عامر​*​
> *finite element method analsys by ansys of composite reinforced concrete beams*


 الاخ الدكتور المحترم
السلام عليكم
هذا ملف فيه مواقع كثيره ..كتب ومواقع مفيده اخرى ومن هذا المواقع مواقع بحوث وغيرها
ارجو تجميله عسى الله ان ينفعك به
تقبل تقديري


----------



## عمادالعراقى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد بحث عن اداره المشروعات


----------



## عمادالعراقى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع science direct لازم فيه user name we password كيف ادخل


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى وقتك وجهدك الذى تضحى به من اجل الاخرين ..
اخى الفاضل هل تستطيع التحميل ايضا من موقع 
www.trb.org trnsportaion research board


----------



## عمادالعراقى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
اخى الكريم ارجوا ان تساعدنى والله ىجازيك خيرا و يكتبه لك فى ميزان حسناتك
ابحث عن Strategies for Planned Project Acceleration


----------



## مسلم البصري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء
ارجو من حضرتك هذا الكتاب وسأكون ممتنا لك جدا
اسم الكتاب:Masonry Designers' Guide, 3rd ed. (TMS-1001-01)
والرابط هو:https://www.2paysecure.com/tms/cart/...p?idproduct=24

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الثوعي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الحبيب وجعلة في موازين حسناتك 

انا عندي عناوين كثيره ياليت تقدر تجيبها لي 
راح اثقل عليك اخوي لكن تحملني 
*هذي كلها من الموقع هذا /www.hub.sciverse.com*

Settlement prediction of shallow foundations on granular soils using B-spline neurofuzzy models 

Bearing capacity of a sandy foundation bed with dynamic effects : KARPENKO, VP 3F, 1T. SOIL MECH. FOUND. ENGNG, V12, N1, 1975, P36–38


Settlements of large shallow foundation on a partially cemented gravelly sand deposit using PLT data : Ghionna, V N; Manassero, M; Peisino, V Proc 10th 


Ultimate bearing capacity of shallow foundations on sand with geogrid reinforcement : M. T. Omar, B. M. Das, V. K. Puri & S. C. Yen, 

Bearing capacity of square footings on geosynthetic reinforced sand 

Bearing capacity of a strip foundation on a cohesive and non homogeneous soil 

Effect of soil variability on the bearing capacity of clay and in slope stability problems 

Elasto-plastic settlement of rigid footings. Technical note : 

Determination of foundation settlements with allowance for variation in compression modulus of clayey soil as function of stressed state :


Settlements of shallow foundations on sand : 


A contribution to the tests on the bearing capacity of stratified subsoil under the foundations : 


Influence of bedrock inclination on elastic settlements of flexible shallow strip foundations 

Elastic Settlement of Shallow Foundations

804054 Surface settlement of a finite elastic layer whose modulus increases linearly with depth :


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير اخي الحبيب وجعلة في موازين حسناتك
> 
> انا عندي عناوين كثيره ياليت تقدر تجيبها لي
> راح اثقل عليك اخوي لكن تحملني
> ...


 

الاخ الكريم المحترم
السلام عليكم
نزلتها جميعا هذا اليوم وسارفعها غدا ان شاء الله تعالى

تقبل مني كل التقدير


----------



## الثوعي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

يعجز لساني عن شكرا ...
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير .... وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك 

وعلى راحتك اهم شي ريحتني ان كلها متاحة ...

في اي وقت تكون فاضي ارفعها


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 نوفمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ الكريم المحترم
> السلام عليكم
> نزلتها جميعا هذا اليوم وسارفعها غدا ان شاء الله تعالى
> 
> تقبل مني كل التقدير


الثوعي.. السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث التي طلبتها كاملة في هذا المجلد
لك مني كل التقدير

http://www.4shared.com/dir/YY7Usr1t/sharing.html


----------



## fadia * (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية
انا م. فادية عليوات اريد بحوث تتعلق ب ENHANCING The Rolr Of Bent Up Bars in shear design لانني اكمل الماجستير وموضوعي سيكون حول bent up bars
وساكون شاكرة لك ارج الرد على ايميلي 

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة في المشاركة , ويمكن الرد من خلال هذا الموضوع

رجاءً بالسرعة الممكنة.

المشرف


----------



## fadia * (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اسفة th erole


----------



## الثوعي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الثوعي.. السلام عليكم
> هذه البحوث التي طلبتها كاملة في هذا المجلد
> لك مني كل التقدير
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/yy7usr1t/sharing.html






أشكرك من كل اعماق قلبي 
ورزقك الله من واسع عطائه 
تحياتي لك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 نوفمبر 2010)

fadia * قال:


> يعطيك العافية
> انا م. فادية عليوات اريد بحوث تتعلق ب ENHANCING The Rolr Of Bent Up Bars in shear design لانني اكمل الماجستير وموضوعي سيكون حول bent up bars
> وساكون شاكرة لك ارج الرد على ايميلي
> 
> ...


 الاخت البش مهندسه فاديه المحترمه
السلام عليكم
بصراحه انا لا استطيع البحث بهذه الطريقه وذلك لانه لو بحثت لكل واحد عما يريد لما استطعت ان اخدم احد .. بالاضافه الى اني اعلم صيد السمك ولا اعطي احدا سمكه
المواقع ادناه انا مشترك بها وتستطيعين فتح اي موقه والبحث فيه عن اي بحث ينفعك
اكتبي لي العنوان وانا ان شاء الله تعالى سارفعه لك
واذا لم تكوني تعرفين البحث فاخبريني كي اعلمك الطريقه
انتظر ردك
تقبلي اعتذاري وتقديري
الاخت علا السلام عليكم
اهلا بك .. ويؤسفني ان لا احقق طلبك الاول
ولكنك لم توضحي اسم الموقع 
حتى لا يضيع وقتك هواء في شبك
اليك المواقع التي تستطيع البحث فيها والتي استطيع انا تنزيل البحوث منها وفق ما قد اشترته الجامعه
تقبل تقديري
والمواقع التي باللون الاحمر مواقع مشهوره جدا وحاول التركيز عليها

ACS (American Chemical Society) Publications
American Institute of Physics and The American Physical Society (AIP/APS)
AMERICAN INSTITUTE OF PHYSICS
AMERICAN PHYSICAL SOCIETY
ASCE Online Journals
ASME(American Society of Mechanical Engineers International) Publications
Computer Database
IEEE Xplore
Journal Citation Reports (JCR)
Oxford Journals Online ( Proquest Health & Medical Complete
ProQuest ABI/INFORM Complete
ProQuest Agriculture Journals
ProQuest Dissertations & Theses
RefWorks
( Royal Society of Chemistry Online
Science Direct
Backfiles Collections Purchased By UPM – 20 collections (With Supplement 
SAGE Journals Online
Science Online AAAS - 1997 to present
Scopus (Scopus Citation Tracker) 
SpringerLinkSpringer Protocols
Management Science
Acta of 1000 Biology
International Electronic Journal for Leadership and Learning 
Japan Medical Association Journal 
Journal of Multilingual and Multicultural Development (
Journal of the American Society for Information Science and Technology (
Gale Virtual Reference Library
ScienceDirect eBooks ) 
Springer eBooks ) 
Online Theses 
Online Theses
Databases on Trial 
Book24x7 (Office Essential Collection) - 
EZbook Portal 
Online Book Request</


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله فيك
بعد اذنك وبدون تكليف
www.sciencedirect.com


Analytical investigation of the behaviour of a soil-steel

 structure : Karim, M R *Proc International Symposium on Computer and Physical Modelling in Geotechnical Engineering, Bangkok, 3–6 December 1986*_P399–404. Publ Rotterdam: A A Balkema, 1989_ 



Friction between cohesive soils and steel

 : Tsubakihara, Y; Kishida, H; Nishiyama, T *

Soils

 Found*_V33, N2, June 1993, P145–156_ 


Soil-steel

 structure response to live loads : Bakht, B J Geotech Engng Div ASCE, V107, NGT6, June 1981, P779–798 


Decrease of friction between soils and steel

 or concrete surfaces by using polyethylene coatings : Terenetskii, L N; Katsov, K P; Yurkevich O R 

Soil

 Mech Found Engng, V13, N4, July–Aug 1976, p256–260 

Seismic design of space steel

 frames using advanced methods of analysis

Seismic design of plane steel

 frames using advanced methods of analysis 

Application of damage model for soil

–structure interface

A comparative study of buried structure in soil

 subjected to blast load using 2D and 3D numerical simulations


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله أخي عن أمتك كل الخير 
احتاج مبدئيا الي هذا البحث
Flexural Behavior of SFRC: Testing and Modeling
على الرابط
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?119083

أكرر جزاك الله خيرا و حفظك و وفقك في دينك و دنياك و بدنك و أهلك


----------



## firas114 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي في بمجموعة من مواضيع stone column , ليتسنى لي اختيار فكرة بحث ولكم الشكر


----------



## مسلم البصري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن البحث التالي لو سمحت:
1-Masonry Walls on Continuous Beams

الرابط هو:http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?13935


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... بارك الله فيك
> بعد اذنك وبدون تكليف
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> ...


 الاخ مصطفى.. السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث كامله
http://www.4shared.com/document/6FI9JBPY/Analytical_investigation_of_th.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/oTRq3jUx/Application_of_damage_model_fo.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/J-zJB1Iq/comparative_study_of_buried_st.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/hqJ7W741/Decrease_of_friction_between_s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/SdnZmY2C/Friction_between_cohesive_soil.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4FV0ZkNM/Seismic_design_of_space_steel_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/iD3gZSRg/Seismic_design_of_space_steel_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/woSz_zGz/Soil-steel_structure_response_.html

واذا اردتها في مجلد واحد فهو
http://www.4shared.com/dir/cnIm8oCU/_2sharing.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... بارك الله فيك
> بعد اذنك وبدون تكليف
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
البحوث في هذا المجلد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/cnIm8oCU/_2sharing.html


اسف للخطا ...مكرر


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng_Khalifa قال:


> جزاك الله أخي عن أمتك كل الخير
> احتاج مبدئيا الي هذا البحث
> Flexural Behavior of SFRC: Testing and Modeling
> على الرابط
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
http://www.4shared.com/document/MF8zYDqw/Flexural_Behavior_of_SFRC.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن البحث التالي لو سمحت:
> 1-masonry walls on continuous beams
> 
> الرابط هو:http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/wwwdisplay.cgi?13935


 السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل
اولا .. اجعل طلباتك في مكان واحد كي توفر علي عناء صنع الملفات
والتشتت الذي يحصل عندي
ثانيا.. غير موجوده


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

firas114 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو افادتي في بمجموعة من مواضيع stone column , ليتسنى لي اختيار فكرة بحث ولكم الشكر


 اخي فراس.. السلام عليكم
عذرا فالامر ليس كما تفهم او تتصور
هناك مواقع للبحوث يمكنك الدخول لها والبحث بنفسك
واذا لا تعرف طريقة البحث بالنت فاخبرني كي نتعلم سوية
اما ان نزودك بالبحوث فهذه طريقة خاطئه جدا في التعلم
ارجو ان تعتمد على نفسك
وتذكر انهم قالوا يوما...(( التعلم كالسباحه ضد التيار))


----------



## nouman (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
شكراً على المجهود الرائع
أرجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث من ScienceDirect

Shear strengthening of beam-column joints 
Engineering Structures, Volume 24, Issue 7, July 2002, Pages 881-888
Ahmed Ghobarah, A. Said


Shear strength of beam–column joint with enlarged joint area Engineering Structures, Volume 32, Issue 9, September 2010, Pages 
2529-2545
Amorn Pimanmas, Preeda Chaimahawan


Probabilistic model for failure initiation of reinforced concrete interior beam–column connections subjected to seismic loading 
Engineering Structures, 
Nilanjan Mitra, Sudeshna Mitra, Laura N. Lowes

Strength deterioration of reinforced concrete beam–column joints subjected to cyclic loading 
Engineering Structures, Volume 31, Issue 9, September 2009, Pages 2070-2085
Jung-Yoon Lee, Jin-Young Kim, Gi-Jong Oh

A cyclic shear stress–strain model for joints without transverse reinforcement 
Engineering Structures, Volume 30, Issue 4, April 2008, Pages 941-954
Meredith Anderson, Dawn Lehman, John Stanton

Exterior wide beam–column connections in existing RC frames subjected to lateral earthquake loads 
Engineering Structures, Volume 31, Issue 7, July 2009, Pages 1414-1424
A. Benavent-Climent, X. Cahís, R. Zahran

Dynamic analysis of reinforced concrete frames including joint shear deformation
Engineering Structures, Volume 21, Issue 11, November 1999, Pages 971-987
A Ghobarah, Ashraf Biddah

Seismic performance of moment resisting frames with flexible joints 
Engineering Structures, Volume 15, Issue 2, March 1993, Pages 117-134
A. Osman, A. Ghobarah, R.M. Korol

شاكراً لك تعاونك وجهدك الكريم


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 نوفمبر 2010)

nouman قال:


> أخي الكريم
> شكراً على المجهود الرائع
> أرجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث من ScienceDirect
> 
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل ... السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث التي طلبتها
http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php


----------



## نهلول (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل سنة والجميع بخير
اطلب مرجع بعنوان Design of formwork


----------



## nouman (16 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم رفاق الصحراء

لم أستطع الحصول على صفحة التحميل من خلال الوصلة التي وضعتها

يرجى فحص الوصلة وأكون لك من الشاكرين

شكراً لجهودك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 نوفمبر 2010)

nouman قال:


> أخي الكريم رفاق الصحراء
> 
> لم أستطع الحصول على صفحة التحميل من خلال الوصلة التي وضعتها
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث على موقع اخر
تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/dir/P7FvugEK/nouman.html


----------



## nouman (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم رفاق الصحراء
جاري التحميل ....

تقديري الكبير لجهودك

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng.ds (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة العاجلة في الحصول على البحث التالي 

Design of flat slabs for punching – European and North American practices

من موقع الــ//www.sciencedirect.com/science

ولك اخي الكريم جزيل الشكر مسبقاً
مع كل تقديري لجهودك العظيمة


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...cecd7dc87134ea39cff2219bbdc&ie=/sdarticle.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> ارجو المساعدة العاجلة في الحصول على البحث التالي
> 
> Design of flat slabs for punching – European and North American practices
> 
> ...


----------



## eng.ds (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المساعدة اخي الكريم 

وكل عام وانت بالف خير 

والله يعطيك العافية...................مع فائق احترامي


----------



## eng.ds (18 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية من موقع الــ science direct 

* The effect of anchorage on the effectiveness of the shear

 reinforcement in the http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...rt=r&_st=13&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=2248&#hit1punchinghttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...rt=r&_st=13&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=2248&#hit3 zone 
* Ultimate punching shear

 strength analysis of slab–column connections 

* Modelling and experimental assessment of punching shear

 in flat slabs with shearheads

* Punching shear

 in concrete slabs
********** و لك جزيل الشكر **************


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية من موقع الــ science direct
> 
> * The effect of anchorage on the effectiveness of the shear
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم.. 
هذه البحوث مع التقدير
http://www.4shared.com/document/BD3UgTrl/Modelling_and_experimental_ass.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3QzePfhu/The_effect_of_anchorage_on_the.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/NA7T-Drz/Punching_shear_in_concrete_sla.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TiooQIzK/Ultimate_punching_shear_streng.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نهلول قال:


> السلام عليكم وكل سنة والجميع بخير
> اطلب مرجع بعنوان design of formwork


 السلام عليكم..
ما هو ردك لو قال لك شخص اذهب الى السوق واجلب لي سته؟؟
ستساله عشرات الاسئله اليس كذلك؟؟
نفس الاسئله ساسألك انا هنا وانت رجل علمي...
ما هو اسم المؤلف...العنوان الكامل... السنه.. االطبعه
لانه ليس الجميع بنفس تخصصك
تقبلي تذكيري لك وتقديري


----------



## eng.ds (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*********** الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم ****************

و تقبل مني خالص التقدير على مساعداتك الكبيرة وجهودك المبذولة


----------



## الثوعي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير .... وكل عام وانت بخير 
اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوسع رزقه وينورك بعلمك

حاول تجمع لي هالبحوث وعلى راحتك ياباشا
من الموقع هذا /www.hub.sciverse.com



Bearing capacity of shallow footing, sand over clay. 
Experimental study on footing in layered soil :, 

Bearing capacity of strip footings on sand slopes reinforced with geogrid and grid-anchor 

Estimation of bearing capacity for multiple footings in sand 

Bearing capacity of rectangular footings on clays of strength increasing linearly with depth : 

Analysis and design of a large raft foundation in Baghdad 

Ultimate bearing capacity of axially loaded piles based on three-dimensional analysis 

Bearing capacity of piles in layered soils. Part 1, clay overlying sand. Part 2, sand overlying clay 

Determining the bearing capacity of piles with allowance for the porosity, moisture *******, and consistency of clayey soils 

Development of methods to determine the bearing capacity of piles, 

Bearing capacity of rigid piles and pile groups under inclined loads in layered sand : 

Bearing capacity of rigid piles and pile groups under inclined loads in clay. 

Evaluating the bearing capacity of driven piles in sandy soils


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت اخى العزيز ممكن الابحاث التاليه
1-Prediction of lateral distribution of vehicular live loads on bridges with unequally spaced girders
2-Assessment of flexural lateral load distribution methodologies for stringer bridges 
3-Live load distribution equations for integral bridge substructures
4-Lateral load distribution in I-girder bridges
5-Analysis of slab-on-girder bridges
6- Load distribution on highway bridges using ICES-STRUDL finite element 
analysis 
7-Three-dimensional finite element modeling of composite girder bridges 
8-Distribution of vehicular loads on bridge girders by the FEA using ADINA: modeling, simulation, and comparison
طلب اخير لوسمحت ياريت يكونو على موقع hotfile علشان كل الموقع التانيه مقفوله عندى انا اسف


----------



## الليبي2008 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل
ممكن البحوث التالية لو سمحت:
Gayathiri,V., Shanmugam, N.E.,. and Choo, Y.S., "Concrete-filled Tubular columnsart 1-Cross-section Analysis",International journal of structural Stability and Dynamics, Vol. 4, No. 4, 2004, 459-478.

Gayathiri,V., Shanmugam, N.E.,. and Choo, Y.S., "Concrete-filled Tubular columnsart 2-Column Analysis ",International journal of structural Stability and Dynamics, Vol. 4, No. 4, 2004, 479- 495.​


----------



## soli4u (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد عادل على مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لوسمحت اخى العزيز ممكن الابحاث التاليه
> 1-Prediction of lateral distribution of vehicular live loads on bridges with unequally spaced girders
> 2-Assessment of flexural lateral load distribution methodologies for stringer bridges
> ...


 
السلام عليكم..
اخي الفاضل ارجو ان لا يتجاوز العدد 5 بحوث لانني صرت لا استطيع الايفاء


http://hotfile.com/dl/84848252/5c5926d/Analysis_of_slab-on-girder_bridges.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/84848621/d720...n_methodologies_for_stringer_bridges.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/84848788/4578...ridge_girders_by_the_FEA_using_ADINA.pdf.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/84848951/856f18f/Lateral_load_distribution_in_I-girder_bridges.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/84849244/2030...es_using_ICES$-STRUDL_finite_element.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/84849391/a848...bridges_with_unequally_spaced_girder.pdf.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/84849428/3568...ns_for_integral_bridge_substructures.pdf.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/84849941/ca45...modeling_of_composite_girder_bridges.pdf.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> جزاك الله خير .... وكل عام وانت بخير
> اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوسع رزقه وينورك بعلمك
> 
> حاول تجمع لي هالبحوث وعلى راحتك ياباشا
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل.. ارجو ان لا يتجاوز العدد 5 بحوث في كل مره

تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/document/QihI_GPj/Analysis_and_design_of_a_large.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lCtgeKY6/Bearing_c.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/URS3w6EF/Bearing_capacity_of_piles_in_l.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/qvtpb0e6/Bearing_capacity_of_rectangula.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TfVv9AgP/Bearing_capacity_of_rigid_pile.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/BIGFu74U/Bearing_capacity_of_rigid_pile.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VDqstNLU/Bearing_capacity_of_rigid_pile.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/R-6F79Oy/Bearing_capacity_of_shallow_fo.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/CtHQGR7X/Determining_the_bearing_capaci.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/D-ezBqNa/Development_of_methods_to_dete.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/QZVQiR7R/Estimation_of_bearing_capacity.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/qDyctLHo/Evaluating_the_bearing_capacit.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1S-63UVN/Ultimate_bearing_capacity_of_a.html


وهذا المجلد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/LRQSuts0/2sharing.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الفاضل
> ممكن البحوث التالية لو سمحت:
> Gayathiri,v., shanmugam, n.e.,. And choo, y.s., "concrete-filled tubular columnsart 1-cross-section analysis",international journal of structural stability and dynamics, vol. 4, no. 4, 2004, 459-478.
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم.. ارجو ذكر اسم الموقع؟؟
تقبل تقديري
انتظر ردك​


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anass81 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الفاضل.. ارجو ان لا يتجاوز العدد 5 بحوث في كل مره
> 
> تقديري
> وهذا المجلد


 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

تم وضع ملاحظة في المشاركة الأولى من موضوعك بهذا الخصوص , املين أن يلتزم الزملاء الكرام بذلك


----------



## صفي الدين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

[COLOR="Red"]please help me to down load the following papers[/COLOR] 
Finite Element Numerical Simulation of Three-Dimensional Seepage Control for Deep Foundation Pit Dewatering Original Research Article
Journal of Hydrodynamics, Ser. B, Volume 20, Issue 5, October 2008, Pages 596-602
Zu-jiang LUO, Ying-ying ZHANG, Yong-xia WU

Testing procedures to assess the viability of dewatering with geotextile tubes Original Research Article
Geotextiles and Geomembranes, Volume 20, Issue 5, October 2002, Pages 289-303
Horace K. Moo-Young, Douglas A. Gaffney, Xinghua Mo


Correlation between dewatering index and dewatering performance of three mechanical dewatering devices Original Research Article
Advances in Environmental Research, Volume 7, Issue 3, May 2003, Pages 599-602
Jill Ruhsing Pan, Chihpin Huang, Minyih Cherng, Kung-Cheh Li, Cheng-Fang Lin

A semi-empirical model for the electro-osmotic dewatering of slurries between fixed electrodes Original Research Article
Minerals Engineering, Volume 5, Issue 7, July 1992, Pages 835-849
M.A. Reuter, J.S.J. Van Deventer, W. Wilmans


----------



## صفي الدين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

[COLOR="Red"]please help me to down load the following papers[/COLOR] 
Finite Element Numerical Simulation of Three-Dimensional Seepage Control for Deep Foundation Pit De-watering Original Research Article
Journal of Hydrodynamics, Ser. B, Volume 20, Issue 5, October 2008, Pages 596-602
Zu-jiang LUO, Ying-ying ZHANG, Yong-xia WU

Testing procedures to assess the viability of dewatering with geotextile tubes Original Research Article
Geotextiles and Geomembranes, Volume 20, Issue 5, October 2002, Pages 289-303
Horace K. Moo-Young, Douglas A. Gaffney, Xinghua Mo


Correlation between dewatering index and dewatering performance of three mechanical dewatering devices Original Research Article
Advances in Environmental Research, Volume 7, Issue 3, May 2003, Pages 599-602
Jill Ruhsing Pan, Chihpin Huang, Minyih Cherng, Kung-Cheh Li, Cheng-Fang Lin

A semi-empirical model for the electro-osmotic dewatering of slurries between fixed electrodes Original Research Article
Minerals Engineering, Volume 5, Issue 7, July 1992, Pages 835-849
M.A. Reuter, J.S.J. Van Deventer, W. Wilmans


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 نوفمبر 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> [COLOR="Red"]please help me to down load the following papers[/COLOR]
> Finite Element Numerical Simulation of Three-Dimensional Seepage Control for Deep Foundation Pit Dewatering Original Research Article
> Journal of Hydrodynamics, Ser. B, Volume 20, Issue 5, October 2008, Pages 596-602
> Zu-jiang LUO, Ying-ying ZHANG, Yong-xia WU
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

http://www.4shared.com/document/ZowRAgBG/Correlation_between_dewatering.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/vr5plpKS/Finite_Element_Numerical_Simul.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/hnReQBr0/Testing_procedures_to_assess_t.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/X-ZDYTxw/A_semi-empirical_model_for_the.html


----------



## الثوعي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الفاضل.. ارجو ان لا يتجاوز العدد 5 بحوث في كل مره
> 
> تقديري
> ...





جعلة الله في موازين حسناتك اخي الكريم ..... مجهودك على راسي من فوووق 
وماراح انسى لك هالجميل 
تحياتي


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد اذنك يا اخى بارك الله فيك
science direct
Image analysis measurement of soil

 particle movement during a 

soil

–structure interface test

Effect of rate on soil shear strength and soil metal friction II soil metal friction

Soil

–geosynthetic interaction: Modelling and analysis


Effect of soil

 failure on 

soil-steel

 structures : Dessouki, A K; Monforton, G R *J Geotech Engng Div ASCE* V112, N5, May 1986, P522–536


Inelastic buckling of soil-steel

 structures : Ghobrial, M; Abdel-Sayed, G *Trans Res Rec*_N1008, 1985, P7–14_


----------



## الليبي2008 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع
http://www.worldscinet.com/ijssd/04/0404/S02194554040404.html
الابحاث
Gayathiri,V., Shanmugam, N.E.,. and Choo, Y.S., "Concrete-filled Tubular columnsart 1-Cross-section Analysis",International journal of structural Stability and Dynamics, Vol. 4, No. 4, 2004, 459-478.

Gayathiri,V., Shanmugam, N.E.,. and Choo, Y.S., "Concrete-filled Tubular columnsart 2-Column Analysis ",International journal of structural Stability and Dynamics, Vol. 4, No. 4, 2004, 479- 495. 
وتقبل فائق احترامى وشكرى على تعاونك وادعوا الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hmozach (29 نوفمبر 2010)

can I please get the following paper:

Paper Title: *Seismic rehabilitation of beam–column joint using GFRP sheets* 
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 24, Issue 11_, _November 2002_, _Pages 1397-1407_

Authors: T. El-Amoury, A. Ghobarah

Thank you in advance!


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> الموقع
> http://www.worldscinet.com/ijssd/04/0404/s02194554040404.html
> الابحاث
> gayathiri,v., shanmugam, n.e.,. And choo, y.s., "concrete-filled tubular columnsart 1-cross-section analysis",international journal of structural stability and dynamics, vol. 4, no. 4, 2004, 459-478.
> ...


 
اسف اخي الكريم فانا لست مشتركا بهذا الموقع


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 ديسمبر 2010)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> بعد اذنك يا اخى بارك الله فيك
> science direct
> Image analysis measurement of soil
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكمhttp://www.4shared.com/document/GWErQBp0/Effect_of_rate_on_soil_shear_s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/AKOghUCB/Effect_of_soil_failure_on_soil.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/QFmSfh2Q/Image_analysis_measurement_of_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Tv5lscoE/Inelastic_buckling_of_soil-ste.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/OrEVH72X/Soil.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 ديسمبر 2010)

hmozach قال:


> can I please get the following paper:
> 
> Paper Title: *Seismic rehabilitation of beam–column joint using GFRP sheets*
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 24, Issue 11_, _November 2002_, _Pages 1397-1407_
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/SzWLIJeY/Seismic_rehabilitation_of_beam.html


----------



## hmozach (1 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you so much for the paper. Jazak ALLAH kol kheir!


----------



## نور سعد الدين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل لك منا كثير الشكر
ممكن لو سمحت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=63ccf06a92256155a6f486ed5259b09f
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=9ce8e4ae28585ee525971a073d7b0766
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=dd9a1c989c3076c8ad35511d0b28dce1
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...87f740550daec8f2fb2a4619d0adc4a7&searchtype=a


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الاهتمام بالهندسة وكل من يخصها


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكمhttp://www.4shared.com/document/gwerqbp0/effect_of_rate_on_soil_shear_s.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/akoghucb/effect_of_soil_failure_on_soil.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/qfmsfh2q/image_analysis_measurement_of_.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/tv5lscoe/inelastic_buckling_of_soil-ste.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/orevh72x/soil.html




بعد اذنك الملف رقم 3 فى مشكله ممكن ترفعه تانى علشان بيفتح بس فاضى
وجزاك الله خير على المساعدة


----------



## elhalalsab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

من فضلك أخي العزيز 

أريد جميع المواضيع الخاصة بهذا العنوان لعدم وجود اشتراك لي بالموقع 

والعنوان هو / Water Scarcity 

علما بأن الموضوع في قسم الهندسة المدنية - الهيدروليك

ولك جزيل الشكر والثواب


----------



## eng.ds (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي 

Improved Strength Model for Interior Flat Plate–Column Connections Subject to Unbalanced Moment "

على الرابط التالي 
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...2000005000694000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes&ref
ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## وليد الثرواني (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_بارك الله بك أخي العزيز..._...............


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

نور سعد الدين قال:


> اخى الفاضل لك منا كثير الشكر
> ممكن لو سمحت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=63ccf06a92256155a6f486ed5259b09f
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=9ce8e4ae28585ee525971a073d7b0766
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/dir/7uHooZ4Y/sharing.html

The first and second is not found


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي
> 
> Improved Strength Model for Interior Flat Plate–Column Connections Subject to Unbalanced Moment "
> 
> ...




http://www.2shared.com/document/DPNfgXqr/Improved_Strength_Model.html

ادعو لي ان يسهلها الله علي


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد اذنك بارك الله فيك
www.sciencedirect.com
Image analysis measurement of soil particle movement during a soil–structure interface test
انا كنت طلبته قبل كده وحضرتك رفعته بس حاولت افتحه لما نزل لقيته فاضى .
استاذنك لو ترفعة تانى .


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> بعد اذنك بارك الله فيك
> www.sciencedirect.com
> Image analysis measurement of soil particle movement during a soil–structure interface test
> انا كنت طلبته قبل كده وحضرتك رفعته بس حاولت افتحه لما نزل لقيته فاضى .
> استاذنك لو ترفعة تانى .




تفضل اخي..

http://www.2shared.com/document/aIzl7mIo/hani.html

ادعو لي بالتوفيق


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> الموقع
> http://www.worldscinet.com/ijssd/04/0404/S02194554040404.html
> الابحاث
> Gayathiri,V., Shanmugam, N.E.,. and Choo, Y.S., "Concrete-filled Tubular columnsart 1-Cross-section Analysis",International journal of structural Stability and Dynamics, Vol. 4, No. 4, 2004, 459-478.
> ...




البحثين معا.. ادعو لي بالتوفيق

http://www.2shared.com/document/TJEsl-JI/15206306libi2.html
http://www.2shared.com/document/yHXS7MQU/15206307libi.html


----------



## eng.ds (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
لك مني كل الشكر على مساعداتك العظيمة

بس ياريت لو تعيد رفع البحث اللي طلبته سابقاً

Improved Strength Model for Interior Flat Plate–Column Connections Subject to Unbalanced Moment "

على الرابط التالي 
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/serv...s&gifs=yes&ref
لان جربت الرابط وما فتح ........... واعتذر عن ازعاجك.... والله يباركلنا فيك وبالمنتدى


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> اخي الكريم
> لك مني كل الشكر على مساعداتك العظيمة
> 
> بس ياريت لو تعيد رفع البحث اللي طلبته سابقاً
> ...




http://www.2shared.com/document/aP8_RvVA/improved.html


----------



## eng.ds (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز
لو تتفضل علي وترفع الرابط على موقع 4shared عشان الموقع ما يفتح معي
واكون شاكر لافضالك الكبيرة علي


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> اخي العزيز
> لو تتفضل علي وترفع الرابط على موقع 4shared عشان الموقع ما يفتح معي
> واكون شاكر لافضالك الكبيرة علي



http://www.4shared.com/document/s3lohbBl/improved.html


----------



## eng.ds (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مليون شكر............ على المساعدات الكبيرة والسريعة اللي تقدمها 

واعتذر عن ازعاجك اكثر من مرة

والله يجزيك عن كل مساعدة كل الخير والنجاح والصحة في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> مليون شكر............ على المساعدات الكبيرة والسريعة اللي تقدمها
> 
> واعتذر عن ازعاجك اكثر من مرة
> 
> والله يجزيك عن كل مساعدة كل الخير والنجاح والصحة في الدنيا والاخرة




تسلم اخي الفاضل.. واذا احتجت الي اي بحث لا تتردد في طلبه و الثمن دعوة لله منك ان يوفقني الله و يجمعني في عائلتي قريبا


----------



## الليبي2008 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اخى الفاضل احصل على البحث التالى
الموقع:http://proquest.umi.com/pqdweb?inde...D&TS=1261042440&clientId=93083&did=1456291141


البحث:

Analytical and experimental studies on mechanical behavior of confined concrete filled tubular columns
by Choi, Kang-Kyu, Ph.D., University of Southern California, 2007, 179 pages; AAT 3291753
شاكرين حسن تعاونكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> ممكن اخى الفاضل احصل على البحث التالى
> الموقع:http://proquest.umi.com/pqdweb?inde...D&TS=1261042440&clientId=93083&did=1456291141
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.2shared.com/document/hFY2jgnI/libi.html


These are the two papers that u asked about it before

*
http://www.2shared.com/document/aP8_RvVA/improved.html*


----------



## م.ايهاب البستنجي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا والله انة شئ رائع اسأل الله ان يجعلة في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## elhalalsab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن أخي الفاضل احصل على البحث التالي عنWater Scarcity على الموقع

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...9525c85965cb45e21e0614193a5&ie=/sdarticle.pdf

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...67b4d9272024f000ff8615b3c40&ie=/sdarticle.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 ديسمبر 2010)

elhalalsab قال:


> ممكن أخي الفاضل احصل على البحث التالي عنwater scarcity على الموقع
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...9525c85965cb45e21e0614193a5&ie=/sdarticle.pdf
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...67b4d9272024f000ff8615b3c40&ie=/sdarticle.pdf




للا سف اخي لم استطع ان احصل عليها لانها غيرمتاحة لي


----------



## elhalalsab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب ممكن

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...4b1727f5ae538961189da9d6786bc3d9&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 ديسمبر 2010)

elhalalsab قال:


> طيب ممكن
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...4b1727f5ae538961189da9d6786bc3d9&searchtype=a



Water management strategies in the Arabian Gulf countries 

هاي البحث نفس اللي فوق سالتني عنه في الاول.. اذا استطعت الحصول عليه من اصدقائي سارسلها لك..


----------



## elhalalsab (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا في انتظار مساعدة اصدقاءك اخ هاني

مع الشكر مقدما ً .


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elhalalsab قال:


> ممكن أخي الفاضل احصل على البحث التالي عنWater Scarcity على الموقع
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...9525c85965cb45e21e0614193a5&ie=/sdarticle.pdf
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...67b4d9272024f000ff8615b3c40&ie=/sdarticle.pdf


 السلام عليكم
هذان البحثان اللذان طلبتهما

http://www.4shared.com/document/3sHGIjms/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/N9KjCAMG/Water_management_strategies_in.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

elhalalsab قال:


> أنا في انتظار مساعدة اصدقاءك اخ هاني
> 
> مع الشكر مقدما ً .



الشكر للاخ رفاق الصحراء علي ارفاق البحثين, و ان شاء الله اقدر اخدمك اخ elhalaslab في ابحاث اخري


----------



## elhalalsab (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمة مشكوووووور اخ رفاق الصحراء
قليلة فيك لكن اقول فرج الله كربك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elhalalsab (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخ هاني ولانستغني عنك


----------



## eng.ds (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اخي الكريم لو تساعدني في الحصول على هذي الابحاث
Vertical and Lateral Load Tests of Nine-Panel Flat-Plate Frame
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=849.
..............................................
An Experimental Study of Slab-Column Connections
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=4133
...............................................
Lateral-Load Tests of R/C Slab-Column Connections
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?8301910
............................
Punching of Concrete Slabs due to Column Moment Transfer
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...0002000180000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes&ref=no

 مع خالص تقديري لكل مساعداتك
والله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> ممكن اخي الكريم لو تساعدني في الحصول على هذي الابحاث
> Vertical and Lateral Load Tests of Nine-Panel Flat-Plate Frame
> http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=849.
> ..............................................
> ...




All the papers are uploaded on same link

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Hg0sRZ-6/sharing.html


----------



## eng.ds (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
وارجو من الله ان يوفقك لكل ما فيه خير ويجزيك عن مساعداتك القيمة كل الخير والنجاح
مع خالص تقديري


----------



## eng.ds (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

ممكن تساعدني في الحصول على الابحاث التالية، ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقاً

"Behavior of Interior and Exterior Flat Plate Connections Subjected to Inelastic Load Reversals
http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Text/141378
....................................................................................
Moment and Shear Transfer Between Slab and Edge Column
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=10833
..................................................................................
Strength analysis of corner column slab connections
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?20409

............................................................................
Slab-edge column connection transferring high intensity reversing moments normal to the edge of the slab
http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Text/S26709
...............................................................................
Punching shear tests of half-scale reinforced concrete flat-plate models with spandrel beams
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=2953

مع خالص احترامي وتقديري لكل جهودكم العظيمة


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> 
> ممكن تساعدني في الحصول على الابحاث التالية، ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقاً
> 
> ...




*"Behavior of Interior and Exterior Flat Plate Connections Subjected to Inelastic Load Reversals

this is book not a paper

2 papers are so old 1970.. it's not easy to get such old staff

but i got you two papers
http://www.4shared.com/document/l-Vr9A1O/80-18.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/AGSJg6jB/89-S25.html

*


----------



## eng.ds (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور والله يجزيك عن مساعدتي كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة

وانشا الله يوفقك وتنال اللي في بالك


----------



## ابودال (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اذا بالامكان احتاج الى هذا البحث
*Beams on quasi-Winkler foundations *
*Milija N. Pavlovića and Solomon Tsikkos*
*واللينك هو*
*http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a020cd2e91f93a5aab1b17cd54a2b520&searchtype=a*


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ابودال قال:


> اخي جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اذا بالامكان احتاج الى هذا البحث
> *Beams on quasi-Winkler foundations *
> *Milija N. Pavlovića and Solomon Tsikkos*
> *واللينك هو*
> *http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a020cd2e91f93a5aab1b17cd54a2b520&searchtype=a*




http://www.2shared.com/document/ZTH4QzDA/beams.html


----------



## Mr.Design (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخوتي انا بحاجـة الى ها المجلد من الساينس دايركت 

*International Journal of Project Management*
 Volume 17, Issue 6, December 1999, Pages 351-359 

Key determinants for construction schedule performance


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

Mr.Design قال:


> مرحبا اخوتي انا بحاجـة الى ها المجلد من الساينس دايركت
> 
> *International Journal of Project Management*
> Volume 17, Issue 6, December 1999, Pages 351-359
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/Ku4Ee3wQ/hadi.html


----------



## adelahmedb73 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم هل من الممكن ان تساعدني في الحصول على هذا البحث
-Plane frame analysis of laterally loaded asymmetric buildings—an uncoupled solution
و
Static Analysis of Plane Frames 

وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 ديسمبر 2010)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم هل من الممكن ان تساعدني في الحصول على هذا البحث
> -Plane frame analysis of laterally loaded asymmetric buildings—an uncoupled solution
> و
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/G2djUZ_0/123.html


----------



## eng.ds (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم:
ارجو لو تساعدني في الحصول على البحث التالي ولك جزيل الشكر

*RC Flat Slab–Column Subassemblages Under Lateral Loading*


http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?81

مع خالص تقديري


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم:
> ارجو لو تساعدني في الحصول على البحث التالي ولك جزيل الشكر
> 
> *RC Flat Slab–Column Subassemblages Under Lateral Loading*
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/PGrEKJtY/aaaa.html


----------



## eng.ds (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظك
ويجعل كل اعمالك الخيرة في ميزان حسناتك
ويجزيك عن كل مساعدة الف خير


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.ds قال:


> الله يحفظك
> ويجعل كل اعمالك الخيرة في ميزان حسناتك
> ويجزيك عن كل مساعدة الف خير



بارك الله فيه علي الدعاء الجميل و اتمني لك بالمثل


----------



## م.حسن فخر الدين (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي في بحث عن تصميم العبارات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

م.حسن فخر الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي في بحث عن تصميم العبارات ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم..

اخي الكريم ابحث انت عن الابحاث التي تريدها و انا ان شائ الله ساحضرها لك... قوم بدورك حتي استطيع ان اقوم بدوري


----------



## engzarzour (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أقدر لك هذا العمل النبيل من شخصك الكريم

أرجو منك المساعدة للمرة الثانية 

أريد منك رفع هذه المقالات إن أمكن

*Design optimization of continuous partially prestressed concrete beams* 

*Multi-objective reliability-based optimization of prestressed concrete beams*

*Single objective reliability-based optimization of prestressed concrete beams*

*Optimization and sensitivity of prestressed concrete beams* 

*Optimization of partially prestressed concrete girders under multiple strength and serviceability criteria* 

أشكرك من كل قلبي على مساعدتي في المرة السابقة

جزاك الله الجنة و أدخلك لها من أوسع أبوابها
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 ديسمبر 2010)

engzarzour قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أقدر لك هذا العمل النبيل من شخصك الكريم
> 
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/A0Tbi6zB/jmchjcjm_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zsIFpBbT/kgg_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/of7lCDCq/kjgk_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PvVrG6DH/lllllll_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MHrqdNnQ/sdasdswf_2.html


----------



## aqsh (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه paper 
*Designing Buildings to Resist Explosive Threats*

المؤلف 
Robert Smilowitz

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hammyhamido (27 ديسمبر 2010)

salam 3alaykom
arjouk ana abhath 3an 
Janss J., Jaspart J.P. and Maquoi R. (1987), "Experimental study of the non linear
behaviour beam-to-column bolted joints" Connections in steel structures, Edited by R.
Bjorhovde and A. Colson, Elsvier Applied Sciences, pp. 26-32

Jaspart J. P. (2000), "General report : session on connections", Journal of Constructional
Steel Research", Vol. 55, pp. 69-89.


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

aqsh قال:


> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه paper
> *designing buildings to resist explosive threats*
> 
> المؤلف
> ...


 السلام عليكم
عذرا فانا لست مشتركا بهذا الموقع
لك ودي واعتذاري


----------



## nana200342000 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير ارجو للاهمية القصوي اخر الابحاث في مجال fbr , و ايضا في الفيروسمينت و شاكرين سيادتك علي مجهودك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

hammyhamido قال:


> salam 3alaykom
> arjouk ana abhath 3an
> Janss J., Jaspart J.P. and Maquoi R. (1987), "Experimental study of the non linear
> behaviour beam-to-column bolted joints" Connections in steel structures, Edited by R.
> ...


 السلام عليكم
هذا البحث الاول فقط اما الثاني فغير مشنرى مت قبل الجامعه
http://www.4shared.com/document/a248Yt01/Experimental_study_of_the_non-.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

nana200342000 قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير ارجو للاهمية القصوي اخر الابحاث في مجال fbr , و ايضا في الفيروسمينت و شاكرين سيادتك علي مجهودك


 وجزاك الله كل خير
لكني اعتذر عن تلبية الطلب وذلك لاني لا استطيع تلبية الطلبات التي تكون بهذه الطريقه
ابحث بنفسك وارسل لي العناويين وانا جاهز للخدمه
تقبل خالص ودي واعتذاري


----------



## م محمد عاشور (28 ديسمبر 2010)

التحية وبعد،

عزيزي "م. رفاق الصحراء"، خالص الإمتنان لك على جهدك 

مرفق لك روابط لمجموعة من الأوراق العلمية في نفس الموضوع: Yield Line Analysis
سأكون شاكراً لك لو كان ثمة امكانية للحصول عليها .!​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> التحية وبعد،​
> 
> عزيزي "م. رفاق الصحراء"، خالص الإمتنان لك على جهدك ​
> مرفق لك روابط لمجموعة من الأوراق العلمية في نفس الموضوع: Yield line analysis
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل محمد.. السلام عليكم
بصراحه لم استطع معرفة عنوايين البحوث ولم يستطع (كوكل) ايجادها لطول وغموض العنوان
ارجو كتابة العنوان الكامل للبحث او كتابة الرابط بشكل صحيح وقصير
انتظر ردك


----------



## م محمد عاشور (29 ديسمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محمد.. السلام عليكم
> بصراحه لم استطع معرفة عنوايين البحوث ولم يستطع (كوكل) ايجادها لطول وغموض العنوان
> ارجو كتابة العنوان الكامل للبحث او كتابة الرابط بشكل صحيح وقصير
> انتظر ردك



حياك الله، سامحني بداية على الغلبة 

الرابط الأول

الرابط الثاني

الرابط الثالث

الرابط الرابع

الرابط الخامس

الرابط السادس

الرابط السابع

الرابط الثامن

الرابط التاسع

كثرة الروابط لأني أقوم ببحث حول الموضوع، وأبحاث علمية منشورة ستكون حتماً في صالح بحثي وتزيد من قوته .!

شاكراً لك جهودك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> حياك الله، سامحني بداية على الغلبة
> 
> الرابط الأول
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الرابط الثاث لا يعمل والرابطين السابع والثامن متشابهين والبقيه ادناه
http://www.4shared.com/document/a3XkG6wH/On_the_identification_of_yield.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/-7uwrZPT/computerised_method_for_rigid-.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ij0LfRTQ/Computer-assisted_generation_o.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/XZbmFohH/A_general_computer_program_for.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/yrAHNGmd/Collapse_load_analysis_of_yiel.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/JWgvVFj1/Compatibility_requirements_for.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/2xjfyCv_/Yield-line_elements_for_elasti.html


----------



## م محمد عاشور (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط الثالث 


شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا ألف شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م محمد عاشور (29 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي "م. رفاق الصحراء"///
مع الإشارة إلى أن المستندين في الرابط الأول والثاني (الذين تفضلت برفعهما) لا يعملان بشكل صحيح (هناك صفحات مفقودة) كما هو مبين في الصورة  يبدو أن هناك مشكلة في رفعهما.!​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> عزيزي "م. رفاق الصحراء"///​
> مع الإشارة إلى أن المستندين في الرابط الأول والثاني (الذين تفضلت برفعهما) لا يعملان بشكل صحيح (هناك صفحات مفقودة) كما هو مبين في الصورة  يبدو أن هناك مشكلة في رفعهما.!​


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ooey-j6y/On_the_identification_of_yield.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/iRMELYRI/computerised_method_for_rigid-.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZltOTnUu/Analysis_of_practical_slab_con.html


----------



## اياد اليوسف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الاى الابحاث التالية
Behavior of Dowels Under Cyclic Deformations
للباحث E. N. Vintzeleou and T. P. Tassios
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNA...publication=ALL&authors=T.+P.+Tassios&ID=2749


----------



## اياد اليوسف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اما بالنسبة الى البحث الثاني فهو 
Behavior of beams with dowel action 
Engineering Structures
Volume 29, Issue 6, June 2007, Pages 899-903 
Bilal El-Ariss
وانا في الحقيقة شاكر على مساهماتك ومساعدتك للاخرين وجزاك الله الف خير
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a2bb532e43127ee050db09415f2d8ef2&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الاى الابحاث التالية
> behavior of dowels under cyclic deformations
> للباحث e. N. Vintzeleou and t. P. Tassios
> http://www.concrete.org/pubs/journa...publication=all&authors=t.+p.+tassios&id=2749


 السلام عليكم
اسف لست مشتركا بهذا الموقع


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> اما بالنسبة الى البحث الثاني فهو
> Behavior of beams with dowel action
> Engineering Structures
> Volume 29, Issue 6, June 2007, Pages 899-903
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
http://www.4shared.com/document/j0Jr06xM/Behavior_of_beams_with_dowel_a.html


----------



## اياد اليوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على سرعة استجابتك لطلبي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسنانك


----------



## م محمد عاشور (30 ديسمبر 2010)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/ooey-j6y/on_the_identification_of_yield.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/irmelyri/computerised_method_for_rigid-.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/zltotnuu/analysis_of_practical_slab_con.html



شكرا جزيلاً لك، أنت شخص رائع  .!


----------



## Abu Ahmed naja (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم:
أرجو أن تتكرم بمساعدتي في إيجاد هذا الموضوع، ولك أطيب دعوة من أرض الرباط (غزة الصابرة)


----------



## Abu Ahmed naja (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخي الكريم:
أرجو أن تتكرم بمساعدتي في إيجاد هذا الموضوع، ولك أطيب دعوة من أرض الرباط (غزة الصابرة)*​


----------



## engzarzour (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسعد الله أوقاتك، شكراً جزيلاً لك على تلبية نداء المساعدة*، والحمد لله على وجود أناس مثلك، لك مني أحر التحيات
أخوك زرزور


----------



## elhalalsab (1 يناير 2011)

لو تكرمت ممكن الجورنالس هذي :

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...397d78e6fe2fbb7c77699f0dedac37f3&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...253d34b89b2209ef8247b08859dab895&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b31df63a715b99d878a7f74591235015&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...696cad7ccf3b1233835ecd6d4fed1f64&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...e757e18ac06a66fbc5949c200be82b81&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...6630f0a6ac1054bf33a25d58b401524e&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b7a13fca65c0ee0f575eba8cf39018ce&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a184c7d9c544eea09b0ffd55acc55587&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...64441413a3cc0ef484a2101738bf25cd&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7ff97f8d8a24e3e0e06e347bedea5d05&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...8c6435b111cea734d027b45f8de95ee5&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...f14ab72e8163c4fa86cad0d1ec902067&searchtype=a


اتمنى أن تساعدني في جلب هذه الجورنالس كما وعدتني سابقا .....


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2011)

elhalalsab قال:


> لو تكرمت ممكن الجورنالس هذي :
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...397d78e6fe2fbb7c77699f0dedac37f3&searchtype=a
> 
> ...



تفضل اخي الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/document/_XgV8ODi/aSadwdd.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/8pentif-/asdas.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/EhYeXhJ1/dfFwev.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/e5iDEj5q/dfgaerERaer.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/NiJuca35/fhjdgf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/K42s-K2i/hjgjdghsgf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/c04jDvKq/kbjkvjf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/sQQT6r9x/sasassxsxas.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/09FLpplT/sdefEWWEF.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ldZ6aKq5/sdfagaergaerg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/wZM88ari/ss_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lX7xm2xC/tstrgbsgt.html


----------



## elhalalsab (1 يناير 2011)

1000

1000

1000

شكر اخ هاني على الملفات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ......


----------



## ADR (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي

A pullout test for determining interface properties between rebar and concrete

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...61750c160d435e4865f7a4e3e12003bc&searchtype=a


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 يناير 2011)

ADR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي
> 
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/lQtNI-6H/asdasdsdfsf.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 يناير 2011)

elhalalsab قال:


> 1000
> 
> 1000
> 
> ...




تسلم.. الشكر لله عز وجل


----------



## ADR (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ADR (2 يناير 2011)

من بعد اذنك أخي ،، هل يمكن البحث التالي


GPR evaluation of the damage found in the reinforced concrete base of a block of flats: A case study 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...79d6bb6eedbe55b9584427859095d816&searchtype=a




شكرا لك​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 يناير 2011)

adr قال:


> من بعد اذنك أخي ،، هل يمكن البحث التالي​
> 
> 
> gpr evaluation of the damage found in the reinforced concrete base of a block of flats: A case study​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لي اعتذر لانها غير مشتراة عسى ان يوفرها الاخوه الباقون


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 يناير 2011)

ADR قال:


> من بعد اذنك أخي ،، هل يمكن البحث التالي
> 
> 
> GPR evaluation of the damage found in the reinforced concrete base of a block of flats: A case study
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/atuprQKD/asdasdfasfsdfs.html


----------



## ADR (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fadwaissa (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم أريد الأبحاث التاليه:
Magazine of concrete research. November 2010, vol.40, issue 11, pages 1571-1630

mAGAZINE OF CONCRETE RESEARCH, 2008, February, vol60, no 1 , pages 11-21

structures and buildings, september 2010, vol 163 , issue 3 

concrete international (CI) 2010, mARCH, VOL32, NO3, PAGES 62-64

ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 يناير 2011)

fadwaissa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم أريد الأبحاث التاليه:
> Magazine of concrete research. November 2010, vol.40, issue 11, pages 1571-1630
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
من فضلك اكتب العناويين اسم الموقع هنا كي نستطيع ايجاد البحوث


----------



## rahem-10 (4 يناير 2011)

*je cherche les articles suivants:*

*Uniformity of in situ properties of self-compacting concrete in full-scale structural elements

Tribological behaviour of self compacting concrete

Use of different limestone and chalk powders in self-compacting concrete

Rapid testing method for segregation resistance of self-compacting concrete

Optimum mix parameters of high-strength self-compacting concrete with ultrapulverized fly ash


An experimental research on the fluidity and mechanical properties of high-strength lightweight self-compacting concrete


Sulphate resistance of self-compacting concrete

Investigating mix proportions of high strength self compacting concrete by using Taguchi method


Physical–mechanical properties, and mesostructure of plain and fibre reinforced self-compacting concrete


Properties of self-compacting concrete prepared with coarse and fine recycled concrete aggregates


Self-compacting concrete with different levels of pulverized fuel ash


Estimates of self-compacting concrete ‘potential’ durability


Hydric, thermal and mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete containing different fillers


Empirical modeling of fresh and hardened properties of self-compacting concretes by genetic programming


Contribution of granular interactions to self compacting concrete stability: Development of a new device


Properties of self-compacting concrete mixtures containing metakaolin and blast furnace slag


Effect of mineral filler type on autogenous shrinkage of self-compacting concrete


Properties of self-compacting concrete prepared with coarse recycled concrete aggregate


Splitting tensile strength and modulus of elasticity of self-compacting concrete

The behavior of self-compacting concrete containing micro-encapsulated Phase Change Materials



Properties of self-compacting concrete prepared with recycled glass aggregate


The effect of polypropylene fibers on the properties of fresh and hardened lightweight self-compacting concrete



Bond behaviour of reinforcement in self-compacting concretes


Hardened properties of self-compacting concrete — A statistical approach 


Experimental investigations on the influence of paste composition and ******* on the properties of Self-Compacting Concrete


Investigations about the influence of fine additives on the viscosity of cement paste for self-compacting concrete

Production of low cost self compacting concrete using bagasse ash


Properties of self-compacting concretes made with binary, ternary, and quaternary cementitious blends of fly ash, blast furnace slag, and silica fume


An experimental study on the workability of self-compacting lightweight concrete


Combined effect of two sustainable technologies: Self-compacting concrete (SCC) and controlled permeability formwork (CPF)


Hybrid fiber reinforced self-compacting concrete with a high-volume coarse fly ash 


Effect of waste marble dust ******* as filler on properties of self-compacting concrete


Flowing ability of the mortars formulated from self-compacting concretes incorporating rice husk ash


Assessing of the fresh concrete properties of self-compacting concrete containing sawdust ash


Mechanical, durability and microstructural characteristics of ultra-high-strength self-compacting concrete incorporating steel fibers


Utilization of Rice Husk Ash as viscosity modifying agent in Self Compacting Concrete


The effect of chemical admixtures and mineral additives on the properties of self-compacting mortars


Self-Compacting Concrete: Theoretical and experimental study


Effect of limestone filler BET(H2O)-area on the fresh and hardened properties of self-compacting concrete


Tyre rubber waste recycling in self-compacting concrete


A comparative study on the performance of sands rich and poor in fines in self-compacting concrete

Merci d'avance
*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 يناير 2011)

rahem-10 قال:


> *Uniformity of in situ properties of self-compacting concrete in full-scale structural elements*
> 
> *Tribological behaviour of self compacting concrete*
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل.. ارجو ان تهتم بوقتنا نحن وتجعل ما تريده على دفعات كي نستطيع خدمتك
ولا تجبرنا على تجاهلها
عموما ساجعلها على دفعات وهذه الدفعه الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/document/60IYgKR6/An_experimental_research_on_th.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/xcPbPvFt/Investigating_mix_proportions_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/KoP_S1ou/Optimum_mix_parameters_of_high.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Do_4mlnS/Physicalmechanical_properties_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/phV_k3UR/Properties_of_self-compacting_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/-sp4n_CS/Rapid_testing_method_for_segre.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/O6zU2HQw/Sulphate_resistance_of_self-co.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/6S7ntAYD/Tribological_behaviour_of_self.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/I4ne2-VM/Uniformity_of_in_situ_properti.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/HWa_KVoY/Use_of_different_limestone_and.html


----------



## rahem-10 (5 يناير 2011)

je suis désolé mon frère et merci beaucoup pour t'aide


----------



## محمد أحمد حسن سيد (5 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز
بارك الله فيك برجاء تزويدي بهذه الأبحاث 
2010  Local Scour and Development of Sand Wave around T-Type and L-Type Groynes

2010  A Numerical Study on Design of Coastal Groins


2005  Effects of Groyne Layout on the Flow in Groyne Fields, Laboratory Experiments

2004  Case Study, Turbulent Flow and Sediment Distributions in a Groyne Field

2004  Composite T-Head Groins for Erosion Control

 Study of Groins on the Middle Rio Grande

1991  Artificial Beach Nourishment on Norderney, A Case Study

1991  Artificial Headland and Submerged Groyne for a Beach Improvement Project

1991  Comparison of Shoreline Change Obtained with Physical and Numerical Models

1991  Field Measurements and Analysis of Wave Induced Nearshore Currents

1991  Investigations on 3-D Flow Structures in Combined Systems of Groynes and Harbour Basins

1991  Mathematical Model of Groyned Shingle Beaches


1989  Beach Erosion Protection Methods, Case Study of Dar City Tanzania


----------



## مسلم البصري (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز وفقك الله لصالح الاعمال وجزاك عنا بافضل الجزاء واحسن الجزاء
اخي اطلب منك هذا البجث ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
Finite Element Model for Masonry

by Adrian W. Page, (Lect., Dept. of Civ. Engrg., Univ. of Newcastle, New South Wales, Australia)

Journal of the Structural Division, Vol. 104, No. 8, August 1978, pp. 1267-1285


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 يناير 2011)

محمد أحمد حسن سيد قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> بارك الله فيك برجاء تزويدي بهذه الأبحاث
> 2010  Local Scour and Development of Sand Wave around T-Type and L-Type Groynes
> 
> ...



هذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه
http://www.4shared.com/document/DaXSGkjH/GetPDFServlet.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Bnh6dC85/gsfg_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/K6Qk-KGi/jkfkjfjkfj.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/EBdxgVJQ/sadasdfjkjk.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/-J5bMyUc/tyutyuyt.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/B-Ap9Wri/werwe.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 يناير 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز وفقك الله لصالح الاعمال وجزاك عنا بافضل الجزاء واحسن الجزاء
> اخي اطلب منك هذا البجث ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
> finite element model for masonry
> ...


اعذرني البحث قديم و لم افلح في الحصول عليه


----------



## ADR (6 يناير 2011)

أرجو المعذرة ، ولكن هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في البحث التالي
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.372/abstract

لم أجده إلى في هذا الموقع وأعتذر إن كان طلبي خارج عن الموضوع


----------



## زينوسوفت (6 يناير 2011)

Concrete Admixtures Handbook (2) 
Properties, Science, and Technology 
Copyright © 1996 William Andrew Inc. All rights reserved 

_Edited by: V.S. Ramachandran_ 
ISBN: 978-0-8155-1373-5 

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عاشور (7 يناير 2011)

التحية 

هل بالامكان الحصول على الورقتين التاليتين 

Beam and slab floor systems— composite design by yield line theory
M. Holmes B.Sc., Ph.D., C.Eng.* and R.I. Majed, B.Sc.†


Chapter 19 - Yield Line Analysis of Slabs 
T.H.G. Megson



شكرا لك


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يناير 2011)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> التحية
> 
> هل بالامكان الحصول على الورقتين التاليتين
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/J163IpQX/das.html


----------



## محمد أحمد حسن سيد (7 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك محتاج جدا هذه الابحاث للدكتوراه*

بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث


Effects of T-shape groin parameters on beach accretion ​


İsmail Hakkı Özölçera, , , Murat İhsan Kömürcüb, Ali Remzi Birbenc, Ömer Yüksekd and Servet Karasue


aCivil Engineering Department, Zonguldak Karaelmas University, 67100 Zonguldak, Turkey


bTurkish Maritime Organization, Inc., Trabzon, Turkey​


Ocean Engineering


Volume 33, Issues 3-4, March 2006, Pages 382-403​



Composite T-Head Groins for Erosion Control​


by Brett D. Moore, P.E., M.ASCE, (Coastal Engineer, Vice-President, Humiston and Moore Engineers, 5679 Strand Court, Naples, FL, 34110) and Kenneth K. Humiston, P.E., M.ASCE, (Coastal Engineer, President, Humiston and Moore Engineers, 5679 Strand Court, Naples, FL, 34110) ​


pp. 1109-1121, (doi10.1061/40733(147)91) Coastal Structures 2003​




Comparison of Shoreline Change Obtained with Physical and Numerical Models​


by Hans Hanson and Nicholas C. Kraus ​


pp. 1785-1799 


Coastal Sediments (1991)​


Beach Response to Groins, Westhampton, New York​


by Lynn M. Bocamazo, P.E., M.ASCE and William G. Grosskopf, P.E., M.ASCE ​


pp. 2073-2089


Coastal Sediments (1999)​



Modern Functional Design of Groin Systems​


by Nicholas C. Kraus, Hans Hanson, and Sten H. Blomgren ​


pp. 1327-1342


Coastal Engineering (1994)​


Physical Experiments on the Effects of Groins on Shore Morphology​


by Peyman Badiei, J. William Kamphuis, and David G. Hamilton ​


pp. 1782-1796


Coastal Engineering (1994)​


3D model verification for a groyne and harbor experiment​


by P. Mewis and K. -P. Holz ​


pp. 905-909


Hydraulic Engineering (1994)​


Observation of the Post-Construction Performance of a System of Groins along an Eroding Beach​


by C. I. Moutzouris ​


pp. 303-319


Coastal Engineering Practice (1992)​


Shoreline Change at Oarai Beach: Past, Present and Future​


by Nicholas C. Kraus, Hans Hanson, and Soichi Harikai ​


pp. 2107-2123


Coastal Engineering (1984)​


Permeable Groynes: Experiments and Practice in the Netherlands​


by W. T. Bakker, C. H. Hulsbergen, P. Roelse, C. de Smit, and J. N. Svasek ​


pp. 2026-2041


Coastal Engineering (1984)​


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2011)

محمد أحمد حسن سيد قال:


> بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 
> 
> effects of t-shape groin parameters on beach accretion ​
> ...



اخي الفاضل:

بعض هذه الابحاث ارسلتها لك في طلبك الاول..فلماذا تكرر نفس الابحاث في طلبك الاخر..هل وقتي لهذه الدرجة غير ثمين لتطلب نفس الابحاث في الطلب الاخر!!!!!

كما انت باحث انا ايضا... ولذلك اذا ارد الاخرين ان يساعدوك فارجو ان تكون دقيق في طلبك و ان لا تطلب ابحاث قد رفعتها لك سابقا,...

تقبل تقديري و احترامي


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2011)

ADR قال:


> أرجو المعذرة ، ولكن هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في البحث التالي
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.372/abstract
> 
> لم أجده إلى في هذا الموقع وأعتذر إن كان طلبي خارج عن الموضوع


http://www.4shared.com/document/u8eN85dy/372_ftp.html


----------



## ADR (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ هاني


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يناير 2011)

adr قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ هاني



تسلم و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## darin76 (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
العضو المميز / رفاق الصحراء 
أرجو إفادتي في البحث التالي ذو العلاقة بموضوع رسالتي و لك جزيل الشكر 
2D and 3D modeling of steel - concrete composite beam by ansys


----------



## محمد السهلاني (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة الجميلة . . و ارجو الحصول على الورقة التالية

Experimental Investigation of Composite Ultra-High-Performance Fiber-Reinforced Concrete and Conventional Concrete Members

Authors : Katrin Habel, Emmanuel Denarié, and Eugen Brühwiler


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> شكرا على هذه المبادرة الجميلة . . و ارجو الحصول على الورقة التالية
> 
> Experimental Investigation of Composite Ultra-High-Performance Fiber-Reinforced Concrete and Conventional Concrete Members
> 
> Authors : Katrin Habel, Emmanuel Denarié, and Eugen Brühwiler



http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa5310/is_200701/ai_n21281180/?tag=*******;col1


----------



## محمد السهلاني (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي و دمت موفقا


----------



## م_هند (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا ببحث عم اي اوراق بحثيه عن الشير ف الكمرات
وارجو اي تواصل مع مهندسين بيحضروا في هذه النقطه بالذات للاستفادة


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يناير 2011)

م_هند قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ببحث عم اي اوراق بحثيه عن الشير ف الكمرات
> وارجو اي تواصل مع مهندسين بيحضروا في هذه النقطه بالذات للاستفادة


 
السلام عليكم
ارجوان تبحث بنفسك عن البحوث في المواقع المعروفه والمنشوره لي في مشاركه سابقه وارسل لنا العناويين وانا ساقوم برفعها ان شاء الله تعالى
تعليم صيد السمك خير من اعطاء سمكه


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يناير 2011)

darin76 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> العضو المميز / رفاق الصحراء
> أرجو إفادتي في البحث التالي ذو العلاقة بموضوع رسالتي و لك جزيل الشكر
> 2d and 3d modeling of steel - concrete composite beam by ansys


 السلام عليكم
اسف لانني لم اجد البحث بعينه ولكن عندي كتب تشرح تطبيقات الانسز لو اردت


----------



## ADR (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو مساعدتي بالبحث التالي


Experimental study of waterproof membranes on concrete deck: Interface adhesion under influences of critical factors 


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...df06fd57aaad677d8d4136bba48a6c28&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2011)

ADR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو مساعدتي بالبحث التالي
> 
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/xoxyJm6b/sdarticle_16.html


----------



## علي مواد انشائية (16 يناير 2011)

ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان تضع لي ورقة بحثية تتكملم عن الفحوص اللاتلافية في الخرسانة Non-dustractive test او اية ورقة بحثية بهذا العنوان 
cooreletion between NDT and dustractive test for concrete ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2011)

علي مواد انشائية قال:


> ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان تضع لي ورقة بحثية تتكملم عن الفحوص اللاتلافية في الخرسانة non-dustractive test او اية ورقة بحثية بهذا العنوان
> cooreletion between ndt and dustractive test for concrete ولك الشكر والتقدير



الرجاء الاطلاع علي طريقة طلب الابحاث من قبل الاخوة الاعضاء و حاول ان تفعل مثلهم... ابحث انت و ابعث بالتحديد ما تريد

تقبل احترامي


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (16 يناير 2011)

ارجوا تحميل لي هذه الملفات و لكم كامل الشكر

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=3eb9ead81d62e64eb7bd4f286ea01442


الثاني

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=e659085ec0d09d4b0736f782aef786b1

الثالث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=3eb9ead81d62e64eb7bd4f286ea01442


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2011)

رشيد رشيد الجزائري قال:


> ارجوا تحميل لي هذه الملفات و لكم كامل الشكر
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=3eb9ead81d62e64eb7bd4f286ea01442
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل.. اكتب اسماء الابحاث مع الربط مرة اخري


----------



## ADR (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## darin76 (17 يناير 2011)

العضو المميز / رفاق الصحراء - ياريت تبحث مرة ثانية عن الموضوع لأني كتير محتاجه و ياريت روابط تحميل الكتب الخاصة ببرنامج Ansys و لكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان .


----------



## hammyhamido (17 يناير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا البحث الاول فقط اما الثاني فغير مشنرى مت قبل الجامعه
> http://www.4shared.com/document/a248Yt01/Experimental_study_of_the_non-.html


shokra sadi9i


----------



## rahem-10 (19 يناير 2011)

*Merci beaucoup mon frère sur ton aide*

je cherche les articles suivants (voici leurs liens): 



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...248c78e1d555d9d3173ca269e3cfb3ee&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7567d991d8a348b9fbd6c08fb9b14f6a&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b21fec3ed9b0de6d3ea65e330958007c&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...26dde365b755af8f1033af052706fb13&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...996fe1aa863890a35a0f474dd621c3f7&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...89c01a3e7526c12705bd20f070b0d71c&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...1faf0a055ae49218b51dbea7f5ab07f4&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...52c0701a60724765c6b758541f447894&searchtype=a


à bientot


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 يناير 2011)

rahem-10 قال:


> je cherche les articles suivants (voici leurs liens):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
هذه البحوث وارجو عدم التكرار كي لا تربك عملنا وتضيع وقتنا
http://www.4shared.com/document/X60nC0ea/Utilization_of_waste_marble_du.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/gDgF1izg/Use_of_waste_marble_aggregates.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zJ89w2GE/Characterization_of_marble_pow.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lSTfPYsJ/Geological_and_technical_chara.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/movGHCzb/Effects_of_the_usage_of_diatom.html


----------



## rashwan7 (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك واذادك


----------



## حسن فلاح (20 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا لمجهودكم الكبير وارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي
Lateral restraint force of RC slabs under membrane action(june2010)​Wang Gang Wang Qing-xiang Li Zhong-jun


----------



## حسن فلاح (20 يناير 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بأي بحث عن الموضوعين التاليين
reactive powder concrete
punching shear strength of reinforced concrte slabs
وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها في تحضير اطروحة الدكتوراه


----------



## darin76 (20 يناير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف لانني لم اجد البحث بعينه ولكن عندي كتب تشرح تطبيقات الانسز لو اردت


السلام عليكم 
شكراً على جهدك و تعبك معنا - رح أعطيك اسم البحث و المجلة و العدد و ياريت تحصل عليه لأنو كتير محتاجه , و إذا فيك ما تطول علي بتعمل معروف 
Finite element models for nonlinear analysis of steel–concrete composite beams with partial interaction in combined bending and shear ] 
_Finite Elements in Analysis and Design_, Vol. 47, No. 2. (February 2011), pp. 98-118.
by Alessandro Zona, Gianluca Ranzi


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2011)

حسن فلاح قال:


> ارجو تزويدي بأي بحث عن الموضوعين التاليين
> reactive powder concrete
> punching shear strength of reinforced concrte slabs
> وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها في تحضير اطروحة الدكتوراه


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لطلبك الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/document/BYvSuEaK/Punching_Shear_Strength_of_Rei.html


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك عل المبادره الطيبه 
(Development,Evaluation and enterprtationof sediment rating curves for a japanese small mountainous reforested watershed)
Geoderma, Volume 144, Issues 1-2, 15 March 2008, Pages 198-211
S.H.R. Sadeghi, T. Mizuyama, S. Miyata, T. Gomi, K. Kosugi, T. Fukushima, S. Mizugaki, Y. Onda


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (21 يناير 2011)

Comparison of sediment transport formulae for the coastal environment Original 
Coastal Engineering, Volume 48, Issue 2, April 2003, Pages 111-132
Benoît Camenen, Philippe Larroudé


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

حسن فلاح قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء شكرا لمجهودكم الكبير وارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي
> Lateral restraint force of RC slabs under membrane action(june2010)​Wang Gang Wang Qing-xiang Li Zhong-jun


http://www.4shared.com/document/t5gWqA7C/05535500.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> Comparison of sediment transport formulae for the coastal environment Original
> Coastal Engineering, Volume 48, Issue 2, April 2003, Pages 111-132
> Benoît Camenen, Philippe Larroudé


http://www.4shared.com/document/COdMp1Om/sdarticle_3_11.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك عل المبادره الطيبه
> (Development,Evaluation and enterprtationof sediment rating curves for a japanese small mountainous reforested watershed)
> Geoderma, Volume 144, Issues 1-2, 15 March 2008, Pages 198-211
> S.H.R. Sadeghi, T. Mizuyama, S. Miyata, T. Gomi, K. Kosugi, T. Fukushima, S. Mizugaki, Y. Onda



http://www.4shared.com/document/5xL9pTUm/sdarticle_3_12.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

darin76 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً على جهدك و تعبك معنا - رح أعطيك اسم البحث و المجلة و العدد و ياريت تحصل عليه لأنو كتير محتاجه , و إذا فيك ما تطول علي بتعمل معروف
> Finite element models for nonlinear analysis of steel–concrete composite beams with partial interaction in combined bending and shear ]
> _Finite Elements in Analysis and Design_, Vol. 47, No. 2. (February 2011), pp. 98-118.
> by Alessandro Zona, Gianluca Ranzi



http://www.4shared.com/document/VwFHKR3X/sdarticle_3_13.html


----------



## darin76 (21 يناير 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/vwfhkr3x/sdarticle_3_13.html


أخ هاني سليمان 
أنا ما بعرف كيف بدي أشكرك على مجهودك - الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و أنا ما رح أنسى مساعدتك أبداً
شكراً إلك و لرفاق الصحراء .


----------



## eng_top (21 يناير 2011)

*Modification of the geotechnical properties, as influenced by freeze–thaw, of granular soils with waste additives*



*Modification of hydraulic conductivity in granular soils using waste materials* 




*The positive effects of silica fume on the permeability, swelling pressure and compressive strength of natural clay liners* 




*Effects of silica fume on the geotechnical properties of fine-grained soils exposed to freeze and thaw*





*Influence of silica fume on the desiccation cracks of compacted clayey soils* 



لو سمحت انا محتاج الابحاث دى 

شكرا


----------



## nadom (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت احتاج الموضوع التالي
Thermal expansion of self-consolidating normal and lightweight aggregate concrete at elevated temperature
مع شكري و تقديري للجهود المبذولة


----------



## حسن فلاح (22 يناير 2011)

الرجاء تزويدي بأي بحث عن الموضوع التالي وجزاك الله الف خير
reactive powder concrete


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 يناير 2011)

eng_top قال:


> *Modification of the geotechnical properties, as influenced by freeze–thaw, of granular soils with waste additives*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/cwEa3CUg/sdarticle_3_15.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zK1CRMLJ/sdarticle_4_10.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/w41wWg0K/sdarticle_5_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/FIZSjMjB/sdarticle_6_6.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/DRI17XRx/sdarticle_7_6.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 يناير 2011)

nadom قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت احتاج الموضوع التالي
> Thermal expansion of self-consolidating normal and lightweight aggregate concrete at elevated temperature
> مع شكري و تقديري للجهود المبذولة




http://www.4shared.com/document/snZB6vvx/sdarticle_3_17.html


----------



## زينوسوفت (22 يناير 2011)

Problems in Engineering Soils



*Product details*


*Paperback:* 287 pages
*Publisher:* Spon Press; 3rd Revised edition edition (6 Nov 1980)
*Language* English
*ISBN-10:* 0419118403
*ISBN-13:* 978-0419118404
ان امكن و شكرا


----------



## eng_top (22 يناير 2011)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## nadom (22 يناير 2011)

و الله اخ هاني لقد خجلتني بكرمك هذا جزاك الله الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و شكرا لرفاق الصحراء


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 يناير 2011)

nadom قال:


> و الله اخ هاني لقد خجلتني بكرمك هذا جزاك الله الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و شكرا لرفاق الصحراء



العفو اخي الكريم... الشكر لله عز وجل


----------



## rorors (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي ب 
shear reinforcement for concrete slab
و ان امكن اي شيء اخر عن هذا الموضوع تحياتي و دعائي بالموفقية للكاتب و المنتدى


----------



## فراس خيري (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول عل البحوث التالبة من (ScienceDirect)
*Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan* 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...arch=&sisr_search=&sisrterm=&next=Next+page+>
Dealing with delay claims: a survey 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c089b33ffbb35db60d126835b22fd0f7&searchtype=a
Causes of construction delay: traditional contracts 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...f03ce8fe1289ce7b8aefca3ab30645a6&searchtype=a
Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...81170880e94f9f23f86cc947919df09a&searchtype=a
مع الشكر مقدما
د.فراس خيري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يناير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول عل البحوث التالبة من (ScienceDirect)
> *Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan*
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...arch=&sisr_search=&sisrterm=&next=Next+page+>
> ...


 http://www.4shared.com/document/k4zk5opN/Causes_of_construction_delay_t.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/t_k6klBR/Dealing_with_delay_claims_a_su.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/gg6K821N/Delays_in_construction_project.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يناير 2011)

rorors قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي ب
> shear reinforcement for concrete slab
> و ان امكن اي شيء اخر عن هذا الموضوع تحياتي و دعائي بالموفقية للكاتب و المنتدى


 السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل.. ارجو الدخول الى المواقع المعروفه بالبحوث sciencedirect و ieeexplore
وغيرها وجد ما هو مناسب لك وارسل عنوانه هنا وسنقوم بتحميله ورفعه لك ان شاء الله تعالى

اما ان تجد من يبحث لك فليس ثمة احد يهتم بالعلم لديه هذا الوقت
تقبل تقديري


----------



## فراس خيري (25 يناير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/k4zk5opN/Causes_of_construction_delay_t.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/t_k6klBR/Dealing_with_delay_claims_a_su.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/gg6K821N/Delays_in_construction_project.html


thank u for prompt action


----------



## eng_top (25 يناير 2011)

Effects of partial substitution of lime with ground granulated blast furnace slag (GGBS) on the strength properties of lime-stabilised sulphate-bearing clay soils


----------



## deepmen (26 يناير 2011)

POUVEZ VOUS ME DONNER LES ARTICLES 
1- Recent development of fluid–structure interaction capabilities in the ADINA

 system
2-Seismic modeling of multi-span simply-supported bridges

 using 

ADINA
3-Distribution of vehicular loads on bridge

 girders by the FEA using 

ADINA:

 modeling, simulation, and comparison
4- Finite element analysis

 of highway 

bridges

 subjected to moving loads
5-Seismic analysis of bridges

 with pile foundations
6-Seismic modeling of multi-span simply-supported bridges using ADINA


JAZAKOUM ALAHO KHAIR


----------



## deepmen (26 يناير 2011)

AUTRE ARTICLE
Finite element analysis of highway bridges subjected to moving loads


BARAK ALAHO FIKOUM


----------



## حسن فلاح (27 يناير 2011)

أخواني الاعزاء الرجاء تزويدي بأي بحث عن الموضوع التالي وجزاكم الله الف خير
reactive powder concrete


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 يناير 2011)

deepmen قال:


> POUVEZ VOUS ME DONNER LES ARTICLES
> 1- Recent development of fluid–structure interaction capabilities in the ADINA
> 
> system
> ...


 

السادس والثاني مكرر


http://www.4shared.com/document/xA_CUsFK/Distribution_of_vehicular_load.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/fpIGBpGV/eismic_modeling_of_multi-span_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/wcoty28E/Finite_element_analysis_of_hig.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lYUoKU7H/Recent_development_of_fluidstr.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PTKfdCP5/Seismic_analysis_of_bridges_wi.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 يناير 2011)

eng_top قال:


> Effects of partial substitution of lime with ground granulated blast furnace slag (GGBS) on the strength properties of lime-stabilised sulphate-bearing clay soils


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/BkL6fSg6/Effects_of_partial_substitutio.html


----------



## Jamal (30 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## حسن فلاح (30 يناير 2011)

الرجاء تزويدي بأي بحث عن الموضوع التالي مع الشكر الجزيل
reactive powder concrete


----------



## فراس خيري (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن الابحاث التالية على الساينس دايركت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7455e903105fd73e6bc84d1bfdc5ca55&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a86ada017dd17cfc62ea25855b9e5b83&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ffd5c8257261c08ab9c7bd949110965f&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...034f1adb3af5cd2dd5bf1098a5a1c436&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...68e331e873fe8b8e317b67a59efe1255&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن الابحاث التالية على الساينس دايركت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7455e903105fd73e6bc84d1bfdc5ca55&searchtype=a
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a86ada017dd17cfc62ea25855b9e5b83&searchtype=a
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/nFntad6O/A_proposal_for_a_Secondary_Per.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/FOiPZHVv/Pore_pressure_response_of_eart.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/AsYdnmg8/Evaluation_of_the_seismic_resp.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/A5k1xIIE/Observation_and_analysis_of_po.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MGdMHWob/Effect_of_rising_water_table_i.html


----------



## reem220 (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي رفاق الصحراء على هذا العرض السخي أرجو أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو منك هذه المقالات المنشورة في موقع sciencedirect مع الشكر الجزيل 
1. Stress analysis for panel of infilled frames

Building Science, Volume 8, Issue 2, June 1973, Pages 105-112
T.C. Liauw

2.Finite element modelling and investigation of the behaviour of elastic infilled frames under monotonic loading
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 24, Issue 4, April 2010, Pages 596-609
E. Yuksel, H. Ozkaynak, O. Buyukozturk, C. Yalcin, A.A. Dindar, M. Surmeli, D. Tastan

3.Strengthening of RC nonductile frames with RC infills: An experimental study 
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 30, Issue 7, August 2008, Pages 612-621
Sinan Altin, Özgür Anil, Mehmet Emin Kara

4. Performance evaluation of masonry-infilled RC frames under cyclic loading based on damage mechanics 
Engineering Structures, Volume 27, Issue 8, July 2005, Pages 1278-1288
Ricardo Perera


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 فبراير 2011)

reem220 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي رفاق الصحراء على هذا العرض السخي أرجو أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو منك هذه المقالات المنشورة في موقع sciencedirect مع الشكر الجزيل
> 1. Stress analysis for panel of infilled frames
> 
> Building Science, Volume 8, Issue 2, June 1973, Pages 105-112
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/LZoOReVd/Finite_element_modelling_and_i.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/xKdq3fPw/Performance_evaluation_of_maso.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/42c0RfIt/Strengthening_of_RC_nonductile.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tN25NIJI/Stress_analysis_for_panel_of_i.html


----------



## deepmen (1 فبراير 2011)

je cherche ces articles barak alaho fikoum
1- Distribution of vehicular loads on bridge girders by the FEA using ADINA:

 modeling, simulation, and comparison-


----------



## reem220 (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي في الله الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك


----------



## فراس خيري (2 فبراير 2011)

thank u for this efforts and prompt actions


----------



## المهندس ريالي (2 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
ممكن الابحاث التالية على الساينس دايركت

الاول

الثاني

الثالث

الرابع

*


----------



## قطوسو (2 فبراير 2011)

كمكم


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 فبراير 2011)

المهندس ريالي قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *ممكن الابحاث التالية على الساينس دايركت*
> 
> *الاول*
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/6pUY46_M/Behavior_of_high_strength_conc.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/jB4LBTSp/Cohesive_fracture_model_for_fu.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/vWn1WIWK/Predicting_the_pullout_respons.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/NG6D8T6x/Synergistic_effect_of_combined.html


----------



## المهندس ريالي (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gemy2006 (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن البحث عن
landslides and rockfalls


----------



## فراس خيري (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن البحث التالي على الساينزدايركت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...47c0de4311328b0fbee48d741e9a0f90&searchtype=a


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينوزر يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## dyar_87 (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد هذا البحث اذا تقدر تساعدني و لك الشكر مقدما
Three dimensional analysis of reinforced concrete frames with cracked beam and column elements
Cengiz Dundar, and Ilker Fatih Karaa
Department of Civil Engineering, Cukurova University, 01330, Adana, Turkey
Received 20 July 2006; revised 20 November 2006; accepted 21 November 2006. Available online 28 December 2006.


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن البحث التالي على الساينزدايركت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...47c0de4311328b0fbee48d741e9a0f90&searchtype=a


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/50EeSLXt/Thermal_and_stress_analysis_of.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 فبراير 2011)

dyar_87 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد هذا البحث اذا تقدر تساعدني و لك الشكر مقدما
> Three dimensional analysis of reinforced concrete frames with cracked beam and column elements
> Cengiz Dundar, and Ilker Fatih Karaa
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/0lr6jgpB/Three_dimensional_analysis_of_.html


----------



## فراس خيري (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسأل الله ان يوفقك لما فيه الخير لك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## nora warda (8 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا اطلب منك هذا الجورنال

*A numerical model for dynamic soil liquefaction analysis* Original Research Article
_Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering_, _Volume 22, Issues 9-12_, _October-December 2002_, _Pages 1007-1015_
D. S. Liyanapathirana, H. G. Poulos


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (9 فبراير 2011)

nora warda قال:


> مرحبا اطلب منك هذا الجورنال
> 
> *A numerical model for dynamic soil liquefaction analysis* Original Research Article
> _Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering_, _Volume 22, Issues 9-12_, _October-December 2002_, _Pages 1007-1015_
> D. S. Liyanapathirana, H. G. Poulos


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/YLl7umS9/A_numerical_model_for_dynamic_.html


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (11 فبراير 2011)

Bridge Afflux Predictions Using the Lattice Boltzmann Method Original Research Article
Procedia Environmental Sciences, Volume 2, 2010, Pages 1881-1893
H. Liu, M. Li, J.G. Zhou, R. Burrows
وانا شاكر لك جدا اذا ساعدتني لاني محتاج لهذا البحث


----------



## فراس خيري (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
محتاج المصادر التاية من الساينس دايركت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=cdfd2d52dd03690242511221a6ce1c57

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=5f72bf8e0cf9ab8c4f3065098b00de52

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0efb6c2115888498a6180adb6918dddc

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...7756ff5879487b76659b57d6af6d42cf&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ef2eb26318e2381da58032ccdfd32556&searchtype=a


----------



## فراس خيري (12 فبراير 2011)

الوجبة الثانية من الساينس دايركت على نفس الموضوع
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...450c1963e7cba45d2d281015b0d8e7c8&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...98bb11f1fc7948b1fc35f7e175962cdf&searchtype=a

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...fa375214cb7fe02f24a6024250dc3704&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...67dee4495343855f3142129f1a4f9ce5&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a122d3b0fd5497d9e5155e1bd2e09510&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=42c84ad53b6b885d4e672cda0c3ec9d2


----------



## فراس خيري (12 فبراير 2011)

الوجبة الثالثة والاخيرة من الساينس دايركت 
اسف لانني اثقلت عليك ولكن الخدمة عندنا بالعراق مفقودة
د.فراس خيري/مدرس
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...&_rdoc=149&_fmt=high&_orig=mlkt&_origin=mlkt&
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...206ba1cd0abd6375b5a7bd8a440d17c7&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...61daa43f40497cd7c71f1b0bb4c97da8&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...80466b7ea4069d46cd3e068b4e3675e0&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...4208a389b61246cac850e6343bd15dbc&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...0c7c1f1ae53dc58d8c8e8b76d01390f2&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...0c7c1f1ae53dc58d8c8e8b76d01390f2&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22a6fbc18d676a7469a06494c176142b&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 فبراير 2011)

m m a قال:


> يارب ارحمني


 
اسف لصراحتي...
اما ان تكون ان داخل صفحه خاطئه واما انا ومنذ اشهر طوال في مكان خظأ
ما الربط بين المشاركه والموقع
احصائياتك غريبه جدا..المشاركات بالمئات والفعاليات واحده فقط وكل المشاركات هي اذكار وتسبيحات لا ربط بينها وبين الفعاليه التي ترد عليها.. ما هو الربط العقلاني وبكل مقايسس الحياة بين مشاركه علميه لشخص فاضل وردك عليها (( اللهم احفظ اولادي)) كان بامكانك ان تدعي هذا الدعاء في وقت محبب الدعاء فيه واظنك تعرف هذا الاوقات.. واذا كنت تتصور مخطئا اننا حين نقرا ردك فيعتبر دعاء لك فانت مخطا لاننا لم ننوي ذلك !!! واسال العلماء الافاضل بذلك
اخي الفاضل... بصرني الله تعالى واياك بكل عيب ولكن الدين ليس هكذا واذكر نفسي واياك ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (( اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى)) يعني اليد المنتجه خير من اليد المستهلكه
تقبل كلامي بما تمكله من قلب وخلق طيب
وارجو اعادة الحسابات 

لك مني كل الود


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الوجبة الثالثة والاخيرة من الساينس دايركت
> اسف لانني اثقلت عليك ولكن الخدمة عندنا بالعراق مفقودة
> د.فراس خيري/مدرس
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=articleurl&_udi=b6v9v-45tvfb6-b&_user=10&_coverdate=11%2f30%2f1994&_alid=1639034124&_rdoc=149&_fmt=high&_orig=mlkt&_origin=mlkt&
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
يا فراس يا بن الرافدين .. اما سقاك الرافدان ماء الطيب والخير فاكرمنا من هذا الخير والطيب شيئا من الرفق وارحمنا بكميات البحوث واجعلها بين وقت واخر كي نستطيع اعطاء الجميع
اعانني واياك الله تعالى على العلم وفتح علينا الخير كله 
سارفع لك الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى ((وتدلل))


----------



## hassan falah (13 فبراير 2011)

أخواني الأعزاء أرجو اسعافي بأي بحث عن الreactive powder concrete


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 فبراير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> Bridge Afflux Predictions Using the Lattice Boltzmann Method Original Research Article
> Procedia Environmental Sciences, Volume 2, 2010, Pages 1881-1893
> H. Liu, M. Li, J.G. Zhou, R. Burrows
> وانا شاكر لك جدا اذا ساعدتني لاني محتاج لهذا البحث


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/A5rYAogF/Bridge_Afflux_Predictions_Usin.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج المصادر التاية من الساينس دايركت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=cdfd2d52dd03690242511221a6ce1c57
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/wZx2Xp30/An_analysis_method_in_project_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/iwNpQJnZ/Assessing_Extension_of_Time_de.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/dIRdTG6d/Comparison_of_windows-based_de.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/aBHrlcEB/Factors_influencing_the_select.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IurNkEdB/Selecting_a_delay_analysis_met.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الوجبة الثانية من الساينس دايركت على نفس الموضوع
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...450c1963e7cba45d2d281015b0d8e7c8&searchtype=a
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...98bb11f1fc7948b1fc35f7e175962cdf&searchtype=a
> 
> ...


 اخي الفاضل.. جميع الروابط لهذه المجموعه لا تعمل ارجو اعادتها من جديد
عدى هذا البحث

http://www.4shared.com/document/n0dhUbku/Factors_influencing_the_select.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الوجبة الثالثة والاخيرة من الساينس دايركت
> اسف لانني اثقلت عليك ولكن الخدمة عندنا بالعراق مفقودة
> د.فراس خيري/مدرس
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...&_rdoc=149&_fmt=high&_orig=mlkt&_origin=mlkt&
> ...


 

جميع الروابط لا تعمل ارجو اعادتها بشكل دقيق


----------



## ابوجبل63 (15 فبراير 2011)

ارجو التكرم بإمدادى بالورقة التالية مع وافر تحياتى
Mohamed Saafi, "Effect of fire on FRP reinforced concrete members", Vol. 58, Composite Structures, pp 11-20, 2002.


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله اخي


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 فبراير 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو التكرم بإمدادى بالورقة التالية مع وافر تحياتى
> Mohamed Saafi, "Effect of fire on FRP reinforced concrete members", Vol. 58, Composite Structures, pp 11-20, 2002.


 
لا زلت انتظر ردك في الصفحه الاخرى

http://www.4shared.com/document/X1monN7R/Effect_of_fire_on_FRP_reinforc.html


----------



## leen nasri (15 فبراير 2011)

Please provide me with:
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?90225 Contractors’ Construction-Claims Avoidance

http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?90855 Construction Claims and Disputes: Causes and Cost/Time Overruns
Thanks in advance


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (15 فبراير 2011)

Reduction of local scour around bridge pier groups using collars Original Research Article
International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 25, Issue 4, December 2010, Pages 411-422

Support vector regression based modeling of pier scour using field data Original Research Article
Engineering Applications of Artificial Intelligence, In Press, Corrected Proof, Available online 26 November 2010
Mahesh Pal, N.K. Singh, N.K. Tiwari


lear-water scour around semi-elliptical abutments with armored beds Original Research Article
International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 25, Issue 3, September 2010, Pages 233-245

Effect of suspended sediment concentration on local scour around cylinder for clay–sand mixed sediment beds Original Research Article
Engineering Geology, Volume 117, Issues 3-4, 2 February 2011, Pages 236-245
Koustuv Debnath, Susanta Chaudhuri

Laboratory experiments on local scour around cylinder for clay and clay–sand mixed beds Original Research Article
Engineering Geology, Volume 111, Issues 1-4, 26 February 2010, Pages 51-61
Koustuv Debnath, Susanta Chaudhuri

وسادعو لك بالصحة


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (15 فبراير 2011)

Two-dimensional finite volume method for dam-break flow simulation Original Research Article
International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 24, Issue 1, March 2009, Pages 99-107
M. ALIPARAST

Numerical modelling of non-equilibrium graded sediment transport in a curved open channel Original Research Article
Computers & Geosciences, Volume 36, Issue 6, June 2010, Pages 792-800
Minh Duc Bui, Peter Rutschman

Application of grain size trend analysis for the determination of sediment transport pathways in intertidal areas Original Research Article
Marine Geology, Volume 135, Issues 1-4, November 1996, Pages 35-49
R. Pedreros, H. L. Howa, D. Michel

Changes in sediment transport in the Kuye River in the Loess Plateau in China Original Research Article
International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 24, Issue 2, June 2009, Pages 201-213
Jueyi SUI, Yun HE, Cheng LIU

Sediment transport constraints on river response to regulation Original Research Article
Geomorphology, Volume 126, Issues 1-2, 1 March 2011, Pages 245-251
W.B. Dade, C.E. Renshaw, F.J. Magilligan

RIVER3: Simulation of river discharge and sediment transport Original Research Article
Computers & Geosciences, Volume 21, Issue 1, February 1995, Pages 89-151
J. P. M. Syvitski, J. M. Alcott


Sediment rating parameters and their implications: Yangtze River, China Original Research Article
Geomorphology, Volume 85, Issues 3-4, 30 March 2007, Pages 166-175
Guifang Yang, Zhongyuan Chen, Fengling Yu, Zhanghua Wang, Yiwen Zhao, Zhangqiao Wang


Effective discharge for sediment transport in a mountain river: Computational approaches and geomorphic effectiveness Original Research Article
Journal of Hydrology, Volume 326, Issues 1-4, 15 July 2006, Pages 257-276
M.A. Lenzi, L. Mao, F. Comiti


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (15 فبراير 2011)

انا اسف لان ثقلت عليك بس كلش محتاجهن والله يوفقك


----------



## المهند المجروح (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز وشكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع ... وفقك الله للمزيد وأثابك اجرا وخيرا لما تبذله
اذا تكرمت علي وحصلت لي على هذه الابحاث لحاجتي الماسة لها ... وشكرا 

Experimental investigation of ultimate capacity of wired mesh-reinforced cementitious slabs Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 251-259
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Strength of bolted moment connections in ferrocement construction Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 32, Issue 7, August 2010, Pages 532-543
M.A. Mansur, K.L. Tan, A.E. Naaman
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Effect of ferrocement confinement on behavior of concrete Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 3, March 2009, Pages 1218-1222
B. Kondraivendhan, Bulu Pradhan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Flexural behaviour of reinforced concrete slabs with ferrocement tension zone cover Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 14, Issue 5, July 2000, Pages 245-252
M. A. Al-Kubaisy, Mohd Zamin Jumaat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ferrocement bolted shear joints: Failure modes and strength prediction Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 20, Issue 1, 1998, Pages 13-29
H. Hammoud, A. E. Naaman
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mechanical behaviour of ferrocement composites: an experimental investigation Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 21, Issue 4, August 1999, Pages 301-312
Mohammed Arif, Pankaj, Surendra K. Kaushik


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 فبراير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> انا اسف لان ثقلت عليك بس كلش محتاجهن والله يوفقك


 سارفعها غدا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## ابوجبل63 (15 فبراير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> لا زلت انتظر ردك في الصفحه الاخرى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/document/x1monn7r/effect_of_fire_on_frp_reinforc.html


 
أشكر لك اهتمامك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 فبراير 2011)

leen nasri قال:


> Please provide me with:
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?90225 Contractors’ Construction-Claims Avoidance
> 
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?90855 Construction Claims and Disputes: Causes and Cost/Time Overruns
> Thanks in advance


http://www.4shared.com/document/a2YOUXbu/GetPDFServlet_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/KjTAtmE9/GetPDFServleta.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 فبراير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> Reduction of local scour around bridge pier groups using collars Original Research Article
> International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 25, Issue 4, December 2010, Pages 411-422
> 
> Support vector regression based modeling of pier scour using field data Original Research Article
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/OF2plIBB/adas.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/J2UYrm08/asda.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/eggHf2_z/dffsdfsdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/0u0kPr6s/dfvdsgfagdfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ail6whgU/dgvjgig.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/wBcNkvbl/GetPDFServlet_3.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 فبراير 2011)

المهند المجروح قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز وشكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع ... وفقك الله للمزيد وأثابك اجرا وخيرا لما تبذله
> اذا تكرمت علي وحصلت لي على هذه الابحاث لحاجتي الماسة لها ... وشكرا
> 
> Experimental investigation of ultimate capacity of wired mesh-reinforced cementitious slabs Original Research Article
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/_33AtoED/2323.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/W8eLLXWr/dfgzdfgdfgfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/QDTXT7ZZ/fdgdhfjjkfyu.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1AWbC8N_/fgzdfgg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/njgN4rHw/hjkhjkhjklj.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/xB7imVPR/kjfghjdj.html


----------



## المهند المجروح (16 فبراير 2011)

كلماتي تعجز عن شكرك فالشكر قليل بحقك ولكن شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة
جعل الله مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## firas114 (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه المقالة

Briaud,J.L.,and Jeanjean ,P.(1994) "load settlement curve method
for spread footing on sand " proc.,settlement 94 vertical and horizontal deformation of foundation and embankments , 
vol 2 ,ASCE reston ,Va .,1774-1804 مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابودال (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اذا من الممكن مساعدتي للحصول على المقالة او اي مقالة اخرى عن تصميم transmission line
*Optimization methods for transmission line design* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 15, Issue 4_, _July 1993_, _Pages 239-246_
Alain H. Peyrot, Eric M. Peyrot, Ahmed Senouci


----------



## leen nasri (17 فبراير 2011)

Million thanks for your help, God bless you


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 فبراير 2011)

firas114 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه المقالة
> 
> Briaud,J.L.,and Jeanjean ,P.(1994) "load settlement curve method
> ...


 http://ifile.it/es53j1w


----------



## ابوجبل63 (17 فبراير 2011)

ارجو التكرم بإمدادى بالورقة التالية ولكم جزيل الشكر
P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucoura and A. Noumowé.a, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene and steel fibers in improving the behavior of high strength concrete subjected to high temperature”, Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, issue 4, pp 1926-1934, April 2010.
Doi:10.1016/j.conbuidmat.2010.11.064


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 فبراير 2011)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اذا من الممكن مساعدتي للحصول على المقالة او اي مقالة اخرى عن تصميم transmission line
> *Optimization methods for transmission line design* Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 15, Issue 4_, _July 1993_, _Pages 239-246_
> Alain H. Peyrot, Eric M. Peyrot, Ahmed Senouci




http://www.4shared.com/document/ts4zno8B/sfssfdsssss.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 فبراير 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو التكرم بإمدادى بالورقة التالية ولكم جزيل الشكر
> P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucoura and A. Noumowé.a, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene and steel fibers in improving the behavior of high strength concrete subjected to high temperature”, Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, issue 4, pp 1926-1934, April 2010.
> Doi:10.1016/j.conbuidmat.2010.11.064



http://www.4shared.com/document/pwmKhZEQ/jabl.html


----------



## عامرمحمد (17 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على الابحاث

1- Gattesco N., “*Analysis Modeling of* *Nonlinear Behavior of Composite Beams **With Deformable Connection*, Journal of Constructional Steel Research Vol.22, No. 11, April 1963, pp.269-283.
 
2- Hoadley PG. *Behavior of prestressed composite steel beams*. J Struct Div, ASCE 1963;89(3):21–34
 

3- Szilard R. *Design of prestressed composite steel structures*. Journal of the Structural Division ASCE 1959;85(9):97
 

4-Chapman, J. C., “*Experiments on composite beams*”, The Structural Engineer, Vol.42, No. 11, November 1964, pp.369-383. وجزيتم الف خير اخوكم من العراق
د.عامر


----------



## ابودال (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيزعلى الرد ولكن عندي مشكلة مع 4shared لا استطيع التنزيل فهل بالامكان على رابط اخر 
http://www.4shared.com/document/ts4z...ssfdsssss.html


----------



## ابوجبل63 (17 فبراير 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/pwmkhzeq/jabl.html


 اللهم بارك لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 فبراير 2011)

ابودال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيزعلى الرد ولكن عندي مشكلة مع 4shared لا استطيع التنزيل فهل بالامكان على رابط اخر
> http://www.4shared.com/document/ts4z...ssfdsssss.html



الملف مرفق اسفل..


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 فبراير 2011)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على الابحاث
> 
> 1- Gattesco N., “*Analysis Modeling of**Nonlinear Behavior of Composite Beams **With Deformable Connection*, Journal ofConstructional Steel Research Vol.22, No. 11, April 1963, pp.269-283.
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز

تاكد من تاريخ البحث.. البحث الاول 1963 و لكن الموجود علي النت لنفس الكاتب و لكن سنة 1999 ارجو من شخصك الكريم التاكد من تاريخ البحث..

بالنسبة للابحاث القديمة لا احد يستطيع ان يحضرها لك ..اقصد ما قبل 1980 

http://www.4shared.com/document/kthq6Tjx/sd_online.html


----------



## عامرمحمد (18 فبراير 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> تاكد من تاريخ البحث.. البحث الاول 1963 و لكن الموجود علي النت لنفس الكاتب و لكن سنة 1999 ارجو من شخصك الكريم التاكد من تاريخ البحث..
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله في امثالك و جعلة في ميزان اعمالك
ممكن ان ترشدني الى طريقة للحصول على الابحاث المشار اليها علما انها قديمة
د.عامر


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 فبراير 2011)

عامرمحمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و بارك الله في امثالك و جعلة في ميزان اعمالك
> ممكن ان ترشدني الى طريقة للحصول على الابحاث المشار اليها علما انها قديمة
> د.عامر


 
السلام عليكم
يمكنك شراءها اونلاين من مصادرها اي تشتريها وانت في بلدك ويرسل لك رقم يمكنك من فتحها وخزنها لديك وعادة الاسعار من 30 دولار فصاعدا


----------



## فراس خيري (18 فبراير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا فراس يا بن الرافدين .. اما سقاك الرافدان ماء الطيب والخير فاكرمنا من هذا الخير والطيب شيئا من الرفق وارحمنا بكميات البحوث واجعلها بين وقت واخر كي نستطيع اعطاء الجميع
> اعانني واياك الله تعالى على العلم وفتح علينا الخير كله
> سارفع لك الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى ((وتدلل))


الاخ الكريم رفاق الصحراء المحترم
السلام عليكم
اذا كانت طلباتي قد ازعجتك فانا اسف جدا واعتذر ولن اقوم بطلب بحوث اخرى منك علما انني اطلبها لغرض تقييم البحوث ومعرفة نسبة الاستلال منها او النقل بدون امانة علمية علما ان المكتبة الا فتراضية العراقية لاتحتوي على هذه البحوث
الدكتور فراس خيري جابر/وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
دكتوراه هندسة ادارة مشاريع
ماجستير هندسة انشاءات
خدمة 24 سنة


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 فبراير 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الاخ الكريم رفاق الصحراء المحترم
> السلام عليكم
> اذا كانت طلباتي قد ازعجتك فانا اسف جدا واعتذر ولن اقوم بطلب بحوث اخرى منك علما انني اطلبها لغرض تقييم البحوث ومعرفة نسبة الاستلال منها او النقل بدون امانة علمية علما ان المكتبة الا فتراضية العراقية لاتحتوي على هذه البحوث
> الدكتور فراس خيري جابر/وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
> ...



الاخ الكريم..

اهلا و سهلا بك هنا و ان شاء الله لن يقصر الاخ رفاق الصحراء في تلبيه طلباتك, و لكن تخيل معي يا دكتور لو كل عضو طلب 10 ابحاث, و لو فرضنا ان هنالك 5 اعضاء يطلبون ابحاث يعني 50 بحث في اليوم. هل يستطيع ايا منا احضار 50 بحث في اليوم الواحد؟؟؟ مع العلم ان الاخ رفاق الصحراء له عمله و ظيفتة و انا ايضا ادرس في مرحلة الدكتوراة و اقول لك اني اقدم احضار الابحاث للاعضاء احيانا علي التحدث مع العائلتي التي لم اراها منذ عام ونصف ليقيني ان ما نقوم به هو لمرضاه الله اولا و تيسير الامور علي الباحثين قدر استطاعتنا...

ارجو ان تكون قد وضحت الصورة..

تقبل احترامي


----------



## firas114 (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد اخي الكريم لكن ما اعطيتني هو خلاصة البحث فقط ,اذا امكن ان تعطيني البحث الكامل مع كل الشكر على هذا الجهد
العنوان من جديد


Briaud,J.L.,and Jeanjean ,P.(1994) "load settlement curve method
for spread footing on sand " proc.,settlement 94 vertical and horizontal deformation of foundation and embankments , 
vol 2 ,ASCE reston ,Va .,1774-1804 مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (20 فبراير 2011)

firas114 قال:


> شكرا على هذا الجهد اخي الكريم لكن ما اعطيتني هو خلاصة البحث فقط ,اذا امكن ان تعطيني البحث الكامل مع كل الشكر على هذا الجهد
> العنوان من جديد
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/Fs81qmG8/load_settlement_curve_method.html


----------



## aqsh (20 فبراير 2011)

الاخ رفقاء الصحراء 
تحية طيبة لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ونشكر جهودك التى بذلتها معنا ونسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله....
أرجو منك أن تتفقد الملف المرفق في الرد ، ونتمنى أن يكون طلبي عندك ، لخمس أبحاث عن تقوية الخرسانة.
وأشكرك مرة اخرى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 فبراير 2011)

aqsh قال:


> الاخ رفقاء الصحراء
> تحية طيبة لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ونشكر جهودك التى بذلتها معنا ونسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله....
> أرجو منك أن تتفقد الملف المرفق في الرد ، ونتمنى أن يكون طلبي عندك ، لخمس أبحاث عن تقوية الخرسانة.
> وأشكرك مرة اخرى على الموضوع الرائع


 الاخ الفاضل.. السلام عليكم
ارجو كتابة الروابط او اسم الموقع المنشوره به البحوث لان الجامعه مشتركه بقرابة الخمسين موقع فكيف لي ان ابحث فيها كلها ؟؟؟ ومع ذلك بحثت في المواقع المشهوره ولم اجدها
ارجو كتابة الراوبط مع كل عنوان

انتظر ردك
تقبل تقديري


----------



## aqsh (21 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الكريم، تفضل هاي روابط
1
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3b3f93fccdc07ea0befde369f89822ec&searchtype=a
2
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3b3f93fccdc07ea0befde369f89822ec&searchtype=a

3
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/*******/tandf/gpom/2008/00000057/00000007/art00001?crawler=true
أو 
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/*******~db=all~*******=a793010661~frm=abslink

4

http://www.scientific.net/AMR.133-134.1083

5

http://de.structurae.net/refs/items/index.cfm?id=r0016569

6
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=3442357

وشكرا


----------



## زينب ناجي (23 فبراير 2011)

ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
Poon CS, Lam L, Kou SC, Wong YL, Wong R (2001) Rate of pozzolanic reaction of metakaolin​in high-performance cement pastes.


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 فبراير 2011)

زينب ناجي قال:


> ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
> Poon CS, Lam L, Kou SC, Wong YL, Wong R (2001) Rate of pozzolanic reaction of metakaolin​in high-performance cement pastes.


http://www.4shared.com/document/L6meNuac/asafafa.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 فبراير 2011)

aqsh قال:


> الاخ الكريم، تفضل هاي روابط
> 1
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3b3f93fccdc07ea0befde369f89822ec&searchtype=a
> 2
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/Cn2LTYOJ/ffgfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IgLOAE5E/dfsssssssssss.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3LrpIjZq/asafafaddd.html


----------



## aqsh (24 فبراير 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/cn2ltyoj/ffgfg.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/igloae5e/dfsssssssssss.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/3lrpijzq/asafafaddd.html



أشكرك يا أخى هاني على ردك لطلبي وبارك الله فيك وأسال الله أنه يجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## عامرمحمد (26 فبراير 2011)

Brooks, J.J. and Johari, M.A.M. (2001), Effect of metakaolin on creep and shrinkage of concrete, ​_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Cement and Concrete Composites_​, 23(6): 495-502.
​[/FONT]
اخي الكريم احتاج هذاالبحث و جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 فبراير 2011)

عامرمحمد قال:


> Brooks, J.J. and Johari, M.A.M. (2001), Effect of metakaolin on creep and shrinkage of concrete,
> _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Cement and Concrete Composites_​, 23(6): 495-502.
> 
> [/FONT]​
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/dTkIEH0p/Effect_of_metakaolin_on_creep_.htm
l
​


----------



## عامرمحمد (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك و حياك الله على مجهودك و ادعوا العزيز القدير ان يفتح عليك كل ابواب الخير
اخوك من العراق 
د.عامر


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (27 فبراير 2011)

*stiffness matrix assembling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك
ممكن هذه الرسالة
 A parallel algorithm for stiffness matrix assembling in a shared memory environment

او اى موضوع متعلق ب stiffness matrix assembling
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (28 فبراير 2011)

ممكن هذا البحث لو سمحت مع فائق شكري
A CFD methodology for the design of sedimentation tanks in potable water treatment: Case study: The influence of a feed flow control baffle Original Research Article
Chemical Engineering Journal, Volume 140, Issues 1-3, 1 July 2008, Pages 110-121
Athanasia M. Goula, Margaritis Kostoglou, Thodoris D. Karapantsios, Anastasios I. Zouboulis


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (28 فبراير 2011)

Numerical simulation of secondary sedimentation tank for urban wastewater Original Research Article
Journal of the Chinese Institute of Chemical Engineers, Volume 38, Issues 5-6, September-November 2007, Pages 425-433
Long Fan, Nong Xu, Xiyong Ke, Hanchang Shi
وهذا ايضا ولو ثقلت عليك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 فبراير 2011)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك
> ممكن هذه الرسالة
> A parallel algorithm for stiffness matrix assembling in a shared memory environment
> ...


 http://www.4shared.com/document/7EbQVKfe/A_parallel_algorithm_for_stiff.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 فبراير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> ممكن هذا البحث لو سمحت مع فائق شكري
> A CFD methodology for the design of sedimentation tanks in potable water treatment: Case study: The influence of a feed flow control baffle Original Research Article
> Chemical Engineering Journal, Volume 140, Issues 1-3, 1 July 2008, Pages 110-121
> Athanasia M. Goula, Margaritis Kostoglou, Thodoris D. Karapantsios, Anastasios I. Zouboulis


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/fVRyppbS/A_CFD_methodology_for_the_desi.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 فبراير 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> Numerical simulation of secondary sedimentation tank for urban wastewater Original Research Article
> Journal of the Chinese Institute of Chemical Engineers, Volume 38, Issues 5-6, September-November 2007, Pages 425-433
> Long Fan, Nong Xu, Xiyong Ke, Hanchang Shi
> وهذا ايضا ولو ثقلت عليك


 


http://www.4shared.com/document/EXo-aKA4/Numerical_simulation_of_second.html


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (28 فبراير 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/7ebqvkfe/a_parallel_algorithm_for_stiff.html


 

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## magdyamdb (28 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much. i need the following papers:
1- behaviour of rc columns strengthened by steel caging under combined bending and axial loads.
2- design strength of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel caging
3- full-scale testing of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel angles and strips
4- influence of strips configuration on the behaviour of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel angles and strips
5- seismic strengthening of rc columns using external steel cage
6- fundamental principles that govern retrofitting of reinorced concrete columns by steel and frp jacketing
7- behaviour of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel angles and strips
8- experimental study of beam-columns joints in axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel angles and strips
9- mathematical model of rc banded column behaviour
10- structural behaviour of slender circular steel-concrete composite columns under various means of load application
11- rc columns strengthened by with bandage - experimental programme and design recommendations
thank you very much. best regards. dr. magdy abd elmohsen


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 فبراير 2011)

magdyamdb قال:


> thank you very much. i need the following papers:
> 1- behaviour of rc columns strengthened by steel caging under combined bending and axial loads.
> 2- design strength of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel caging
> 3- full-scale testing of axially loaded rc columns strengthened by steel angles and strips
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/xURVWzwu/xvdsfds.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/0eJoMl-X/ccccccccccccc.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/22MYIi3a/dfgdfgzdfffffffffffg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Y2-LI-ZG/awd.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/W3XUsp2S/asdasdasdasd.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/W0d8YJ50/917_ftp.html


----------



## ابوجبل63 (28 فبراير 2011)

ارجو التكرم أن تزودنى بهذه الورقة ولكم جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
Yin-Wen Chan, Shu-Hsien Chu, “Effect of Silica Fume on Steel Fiber Bond Characteristics in Reactive Powder Concrete”, , Cement and Concrete Research, Vol. 34, pp 1167-1172, 2004.


----------



## magdyamdb (28 فبراير 2011)

ادعوا الله لك بان يوفقك و يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا
ماذا عن باقي الأبحاث جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 مارس 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو التكرم أن تزودنى بهذه الورقة ولكم جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
> Yin-Wen Chan, Shu-Hsien Chu, “Effect of Silica Fume on Steel Fiber Bond Characteristics in Reactive Powder Concrete”, , Cement and Concrete Research, Vol. 34, pp 1167-1172, 2004.


 http://www.4shared.com/document/gTVcU26J/Effect_of_Silica_Fume_on_Steel.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 مارس 2011)

magdyamdb قال:


> ادعوا الله لك بان يوفقك و يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا
> ماذا عن باقي الأبحاث جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك اخي... الابحاث الاخري ليس لدي اشتراك في موقع الناشر


----------



## علي حسين جابر (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في ارسال هذا البحث مع فائق شكري وتقديري
*Numerical simulation of secondary sedimentation tank for urban wastewater* Original Research Article
_Journal of the Chinese Institute of Chemical Engineers_, _Volume 38, Issues 5-6_, _September-November 2007_, _Pages 425-433_
Long Fan, Nong Xu, Xiyong Ke, Hanchang Shi


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 مارس 2011)

علي حسين جابر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منكم المساعدة في ارسال هذا البحث مع فائق شكري وتقديري
> *Numerical simulation of secondary sedimentation tank for urban wastewater* Original Research Article
> _Journal of the Chinese Institute of Chemical Engineers_, _Volume 38, Issues 5-6_, _September-November 2007_, _Pages 425-433_
> Long Fan, Nong Xu, Xiyong Ke, Hanchang Shi


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/emUXQq2c/Numerical_simulation_of_second.html


----------



## magdyamdb (1 مارس 2011)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة magdyamdb 

 
_ادعوا الله لك بان يوفقك و يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا
ماذا عن باقي الأبحاث جزاك الله خيرا_

_ادعوا الله لك بان يوفقك و يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا أنشاء الله تعالي
جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## ابوجبل63 (2 مارس 2011)

ارجو التكرم بتزويدى بالورقة التالية ولكم جزيل الشكر على كرمكم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucour and A. Noumowé, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene
and steel fibres in improving the behaviour of high strength concrete subjected
to high temperature:, Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 4, pp 1926-1934


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 مارس 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو التكرم بتزويدى بالورقة التالية ولكم جزيل الشكر على كرمكم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucour and A. Noumowé, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene
> and steel fibres in improving the behaviour of high strength concrete subjected
> to high temperature:, Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 4, pp 1926-1934


 http://www.4shared.com/document/2YdaJnir/Contribution_of_cocktail_of_po.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الإخوة الكرام... جزاكم الله خيرا .. 

أنا بحاجة لبعض الأبحاث ( Papers ) وهذه تفاصيلها :

Current status of microwave application in wastewater treatment—A review 

_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 166, Issue 3_, _1 February 2011_, _Pages 797-813_

Neelancherry Remya, Jih-Gaw Lin



**********


[FONT=&quot]*A novel advanced oxidation process** to degrade organic pollutants in wastewater: Microwave-activated persulfate oxidation*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] _Journal of Environmental Sciences_, _Volume 21, Issue 9_, _2009_, _Pages 1175-1180_[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Shiying YANG, Ping WANG, Xin YANG, Guang WEI, Wenyi ZHANG, Liang SHAN[/FONT]


*********



Anaerobic ammonia removal in presence of organic matter: A novel route

_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 149, Issue 1_, _1 October 2007_, _Pages 49-59_

P.C. Sabumon



**********

*Microwave** enhanced chemical reduction process for nitrite-containing wastewater treatment using sulfaminic (NH2SO3H) acid* 

_Journal of Environmental Sciences_, _Volume 22, Issue 1_, _January 2010_, _Pages 56-61_
Nan Li, Peng Wang, Qingsong Liu, Hailei Cao

*********

*Physical and chemical properties of waste-activated sludge after microwave treatment* 
_Water Research_, _Volume 44, Issue 9_, _May 2010_, _Pages 2841-2849_
Qiang Yu, HengYi Lei, Zhong Li, HuaLiang Li, Kai Chen, XingHong Zhang, RenLi Liang


​ *********


أرجو منكم إفادتي بهذه الأبحاث لأني بصدد كتابة رسالة الماجستير في تنقية المياه العادمة (الدراسات العليا في الجامعة الإسلامية - غزة / تخصص البنى التحتية)، وبحاجة ماسة لهذه الأبحاث وغيرها

وبارك الله فيكم ، وشكر لكم جهودكم

أخوكم/ م. محمد
​


----------



## عامرمحمد (3 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم احتاج هذا البحث و شكرا مقدما على جهودك


R. Siddique and J. Klaus, “ Influence of metakaolin on properties of mortar and concrete:A review”, Applied Clay Science, 2009, 43(3-4), pp. 392-400


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 مارس 2011)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم احتاج هذا البحث و شكرا مقدما على جهودك
> 
> 
> R. Siddique and J. Klaus, “ Influence of metakaolin on properties of mortar and concrete:A review”, Applied Clay Science, 2009, 43(3-4), pp. 392-400


 http://www.4shared.com/document/CnFU_cdO/Influence_of_metakaolin_on_pro.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أيها الإخوة الكرام... جزاكم الله خيرا ..​
> أنا بحاجة لبعض الأبحاث ( Papers ) وهذه تفاصيلها :​
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/Y0SyuMDD/A_novel_advanced_oxidation_pro.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/ahw7Oqwc/Anaerobic_ammonia_removal_in_p.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/oKJna0A4/Current_status_of_microwave_ap.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IPDGHIVG/Microwave_enhanced_chemical_re.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/hOIhXxP0/Physical_and_chemical_properti.html


----------



## hassan falah (4 مارس 2011)

I want any paper about reactive powder concrete


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا أخي رفاق الصحراء .. وبارك الله في جهودك

وقد تكون لي عودة إذا احتجت أبحاث أخرى

أكرر شكري العميق

ودمتم بخير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> مشكور جدا أخي رفاق الصحراء .. وبارك الله في جهودك
> 
> وقد تكون لي عودة إذا احتجت أبحاث أخرى
> 
> ...


 حياك الله اخي الفاضل..انا هنا متى ما احتجت شئ واساله تعالى ان يمكنني منه بفضله
وانا معك الى النهايه ان شاء الله


----------



## rorors (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
اروجو مساعدي في الحصول على البحث
*Strength of exterior slab–column connections subjected to unbalanced moments* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 29, Issue 6_, _June 2007_, _Pages 1096-1114_
Hong-Gun Park, Kyoung-Kyu Choi
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مارس 2011)

rorors قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع
> اروجو مساعدي في الحصول على البحث
> *Strength of exterior slab–column connections subjected to unbalanced moments* Original Research Article
> ...



اسف لعدم التواصل في الفترة السابقة نظرا لانشغالي الشديد هذه الايام

http://www.4shared.com/document/Yt47LfKr/csdfsdfsdff.html


----------



## rorors (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز على الجهد المبذول و ان شاء الله موفق دائما في حياتك 
وارجو منك ان تساعدني بتنزيل هذه بالحوث وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك دعائي لك بالتوفيق الدائم 
*Strain-based strength model for direct punching shear of interior slab–column connections* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 33, Issue 3_, _March 2011_, _Pages 1062-1073_
Hong-Gun Park, Kyoung-Kyu Choi, Lan Chung
*Analysis of lateral load transfer by internal slab-column joints* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 14, Issue 6_, _November 1992_, _Pages 379-394_
Daniel N. Farhey, David Z. Yankelevsky, Moshe A. Adin
*Partial shear connection design of composite slabs* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 16, Issue 5_, _July 1994_, _Pages 348-362_
Mark Patrick, Russell Q. Bridge
*Effect of composite action on seismic performance of steel moment connections with reduced beam sections* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 57, Issue 4_, _April 2001_, _Pages 417-434_
Sheng-Jin Chen, Y. C. Chao
*Seismic behavior of steel beam and reinforced concrete column connections* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 61, Issue 5_, _May 2005_, _Pages 587-606_
Chin-Tung Cheng, Cheng-Chih Chen


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مارس 2011)

rorors قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي العزيز على الجهد المبذول و ان شاء الله موفق دائما في حياتك
> وارجو منك ان تساعدني بتنزيل هذه بالحوث وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك دعائي لك بالتوفيق الدائم
> *Strain-based strength model for direct punching shear of interior slab–column connections* Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 33, Issue 3_, _March 2011_, _Pages 1062-1073_
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/KYiZo1Xl/dgfdfgdfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/DeQHID9q/dgdfgdfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/uD8chYfA/dffgdfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/_xpy0gBL/dfdsfdsf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/I6Y5RJdZ/aSSass.html


----------



## rorors (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز و دوم التوفيق ان شالله وربي يسهل الك كل امورك و ان شالله ترجع مع اهل و طفلك و انت مرتاح و يا ربي ما يضيعلك تعب


----------



## bessam25 (7 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ الليبي المحترم
> السلام عليكم
> هذه ما طلبت راجيا ان توضح نوع المجله التي يوجد فيها بحثك في المره القادمه كي تسهل علي عملية البحث
> لك مني مل التقدير
> ...



merci bq
moi aussi intéresse pour le poteau mixte section circulaire


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (7 مارس 2011)

*طلب أبحاث لزوم رسالة الماجستير*

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم

أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية
​*Removal** of naphthenic acid by microwave* 
_Journal of Cleaner Production_, _Volume 14, Issue 8_, _2006_, _Pages 736-739_
Mingfu Huang, Shanlin Zhao, Ping Li, Donald Huisingh



​*Effects of Microwave Irradiation on Microorganisms* 
_Advances in Applied Microbiology_, _Volume 26_, _1980_, _Pages 129-145_
John R. Chipley


وجزاكم الله خيرا

أخوكم
محمد سعيد جبر​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> 
> السلام عليكم​
> أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية​
> ...


 

هذا الاول فقط اما الثاني فغير مشترى

http://www.4shared.com/document/5kOa6B02/Removal_of_naphthenic_acid_by_.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (8 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر لك على المساعدة

أتمنى لك التوفيق

تحياتي


----------



## الهام اسماعيل (8 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم من فضلك اريد بعض الابحاث الخاصة بتحسين التربة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alkernawy (9 مارس 2011)

الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
structural behavior of silica fume concrete


----------



## alkernawy (10 مارس 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان
*Mechanical behaviour of concrete made with fine recycled concrete aggregates* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 29, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 397-401_
L. Evangelista, J. de Brito
*Strength of concretes prepared with natural and recycled aggregates at different moisture conditions*
_Advances in Building Technology_, _2002_, _Pages 1407-1414_
C.S. Poon, Z.H. Shui, L. Lam
*Properties of concrete incorporating fine recycled aggregate* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 35, Issue 4_, _April 2005_, _Pages 763-769_
J. M. Khatib
*Behaviour of concrete with different proportions of natural and recycled aggregates* Original Research Article
_Resources, Conservation and Recycling_, _Volume 9, Issues 1-2_, _August 1993_, _Pages 109-126_
N.K. Bairagi, Kishore Ravande, V.K. Pareek
*Influence of moisture states of natural and recycled aggregates on the slump and compressive strength of concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 34, Issue 1_, _January 2004_, _Pages 31-36_
C. S. Poon, Z. H. Shui, L. Lam, H. Fok, S. C. Kou
*Behaviour of recycled aggregate concrete under drop weight impact load* Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 25, Issue 1_, _January 2011_, _Pages 69-80_
M. Chakradhara Rao, S.K. Bhattacharyya, S.V. Barai
*Influence of recycled aggregates on long term mechanical properties and pore size distribution of concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 33, Issue 2_, _February 2011_, _Pages 286-291_
Shi-Cong Kou, Chi-Sun Poon, Miren Etxeberria


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (10 مارس 2011)

*طلب ورقة علمية*

*عندي بحث من موقع Springer Link

و أنا بحاجة له

سأضيفه في المشاركة التالية
*


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (10 مارس 2011)

*طلب ورقة علمية*

*السلام عليكم

أرجو منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي 

 Electrical conductivity of the ammonia-water system 

V. V. Shcherbakov, Yu. M. Artemkina, T. N. Ponomareva and A. D. Kirillov

published in Zhurnal Neorganicheskoi Khimii, 2009, Vol. 54, No. 2, pp. 321–323.

وهو من موقع Springerlink

وبارك الله فيكم

أخوكم
م. محمد سعيد جبر​*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> *السلام عليكم​*
> 
> *أرجو منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي *​
> *electrical conductivity of the ammonia-water system *​
> ...


 اسف اخي فهي غير مشتراة من قبل جامعتي


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 مارس 2011)

الهام اسماعيل قال:


> اخى الكريم من فضلك اريد بعض الابحاث الخاصة بتحسين التربة مع جزيل الشكر


 الاخت الهام المحترمه.. اسال الله ان يلهمك كل خير 
ارجو ان تبحثي بنفسك فهو تخصصك اولا وثانيا ليس هناك مجال للاخرين كي نبحث بدلا عنهم
اذهبي الى المواقع العلميه المشهوره وابحثي بها واكتبي العناويين هنا وانا جاهز للتنزيل ان ان شاء الله \

تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 مارس 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان
> *Mechanical behaviour of concrete made with fine recycled concrete aggregates* Original Research Article
> _Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 29, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 397-401_
> L. Evangelista, J. de Brito
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/l7fy6s3
http://ifile.it/rgxd87y
http://ifile.it/hclu0m1
http://ifile.it/2p6egf4
http://ifile.it/3xp2hir
http://ifile.it/rt8ef7w


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 مارس 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان
> *Mechanical behaviour of concrete made with fine recycled concrete aggregates* Original Research Article
> _Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 29, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 397-401_
> L. Evangelista, J. de Brito
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/4Z3W-793/vbg_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/5RYRSQCJ/sfdfsdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MlimdSe5/fhjhghg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/znkhJCdb/cccccccccccccc.html


----------



## rorors (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليك ارجو مساعدي في الحصول على البحث مع الشكر الشديد
و ان شالله بالموفقية و النجاح 
*Expanded profiles (UHF or “shear head” curing)*
_The Rubber Formulary_, _1999_, _Page 341_
Peter A. Ciullo, Norman Hewitt


----------



## rorors (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مع كثير الدعاء اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدي في الحصول على 
*Modelling and experimental assessment of punching shear in flat slabs with shearheads* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 12_, _December 2010_, _Pages 3911-3924_
M.A. Eder, R.L. Vollum, A.Y. Elghazouli, T. Abdel-Fattah
*Generic modelling of composite steel–concrete slabs subjected to shrinkage, creep and thermal strains including partial interaction* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 5_, _May 2010_, _Pages 1459-1465_
Mark A. Bradford

Alternative Shear Reinforcement for Reinforced Concrete Flat Slabs
K. Pilakoutas and 
X. Li

J. Struct. Engrg. *129*, 1164 (2003) | Cited 3 times


----------



## eng.ds (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث العلمية، على الروابط التالية:

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=472

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=1534

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=1154

مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكل جهودكم المبذولـة، وأسأل الله التوفيق والنجاح لكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/J0ymvhKT/fulltext_6.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 مارس 2011)

rorors قال:


> السلام عليكم مع كثير الدعاء اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدي في الحصول على
> *Modelling and experimental assessment of punching shear in flat slabs with shearheads* Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 12_, _December 2010_, _Pages 3911-3924_
> M.A. Eder, R.L. Vollum, A.Y. Elghazouli, T. Abdel-Fattah
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/-c2Zi-DA/fulltext_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/_zmUTJSZ/asdasd.html


----------



## rorors (11 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك و يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك ان شالله


----------



## rorors (11 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليك ارجو مساعدي في الحصول على البحث مع الشكر الشديد
و ان شالله بالموفقية و النجاح 
Expanded profiles (UHF or “shear head” curing)
The Rubber Formulary, 1999, Page 341
Peter A. Ciullo, Norman Hewitt*​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (11 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاكارم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا شك ان الجميع يعرف موقع الساينز دايركت(science direct) فانا لدي اشتراك به على اسم الجامعه.. ارجو ممن يريد اي جورنالز يكتب لي العنوان هنا واسم المؤلفين وساقوم برفعها له ان شاء الله تعالى...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ممكن هذا البحث
The influence of grain-size analysis methods and sediment mixing on curve shapes and textural parameters: Implications for sediment trend analysis Original Research Article
Sedimentary Geology, Volume 202, Issue 3, 1 December 2007, Pages 425-435
Burghard W. Flemming


----------



## alkernawy (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز 
اللهم يجمعك مع من تحب يا رب عاجلا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (12 مارس 2011)

rorors قال:


> *السلام عليك ارجو مساعدي في الحصول على البحث مع الشكر الشديد*
> 
> *و ان شالله بالموفقية و النجاح *
> *expanded profiles (uhf or “shear head” curing)*
> ...


 
اسف غير مشتراة


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (12 مارس 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن هذا البحث
> The influence of grain-size analysis methods and sediment mixing on curve shapes and textural parameters: Implications for sediment trend analysis Original Research Article
> Sedimentary Geology, Volume 202, Issue 3, 1 December 2007, Pages 425-435
> Burghard W. Flemming


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/sl9LRq5c/The_influence_of_grain-size_an.html


----------



## المهندس ريالي (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
ممكن البحوث التالية...

الاول

الثاني


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 مارس 2011)

المهندس ريالي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز
> ممكن البحوث التالية...
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/Ll6L3T4v/vfgdfdsf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/6RdEpW27/sadasd.html


----------



## ابودال (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على ما تقدمه من مجهود وجزاك الله خيرا ولكم منا الدعاء ونشكرك لتلبية طلبنا وهل بالامكان البحوث التالية ولكم منا الشكر الجزيل:
1-Nonlinear finite element analysis of latticed transmission towers
Engineering Structures, Volume 15, Issue 4, July 1993, Pages 259-269
F.G.A. Al-Bermani, S. Kitipornchai

2-The design system of a steel tower for overhead transmission lines 
Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Volume 46, Issues 1-3, April-June 1998, Pages 468-469
E. I. Baranov, A. A. Zevin

3-Use of computers in transmission tower design : Lo, D. L. C., Morcos, A. and Goel, S.K.J. struct. div. Am. soc. civil. eng. vol 101 no ST7 (July 1975) pp 1443–1453 
Computer-Aided Design, Volume 8, Issue 3, July 1976, Page 203


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 مارس 2011)

ابودال قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي على ما تقدمه من مجهود وجزاك الله خيرا ولكم منا الدعاء ونشكرك لتلبية طلبنا وهل بالامكان البحوث التالية ولكم منا الشكر الجزيل:
> 1-Nonlinear finite element analysis of latticed transmission towers
> Engineering Structures, Volume 15, Issue 4, July 1993, Pages 259-269
> F.G.A. Al-Bermani, S. Kitipornchai
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/hg1E21Mv/xcvzxcz.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/DwHf6GGg/sdsdsa.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (14 مارس 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/j0ymvhkt/fulltext_6.html



عفوا أخي 

الرابط لا يعمل 

أرجو رفع الملف مرة أخرى

ألف شكر

تحياتي


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> عفوا أخي
> 
> الرابط لا يعمل
> 
> ...


*
الرابط يعملي اخي لقد تاكدت منه
http://www.4shared.com/document/J0ym...ulltext_6.html*


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 مارس 2011)

eng.ds قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
> 
> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث العلمية، على الروابط التالية:
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/2ozntgd/94-S18.pdf
http://ifile.it/7i3dvtg/92-S23.pdf
http://ifile.it/ufw7vmr/92-S12.pdf


----------



## remstereo (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

اريد اذا تكرمتم Bond failure between steel and concrete


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 مارس 2011)

remstereo قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
> 
> اريد اذا تكرمتم Bond failure between steel and concrete


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/fHl5s2RC/Bond_failure_between_steel_and.html


----------



## eng.ds (15 مارس 2011)

شكراً أخي الكـريم على مساعداتــك العظيمـــة

وأرجو الله تعالى أن يوفقك لكل ما فيه خير في الدنيا والآخرة


وأدعوا الله أن يجمعك بطفلك وعائلتك في القريب العاجل


----------



## reem220 (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته
أخي العزيز أحتاج المقالتين التاليتين للضرورة ربنا يكتبلك بكل حرف حسنة ويضاعفها للخدمة الجليلة اللي سبق مننت علي بها
المقالة بعنوان :
Parameters affecting the fundamental period of RC buildings with infill walls 
المؤلف:
Mehmet Metin Kose

المقال الثاني
An evaluation of effective design parameters on earthquake performance of RC buildings using neural networks
المؤلف
M. Hakan Arslan


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 مارس 2011)

reem220 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته
> أخي العزيز أحتاج المقالتين التاليتين للضرورة ربنا يكتبلك بكل حرف حسنة ويضاعفها للخدمة الجليلة اللي سبق مننت علي بها
> المقالة بعنوان :
> Parameters affecting the fundamental period of RC buildings with infill walls
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/1FTv8Zc3/An_evaluation_of_effective_des.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/RppnyOa-/Parameters_affecting_the_funda.html


----------



## أبوالصقور (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ممكن اخي تعطيني الورقة البحثية التالية

Application of multistage triaxial test to Kuwaiti soils : Saeedy, H S; Mollah, M A Proc Symposium on Advanced Triaxial Testing of Soil and Rock, Louisville, 19–20 June 1986P363–375. Publ Philadelphia: ASTM, 1988 (ASTM Special Technical Publication 977) 
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 27, Issue 6, December 1990, Page 335


ولك جزيل الشكر

واذا في امكانية أن وجدت اوراق بحثية أخرى تحمل العنوان التالي
multistage triaxial test


----------



## reem220 (16 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايديك أخي رفاق الصحراء ربنا يحميك ويوفقك وينولك كل اللي تطمحلو
شكرا ً شكراً شكراً جزيلا


----------



## reem220 (16 مارس 2011)

بعد إذنك يا أخي بعرف ثقلت عليك سامحني
A rationale for determining the natural period of RC building frames having infill
المؤلف:
Khan Mahmud manata, and Ekramul Hoque




Derivation of the in-plane elastic characteristics of masonry through homogenization theory 
المؤلف:
A. Anthoine


Finite element modelling and investigation of the behaviour of elastic infilled frames under monotonic loading 
المؤلف:
I.N. Doudoumis

Analysis and modelling of the in-plane shear behaviour of hollow brick masonry panels
المؤلف:
Gabor, E. Ferrier, E. Jacquelin and P. Hamelin

مع الشكر الجزيل والدعاء


----------



## remstereo (16 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/fhl5s2rc/bond_failure_between_steel_and.html




الف الف شكر اخى الحبيب رفاق الصحراء بارك الله فيك


----------



## HISHAM" (16 مارس 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذه الأطروحة

Wang, D. (2007). Numerical and Experimental Studies of Self-Centering Post-Tensioned Steel Frames,
Ph.D. Dissertation, The State University of New York at Buffalo, NY 14260


----------



## أبوالصقور (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ممكن أخي العزيز تزودني بالاوراق البحثية التالية من الساينس داركت(science direct)


الورقة الأولى هي:

Results and interpretation of multistage triaxial compression tests : Soranzo, M Proc Symposium on Advanced Triaxial Testing of Soil and Rock, Louisville, 19–20 June 1986P353–362. Publ Philadelphia: ASTM, 1988 (ASTM Special Technical Publication 977) 
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 27, Issue 6, December 1990, Pages 334-335

الورقة الثانية هي:

Multistage triaxial testing of rocks : Kim, M M; Ko, H Y Geotech Test J, V2, N2, June 1979, P98–105 
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 17, Issue 4, August 1980, Pages A59-A60

الورقة الثالثة هي :

Analysis of multistage triaxial test results for a strain-hardening rock 
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences, Volume 34, Issue 1, January 1997, Pages 143-145
A. Bro

سال الموالى أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

مع تحياتي " أخوك "


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 مارس 2011)

reem220 قال:


> بعد إذنك يا أخي بعرف ثقلت عليك سامحني
> A rationale for determining the natural period of RC building frames having infill
> المؤلف:
> Khan Mahmud manata, and Ekramul Hoque
> ...


 http://www.4shared.com/document/fZLpsJVS/A_rationale_for_determining_th.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/nFxmTVEZ/Analysis_and_modelling_of_the_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/GA3-SxlZ/Derivation_of_the_in-plane_ela.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/JlQkyqo-/Finite_element_modelling_and_i.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 مارس 2011)

أبوالصقور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ممكن أخي العزيز تزودني بالاوراق البحثية التالية من الساينس داركت(science direct)
> 
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/37l8tO68/Analysis_of_multistage_triaxia.html

 http://www.4shared.com/document/EM1JUMKJ/Multistage_triaxial_testing_of.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/HBrZRD4s/Results_and_interpretation_of_.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 مارس 2011)

أبوالصقور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ممكن اخي تعطيني الورقة البحثية التالية
> 
> Application of multistage triaxial test to Kuwaiti soils : Saeedy, H S; Mollah, M A Proc Symposium on Advanced Triaxial Testing of Soil and Rock, Louisville, 19–20 June 1986P363–375. Publ Philadelphia: ASTM, 1988 (ASTM Special Technical Publication 977)
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/NPOtFJWV/11_online.html


----------



## reem220 (17 مارس 2011)

خجلتني بكرمك أخي الغالي تسلم إيديك شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 مارس 2011)

hisham" قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذه الأطروحة
> 
> wang, d. (2007). Numerical and experimental studies of self-centering post-tensioned steel frames,
> ph.d. Dissertation, the state university of new york at buffalo, ny 14260


 نعم موجوده الاطروحه ونزلتها وسارفعها لك ان شاء الله .. لانها كبيرة الحجة وتحتاج الى وقت سارفعها خلال اليومين القادمين ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 مارس 2011)

HISHAM" قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذه الأطروحة
> 
> Wang, D. (2007). Numerical and Experimental Studies of Self-Centering Post-Tensioned Steel Frames,
> Ph.D. Dissertation, The State University of New York at Buffalo, NY 14260



http://www.4shared.com/document/iaNdFt8V/out_4.html


----------



## magdyamdb (17 مارس 2011)

dear my brother, thank you very much for your kind contribuation. kindly, i want all papers about ferrocement applications in reinforced concrete structures and textile reinforced concrete. thanks. dr


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 مارس 2011)

magdyamdb قال:


> dear my brother, thank you very much for your kind contribuation. kindly, i want all papers about ferrocement applications in reinforced concrete structures and textile reinforced concrete. thanks. dr



http://www.sciencedirect.com/
اخي الكريم لا شكر علي واجب..

ابحث في هذا الموقع عن الابحاث التي تريدها و ان شاء الله ساحضرها لك


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة لمجموعة الابحاث التالية من الساينس دايركت وساطلبها على دفعتين ,ولست يعجلة من امري
مع الشكر
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b7d6da637637e124c7ac559e0b0eb24c&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...1ca5af60633c4bfceebe4456e9e82603&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c0dc4a54fba9d089df14963ab748635b&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...53971d3557453c91ab933bfaa4cc67e8&searchtype=a


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (18 مارس 2011)

الدفعة الثانية والاخيرة وكما اسلفت لست بعجلة من امري ايها الاخوة 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...94c885f96337f0de0b88ace02796f8c9&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...442e0e2ffec8e8d4ce785c599ac767f1&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...6d6e350c6e79da9fae6a784c716df299&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...8d6fbeaada4e39ab7de94f68cb246d37&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة لمجموعة الابحاث التالية من الساينس دايركت وساطلبها على دفعتين ,ولست يعجلة من امري
> مع الشكر
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b7d6da637637e124c7ac559e0b0eb24c&searchtype=a
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/O6GHD1sp/-_Admixtures_for_concrete_mort.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/GRNSjNvQ/Grouts_and_grouting.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/UzAp1tE1/Laboratory_evaluation_of_cemen.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/RS88AOP-/Optimization_of_self-compactin.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> الدفعة الثانية والاخيرة وكما اسلفت لست بعجلة من امري ايها الاخوة
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...94c885f96337f0de0b88ace02796f8c9&searchtype=a
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...442e0e2ffec8e8d4ce785c599ac767f1&searchtype=a
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...6d6e350c6e79da9fae6a784c716df299&searchtype=a
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...8d6fbeaada4e39ab7de94f68cb246d37&searchtype=a


 
 
http://www.4shared.com/document/1IJuaMpy/Cementclay_grouts_modified_wit.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/lPn1ISNa/High-performance_cementitious_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/YRYBYzHu/International_admixture_standa.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zW3GeRcP/Performance_characteristics_of.html


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

اللهم جازيه خيرا على هذا المجهود .... و اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم انا محتاج لهذه المراجع
T. Katsanis and W. D. Mcnally "Revised Fortran program for calculating velocities in a magnified region on blade-to-blade stream of turbomachine" NASA TM X-1764, 1969


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

R. A. Van Den Braembussche, "calculation of compressible subsonic flow in cascade with varying blade height" ASME paper 73-GT-SG, 1973


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

T. Katsanis and W. D. Mcnally "Revised Fortran program for calculating velocities in a magnified region on blade-to-blade stream of turbomachine" NASA TN D-5091,1969


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

P .W. McDonald, "The computation of Transonic flow through two-Dimensional Gas Turbine Cascade" ASME paper 71-GT-89, 1971


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

R. A. Delaney and P. Kavangh, "Transonic flow analysis in axial flow turbomachinary cascade by a time dependent method of characteristics" Journal of Engineering for power, Transaction of ASME , Vol 98, July 1976 pp 356-364


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

D. G. Ives and J. F. Liutermoza "ANALYSIS OF TRANSONIC CASCADE FLOW USING CONFORMAL MAPPING AND RELAXATION TECHNIQUES" AIAA paper 96-132, 1976


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

M. E. Head, "Entertainment in the turbulent boundary layer" British Aeronautical Research council, R&M 3152, 1958


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

F. A. Dvorak and M. R. Head "Heat transfer in constant proprty boundary layer" International Journal of heat and mass transfer, vol. 10, 1967, pp. 61-81


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

E. J. Hopkins, M. W. Rubesin, M. Inouge, E. R. Keenen and C. G. Mather, "Summary and correlation of skin friction and heat transfer data for hypersonic turbulent boundary layer on simple shape " NASA TN D5089


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

H. J. Heering and G. L. Mellor, "A method for calculating compressible turbulent boundary layer " NACA CR-1144, 1968


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

T. Cebecci and A. M. Smith, "Analysis of turbulent boundary layer" Applied Mathematics and Mechanics, vol 15, Academic Press, New York, 1974


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (18 مارس 2011)

H. Mcdonald and R. W. Fish, "Practical calculations of Transitional boundary layer"International Journal of heat and mass transfer, vol. 16, No. 9, 1973, pp. 1929-1744


----------



## bessam25 (18 مارس 2011)

Axial strength of circular concrete-filled steel tube columns — DOE approach 
Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Volume 66, Issue 10,October 2010, Pages 1248-1260
Manojkumar V. Chitawadagi, Mattur C. Narasimhan, S.M. Kulkarni

Axial capacity of circular concrete-filled tube columns 
Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Volume 60, Issue 7, July 2004, Pages 1049-1068
Georgios Giakoumelis, Dennis Lam

Tests and calculations for hollow structural steel (HSS) stubcolumns filled with self-consolidating concrete(SCC) 
Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Volume 61, Issue 9,September 2005, Pages 1241-1269
Lin-Hai Han, Guo-Huang Yao, Xiao-Ling Zhao


----------



## bessam25 (18 مارس 2011)

le site : http://www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 مارس 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> Axial strength of circular concrete-filled steel tube columns — DOE approach
> Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Volume 66, Issue 10,October 2010, Pages 1248-1260
> Manojkumar V. Chitawadagi, Mattur C. Narasimhan, S.M. Kulkarni
> 
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/UBx4JK3a/Axial_capacity_of_circular_con.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/1tC1X1wu/Axial_strength_of_circular_con.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VHHsflEP/Tests_and_calculations_for_hol.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 مارس 2011)

eng mohamed morsy قال:


> اخى الكريم انا محتاج لهذه المراجع
> t. Katsanis and w. D. Mcnally "revised fortran program for calculating velocities in a magnified region on blade-to-blade stream of turbomachine" nasa tm x-1764, 1969


 اجمع الجميع بمشاركه واحده ولا ارى اي داعي لهذه الاطاله
اكتب الروابط والا سيهمل الطلب


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (20 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/o6ghd1sp/-_admixtures_for_concrete_mort.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/document/grnsjnvq/grouts_and_grouting.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/uzap1te1/laboratory_evaluation_of_cemen.html
> ...


انا عاجزة عن الشكر لقد اخجلتني ولا اعرف كيف اشكرك اخي رفاق الصحراء


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (20 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة لمجموعة الابحاث التالية من الساينس دايركت وساطلبها على دفعتين ,ولست يعجلة من امري
> مع الشكر
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b7d6da637637e124c7ac559e0b0eb24c&searchtype=a
> ...



عفوا ولكن الرابط الثاني لم يتم تحميله وانا اعيد كتابته مرة اخرى وشكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a


----------



## eng.ds (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على أبحاث من الروابط التالية:
البحث الاول
1- http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?9403851
البحث الثاني
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4DXT7WF-1&_user=10&_coverDate=01%2F01%2F2005&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1679069158&_rerunOrigin=scholar.google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=41c69aa60474f0817e9e1cf0b97d2b14&searchtype=a
ولكم جزيل الشكر

وأسال الله لكم كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> عفوا ولكن الرابط الثاني لم يتم تحميله وانا اعيد كتابته مرة اخرى وشكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a


 الرابط الذي تضعيه انت فيه مشكله وهي انه يتحول الى المكتبه العراقيه ولا يوصل الى البحث في الساينزدايركت... ارجو اعاداته وفحصه قبل ارساله

تقديري


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 مارس 2011)

eng.ds قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على أبحاث من الروابط التالية:
> البحث الاول
> ...


 
هذا البحث الاول فقط واما الثاني فرابطه لا يعمل ... ارجو اعادته بشكل صحيح وفحصه قبل الارسال

http://www.4shared.com/document/ZCPhqVjS/Equivalent_Frame_Analysis_of_F.html


----------



## bessam25 (21 مارس 2011)

merci beaucoup mon frère


----------



## مرجانmor (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة احدث المواضيع الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية اختصاص انشاء من اجل رسالة ماجستير
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا على عرضك الكريم اخى العزيز 

please i need all papers about repair and strengthening of reinforced concrete beams and slabs and columns and walls using ferrocement. also i need all papers about textile reinforced concrete. thank you very much. dr. magdy


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مارس 2011)

magdyamdb قال:


> شكرا على عرضك الكريم اخى العزيز
> 
> please i need all papers about repair and strengthening of reinforced concrete beams and slabs and columns and walls using ferrocement. Also i need all papers about textile reinforced concrete. Thank you very much. Dr. Magdy


 عليك البحث بالمواقع المشار اليها كما يقعل كل الاعضاء ((العلميين)) وارسال العناويين هنا ونحن سنرفعها لك على حسابنا في الجامعات.. ارجو ان تفهم ميكانيكية العمل
نحن هنا لسنا للبحث


----------



## فراس خيري (22 مارس 2011)

الاخ هاني السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على البحوث التالية من موقع(Science Direct)

http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....8beecf77f6fab84c0719473054fbe1b0&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....ff79194e9ba4b7eb29d1ab92e7a6deb9&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....04dc445c6b8f8ede6ecd26217397a037&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....c854f073e11e1936d4801518d402105f&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....ee9a2ce79e50a7c0f0e6c5bd443f1bf9&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....13772aeb9d880c1418cdfe066946daf2&searchtype=a
pls take your time


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (22 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الرابط الذي تضعيه انت فيه مشكله وهي انه يتحول الى المكتبه العراقيه ولا يوصل الى البحث في الساينزدايركت... ارجو اعاداته وفحصه قبل ارساله
> 
> تقديري


اسفة وهذا الرابط

http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> اسفة وهذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a
> وشكرا مقدما


 الاخت الكريمه.. الخطا نفسه لم يتغير 

ارجو كتابة عنوان البحث واسم المؤلف وسارفعه انا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مارس 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الاخ هاني السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على البحوث التالية من موقع(science direct)
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....8beecf77f6fab84c0719473054fbe1b0&searchtype=a
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل.. جميع الطلبات التي صارت تاتي من العراق فيها نفس المشكله وهي ان الرابط المكتوب ينقلني الى المكتبه العراقيه الافتراضيه ولا ينقلني الى الموقع المشار اليه
ارجو ان تفحص الرابط قبل الرفع او ان تكتب عنوان البيبر واسم المؤلف

اطيب المنى


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مارس 2011)

مرجانmor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة احدث المواضيع الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية اختصاص انشاء من اجل رسالة ماجستير
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 لا اعرف وليس من اجل هذا جئنا هنا


----------



## eng ali 2011 (22 مارس 2011)

اخوية العزيز اني محتاج بحث اسمة( تأثير اركام على قابلية تشغيل الخرسانة وباسرع وقت ممكن واكون ممنون منك وجازاك الله الف خير)


----------



## أبوالصقور (22 مارس 2011)

سلمت يداك أخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء على مجهود الرائع وأعطائنا وقتك .... 
اللهم يفرج كربك دنيا وأخره ..... ويجعل لك في كل خطوه سلامة ....ويعطيك ما سئلته ...
آآآآمنين يا رب العالمين

مع تحياتي ابو الصقور...


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مارس 2011)

أبوالصقور قال:


> سلمت يداك أخي العزيز رفاق الصحراء على مجهود الرائع وأعطائنا وقتك ....
> اللهم يفرج كربك دنيا وأخره ..... ويجعل لك في كل خطوه سلامة ....ويعطيك ما سئلته ...
> آآآآمنين يا رب العالمين
> 
> مع تحياتي ابو الصقور...


 امين يارب ولك مثل ما قلت
وهذا ما اريده منكم
واسال الله تعالى ان ينفعك ما قدمناه لك
اطيب المنى


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 مارس 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> الاخ هاني السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على البحوث التالية من موقع(science direct)
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....8beecf77f6fab84c0719473054fbe1b0&searchtype=a
> ...



اخي الكريم.. اكتب اسماء الابحاث بالكامل او ضع رابط صحيح..الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## deepmen (23 مارس 2011)

salam alikoum azak alaho khairra pour cette aide
je cherche cet article
Nonlinear finite element analysis of reinforced concrete structures with a' '
particular strategy following the cracking process


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (23 مارس 2011)

deepmen قال:


> salam alikoum azak alaho khairra pour cette aide
> je cherche cet article
> Nonlinear finite element analysis of reinforced concrete structures with a' '
> particular strategy following the cracking process


 

استحلفك الله العظيم ان ترحم_ وقتنا_ بكتابة الرابط في المره القادمه كي تسهل علينا ايجاد البحوث

http://www.4shared.com/document/z6rDq1mm/Nonlinear_finite_element_analy.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي :

*Microwave-induced pyrolysis of sewage sludge* 

_Water Research_, _Volume 36, Issue 13_, _July 2002_, _Pages 3261-3264_

J. A. Menéndez, M. Inguanzo, J. J. Pis

من موقع ScienceDirect

وشكرا لكم

أخوكم/ م. محمد


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي :
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/uJx92xJ1/Microwave-induced_pyrolysis_of.html


----------



## لاخذ العلم (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخولني 

اريد هذه الاوراق العلمية من فضلكم 

LiInS2: A new nonlinear crystal for the mid-IR
Original Research Article
Materials Science in Semiconductor Processing, Volume 4, Issue 6, December 2001 , Pages 665-668 
Growth and characterization of LiInS2 single crystals
Original Research Article
Journal of Crystal Growth, Volume 218, Issues 2-4, 15 September 2000 , Pages 313-322 


Single crystal growth of LiInS2

Journal of Crystal Growth, Volume 46, Issue 6, June 1979 , Pages 801-803 

Optical properties of lithium indium selenide
Original Research Article
Optical Materials, Volume 23, Issues 3-4, September 2003 , Pages 575-581 

Growth of new nonlinear crystals LiMX2 (M=Al, In, Ga; X=S, Se, Te) for the mid-IR optics
Original Research Article
Journal of Crystal Growth, Volume 275, Issues 1-2, 15 February 2005 , Pages 


Growth and characterization of LiInS2 single crystals
Original Research Article
Journal of Crystal Growth, Volume 218, Issues 2-4, 15 September 2000 , Pages 313-322 


Thermal and thermo-optic parameters of LiInSe2 single crystals
Original Research Article
Journal of Crystal Growth, Volume 275, Issues 1-2, 15 February 2005 , Pages e1679-e1684


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي

*Microwave-enhanced H2O2-based process for treating aqueous malachite green solutions: Intermediates and degradation mechanism* 

_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 171, Issues 1-3_, _15 November 2009_, _Pages 123-132_

YongMing Ju, ShaoGui Yang, YouChao Ding, Cheng Sun, ChengGang Gu, Zhong He, Chao Qin, Huan He, Bin Xu

من موقع ScienceDirect

بدأت أكتب Prposal رسالة الماجستير

ادعوا لي بالتوفيق

ألف شكر لكم

تحياتي
م. محمد


----------



## alkernawy (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
*Parameter-study on the influence of steel fibers and coarse aggregate ******* on the fresh properties of self-compacting concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 31, Issue 12_, _December 2001_, _Pages 1793-1798_
Steffen Grünewald, Joost C. Walraven
*Utilization of Rice Husk Ash as viscosity modifying agent in Self Compacting Concrete* Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 25, Issue 2_, _February 2011_, _Pages 1044-1048_
Shazim Ali Memon, Muhammad Ali Shaikh, Hassan Akbar

 Show preview | 

 PDF (341 K) | Related articles | Related reference work articles 


*Self-compacting concrete containing different powders at elevated temperatures – Mechanical properties and changes in the phase composition of the paste* Original Research Article
_Thermochimica Acta_, _Volume 514, Issues 1-2_, _20 February 2011_, _Pages 74-81_
S. Bakhtiyari, A. Allahverdi, M. Rais-Ghasemi, B.A. Zarrabi, T. Parhizkar
*Effect of waste marble dust ******* as filler on properties of self-compacting concrete* Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 23, Issue 5_, _May 2009_, _Pages 1947-1953_
İlker Bekir Topçu, Turhan Bilir, Tayfun Uygunoğlu
*Utilization of Rice Husk Ash as viscosity modifying agent in Self Compacting Concrete* Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 25, Issue 2_, _February 2011_, _Pages 1044-1048_
Shazim Ali Memon, Muhammad Ali Shaikh, Hassan Akbar


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/BXULWNm0/Microwave-enhanced_H2O2-based_.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 مارس 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> *Parameter-study on the influence of steel fibers and coarse aggregate ******* on the fresh properties of self-compacting concrete* Original Research Article
> _Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 31, Issue 12_, _December 2001_, _Pages 1793-1798_
> Steffen Grünewald, Joost C. Walraven
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/3jg2rTqm/11_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/pSbqkmN6/Effect_of_waste_marble_dust_as.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/jPix59yw/Self-compacting_concrete_conta.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/RJe53CXf/Utilization_of_Rice_Husk_Ash_a.html


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

عرض ممتاز


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

ممكن اي شي حول
shear strength of RC t- beam


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

ويفضل نتائج عملية ان امكن


----------



## bessam25 (26 مارس 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3332819a9fe8a204c3213359f0eb43d3&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 مارس 2011)

لاخذ العلم قال:


> السلام عليكم اخولني
> 
> اريد هذه الاوراق العلمية من فضلكم
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم..لماذا تكرر طلبك في كل مكان؟؟

بعد ان قمت بالبحث و احضار الابحاث لك و جدت انك قمت بالطلب في الصفحة الاخري؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 مارس 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3332819a9fe8a204c3213359f0eb43d3&searchtype=a




http://www.4shared.com/document/vtajL-uH/as_online.html


----------



## bessam25 (26 مارس 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/vtajl-uh/as_online.html



جعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتك ...شكرا


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية من موقع ساينز دايركت:

*Who guidelines and national standards for reuse and water quality* 

_Water Research_, _Volume 28, Issue 1_, _January 1994_, _Pages 119-124_

I. Hespanhol, A.M.E. Prost

******

*Use of treated municipal wastewater in irrigated agriculture—Review of some practices in Spain and Greece* 

_Agricultural Water Management_, _Volume 97, Issue 9_, _September 2010_, _Pages 1233-1241_

Francisco Pedrero, Ioannis Kalavrouziotis, Juan José Alarcón, Prodromos Koukoulakis, Takashi Asano

******

*Health guidelines for the use of wastewater in agriculture and aquaculture : Report of a WHO Scientific Group, Technical Report Series No. 778, World Health Organization, Geneva, 1989* 

_Resources, Conservation and Recycling_, _Volume 6, Issue 2_, _February 1992_, _Page 169_

Ralph Mitchell

*******

*Guidelines for the safe use of wastewater, excreta and greywater, Volume 3: Wastewater and Excreta use in Aquaculture, 2006, WHO, 20, Avenue Appia, 1211, Geneva, 27 Switzerland, 92-4-154684-0 (V 3), US $ 45.00, 158.* 

_Science of The Total Environment_, _Volume 382, Issues 2-3_, _1 September 2007_, _Pages 391-392_

Santosh M. Avvannavar, Monto Mani

أرجو المساعدة

وبارك الله فيكم

أخوكم م. محمد


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 مارس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية من موقع ساينز دايركت:
> 
> ...


 
جميع البحوث مضغوطات في هذا الملف

http://www.4shared.com/file/1DKNuZlT/4_online.html


----------



## الهام اسماعيل (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى الحصول على ابحاث وجورنالز فى موضوع soil reinforcement
حتى استفيد منها فى رسالة الماجيستير 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## لاخذ العلم (27 مارس 2011)

اخ هاني سليمان لقد وضعت طلبين فقط على امل ان احصل على ورقة 

جمعك الله بعائلتك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 مارس 2011)

لاخذ العلم قال:


> اخ هاني سليمان لقد وضعت طلبين فقط على امل ان احصل على ورقة
> 
> جمعك الله بعائلتك


 الم تحصل على كل البحوث؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا للأخ رفاق الصحراء ولجميع الإخوة المساهمين

ما قصرتوا ..!


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (28 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخت الكريمه.. الخطا نفسه لم يتغير
> 
> ارجو كتابة عنوان البحث واسم المؤلف وسارفعه انا ان شاء الله تعالى


لقد اتعبتك معي اخي رفاق وارجو المعذرة
Experimental study of cement grout: Rheological behavior and sedimentation 
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 مارس 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> لقد اتعبتك معي اخي رفاق وارجو المعذرة
> Experimental study of cement grout: Rheological behavior and sedimentation
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger....b7af24c61fa8b729c909fd15b9d96789&searchtype=a


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/vHPmqjem/Experimental_study_of_cement_g.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (28 مارس 2011)

استفسار من الأخ رفاق الصحراء:

هل كان الموضوع الثالث مجرد صفحة واحدة ؟؟

إذا كان أكثر من صفحة يا ريت ترفع كل الصفحات .. 

غلبتك معي .. سامحني

وشكرا


----------



## mhafeth (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا محتاج هذه الابحاث:



Damping in structures
A. P. Jeary
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 72, November-December 1997, Pages 345-355



Role of damping in wind induced excitation of towers 
Prem Krishna1, Badruddin Ahmad2 and P.K. Pande
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 14, Issues 1-3, December 1983, Pages 319-330 



Aerodynamic damping effects of tall http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...e181df29a327a07542bdebff648&searchtype=a#hit1building for a vortex induced vibration 
Hidetoshi Hayashidaa, Yoshihiro Matakia and Yoshiteru Iwasa
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 43, Issues 1-3, 1992, Pages 1973-1983 



Perception of vibration and occupant comfort in wind -excited tall buildings 
Kenny C.S. Kwoka, b, http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...10487ca4fc8ec581559f2386bde&searchtype=a#cor1, , Peter A. Hitchcockb and Melissa D. Burtonc
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 97, Issues 7-8, September-October 2009, Pages 368-380





Mitigation of wind induced motion of tall buildings
Ahsan Kareema
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 11, Issues 1-3, May 1983, Pages 273-284 



Wind-induced motion of tall buildings
A. Tallina and B. Ellingwoodb
Engineering Structures
Volume 7, Issue 4, October 1985, Pages 245-252 




Wind induced Building accelerations 
Vincent Ferraro1, Peter A. Irwin2 and Gary K. Stone1
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 36, Part 2, 1990, Pages 757-767 



The effect of amplitude-dependent damping on wind-
induced vibrations of a super tall building
Ke. Yang, C. K. Wong and A. P. Jeary
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 91, Issue 9, September 2003, Pages 1175-1198


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مارس 2011)

لاخذ العلم قال:


> اخ هاني سليمان لقد وضعت طلبين فقط على امل ان احصل على ورقة
> 
> جمعك الله بعائلتك



اخي الكريم.. ارفع الروابط او اسماء الابحاث هنا.. اذا كنت وضعتهم من قبل تاكد اننا بحثنا عنهم و لم نحصل عليهم..

كل الاحترام


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مارس 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا محتاج هذه الابحاث:
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/document/X1DdWJb0/zxcxczx.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/rXLSV17t/sxa.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/d0LsWvfu/kjasdkasdkaksdn.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PBC_zJqU/dfsdfsdfsdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/rf9vKlgX/dfdfdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/SNNYlw9A/cvcvcv.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/GUZjnjtl/asssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/HqjkMoJH/asdasas.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/nYUo9xu3/asdadad.html


----------



## mhafeth (29 مارس 2011)

أخ هاني سليمان
لك مني جزيل الشكر و ادعوا الله بأن يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا

أحتاج الى بعض الابحاث الاضافية ( اذا كان هذا ممكن)



Accelerations and comfort criteria for buildings undergoing complex http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...46c71ee34bdc23737dc6aab160f&searchtype=a#hit1motions
W. H. Melbourne and T. R. Palmer
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 41, Issues 1-3, October 1992, Pages 105-116 


Damping properties of buildings in Japan
Kenichi Suda, Naoki Satake, Junichiro Ono and Atsushi Sasaki
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 59, Issues 2-3, March 1996, Pages 383-392 



Experimental evaluation of aerodynamic damping of tall buildings
H. Marukawa, N. Kato, K. Fujii and Y. Tamura
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 59, Issues 2-3, March 1996, Pages 177-190



The description and measurement of nonlinear dampingin structures 
Alan P. Jeary
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 59, Issues 2-3, March 1996, Pages 103-114 


Random damping in buildings and its AR model 
J. Q. Fang, A. P. Jeary, Q. S. Li* and C. K. Wong
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 79, Issues 1-2, 1 January 1999, Pages 159-167 



Effects of amplitude-dependent damping and time constant on wind-induced responses of super tall building
J.R. Wu, P.F. Liu and Q.S. Li,
Computers & Structures
Volume 85, Issues 15-16, August 2007, Pages 1165-1176 



Influence of mean wind speed, surface roughness and structural damping on the reliability of wind loaded buildings
G.I Schuëller, C.G Bucher and P.H.W Prenninger
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 30, Issues 1-3, August 1988, Pages 221-231 



Damping of structures due to soil-structure interaction 
M. Novaka and L. El Hifnawy
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 11, Issues 1-3, May 1983, Pages 295-306 



Across-wind loads of typical tall buildings
M. Gu and Y. Quan
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 92, Issue 13, November 2004, Pages 1147-1165



Wind-induced responses of tall buildings experiencing complex motion 
S. Thepmongkorn and K. C. S. Kwok
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 90, Issues 4-5, May 2002, Pages 515-526 



Wind load identification using http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...eeb877d36a3cd441e733770abe3&searchtype=a#hit1wind tunnel test data by inverse analysis
Jae-Seung Hwang, Ahsan Kareem and Hongjin Kim
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 99, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 18-26


----------



## sea2007 (29 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا ارجو منك مساعدتى فى ايجاد ما يلى 

The effect of reinforcement on early-age cracking due to autogenous shrinkage and thermal effects Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 26, Issue 5, July 2004, Pages 581-587
M. Sule, K. van Breugel

Prediction of cracking within early-age concrete due to thermal, drying and creep behavior Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Research, Volume 32, Issue 7, July 2002, Pages 1053-1059
Yuan Y., Wan Z. L.


Cracking behaviour of cast in situ reinforced concrete slabs with control joints Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 3, March 2011, Pages 1398-1406
Xianglin Gu, Xiaobin Song, Feng Lin, Chao Li, Xianyu Jin

Show preview | Related articles | Related reference work articles 



http://www.concrete.org.uk/services/fingertips_nuggets.asp?cmd=display&id=839 



http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_catalogue/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=37070


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 مارس 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> أخ هاني سليمان
> لك مني جزيل الشكر و ادعوا الله بأن يجمعك بعائلتك و طفلك قريبا
> 
> أحتاج الى بعض الابحاث الاضافية ( اذا كان هذا ممكن)
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل mhafeth 
السلام عليكم
في المشاركه اعلاه طلبت 8 بحوث وهذه 11 بحث... وان قالوا(( صاحب الحاجة اعمى)) فاني لا اظنك كذلك.
ارجو ان تفكر بنا فنحن طلاب علم مثلك وان تفكر بالاخرين فهم لهم حقوق علينا ايظا فارجو ان تقسم طلباتك كي نستطيع ان نخدم الجميع

http://www.4shared.com/document/WF1FG43_/Accelerations_and_comfort_crit.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/5Z1-MOFb/Across-wind_loads_of_typical_t.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MNb5IpEW/Damping_of_structures_due_to_s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/pxEYUICJ/Damping_properties_of_building.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/x1Us2MuL/Effects_of_amplitude-dependent.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/h4o63EUL/Experimental_evaluation_of_aer.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/LVlWe-7y/Influence_of_mean_wind_speed_s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/j5uhxWH9/Random_damping_in_buildings_an.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/7oKJm046/The_description_and_measuremen.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/gYE...ll.htmlfL/Wind_load_identification_using.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 مارس 2011)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> جزاك الله خيرا ارجو منك مساعدتى فى ايجاد ما يلى
> 
> The effect of reinforcement on early-age cracking due to autogenous shrinkage and thermal effects Original Research Article
> ...


 الاخ الكريم... هذه ثلاثة بحوث واما الرابطان الاخيران فلم افهم ماذا تريد بهما


http://www.4shared.com/document/3Zqf0sXK/Cracking_behaviour_of_cast_in_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/2npHBoOE/Prediction_of_cracking_within_.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/mXWsZQKK/The_effect_of_reinforcement_on.html


----------



## d.eng.asmaa (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
من فضلك اريد 
earthquake record
لزلزال العقبة بمصر و زلزال اليابان الاخير


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخي عبدالله مهندس ميكانيك Automobile
ويحتاج هذا الكتاب إذا لم يكن عندكم مشكلة

Automotive mechanics william H. Course 10th


----------



## mhafeth (29 مارس 2011)

الأخ رفاق الصحراء
لك مني جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع و ادعوا الله لك و للأخ هاني سليمان بالتوفيق
لم أرد تقسيم الأبحاث حتى لا أرسل أكثر من مرة وأصبح كالشخص المتطلب
هذه الأبحاث مفيدة جدا لكل من يهتم بالمباني العالية و أحمال الرياح عليها
أكرر شكري لك و للاخ هاني و للمنتدى الرائع


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 مارس 2011)

d.eng.asmaa قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> من فضلك اريد
> earthquake record
> لزلزال العقبة بمصر و زلزال اليابان الاخير


 السلام عليكم
يبدو انك غير فاهم الية العمل هنا 
ارجو قراءة المشاركات كي تعرف 
واذا احتجت المساعده فانا جاهز
تقديري


----------



## mhafeth (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الابحاث


Empirical aerodynamic damping function for tall buildings 
Y. Watanabe, N. Isyumov and A. G. Davenport
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 72, November-December 1997, Pages 313-321 


Experimental evaluation of aerodynamic damping of tall buildings 
H. Marukawa, N. Kato, K. Fujiihttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...4880854052f13a393687750d6f8&searchtype=a#aff3 and Y. Tamura
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 59, Issues 2-3, March 1996, Pages 177-190 


Acrosswind aerodynamic damping of isolated square-shaped buildings 
C. -M. Cheng, P. -C. Lu and M. -S. Tsai
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 90, Issues 12-15, December 2002, Pages 1743-1756 


وشكرا لكم


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (30 مارس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/vhpmqjem/experimental_study_of_cement_g.html


شكرا جزيلا دمت ذخرا لنا


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية .. من موقع ساينز دايركت:

*COD, ammonia and dissolved oxygen time profiles in the simultaneous nitrification/denitrification process* _

Biochemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 22, Issue 2_, _January 2005_, _Pages 125-133_

J.B. Holman, D.G. Wareham

**********

*Simultaneous removal of ammonia, P and COD from anaerobically digested piggery wastewater using an integrated process of chemical precipitation and air stripping* _
Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 326-332_

Xuejun Quan, Changying Ye, Yanqi Xiong, Jinxin Xiang, Fuping Wang

*********

*Nitrification/denitrification in nitrogen high-strength liquid wastes* 

_Water Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 9_, _September 1996_, _Pages 2107-2111_

Ivan Mahne, Alenka Prin




i



, France Megu



ar

**********

وشكرا 

تحياتي
م. محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## ابوجبل63 (31 مارس 2011)

ارجو التكرم بتزويدى بالورقة التالية ولكم خالص تحياتى
P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucour and A. Noumowé, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene and 
steel fibres in improving the behaviour of high strength concrete subjected to high temperature”, 
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 4, pp. 1926-1934, 
http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.conbuildmat.2010.11.064


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (31 مارس 2011)

الإخوة الكرام .. السلام عليكم

أرجو توفير الأبحاث السابقة والأبحاث التالية أيضا

*Application of GIS in Training for Environmental Management* 

_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 46, Issue 1_, _January 1996_, _Pages 17-30_

Thomas Gumbricht

********

*Development of a GIS-based monitoring and management system for underground coal mining safety* 

_International Journal of Coal Geology_, _Volume 80, Issue 2_, _1 November 2009_, _Pages 105-112_

Seda Şalap, Mahmut Onur Karslıoğlu, Nuray Demirel

*******

شاكرين لكم مساعدتكم لنا

تحياتي
م.محمد


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية .. من موقع ساينز دايركت:
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/___k7dG2/COD_ammonia_and_dissolved_oxyg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/M46pPsbI/Nitrification_denitrification_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1mftofsl/Simultaneous_removal_of_ammoni.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> الإخوة الكرام .. السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو توفير الأبحاث السابقة والأبحاث التالية أيضا
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZTKNen3i/Application_of_GIS_in_Training.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/LBwdFjUp/Development_of_a_GIS-based_mon.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 أبريل 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو التكرم بتزويدى بالورقة التالية ولكم خالص تحياتى
> P. Pliya, A-L. Beaucour and A. Noumowé, “Contribution of cocktail of polypropylene and
> steel fibres in improving the behaviour of high strength concrete subjected to high temperature”,
> Construction and Building Materials, Volume 25, Issue 4, pp. 1926-1934,
> http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.conbuildmat.2010.11.064


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/5IpRPhiY/Contribution_of_cocktail_of_po.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 
> 
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/3BLEd9Ki/cross_wind_aerodynamic_damping.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/qr0YXake/Empirical_aerodynamic_damping_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/CvNVInzq/Experimental_evaluation_of_aer.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (1 أبريل 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ "رفاق الصحراء"

سيكون لك فضل بعد الله في إتمام بحث الماجستير .. فأسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم .. وشكرا

أخوكم م. محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية .. من موقع science direct

*A GIS-based environmental modelling system for transportation planners* 

_Computers, Environment and Urban Systems_, _Volume 26, Issue 6_, _November 2002_, _Pages 577-590_

A. L. Brown, J. K. Affum

*********

*GIS-based decision support system for identifying potential sites for rainwater harvesting* 

_Physics and Chemistry of the Earth, Parts A/B/C_, _Volume 32, Issues 15-18_, _2007_, _Pages 1074-1081_

B.P. Mbilinyi, S.D. Tumbo, H.F. Mahoo, F.O. Mkiramwinyi

********

وشكرا لكم

تحياتي


----------



## alkernawy (2 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوا وبارك الله فيهم
وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
*Distinct-layer casting of SCC: The mechanical consequences of*
* thixotropy* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 38, Issue 5_, _May 2008_, _Pages 624-632_





*Behavior of full-scale self-consolidating concrete beams in shear* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 30, Issue 7_, _August 2008_, _Pages 588-596_
A.A.A. Hassan, K.M.A. Hossain, M. Lachemi

*Strength, cracking and deflection performance of large-scale self-consolidating concrete beams subjected to shear failure* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 5_, _May 2010_, _Pages 1262-1271_
A.A.A. Hassan, K.M.A. Hossain, M. Lachemi
*Corrosion resistance of self-consolidating concrete in full-scale reinforced beams* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 31, Issue 1_, _January 2009_, _Pages 29-38_
A.A.A. Hassan, K.M.A. Hossain, M. Lachemi
*Cyclic behaviour of self-consolidating concrete (SCC) filled HSS columns*
_Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures_, _2005_, _Pages 653-658_
Lin-Hai Han, Jing-Tuan You, Xiao-Kang Lin
*Nonlinear finite element analysis of SCC filled steel tubular beams*
_Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures_, _2005_, _Pages 571-577_
Hui Lu, Xiao-Ling Zhao, Lin-Hai Han


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية .. من موقع science direct
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/PcudCI9E/A_GIS-based_environmental_mode.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3F4vJlIW/GIS-based_decision_support_sys.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (2 أبريل 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوا وبارك الله فيهم
> وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> *Distinct-layer casting of SCC: The mechanical consequences of*
> *thixotropy* Original Research Article
> ...


 http://www.4shared.com/document/P8jxUFsZ/Behavior_of_full-scale_self-co.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Tltgbsoy/Corrosion_resistance_of_self-c.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/HACXvaj9/Cyclic_behaviour_of_self-conso.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/EkGVrLim/Distinct-layer_casting_of_SCC_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/U8FtoHrl/Nonlinear_finite_element_analy.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/mqqjtbVm/Strength_cracking_and_deflecti.html


----------



## alkernawy (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي رفاق الصحراء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابودال (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع اذا بالامكان توفير الابحاث التالية :
*Structural assessment of current steel design models for transmission and telecommunication towers* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 61, Issue 8_, _August 2005_, _Pages 1108-1134_
J.G.S. da Silva, P.C.G. da S. Vellasco, S.A.L. de Andrade, M.I.R. de Oliveira

*Wind-induced transmission tower foundation loads: A field study-design code comparison* Original Research Article
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 96, Issues 6-7_, _June-July 2008_, _Pages 1103-1110_
E. Savory, G.A.R. Parke, P. Disney, N. Toy

*Accurate modeling of joint effects in lattice transmission towers* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Available online 23 March 2011_
W.Q. Jiang, Z.Q. Wang, G. McClure, G.L. Wang, J.D. Geng


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 أبريل 2011)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع اذا بالامكان توفير الابحاث التالية :
> *Structural assessment of current steel design models for transmission and telecommunication towers* Original Research Article
> _Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 61, Issue 8_, _August 2005_, _Pages 1108-1134_
> J.G.S. da Silva, P.C.G. da S. Vellasco, S.A.L. de Andrade, M.I.R. de Oliveira
> ...



البحث الاخير يوجد مشكلة في موقع الجرنال , شكل الملف corrupted

http://www.4shared.com/document/PnqtLgbH/sdfsdfSD_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VFzL5Kfg/cbvzcc_2.html


----------



## omari098 (3 أبريل 2011)

thanks for your kind offer,kindly note the following
Bid-markup determination for microtunneling projects Original Research Article
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 19, Issue 2, March 2004, Pages 151-163
Sangwook Lee, Luh-Maan Chang

Experimental and analytical study of friction forces during microtunneling operations Original Research Article
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 17, Issue 1, January 2002, Pages 83-97
A. -L. Pellet-Beaucour, R. Kastner

Pipe jacking and microtunneling '91: October 23–24, 1991 London, U.K. 
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 6, Issue 3, 1991, Page 357

Pipe jacking and microtunneling design guide: National Utility Contractors Association. 1993. 24 pp. $US30.00. 
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 9, Issue 2, April 1994, Page 260

The use of ground penetrating radar on a microtunneling site : Berosch, M.; Foillard, R.; Le Ny, G. No Trenches in Town. Proceedings of International Conference, Paris (France), 12–14 Oct. 1992. pp. 219–223. Edited by J.P. Henry and M. Mermet. A.A. Balkema (1992) ISBN 90-5410-085-0 
NDT & E International, Volume 28, Issue 5, 1995, Page 314

Role of operation simulation in the analysis and improvement of microtunnelling projects Original Research Article
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 14, Supplement 1, 1999, Pages 1-19
Alberto A. Nido, Craig J. Knies, Dulcy M. Abraham

Evaluation of tunneling technology using the “decision aids for tunneling” Original Research Article
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 11, Issue 4, October 1996, Pages 491-504
Joseph V. Sinfield, Herbert H. Einstein


Microtunneling decision support system (MDS) using Neural-Autoregressive Hidden Markov Model Original Research Article
Expert Systems with Applications, Volume 38, Issue 5, May 2011, Pages 5801-5808
Sou-Sen Leu, Tri Joko Wahyu Adi


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 أبريل 2011)

omari098 قال:


> thanks for your kind offer,kindly note the following
> Bid-markup determination for microtunneling projects Original Research Article
> Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 19, Issue 2, March 2004, Pages 151-163
> Sangwook Lee, Luh-Maan Chang
> ...


 
البحوث كلها في هذا الفولدر
لكن ارجو ترتيب العناوين وكتابة الروابط في المره القادمه لان طريقة ترتيبك متعبه جدا بصراحه لا نميز بين عنوان ومؤلف ومجله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6FSLc3QV/omari089.html


----------



## م محمد عاشور (3 أبريل 2011)

بعد التحية، والشكر على هذا المجهود العظيم

أرفقت لكم روابط لبعض الأوراق العلمية، إن كان بالإمكان توفيرها، مع عظيم الإمتنان والاحترام ..!​


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 أبريل 2011)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> بعد التحية، والشكر على هذا المجهود العظيم
> 
> أرفقت لكم روابط لبعض الأوراق العلمية، إن كان بالإمكان توفيرها، مع عظيم الإمتنان والاحترام ..!​


http://www.4shared.com/document/QV46HUjG/sdfsdfs_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/fBwE8LYw/ngfhgfhgf.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1WDFX3c0/fv_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/5_M4ek5y/fsdfsd.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tNerErFp/dsDS.html


----------



## omari098 (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء, عن جد انت رهيب


----------



## omari098 (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الك كثير, هل ممكن اضيف الورقه التاليه لطلبي , وفقك الله لكل خير

The use of ground penetrating radar on a 
microtunneling site
No Trenches in Town. Proceedings of International Conference,
Paris (France), 12-14 Oct. 1992. pp. 219-223. Edited by J.P. Henry
and M. Mermet. A.A. Balkema (1992) ISBN 90-5410-085-0​


----------



## م محمد عاشور (4 أبريل 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/qv46hujg/sdfsdfs_2.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/fbwe8lyw/ngfhgfhgf.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/1wdfx3c0/fv_online.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/5_m4ek5y/fsdfsd.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/tnererfp/dsds.html



شكرا جزيلاً لك ​


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 أبريل 2011)

omari098 قال:


> شكرا الك كثير, هل ممكن اضيف الورقه التاليه لطلبي , وفقك الله لكل خير
> 
> The use of ground penetrating radar on a
> microtunneling site
> ...



This is a book not a research paper, i hope before you post the title just check it, it won't take more than 5 minutes, just imagine if i spent five 5 on every hazy tittle i will end up with wasting my time and that's i don't like

Thanks for Understanding
Have a good day


----------



## marwa maher f (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم بحث عن ادوات الحفر والقشط وادوات حفر الانفاق 
مع الشكر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي

*Physical and chemical properties of waste-activated sludge after microwave treatment* 

_Water Research_, _Volume 44, Issue 9_, _May 2010_, _Pages 2841-2849_

Qiang Yu, HengYi Lei, Zhong Li, HuaLiang Li, Kai Chen, XingHong Zhang, RenLi Liang


وشكرا جزيلا
م. محمد


----------



## omari098 (5 أبريل 2011)

*Thanks*



هاني سليمان قال:


> This is a book not a research paper, i hope before you post the title just check it, it won't take more than 5 minutes, just imagine if i spent five 5 on every hazy tittle i will end up with wasting my time and that's i don't like
> 
> Thanks for Understanding
> Have a good day



All in all, THANKS, but this is a conference proceedings and not a book, and it's clearly mentioned in the title, and it would not take more than 10 seconds to notice that, So thanks a lot and save your five minutes 

Thanks for your time and understanding


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2011)

> *All in all, THANKS, but this is a conference proceedings and not a book, and it's clearly mentioned in the title, and it would not take more than 10 seconds to notice that, So thanks a lot and save your five minutes
> 
> Thanks for your time and understanding*


Your are right sometimes is better to save your time
..

تفضل


BOOK CHARACTERISTICS Subtitle International Conference NO-DIG 92 Paris, Paris la Villette, France, 12 - 14 October 1992 Author Henry, J-P. / Mermet, M. * ISBN  90 5410 085 0 * Year 1992 Pages 450 Price On request Book covers the following topics: 
- Trenchless installations 
- Microtunnelling 
- Other techniques 
- Pipes 
- Detection and geotechnical investigations 
- Rehabilitation 
- Techniques 
- Internal inspection 
- Strategic and legal aspects 
http://www.gouda-geo.com/*******/Book.aspx?BookID=656


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2011)




----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...




اخي محمد هذا البحث تم رفعه لك في 3/3/2011

و هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/document/hOIhXxP0/Physical_and_chemical_properti.html


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (6 أبريل 2011)

أنا آسف ..

يبدو أني كنت مضيعه .. لا أدري ..

اعذرني مرة أخرى .. 

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> أنا آسف ..
> 
> يبدو أني كنت مضيعه .. لا أدري ..
> 
> ...



العفو اخي الكريم..


----------



## mhafeth (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج لهذه الابحاث 

Full-scale damping measurements of structures in Australia 
M. J. Glanville, K. C. S. Kwok and R. O. Denoon
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 59, Issues 2-3, March 1996, Pages 349-364 

Wind-induced responses of tall buildings experiencing complex motion 
S. Thepmongkorn and K. C. S. Kwok
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 90, Issues 4-5, May 2002, Pages 515-526 


Full-scale measurement of wind pressures and response accelerations of a high-rise building 
T. Ohkuma, H. Marukawa, Y. Niihori and N. Kato
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 38, Issues 2-3, July-August 1991, Pages 185-196 


Comparison of model and full-scale accelerations of a high-rise building
W.A. Dalgliesh, K.R. Cooper and J.T. Templin
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 13, Issues 1-3, December 1983, Pages 217-228 

Wind load identification using wind tunnel test data by inverse analysis
Jae-Seung Hwang, Ahsan Kareem and Hongjin Kim
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 99, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 18-26 


ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

بالأمس بدأت تجاربي في المختبر .. ادعوا لي بالتوفيق والنجاح

اليوم بحث جديد !! .. يعني مش مكرر ...!!!

*Microwave inactivation of Escherichia coli in healthcare waste* 

_Waste Management_, _Volume 28, Issue 5_, _2008_, _Pages 840-848_

L.R.S. Tonuci, C.F.P.R. Paschoalatto, R. Pisani Jr.


تحياتي لكم جميعا

م. محمد


----------



## ابن-البصرة (7 أبريل 2011)

أرجو ان احصل على المقال التالي

Design, testing and analysis of high ductile partial-strength steel–concrete composite beam-to-column joints

computers&structures

vol.83, issues 28-30, November 2005, Pages 2334-2352


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أحتاج لهذه الابحاث
> 
> Full-scale damping measurements of structures in Australia
> ...


 

most of them were uploaded by Hani in 28-3-2011
so, y u request them again?? pls if ur time unvalued, our time is valued 
, when u request , check our response
dont waste our time, eventhough those r the five repeated papers
I hope u can understand english writing​ 

http://www.4shared.com/document/WL11EpvV/Comparison_of_model_and_full-s.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/R5sSZ2IK/Full-scale_damping_measurement.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/-maGiY_z/Full-scale_measurement_of_wind.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/sn6IOCWb/Wind_load_identification_using.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1V1jGp6V/Wind-induced_responses_of_tall.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالأمس بدأت تجاربي في المختبر .. ادعوا لي بالتوفيق والنجاح
> 
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/3J_wYDDu/Microwave_inactivation_of_Esch.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أبريل 2011)

ابن-البصرة قال:


> أرجو ان احصل على المقال التالي
> 
> Design, testing and analysis of high ductile partial-strength steel–concrete composite beam-to-column joints
> 
> ...


 http://www.4shared.com/document/e9jmRZQY/Design_testing_and_analysis_of.html


----------



## زينوسوفت (7 أبريل 2011)

http://www.sdzhe.com/science?_ob=Ar...71280c7025f090de7dacfc4703b4ee4d&searchtype=a


http://www.sdzhe.com/science/book/9780123744463


----------



## زينوسوفت (7 أبريل 2011)

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (8 أبريل 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> http://www.sdzhe.com/science?_ob=ar...71280c7025f090de7dacfc4703b4ee4d&searchtype=a
> 
> 
> http://www.sdzhe.com/science/book/9780123744463


 الاخ الفاضل
ارجو كتابة الفصول التي تريدها لانه هذا كتاب وليس بحث
ام انك تريد الكتاب كاملا.؟؟؟
انتظر ردك


----------



## bessam25 (8 أبريل 2011)

Behavior and strength of circular concrete-filled tube columns
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...479d5908d8c33b2a48ee6e9cd419af8d&searchtype=a

Behaviour of normal and high strength concrete-filled compact steel tube circular stub columns
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ca9691862ac74f8c80dfa069371dc76e&searchtype=a
Strength and Stiffness of Circular Concrete-Filled Tubes
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v136/i12/p1545_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أبريل 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> Behavior and strength of circular concrete-filled tube columns
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...479d5908d8c33b2a48ee6e9cd419af8d&searchtype=a
> 
> Behaviour of normal and high strength concrete-filled compact steel tube circular stub columns
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/EgNPR4Gc/xcvzcvz.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/59zEzfoo/cvzcxvbzcvb.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/9mrlnxjR/asdasd_2.html


----------



## زينوسوفت (8 أبريل 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780123744463
أخي أريد هذا الكتاب كاملا ان امكن
بالاضافة الى ..
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ad0fa8aee316bf257a6933e443f24a22&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...9b25d4ee8717fe33ad428222a79ca76f&searchtype=a
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...6d08a2becee30b52ebff471338fe74a5&searchtype=a

http://www.sdzhe.com/science?_ob=Ar...d41c54a17f6c89cd5d95333a2b6e8453&searchtype=a

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## bessam25 (9 أبريل 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/egnpr4gc/xcvzcvz.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/59zezfoo/cvzcxvbzcvb.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/9mrlnxjr/asdasd_2.html



بارك الله فيك اخي هاني سليمان 

و نفع الله بك الامة


----------



## d.eng.asmaa (10 أبريل 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان

Repair and retrofit of a six storey reinforced concrete building damaged by the earthquake in south-east Sicily on the 13th December 1990 

you must purchase this article.







*G. Olivetoa and L. D. Decaninib*

*Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering*
Volume 17, Issue 1, January 1998, Pages 57-71


----------



## mhafeth (10 أبريل 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> most of them were uploaded by Hani in 28-3-2011
> 
> so, y u request them again?? pls if ur time unvalued, our time is valued
> , when u request , check our response
> ...


 



First of all Thanks a lot for the articles
Only two articles were uploaded earlier by Hani BUT the links were broken so I asked for them again.
I am l aways appreciating others time & effort.


Best Regards​


----------



## مسلم البصري (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ارجو منك البحث والكتاب التاليين :
البحث رابطه هوModelling in-plane micro-structure of masonry walls by rigid elements
اما الكتاب فرابطه هو :
http://books.google.com/books?id=GK...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

هذا واسال الله العلي القدير ان يجمعك بعائلتك وطفلك باقرب وقت انه سميع الدعاء


----------



## مسلم البصري (10 أبريل 2011)

العفو اخي العزيز رابط البحث الذي عنوانه Modelling in-plane micro-structure of masonry walls by rigid elements

هو http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3ce4593824c39d64e8fdb69bd4c75002&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 أبريل 2011)

d.eng.asmaa قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان
> 
> Repair and retrofit of a six storey reinforced concrete building damaged by the earthquake in south-east Sicily on the 13th December 1990
> 
> ...


 


http://www.4shared.com/document/yNk0hlHP/Repair_and_retrofit_of_a_six_s.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 أبريل 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> العفو اخي العزيز رابط البحث الذي عنوانه Modelling in-plane micro-structure of masonry walls by rigid elements
> 
> هو http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...3ce4593824c39d64e8fdb69bd4c75002&searchtype=a


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/chmLyB9T/Modelling_in-plane_micro-struc.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 أبريل 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> ارجو منك البحث والكتاب التاليين :
> البحث رابطه هوmodelling in-plane micro-structure of masonry walls by rigid elements
> اما الكتاب فرابطه هو :
> ...


 
لا يمكن التنزيل من كوكل لانه موقع للبيع ولا تتعامل معه اي جامعه


----------



## people22 (11 أبريل 2011)

future of energy and sustainability بعد اذنك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 أبريل 2011)

people22 قال:


> future of energy and sustainability بعد اذنك


 يبدو من عدد مشاركاتك انها الاولى
ولذلك اود ان اذكرك بان تذهب الى مشاركات الاعضاء جميعا كي تعرف طريقة البحث وطريقة الطلب 
ونحن بالخدمه ان شاء الله


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنك يا هندسة
*You have requested:*

*Static tests on a soil–steel bridge structure with a relieving slab*
_Damian Beben; Zbigniew Manko _
_Structure and Infrastructure Engineering: Maintenance, Management, Life-Cycle Design and Performance_, 1744-8980, Volume 6, Issue 3, First published 2010, Pages 329 – 346


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 أبريل 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يا هندسة
> *You have requested:*
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/oU_PJLTq/335777_770885140_794663382.html


----------



## mhafeth (12 أبريل 2011)

أحتاج لهذه الابحاث (إن أمكن):

Performance of a tall building under wind action 
N. Isyumov, A.A. Fediw, J. Colaco and P.V. Banavalkar
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 42, Issues 1-3, October 1992, Pages 1053-1064 


Enhanced scour tests to evaluate pedestrian level winds 
F. Livesey, D. Morrish, M. Mikitiuk and N. Isyumov
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 44, Issues 1-3, October 1992, Pages 2265-2276 


The role of damping, mass and stiffness in the reduction of wind effects on structures
B.J. Vickery, N. Isyumov and A.G. Davenport
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 11, Issues 1-3, May 1983, Pages 285-294 


Reduction of tall building motion by aerodynamic treatments 
R. Dutton and N. Isyumov
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics
Volume 36, Part 2, 1990, Pages 739-747 

وشكرا


----------



## people22 (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك على كرمك يا رفاق الصحراء وتعبناك معانا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> أحتاج لهذه الابحاث (إن أمكن):
> 
> Performance of a tall building under wind action
> N. Isyumov, A.A. Fediw, J. Colaco and P.V. Banavalkar
> ...


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/RM3RthTS/Enhanced_scour_tests_to_evalua.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/p5ouij3j/Performance_of_a_tall_building.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/i4t_y-XD/Reduction_of_tall_building_mot.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/l2-GhvQj/The_role_of_damping_mass_and_s.html


----------



## mhafeth (13 أبريل 2011)

هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا البحث:

Design guidelines for tuned liquid column damper for structures responding to wind 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02701806&md5=ca85672ac273fb32deb9a62eacc66bd3




References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article.
Jong-Cheng Wua, http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...0ba89573116c07a4b61ea4d640d&searchtype=a#cor1, , Ming-Hsiang Shihb, Yuh-Yi Lina and Ying-Chang Shenc

Engineering Structures
Volume 27, Issue 13, November 2005, Pages 1893-1905


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

إذا ممكن توفير البحث التالي

*Chemical precipitation of phosphate and ammonia from swine wastewater* 

_Biomass and Bioenergy_, _Volume 4, Issue 5_, _1993_, _Pages 365-371_

P.H. Liao, Y. Gao, K.V. Lo

تحياتي لكم

م. محمد


----------



## omari098 (14 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



هاني سليمان قال:


> your are right sometimes is better to save your time
> ..
> 
> تفضل
> ...



شكرا لك على الوقت المبذول , ووفقك الله لما فيه خير الدنيا و الاخره و جمعك بمن تحب, 
و ما بين غمضة عين و انتباهتها يغير الله من حال ال حال


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 أبريل 2011)

omari098 قال:


> شكرا لك على الوقت المبذول , ووفقك الله لما فيه خير الدنيا و الاخره و جمعك بمن تحب,
> و ما بين غمضة عين و انتباهتها يغير الله من حال ال حال



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم..


----------



## omarbero (17 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هده الاضافه راح تفيدنا كتير


----------



## مروج روميل (18 أبريل 2011)

مبادرة جيدة وجزاك اللة خيرا وافادنا من هذة الابحاث 
اسال عن

C1-hummer impact on reinforced concret 


]
2-t[the earthquaqe variables according to rise of building[/COLOR]


----------



## mhafeth (18 أبريل 2011)

هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الأبحاث:

Design guidelines for tuned liquid column damper for structures responding to wind 


Jong-Cheng Wua, , Ming-Hsiang Shihb, Yuh-Yi Lina and Ying-Chang Shenc
Engineering Structures
Volume 27, Issue 13, November 2005, Pages 1893-1905 


Multiple tuned liquid column dampers for reducing coupled lateral and torsional vibration of structures 
K. M. Shum and Y. L. Xu
Engineering Structures
Volume 26, Issue 6, May 2004, Pages 745-758 

Effectiveness of tuned liquid column dampers for vibration control of towers
T. Balendra, C. M. Wang and H. F. Cheong
Engineering Structures
Volume 17, Issue 9, November 1995, Pages 668-675 

Parameter identification of new bidirectional tuned liquid column and sloshing http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c50472db2dc66e51e6c70c1fdb2&searchtype=a#hit1dampers
Sung-Kyung Leea, Kyung-Won Minb, and Hye-Ri Lee
Journal of Sound and Vibration
Volume 330, Issue 7, 28 March 2011, Pages 1312-1327 

Optimization of tuned liquid column dampers
H. Gao , K. C. S. Kwok and B. Samali 
Engineering Structures
Volume 19, Issue 6, June 1997, Pages 476-486


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 أبريل 2011)

مروج روميل قال:


> مبادرة جيدة وجزاك اللة خيرا وافادنا من هذة الابحاث
> اسال عن
> 
> c1-hummer impact on reinforced concret
> ...



اين الرابط...اسم الجرنال...التفاصيل مهمة اخي


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> هل من الممكن الحصول على هذا الأبحاث:
> 
> Design guidelines for tuned liquid column damper for structures responding to wind
> 
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/DVq_4dT1/hjkfh.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/kem6UUlJ/fgdfggggggggggg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1af29S6g/fdgsfgdfg.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/eDqxZdt0/asdasd_3.html


----------



## mhafeth (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

هل من الممكن اعادة رفع آخر بحث

Optimization of tuned liquid column dampers
H. Gao , K. C. S. Kwok and B. Samali 
Engineering Structures
Volume 19, Issue 6, June 1997, Pages 476-486


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع
> 
> هل من الممكن اعادة رفع آخر بحث
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/bT9qVsqJ/dcdfdf.html


----------



## عبووود الهندسه  (22 أبريل 2011)

السلاااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته ,, لو سمحت اريد منك بحث عن الاجهزه المسااحيه الحديثه مدعم بالصور للاجهزه ؟؟؟ عندنا دكتووور معقد الله يخاارجنا منه بس ,,, ربي يسعدك ان شااء الله على هذي الخدمه


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 أبريل 2011)

عبووود الهندسه قال:


> السلاااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته ,, لو سمحت اريد منك بحث عن الاجهزه المسااحيه الحديثه مدعم بالصور للاجهزه ؟؟؟ عندنا دكتووور معقد الله يخاارجنا منه بس ,,, ربي يسعدك ان شااء الله على هذي الخدمه




والله يا اخ عبود ما اني عارف شو اقلك.. اعتقد انك ممكن تقول بهذا الامر بقليل من البحث علي جوجل.. نحن هنا لا نحل تعينات بل نلبي طلبات ابحاث محددة و منشورة في مجلات علمية.. فاذا كان طلبك كذلك فنحن علي اتم الاستعداد و ان كان لا...فشمر عن ساعد و جهز تعينيك...

تقبل مروري..


----------



## mhafeth (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الابحاث

Characteristics of multiple tuned liquid column dampers in suppressing structural vibration 
H. Gao, K. S. C. Kwok and B. Samali
Engineering Structures
Volume 21, Issue 4, April 1999, Pages 316-331 

Magneto-rheological tuned liquid column dampers (MR-TLCDs) for vibration mitigation of tall buildings: modelling and analysis of open-loop control 
J.Y. Wang, Y.Q. Ni, J.M. Ko nd B.F. Spencer, Jr
Computers & Structures
Volume 83, Issues 25-26, September 2005, Pages 2023-2034 


Tuned liquid column damper for suppressing pitching motion of structures
S. D. Xue, J. M. Ko and Y. L. Xu
Engineering Structures
Volume 22, Issue 11, November 2000, Pages 1538-1551 

Optimal designs for non-uniform tuned liquid column dampers in horizontal motion 
Jong-Cheng Wu, Cheng-Hsing Changa and Yuh-Yi Lin
Journal of Sound and Vibration
Volume 326, Issues 1-2, 25 September 2009, Pages 104-122 

شكرا لكم على صبركم علينا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 أبريل 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 
> Characteristics of multiple tuned liquid column dampers in suppressing structural vibration
> ...


http://ifile.it/yqjownl/333.pdf
http://ifile.it/aqiefuv/Characteris...mpers in suppressing structural vibration.pdf
http://ifile.it/xoha9k0/Optimal des...iquid column dampers in horizontal motion.pdf
http://ifile.it/qadfi9z/Tuned liquid column damper for suppressing pitching motion of structures.pdf


----------



## ابوجبل63 (24 أبريل 2011)

أرجو التكرم بتزويدى بهذه الورقة ولكم جزيل الشكر
Shengyi Li, Yingchun Liu, Rongbo Zhu, Hongguang Li, Wensi Ding, “Compressive Strength and Splitting Tensile Strength of Steel Fiber Reinforced Ultra High Strength Concrete (SFRC)”, Applied Mechanics and Materials Journal, Vol. 34-35, pp 1441-1444, 2010.


----------



## مسلم البصري (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز ارجو منك البحوث التالية :
1-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6VJS-45TTJ4P-1&_user=10&_coverDate=06/30/2002&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=d874c08e08c58ab167b51b955d798cb0&searchtype=a

2-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V28-47XFB1H-81&_user=10&_coverDate=07/03/1994&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=25a21a256de12c9fe9bab8339c8c9cf1&searchtype=a

3-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V28-47XC0GJ-DK&_user=10&_coverDate=12/31/1989&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=6390e5e44c599cf2d87516e5a8add2e9&searchtype=a

4-http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-JCJG200109000.htm


5-http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-JCJG200109002.htm


اسال الله العلي القدير ان يحفظ عائلتك واطفالك ويجمع الله بكم جميعا باقرب وقت


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أبريل 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> أرجو التكرم بتزويدى بهذه الورقة ولكم جزيل الشكر
> Shengyi Li, Yingchun Liu, Rongbo Zhu, Hongguang Li, Wensi Ding, “Compressive Strength and Splitting Tensile Strength of Steel Fiber Reinforced Ultra High Strength Concrete (SFRC)”, Applied Mechanics and Materials Journal, Vol. 34-35, pp 1441-1444, 2010.


http://www.4shared.com/document/CIt0rQ0B/http___scitationaiporg_getpdf_.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أبريل 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز ارجو منك البحوث التالية :
> 1-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=articleurl&_udi=b6vjs-45ttj4p-1&_user=10&_coverdate=06/30/2002&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=gateway&_origin=gateway&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=c000050221&_version=1&_urlversion=0&_userid=10&md5=d874c08e08c58ab167b51b955d798cb0&searchtype=a
> 
> ...



1,2,3, اعد رفع الرابط..الرابط الي و ضعته لا يعمل.. ضع اسم البحث افضل

4و5 ليس لدي امكانية


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (25 أبريل 2011)

*هذه المشاركة تقدمت بها من قبل ولم يأت الرد عليها*
******
*

*السلام عليكم

إذا ممكن توفير البحث التالي

Chemical precipitation of phosphate and ammonia from swine wastewater 

Biomass and Bioenergy, Volume 4, Issue 5, 1993, Pages 365-371

P.H. Liao, Y. Gao, K.V. Lo

تحياتي لكم

م. محمد*
*******


*الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث
*​


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> *هذه المشاركة تقدمت بها من قبل ولم يأت الرد عليها*
> ******
> *
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم.. هذه المشاركة تم الرد عليها...

اشتراكي لا يغطي ابحاث ما قبل 1994 و بحثك في عام 1993

تقبل احترامي


----------



## حكمت علي الياس (26 أبريل 2011)

من فضلك اي شي عن تكنلوجيا الخرسانة بالعربي


----------



## مسلم البصري (26 أبريل 2011)

*مساعدة*

اخي العزيز تم اعادة رفع الروابط والبحوث التالية مع روابطها ادناه مع فائق شكري وتقديري لحضرتك.
1- (A micro-mechanical model for the homogenisation of masonry)
رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d874c08e08c58ab167b51b955d798cb0&searchtype=a

2-(Micromechanical modeling of brick-masonry fracture)
رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d52754900f895c3a0b8a64f45cade9bb&searchtype=a

3-(Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part II: Structural examples) رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...775382a3d6ef79228e085a4249f8749a&searchtype=a

4-(Numerical derivation of averaged material properties of hollow concrete block masonry) رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...73eb4478b414b2aee95222edb207762a&searchtype=a

5-(Mechanics of masonry in compression: Results from a homogenisation approach) رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...860600f634dfbd5ba9b78fee7cf4fbda&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 أبريل 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> اخي العزيز تم اعادة رفع الروابط والبحوث التالية مع روابطها ادناه مع فائق شكري وتقديري لحضرتك.
> 1- (A micro-mechanical model for the homogenisation of masonry)
> رابطه http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d874c08e08c58ab167b51b955d798cb0&searchtype=a
> 
> ...




http://ifile.it/u2odlxg/dfgdfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/htb1zy5/dsdfds.pdf
http://ifile.it/f8dy71t/fgbdfffffffffff.pdf
http://ifile.it/324ovkf/ghgfhfghgf.pdf
http://ifile.it/rjnot7d/tyyyyyyyyyyy.pdf


----------



## tamertabash (27 أبريل 2011)

*الرجاء من طرفك (الحصول على هذه paper ) للضرورة*

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية 
الرجاء من طرفك (الحصول على هذه paper ) للضرورة
م. تامر طبش 



Removal of nitrate from water by electroreduction and electro coagulation​
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 89, Issue 1_, _4 January 2002_, _Pages 83-94_
A. Sava Koparal, Ülker Bakir Öütveren​ 

Treatment of potable water containing low concentration of arsenic with electrocoagulation: Different connection modes and Fe–Al electrodes 
_Separation and Purification Technology_, _Volume 77, Issue 3_, _4 March 2011_, _Pages 283-293_
Mehmet Kobya, Feride Ulu, Ugur Gebologlu, Erhan Demirbas, Mehmet S. Oncel​ 
Laboratory study of electro-coagulation–flotation for water treatment 
_Water__ Research_, _Volume 36, Issue 16_, _September 2002_, _Pages 4064-4078_
Jia-Qian Jiang, Nigel Graham, Cecile André, Geoff H. Kelsall, Nigel Brandon​ 
Effects of water chemistry on arsenic removal from drinking water by electrocoagulation 
_Water Research_, _Volume 45, Issue 1_, _January 2011_, _Pages 384-392_
Wei Wan, Troy J. Pepping, Tuhin Banerji, Sanjeev Chaudhari, Daniel E. Giammar​ 
Electrocoagulation of potable water 
_Water Research_, _Volume 18, Issue 11_, _1984_, _Pages 1355-1360_
Eilen A. Vik, Dale A. Carlson, Arild S. Eikum, Egil T. Gjessing​ 
Defluoridation of septentrional Sahara water of north Africa by electrocoagulation process using bipolar aluminium electrodes 
_Water Research_, _Volume 32, Issue 5_, _1 March 1998_, _Pages 1604-1612_
N. Mameri, A.R. Yeddou, H. Lounici, D. Belhocine, H. Grib, B. Bariou​ 
Comparison of electrocoagulation and chemical coagulation pretreatment for enhanced virus removal using microfiltration membranes
_Water Research_, _Volume 39, Issue 13_, _August 2005_, _Pages 3098-3108_
Bintuan Zhu, Dennis A. Clifford, Shankararaman Chellam​ 
Effects of co-existing anions on fluoride removal in electrocoagulation (EC) process using aluminum electrodes 
_Water Research_, _Volume 37, Issue 18_, _November 2003_, _Pages 4513-4523_
C. Y. Hu, S. L. Lo, W. H. Kuan​ 
Effects of co-existing anions on fluoride removal in electrocoagulation (EC) process using aluminum electrodes
_Water Research_, _Volume 37, Issue 18_, _November 2003_, _Pages 4513-4523_
C. Y. Hu, S. L. Lo, W. H. Kuan​ 
Factors influencing arsenic and nitrate removal from drinking water in a continuous flow electrocoagulation (EC) process
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 173, Issues 1-3_, _15 January 2010_, _Pages 528-533_
N. Sanjeev Kumar, Sudha Goel​


----------



## هاني سليمان (27 أبريل 2011)

tamertabash قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعطيك العافية
> الرجاء من طرفك (الحصول على هذه paper ) للضرورة
> م. تامر طبش
> ...




http://ifile.it/52ujgt3/dfgdfgd.pdf
http://ifile.it/ciajv48/fdfdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/rs3w20t/fgdfgdfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/2z51wun/fgdgdfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/yqoun8t/fgsfgsfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/jorbftz/fgsfgsgf.pdf
http://ifile.it/n9yc4um/gbfdgfdg.pdf
http://ifile.it/nd6izmf/gfhfghfgf.pdf
http://ifile.it/o7bpfha/sdsdsd.pdf


----------



## بتروجت (27 أبريل 2011)

ارجو ارسال لى ابحاث عن Cable stayed bridge وخاصه كيفية حل مسائلها باستخدام الـSap 2000


----------



## anass81 (27 أبريل 2011)

بتروجت قال:


> ارجو ارسال لى ابحاث عن Cable stayed bridge وخاصه كيفية حل مسائلها باستخدام الـSap 2000



السلام عليكم

بداية , ارجو ان تقرأ المشاركة الأولى التي توضح كيفية طلب الابحاث 
على العموم , هذه بعض الروابط المفيدة لك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vAZowLZiLI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7u_Ebc1qOM


----------



## zizoxide (27 أبريل 2011)

برجاء المساعدة فى احضار هذين البحثين

1- *Dynamic impact analysis of long span cable-stayed bridges under moving loads* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 30, Issue 4_, _April 2008_, _Pages 1160-1177_
D. Bruno, F. Greco, P. Lonetti

2- *Experimental and analytical studies on dynamic characteristics of a large span cable-stayed bridge* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 27, Issue 4_, _March 2005_, _Pages 535-548_
Wei-Xin Ren, Xue-Lin Peng, You-Qin Lin


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 أبريل 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> برجاء المساعدة فى احضار هذين البحثين
> 
> 1- *Dynamic impact analysis of long span cable-stayed bridges under moving loads* Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 30, Issue 4_, _April 2008_, _Pages 1160-1177_
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/utfm6qe/Dynamic imp...n cable-stayed bridges under moving loads.pdf
http://ifile.it/a26obfi/Experimenta...stics of a large span cable-stayed bridge.pdf


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية:

*Augmentation of solar still performance using flash evaporation* 

_Desalination_, _Volume 257, Issues 1-3_, _July 2010_, _Pages 58-65_

A.M. El-Zahaby, A.E. Kabeel, A.I. Bakry, S.A. El-agouz, O.M. Hawam

*****

*Parameters affecting solar still productivity* 

_Energy Conversion and Management_, _Volume 41, Issue 16_, _1 November 2000_, _Pages 1797-1809_

A. Safwat Nafey, M. Abdelkader, A. Abdelmotalip, A. A. Mabrouk

*****

*Modeling and determination of heat transfer coefficient in a basin solar still using CFD* 

_Desalination_, _Volume 268, Issues 1-3_, _1 March 2011_, _Pages 103-110_

Narjes Setoodeh, Rahbar Rahimi, Abolhasan Ameri

*****

من موقع Science Direct

وشكرا جزيلا لكم

م. محمد


----------



## Adel Abdallah (28 أبريل 2011)

الأخوة الأفاضل
اريد فك ملف مضغوط امتداده ccd. وليس zip او rar او iso l فارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bessam25 (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي:
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=205004


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 أبريل 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية:
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/c2fvw1q/Augmentation of solar still performance using flash evaporation.pdf
http://ifile.it/a9izgt5/Modeling an...fficient in a basin solar still using CFD.pdf
http://ifile.it/9av35cz/Parameters affecting solar still productivity.pdf


----------



## عبيرمبروك (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احتاج ابحاث من


----------



## obs.1983 (29 أبريل 2011)

احتاجها ايضا بارك الله بك ان حصلت عليها وارسلتها لي


----------



## obs.1983 (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس عمر موصلي مشارك جديد اختصاص مدني ...


----------



## عبيرمبروك (29 أبريل 2011)

*Augmentation of solar still performance using flash evaporation*

ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## عبيرمبروك (29 أبريل 2011)

*scincedirect*

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
*Parameters affecting solar still productivity* 

*Modeling and determination of heat transfer coefficient in a basin solar still using CFD*


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 أبريل 2011)

عبيرمبروك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> احتاج ابحاث من


 اظن من الواضح جدا لكل عاقل .. انه لا يمكن التكهن بما تريدين الا ان تكتبين العناويين
وسابقى مستغرب لطلبك طول عمري
انتظر عناوين ما تحتاجينه عسى ان يمكننا الله تعالى من رفعها لكي


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 أبريل 2011)

obs.1983 قال:


> احتاجها ايضا بارك الله بك ان حصلت عليها وارسلتها لي


 
وما هي يا بش مهندس؟؟؟ 

ارجو من المشاركين ان لا يسفهون ويسذجون الموضوع
الموضوع علمي والذي لا ينتفع منه .. ارجو ان يقرا ويرحل ولا نريد حتى كلمات الشكر التي لا يجيدها الكثيرون


----------



## bessam25 (30 أبريل 2011)

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=205004


----------



## laith_civil (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم.. الحقيقه انا طالب دراسات عليا من العراق.. ومحتاج الى مواضيع تتعلق بتأثير تدرج الرمل على الخلطات الاسفلتيه والحقيقه لم اجد بحوث تغنيني في هذا الموضوع... وموضوع بحثي هو
Effect of natural sand on asphalt concrete mixes
ونشكركم جزيل الشكر مقدما
ايميلي هو *********


----------



## ENG/AHMED (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
انا اريد عده ان تمكنت منهم كان بها وان لم فلا عليك
Punching shear in concrete slabs Original Research Article
International Journal of Mechanical Sciences, Volume 41, Issue 1, January 1999, Pages 1-15
David Z. Yankelevsky, Orit Leibowitz

Ultimate punching shear strength analysis of slab–column connections Original Research Article
Cement and Concrete Composites, Volume 24, Issue 6, December 2002, Pages 509-521
D. D. Theodorakopoulos, R. N. Swamy

Strain-based strength model for direct punching shear of interior slab–column connections Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 33, Issue 3, March 2011, Pages 1062-1073
Hong-Gun Park, Kyoung-Kyu Choi, Lan Chung

Prediction of punching shear strength of two-way slabs Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 33, Issue 5, May 2011, Pages 1742-1753
Ahmed A. Elshafey, Emad Rizk, H. Marzouk, Mahmoud R. Haddara
Open Show preview | Related articles | Related reference work articles 

Modelling and experimental assessment of punching shear in flat slabs with shearheads Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 32, Issue 12, December 2010, Pages 3911-3924
M.A. Eder, R.L. Vollum, A.Y. Elghazouli, T. Abdel-Fattah


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (1 مايو 2011)

laith_civil قال:


> السلام عليكم.. الحقيقه انا طالب دراسات عليا من العراق.. ومحتاج الى مواضيع تتعلق بتأثير تدرج الرمل على الخلطات الاسفلتيه والحقيقه لم اجد بحوث تغنيني في هذا الموضوع... وموضوع بحثي هو
> effect of natural sand on asphalt concrete mixes
> ونشكركم جزيل الشكر مقدما
> ايميلي هو *********


ابحث في المجلات العلميه التي لنا اشتراك بها وهي مذكوره في اكثر من مشاركه
اما ان نقوم بالبحث لك فاني اعتذر باسم الجميع يا اخي الفاضل.. لا يوجد ما يسمح من الوقت بهذا
اذا لم تعرف المجلات ساكتبها لك
تقديري


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (1 مايو 2011)

عبيرمبروك قال:


> مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
> *parameters affecting solar still productivity*
> 
> *modeling and determination of heat transfer coefficient in a basin solar still using cfd*




ألف شكر لك أخت عبير مبروك .. وكذلك طبعا للأخ رفاق الصحراء

تحياتي للجميع .. ولا تنسونا من الدعاء

م. محمد​


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (1 مايو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://ifile.it/c2fvw1q/augmentation of solar still performance using flash evaporation.pdf
> http://ifile.it/a9izgt5/modeling an...fficient in a basin solar still using cfd.pdf
> http://ifile.it/9av35cz/parameters affecting solar still productivity.pdf



شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة


----------



## سيف الطائي (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

ممكن هذه البحوث



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...a064b4b5f6bf4befe7b70e6d1ade064a&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...f0272d82aec5b6b16c0e008bfbd42661&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c578c49e54bcc656ea82ab7a702e48da&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...511ae978918f983ba661012d271258aa&searchtype=a


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22ede5fa6d1c5a2339d6f0b81af142fc&searchtype=a






و شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع المفيد و القيم


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو منكم توفير الأبحاث التالية

*Effect of inclination of the external reflector on the performance of a basin type solar still at various seasons* 

_Energy for Sustainable Development_, _Volume 13, Issue 4_, _December 2009_, _Pages 244-249_

Abdul Jabbar N. Khalifa, Hussein A. Ibrahim

******

*Review of researches and developments on solar stills* 

_Desalination_, _*In Press, Corrected Proof*_, _Available online 17 April 2011_

A.E. Kabeel, S.A. El-Agouz

******

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس أبونوار نوار (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك فيك 
ممكن الحصول علي هذه الابحاث
behavior of composite space truss


----------



## ahmed_mohmed2270 (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن
confining concrete in the compression zone to improve the flexural capcity of Reinforced concrete beams


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (3 مايو 2011)

سيف الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن هذه البحوث
> 
> ...


 



هل هي نفسها التي طلبتها في موقع التقنيه؟ ام احضرها لك
انتظر الرد


----------



## سيف الطائي (3 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على نباهتك و ذكائك و حسن تصرفك

لا ليست نفس البحوث , و لقطع الشك باليقين 
فقد قمت بمقارنة البحوث في الموقع المذكور مع هذه البحوث و لم تكن نفسها

فارجو منك ان تحضر هذه البحوث

بالمناسبة , انا اقوم عادة بطلب البحوث من اكثر من موقع هندسي واحد لكي لا اكون ثقلا على صاحب الموضوع مع العلم انهم جميعا كرماء و يتعاملون مع الاعضاء الاخرين بلطف و احترام و امانة.

و اسال الله ان يجازيكم خيرا.


----------



## bessam25 (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

ممكن هذه البحوث

Analysis on Load-Deformation Curves of the Concentrically Compressed Concrete Filled Circular CFRP-Steel Tubular Stub Columns 

Axial Strength of Concrete-Filled Square Steel Tubular Columns Reinforced by Inner Circular Steel Tube


----------



## bessam25 (4 مايو 2011)

Axial Strength of Concrete-Filled Square Steel Tubular Columns Reinforced by Inner Circular Steel Tube 
Analysis on Load-Deformation Curves of the Concentrically Compressed Concrete Filled Circular CFRP-Steel Tubular Stub Columns


----------



## مسلم البصري (4 مايو 2011)

*مساعدة*

عفوا اخي العزيز ممكن البحوث التالية :
1Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part II: Structural examples

الرابط هوhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...2a13235ceb00d6d6039e782f35db059f&searchtype=a

2A comparative study on the approximate analysis of masonry structures

الربط هوhttp://www.springerlink.com/*******/l35081229305j052/

3-A micro-mechanical model for the homogenisation of masonry

الرابط هوhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...874c08e08c58ab167b51b955d798cb0&searchtype=a*


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 مايو 2011)

سيف الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن هذه البحوث
> 
> ...




اخي الروابط لا تعمل ..ضع اسماء البحوث افضل


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 مايو 2011)

مسلم البصري قال:


> عفوا اخي العزيز ممكن البحوث التالية :
> 1Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part II: Structural examples
> 
> الرابط هوhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...2a13235ceb00d6d6039e782f35db059f&searchtype=a
> ...



http://ifile.it/4a73rdm/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/42behn7/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/adrlj2y/3.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 مايو 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> axial strength of concrete-filled square steel tubular columns reinforced by inner circular steel tube
> analysis on load-deformation curves of the concentrically compressed concrete filled circular cfrp-steel tubular stub columns



لا اشتراك لدي اخي الكريم في هذه المجلة


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

ENG/AHMED قال:


> بارك الله فيك واسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> انا اريد عده ان تمكنت منهم كان بها وان لم فلا عليك
> Punching shear in concrete slabs Original Research Article
> International Journal of Mechanical Sciences, Volume 41, Issue 1, January 1999, Pages 1-15
> ...



http://ifile.it/zchrkvo/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/ru4wskn/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/o51xdv8/3.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/Mw_YhJIR/Modelling_and_experimental_ass.html
http://ifile.it/uax74hg/ewer.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منكم توفير الأبحاث التالية
> 
> ...




http://ifile.it/x2ge6f3/dfssdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/7d32n0i/sdsdf.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

مهندس أبونوار نوار قال:


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك فيك
> ممكن الحصول علي هذه الابحاث
> behavior of composite space truss



اخي اطلع علي كيفه طلب الابحاث و ارسل طلبك بدقة اكثر


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

ahmed_mohmed2270 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابحث عن
> confining concrete in the compression zone to improve the flexural capcity of reinforced concrete beams



ما هذا اخي؟؟ العنوان غير واضح.. اطلع علي كيفية طلب الابحاث


----------



## أفلاجي (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ربنا يجمعك بهم عاجلا غير اجل 
ممكن هذا الكتاب والذي يتحدث عن البوليمر http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780815513582


----------



## goldbeeerg (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته وفقككم الله في هذا الموضوع الفريد

إذا امكن توفير ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع

self compacting concrete using recycled concrete aggregates


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

goldbeeerg قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته وفقككم الله في هذا الموضوع الفريد
> 
> إذا امكن توفير ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع
> 
> self compacting concrete using recycled concrete aggregates



اطلع علي طريقة الاعضاء في طلب الابحاث


----------



## أفلاجي (6 مايو 2011)

أخ هاني لم ترد بخصوص موضوعي


----------



## bessam25 (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو منك توفير البحث التالي

Response of self-compacting concrete filled tubes under eccentric compression
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ae48e2e5afb00e1228f585c06b3f932a&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

أفلاجي قال:


> أخ هاني لم ترد بخصوص موضوعي



اسف اخي الكريم..لكن اشتراكي للابحاث فقط و ليس للكتب


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 مايو 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منك توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/vifwqu0/1.pdf


----------



## bessam25 (6 مايو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/vifwqu0/1.pdf



barakallaho fik a khi HANI 
vraiment merci beaucoup


----------



## سيف الطائي (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اسماء البحوث مع اسماء المؤلفين


Flexural behaviour of reinforced concrete beams strengthened with prestressed carbon composites
Dong-Suk Yanga, Sun-Kyu Parkb and Kenneth W. Neale




40-Year-old full-scale concrete bridge girder strengthened with prestressed CFRP plates anchored using gradient method
Christoph Czaderskia, , and Masoud Motavalli




Flexural strengthening of RC beams with prestressed NSM CFRP rods – Experimental and analytical investigation
Moataz Badawia and Khaled Soudki




Strengthening of prestressed concrete girders with composites: Installation, design and inspection
Owen Rosenbooma, , Catrina Walterb and Sami Rizkalla





Flexural response predictions of reinforced concrete beams strengthened with prestressed CFRP plates
Weichen Xue, Yuan Tana, and Lei Zeng


مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## امنيـــة (7 مايو 2011)

انا طبيبة واريد الحصول على بعض الابحاث ..لا اعلم ان كان بامكاني ذلك ام لا ..شكرا لك مقدما على اي حال
هاهي المقالات
1-
Meeting the curriculum needs for different career paths in Laboratory Medicine

Brian R. Smith, a, 
aDepartment of Laboratory Medicine, Yale School of Medicine, 333 Cedar Street—CB407, PO Box 208035, New Haven, CT 06520-8035, United States
Received 12 March 2008; accepted 13 March 2008. Available online 27 March 2008. 

2-
ISO 15189 Accreditation: Requirements for quality and competence of medical laboratories, experience of a laboratory I

Omer Guzel, a, and Ebru Ilhan Gunera
aCentro Laboratuvarlari, Gursel Mahallesi, Kagithane Caddesi, 14/3 Kagithane, Istanbul, Turkey
Received 18 April 2008; accepted 11 September 2008. Available online 3 March 2009. 

3-
Standards for the medical laboratory—harmonization and subsidiarity

David Burnetta, , and Cheryl Blairb
a Lindens Lodge, Bradford Place, Penarth CF64 1LA, UK
b Clinical Pathology Accreditation (UK) Ltd., 45 Rutland Park, Sheffield S10 2PB, UK

4-
Implementing a resource management program for accreditation process at the medical laboratory

Sedef Yenice, a, 
aDepartment of Biochemistry, Gayrettepe Florence Nightingale Hospital, Cemil Aslan Guder Sok. No: 8, Besiktas, 34349, Istanbul, Turkey
Received 18 April 2008; accepted 11 September 2008. Available online 3 March 2009. 

5-
Medical laboratory quality and accreditation in Jordan

Ala S. Qutishat, a, b, 
aJordanian Society of Pathologists, Jordanian Medical Association, Jordan
bChemistry and Endocrinology Laboratories, Al-Basheer Hospital, Ministry of Health, Amman, Jordan
Received 18 April 2008; accepted 11 September 2008. Available online 3 March 2009. 

6-
Laboratory quality regulations and accreditation standards in Canada

Hui Lia and Khosrow Adeli, a, 
aDivision of Clinical Biochemistry, DPLM, The Hospital For Sick Children, Department of Laboratory Medicine and Pathobiology, University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Received 1 September 2008; accepted 1 September 2008. Available online 3 March 2009. 

7-
Laboratory quality regulations and accreditation standards in Germany

Anja Kesslera, 
aReference Institute for Bioanalysis, German Society of Clinical Chemistry and Laboratory Medicine, Im Mühlenbach 52A, 53127 Bonn, Germany
Received 18 April 2008; accepted 11 September 2008. Available online 3 March 2009.
Standardization in laboratory medicine: New challenges

عفوا لم اقرا المقدمة ..ولم استطع حذف المشاركة


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 مايو 2011)

امنيـــة قال:


> انا طبيبة واريد الحصول على بعض الابحاث ..لا اعلم ان كان بامكاني ذلك ام لا ..شكرا لك مقدما على اي حال
> هاهي المقالات
> 1-
> Meeting the curriculum needs for different career paths in Laboratory Medicine
> ...



http://ifile.it/pmzbn1t/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/fju7de5/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/u1r3cpq/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/ylr90t5/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/6kovjwr/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/yati61q/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/5wyjadn/7.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 مايو 2011)

سيف الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اسماء البحوث مع اسماء المؤلفين
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/document/ftKOjFyQ/40-year-old_full-scale_concret.html
http://ifile.it/p32l74a/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/kom5xgy/23.pdf
http://ifile.it/hb065gu/rtry.pdf
http://ifile.it/oyuhmwc/vbnfb.pdf
http://ifile.it/pgcli8y/wee.pdf


----------



## امنيـــة (7 مايو 2011)

وفقك الله وجمعك بعائلتك وطفلك قريبا ..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2011)

امنيـــة قال:


> انا طبيبة واريد الحصول على بعض الابحاث ..لا اعلم ان كان بامكاني ذلك ام لا ..شكرا لك مقدما على اي حال
> هاهي المقالات
> 1



السلام عليكم

كما ذكرت في أول مشاركة , أرجو أن يقتصر الموضوع المثبت هنا على ما يخص الهندسة المدنية, ويرجى وضع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html#post2178388


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 مايو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما ذكرت في أول مشاركة , أرجو أن يقتصر الموضوع المثبت هنا على ما يخص الهندسة المدنية, ويرجى وضع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218438.html#post2178388



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم..

ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان امكن تزويدي بكل الروابط التي لها علاقة بالابحاث في الملتقي الطيب حتي نتمكن باذن الله من مساعدة اخوتنا..

ملاحظة اخري اذا امكن ان لا يكون هنالك تحديد لمواضيع بعينها في طلب الابحاث (الهندسة المدنية) حتي نستطيع ان نلبي ما نستطيع تلبيتة من طلبات الاخوة والاخوات بغض النظر عن تخصصاتهم...

هذه ملاحظتي و الامر متروك لكم اخي العزيز لعمل ما هو مناسب لمصلحة الملتقي و الاعضاء..

ونصر الله اهلنا و احبتنا في سوريا البطولة


----------



## goldbeeerg (7 مايو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الابحاث

Properties of self-compacting concrete prepared with coarse recycled concrete aggregate Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 24, Issue 7_, _July 2010_, _Pages 1129-1133_
Zoran Jure Grdic, Gordana A. Toplicic-Curcic, Iva M. Despotovic, Nenad S. Ristic

The cause and influence of self-cementing properties of fine recycled concrete aggregates on the properties of unbound sub-base Original Research Article
_Waste Management_, _Volume 26, Issue 10_, _2006_, _Pages 1166-1172_
Chi-Sun Poon, X.C. Qiao, Dixon Chan

High-performance concrete with recycled stone slurry Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 37, Issue 2_, _February 2007_, _Pages 210-220_
Nuno Almeida, Fernando Branco, Jorge de Brito, José Roberto Santos

The role of industrial by-products in self-compacting concrete Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 25, Issue 8_, _August 2011_, _Pages 3181-3186_
V. Corinaldesi, G. Moriconi


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم..
> 
> ارجو منك اخي الكريم ان امكن تزويدي بكل الروابط التي لها علاقة بالابحاث في الملتقي الطيب حتي نتمكن باذن الله من مساعدة اخوتنا..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي هاني

بداية , بارك الله فيك وفي الأخ رفاق الصحراء على هذا المجهود الجبار في تلبية طلبات الأعضاء الكرام 

بالنسبة لتحديد الطلبات في هذا الموضوع بالهندسة المدنية فأولاً , هذا الملتقى خاص بالهندسة المدنية وهو فرع من منتدى المهندسين العرب ,وثانياً ,عندما قمت بتثبيت الموضوع هنا كان هدفي هو تجميع أكبر عدد ممكن من الأبحاث والمقالات العلمية الجديدة والمفيدة لطالبي العلم من المهندسين المدنيين وعليه من أراد البحث عن أي مقال أو معلومة جديدة خاصة بالهندسة المدنية , سوف لن يتعب ويمل عندما يرى مواضيع خاصة بفروع أخرى 

ولمن أراد مواضيع أخرى , بإمكانه مراجعة الموضوع الاخر المثبت في ملتقى طلبات الأوراق العلمية وهو عام وغير خاص 

هذا رأيي وقد أكون مخطئاً

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 مايو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي هاني
> 
> بداية , بارك الله فيك وفي الأخ رفاق الصحراء على هذا المجهود الجبار في تلبية طلبات الأعضاء الكرام
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك اخي علي التوضيح


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (8 مايو 2011)

مشكورين يا إخوة على مجهوداتكم العظيمة لقد سهلتم علي عملية البحث بشكل كبير جدا .. أنتم نعمة والله من ربنا أشكركم جزيل الشكر تحياتي م. محمد جبر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء توفير البحث التاليDesalination of effluent using fin type solar still Energy, Volume 33, Issue 11, November 2008, Pages 1719-1727V. Velmurugan, C.K. Deenadayalan, H. Vinod, K. Srithar


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (8 مايو 2011)

وهذا أيضا Experimental study of a solar still with sponge cubes in basin Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 44, Issue 9, June 2003, Pages 1411-1418Bassam A/K Abu-Hijleh, Hamzeh M. Rababa’hمحرر الردود فيه خلل .. لا يوجد أي تنسيقات متاحة


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (8 مايو 2011)

وهذا أيضا Two axes sun tracking system with PLC control Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 45, Issues 11-12, July 2004, Pages 1931-1939Salah Abdallah, Salem Nijmehومشكورين جدل جدا


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> وهذا أيضا Two axes sun tracking system with PLC control Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 45, Issues 11-12, July 2004, Pages 1931-1939Salah Abdallah, Salem Nijmehومشكورين جدل جدا





> *Desalination of effluent using fin type solar still Energy, Volume 33, Issue 11, November 2008, Pages 1719-1727V. Velmurugan, C.K. Deenadayalan, H. Vinod, K. Srithar*





> *Experimental study of a solar still with sponge cubes in basin Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 44, Issue 9, June 2003, Pages 1411-1418Bassam A/K Abu-Hijleh, Hamzeh M. Rababa’h*



http://ifile.it/ac1dvf7/12.pdf
http://ifile.it/ahtezlq/1213.pdf
http://ifile.it/d4b5ora/21332.pdf


----------



## ABDO SAMIR bonnah (9 مايو 2011)

*من فضلك أريد هذه البحث والتى بعنوان:
effect of silica fume on mechanical properties of high strength concrete
إسم المجلة:
Cement and Concrete Composites
رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
Volume 26, Issue 4, 2004, Pages 347-457
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ABDO SAMIR bonnah (9 مايو 2011)

*من فضلك أريد هذه البحث والتى بعنوان:
effect of silica fume on mechanical properties of high strength concrete
إسم المجلة:
Cement and Concrete Composites
رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
Volume 26, Issue 4, 2004, Pages 347-357
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م محمد عاشور (11 مايو 2011)

بعد التحية ،،،

هل بالامكان الحصول على الثلاث ورقات الموجودة في الروابط أدناه ؟! 
سأكون شاكراً لكم​
الرابط الأول


الرابط الثاني

الرابط الثالث
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 مايو 2011)

ABDO SAMIR bonnah قال:


> *من فضلك أريد هذه البحث والتى بعنوان:
> effect of silica fume on mechanical properties of high strength concrete
> إسم المجلة:
> Cement and Concrete Composites
> ...


http://ifile.it/v7xd5q0/adsasd.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 مايو 2011)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> بعد التحية ،،،
> 
> هل بالامكان الحصول على الثلاث ورقات الموجودة في الروابط أدناه ؟!
> سأكون شاكراً لكم​
> ...



اخ محمد.. انت من غزة؟؟؟

http://ifile.it/x8g6sz0/cdffdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/1gcmzvt/cxcxc.pdf
http://ifile.it/1lqngbv/xx.pdf


----------



## م محمد عاشور (11 مايو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اخ محمد.. انت من غزة؟؟؟
> 
> http://ifile.it/x8g6sz0/cdffdf.pdf
> http://ifile.it/1gcmzvt/cxcxc.pdf
> http://ifile.it/1lqngbv/xx.pdf



أنت رجل طيب ، وأنا سأدعو لك، وصحيح أني من غزة  :5:​


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 مايو 2011)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> أنت رجل طيب ، وأنا سأدعو لك، وصحيح أني من غزة  :5:​



الله يبارك فيك..ذكرني اسم عائلتك الكريمة بصديق قديم لا اعرف ما هي اخبارة الان.. و هو من عائلة عاشور و من شمال قطاع غزة (بيت حانون) و كان يسكن الامارات...


----------



## ABDO SAMIR bonnah (12 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر ياهانى باشا وربنا يوفق وترجع لعائلتك بالسلامة


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 مايو 2011)

abdo samir bonnah قال:


> الف الف شكر ياهانى باشا وربنا يوفق وترجع لعائلتك بالسلامة



العفو اخي الكريم
امين امين امين


----------



## احمدالزيادي (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك يا اخ الكريم على هذه المبادره
ارجو ان تساعدني بالعنوان التالي:
1-effect of openings on behavior and strength of Rc beams with shear
2-Tests on Rc continuous beams with openings
3-concrete beams with small openings under bending and shear


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 مايو 2011)

احمدالزيادي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بيك يا اخ الكريم على هذه المبادره
> ارجو ان تساعدني بالعنوان التالي:
> 1-effect of openings on behavior and strength of Rc beams with shear
> ...



اخي الكريم.. اكتب تفاصيل اكثلا عن البحث.. مثلا السنة, الكاتب.. اما الاسم فقط فهذا ياخذ مني وقت في البحث
http://ifile.it/zfgswer/dfgdsfgds.pdf
http://ifile.it/zcf3vby/gdfgdfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/ioaqr29/sdfsdfs.pdf


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (17 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

من فضلك اريد منكم ان تساعدنى فى هذا البحث والذى باسم:
effect of super plaster percentage of high strength concrete 
اسم المجلة:
Australasian Dental journal
واسم مجلة اخرى:
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts
Volume 31, Issue 5, October 1994, Pages 517-524
ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 مايو 2011)

eng/ayman elashhab قال:


> من فضلك اريد منكم ان تساعدنى فى هذا البحث والذى باسم:
> Effect of super plaster percentage of high strength concrete
> اسم المجلة:
> Australasian dental journal
> ...



هل انت متأكد من عنوان البحث؟؟

ضع الرابط.. بحثت علي الجوجل و لم احصل علي شئ


----------



## م محمد عاشور (17 مايو 2011)

بشمهندس هاني، مغلبينك معنا عالآخر 
إن أمكن هاتين الورقتين، نكون شاكرين لك

خالص مودتي

Reliability-based assessment of the effect of climatic conditions on the corrosion of RC structures subject to chloride ingress

Climate change impact and risks of concrete infrastructure deterioration


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (18 مايو 2011)

هذا هو لينك اول جورنال
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c20657725194752f972488062b842719&searchtype=a
هذا هو لينك ثانى جورنال
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1834-7819.1966.tb03803.x/full


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 مايو 2011)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> بشمهندس هاني، مغلبينك معنا عالآخر
> إن أمكن هاتين الورقتين، نكون شاكرين لك
> 
> خالص مودتي
> ...



لا غلبة ولا شئ.. احنا في خدمة اخوانا و اخواتنا.. الله يوفق الجميع
http://ifile.it/atnhf2w/dfdsfdsg.pdf
http://ifile.it/0nv39zg/sddsa.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 مايو 2011)

eng/ayman elashhab قال:


> هذا هو لينك اول جورنال
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c20657725194752f972488062b842719&searchtype=a
> هذا هو لينك ثانى جورنال
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1834-7819.1966.tb03803.x/full


http://ifile.it/53m7nfu/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/eklvpho/2.pdf


----------



## م محمد عاشور (18 مايو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> لا غلبة ولا شئ.. احنا في خدمة اخوانا و اخواتنا.. الله يوفق الجميع
> http://ifile.it/atnhf2w/dfdsfdsg.pdf
> http://ifile.it/0nv39zg/sddsa.pdf



thank you very much ​


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (18 مايو 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر على ماتفعلة من خير ومساعدة الاخرين وربنا يجازيك كل خير
ولكن لو تسمحلى وانا متشكر على المجهود المبذول منكم ولكن فى اللينك الاول 
الموضوع يتحدث عن:

Water and solvent effects on the strength of set plaster

فلو سمحت ممكن مساعدتى مرة اخرى فى هذا الامر


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز ارجو التكرم بارسال هذان البحثان وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما
Hydrodynamic coefficients for calculation of hydrodynamic loads on offshore truss structures 
والرابط هو:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V41-3WRJ7GB-1&_user=10&_coverDate=09%2F30%2F1996&_alid=1756541506&_rdoc=8&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_origin=search&_zone=rslt_list_item&_cdi=5745&_sort=r&_st=13&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=11471&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=fb2fc21666585f56ddde3d98bdb42006&searchtype=a

الثاني:
*Environmental forces of offshore structures: a state-of-the-art review* 

الرابط هو

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...e3a05b27e7e2219d4e693e5c5bf6f77e&searchtype=a


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 مايو 2011)

eng/ayman elashhab قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر على ماتفعلة من خير ومساعدة الاخرين وربنا يجازيك كل خير
> ولكن لو تسمحلى وانا متشكر على المجهود المبذول منكم ولكن فى اللينك الاول
> الموضوع يتحدث عن:
> 
> ...



اسف اخي الكريم..تم لخبطة بين طلبك و طلب اخ اخر.. تفضل

http://ifile.it/c3z8kgn/wwwwww.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 مايو 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> الاخ العزيز ارجو التكرم بارسال هذان البحثان وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما
> Hydrodynamic coefficients for calculation of hydrodynamic loads on offshore truss structures
> والرابط هو:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...fb2fc21666585f56ddde3d98bdb42006&searchtype=a
> ...




http://ifile.it/cgl09sh/ssss.pdf
http://ifile.it/e86i4zq/zzzz.pdf


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (19 مايو 2011)

متشكر جدا لتعاونك وربنا يجزيك كل خير ويارب تفضل على طول فاتح باب المساعدة لاخواتك


----------



## monib (19 مايو 2011)

أشكرك على المساعدة

الرابط
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...e1872a76a7dc9e7de5683ceee7afea6a&searchtype=a


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 مايو 2011)

monib قال:


> أشكرك على المساعدة
> 
> الرابط
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...e1872a76a7dc9e7de5683ceee7afea6a&searchtype=a


 http://ifile.it/1ya38uf


----------



## monib (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.
جازاك الله خيرا و أعطاك انشاء الله كل ما تتمناه.


----------



## qaisalkurdy (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (20 مايو 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> الاخ العزيز ارجو التكرم بارسال هذان البحثان وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما
> hydrodynamic coefficients for calculation of hydrodynamic loads on offshore truss structures
> والرابط هو:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...fb2fc21666585f56ddde3d98bdb42006&searchtype=a
> ...


 

لن اقوم بشكرك بل سأفعل ذلك بضهر الغيب


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 مايو 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> لن اقوم بشكرك بل سأفعل ذلك بضهر الغيب



بارك الله فيك..


----------



## محمد السهلاني (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
اود الحصول على الابحاث التالية
Study of Hydration and Pozzolanic Reactions in Reactive powder Concrete(RPC)

Influence of High Reactivity Metakaolin and Silica Fume on The Flexural Toughness of High Performance Steel Fiber Reinforced Concrete

Effect of Metakaolin and Silica Fume on Properties of Concrete


----------



## سوري للعظم (21 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لو تستطيع تؤمن لي الأبحاث التالية
Seismic friction base isolation performance using demolished waste in masonry housing Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 23, Issue 1_, _January 2009_, _Pages 146-152_
Shakeel Ahmad, Farrukh Ghani, Md. Raghib Adil
Seismic rehabilitation of historical masonry buildings Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 33, Issue 5_, _May 2011_, _Pages 1626-1634_
Miguel Branco, Luís Manuel Guerreiro
Analysis for _P_−Δ effects in seismic response of buildings Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 19, Issue 3_, _1984_, _Pages 369-380_
Carl F. Neuss, Bruce F. Maison
Seismic base isolation of asymmetric shear buildings Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 8, Issue 1_, _January 1986_, _Pages 2-8_
M. Eisenberger, A. Rutenberg




Show preview | Related articles


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مايو 2011)

سوري للعظم قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لو تستطيع تؤمن لي الأبحاث التالية
> Seismic friction base isolation performance using demolished waste in masonry housing Original Research Article
> _Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 23, Issue 1_, _January 2009_, _Pages 146-152_
> Shakeel Ahmad, Farrukh Ghani, Md. Raghib Adil
> ...


 

http://www.4shared.com/document/ypja8IoM/Analysis_for_P_effects_in_seis.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/-skZmtlQ/Seismic_base_isolation_of_asym.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/62JWLPAq/Seismic_friction_base_isolatio.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/4v6EnpwQ/Seismic_rehabilitation_of_hist.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 مايو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
> اود الحصول على الابحاث التالية
> study of hydration and pozzolanic reactions in reactive powder concrete(rpc)
> 
> ...


 في اي مجله منشورات او اكتب روابط البحوث حتى يسهل ايجادها


----------



## محمد السهلاني (22 مايو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
> اود الحصول على الابحاث التالية
> study of hydration and pozzolanic reactions in reactive powder concrete(rpc)
> magnetic resonance imaging, vol.114, no. 8, 1996
> ...


الابحاث اعلاه مع اسماء المجلات ... مع الشكر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي

*Experimental study of a solar still with sponge cubes in basin* 

_Energy Conversion and Management_, _Volume 44, Issue 9_, _June 2003_, _Pages 1411-1418_

Bassam A/K Abu-Hijleh, Hamzeh M. Rababa’h

وشكرا

م. محمد جبر


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (23 مايو 2011)

الإخوة الكرام

هذا بحث آخر أود الحصول عليه

*Cost analysis of different solar still configurations* 

_Energy_, _Volume 35, Issue 7_, _July 2010_, _Pages 2901-2908_

A.E. Kabeel, A.M. Hamed, S.A. El-Agouz

وشكرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> 
> هذا بحث آخر أود الحصول عليه
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/v6y2hem


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء منكم يا إخوة توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/tqkric0


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 مايو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> الابحاث اعلاه مع اسماء المجلات ... مع الشكر


 اسف فليس لدي اشتراك في هذه المجله


----------



## mohamederrazi (24 مايو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقات البحثية والتي بعنوان:​



​*Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering*
Volume 14, Issue 2, 1995, Pages 115-123 



​*Computers and Geotechnics*
Volume 16, Issue 1, 1994, Pages 37-69 



Cyclic undrained behavior of silty sand

*D. Erten

 and M. H. Maher*
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, Rutgers University, Piscataway, NJ 08855-0909, USA


Received 3 June 1994; 
accepted 20 July 1994. ; 
Available online 16 December 1999. 


An expert system approach to liquefaction analysis part 2: Evaluation

*M. A. Chouicha, T. J. Siller and W. A. Charlie*
Department of Civil Engineering Colorado State University, Fort Collins, CO 80523, USA


Received 19 January 1993; 
accepted 15 March 1993. ; 
Available online 3 March 2003. 





*A numerical model for dynamic soil liquefaction analysis* Original Research Article
_Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering_, _Volume 22, Issues 9-12_, _October-December 2002_, _Pages 1007-1015_
D. S. Liyanapathirana, H. G. Poulos





*Numerical simulation of soil liquefaction due to earthquake loading* Original Research Article
_Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering_, _Volume 22, Issue 7_, _September 2002_, _Pages 511-523_
D.S Liyanathirana, H.G Poulos



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 مايو 2011)

mohamederrazi قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقات البحثية والتي بعنوان:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالنسبه للاول والثاني فهما عباره عن كتب مؤلفه من عدة فصول .. ارجو تحديد المطلوب منها لانه لا يمكن تنزيلها كلها.. فالامر يحتاج وقت جدا طويل
واما البقيه فها هي
http://ifile.it/fheqajz/A numerical model for dynamic soil liquefaction analysis.pdf
http://ifile.it/0ik4on1/AN EXPERT SYSTEM APPROACH TO LIQUEFACTION ANALYSIS.pdf
http://ifile.it/e34d7wo/Cyclic undrained behavior of silty sand.pdf
http://ifile.it/2epg5ls/Numerical simulation of soil liquefaction due to earthquake loading.pdf


----------



## الناصح الامين (25 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء
انا مستعد لتوفير المواصفات االعراقية لمن يحتاجها وبكافة التخصصات


----------



## عبدالله مو (25 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء المساعدة بهذه الأبحاث*

1) Equivalent beam-column analysis of guyed towers N. Ben Kahla
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, University of Wisconsin-Madison, Madison, WI, U.S.A.
Received 14 November 1993. 
Available online 4 April 2000. 

2) Dynamic analysis of guyed towers N. Ben Kahlaa
a Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, University of Wisconsin-Madison, Madison, WI, USA

Available online 3 March 2003. 

3) Influence of star mounts on guyed towers N. Ben Kahla
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, University of Wisconsin-Madison, Madison, WI 53706, U.S.A.
Received 18 October 1993. 
Available online 5 April 2000. 

4) Dynamic response of guyed masts 
　Murty K.S. Madugulahttp://www.arab-eng.org/l corr1HYPERLINK/lcorr1
, a, Yohanna M.F. Wahbaa and Gerard R. Monfortona
a Faculty of Engineering, College of Engineering and Science, University of Windsor, Windsor, Ontario, Canada, N9B 3P4

Available online 27 August 1998. 
　
5) Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers 
http://www.arab-eng.org/science?_ob...06346737&md5=2ac670763f0a0cfe62069f27bbe5abab
Y. M. F. Wahbaa, M. K. S. Madugulaa and G. R. Monfortona
a University of Windsor, Windsor, Ontario, Canada N9B 3P4
Received 17 October 1995; 
accepted 12 October 1997. 
Available online 30 November 1998. 


6) Seismic sensitivity indicators for tall guyed telecommunication towers 
　G. Ghodrati Amirihttp://www.arab-eng.org/l m4.cor*HYPERLINK/lm4.cor*
, 
　Department of Civil Engineering, Iran University of Science and Technology, P.O. Box 16765-163, Narmak, Tehran 16844, Iran
Received 10 January 2001; 
accepted 30 October 2001. 
Available online 17 December 2001. 
　
7) Three-dimensional analysis of the seismic response of guyed masts 
　Gregory M. Hensleya and Raymond H. Plauthttp://www.arab-eng.org/l cor1HYPERLINK/lcor1
, a, 
　aCharles E. Via Jr. Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University, Blacksburg, VA 24061, USA
Received 17 November 2005; 
revised 29 September 2006; 
accepted 6 November 2006. 
Available online 28 December 2006.


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أشكر الأخ/ رفاق الصحراء وجميع الإخوة على المساندة القيمة منهم ... 

من فضلكم .. أود الحصول على البحث التالي:

*Performance of solar still with a concave wick evaporation surface* 

_Energy_, _Volume 34, Issue 10_, _October 2009_, _Pages 1504-1509_

A.E. Kabeel

وشكرا لكم

أخوكم
م. محمد جبر


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 مايو 2011)

عبدالله مو قال:


> 1) Equivalent beam-column analysis of guyed towers N. Ben Kahla
> Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, University of Wisconsin-Madison, Madison, WI, U.S.A.
> Received 14 November 1993.
> Available online 4 April 2000.
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/qmbwigo/Dynamic analysis of guyed towers.pdf
http://ifile.it/ftewokb/Dynamic response of guyed masts.pdf
http://ifile.it/j0h7psf/Equivalent beam-column analysis of guyed towers.pdf
http://ifile.it/q4akthv/Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers.pdf
http://ifile.it/4hq87xm/Influence of star mounts on guyed towers.pdf
http://ifile.it/9rg7jei/Seismic sensitivity indicators for tall guyed telecommunication towers.pdf
http://ifile.it/qhpi1od/Three-dimensional analysis of the seismic response of guyed masts.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكر الأخ/ رفاق الصحراء وجميع الإخوة على المساندة القيمة منهم ...
> 
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/du4ves7


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 مايو 2011)

> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد السهلاني
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
> ...



http://ifile.it/3qmcrwd/95-M27.pdf
http://ifile.it/q1brlf7/99-m39.pdf


----------



## bessam25 (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اود الحصول على 3 الابحاث التالية:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105000710
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726104000855
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0267726186900242
Thank you very
much for


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 مايو 2011)

bessam25 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود الحصول على 3 الابحاث التالية:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105000710
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726104000855
> ...


http://ifile.it/qb0d8ng/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/w0icy7b/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/1kqefgr/3.pdf


----------



## عبدالله مو (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي رفاق الصحراء
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bessam25 (26 مايو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/qb0d8ng/1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/w0icy7b/2.pdf
> http://ifile.it/1kqefgr/3.pdf



شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السهلاني (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... 
اذا امكن الحصول على البحثين التاليين ... مع الشكر 
"MECHANICAL PROPERTIES OF REACTIVE POWDER CONCRETE"
Materials and structures , V.29 No. 188 

ANALYSIS OF A SINGLE CRACK
Fracture mechanics of concrete , Elsevier science publishers


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 مايو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> اذا امكن الحصول على البحثين التاليين ... مع الشكر
> "mechanical properties of reactive powder concrete"
> materials and structures , v.29 no. 188
> ...


 ارجو كتابة العنوان كاملا والانفع هو لصق روابط البحوث


----------



## محمد السهلاني (28 مايو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ارجو كتابة العنوان كاملا والانفع هو لصق روابط البحوث


 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/000888469500143Z

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884603004253

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0008884695001442

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884608000744


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يارب تكون بافضل حال يابشمهندس وربنا يجزيك كل خير على مساعدة اخوانك
ممكن لو سمحت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذا الجرنال ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر
وهو فى اللينك الاتى:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/journal/10.1002/(ISSN)1097-0207


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
استاذي العزيز ممكن تبحث لي عن هذا الملف 
جزاك الله خيرا
_Finite element models for nonlinear analysis of steel–concrete composite beams with partial interaction in combined bending and shear_ 
المؤلفين
_Alessandro Zona & Gianluca Ranzi_
هذا البحث موجود في موقع الساينز دايركت
مع جزيل الشكر
م ايمن


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (28 مايو 2011)

هذا هو رابط البحث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X10001599


----------



## عبيرمبروك (28 مايو 2011)

*" إن لله عباداً اختصهم لقضاء حوائج الناس، حببهم للخير وحبب الخير إليهم، أولئك الناجون من عذاب يوم القيامة"*


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء التكرم بتوفير البحث التالي

*Indicators for the sustainability assessment of wastewater treatment systems 
*
Urban Water, Volume 4, Issue 2, June 2002, Pages 153-161

Annelies J. Balkema, Heinz A. Preisig, Ralf Otterpohl, Fred J. D. Lambert


----------



## عبيرمبروك (28 مايو 2011)

please i want these artical
Measurement of deflections in buried flexible pipes by close range digital photogrammetry Original Research Article
Measurement, Volume 43, Issue 6, July 2010, Pages 857-865
F. Yılmaztürk, S. Kulur, N. Terzi
Requirements for recording and analysing deflection measurements in buried flexible pipes  Original Research Article
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 12, Supplement 1, 1997, Pages 27-38
B.H. Bosseler, D. Stein


----------



## عبيرمبروك (28 مايو 2011)

link locations
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=dc6ffcd240ebafd66095e082b1e813ce
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=35dc29e8301c3882b850e7bb5d43f74a


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/000888469500143Z
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884603004253
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/7wdm16p/dsf.pdf
http://ifile.it/tisxyq2/ghfgff.pdf
http://ifile.it/72p164x/vbnnbv.pdf
http://ifile.it/0b2g3tf/vbnvncv.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

eng/ayman elashhab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> يارب تكون بافضل حال يابشمهندس وربنا يجزيك كل خير على مساعدة اخوانك
> ممكن لو سمحت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذا الجرنال ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر
> وهو فى اللينك الاتى:
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/journal/10.1002/(issn)1097-0207



اخي لا استطيع ان اتيك بالجرنال كلملا.. حدد ما تريد منه


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

ايمن الغلباوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذي العزيز ممكن تبحث لي عن هذا الملف
> جزاك الله خيرا
> _Finite element models for nonlinear analysis of steel–concrete composite beams with partial interaction in combined bending and shear_
> ...


http://ifile.it/ve7h5j2/xczxczx.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء التكرم بتوفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/qs02koi/cxxcvxcvxcvc.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

عبيرمبروك قال:


> please i want these artical
> Measurement of deflections in buried flexible pipes by close range digital photogrammetry Original Research Article
> Measurement, Volume 43, Issue 6, July 2010, Pages 857-865
> F. Yılmaztürk, S. Kulur, N. Terzi
> ...



http://ifile.it/p6tew3r/dfdsf.pdf
http://ifile.it/lg9z4rd/dfsdfsdg.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2011)

عبيرمبروك قال:


> link locations
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=dc6ffcd240ebafd66095e082b1e813ce
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=35dc29e8301c3882b850e7bb5d43f74a




اختي.. هاي نفسها الابحث التي طلبتيها في مشاركة سابقة..


----------



## عبيرمبروك (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا
وربنا يحققلك كل امانيك


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام توفير البحث التالي في أقرب وقت ممكن

*Some aspects of solar distillation for water purification*

_Solar Energy_, _Volume 14, Issue 4_, _March 1973_, _Pages 387-392_

S.D. Gomkale, R.L. Datta

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مــحــمـــد خالد (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم,,,
مشكور جدا أخي الكريم على خدمتك للمهندسين و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك،،،
إن كان ممكنا أن تساعدني في الحصول على هذه المقالات:

1. Rapid gravity filtration — Towards a deeper understanding

2. Water Filtration Granular Media Filtration 

3. Rapid filtration 
Water Research, Volume 4, Issue 3, March 1970, Pages 201-223
K.J Ives

4. The impact of flow surges on rapid gravity filtration

5. Filter pore flocculation as a mechanism in rapid filtration


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 مايو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام توفير البحث التالي في أقرب وقت ممكن
> 
> ...


 


http://ifile.it/3zgc4wt


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 مايو 2011)

مــحــمـــد خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,
> مشكور جدا أخي الكريم على خدمتك للمهندسين و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك،،،
> إن كان ممكنا أن تساعدني في الحصول على هذه المقالات:
> 
> ...


 
ارجو كتابة اسم المجله في المره القادمه

http://ifile.it/9tikbdf/Filter pore flocculation as a mechanism in rapid filtration.pdf
http://ifile.it/ycopz5m/Rapid filtration.pdf
http://ifile.it/unq5t96/Rapid gravity filtration â Towards a deeper understanding.pdf
http://ifile.it/zi0cvxj/The impact of flow surges on rapid gravity filtration.pdf
http://ifile.it/xi3wo90/Water Filtration Granular Media.pdf


----------



## tamertabash (30 مايو 2011)

*الحصول على هذه الpaper للضرورة القصوى*

السلام عليكم​ 
إذا ممكن توفير البحث التالي​ 
م.تامر طبش​ 
1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulationOriginal Research Article
_Colloids and Surfaces A: Physicochemical and Engineering Aspects_, _Volume 211, Issues 2-3_, _3 December 2002_, _Pages 233-248_
Peter K. Holt, Geoffrey W. Barton, Mary Wark, Cynthia A. Mitchell​ 
2. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processesReview Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar​ 
3. Removal of nitrates from groundwater by electrocoagulationOriginal Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 12 May 2011_
Engracia Lacasa, Pablo Cañizares, Cristina Sáez, Francisco J. Fernández, Manuel A. Rodri
4. A new approach to increasing the efficiency of low-pH Fe-electrocoagulation applicationsOriginal Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 183, Issues 1-3_, _15 November 2010_, _Pages 596-601_
Youri Gendel, Ori Lahav
5. Electrocoagulation (EC) — science and applicationsOriginal Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 84, Issue 1_, _1 June 2001_, _Pages 29-41_
M. Yousuf A. Mollah, Robert Schennach, Jose R. Parga, David L. Cocke
6. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processesReview Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar​ 
7. Influence of the anodic material on electrocoagulation performanceOriginal Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 148, Issue 1_, _1 May 2009_, _Pages 97-105_
Ivonne Linares-Hernández, Carlos Barrera-Díaz, Gabriela Roa-Morales, Bryan Bilyeu, Fernando Ureña-Núñez​ 
8. Behavior of aluminum electrodes in electrocoagulation processOriginal Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 150, Issue 1_, _15 January 2008_, _Pages 124-135_
G. Mouedhen, M. Feki, M. De Petris Wery, H.F. Ayedi​ 
9. Removal turbidity and separation of heavy metals using electrocoagulation–electroflotation technique: A case studyOriginal Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 164, Issue 1_, _15 May 2009_, _Pages 215-222_
B. Merzouk, B. Gourich, A. Sekki, K. Madani, M. Chibane​ 
10. Treatment of dairy effluents by electrocoagulation using aluminium electrodesOriginal Research Article
_Science of The Total Environment_, _Volume 408, Issue 4_, _15 January 2010_, _Pages 947-952_
Serge Tchamango, Charles P. Nanseu-Njiki, Emmanuel Ngameni, Dimiter Hadjiev, André Darchen​ 



تحياتي ​


م.تامر طبش​


----------



## tamertabash (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء توفير البحوث التالي للضرورة القصوى

1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Colloids and Surfaces A: Physicochemical and Engineering Aspects_, _Volume 211, Issues 2-3_, _3 December 2002_, _Pages 233-248_
Peter K. Holt, Geoffrey W. Barton, Mary Wark, Cynthia A. Mitchell

2. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processes Review Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar

3. Removal of nitrates from groundwater by electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 12 May 2011_
Engracia Lacasa, Pablo Cañizares, Cristina Sáez, Francisco J. Fernández, Manuel A. Rodri
4. A new approach to increasing the efficiency of low-pH Fe-electrocoagulation applications Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 183, Issues 1-3_, _15 November 2010_, _Pages 596-601_
Youri Gendel, Ori Lahav
5. Electrocoagulation (EC) — science and applications Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 84, Issue 1_, _1 June 2001_, _Pages 29-41_
M. Yousuf A. Mollah, Robert Schennach, Jose R. Parga, David L. Cocke
6. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processes Review Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar

7. Influence of the anodic material on electrocoagulation performance Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 148, Issue 1_, _1 May 2009_, _Pages 97-105_
Ivonne Linares-Hernández, Carlos Barrera-Díaz, Gabriela Roa-Morales, Bryan Bilyeu, Fernando Ureña-Núñez

8. Behavior of aluminum electrodes in electrocoagulation process Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 150, Issue 1_, _15 January 2008_, _Pages 124-135_
G. Mouedhen, M. Feki, M. De Petris Wery, H.F. Ayedi

9. Removal turbidity and separation of heavy metals using electrocoagulation–electroflotation technique: A case study Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 164, Issue 1_, _15 May 2009_, _Pages 215-222_
B. Merzouk, B. Gourich, A. Sekki, K. Madani, M. Chibane

10. Treatment of dairy effluents by electrocoagulation using aluminium electrodes Original Research Article
_Science of The Total Environment_, _Volume 408, Issue 4_, _15 January 2010_, _Pages 947-952_
Serge Tchamango, Charles P. Nanseu-Njiki, Emmanuel Ngameni, Dimiter Hadjiev, André Darchen​

تحياتي 
الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث


----------



## tamertabash (30 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء الحصول على هذه الpaper للضرورة القصوى*

الرجاء الحصول على هذه الpaper للضرورة القصوى
1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Colloids and Surfaces A: Physicochemical and Engineering Aspects_, _Volume 211, Issues 2-3_, _3 December 2002_, _Pages 233-248_
Peter K. Holt, Geoffrey W. Barton, Mary Wark, Cynthia A. Mitchell

2. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processes Review Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar

3. Removal of nitrates from groundwater by electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _In Press, Corrected Proof_, _Available online 12 May 2011_
Engracia Lacasa, Pablo Cañizares, Cristina Sáez, Francisco J. Fernández, Manuel A. Rodri
4. A new approach to increasing the efficiency of low-pH Fe-electrocoagulation applications Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 183, Issues 1-3_, _15 November 2010_, _Pages 596-601_
Youri Gendel, Ori Lahav
5. Electrocoagulation (EC) — science and applications Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 84, Issue 1_, _1 June 2001_, _Pages 29-41_
M. Yousuf A. Mollah, Robert Schennach, Jose R. Parga, David L. Cocke
6. Review of pollutants removed by electrocoagulation and electrocoagulation/flotation processes Review Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 90, Issue 5_, _April 2009_, _Pages 1663-1679_
Mohammad. M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru. Sivakumar

7. Influence of the anodic material on electrocoagulation performance Original Research Article
_Chemical Engineering Journal_, _Volume 148, Issue 1_, _1 May 2009_, _Pages 97-105_
Ivonne Linares-Hernández, Carlos Barrera-Díaz, Gabriela Roa-Morales, Bryan Bilyeu, Fernando Ureña-Núñez

8. Behavior of aluminum electrodes in electrocoagulation process Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 150, Issue 1_, _15 January 2008_, _Pages 124-135_
G. Mouedhen, M. Feki, M. De Petris Wery, H.F. Ayedi

9. Removal turbidity and separation of heavy metals using electrocoagulation–electroflotation technique: A case study Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 164, Issue 1_, _15 May 2009_, _Pages 215-222_
B. Merzouk, B. Gourich, A. Sekki, K. Madani, M. Chibane

10. Treatment of dairy effluents by electrocoagulation using aluminium electrodes Original Research Article
_Science of The Total Environment_, _Volume 408, Issue 4_, _15 January 2010_, _Pages 947-952_
Serge Tchamango, Charles P. Nanseu-Njiki, Emmanuel Ngameni, Dimiter Hadjiev, André Darchen​تحياتي 
م.تامر طبش


----------



## احسن2035 (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم انا بحاجة ماسة الي البحوث التالية.
*http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5607913
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/lo...hDecision=-203
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/lo...hDecision=-203
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/lo...hDecision=-203


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2011)

tamertabash قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> إذا ممكن توفير البحث التالي​
> م.تامر طبش​
> 1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulationOriginal Research Article
> ...




اتمني منك ان تقدر وقتنا و ان الا تطلب هذا العدد الماهول من الابحاث...30 بحث !!!!!!!!!!

http://ifile.it/9fkel3c/dfgvdfgdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/tyoa3zc/fdffd.pdf
http://ifile.it/i1kfgl9/fhgfhfghfgh.pdf
http://ifile.it/jw9fpa2/gjghgjhkk.pdf
http://ifile.it/vl42s3b/gjhjhgjh.pdf
http://ifile.it/n9ef3td/kjj.pdf
http://ifile.it/xnlp2ca/sdfsdfsd.pdf
http://ifile.it/5fi3zg1/uyuiyuiyu.pdf
http://ifile.it/lvr539i/yuiyuiyui.pdf
http://ifile.it/j0gnmtf/yuiyuyuyu.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2011)

tamertabash قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء توفير البحوث التالي للضرورة القصوى
> 
> 1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulation Original Research Article
> ...



http://ifile.it/p5sr810/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/dy04jqr/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/m849r3o/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/ef3lpwz/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/b2zwem5/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/sb2np5y/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/vmq5o6d/7.pdf
http://ifile.it/cbzpnvy/8.pdf
http://ifile.it/yiz52d9/9.pdf
http://ifile.it/b570qhv/10.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2011)

احسن2035 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم انا بحاجة ماسة الي البحوث التالية.
> *http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5607913
> http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/lo...hDecision=-203
> ...



اخي احسان..
اليك البحث الاول..
http://ifile.it/znyce3a/05607913.pdf

الرابط 2 و 3 و 4 لا يعمل اعد رفعة مرة اخري


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 مايو 2011)

أرجو الحصول على أبحاث فى Structural control


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (31 مايو 2011)

tamertabash قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء توفير البحوث التالي للضرورة القصوى
> 
> 1. a quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulation original research article
> ...


هل تريد دخول موسوعة غينيس... اربعة مشاركات خلال دقائق والجميل انها نفس المشاركه
ارجو الاهتمام بوقتنا كما اخبرك الاخ هاني... والاهتمام بحجم الموقع وسعته للمشاركات

تقبل ودي


----------



## zizoxide (31 مايو 2011)

1- Parametric Study of Cable Vibration Effects on the Dynamic Response of Cable-stayed Bridges
_Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Computation_, _2001_, _Pages 1559-1566_
S.H. Cheng, D.T. Lau

2- On the dynamic properties of cable-stayed bridges Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 1, Issue 1_, _September 1980_, _Pages 10-17_
T. A. Wyatt

3- Parametric study on the dynamic response of cable stayed bridges to the sudden failure of a stay, Part I: Bending moment acting on the deck Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 10_, _October 2010_, _Pages 3288-3300_
C.M. Mozos, A.C. Aparicio

4- Parametric study on the dynamic response of cable stayed bridges to the sudden failure of a stay, Part II: Bending moment acting on the pylons and stress on the stays Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 32, Issue 10_, _October 2010_, _Pages 3301-3312_
C.M. Mozos, A.C. Aparicio

5- Dynamic analysis of a cable-stayed deck steel arch bridge Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 63, Issue 8_, _August 2007_, _Pages 1024-1035_
P. Galvín, J. Domínguez


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (31 مايو 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> 1- Parametric Study of Cable Vibration Effects on the Dynamic Response of Cable-stayed Bridges
> _Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Computation_, _2001_, _Pages 1559-1566_
> S.H. Cheng, D.T. Lau
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/n8u54ds/Dynamic analysis of a cable-stayed deck steel arch bridge.pdf
http://ifile.it/i81ewoy/On the dynamic properties of cable-stayed bridges.pdf
http://ifile.it/3irzqb9/Parametric ... Dynamic Response of Cable-stayed Bridges.pdf
http://ifile.it/2hefus6/Parametric ... Part I Bending moment acting on the deck.pdf
http://ifile.it/lmzfg3k/Parametric ...ing on the pylons and stress on the stays.pdf


----------



## zizoxide (31 مايو 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## mugahed_amran (31 مايو 2011)

thanks Akhi


----------



## mugahed_amran (31 مايو 2011)

Thanks For Your Co-operation


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اني طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية فرع structureارجو منكم التفضل ومساعدتي في الحصول على اطروحة في موضوع analysis and design composite structures في الموقع science direct ولكم جزيل الشكر واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## anass81 (31 مايو 2011)

احسن2035 قال:


> تفضل اخي لقد عدلت الروابط
> http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5645682
> http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/search/f...da&openedRefinements=*&searchField=Search+All
> http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/search/f...da&openedRefinements=*&searchField=Search+All
> شكرا اخي


 


tamertabash قال:


> الرجاء الحصول على هذه الpaper للضرورة القصوى
> 1. A quantitative comparison between chemical dosing and electrocoagulationOriginal Research Article
> _Colloids and Surfaces A: Physicochemical and Engineering Aspects_, _Volume 211, Issues 2-3_, _3 December 2002_, _Pages 233-248_
> Peter K. Holt, Geoffrey W. Barton, Mary Wark, Cynthia A. Mitchell​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

أعيد وأكرر , رجاء ضعوا طلباتكم غير المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية في الموضوع الاخر الخاص بها في الرابط أدناه ودعوا هذا الموضوع في ملتقى الهندسة المدنية خاصا بها








 طلبات الأوراق العلمية و الأبحاث ... Scientific papers Requests here 

وأعذروني فإني سوف أقوم بحذف المشاركات التي لا تلتزم بهذا الشرط وهو واضح في المشاركة الأولى

المشرف


----------



## Mastermind_00 (1 يونيو 2011)

برجاء توفير الابحاث التالية
http://www.aisc.org/store/p-2103-aisc.aspx

http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/226_1?isAuthorized=no

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v134/i9/p1508_s1?isAuthorized=no

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 يونيو 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> برجاء توفير الابحاث التالية
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-2103-aisc.aspx
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/226_1?isAuthorized=no
> ...



الاول ليس بحث بل مادة تدريبية.. خارج اختصاصي

2 و 3
http://ifile.it/ktldr6g/http___scit...6000226000001&amp;idtype=cvips&amp;doi=10.pdf
http://ifile.it/frm4qvc/http___scit...9001508000001&amp;idtype=cvips&amp;doi=10.pdf


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام توفير البحث التالي

*[FONT=&quot]A model of the filling process of an intermittent distribution network [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Urban Water Journal [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Volume 7, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Issue 6, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2010, Pages 321 - 333 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Authors:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] M. De Marchis; C. M. Fontanazza; G. Freni; G. La Loggia; E. Napoli; V. Notaro [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]DOI:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 10.1080/1573062X.2010.519776 
[/FONT]


وبارك الله في جهودكم
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 يونيو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...




http://ifile.it/gij9ad8/said.pdf


----------



## Mastermind_00 (3 يونيو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> الاول ليس بحث بل مادة تدريبية.. خارج اختصاصي
> 
> 2 و 3
> http://ifile.it/ktldr6g/http___scit...6000226000001&amp;idtype=cvips&amp;doi=10.pdf
> http://ifile.it/frm4qvc/http___scit...9001508000001&amp;idtype=cvips&amp;doi=10.pdf




جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## duff (3 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أريد الحصول على هذه الابحاث وشكرا مسبقا
* Evaluating response modification factors of concentrically braced steel frames* Mussa Mahmoudi and Mahdi Zaree
*Experimentaland numerical investigation of brace configuration effects on steel structures
*Temel Türker and *Alemdar Bayraktar
Simulated behavior of multi-story X-braced frames
*Jung-Han Yoo,*Charles W. Roeder, Dawn E. Lehman


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 يونيو 2011)

duff قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أريد الحصول على هذه الابحاث وشكرا مسبقا*
> Evaluating response modification factors of concentrically braced steel frames* Mussa Mahmoudi and Mahdi Zaree*
> Experimentaland numerical investigation of brace configuration effects on steel structures
> *Temel Türker and *Alemdar Bayraktar
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/g3hycfl/Evaluating response modification factors of concentrically braced.pdf
http://ifile.it/r7zyvld/Experimenta...configuration effects on steel structures.pdf


----------



## عامرمحمد (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
اخي الفاضل المتكرم علينا اريد هذه البحوث و شاكر فضلك مسبقا
1-

​*Journal of Constructional Steel Research*
Volume 60, Issue 2, February 2004, Pages 313-337 
Flexural behaviour of concrete-filled steel tubes )
2-*Flexural behavior of concrete filled non-uni-thickness walled rectangular steel tube* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 63, Issue 8_, _August 2007_, _Pages 1051-1057_
F.W. Lu, S.P. Li, D.W. Li, Guojun Sun
3-*Further study on the flexural behaviour of concrete-filled steel tubes* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 62, Issue 6_, _June 2006_, _Pages 554-565_
Lin-Hai Han, Hui Lu, Guo-Huang Yao, Fei-Yu Liao
4-*Strength deformation behaviour of circular concrete filled steel tubes subjected to pure bending* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 65, Issues 8-9_, _August-September 2009_, _Pages 1836-1845_
Manojkumar V. Chitawadagi, Mattur C. Narasimhan
5-*Design and behavior of light composite steel–concrete trusses with drilled standoff screw shear connections* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 66, Issue 12_, _December 2010_, _Pages 1483-1491_
J.R.U. Mujagic, W.S. Easterling, T.M. Murray
6-*Drilled standoff screws for shear connection in light composite steel–concrete trusses* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 63, Issue 10_, _October 2007_, _Pages 1404-1414_
J.R. Ubejd Mujagić, W.S. Easterling, T.M. Murray
7-*Longitudinal shear in composite steel and concrete trusses* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 31, Issue 6_, _June 2009_, _Pages 1313-1320_
Josef Machacek, Martin Cudejko
اخوك من العراق و محتاج هذه البحوث
د.عامر


----------



## ابن-البصرة (4 يونيو 2011)

أكون ممتنا للاخوة اذا زودوني بالبحوث الاربعة التالية:

*Plastic Rotations in Continuous Encased Beams*


by *Subhash Chandra Maiti
*_Journal of the Structural Division_, Vol. 101, No. 6, June 1975, pp. 1269-1281
*****************************************
*Composite Steel-Concrete Construction*


by *Subcommittee on the State-of-the-Art Survey of the Task Committee on Composite Construction of the Committee on Metals of the Structural Division*, Viest, Ivan M., chmn. 

_Journal of the Structural Division_, Vol. 100, No. 5, May 1974, pp. 1085-1139 
*******************************************
*Design of Steel-Encased Concrete Beam-Columns*


_Journal of the Structural Division_, Vol. 94, No. 1, January 1968, pp. 267-282 

**************************************
*Strength of Steel-Encased Concrete Beam Columns*


_Journal of the Structural Division_, Vol. 93, No. 5, September/October 1967, pp. 113-124


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 يونيو 2011)

عامرمحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
> اخي الفاضل المتكرم علينا اريد هذه البحوث و شاكر فضلك مسبقا
> 1-
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/sxb6tad/Design and ... drilled standoff screw shear connections.pdf
http://ifile.it/dcno6az/Drilled sta... light composite steelâconcrete trusses.pdf
http://ifile.it/7f1gorm/Flexural be...on-uni-thickness walled rectangular steel.pdf
http://ifile.it/02rkvpg/Flexural behaviour of concrete-filled steel tubes.pdf
http://ifile.it/tajr9q2/Longitudinal shear in composite steel and concrete trusses.pdf
http://ifile.it/xlkfutm/Strength de...led steel tubes subjected to pure bending.pdf
http://ifile.it/omsakdt/Further study on the flexural behaviour of concrete-filled steel tubes.pdf


----------



## Mastermind_00 (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم امدادي بتلك الابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X02000032

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07001125


----------



## عامرمحمد (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزيت الف خير و يفتح عليك ابواب الخير كلها و يمن عليك وعلى عائلتك بالصحة و العافية
اخوك من العراق
د.عامر


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 يونيو 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منكم امدادي بتلك الابحاث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X02000032
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07001125


 

http://ifile.it/379qac2/A tapered T...ement for analysis of steel portal frames.pdf
http://ifile.it/gu3s4l6/An efficien...a steel gabled frame with tapered members.pdf


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 يونيو 2011)

اريد أبحاث عن
control of structure
active control
passive control
base isolation


----------



## engms2009 (5 يونيو 2011)

اريد بعض رسائل الماجستير الخاصة بالانواع المختلفة للبلاطات


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (5 يونيو 2011)

engms2009 قال:


> اريد بعض رسائل الماجستير الخاصة بالانواع المختلفة للبلاطات


 الاخ الفاضل.. المنتدى يختلف عن السوبر ماركت
وعليك ان تبحث عما تريد بنفسك وتطلب بالعناويين لانه لا احد يعرف ما تريد كما تعرف انت
وهذا مفهوم التخصصات العلميه
تقبل تقديري
واعتذر لانني لا اجيد فن المجامله


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07001125

و شكرا


----------



## Mastermind_00 (5 يونيو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://ifile.it/379qac2/a tapered t...ement for analysis of steel portal frames.pdf
> http://ifile.it/gu3s4l6/an efficien...a steel gabled frame with tapered members.pdf





جزاكم الله خيرا

​


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 يونيو 2011)

ابن-البصرة قال:


> أكون ممتنا للاخوة اذا زودوني بالبحوث الاربعة التالية:
> 
> *plastic rotations in continuous encased beams*
> 
> ...




الابحاث قديمة جدا..صعب تجد سوفت كوبي لمثل هذه الابحاث


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 يونيو 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07001125
> 
> و شكرا


http://ifile.it/k0as5vr/sdsdfs.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 يونيو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> اريد أبحاث عن
> control of structure
> active control
> passive control
> base isolation



اخي الكريم

افعل مثل الاخوة..ابحث بنفسك و من ثم ارسل طلبك كما يفعل الاعضاء

تقبل احترامي


----------



## سفيان9500 (6 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء امدادي بهذه البحوث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029697000928
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105800028
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029697000928


----------



## سفيان9500 (6 يونيو 2011)

الرابط الثالث مكرر يرجى امدادي بهذا البحث ايضا
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609002922


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 يونيو 2011)

سفيان9500 قال:


> الرجاء امدادي بهذه البحوث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029697000928
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105800028
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029697000928


http://ifile.it/pxd78so/ddd.pdf
http://ifile.it/g8wbqtu/fhf.pdf
http://ifile.it/ydo4vft/hghj.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 يونيو 2011)

سفيان9500 قال:


> الرابط الثالث مكرر يرجى امدادي بهذا البحث ايضا
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609002922


http://ifile.it/njeg26l/1.pdf


----------



## سفيان9500 (6 يونيو 2011)

اخي هاني سليمان جزاك الله


----------



## محمد السهلاني (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية .... مع جزيل الشكر

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811001917

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822309002323

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000888460600069X


http://www.springerlink.com/*******/28t30w237676525t/


http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/search/f...es&openedRefinements=*&searchField=Search+All


http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/search/freesrchabstract.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5776536&
queryText%3Dmechanical+properties+of+reactive+powder+concretes%26openedRefinements%3D*%26searchField%3DSearch+All


----------



## reem220 (7 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك العظيم وأتمنى منك هذه المقالات للضرورة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
Finite element analysis of infilled frames considering cracking and separation phenomena 
Computers & Structures, Volume 41, Issue 3, 1991, Pages 439-447
M.H. El Haddad

Nonlinear behaviour of non-integral infilled frames 
Computers & Structures, Volume 18, Issue 3, 1984, Pages 551-560
Liauw Te-Chang, Kwan Kwok-Hung

Seismic analysis of infilled reinforced concrete frames 
Computers & Structures, Volume 30, Issue 3, 1988, Pages 457-464
M. Sobaih, M.M. Abdin

Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part II: Structural examples 
Computers & Structures, Volume 84, Issues 3-4, January 2006, Pages 181-195
G. Milani, P.B. Lourenço, A. Tralli

Homogenised limit analysis of masonry walls, Part I: Failure surfaces 
Computers & Structures, Volume 84, Issues 3-4, January 2006, Pages 166-180
G. Milani, P.B. Lourenço, A. Tralli

Static and cyclic behaviours of multistorey infilled frames with different interface conditions 
Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 99, Issue 2, 22 March 1985, Pages 275-283
T.C. Liauw, K.H. Kwan

The effect of masonry infills on the seismic response of a four storey reinforced concrete frame—a probabilistic assessment 
Engineering Structures, Volume 30, Issue 11, November 2008, Pages 3186-3192
Matjaž Dolšek, Peter Fajfar

The effect of masonry infills on the seismic response of a four-storey reinforced concrete frame — a deterministic assessment 
Engineering Structures, Volume 30, Issue 7, July 2008, Pages 1991-2001


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية .... مع جزيل الشكر
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811001917
> ...




الابحث الاخير 2011 لم يتم نشره بعد..

http://ifile.it/twvhxy7/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/ko2clia/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/ezajvcm/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/58knuq7/05536440.pdf
http://ifile.it/t8cx5em/fulltext.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يونيو 2011)

reem220 قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك العظيم وأتمنى منك هذه المقالات للضرورة
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> Finite element analysis of infilled frames considering cracking and separation phenomena
> Computers & Structures, Volume 41, Issue 3, 1991, Pages 439-447
> ...



http://ifile.it/bmon865/d.pdf
http://ifile.it/n9zk8er/e.pdf
http://ifile.it/hcu9anp/q.pdf
http://ifile.it/fzbdqgn/r.pdf
http://ifile.it/91omfet/s.pdf
http://ifile.it/73kidgt/t.pdf
http://ifile.it/x4flmue/w.pdf
http://ifile.it/cgynip8/y.pdf


----------



## derriad (7 يونيو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاكارم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا شك ان الجميع يعرف موقع الساينز دايركت(science direct) فانا لدي اشتراك به على اسم الجامعه.. ارجو ممن يريد اي جورنالز يكتب لي العنوان هنا واسم المؤلفين وساقوم برفعها له ان شاء الله تعالى...
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية:
Recherches experimentales sur l'acceleration du durcissement du beton par le chauffage 

​*Cement and Concrete Research*
Volume 1, Issue 2, March 1971, Pages 211-223 

*Influence of heat curing on the pore structure and compressive strength of self-compacting concrete (SCC)* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 36, Issue 5_, _May 2006_, _Pages 879-885_

*Fine aggregate and curing temperature effect on concrete maturity* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 35, Issue 4_, _April 2005_, _Pages 758-762_

*Secondary ettringite formation in heat treated portland cement concrete: Influence of different W/C ratios and heat treatment temperatures* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 23, Issue 2_, _March 1993_, _Pages 453-461_

*The effect of heat treatment on the compressive strength of cement-slag mortars* 
_Materials & Design_, _Volume 32, Issues 8-9_, _September 2011_, _Pages 4618-4628_


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية:
> Recherches experimentales sur l'acceleration du durcissement du beton par le chauffage
> 
> ...


 
الاول كتاب وليس بحث فارجو ان توضح اي الفصول تريد
والبقيه تحت

http://ifile.it/xd0acqj/Fine aggregate and curing temperature effect on concrete maturity.pdf
http://ifile.it/eskd6q3/Influence o... self-compacting concrete (SCC) Original.pdf
http://ifile.it/eq8wdz5/Secondary e... C ratios and heat treatment temperatures.pdf
http://ifile.it/w0l7jhu/The effect ...mpressive strength of cement-slag mortars.pdf


----------



## سفيان9500 (7 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز الرجاء امدادي بالبحوث التالية 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607002337
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029603001184
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X10000247
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029605003822
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960600068X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0040195105005044


----------



## derriad (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هو الرابط لتحميل الملف الاول
بارك الله لك وعليك
*Recherches experimentales sur l'acceleration du durcissement du beton par le chauffage* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 1, Issue 2_, _March 1971_, _Pages 211-223_
M. Mamillan


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا هو الرابط لتحميل الملف الاول
> بارك الله لك وعليك
> *Recherches experimentales sur l'acceleration du durcissement du beton par le chauffage* Original Research Article
> ...


http://ifile.it/p6eqx97/11.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يونيو 2011)

سفيان9500 قال:


> اخي العزيز الرجاء امدادي بالبحوث التالية
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607002337
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029603001184
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X10000247
> ...


http://ifile.it/upksnij/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/hwift9m/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/x2dpm5w/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/7hauij8/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/rn4jw2u/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/agtnji7/6.pdf


----------



## reem220 (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي هاني سليمان ربنا يجزيك الخير على مجهودك
إذا ممكن الأبحاث التالية وما تآخذني عم ثقل عليك
Finite element simulation of the elastic behaviour of infilled frames with openings 
H. Achyutha†, R. Jagadish†, P. S. Rao§ and S. Shakeebur Rahman 

Application of the local-to-global approach to the study of infilled frame structures under seismic loading 
Nuclear Engineering and Design, Volume 196, Issue 1, 1 March 2000, Pages 17-40
Didier Combescure, Pierre Pegon

c racking due to shear in masonry mortar joints and around the interface between masonry walls and reinforced concrete beams 
José Luís Miranda Dias

وشكراً جزيلاً مرة أخرى


----------



## سفيان9500 (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## derriad (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061809000786
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026130691000525X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810003090
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061807002498
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780750662567500230


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (8 يونيو 2011)

reem220 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي هاني سليمان ربنا يجزيك الخير على مجهودك
> إذا ممكن الأبحاث التالية وما تآخذني عم ثقل عليك
> Finite element simulation of the elastic behaviour of infilled frames with openings
> H. Achyutha†, R. Jagadish†, P. S. Rao§ and S. Shakeebur Rahman
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/jd5xzgw/Cracking du...sonry walls and reinforced concrete beams.pdf
http://ifile.it/3hlutwb/Finite elem...ehaviour of infilled frames with openings.pdf
http://ifile.it/14b68cw


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (8 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061809000786
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026130691000525X
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/urqswl2/Activation of Algerian slag in mortars.pdf
http://ifile.it/ukn3i5j/Comparison ... of ordinary Portland cement-slag mortars.pdf
http://ifile.it/uvlmqtz/Durability properties of concrete containing 50% and 65% slag.pdf
http://ifile.it/ynh8fei/Cements Made from Blastfurnace Slag.pdf
http://ifile.it/hjpd208/Effects of ...of ordinary Portland cementâslag mortar.pdf


----------



## derriad (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية، وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وأيدك بستره وحفظه وتوفيقه وأصلح لك اهلك وزوجك وذريتك,
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884600003951
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884604003576
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884604002509
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810002989
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884609001859
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884698002361


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، اريد منك تحميل البحوث التالية، وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وأيدك بستره وحفظه وتوفيقه وأصلح لك اهلك وزوجك وذريتك,
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884600003951
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884604003576
> ...



http://ifile.it/0562m1w/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/ulcb2at/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/qizydgc/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/yzp0gb4/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/641o09j/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/g197nj8/6.pdf


----------



## حسن فلاح (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية
www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946501000671
www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946506002162
www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000848


----------



## ابن-البصرة (9 يونيو 2011)

رجاءا

*Eccentrically loaded concrete encased steel composite columns* Original Research Article
_Thin-Walled Structures_, _Volume 49, Issue 1_, _January 2011_, _Pages 53-65_
Ehab Ellobody, Ben Young, Dennis Lam

*Shear strength of prestressed concrete encased steel beams with bonded tendons*
_Advances in Steel Structures (ICASS '02)_, _2002_, _Pages 543-549_
S.C. Choy, Y.L. Wong, S.L. Chan

*Effect of reinforced concrete between the flanges of the steel profile of partially encased composite beams* Original Research Article
_Journal of Constructional Steel Research_, _Volume 27, Issues 1-3_, _1993_, _Pages 107-122_
R. Kindmann, R. Bergmann, L.-G. Cajot, J.B. Schleich

*Behaviour of reinforced and concrete-encased composite columns subjected to biaxial bending and axial load* Original Research Article
_Building and Environment_, _Volume 43, Issue 6_, _June 2008_, _Pages 1109-1120_
Cengiz Dundar, Serkan Tokgoz, A. Kamil Tanrikulu, Tarik Baran

*Ultimate load analysis of plate reinforced concrete beams* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 23, Issue 9_, _September 2001_, _Pages 1068-1079_
Nutan Kumar Subedi, Paul Stuart Baglin

*Elastic and plastic behaviour of cased beams* Original Research Article
_Building Science_, _Volume 2, Issue 4_, _1968_, _Pages 321-330_
A.O. Adekola


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (9 يونيو 2011)

حسن فلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية
> www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946501000671
> www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946506002162
> www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000848


 

http://ifile.it/xoprq1k/Prediction of punching shear strength of two-way slabs.pdf
http://ifile.it/xs6a7yp/Punching sh... connections reinforced with steel fibers.pdf
http://ifile.it/9sb5273/Ultimate punching shear strength analysis of slabâcolumn connections.pdf


----------



## derriad (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، وجمع شملك بعائلتك وابنك وفرج همك وتقبل منك صالح اعمالك وغفر لي ولك,
لا تؤاخذني بما اكثرت به عليك ارجو الحصول على البحوث التالية وجزاك الله كل خير,
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884601005646
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0008884676900247
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884604001772
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0008884677900941
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061807000967
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132306000230


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك، وجمع شملك بعائلتك وابنك وفرج همك وتقبل منك صالح اعمالك وغفر لي ولك,
> لا تؤاخذني بما اكثرت به عليك ارجو الحصول على البحوث التالية وجزاك الله كل خير,
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884601005646
> ...



بارك الله فيك علي دعائك و انني ادعو لك بالمثل

http://ifile.it/8btuil7/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/s84rtui/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/tknx56j/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/9ehp4ud/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/fvicsj1/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/1j7xndr/6.pdf


----------



## derriad (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حفظك الله اخي ورعاك، ارجو افادتي بالبحوث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1385894709005750
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0016003220900832
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946509001772


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حفظك الله اخي ورعاك، ارجو افادتي بالبحوث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1385894709005750
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0016003220900832
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946509001772



http://ifile.it/p4gkic2/a.pdf
http://ifile.it/y3ntkhu/d.pdf
http://ifile.it/y5c16j7/s.pdf


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (12 يونيو 2011)

analysis of circular composite column under axial and flexure load

thank you


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 يونيو 2011)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> analysis of circular composite column under axial and flexure load
> 
> thank you



What is this? be specific.. can't find any thing matches the title, so i assume it's not a research paper..


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنك يا هندسة
Lateral stiffness of steel plate shear wall

 systems 
*Cem Topkaya

, a, 

 and Mehmet Atasoya

*Comparing hysteretic behavior of light-gauge steel plate shear walls

 and braced frames 
*Jeffrey W. Bermana, 

, Oguz C. Celika, b, 

, 

 and Michel Bruneauc, 



* On the design of stiffeners in steel plate shear walls

 

Implementation of M-PFI method in design of steel plate walls

 

Evaluation of ultimate capacity of semi-supported steel shear walls


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يا هندسة
> Lateral stiffness of steel plate shear wall
> 
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/vsdrunx/Comparing h...steel plate shear walls and braced frames.pdf
http://ifile.it/rz8h56a/Evaluation of ultimate capacity of semi-supported steel shear walls.pdf
http://ifile.it/gs9724j/Implementation of M-PFI method in design of steel plate walls.pdf
http://ifile.it/h6jyk29/Lateral stiffness of steel plate shear wall systems.pdf
http://ifile.it/54706wj/On the design of stiffeners in steel plate shear walls.pdf


----------



## derriad (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حفظك الله اخي ورعاك، ارجو افادتي بالبحوث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884609000908
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810001261
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810003090


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (13 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذنك
* Seismic analysis of steel plate shear walls

 considering strain rate and _P_–delta effects 

Seismic Performance of Steel Plate Shear Wall Frames


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حفظك الله اخي ورعاك، ارجو افادتي بالبحوث
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884609000908
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/i2s56ht/Comparison ... of ordinary Portland cement-slag mortars.pdf
http://ifile.it/8jqxwmo/Enhancement...of the slag prepared from fly-ash of MSWI.pdf
http://ifile.it/iymdawc/The effect ... of ordinary Portland cement-slag mortars.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (13 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *بعد اذنك*
> Seismic analysis of steel plate shear walls
> 
> ...


 اليوم رفعت لك خمسة بحوث .... لا اظن ان احد يكملهن بهذا الوقت ولو كان طرزان

انا ابقى في البحث الواحد يومين رغم ان لي مع البحوث عمر طويل جدا


ارجو ان تهتم بوقتنا ووقت الاخوه الباقيين

http://ifile.it/5ha0byf/Seismic ana...idering strain rate and Pâdelta effects.pdf
http://ifile.it/7n9w8y2/Seismic Performance of Steel Plate Shear Wall Frames.pdf


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (14 يونيو 2011)

اخى الفاضل لم اطلب سرعة الرد
اذكرك بالحكمة التى تقول :
 - اثنان لا يشبعان: طالب علم وطالب مال! 
اعذرنى اذا كنت اثقلت عليك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (14 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> اخى الفاضل لم اطلب سرعة الرد
> اذكرك بالحكمة التى تقول :
> - اثنان لا يشبعان: طالب علم وطالب مال!
> اعذرنى اذا كنت اثقلت عليك
> وجزاك الله خير


 اساله تعالى لي ولك العلم والمال وان لا يشبعنا من العلم ابدا حتى نلقاه وهو راض عنا
اخي الفاضل... انا عندما اجد طلب هنا احاول ان ارفع البحوث باسرع وقت .. وذلك لانني لا اعرف مدى حاجة الطالب لها.. فضلا عن انني ربما استطيع اليوم رفعها ولا استطيع بعدها ولمدة اسبوع لضيق الوقت
انت لم تثقل علي ابدا ولكنني اريدك ان تكون كما يجب ان يكون المتعلم.. لا يتسرع في جمع البحوث ومكانها الرف فقط.. اما الراس فربما ليس له حصه

ولدينا تجارب كثيره وتحت شعار ( همكذا علمتني الحياة)

اطيب المنى


----------



## ابن-البصرة (14 يونيو 2011)

ابن-البصرة قال:


> رجاءا
> 
> *http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0263823110001369*
> 
> ...



رجاءا مرة اخرى


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (14 يونيو 2011)

Concrete filled steel tube (cft) columns

أرجو الله ان تعود لأهلك سالما


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (14 يونيو 2011)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> concrete filled steel tube (cft) columns
> 
> أرجو الله ان تعود لأهلك سالما


 هل هذا بحث ام ماذا؟؟؟؟ وفي اي مجله منشور
والله تعبنا من هذا الكلام


----------



## tamertabash (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من طرفك توفير هذة البحوث للضرورة القصوى

م/ تامر طبش
1-Denitrification using a monopolar electrocoagulation/flotation (ECF) process Original Research Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 91, Issue 2_, _November-December 2009_, _Pages 516-522_
Mohammad M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru Sivakumar
2-Effect of operating parameters on indium (III) ion removal by iron electrocoagulation and evaluation of specific energy consumption Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 167, Issues 1-3_, _15 August 2009_, _Pages 467-474_
Wei-Lung Chou, Chih-Ta Wang, Kai-Yu Huang
3-Boron removal from geothermal waters by electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 153, Issues 1-2_, _1 May 2008_, _Pages 146-151_
A. Erdem Yilmaz, Recep Boncukcuoğlu, M. Muhtar Kocakerim, M. Tolga Yilmaz, Cihan Paluluoğlu
4-Treatment of fluoride containing drinking water by electrocoagulation using monopolar and bipolar electrode connections Original Research Article
_Chemosphere_, _Volume 73, Issue 9_, _November 2008_, _Pages 1393-1400_
D. Ghosh, C.R. Medhi, M.K. Purkait
5-Fundamentals, present and future perspectives of electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 114, Issues 1-3_, _18 October 2004_, _Pages 199-210_
Mohammad Y.A. Mollah, Paul Morkovsky, Jewel A.G. Gomes, Mehmet Kesmez, Jose Parga, David L. Cocke​


----------



## tamertabash (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من طرفك تزويدي بهذه البحوث للضرورة 
م/تامر طبش

1-Denitrification using a monopolar electrocoagulation/flotation (ECF) process Original Research Article
_Journal of Environmental Management_, _Volume 91, Issue 2_, _November-December 2009_, _Pages 516-522_
Mohammad M. Emamjomeh, Muttucumaru Sivakumar
2-Effect of operating parameters on indium (III) ion removal by iron electrocoagulation and evaluation of specific energy consumption Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 167, Issues 1-3_, _15 August 2009_, _Pages 467-474_
Wei-Lung Chou, Chih-Ta Wang, Kai-Yu Huang
3-Boron removal from geothermal waters by electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 153, Issues 1-2_, _1 May 2008_, _Pages 146-151_
A. Erdem Yilmaz, Recep Boncukcuoğlu, M. Muhtar Kocakerim, M. Tolga Yilmaz, Cihan Paluluoğlu
4-Treatment of fluoride containing drinking water by electrocoagulation using monopolar and bipolar electrode connections Original Research Article
_Chemosphere_, _Volume 73, Issue 9_, _November 2008_, _Pages 1393-1400_
D. Ghosh, C.R. Medhi, M.K. Purkait
5-Fundamentals, present and future perspectives of electrocoagulation Original Research Article
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 114, Issues 1-3_, _18 October 2004_, _Pages 199-210_
Mohammad Y.A. Mollah, Paul Morkovsky, Jewel A.G. Gomes, Mehmet Kesmez, Jose Parga, David L. Cocke​ 
و شكرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يونيو 2011)

tamertabash قال:


> السلام عليكم الرجاء من طرفك تزويدي بهذه البحوث للضرورة
> م/تامر طبش
> 
> 1-Denitrification using a monopolar electrocoagulation/flotation (ECF) process Original Research Article
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/wdigoez/Boron removal from geothermal waters by electrocoagulation Original.pdf
http://ifile.it/f2ecaug/Denitrifica...ulation flotation (ECF) process Original.pdf
http://ifile.it/q2ruei5/Effect of o...evaluation of specific energy consumption.pdf
http://ifile.it/9xphcas/Fundamental...spectives of electrocoagulation Original.pdf
http://ifile.it/2xv0toe/Treatment o...d bipolar electrode connections Original.pdf


----------



## mhafeth (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أحتاج لهذا البحث (إذا ممكن)

A study of nickel sulphide stones in tempered glass 



* Nickel sulphide inclusions in glass: an example of microcracking induced by a volumetric expanding phase change *


----------



## ابن-البصرة (16 يونيو 2011)

*http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0263823110001369

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080440170500639

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0143974x9390009h

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0360132307000819

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s014102960100013x

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0007362868900121

:11:
*


----------



## sayedismail (16 يونيو 2011)

اريد اى ابحاث فى الكوابيل القصيرة short cantiliever


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو منكم توفير البحث التالي

*Simultaneous removal of ammonia, P and COD from anaerobically digested piggery wastewater using an integrated process of chemical precipitation and air stripping* 

_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 326-332_

Xuejun Quan, Changying Ye, Yanqi Xiong, Jinxin Xiang, Fuping Wang

وشكرا جزيلا

تحياتي


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يونيو 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحتاج لهذا البحث (إذا ممكن)
> 
> ...


سارفعها حين عودتي الى البيت ان شاء الله.. انا الان في الجامعه ومواقع الرفع غير مسموحه ولا تفتح مطلقا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يونيو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منكم توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


 
سارفعها حين عودتي الى البيت ان شاء الله.. انا الان في الجامعه ومواقع الرفع غير مسموحه ولا تفتح مطلقا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يونيو 2011)

sayedismail قال:


> اريد اى ابحاث فى الكوابيل القصيرة short cantiliever


هناك في مجالات العلم مليون كيبل ومليار قصير
فاي نوع تريد .. حتى ابحث عنها واحدا واحدا .. وان شاء الله تعالى بعد مليار سنه ساجد ما تريد

واظنك تفهم ما اعني


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يونيو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو منكم توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/wh3017b


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (16 يونيو 2011)

mhafeth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحتاج لهذا البحث (إذا ممكن)
> 
> ...


 
الاول غير مشترى

http://ifile.it/zeyp0cf


----------



## صفي الدين (16 يونيو 2011)

dear sir 
would you please provide me with the available paper to the following title "NUMERICAL MODEL FOR PARTIALLY PENETRATING DE-WATERING WELLS


----------



## eng_top (16 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0013795288900361


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (16 يونيو 2011)

مشــــكور اخوي يعيطيك العافية 

الله يقويك .....


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 يونيو 2011)

eng_top قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0013795288900361


 http://ifile.it/2c9eip0


----------



## derriad (17 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/095894659500005W
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810002989
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026250758990033X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/095894659290009K


----------



## derriad (17 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132306000230
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946510000910
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946598000328
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884698001173


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/095894659500005W
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810002989
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026250758990033X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/095894659290009K


http://ifile.it/c4o7j5m/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/9jdngw6/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/3xnlodi/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/khd0q5a/4.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132306000230
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946510000910
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946598000328
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884698001173


http://ifile.it/keox0sg/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/mtzhgs4/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/2npwb0r/7.pdf
http://ifile.it/uwgnjt8/8.pdf


----------



## mhafeth (18 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع*



رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاول غير مشترى
> 
> http://ifile.it/zeyp0cf


 

لك مني الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng/ayman elashhab (18 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
إسم المجلة:
Computer Methods in Applied Mechanics and Engineering
رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
Volume 28, Issue 1, August 1981, Pages 63-80
وجزاكم الله خير

link http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004578258190027X


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 يونيو 2011)

eng/ayman elashhab قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
> إسم المجلة:
> Computer Methods in Applied Mechanics and Engineering
> رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
> ...


 http://ifile.it/pciwbd8


----------



## ابن-البصرة (19 يونيو 2011)

الاخ رفاق الصحراء و الاخوة الاخرين

هل لي ان اعرف سبب تجاهل طلبي؟

عسى ان يكون المانع خير​


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (19 يونيو 2011)

أشكرك أخ رفاق الصحراء على مجهودك العظيم

وأرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية

*Microwave enhanced stabilization of heavy metal sludge* 

_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 139, Issue 1_, _2 January 2007_, _Pages 160-166_

Ching-Hong Hsieh, Shang-Lien Lo, Pei-Te Chiueh, Wen-Hui Kuan, Ching-Lung Chen

*****

*In situ remediation of soils contaminated with toxic metal ions using microwave energy* 

_Chemosphere_, _Volume 53, Issue 9_, _December 2003_, _Pages 1077-1085_

Rudolph A. Abramovitch, Lu ChangQing, Evan Hicks, Joseph Sinard


وشكرا


----------



## elbarmoh (19 يونيو 2011)

*اخى الكريم:
جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك,احتاج الى بعض الاوراق العلميه واتمنى ان اجدها عندك!!!

http://www.sciencedirect.com.rlproxy.upei.ca/science/article/pii/014890629490779X

** International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts
 Volume 31, Issue 3, June 1994, Page 159 


  Geomechanics abstract Surface structures Slopes

Application de la methodede Bishop simplifiee aux remblais renforces par les geosynthetiques (Application of the simplified Bishop method to geosynthetic reinforced slopes) : A. Houam & J. Nuyens, Canadian Geotechnical Journal, 30(5), 1993, pp812–820 

Available online 26 February 2003










http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t93-072
*


----------



## Mastermind_00 (19 يونيو 2011)

فضلا وليس أمرا نرجو المساعدة في الـpublication التالية
http://www.aisc.org/store/p-420-application-of-aisc-design-provisions-for-tapered-members.aspx


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 يونيو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> أشكرك أخ رفاق الصحراء على مجهودك العظيم
> 
> وأرجو توفير الأبحاث التالية
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/vjmuz8l/Microwave enhanced stabilization of heavy metal sludge.pdf
http://ifile.it/4a0zdko/In situ rem...h toxic metal ions using microwave energy.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 يونيو 2011)

elbarmoh قال:


> *اخى الكريم:
> جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك,احتاج الى بعض الاوراق العلميه واتمنى ان اجدها عندك!!!
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.rlproxy.upei.ca/science/article/pii/014890629490779x
> ...


 

رقعتها لك في صفحه اخرى.... هل تريد ان ارفعها مره اخرى هنا او اجلبها لك الى البيت؟؟


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 يونيو 2011)

mastermind_00 قال:


> فضلا وليس أمرا نرجو المساعدة في الـpublication التالية
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-420-application-of-aisc-design-provisions-for-tapered-members.aspx


 اسف .. ليس لدي اشتراك بها


----------



## ghaedan (19 يونيو 2011)

انا اريد هذا البحث فى ساينز دايركتزجزاكم الله خيرا 
Optimum design of frames
*F. Erbatur† and M.M. Al-Hussainy*
*‡*

*Computers & Structures*
Volume 45, Issues 5-6, 3 December 1992, Pages 887-891


----------



## ghaedan (19 يونيو 2011)

اخى الكريم:
جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك,احتاج الى بعض الاوراق العلميه واتمنى ان اجدها عندك!!!


link.aip.org/link/jsendh/v117/i3/p896/s1
Optimal design of planar frames based on stability criteria
Journal of Structural Engineering / Volume 117 / Issue 3 / TECHNICAL PAPERS


----------



## derriad (19 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884697000847


----------



## silo (19 يونيو 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000836
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608002794
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608000527
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000423
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611001040

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

ابن-البصرة قال:


> *http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0263823110001369
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080440170500639
> 
> ...






> *الاخ رفاق الصحراء و الاخوة الاخرين
> 
> هل لي ان اعرف سبب تجاهل طلبي؟
> 
> عسى ان يكون المانع خير*



http://ifile.it/2zvo6rk/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/mdpgzwk/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/isn5rfh/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/5fl7zq2/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/48nfavk/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

ghaedan قال:


> انا اريد هذا البحث فى ساينز دايركتزجزاكم الله خيرا
> Optimum design of frames
> *F. Erbatur† and M.M. Al-Hussainy*
> *‡*
> ...


http://ifile.it/s7tx23m/q.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

ghaedan قال:


> اخى الكريم:
> جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك,احتاج الى بعض الاوراق العلميه واتمنى ان اجدها عندك!!!
> 
> 
> ...



http://hera.ugr.es/doi/16656301.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884697000847



http://ifile.it/kl37gah/ew.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000836
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608002794
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608000527
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000423
> ...


http://ifile.it/16wyom3/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/0qd298g/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/kenf3dc/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/rb07jqf/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/opqlcvr/5.pdf


----------



## ابن-البصرة (20 يونيو 2011)

أخ هاني سليمان

لا اقول الا جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (20 يونيو 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> فضلا وليس أمرا نرجو المساعدة في الـpublication التالية
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-420-application-of-aisc-design-provisions-for-tapered-members.aspx




اخي رفاق الصحراء جزاك الله كل الخير على نيتك الطيبة

اخي هاني سليمان هل يمكن ان تساعدنا بتلك الـPub.


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يونيو 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> اخي رفاق الصحراء جزاك الله كل الخير على نيتك الطيبة
> 
> اخي هاني سليمان هل يمكن ان تساعدنا بتلك الـPub.



Sorry, i tried but it seems this pub not a paper but it is a private pub. Sorry brother again


----------



## I Anas (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك 
هل يمكن مساعدتي للحصول على هذه الورقة 
[Linear soil–structure interaction of coupled wall–frame structures on pile foundations
Pages 1296-1309
Sandro Carbonari, Francesca Dezi, Graziano Leoni/COLOR]


----------



## I Anas (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك 
هل يمكن مساعدتي للحصول على هذه الورقة البحثية
[Linear soil–structure interaction of coupled wall–frame structures on pile foundations
Pages 1296-1309
Sandro Carbonari, Francesca Dezi, Graziano Leoni/COLOR]


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

I Anas قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك
> هل يمكن مساعدتي للحصول على هذه الورقة البحثية
> [Linear soil–structure interaction of coupled wall–frame structures on pile foundations
> Pages 1296-1309
> Sandro Carbonari, Francesca Dezi, Graziano Leoni/COLOR]



http://ifile.it/m2l6hkw/as.pdf


----------



## ahan1987 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أريد هذه المجلة لو تكرمتم في أقرب وقت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/037722179290117R

Product warranty management — II: An integrated framework for study
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنك يا اخي
A study into optimization of stiffeners in plates subjected to shear loadig


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يا اخي
> A study into optimization of stiffeners in plates subjected to shear loadig


http://ifile.it/8ucljrp/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

ahan1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أريد هذه المجلة لو تكرمتم في أقرب وقت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/037722179290117r
> 
> ...


للاسف اخي البحث قبل 1993 و ليس لدي اكسس لما بل هذا التاريخ..

تقبل اعتذاري


----------



## Mastermind_00 (21 يونيو 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> sorry, i tried but it seems this pub not a paper but it is a private pub. Sorry brother again




بارك الله بك وجزاك الجنة

​


----------



## ghaedan (21 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:

*Computers & Structures*
Erbatur F., Al-Hussainy M.M. *Optimum design of frames*

Volume 45, Issues 5-6, 3 December 1992, Pages 887-891
Erbatur F., Al-Hussainy M.M. *Optimum design of frames*
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...08688579&md5=ceebacb6f3733e8903e592a76fc8cf43 Optimum design of frames 


*F. Erbatur† and M.M. Al-Hussainy‡*


----------



## ghaedan (21 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
since direct
*Mechanics Research Communications*
Volume 23, Issue 2, March-April 1996, Pages 213-220 
*Scientific and applied communication*

Finite element method for frames with variable characteristics


----------



## صفي الدين (21 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/016977229190009P


----------



## صفي الدين (21 يونيو 2011)

من فضلك اريد هذه الابحاث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X06000644
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169411001004
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169489900954
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170809000517
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169488901035
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169477900452
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169477900762
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169403002014
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169406000758


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

ghaedan قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
> 
> *Computers & Structures*
> Erbatur F., Al-Hussainy M.M. *Optimum design of frames*
> ...



http://ifile.it/i20or5q/as.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

ghaedan قال:


> من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
> since direct
> *Mechanics Research Communications*
> Volume 23, Issue 2, March-April 1996, Pages 213-220
> ...



اخي الكريم ضع طلبك في مشاركة واحدة حتي توفر الوقت..

http://ifile.it/plky9e4/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 يونيو 2011)

صفي الدين قال:


> من فضلك اريد هذه الابحاث
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X06000644
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169411001004
> ...




ما هو قديم لم اتمكن من احضارة..هذا ما وجدت
http://ifile.it/0kfea1o/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/pba1lzc/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/g9rnz24/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/0h6qnzu/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/xqz3a6p/5.pdf


----------



## Eng_M1986 (22 يونيو 2011)

لو امكن ممكن البحث التالى
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0167473093900486

Live load model for highway bridges*1
Andrzej S. Nowak
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, MI 48109, USA


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 يونيو 2011)

eng_m1986 قال:


> لو امكن ممكن البحث التالى
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0167473093900486
> 
> live load model for highway bridges*1
> ...


 البحث في المرفق


----------



## Eng_M1986 (22 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ع اهتمامك


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنك يا اخى
Shear-carrying capacity of steel plate shear wall with cross stiffeners


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يا اخى
> shear-carrying capacity of steel plate shear wall with cross stiffeners



غير متاح


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي

[FONT=&quot]*Urban** agriculture**, using sustainable practices that involve the reuse of** wastewater** and solid waste* 

_Agricultural Water Management_, *In Press, Corrected Proof*, _Available online 11 May 2011_

M.N. Rojas-Valencia, M.T. Orta de Velásquez, Víctor Franco[/FONT]

وشكرا لكم

م. محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## صفي الدين (23 يونيو 2011)

please provide me with the following http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795210000761 and many thanks foryour effort


----------



## صفي الدين (23 يونيو 2011)

please provide me with the following
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169478900720 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...13795210000761
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X06000644 
and many thanks for your effort


----------



## صفي الدين (23 يونيو 2011)

please provide me with the following
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0012821X99002708
and a lot of thanks for your effort


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يونيو 2011)

صفي الدين قال:


> please provide me with the following
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0012821X99002708
> and a lot of thanks for your effort


 اجعل طلباتك في مشاركه واحده
http://ifile.it/r8h09bp/A procedure...ion of dewatering-induced pile settlement.pdf
http://ifile.it/bvhn9lp/Digital mod... wells in unconfined anisotropic aquifers.pdf
http://ifile.it/slf5w3b/Neural netw...ction at the Costa Rica convergent margin.pdf
http://ifile.it/5a6d2v0/Numerical s...timization of controlling land subsidence.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يونيو 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


 http://ifile.it/xz0wodt


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يونيو 2011)

e_mostfa_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنك يا اخى
> Shear-carrying capacity of steel plate shear wall with cross stiffeners


 
http://ifile.it/kfgy81x


----------



## civil diana (24 يونيو 2011)

ارجوكم اريد جورنالز بعنوان :
*Thermal Stresses IV*

R.B.HEtnarski,Rochester Instituteof Technology


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (24 يونيو 2011)

civil diana قال:


> ارجوكم اريد جورنالز بعنوان :
> *thermal stresses iv*
> 
> r.b.hetnarski,rochester instituteof technology


يبدو من عدد مشاركاتك انك جديد
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل.. لكن عليك ان تبين كسابقيك العنوان واسم المجله او الرابط


----------



## محمد السهلاني (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية .... مع الشكر الوافر 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266353805004574

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794988902970

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0093641398001025

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/search/f...am&openedRefinements=*&searchField=Search+All


----------



## هاني سليمان (27 يونيو 2011)

civil diana قال:


> ارجوكم اريد جورنالز بعنوان :
> *Thermal Stresses IV*
> 
> R.B.HEtnarski,Rochester Instituteof Technology


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780444815712

اختاري ما يناسبك من الجرنال و ضعي الرابط للبحث المراد لتلبية الطلب


----------



## eng_top (28 يونيو 2011)

Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering 
Volume 23, Number 5, 196-199, DOI: 10.1007/BF01711889


----------



## فراس خيري (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن البحث التالي من الساينس دايركت

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0950061895000879

http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/B978075065686350269X


----------



## ليث القرعاوي (29 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز ممكن الطلب للبحوث التالية مع الشكر الجزيل
analysis of reinforced steel fiber concrete beams
punching shear strength of slabs strngthend with thin plates


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يونيو 2011)

ليث القرعاوي قال:


> اخي العزيز ممكن الطلب للبحوث التالية مع الشكر الجزيل
> analysis of reinforced steel fiber concrete beams
> punching shear strength of slabs strngthend with thin plates


 الاخ الفاظل
ارجو وضع الروابط او اسم المجله كي استطيع ايجاد البحوث


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يونيو 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن البحث التالي من الساينس دايركت
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0950061895000879


 http://ifile.it/370vkrg


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يونيو 2011)

eng_top قال:


> Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering
> Volume 23, Number 5, 196-199, DOI: 10.1007/BF01711889


 
http://ifile.it/pie201u


----------



## I Anas (1 يوليو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك وأدعو الله أن يجمعك بعائلتك قريبياً ويجيب دعائك


----------



## gada_iraq2010 (2 يوليو 2011)

alsalamoalikom
may i ask the following research in ASCE
http://ascelibrary.org.tiger.sempertool.dk/coo/resource/1/jcemxx/v1/i1/p290_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/cfo/resource/1/jpcfev/v20/i1/p74_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/meo/resource/1/jmenea/v23/i4/p193_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/coo/resource/1/jcemd4/v136/i12/p1279_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/coo/resource/1/jcemxx/v1/i1/p290_s1?isAuthorized=no
Take your time I am not hurry


----------



## فراس خيري (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن البحثين التاليين على مجلة asce
http://ascelibrary.org/aeo/resource/1/jaeied/v13/i1/p36_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/coo/resource/1/jcemd4/v134/i9/p664_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## امل محمد فارس (2 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم تحيه طيبه وبعد فنشكركم علي مجهودكم الخارق 
انا أريد الموضوع التالي
*Thick rectangular plates—I: The generalized Navier solution* _International Journal of Mechanical Sciences_, _Volume 25, Issue 3_, _1983_, _Pages 199-205_
Mark Levinson, David W. Cooke


----------



## امل محمد فارس (2 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

وهذة المواضيع أيضاً لو تكرمت ولكم الشكر أجزله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
*Effect of openings on the behaviour and strength of R/C beams shear* _Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 20, Issue 6_, _1998_, _Pages 477-486_
M. A. Mansur
*The influence of web openings on the structural behavior of reinforced high-strength concrete deep beams* 
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 28, Issue 13_, _November 2006_, _Pages 1825-1834_
Keun-Hyeok Yang, Hee-Chang Eun, Heon-Soo Chung
*Design against cracking at openings in reinforced concrete beams strengthened with composite sheets* 
_Composite Structures_, _Volume 60, Issue 2_, _May 2003_, _Pages 197-204_
H. A. Abdalla, A. M. Torkey, H. A. Haggag, A. F. Abu-Amira


----------



## yas_ch (2 يوليو 2011)

Monte Carlo solution of structural dynamicshttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794972900430#m4.2 







*Masanobu Shinozuk*


----------



## شهرمان (2 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

إذا أمكن، أريد هذه المقالات من ScienceDirect 

الأمـــــــــــــــــــــــر مستعجــــــــــــل مــــــن فضلكــــــــــــــــــم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**Effect of chemical treatments of Alfa (Stipa tenacissima) fibres on water-sorption properties* _
Composites Science and Technology_, _Volume 67, Issues 3-4_, _March 2007_, _Pages 685-697_
A. Bessadok, S. Marais, F. Gouanvé, L. Colasse, I. Zimmerlin, S. Roudesli, M. Métayer

*Alfa fibres: Mechanical, morphological and interfacial characterization* 
_Composites Science and Technology_, _Volume 67, Issue 6_, _May 2007_, _Pages 1132-1138_
M.C. Paiva, I. Ammar, A.R. Campos, R.B. Cheikh, A.M. Cunha

*Alfa fibres for unsaturated polyester composites reinforcement: Effects of chemical treatments on mechanical and permeation properties* 
_Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing_, _Volume 40, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 184-195_
A. Bessadok, S. Roudesli, S. Marais, N. Follain, L. Lebrun

جزاكم الله بكل خير، شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااا


----------



## شهرمان (2 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

إذا أمكن، أريد هذه المقالات من ScienceDirect 

الأمـــــــــــــــــــــــر مستعجــــــــــــل مــــــن فضلكــــــــــــــــــم** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
**Effect of chemical treatments of Alfa (Stipa tenacissima) fibres on water-sorption properties* _
Composites Science and Technology_, _Volume 67, Issues 3-4_, _March 2007_, _Pages 685-697_
A. Bessadok, S. Marais, F. Gouanvé, L. Colasse, I. Zimmerlin, S. Roudesli, M. Métayer

*Alfa fibres: Mechanical, morphological and interfacial characterization* 
_Composites Science and Technology_, _Volume 67, Issue 6_, _May 2007_, _Pages 1132-1138_
M.C. Paiva, I. Ammar, A.R. Campos, R.B. Cheikh, A.M. Cunha

*Alfa fibres for unsaturated polyester composites reinforcement: Effects of chemical treatments on mechanical and permeation properties* 
_Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing_, _Volume 40, Issue 2_, _February 2009_, _Pages 184-195_
A. Bessadok, S. Roudesli, S. Marais, N. Follain, L. Lebrun

جزاكم الله بكل خير، شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على عرضك الكريم اخى العزيز


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (3 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا على عرضك الكريم اخى العزيز *


----------



## مؤيد المسعودي (3 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omari098 (4 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكن توفير البحث التالي؟ و جزاك الله كل خير

RISK MANAGEMENT FOR MICROTUNNELED SEWERS 
Author: Hunt, Steven W
Source: Proceedings of the Water Environment Federation, Collection Systems 2004 , pp. 687-701(15)
Publisher: Water Environment Federation​


----------



## derriad (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منك بارك الله فيك البحوث التالية
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884611001414
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810004459
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061809000439
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811001723
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884605003121
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132306000291


----------



## derriad (5 يوليو 2011)

http://research.myipcn.org/science/article/pii/S0958946511000187


----------



## jassim78 (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على جهودكم في خدمة العلم والبحث العلمي


----------



## jassim78 (5 يوليو 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت 


************

المشاركة الأولى في هذا الموضوع واضحة , يرجى وضع كافة الطلبات غير المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية في الرابط أدناه

طلبات الأوراق العلمية و الأبحاث ... Scientific papers Requests here

ونشكر لكم تفهمكم

المشرف
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304386X06000661


----------



## jassim78 (5 يوليو 2011)

jassim78 قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت
> 
> 
> ************
> ...



اني اسف ماكنت منتبه بس تعرف حضرتك مسحتهم واني مامحتفظ بنسخة منهم الله يوفقك لعمل الخير انشاء الله


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2011)

jassim78 قال:


> اني اسف ماكنت منتبه بس تعرف حضرتك مسحتهم واني مامحتفظ بنسخة منهم الله يوفقك لعمل الخير انشاء الله



السلام عليكم

لا تؤاخذني أخي جاسم ولكنني نوهت إلى أن هذا الموضوع خاص بالهندسة المدنية منذ البداية

أرجو منك التفهم


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية .... مع الشكر الوافر
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266353805004574
> ...


 
لم استطع تحميل الاخيره

http://ifile.it/nlegpus/An exact finite element technique for layered beams
http://ifile.it/tayl8sg/Bending of unbounded multilayered beams and plates
http://ifile.it/ljyd12e/Flexural performance of layered ECC-concrete composite beam


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

gada_iraq2010 قال:


> alsalamoalikom
> may i ask the following research in ASCE
> http://ascelibrary.org.tiger.sempertool.dk/coo/resource/1/jcemxx/v1/i1/p290_s1?isAuthorized=no
> http://ascelibrary.org/cfo/resource/1/jpcfev/v20/i1/p74_s1?isAuthorized=no
> ...


 احد الروابط لا ياخذني الى المجله الرئيسيه بل يذهب الى المكتبه العراقيه الافتراضيه 
ارجو التاكد من الرابط قبل الارسال

http://ifile.it/ukiwtnj/Buildability Factors Influencing Concreting Labor Productivity.pdf
http://ifile.it/ojgf2ar/Contractors...tween Design and Construction in Saudi Arabia
http://ifile.it/cmtbsh1/Critical In...rve Theory to Rebar Fixing Labor Productivity
http://ifile.it/aynu1go/Estimating Performance Time for Construction Projects


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

yas_ch قال:


> Monte Carlo solution of structural dynamics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ارجو كتابة الرابط في المره القادمه

http://ifile.it/3ucepj4


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو منك بارك الله فيك البحوث التالية
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884611001414
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810004459
> ...


 http://ifile.it/gdhbts3/Effect of slag on the rheology of fresh self-compacted concrete
http://ifile.it/dbrz48c/Effect of w...rdened properties of self-compacting concrete
http://ifile.it/e4rm28u/Influence o...ve strength of self-compacting concrete (SCC)
http://ifile.it/jtakd1g/Influence o...ast-furnace slag â Part I Effect of MgO.pdf
http://ifile.it/n1j7c6t/Performance...crete containing different mineral admixtures
http://ifile.it/6chpm0w/Properties ... containing metakaolin and blast furnace slag


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

امل محمد فارس قال:


> السلام عليكم تحيه طيبه وبعد فنشكركم علي مجهودكم الخارق
> انا أريد الموضوع التالي
> *Thick rectangular plates—I: The generalized Navier solution* _International Journal of Mechanical Sciences_, _Volume 25, Issue 3_, _1983_, _Pages 199-205_
> Mark Levinson, David W. Cooke


 http://ifile.it/uwgpsvx


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

امل محمد فارس قال:


> وهذة المواضيع أيضاً لو تكرمت ولكم الشكر أجزله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> *Effect of openings on the behaviour and strength of R/C beams shear* _Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 20, Issue 6_, _1998_, _Pages 477-486_
> M. A. Mansur
> *The influence of web openings on the structural behavior of reinforced high-strength concrete deep beams*
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/dj5x6zp/Design agai...rete beams strengthened with composite sheets
http://ifile.it/qy2egc1/Effect of openings on the behaviour and strength of RC beams shear Cement
http://ifile.it/s402vt5/The influen... reinforced high-strength concrete deep beams


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن البحثين التاليين على مجلة asce
> http://ascelibrary.org/aeo/resource/1/jaeied/v13/i1/p36_s1?isAuthorized=no
> http://ascelibrary.org/coo/resource/1/jcemd4/v134/i9/p664_s1?isAuthorized=no


 

http://ifile.it/ighwe6u/Constructab...ems Based on the Analytical Hierarchy Process
http://ifile.it/3bgdsx1/Modeling and Forecasting Construction Labor Demand Multivariate Analysis


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 يوليو 2011)

شهرمان قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *إذا أمكن، أريد هذه المقالات من ScienceDirect *
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/35m7084/Alfa fibres...s on mechanical and permeation properties.pdf
http://ifile.it/1u8ivrp/Alfa fibres Mechanical, morphological and interfacial characterization
http://ifile.it/21qse0m/Effect of c...sima) fibres on water-sorption properties.pdf


----------



## derriad (6 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
ارجو الحصول على الورقة التالية
وجزاكرالله كل خير
*http://research.myipcn.org/science/a...58946511000187*​


----------



## امل محمد فارس (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة وشكراً لمجهودكم أخي رفاق الصحراء
واود منكم البحث عن هذة الورقات البحثية إذا امكن ولكم الشكر أجزله
*1- Development of Strengthening Method of Reinforced Concrete Beams with Web Opening at Plastic Hinge Region*

*Accession number;*03A0879369  *Title;*Development of Strengthening Method of Reinforced Concrete Beams with Web Opening at Plastic Hinge Region *Author;*  *Journal Title;*Goyo Kensetsu Gijutsu Nenpo
 *Journal Code:*S0633B
 *ISSN:*0288-5654
 *VOL.*32;*NO.*;*PAGE.*64-71(2002)  *Figure&Table&Reference;*FIG.11, TBL.4, REF.3 *Pub. Country;*Japan *Language;*Japanese
*2- Design and construction of reinforced concrete beams with web opening.*

 *Accession number;*05A0049195  *Title;*Design and construction of reinforced concrete beams with web opening. *Author;* TOMATSURI HIROYUKI (Penta-Ocean Construction Co., Ltd., JPN)  *Journal Title;*Penta-Ocean Technical Report
 *Journal Code:*S0633C
 *ISSN:*1348-9879
 *VOL.*33;*NO.*;*PAGE.*14.1-14.6(2003)  *Figure&Table&Reference;*FIG.12, TBL.5, REF.4 *Pub. Country;*Japan


Experimental Study on Reinforcing Method by Reinforcement with an Anchorage length. *Author;* MAEGUCHI TAKAHIRO (Nishinippon Inst. of Technol.) *Journal Title;*Summaries of Technical Papers of Annual Meeting Architectural Institute of Japan. C-2. Structures 4
*Journal Code:*L2506A
*ISSN:*1341-4488
*VOL.*1999;*NO.*;*PAGE.*931-932(1999) *Figure&Table&Reference;*FIG.3, TBL.3, REF.2 *Pub. Country;*Japan*Title;*Development of opening reinforcement of RC beam with opening at beam edge (Part 2). *Author;* YASUI KOJI (Matsumura-Gumi Corp., JPN)  *Journal Title;*Matsumuragumi Gijutsu Kenkyujo Nenpo
*Journal Code:*L1802A
*ISSN:*0919-3723
*VOL.*11;*NO.*;*PAGE.*1-8(2003) *Figure&Table&Reference;*FIG.19, TBL.5, REF.5 *Pub. Country;*Japan*Title;*A Experimental Study on Reinforced Concrete Beam with Opening. Reinforcing Method of Beam with Opening. *Author;* MITSUHASHI HIROMI (Nihon Univ.) HAYASHI SHIZUO (Tokyo Inst. of Technol.) SHIMIZU YASUSHI (Tokyo Inst. of Technol. Tech. High Sch.) KATORI KEIICHI (Tokyo Inst. of Technol.) *Journal Title;*Summaries of Technical Papers of Annual Meeting Architectural Institute of Japan. C-2. Structures 4
*Journal Code:*L2506A
*ISSN:*1341-4488
*VOL.*1999;*NO.*;*PAGE.*929-930(1999) *Figure&Table&Reference;*FIG.5, TBL.4 *Pub. Country;*Japan


----------



## Ali_eisa_AlDloami (6 يوليو 2011)

In-plane strength and design of parabolic arches
هو كتاب واحد بهذا الاسم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد السهلاني (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822309002323


http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v136/i11/p1393_s1?isAuthorized=no


http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v132/i11/p1793_s1?isAuthorized=no


http://ascelibrary.org/beo/resource/1/jbenf2/v13/i6/p602_s1?isAuthorized=no


http://ascelibrary.org/emo/resource/1/jenmdt/v135/i10/p1129_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## alber (8 يوليو 2011)

انا بحاجه الي هذا البحث الرجاء المساعده
Shrinkage stress analysis of concrete slabs with shrinkage strips in a multistory building


----------



## alber (8 يوليو 2011)

Shrinkage stress analysis of concrete slabs with shrinkage strips in a multistory building 



Purchase
$ 31.50









References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article.


*Han-Soo Kim

, 

 and Suk-Hee Cho*

Hyundai Institute of Construction Technology, #102-4, Mabuk-Ri, Goosung-Eup, Yongin-Si, Kyunggi-Do 449-912, South Korea


Received 13 January 2004; 
accepted 18 March 2004. 
Available online 30 April 2004. 




*Abstract*

A shrinkage stress analysis method is proposed for concrete slabs with shrinkage strips employed as temporary joints to reduce shrinkage cracks in a multistory building. The developed method considers the effects due to creep, external restraint, and construction sequence. The analysis results of an example building demonstrate that the effect of the shrinkage strips can be easily estimated by this method. The effect of stress relief, which is dependent on the number and closing time of shrinkage strips, is also presented. A simplified method is developed and a design recommendation for the shrinkage strip is presented.


*Author Keywords: *Shrinkage; Creep; Relaxation; Construction sequence; Multistory building; Concrete slab; Shrinkage strip
please help me to get this paper thanks


----------



## ابو النجوم (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ابحاث من جورنالز عن foundation retrofit 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يااخوانى هل لى بالابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794905002452
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607000909
واى ابحاث عن Composite Structures of Steel and Concrete
ارجو منكم مساعدتى جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## derriad (11 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
ارجو الحصول على الورقة التالية
وجزاكرالله كل خير
*http://research.myipcn.org/science/a...58946511000187*​


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز اذا كان بالامكان سادتكم المحترم تزويدي بكتاب Composite Structures, Design, Safety and Innovation, 2005, Pages 7-38
B.F. Backman علما ان البحث موجود في موقعsciencedirect ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن تزويدي ببحث References
Analysis of Composite Structures, 2002, Page 331 علما ان البحث موجود في الموقع العلمي science direct ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو عمر كامل (11 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكني طلب أي ابحاث تتحدث عن

rock bearing capacity

يا أخي الكريم أرجو المساعدة


----------



## أبو عمر كامل (11 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273572.html

ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع قدر استطاعتك


----------



## المهند المجروح (15 يوليو 2011)

اذا تفضلت علي وجهزتني بهذا البحث ولك الاجر وصالح الدعاء

Waste Management
Volume 24, Issue 6, 2004, Pages 563-569."Properties of concrete containing scrap-tire rubber – an overview"

Rafat Siddique and Tarun R. Naik, 
Department of Civil Engineering and Mechanics, College of Engineering and Applied Science, UWM Center for By-Products Utilization, University of Wisconsin–Milwaukee, P.O. Box 784, Milwaukee, WI 53201, USA
Accepted 2 January 2004. Available online 27 February 2004.


----------



## ابو النجوم (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحث من جورنال عن foundation retrofit and foundation


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

امل محمد فارس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تحية طيبة وشكراً لمجهودكم أخي رفاق الصحراء
> واود منكم البحث عن هذة الورقات البحثية إذا امكن ولكم الشكر أجزله
> *1- development of strengthening method of reinforced concrete beams with web opening at plastic hinge region*
> ...


 ارجو ذكر المجله والافضل وضع الروابط

وعذرا على التاخير


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

ali_eisa_aldloami قال:


> in-plane strength and design of parabolic arches
> هو كتاب واحد بهذا الاسم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


 في اي مجله او موقع..
ارجو وضع الرابط


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

derriad قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> ارجو الحصول على الورقة التالية
> وجزاكرالله كل خير
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/10hu93n


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

alber قال:


> Shrinkage stress analysis of concrete slabs with shrinkage strips in a multistory building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/80p3dsj


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

ابو النجوم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ابحاث من جورنالز عن foundation retrofit
> وشكرا جزيلا


 
ارجو ان تبحث بنفسك كالاخوه الباقيين وضع الروابط هنا
اما ان نبحث لك فالامر صعب جدا وذلك اولا لانك انت تعرف ماذا تريد ولا احد يعرف مثلك
وثانيا الوقت لا يسمح بذلك


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

أبو عمر كامل قال:


> هل يمكني طلب أي ابحاث تتحدث عن
> 
> rock bearing capacity
> 
> يا أخي الكريم أرجو المساعدة


 نعم اخي الفاضل بمكن ذلك.. ادخل الى مواقع البحوث وابحث عما ينفهك وضع الروابط هنا 
ونحن برسم الخدمه
واذا لم تكن تعرف هذه المواقع فاخبرني كي ادلك عليها


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم يااخوانى هل لى بالابحاث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794905002452
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607000909
> واى ابحاث عن Composite Structures of Steel and Concrete
> ارجو منكم مساعدتى جزاكم الله كل خير


 


http://ifile.it/9u7vz2y


http://ifile.it/pi1nm3z


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

ايمن الغلباوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز اذا كان بالامكان سادتكم المحترم تزويدي بكتاب Composite Structures, Design, Safety and Innovation, 2005, Pages 7-38
> B.F. Backman علما ان البحث موجود في موقعsciencedirect ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام وبارك الله بكم


 http://ifile.it/5cdj6ap


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

أبو عمر كامل قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273572.html
> 
> ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع قدر استطاعتك


 اخي ابو عمر
بما انك تريد مناقشة الماستر .. فمما لا شك فيه انك رجل علمي والا ما وصلت الى هذه الدرجه العمليه
واسال الله تعالى ان يوفقك لنيلها ..وذلذك لقول لك لا بد ان تدرك وان الرجل العلمي انه لا احد يفهم ما تريده بقدر ما تفهمه انت
ولذلك ادخل الى المواقع المعروفه بالبحوث وابحث واكتب لي الراوبط وساقوم برفعها لك ان شاء الله تعالى باسرع وقت
وان لم تكن تعرف المواقع فاخبرني حتى اكتبها لك جميعا
ارق المنى


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 يوليو 2011)

ايمن الغلباوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن تزويدي ببحث references
> analysis of composite structures, 2002, page 331 علما ان البحث موجود في الموقع العلمي science direct ولك مني جزيل الشكر


اخي الفاضل.. انت لم تضع في الطلبين اسم البحث وانما وضعت اسم المجله .. يعني حين اضع العنوان اعلاه في الموقع يجلب لي مئات الالاف من البحوث.. ارجو ان تفهم الية البحث وليس عيبا ان لم تكن تعرف لاننا كنا هكذا لان القوميه والعروبه اخذت لب عقولنا فصحينا ووجدنا اننا لا نجيد غير التصفيق
ان لم تكن تعرف فاخبرني كي ارشدك

تحياتي


----------



## امل محمد فارس (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي رفاق الصحراء تحيه طيبه وبعد
عذرا اخي لم أجد الرابط ولكن إسم الموقع
Science Links Japan​


----------



## eng_top (17 يوليو 2011)

stabilization of Egyptian collapsible soils with hydrated lime ( 26 pages) السلام عليكم انا محتاج الابحاث دى لو سمحت 
2—prediction of compressive strength from early curing for cement treated collapsible soils ( 38 pages)
3 – a comparison study on stabilization of collapsible soils by addition of cement and hydrated lime ( 8 pages)
4 – the collapse potential in collapsible soil ( 12 pages) 
5 –influence of soil constituents on collapsible soils ( 14 pages) 
6 – stabilization of collapsible soils at their natural dry density ( 32 pages) 
1--Stabilization of collapsible soil using cement
Mahmoud F. Mohamed 1993 Thesis (Cairo University) Master degree 
2-- Effect of salts on the behavior of collapsing soils 
Hassan H. Abu khatwa 1989 Thesis (Cairo University) Master degree
3-- A study of the effect of replacement soil on the settlement of foundations rested on collapsible soil Ahmed A. Hamoda 1989 (Cairo University) Master degree
4-- Effect of Chemical Contamination on Collapsible Soil 
 El-Sahkawy, R., Shater, M., Fikry, M., El-Shafai, M 1998 Journal of the Egyptian Geotechnical Society
5-- Stabilization of Collapsible Soil with Slag El-Sahkawy, R. 1999 Journal of the Egyptian Geotechnical Society
6-- Treatment of Collapsible Soil by Cement Dust Mashour, M., Aly, A., Saad, M. 2000 The 8th Arab Conference for Structural Engineering
7-- Effect of chemicals and mechanical stabilization on the behavior of collapsing soils Ibrahim A. Kassim 2002 (Cairo University) Master degree
8-- Shear Strength and Mechanical Behavior of Collapsible Cemented Sand Tarek, M.F., El-Sohby, M., Sherif, M.M., Ibrahim, A.M. 2000 The 6th Al-Azhar Engineering International Conference


----------



## eng_top (18 يوليو 2011)

*stabilization of Egyptian collapsible soils with hydrated lime ( 26 pages) السلام عليكم انا محتاج الابحاث دى لو سمحت 
2—prediction of compressive strength from early curing for cement treated collapsible soils ( 38 pages)
3 – a comparison study on stabilization of collapsible soils by addition of cement and hydrated lime ( 8 pages)
4 – the collapse potential in collapsible soil ( 12 pages) 
5 –influence of soil constituents on collapsible soils ( 14 pages) 
6 – stabilization of collapsible soils at their natural dry density ( 32 pages) 
1--Stabilization of collapsible soil using cement
Mahmoud F. Mohamed 1993 Thesis (Cairo University) Master degree 
2-- Effect of salts on the behavior of collapsing soils 
Hassan H. Abu khatwa 1989 Thesis (Cairo University) Master degree
3-- A study of the effect of replacement soil on the settlement of foundations rested on collapsible soil Ahmed A. Hamoda 1989 (Cairo University) Master degree
4-- Effect of Chemical Contamination on Collapsible Soil 
El-Sahkawy, R., Shater, M., Fikry, M., El-Shafai, M 1998 Journal of the Egyptian Geotechnical Society
5-- Stabilization of Collapsible Soil with Slag El-Sahkawy, R. 1999 Journal of the Egyptian Geotechnical Society
6-- Treatment of Collapsible Soil by Cement Dust Mashour, M., Aly, A., Saad, M. 2000 The 8th Arab Conference for Structural Engineering
7-- Effect of chemicals and mechanical stabilization on the behavior of collapsing soils Ibrahim A. Kassim 2002 (Cairo University) Master degree
8-- Shear Strength and Mechanical Behavior of Collapsible Cemented Sand Tarek, M.F., El-Sohby, M., Sherif, M.M., Ibrahim, A.M. 2000 The 6th Al-Azhar Engineering International Conference*​


----------



## eng_top (19 يوليو 2011)

هى الابحاث دى مش موجودة ولا اية


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني و اخواتي..

انا في اجازة و موجود في بلدي الان .. طبعا غير متاح لي الدخول الي مكتبة الجامعة..ان شاء الله لنا عودة في شهر سبتمبر لتلبة طلباتكم..

دعواتكم لي بسهوله السفر و العودة الي جامعتي


----------



## eng_top (20 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء اللة ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## عمادالحوت (22 يوليو 2011)

please i want the manual of drain-3dx program


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (25 يوليو 2011)

eng_top قال:


> هى الابحاث دى مش موجودة ولا اية


 
وكيف نعرف هل هي موجوده ام لا..؟؟
يا اخي والله تعبنا ونحن نقول اكتب اسم المجله او الموقع او على الاقل ضع الروابط معها
انت كتبت ثمانية عناوين وفي مشاركتين وتبعتهما بتعليقك هذا ..ولكنك لم تكلف نفسك لتكتب اسم الموقع.. يعني جامعتي مشتركه في 50 موقع تقريبا,,, هل ترى من المعقول انني ابحث فيها جميعا في الوقت الذي تستطيع ان تكتب الرابط لتوفر علي الوقت والجهد وكذلك والاهم ان يلبى طلبك بسرعه
اذن انت المخطا وليس انا

اكيد فهمت ما اعني


----------



## anass81 (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

ممكن هذا البحث لو سمحت

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v135/i9/p1019_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## ayman666666 (26 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكن توفير هذا البحث
EUROCODE 8 DESIGN RESPONSE SPECTRA EVALUATION USING THE K-NET JAPANESE DATABASE
GUILLAUME POUSSE, CATHERINE BERGE-THIERRY, LUIS FABIAN BONILLA and PIERRE-YVES BARD


Journal of Earthquake Engineering

Vol. 9, No. 4 July 2005


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 يوليو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن هذا البحث لو سمحت
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v135/i9/p1019_s1?isAuthorized=no


 http://ifile.it/q01xnj5


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 يوليو 2011)

ayman666666 قال:


> هل يمكن توفير هذا البحث
> eurocode 8 design response spectra evaluation using the k-net japanese database
> guillaume pousse, catherine berge-thierry, luis fabian bonilla and pierre-yves bard
> 
> ...


 ارجو ذكر اسم الموقع اي دار النشر


----------



## ayman666666 (26 يوليو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ارجو ذكر اسم الموقع اي دار النشر


http://www.tandfonline.com/toc/ueqe20/9/4
أو
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/13632460509350555
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizoxide (26 يوليو 2011)

Weathering effects on external wall tiling systems Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 21, Issue 3, March 2007, Pages 594-600
C.Y. Yiu, D.C.W. Ho, S.M. Lo


Structural behavior of reinforced concrete structures at high temperatures Original Research Article
Nuclear Engineering and Design, Volume 156, Issues 1-2, 1 June 1995, Pages 121-138
Nobuyuki Yamazaki, Masatoshi Yamazaki, Tetsuo Mochida, Atsushi Mutoh, Takashi Miyashita, Masatoshi Ueda, Toshiyasu Hasegawa, Kazunori Sugiyama, Keiji Hirakawa, Rikiro Kikuchi, Makoto Hiramoto, Koichi Saito


Temperatures Measurements in Reinforced Concrete Shear Walls
Journal	Advanced Materials Research (Volumes 243 - 249)
Volume	Advances in Civil Engineering and Architecture
Edited by	Chaohe Chen, Yong Huang and Guangfan Li
Pages	752-755


Performance of axially restrained concrete encased steel composite columns at elevated temperatures Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 33, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 245-254
Ben Young, Ehab Ellobody


----------



## tomano (28 يوليو 2011)

AM LOKING FOR THIS ARTICLE PLEASE
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...20379611001785
THANK YOU


----------



## العبقرية (28 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم 

Seismic

 stability analysis of 

gravity retaining walls

 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110000849

Seismic stability of retaining walls with surcharge 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726100000932

Earthquake-induced displacements of gravity retaining walls

 and anchor-reinforced slopes 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726108000699

Sliding stability and seismic design of retaining wall by pseudo-dynamic method for passive case 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026772610600191

Seismic lateral movement prediction for gravity retaining walls on granular soils 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110002320

Seismic active pressure distribution history behind rigid retaining walls
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726107000929

Seismic analysis and behaviour of gravity retaining walls-the case of Kalamata harbour quay wall : Pitilakis, K; Moutsakis, A *Soils Found*_V29, N1, March 1989, P1–17_ 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890628991797X


Static and dynamic behavior of hunchbacked gravity quay walls 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726107000668


----------



## العبقرية (28 يوليو 2011)

اخى الكريم ارجو يسع صدرك لطلباتى حيث اننى اجهز رسالة ماجستير ولك جزيل الشكر 
Behavior of soil retaining walls

 on deformable foundations 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795209000040

Studying the effects of deformable panels on seismic

 displacement of 

gravity

 quay 

walls

 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801809001942


Deterministic sliding block methods for estimating seismic

 displacements of earth structures 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0267726195000488

Dynamic earth pressures against a retaining wall

 caused by Rayleigh waves 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141029689900308

Seismic

 earth pressures on rigid and flexible 

retaining walls

 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105000655


----------



## امل محمد فارس (28 يوليو 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ارجو ذكر المجله والافضل وضع الروابط
> 
> وعذرا على التاخير



السلام عليكم اخي رفاق الصحراء هذا هو الموقع

http://sciencelinks.jp/


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (30 يوليو 2011)

1-Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible soilnext term
2-Influence of physical properties on deformation characteristics of collapsible soils 
3-Engineering approach to interpretation of oedometer tests performed on collapsible soils
4-Analysis of spatial variability of SPT penetration resistance in collapsible soils considering water table depth 
5-Comparison of results of oedometer and plate load tests performed on collapsible soils
6-A stress path model for collapsible loess: R. L. Handy, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 33–47.
7-Expansive and collapsible soils in semi-arid region : Signer, S; Marinho, F A M; Santos, N B; Andrade, C M M Proc 12th International Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Rio de Janeiro, 13–18 August 1989V1, P647–650. Publ Rotterdam: A A Balkema, 1989 
8-interpretation and comparison of collapse measurement techniques: S. L. Houston, W. N. Houston & H. H. Mahmoud, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 217–224 
9-Types of distribution of collapsible soils: C. D. F. Rogers, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwerl; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 1–17. 
10-Comparison of results of oedometer and plate load tests performed on collapsible soils: Y. M. Reznik, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 383–408 
International Journal of Ro


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (30 يوليو 2011)

معلش يا اخي انا بدات ماجستير في ال collapsible soil وارجوا مساعدتك في هذا المجال فان كان عندك اي كتب او ابحاث ارجوا افادتي بها


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (30 يوليو 2011)

الابحاث التي اريدها علي الموقع
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (30 يوليو 2011)

1-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266114401000024
2-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795207000609
3-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795200000302
4-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795208001543
5-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/001379529500004Y
6-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850236
7-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890629190234D
8-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850297
9-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850315
10-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850376
11-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850261
12-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850273
13-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850327
14-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296838915
15-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850248
16-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850339
17-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850406
18-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850285
19-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850303
20-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890629685025X
21-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890629190798Q
22-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296838873
23-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906289901435
24-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906289901423
25-http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850108


----------



## anass81 (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

يرجى تزويدي بهذا البحث لو أمكن

http://sciencelinks.jp/j-east/article/200301/000020030102A0915872.php


----------



## derriad (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد هذه الورقة بارك الله فيك
رمضان كريم

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001120


----------



## anass81 (3 أغسطس 2011)

وهذا البحث أيضاً

http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?8677


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> Weathering effects on external wall tiling systems Original Research Article
> Construction and Building Materials, Volume 21, Issue 3, March 2007, Pages 594-600
> C.Y. Yiu, D.C.W. Ho, S.M. Lo
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/i5avjok/Structural ... concrete structures at high temperatures.pdf
http://ifile.it/li2omk0/Weathering effects on external wall tiling systems.pdf
http://ifile.it/4qkasd8/Performance...cased steel composite columns at elevated.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم
> 
> Seismic
> ...


 http://ifile.it/l02d49r/Earthquake-...aining walls and anchor-reinforced slopes.pdf
http://ifile.it/f8ozucl/Seismic act...tion history behind rigid retaining walls.pdf
http://ifile.it/k3iu4on/Seismic ana...ls-the case of Kalamata harbour quay wall.pdf
http://ifile.it/50yugzp/Seismic lat...gravity retaining walls on granular soils.pdf
http://ifile.it/p9jtk43/Seismic stability analysis of gravity retaining walls.pdf
http://ifile.it/oh0jcgk/Seismic stability of retaining walls with surcharge.pdf
http://ifile.it/jbx8hgk/Sliding sta...by pseudo-dynamic method for passive case.pdf
http://ifile.it/i4uws0c/Static and dynamic behavior of hunchbacked gravity quay walls.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم ارجو يسع صدرك لطلباتى حيث اننى اجهز رسالة ماجستير ولك جزيل الشكر
> Behavior of soil retaining walls
> 
> on deformable foundations
> ...


 http://ifile.it/37qbkon/Behavior of soil retaining walls on deformable foundations.pdf
http://ifile.it/7ikdh3l/Determinist...seismic displacements of earth structures.pdf
http://ifile.it/lt2bpos/Dynamic ear...a retaining wall caused by Rayleigh waves.pdf
http://ifile.it/1hqelka/Studying th...eismic displacement of gravity quay walls.pdf
http://ifile.it/ktaq7uo/Seismic earth pressures on rigid and flexible retaining walls.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

tomano قال:


> AM LOKING FOR THIS ARTICLE PLEASE
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...20379611001785
> THANK YOU


 http://ifile.it/qyxlubr


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد هذه الورقة بارك الله فيك
> رمضان كريم
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001120


 http://ifile.it/hud4p8f


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى تزويدي بهذا البحث لو أمكن
> 
> http://sciencelinks.jp/j-east/article/200301/000020030102a0915872.php


 ليس لدي شتراك بها


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (6 أغسطس 2011)

امل محمد فارس قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي رفاق الصحراء هذا هو الموقع
> 
> http://sciencelinks.jp/


 
اسف اختي الفاضله.. لست مشتركا بها


----------



## anass81 (6 أغسطس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ليس لدي شتراك بها


 
مشكور على تعبك


----------



## العبقرية (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## eng_top (8 أغسطس 2011)

asce

Treatment of Collapsible Soils by Salts Using the Double Consolidation Method
K. Abbeche, 
O. Bahloul, 
T. Ayadat, and 
A. Bahloul

Egyptian Collapsible Soils and their Improvement
Mohamed Sakr, 
Mohsen Mashhour, and 
Adel Hanna


----------



## eng_top (8 أغسطس 2011)

Advanced Direct Shear Testing for Collapsible Soils with Water ******* and Matric Suction Measurement
D. Hormdee, 
H. Ochiai, and 
N. Yasufuku


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخوانى انا فى احتياج الى هذا البحث
Stiffener Design for
Beam-to-Column Connections
Michelle L. Holland
Thesis submitted to the Faculty of the
Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University
in partial fulfillment of the requirements for the degree of
Master of Science
in
Civil Engineering
Dr. Thomas M. Murray, chair
Dr. W. Samuel Easterling
Dr. Siegfried M. Holzer
September 1999
Blacksburg, Virginia
Keywords: Moment Connections, Stiffener Design, Column Stiffeners
Copyright 1999, Michelle L. Holland​


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخي انا اعلم اني اثقل عليك و لكني بحاجه الي هذه الابحاث كي ابدا في رساله الماجستير ان شاء الله تعالي


1-Adnan, B., A., and Erdil, T., R. (1992). “Evaluation and control of collapsible soils.”
Journal of Geotechnical Engineering, ASCE 118 (10): 1491-1504.

2-Alawaji, H. A. (2001). “Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid reinforced sand
over collapsible soil.” Geotextiles and Geomembranes 19: 75-88.

3-http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?106155

4-http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?154858

5-http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?79495

6-http://www.asce.org/Product.aspx?ID=2147485786


----------



## eng_top (9 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ ابو حميد الجن ممكن التواصل لتبادل المعلومات حيث اننى اقوم بدراسة التربة الانهيارية ( ماجستير )


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 أغسطس 2011)

eng_top قال:


> asce
> 
> treatment of collapsible soils by salts using the double consolidation method
> k. Abbeche,
> ...


 
اسف غير مشتراة من قبل الجامعه


----------



## العراقي الهلالي (12 أغسطس 2011)

كل مرة احاول فتح الرابط لاينفتح ارجو ارسال على ********


----------



## عمادالحوت (14 أغسطس 2011)

http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Software/DRAIN3DXZIP

i need drain-3dx program


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البدء احي كافة الاخوة المساهمين في هذا الموقع الرائع واسال الله ان يتم نعمته عليكم ولهم ني جزيل الشكر والتقدير,,,,,,,,, اخواني قبل ايام معدودة طلبت منك من سادتكم تزويدي ببحث analysis and design of composite structures ولكن لم القى منكم اي رد بخصوص الموضوع علمل اني طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية وانا الان في صدد اعداد مشروع التخرج ارجو منكم الرد السريع ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 أغسطس 2011)

ايمن الغلباوي قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البدء احي كافة الاخوة المساهمين في هذا الموقع الرائع واسال الله ان يتم نعمته عليكم ولهم ني جزيل الشكر والتقدير,,,,,,,,, اخواني قبل ايام معدودة طلبت منك من سادتكم تزويدي ببحث analysis and design of composite structures ولكن لم القى منكم اي رد بخصوص الموضوع علمل اني طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية وانا الان في صدد اعداد مشروع التخرج ارجو منكم الرد السريع ومن الله التوفيق


 اخي الفاضل.. رغم انني بنفس التخصص الا اني لا اعرف اي شئ ينفعك وعليك ان تتفهم هذا الامر اليوم او غدا
في الملف في الرابط اسماء لمواقع النشر .. ادخل بها وتصفح ما ينفعك منها وضع لي الروابط هنا وساقوم برفع البحوث لك ان شاء الله تعالى
وركز على المواقع المشهوره منها

http://ifile.it/qj9zs7t

انتظر الروابط


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (17 أغسطس 2011)

عمادالحوت قال:


> http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/software/drain3dxzip
> 
> i need drain-3dx program


 
اسف ليس لدي اشتراك بها


----------



## anass81 (17 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> وهذا البحث أيضاً
> 
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/wwwdisplay.cgi?8677


 
هل يمكن تأمين هذا ؟


----------



## yosra_wael (17 أغسطس 2011)

*Analysis of spatial variability of SPT penetration resistance in collapsible soils considering water table depth* Original Research Article




*Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible soil*



*Influence of physical properties on deformation characteristics of collapsible soils*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 أغسطس 2011)

yosra_wael قال:


> *Analysis of spatial variability of SPT penetration resistance in collapsible soils considering water table depth* Original Research Article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://ifile.it/amwcovp/Analysis of...ls considering water table depth Original.pdf
http://ifile.it/83xqe0a/Influence o...tion characteristics of collapsible soils.pdf
http://ifile.it/3k9tlg6/Settlement ...rid-reinforced sand over collapsible soil.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> هل يمكن تأمين هذا ؟


 
ارجو كتابة العنوان لان الرابط لا يفتح عندي


----------



## majde-sa (21 أغسطس 2011)

جهود رائعة اخي الكريم مشكور جداا


----------



## anass81 (22 أغسطس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> ارجو كتابة العنوان لان الرابط لا يفتح عندي


 
السلام عليكم

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609000984

و

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X00000457


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (22 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609000984
> 
> ...


 http://ifile.it/2pez4lm/Dynamic mod...rete floors using finite element analysis.pdf
http://ifile.it/od5unwv/Whole-build...ned concrete floor plates exposed to fire.pdf


----------



## anass81 (22 أغسطس 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://ifile.it/2pez4lm/dynamic mod...rete floors using finite element analysis.pdf
> http://ifile.it/od5unwv/whole-build...ned concrete floor plates exposed to fire.pdf


 
السلام عليكم

مشكور أخي الكريم على تلبية الطلب


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

رجاء يا إخوة توفير الأبحاث التالية

Land-use change in the ‘edgelands’: Policies and pressures in London's rural–urban fringe 
Land Use Policy, Volume 28, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 266-279
Robert L. Gant, Guy M. Robinson, Shahab Fazal

****

A virtual globe-based 3D visualization and interactive framework for public participation in urban planning processes 
Computers, Environment and Urban Systems, Volume 34, Issue 4, July 2010, Pages 291-298
Huayi Wu, Zhengwei He, Jianya Gong

****

The role of information in strategic decision-making 
International Journal of Information Management, In Press, Corrected Proof, Available online 11 March 2011
Charles L. Citroen

****

Measuring participation: Case studies on village land use planning in northern Lao PDR 
Applied Geography, Volume 31, Issue 3, July 2011, Pages 950-958
Guillaume Lestrelin, Jeremy Bourgoin, Bounthanom Bouahom, Jean-Christophe Castella

****

Public participation in municipal transport planning processes – the case of the sustainable mobility plan of Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal 
Journal of Transport Geography, Volume 19, Issue 6, November 2011, Pages 1309-1319
Artur Gil, Helena Calado, Julia Bentz

****

Urban development agreements: Do they meet guiding principles for a better deal? 
Cities, Volume 28, Issue 4, August 2011, Pages 310-319
Menno van der Veen, Willem K. Korthals Altes

وهذا البحث موجود على Emerald

New research “Public participation in green urban policy: two strategies compared”
Type: Non-article
Source: Management of Environmental Quality: An International Journal Volume: 22 Issue: 1 2011

وشكرا لكم جميعا

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير​


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي

Publication: Knerr, H.; Rechenburg, A.; Kistemann, T. Schmitt, TG (2011): 
Performance of a MBR for the treatment of blackwater. 
Water Science & Technology, Vol 63, No. 6, 1247-1254

هذا البحث غير موجود على ساينزدايركت ، ولكني محتاج له بشكل عاااااااجل

وشكرا لكم


----------



## silo (27 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611002860
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026382231000303X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822310000644
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608001417
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359835X06002314

وشكرا مقدما على المجهود الكبير .....


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 أغسطس 2011)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611002860
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026382231000303X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822310000644
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608001417
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/p68hrqn/Composite concrete GFRP slabs for footbridge deck systems.pdf
http://ifile.it/mjguk5c/Flexural be...lightweight concrete sandwich bridge deck.pdf
http://ifile.it/th67mp4/GFRPâconcrete hybrid cross-sections for floors of buildings.pdf
http://ifile.it/jzb37mi/Numerical a...dhesively-bonded concrete deck in flexure.pdf
http://ifile.it/fqwcjph/Structural ...ich bridge decks with hybrid GFRPâsteel.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


 

i have no access to this journal


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (27 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> رجاء يا إخوة توفير الأبحاث التالية​
> Land-use change in the ‘edgelands’: Policies and pressures in London's rural–urban fringe
> ...


 the last one i couldnt find it
http://ifile.it/wdm7rkg/Land-use ch...ressures in London_s ruralâurban fringe.pdf
http://ifile.it/x982b56/Measuring p...age land use planning in northern Lao PDR.pdf
http://ifile.it/wegxd2o/Public part...e mobility plan of Ponta Delgada, Azores,.pdf
http://ifile.it/msl5dth/The role of information in strategic decision-making.pdf
http://ifile.it/6tlrmi7/Urban devel...meet guiding principles for a better deal.pdf
http://ifile.it/5poht4b/virtual glo...participation in urban planning processes.pdf


----------



## عمالقه النهرين (27 أغسطس 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------



## silo (27 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع و الاهتمام و سرعة التلبية .....


----------



## eng.ds (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير:

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي:

*An Experimental Study of Flat-Plate Structures under Vertical and Lateral Loads*
 

على الرابط التالي:

http://nisee.berkeley.edu/documents/EERC/EERC-93-03.pdf

ولكم جزيل الشكر .....


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

رجاء منكم توفير البحث التالي
Effect of organic loading rate and solids retention time on microbial population during bio-hydrogen production by dark fermentation in large lab-scale 

International Journal of Hydrogen Energy, Volume 36, Issue 17, August 2011, Pages 10690-10700

I. Mariakakis, P. Bischoff, J. Krampe, C. Meyer, H. Steinmetz

ومشكورين على جهودكم معنا

م. محمد


----------



## ايمن مصر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ رفاق الصحراء نشكرك على مجهودك
واريد منك بعض الابحاث التاليه عن موضوع الغاز الطبيعى فى السيارات

1 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/001043619590918P
2 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0360319984902416

3 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0011227597001239

4 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0016236105003303

5 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0034361710701685

6 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301421507002534

7 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301421509008131

8 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360544211002349


----------



## osmanzain (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## osmanzain (5 سبتمبر 2011)

خيرا مافعلتم وتقبل الله منكم هذا العمل الجبار


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الكرام الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية

Urban management—Some models for policy making 
_Long Range Planning_, _Volume 12, Issue 5_, _October 1979_, _Pages 91-109_
Nicholas Low



An integrated scenario-based multi-criteria decision support system for water resources management and planning – A case study in the Haihe River Basin 
_Expert Systems with Applications_, _Volume 37, Issue 12_, _December 2010_, _Pages 8242-8254_
S.Q. Weng, G.H. Huang, Y.P. Li



Enhancing the role of participatory scenario planning processes: Lessons from Reality Check exercises 
_Futures_, _Volume 43, Issue 4_, _May 2011_, _Pages 387-399_
Arnab Chakraborty



Planning participation in public decision making 
_Long Range Planning_, _Volume 2, Issue 4_, _June 1970_, _Pages 23-27_
Jon Davies



A systems approach to public policy estimation: Urban planning at the county level 
_Socio-Economic Planning Sciences_, _Volume 3, Issue 3_, _October 1969_, _Pages 229-243_
Nake M. Kamrany, Alexander N. Christakis



Policy analysis for urban and regional planning 
_Futures_, _Volume 8, Issue 5_, _October 1976_, _Pages 452-454_
Michael Batty


ومن موقع Emerald الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية:

Information for urban and regional planning—the European dimension
Type: General review
Author(s): Gay Scott
Source: Aslib Proceedings Volume: 33 Issue: 5 1981


Decision making in urban regeneration plans
Type: General review
Author(s): PATRIZIA LOMBARDI
Source: Engineering, Construction and Architectural Management Volume: 4 Issue: 2 1997


Encyclopedic Dictionary of Landscape and Urban Planning: Multilingual Reference Book in English, Spanish, French and German
Type: Non-article
Author(s): John Goodier
Source: Reference Reviews Volume: 25 Issue: 2 2011
وبارك الله فيكم

م. محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## srwatali (6 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم كل الشكر والتقدير الك اخي الكريم لدعم العلم 
عندي 3 ابحاث محتاجهم ضروري اذا بالامكان تامينهم
Characteristics of wind load and wind resistant design of membrane structure canopy roof of large-scale stadium 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080446370502663
2
Dynamic response of tension cable structures due to wind loads
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004579499290154R
3
Validation of the computational fluid–structure interaction simulation at real-scale tests of a flexible 29 m umbrella in natural wind flow
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167610510001431
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*ضرووووري*

الإخوة الكرام .. أحتاج الأبحاث التالية بأسرع وقت ممكن
​*Application of ozone treatment for** ammonia removal** in spent brine* ​_ Advances in Environmental Research_, _Volume 7, Issue 4_, _June 2003_, _Pages 835-845_
Junko Tanaka, Masatoshi Matsumura

​*Nitrogen** removal** from wastewater with high** ammonia** nitrogen concentration via shorter** nitrification** and denitrification* 
_Water Science and Technology_, _Volume 36, Issue 10_, _1997_, _Pages 73-78_
Joanna Surmacz-Górska, Andrzej Cichon, Korneliusz Miksch

​*Kinetics of sequential** nitrification** and** denitrification** processes* 
_Enzyme and Microbial Technology_, _Volume 27, Issues 1-2_, _July 2000_, _Pages 37-42_
Ali R. Dinçer, Fikret Kargı

​*Controlling factors for simultaneous** nitrification** and** denitrification** in a two-stage intermittent aeration process treating domestic sewage* 
_Water Research_, _Volume 33, Issue 4_, _March 1999_, _Pages 961-970_
Hong W. Zhao, Donald S. Mavinic, William K. Oldham, Frederic A. Koch

​*Preliminary trials of in situ** ammonia stripping** from source segregated domestic food waste digestate using biogas: Effect of temperature and flow rate* 
_Bioresource Technology_, _Volume 101, Issue 24_, _December 2010_, _Pages 9486-9492_
M. Ángeles De la Rubia, Mark Walker, Sonia Heaven, Charles J. Banks, Rafael Borja

​*Air** stripping** of** ammonia** from pig slurry: characterisation and feasibility as a pre- or post-treatment to mesophilic anaerobic digestion* 
_Waste Management_, _Volume 23, Issue 3_, _2003_, _Pages 261-272_
August Bonmatí, Xavier Flotats

​*Simultaneous removal of** ammonia**, P and COD from anaerobically digested piggery wastewater using an integrated process of chemical precipitation and** air stripping* 
_Journal of Hazardous Materials_, _Volume 178, Issues 1-3_, _15 June 2010_, _Pages 326-332_
Xuejun Quan, Changying Ye, Yanqi Xiong, Jinxin Xiang, Fuping Wang

[FONT=&quot]*Nitrogen potential recovery and concentration of** ammonia** from swine manure using electrodialysis coupled with** air stripping* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] _Journal of Environmental Management_, *In Press, Corrected Proof*, _Available online 11 June 2011_[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] D. Ippersiel, M. Mondor, F. Lamarche, F. Tremblay, J. Dubreuil, L. Masse

وبارك الله في جهودكم
[/FONT]​


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رجاء منكم توفير البحث التالي
> Effect of organic loading rate and solids retention time on microbial population during bio-hydrogen production by dark fermentation in large lab-scale
> ...


 http://ifile.it/30feucb


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ايمن مصر قال:


> الاخ رفاق الصحراء نشكرك على مجهودك
> واريد منك بعض الابحاث التاليه عن موضوع الغاز الطبيعى فى السيارات
> 
> 1 http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/001043619590918P
> ...


 http://ifile.it/c8zay1m/A comparison of compressed hydrogen and CNG storage.pdf
http://ifile.it/abh40y6/An empirica...ehicles The case of natural gas vehicles.pdf
http://ifile.it/9w0p6zi/An experime...e fuel for a retrofitted gasoline vehicle.pdf
http://ifile.it/4ef9na7/An experime... natural gas engine with direct injection.pdf
http://ifile.it/m4fxaud/Design of CNG tank made of aluminium and reinforced plastic.pdf
http://ifile.it/2oklhpe/GASTANK Sweden develops composite CNG tanks.pdf
http://ifile.it/hk2gt0p/Natural gas vehicles An option for Europe.pdf
http://ifile.it/x16tvnw/Study on the development of composite CNG pressure vessels.pdf


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 سبتمبر 2011)

srwatali قال:


> سلام عليكم كل الشكر والتقدير الك اخي الكريم لدعم العلم
> عندي 3 ابحاث محتاجهم ضروري اذا بالامكان تامينهم
> Characteristics of wind load and wind resistant design of membrane structure canopy roof of large-scale stadium
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080446370502663
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/c9kjqhu/Characteris...ucture canopy roof of large-scale stadium.pdf
http://ifile.it/dtrnevi/Dynamic response of tension cable structures due to wind loads.pdf
http://ifile.it/428ct1e/Validation ...exible 29 m umbrella in natural wind flow.pdf


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم .. أتمنى أن توفر لي الأبحاث التي طلبتها ، لأنها تلزمني للضرورة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.ds (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي بالسرعة الممكنة، ولكم جزيل الشكر:
Models for Laterally Loaded Slab-Column Frames​على الرابط التالي:

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=866
جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا يعطيك العافية بدي مجلات او ابحاث بتتعلق ب 
1- hydrological data in palestine
2-ground water aquiferes
3- palestinian israel water conflect 
4-surface water
5- different water use water resources quantity and quality
6- international water law and its application to conflict resolution


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> الإخوة الكرام الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية
> 
> Urban management—Some models for policy making
> _Long Range Planning_, _Volume 12, Issue 5_, _October 1979_, _Pages 91-109_
> ...


http://ifile.it/ordwqlx/as.pdf
http://ifile.it/m016qo7/ddvd.pdf
http://ifile.it/g69xuo7/dfgg.pdf
http://ifile.it/o04umdr/fgf.pdf
http://ifile.it/c4gdemt/gfgdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/rh79lwn/xcxc.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.ds قال:


> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي بالسرعة الممكنة، ولكم جزيل الشكر:
> Models for Laterally Loaded Slab-Column Frames​على الرابط التالي:
> 
> http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=866
> جزاكم الله خيراً​


http://ifile.it/igvb5kr/ddddddd.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

birzeit university قال:


> مرحبا يعطيك العافية بدي مجلات او ابحاث بتتعلق ب
> 1- hydrological data in palestine
> 2-ground water aquiferes
> 3- palestinian israel water conflect
> ...



اخي الكريم..ضع روابط الابحاث لاحضارها لك


----------



## anass81 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/igvb5kr/ddddddd.pdf


 
جزاك الله خيرا

وحمداً لله على سلامتك


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وحمداً لله على سلامتك



الله يسلمك اخي... واسف لعدم تمكني الفترة السابقة من تلبية طلبات الاخوة و الاخوات


----------



## cappotchi (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخ رفاق الصحراء نشكرك على مجهودك
واريد منك بعض الابحاث التاليه

*
Modelling the Cone Penetration Test in sand using Cavity Expansion and Arbitrary Lagrangian Eulerian Finite Element Methods
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X11000292

Numerical simulations and parametric study of SDCM and DCM piles under full scale axial and lateral loads
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X10001606

Analytical and 3D numerical modelling of full-height bridge abutments constructed on pile foundations through soft soils
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X11001157

Analysis of soil resistance on laterally loaded piles based on 3D soil–pile interaction
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X10001679

​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى انا فى احتياج الى هذا البحث
> stiffener design for
> beam-to-column connections
> michelle l. Holland
> ...



هل لى بهذا البحث ارجوكم ؟


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> هل لى بهذا البحث ارجوكم ؟



اخي الكريم..لم اجده علي proQuest


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 سبتمبر 2011)

cappotchi قال:


> *الاخ رفاق الصحراء نشكرك على مجهودك
> واريد منك بعض الابحاث التاليه
> 
> *
> ...




http://ifile.it/x0ton1a/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/b06pygx/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/x1907pf/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/eyu7526/4.pdf


----------



## ابو صلاح النجمي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد اي ابحاث اوكتب عن الخرسانة الخفيفة وما يتعلق بها من موضوعات هذا اميلي xxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع الايميل في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## cappotchi (18 سبتمبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/x0ton1a/1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/b06pygx/2.pdf
> http://ifile.it/x1907pf/3.pdf
> http://ifile.it/eyu7526/4.pdf




اللهم وفقه لكي يجتمع بعائلته قريبا وسهل له دربه وجزه عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوانى هل لى بهذة الابحاث 
Yielding of steel sheets containing slits
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022509660900132
Uniaxial stress–strain relationship of concrete confined by various shaped steel tubes
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029601000207

شكرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

cappotchi قال:


> اللهم وفقه لكي يجتمع بعائلته قريبا وسهل له دربه وجزه عنا كل خير​



امين امين امين


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى هل لى بهذة الابحاث
> Yielding of steel sheets containing slits
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022509660900132
> Uniaxial stress–strain relationship of concrete confined by various shaped steel tubes
> ...


http://ifile.it/2y9bscj/q.pdf
http://ifile.it/gapt14z/w.pdf


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكر الأخ رفاق الصحراء والأخ هاني سليمان على المجهودات العظيمة

وأرجو توفير البحث التالية

COOKING | Domestic Use of Microwave Ovens
Encyclopedia of Food Sciences and Nutrition (Second Edition), 2003, Pages 1627-1633
T. Ohlsson

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> أشكر الأخ رفاق الصحراء والأخ هاني سليمان على المجهودات العظيمة
> 
> وأرجو توفير البحث التالية
> 
> ...


 im sorry brother, it's unpurchased by my university


----------



## eng.ds (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 
انا بحاجة ماسة الى البحث التالي، ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول عليه بالسرعة الممكنة، ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان:

“An Experimental Study of Flat-Plate Structures under Vertical and Lateral Loads
على الرابط التالي
http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Text/238467


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (26 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.ds قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> انا بحاجة ماسة الى البحث التالي، ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول عليه بالسرعة الممكنة، ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان:
> 
> ...


 
ليس لدي اشتراك بهذه المجله... وعرضنا واضح في اختيار المجلات المشهوره فارجو البحث بها خصوصا.. كي تستطيع الاستفاده


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توفير البحوث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا


Landfill leachate treatment: Review and opportunity 
Journal of Hazardous Materials, Volume 150, Issue 3, 11 February 2008, Pages 468-493
S. Renou, J.G. Givaudan, S. Poulain, F. Dirassouyan, P. Moulin

Combination of Advanced Oxidation Processes and biological treatments for wastewater decontamination—Areview 
Science of The Total Environment, Volume 409, Issue 20, 15 September 2011, Pages 4141-4166
I. Oller, S. Malato, J.A. Sánchez-Pérez

Bio-electrochemical removal of nitrate from water andwastewater—A review 
Bioresource Technology, Volume 99, Issue 10, July 2008, Pages 3965-3974
Shahin Ghafari, Masitah Hasan, Mohamed Kheireddine Aroua

Electrical field: A historical review of its application and contributions in wastewater sludge dewatering 
Water Research, Volume 44, Issue 8, April 2010, Pages 2381-2407
Akrama Mahmoud, Jérémy Olivier, Jean Vaxelaire, Andrew F.A. Hoadley

Influence of parameters on the heterogeneous photocatalytic degradation of pesticides and phenolic contaminants inwastewater: A short review 
Journal of Environmental Management, Volume 92, Issue 3, March 2011, Pages 311-330
Saber Ahmed, M.G. Rasul, R. Brown, M.A. Hashib

A review of wastewater characteristics for water reuse/recycling after chemical and equipment processing 
Metal Finishing, Volume 108, Issue 6, June 2010, Pages 47-49
Mark Andrus

وشكرا لكم


----------



## aqsh (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل "رفاق الصحراء" اولا اهنئك على موضوعك الناجح ، اتذكر الصفحات الاولى من الموضوع وبعد مشاركتي فيه ، والان لي طلب منك يا أخي الفاضل ممكن تساعدني في البحث عن ورقة البحث العلمي بعنوان
* An experimental technique for obtaining controlled diagonal tension failure of shear critical reinforced concrete beams *

S. H. Ahmad, S. Hino, W. Chung and Y. Xie


والورقة العلمية الهامة بعنوان : 
* Finite-element study of the diagonal-tension failure in reinforced concrete beams *

Rena C. Yu, Luis Saucedo and Gonzalo Ruiz


الرجاء منك الرد بأقرب وقت
بارك الله فيك ودمت...


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (28 سبتمبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الفاضل "رفاق الصحراء" اولا اهنئك على موضوعك الناجح ، اتذكر الصفحات الاولى من الموضوع وبعد مشاركتي فيه ، والان لي طلب منك يا أخي الفاضل ممكن تساعدني في البحث عن ورقة البحث العلمي بعنوان
> * An experimental technique for obtaining controlled diagonal tension failure of shear critical reinforced concrete beams *
> 
> ...


 

http://www.mediafire.com/?s4s7qx9qlp2cyc2
http://www.mediafire.com/?yxt28yl0xbbkstf


----------



## aqsh (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ رفاق الصحراء ، بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب ، والله يجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب
دمت يا أخي العزيز وبالتوفيق


----------



## engabogabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلك استاذنا الفاضل عاوز البحث ده اكرمك الله 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X84710029


----------



## engabogabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

من فضلك استاذنا الفاضل عاوز البحث ده اكرمك الله 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X84710029


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 سبتمبر 2011)

engabogabr قال:


> من فضلك استاذنا الفاضل عاوز البحث ده اكرمك الله
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X84710029


 
the paper has attached down


----------



## engabogabr (1 أكتوبر 2011)

صراحة لا اجد اي تعبير عن الشكر يليق بك لذلك لا اجد الا ان اقول لك :
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل .


----------



## صفي الدين (2 أكتوبر 2011)

would you pleas provide me with the following

ttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0266352X9190033Ch 

thanks so much


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 أكتوبر 2011)

صفي الدين قال:


> would you pleas provide me with the following
> 
> ttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0266352x9190033ch
> 
> thanks so much


الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## silo (4 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608001417
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836810001599
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822303002356
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026382231000348X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836808001108
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822304001941
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822306002017
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822303003283
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822307002504
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822311001760
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836810001599
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811002303
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822305000851
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061806001073
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822311001371
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611002860

انا اسف انهم كتير ...
و جزاك الله عنا خيرا ...


----------



## محمود مهران (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لو تكرمت ارسال المواضيع التاليه و لك جزيل الفضل و الدعاء بالتوفيق 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08000059
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08000176
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08000152
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080428307500851
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0142112389900789


----------



## فراس خيري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على المصدر التالي من ASCE
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?7919#


----------



## محمود مهران (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218434-116.html#ixzz1Zw1Q9seH


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لو تكرمت ارسال المواضيع التاليه و لك جزيل الفضل و الدعاء بالتوفيق 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...43974X08000059
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...68874X08000176
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...68874X08000152
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...80428307500851
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...42112389900789
اود ان اشكر و ارجوا من الله ان نكون اصدقاء و ان يجازيك الله حير الجزاء


----------



## aqsh (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ، الاخ رفقاء الصحراء ، 
ممكن الورقة العلمية بعنوان 
Evaluation of accuracy and reliability of structural analysis and steel design software

Divecha, Dharmesh R

نشرت الورقة بسنة 1994


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أكتوبر 2011)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608001417
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836810001599
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822303002356
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026382231000348X
> ...




http://ifile.it/bqu0dv2/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/y3wmaxj/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/ayd9ct6/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/aoxnq34/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/c4b2r15/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/7krqosn/7.pdf
http://ifile.it/k60n8do/8.pdf
http://ifile.it/679ge50/9.pdf
http://ifile.it/1xo9w8q/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/cld20ze/12.pdf
http://ifile.it/w7roqsb/13.pdf
http://ifile.it/78knoap/14.pdf
http://ifile.it/96mc1kf/111.pdf
http://ifile.it/cuz8d5a/a.pdf
http://ifile.it/76o2srv/fdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/4go2lvj/qw.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أكتوبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ، الاخ رفقاء الصحراء ،
> ممكن الورقة العلمية بعنوان
> evaluation of accuracy and reliability of structural analysis and steel design software
> 
> ...



للاسف غير متاحة..اعتذرمنك


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أكتوبر 2011)

محمود مهران قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لو تكرمت ارسال المواضيع التاليه و لك جزيل الفضل و الدعاء بالتوفيق
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08000059
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08000176
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08000152
> ...


http://ifile.it/vrz6mij/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/z3baqg8/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/5xl3nyz/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/evwjsmu/4.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على المصدر التالي من asce
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/wwwdisplay.cgi?7919#



قديمة و غير متاحة..اتذر منك


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أكتوبر 2011)

محمود مهران قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218434-116.html#ixzz1zw1q9seh
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لو تكرمت ارسال المواضيع التاليه و لك جزيل الفضل و الدعاء بالتوفيق
> ...



اخي لا تعمل ارباك بتكرار الطلب..تاكد ان اي طلب يلبي و لكن نحتاج الي وقت نطرنا لاشغالنا


----------



## silo (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس هانى ... جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## محمود مهران (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف على التكرار و شاكر تعاونك


----------



## محمود مهران (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو ارسال الموضوع التالي و لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...17944183&md5=eaa5ace37e7c594972782711d5d333cf


----------



## gehad hassan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

i want research in soil structures interactions


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

gehad hassan قال:


> i want research in soil structures interactions


اخي الكريم.ابحث انت عن البحث الذي تريده و ارسل اسمه و الرابط و باذن الله سنحضره لك..

ادعوك لاطلاع علي مشاركات الاخوة حتي تحصل علي فكرة عن طريق طلب الابحاث, لانني حسب ما رايت ان جديد علي الملتقي..

بالتوفيق


----------



## فراس خيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/wZx2Xp30/An_analysis_method_in_project_.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/iwNpQJnZ/Assessing_Extension_of_Time_de.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/dIRdTG6d/Comparison_of_windows-based_de.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/aBHrlcEB/Factors_influencing_the_select.html
> http://www.4shared.com/document/IurNkEdB/Selecting_a_delay_analysis_met.html



السلام عليكم
ارجو اعادة تحميل الرابط الاول الذي هو بعنوان

An analysis method in project management using primal-dual relationships
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786397000574
لوجود نقص بالصفحات
مع الشكر


----------



## rorors (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على 

Strength of exterior slab

–

column



connections

 subjected to unbalanced moments

*Hong-Gun Parka, [URL="http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960600321X#cor1"]

[/URL], 

**, Kyoung-Kyu Choib*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960600321X


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوانى لوتكرمتم هل لى بالابحاث الاتيه 

Modeling Reinforced-Concrete Beam-Column Joints Subjected to Cyclic Loading 

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v129/i12/p1686_s1?isAuthorized=no

Finite element modelling of semi-rigid composite joints

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004579490000064X

Seismic behavior of connections composed of CFSSTCs and steel–concrete composite beams — finite element analysis

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07001745

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

محمود مهران قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو ارسال الموضوع التالي و لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...17944183&md5=eaa5ace37e7c594972782711d5d333cf


الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو اعادة تحميل الرابط الاول الذي هو بعنوان
> 
> An analysis method in project management using primal-dual relationships
> ...


http://ifile.it/1kmvyns/a.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

rorors قال:


> السلام عليكم الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على
> 
> Strength of exterior slab
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/buztcal/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى لوتكرمتم هل لى بالابحاث الاتيه
> 
> Modeling Reinforced-Concrete Beam-Column Joints Subjected to Cyclic Loading
> 
> ...




http://ifile.it/k1587ho/33333.pdf
http://ifile.it/49drgjl/http___scit...129000012001686000001&idtype=cvips&doi=10.pdf
http://ifile.it/jskegay/22222.pdf


----------



## محمود مهران (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي الموضوع التالي 
Stress concentration in steel bridge orthotropic decks
الرابطة هي
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...18017739&md5=dce46aea38be021f24372ae40d46a44a
و لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

محمود مهران قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي الموضوع التالي
> Stress concentration in steel bridge orthotropic decks
> الرابطة هي
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...18017739&md5=dce46aea38be021f24372ae40d46a44a
> و لك جزيل الشكر و العرفان


http://ifile.it/04rpfc9/qqqqqqq.pdf


----------



## فراس خيري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الروابط الصحيحة هي
Causes and effects of delays in Malaysian construction industry
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786306001700

Construction delay: a quantitative analysis
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026378639800060X

Understanding time delay disputes in construction contracts
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786307000828

Construction delays in a fast-growing economy: Comparing Thailand with other economies
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0263786395000526

Selecting a delay analysis method in resolving construction claims
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786305000906

Factor selection for delay analysis using Knowledge Discovery in Databases
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926580507001306


----------



## zizoxide (8 أكتوبر 2011)

1- Strengthening and repair of RC beams with fiber reinforced concrete

2- Structural repair/strengthening of RC columns

3- Structural repair and strengthening of damaged RC beams with sprayed FRP

4- Chapter 5 - FRP strengthening and repair of reinforced concrete systems

5- Concrete jacket construction detail effectiveness when strengtheningRC columns


----------



## zizoxide (8 أكتوبر 2011)

1- Repair and strengthening of reinforced concrete square columns using ferrocement jackets

2- Performance of reinforced concrete slabs strengthened with different types and configurations of CFRP

3- Repair of fire damaged circular reinforced concrete columns with FRP composites

4- Modelling of rectangular RC columns strengthened with FRP 

5- Ten concrete column repair methods


----------



## Mastermind_00 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام ارجو المساعدة بتوفير تلك الابحاث
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/228_1?isAuthorized=no

http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/227_1?isAuthorized=no

http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/226_1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الروابط الصحيحة هي
> Causes and effects of delays in Malaysian construction industry
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786306001700
> ...



http://ifile.it/vk1lnf8/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/s8oactp/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/dcltamw/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/bl649q3/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/3kq1cay/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/uyxgl6s/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> 1- Repair and strengthening of reinforced concrete square columns using ferrocement jackets
> 
> 2- Performance of reinforced concrete slabs strengthened with different types and configurations of CFRP
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم..اتمني عليك في المرة القادمة ان تضع روابط افضل لي..الرابط يوفر 50% من الجهد..

تقبل احترامي
http://ifile.it/ldrhjze/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/vpz1uc5/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/jfs3p2o/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/1oqx895/1.pdf


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ومشكور مسبقا على مساعدتك القيمة


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> 1- Repair and strengthening of reinforced concrete square columns using ferrocement jackets
> 
> 2- Performance of reinforced concrete slabs strengthened with different types and configurations of CFRP
> 
> ...



http://ifile.it/3fblhks/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/0ape1x2/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام ارجو المساعدة بتوفير تلك الابحاث
> http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/228_1?isAuthorized=no
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/314/41016/227_1?isAuthorized=no
> ...


http://ifile.it/0exqtkg/wwwwww.pdf
http://ifile.it/oiap6dc/qqqqqq.pdf
http://ifile.it/mhufw7c/eeeeee.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

jak88 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ومشكور مسبقا على مساعدتك القيمة


 
تسلم اخي الكريم..الشكر لله وحده


----------



## zizoxide (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> 1- Strengthening and repair of RC beams with fiber reinforced concrete
> 
> 2- Structural repair/strengthening of RC columns
> 
> ...



mtnsaash dool ya basha plz,, w thx 3l 5 el tnyeen wllahi ..

w m3lesh enny gayebhom names not links bgd ana asef..


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> mtnsaash dool ya basha plz,, w thx 3l 5 el tnyeen wllahi ..
> 
> W m3lesh enny gayebhom names not links bgd ana asef..


 غير متاحين للاسف..

و هل هذا بحث اخي

​*Chapter 5 - FRP strengthening and repair of reinforced concrete systems

اتمني عليك الدقة في وضع اسماء الابحاث و روابطها حتي لا اضيع وقتي في البحث..
*


----------



## Mastermind_00 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/0exqtkg/wwwwww.pdf
> http://ifile.it/oiap6dc/qqqqqq.pdf
> http://ifile.it/mhufw7c/eeeeee.pdf


فتح الله عليك ورزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## zizoxide (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> غير متاحين للاسف..
> 
> و هل هذا بحث اخي
> 
> ...



1- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946510000879

2- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0950061895000136

3- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822303001569

4- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080436616500073

5- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061806002662


----------



## karimgc22 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

I look for documents on Timoshenko shear


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 أكتوبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> 1- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946510000879
> 
> 2- http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0950061895000136
> 
> ...



http://ifile.it/w1h6kto/we.pdf
http://ifile.it/t0c1azw/w.pdf
http://ifile.it/kwgj18y/sd.pdf
http://ifile.it/81smrao/s.pdf
http://ifile.it/37vigfy/d.pdf


----------



## zarzour 911 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

أحمد من سورية ^^

أرجو إذا سمحت تأمين المقالة التالية :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794996004294

بعنوان :
Integrating system reliability and optimization in prestressed concrete design

وإذا تستطيع تأمين هذين المرجعين في الأسفل :
[30] Al-Harthy AS. Reliability analysis of and reliability based
design of prestressed concrete structures. PhD Thesis,
Department of Civil, Environmental and Architectural
Engineering, University of Colorado, November 1992.

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v120/i11/p3156_s1?isAuthorized=no

[31] Al-Harthy AS, Frangopol DM. Reliability assessment of
prestressed concrete beams. J Struct Eng, ASCE 1994;
120(1):180–99.

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v120/i1/p180_s1?isAuthorized=no

أكون ممنون لك
هما موجودين على موقع مكتبة ACSEl

وهذا موقع مكتبة جامعة الدمام إذا أحد يدرس فيها يستطيع تأمين جميع المصادر الالكترونية :
http://www.ud.edu.sa/web/emada/34/2501

الله يبارك فيك ويمد في عمرك ويخلي لك والديك 

الله يجمعك بوالديك ويدوم عليكم الصحة والعافية
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

zarzour 911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحمد من سورية ^^
> 
> ...




http://ifile.it/rexzwdo/Poster Presentation.pdf
http://ifile.it/9d34ivg/http___scit...120000011003156000001&idtype=cvips&doi=10.pdf
http://ifile.it/0tn7h6s/http___scit...120000001000180000001&idtype=cvips&doi=10.pdf
http://ifile.it/45i2pvf/300PDF.pdf


----------



## zarzour 911 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

تم التحميل يا الغالي

بارك الله فيك

والله طفيت لوعة قلبي

غمرتني بعطفك

خمسة ساعات على النت أدور وأبحث لأجد موقع أحمل منهم هذين المرجعين 

ربي يحميك ، ربي يختر لك الخير ، الله يوفقك و يحفظك يا كريم يا مبدع يا ملاك

سأدعو لك كل صلاة صبح بإذن الله
هذا أقل ما يمكنني فعله ​


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

zarzour 911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم التحميل يا الغالي
> 
> ...



العفو اخي الكريم...بارك الله فيك


----------



## fabed (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ومشكور


----------



## silo (14 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0263822387900687


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0263822387900687



http://ifile.it/8eiwald/1.pdf


----------



## ADR (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

من بعد إذنكم محتاج المقال التالي
​*A modified pull-out test and new evaluation methods for a more real local bond-slip relationship *

http://www.springerlink.com/con tent/n600370715751483

أرجو حذف المسافة في كلمة con tent من الرابط


شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## ADR (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

من فضلكم محتاج خدمتكم في الابحاث التالية

Pullout tests of epoxy-coated reinforcement in concrete
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/095894659290025Q

A pullout test for determining interface properties between rebar and concrete 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1065735596000041


Pullout behavior of steel fibers from cement-based composites
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884697000616


Pullout force/displacement relationship of extensible grid reinforcements
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0266114494900256


بارك الله فيكم وجمعكم بمن تحبون في القريب


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ADR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من بعد إذنكم محتاج المقال التالي
> ​*A modified pull-out test and new evaluation methods for a more real local bond-slip relationship *
> ...


http://ifile.it/tza0nmy/asra.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ADR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من فضلكم محتاج خدمتكم في الابحاث التالية
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/5xymkl6/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/yfe2rzg/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/59l8xiy/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/hkfl1t0/4.pdf


----------



## deepmen (18 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم 
ابحث عن جورنالز science direct 
sismic response of a continuous bridge with bearing protection devices- 
Ststeel bridge columns with pre-selected plastic zone for seismic resistance- 
The interactive vibration behavior in a suspension bridge system under moving vehicle loads and vertical- seismic excitations
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## chrif41 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

من فضلك أريد المقال التالي:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926337305004376

اسمه:
Photocatalytic degradation of diuron in aqueous solution in presence of two industrial titania catalysts, either as suspended powders or deposited on flexible industrial photoresistant papers
*M. El Madani**, C. Guillard **, N. Pérol**, J.M. Chovelon**, M. El Azzouzi**, A. Zrineh**, J.M. Herrmann*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 أكتوبر 2011)

deepmen قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ابحث عن جورنالز science direct
> sismic response of a continuous bridge with bearing protection devices-
> ststeel bridge columns with pre-selected plastic zone for seismic resistance-
> ...


 في المرفقات


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (18 أكتوبر 2011)

chrif41 قال:


> من فضلك أريد المقال التالي:
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0926337305004376
> 
> ...


 في المرفقات


----------



## chrif41 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> في المرفقات



Merci my friend جزاك الله خيرا أحسن من هدا ياااارب


----------



## ADR (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

أرجو المساعدة في الأبحاث التالية وأعتذر على كثرتها

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Laboratory study on permanent deformation of foamed asphalt mix incorporating reclaimed asphalt pavement materials

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Estimation of relative performance of reinforced overlaid asphalt concretes against reflection cracking due to bending more fracture

ScienceDirect - Materials Science and Engineering: A : Experimental investigation of the fatigue behaviour of asphalt concrete mixtures containing waste iron powder
ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Performance evaluation of SUPERPAVE and Marshall asphalt mix designs to suite Jordan climatic and traffic conditions

ScienceDirect - Journal of Applied Geophysics : Road evaluation with ground penetrating radar

ScienceDirect - Highways : Chapter 9 - Introduction to pavement design

ScienceDirect - Elsevier Geo-Engineering Book Series : Chapter 15 Performance evaluation of road pavements stabilised in situ

ScienceDirect - Highways : Chapter 5 - Materials used in road pavements

ScienceDirect - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts : Pavement design, evaluation and performance. Transportation research record 602 : Washington, DC: National Academy of Sciences, Transportation Rese

ScienceDirect - Cement and Concrete Research : Laboratory investigation of portland cement concrete containing recycled asphalt pavements

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Performance evaluation of SUPERPAVE and Marshall asphalt mix designs to suite Jordan climatic and traffic conditions

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Investigation of rutting performance of asphalt mixtures containing polymer modifiers

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Study of road bases construction in Saudi Arabia using foam asphalt

ScienceDirect - Resources, Conservation and Recycling : Life-cycle assessment of pavements Part II: Filling the research gaps

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : A strategic laboratory approach for the performance investigation of geogrids in flexible pavements

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Evaluation of layer properties of flexible pavement using a pseudo-static analysis procedure of Falling Weight Deflectometer

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Performance evaluation of high modulus asphalt mixtures for long life asphalt pavements


----------



## derriad (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو افادتي بالورقة التالية
اسأل الله ان يجمع بينك وبين من تحب في الدنيا والاخرة

ScienceDirect - Cement and Concrete Composites : News: conferences and symposia


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ADR قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا
> 
> أرجو المساعدة في الأبحاث التالية وأعتذر على كثرتها
> 
> ...



ارجو ان تراعي ظروفنا في طلبك..
request download ticket | 1.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 2.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 3.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 4.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 5.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 6.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 7.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 8.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 9.pdf - ifile.it
request download ticket | 10.pdf - ifile.it


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

derriad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو افادتي بالورقة التالية
> اسأل الله ان يجمع بينك وبين من تحب في الدنيا والاخرة
> 
> ScienceDirect - Cement and Concrete Composites : News: conferences and symposia


request download ticket | 11.pdf - ifile.it


----------



## aody194 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

bio concrete لاي مولف


----------



## زينوسوفت (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ScienceDirect - Thin-Walled Structures : Carbon-fibre composites for strengthening steel structures
ScienceDirect - Engineering Structures : Strengthening of a steel railway bridge and its impact on the dynamic response to passing trains
ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Strengthening of tensile steel members and bolted joints using adhesively bonded CFRP plates
ScienceDirect - Composite Structures : FRP materials for the rehabilitation of tubular steel structures, for underwater applications


----------



## زينوسوفت (21 أكتوبر 2011)

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ADR (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخ هاني وأعتذر عن كثرة الأبحاث


----------



## ADR (22 أكتوبر 2011)

من بعد اذنكم

ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Study of road bases construction in Saudi Arabia using foam asphalt


----------



## المهندس النحيف (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
شكرا جزيلا لمبادرتك هذه ارجوا ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك
الرجاء الحصول على البحث التالي ولو انه قديم الا انه مهم جدا بالنسبه لي وجزاك الله خيرا
modal analysis of structures with foundation interaction , Journal of structural division Vol. 99, No. S.T.3 March 1973, RossetJ.M. , Robert V. M. , Ricardo D.


----------



## a_a (23 أكتوبر 2011)

عزيزى anass81
لدى ورقة علمية بعنوان:

Experimental tests on short composite and internally reinforced concrete columns

وأسماء المؤلفين:Ahmed A. El-Barbary , Mahmoud T. Elmihilmy , Wahba W. El-Tahan 

ومنشور فى مجلة علمية بعنوان:International Journal of Structural Engineering
issue: Volume 2, number 1 / 2011

URL link:

http://inderscience.metapress.com/link.asp?id=g722126017174670 

وارجو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> ScienceDirect - Thin-Walled Structures : Carbon-fibre composites for strengthening steel structures
> ScienceDirect - Engineering Structures : Strengthening of a steel railway bridge and its impact on the dynamic response to passing trains
> ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Strengthening of tensile steel members and bolted joints using adhesively bonded CFRP plates
> ScienceDirect - Composite Structures : FRP materials for the rehabilitation of tubular steel structures, for underwater applications


http://ifile.it/oh6yc7u/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/75cwxkq/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/qvd0i47/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/i9blm5v/4.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ADR قال:


> من بعد اذنكم
> 
> ScienceDirect - Construction and Building Materials : Study of road bases construction in Saudi Arabia using foam asphalt


http://ifile.it/n87tesj/11.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> شكرا جزيلا لمبادرتك هذه ارجوا ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك
> الرجاء الحصول على البحث التالي ولو انه قديم الا انه مهم جدا بالنسبه لي وجزاك الله خيرا
> modal analysis of structures with foundation interaction , journal of structural division vol. 99, no. S.t.3 march 1973, rossetj.m. , robert v. M. , ricardo d.


اخي الكريم..هذا البحث قديم جدا و غير متاح لي

اعتذر منك


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

a_a قال:


> عزيزى anass81
> لدى ورقة علمية بعنوان:
> 
> experimental tests on short composite and internally reinforced concrete columns
> ...



اخي الكريم.. اشتراكي لا يغطي هذه المجلة..

اعتذر منك


----------



## mohammad1011 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم طبي منك هذه الابحاث 
1) The development of construction procedures

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B978075065731050024X

2)


----------



## struct-eng (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذا البحث
*Analysis of cold-formed zed-purlins partially restrained by steel sheeting*
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794904000409


----------



## struct-eng (24 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذا البحث ايضا 
*Structural behavior of lapped cold-formed steel Z sections with generic bolted configurations*


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263823106000395

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## aly-omar (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
اذا كان ممكن هذا الرابط 
Experimental investigation of the behavior of RC bridge piers subjected to horizontal and vertical earthquake motion


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

mohammad1011 قال:


> السلام عليكم طبي منك هذه الابحاث
> 1) the development of construction procedures
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/b978075065731050024x
> ...


غير متاح لي اخي


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

struct-eng قال:


> ياريت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذا البحث
> *Analysis of cold-formed zed-purlins partially restrained by steel sheeting*
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794904000409


http://ifile.it/sp50b8d/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

struct-eng قال:


> وهذا البحث ايضا
> *structural behavior of lapped cold-formed steel z sections with generic bolted configurations*
> 
> 
> ...



في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

aly-omar قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
> اذا كان ممكن هذا الرابط
> Experimental investigation of the behavior of RC bridge piers subjected to horizontal and vertical earthquake motion


http://ifile.it/4msd7gl/3.pdf


----------



## struct-eng (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزات حسناتك


----------



## aqsh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ، ممكن توفير هذه الورقة العلمية بعنوان 
*Structural modeling uncertainties and their influence on seismic assessment of existing RC structures*
رابط 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167473010000184

والورقة العلمية الثانية بعنوان 
*Seismic Assessment on In Situ School Testing in Taiwan Using Methodology of ASCE/SEI 41-06*


رابط الورقة العلمية 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?250930

بارك الله فيكم لمجهودكم الكبير


----------



## aqsh (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء من سيادتكم توفير هذه الورقة العلمية للضرورة القصوى بعنوان : 
*Improving the Seismic Performance of Existing Buildings and Other Structures*


رابط الورقة : 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?173158

ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ADR (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أرجو المساعدة في توفير الورقة العلمية التالية

*Investigation of fatigue behaviour of asphalt concrete pavements with fuzzy-logic approach
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0142112301001839

*بالإضافة إلى* 
Permanent deformation models for a granular material used in road pavements
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061805000930

*شكرا*


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الإخوة الكرام .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرجاء توفير البحث التالي

Ammonium removal from aqueous solutions using microwave-treated natural Chinese zeolite 
Separation and Purification Technology, Volume 58, Issue 3, 15 January 2008, Pages 359-366
Lecheng Lei, Xiaojuan Li, Xingwang Zhang

***
Study of factors affecting simultaneous nitrification and denitrification (SND) 
Water Science and Technology, Volume 39, Issue 6, 1999, Pages 61-68
Klangduen Pochana, Jürg Keller

***

Controlling factors for simultaneous nitrification and denitrification in a two-stage intermittent aeration process treating domestic sewage 
Water Research, Volume 33, Issue 4, March 1999, Pages 961-970
Hong W Zhao, Donald S Mavinic, William K Oldham, Frederic A Koch

***

Factors inhibiting nitrification of ammonia in deep wastewater reservoirs 
Water Research, Volume 27, Issue 10, October 1993, Pages 1585-1590
Aharon Abeliovich, Ahuva Vonshak

***
وشكرا لكم


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## هاني سليمان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ، ممكن توفير هذه الورقة العلمية بعنوان
> *Structural modeling uncertainties and their influence on seismic assessment of existing RC structures*
> رابط
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167473010000184
> ...




http://ifile.it/i7g8xp5/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/dmjakry/2.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ADR قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أرجو المساعدة في توفير الورقة العلمية التالية
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/tevgkdr/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/w6krf59/4.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> الرجاء من سيادتكم توفير هذه الورقة العلمية للضرورة القصوى بعنوان :
> *improving the seismic performance of existing buildings and other structures*
> 
> 
> ...



هذا كتاب و ليس بحث


----------



## هاني سليمان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> الإخوة الكرام .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/u8ieb9k/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/13wvfoy/22.pdf
http://ifile.it/ph7fdby/33.pdf


----------



## aqsh (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/i7g8xp5/1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/dmjakry/2.pdf



*الاخ هاني سليمان ، بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب ، وبخصوص الورقة الاخيرة لحتى الان غير مقتنع انه كتاب على الرغم اني بحثت بموقع الامازون ولم أجده ، كلامك صحيح هو كتاب ، ولكن الغريب انه غير متوفر بجميع المواقع،،،،،،،،، على العموم يسلمو ايديك على الاوراق والله يجمعك بأهلك بأقرب وقت ان شاء الله*


----------



## derriad (31 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095006181000574X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811004272
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810005209
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884699000411
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0261306911006972


----------



## ahmed arfa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن هذا الكتاب لو سمحت

Soil Liquid Phase Composition 
Copyright © 2001 Elsevier B.V. All rights reserved 

_Author(s): V.V. Snakin, A.A. Prisyazhnaya and E. Kovács-Láng_ 
ISBN: 978-0-444-50675-7


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095006181000574X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811004272
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810005209
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884699000411
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0261306911006972


http://ifile.it/ijk3ao5/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/2eso56d/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/cnjm6lg/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/o04hy95/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/fyzq1o4/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed arfa قال:


> ممكن هذا الكتاب لو سمحت
> 
> soil liquid phase composition
> copyright © 2001 elsevier b.v. All rights reserved
> ...



غير متاح اخي


----------



## rj.civileng (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=551973b1af3e425adf5588198ab8f784
Evaluation of the transfer length of prestressed near surface mounted CFRP rods in concrete
Moataz Badawia, Noran Wahabb, Khaled Soudki



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Experimental performances of RC beams strengthened with FRP materials
F. Ceroni




http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Near-surface mounted FRP reinforcement: An emerging technique for strengthening structures
L. De Lorenzis J.G. Teng


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Bond between FRP and concrete in reinforced concrete beams strengthened with near surface mounted and externally bonded reinforcement
Renata Kotynia


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Bond between carbon fibre-reinforced polymer (CFRP) bars and ultra high performance fibre reinforced concrete (UHPFRC): Experimental study


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Experimental performances of RC beams strengthened with FRP materials
F. Ceroni 


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=8ab06d96b122ed901cbf201cf74f06b1
Flexural response predictions of reinforced concrete beams strengthened with prestressed CFRP plates
Weichen Xue Yuan Tan Lei Zeng



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Near-surface mounted FRP reinforcement: An emerging technique for strengthening structures
L. De Lorenzis J.G. Teng



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0b43846f7861b3a3e9e01a57c741cd90
Near-surface mounted FRP reinforcement: An emerging technique for strengthening structures
L. De Lorenzis J.G. Teng


وضعت عنوان الرابط و اسم البحث و اسم كاتب البحث

مع الشكر


----------



## cappotchi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة

http://www.sciencedirect.com.www.sndl.arn.dz/science/article/pii/0266352X9190027D




A “T-Z” approach for cyclic axial loading analysis of single piles
J.T. Chin, H.G. Poulus

Computers and Geotechnics

Volume 12, Issue 4, 1991, Pages 289-320​


----------



## cappotchi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=551973b1af3e425adf5588198ab8f784
> Evaluation of the transfer length of prestressed near surface mounted CFRP rods in concrete
> ...



1-5 Articles

http://www.4shared.com/file/xioqrqk3/ARTICLES_1-5.html​


----------



## cappotchi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

6-7


http://www.4shared.com/file/wdeovMjy/scienc6_7.html​


----------



## aymanallam (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## rj.civileng (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
و شكرا


----------



## rj.civileng (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة لمجموعة اخرى من الابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
Evaluation of debonding failure of reinforced concrete girders strengthened in flexure with FRP laminates using finite element modeling

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...anged=&displayPerPageFlag=t&resultsPerPage=50
The effect of CFRP and CFRP/concrete interface models when modelling retrofitted RC beams with FEM

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
A fracture-based model for FRP debonding in strengthened beams


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
Bond–slip models for FRP sheets/plates bonded to concrete مقالة رقم 2


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c7ed70b759a224fa71f035d39bbb2492&searchtype=a
FRP-to-concrete interface debonding: Experimental calibration of a capacity model



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
Nonlinear finite element modeling of RC beams strengthened with NSM FRP rods



http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
Finite element modelling of concrete cover separation failure in FRP plated RC beams

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...9cfa1ac5b2b3cdc65ff3c223bec6cb5c&searchtype=a
Concrete beams with externally bonded flexural FRP-reinforcement: analytical investigation of debonding failure



و لكن عسى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم
ولكنني بحاجة ماسة لهم لانني احضر لرسالة ماجستير عن الالياف الكربونية

هل هنالك مجلات اخرى غير science direct يمكن الحصول منها على مواضيع محكمة تتعلق بالبيتون 
مثل ACI , ASCE , composite engineering journal


----------



## هاني سليمان (3 نوفمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة لمجموعة اخرى من الابحاث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...c5013d169dab6b15afa1cbead994dbf9&searchtype=a
> Evaluation of debonding failure of reinforced concrete girders strengthened in flexure with FRP laminates using finite element modeling
> ...




1-للعلم الروابط غير شغالة..
2- استخدم هذا الرابط http://ascelibrary.org/ او ابحث في جوجل سكولر http://scholar.google.com/schhp?hl=en&tab=ws
http://ifile.it/cyjl0t8/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/t2oh4c3/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/si8hyba/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/uq3dtmn/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/fohdglb/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/4mt97ob/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/xl25qwg/wint.2005.pdf
http://ifile.it/m4o8rbj/WRRO_42823.pdf


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن هذا البحث عن الهندسة المدنية وشكرا جزيلا
Experimental and numerical modelling of sedimentation in a rectangular shallow basin

International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 23, Issue 3, September 2008, Pages 212-232
Sameh A. KANTOUSH, Erik BOLLAERT, Anton J. SCHLEISS


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن هذا البحث عن الهندسة المدنية وشكرا جزيلا
> Experimental and numerical modelling of sedimentation in a rectangular shallow basin
> 
> International Journal of Sediment Research, Volume 23, Issue 3, September 2008, Pages 212-232
> Sameh A. KANTOUSH, Erik BOLLAERT, Anton J. SCHLEISS


http://ifile.it/f7qv4cs/1.pdf


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم......جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وعندي طلب اذا ممكن 
Influence of vertical load on the lateral response of piles in sand
وهذا الرابط :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X06000103
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## aqsh (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ، أخي العزيز هاني سليمان ممكن توفير هذه الورقة بعنوان: 
seismic design codes for buildings in japan
رابط الورقة العلمية:
http://www.fujipress.jp/finder/xslt.php?mode=present&inputfile=DSSTR000100030001.xml

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## karimgc22 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

bonjour je cherche ce document : Modélisation du comportement non linéaire des structures en béton armé Salah Khalfallah, Abdelhamid Charif & Mohamed Guenfoud


----------



## بشارمحمد توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن حث حول هذا الوضوع study reservior sediment of dam


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم اين اجد الابحاث ارجو الرد


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فرح عبد الحسن قال:


> سلام عليكم اين اجد الابحاث ارجو الرد


http://www.sciencedirect.com/
http://www.asce.org/


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Saif Elmousawi قال:


> السلام عليكم......جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع وعندي طلب اذا ممكن
> Influence of vertical load on the lateral response of piles in sand
> وهذا الرابط :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X06000103
> وشكرا مقدما


http://ifile.it/5j8geb1/ENGLISH-ImmMedical.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ، أخي العزيز هاني سليمان ممكن توفير هذه الورقة بعنوان:
> Seismic design codes for buildings in japan
> رابط الورقة العلمية:
> http://www.fujipress.jp/finder/xslt.php?mode=present&inputfile=dsstr000100030001.xml
> ...



http://ifile.it/7jfkrpn/3676355.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 نوفمبر 2011)

karimgc22 قال:


> bonjour je cherche ce document : Modélisation du comportement non linéaire des structures en béton armé salah khalfallah, abdelhamid charif & mohamed guenfoud



غير متا ح لي


----------



## cappotchi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة

http://www.sciencedirect.com.www.snd...66352X9190027D




A “T-Z” approach for cyclic axial loading analysis of single piles
J.T. Chin, H.G. Poulus

Computers and Geotechnics

Volume 12, Issue 4, 1991, Pages 289-320 *​​


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وجمعك بعائلتك باقرب وقت 
اذا ممكن لدي طلب اخر ارجوا ان يكون اشتراكك يغطيه 
اسمه البحث Stress-level effects in model tests on piles
والرابط
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t94-004?journalCode=cgj


----------



## derriad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884611002274
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000888461100264X


----------



## derriad (9 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001971
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001533


----------



## العروة الوثقى1 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولاهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تاخر وجميع المسلمين
وقهم عذاب النار والقبر
وادخلهم اللهم برحمتك فى الفردوس الاعلى يارحم الراحمين


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

cappotchi قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.www.snd...66352x9190027d
> ...



غير متاح لي


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Saif Elmousawi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وجمعك بعائلتك باقرب وقت
> اذا ممكن لدي طلب اخر ارجوا ان يكون اشتراكك يغطيه
> اسمه البحث Stress-level effects in model tests on piles
> والرابط
> http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t94-004?journalCode=cgj


http://ifile.it/4qjmr9x/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884611002274
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000888461100264X


http://ifile.it/tlhf0ga/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/djo5mtv/3.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

derriad قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001971
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001533


http://ifile.it/rkviqop/11111.pdf


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (10 نوفمبر 2011)

لا استطيع ان اصف مقدار شكري لك اخ هاني جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذه الاعمال والتسهيلات في ميزان حسناتك......تحياتي


----------



## Mastermind_00 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المشائين في حوائج الناس
بارك الله لكم وجزاكم الجنة

برجاء المساعدة في توفير تلك الابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002824
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X98901432


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 نوفمبر 2011)

saif elmousawi قال:


> لا استطيع ان اصف مقدار شكري لك اخ هاني جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذه الاعمال والتسهيلات في ميزان حسناتك......تحياتي



بارك الله فيك اخي..الشكر لله عز وجل وحده


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Dood idea


----------



## genie13 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

très bonne initiative de la part des collègues qui disposent de l’accès aux journaux
merci à tous le monde


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي المشائين في حوائج الناس
> بارك الله لكم وجزاكم الجنة
> 
> برجاء المساعدة في توفير تلك الابحاث
> ...



http://ifile.it/zjh0f6q/111.pdf
http://ifile.it/iqbe3yx/222.pdf


----------



## rj.civileng (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836810000892
Analytical modeling of the bond–slip relationship at FRP-concrete interfaces for adhesively-bonded joints

http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/409/47630/7_1?isAuthorized=no
Experimental Study and Numerical Simulation on Bonding Behavior of the FRP‐Bolt Strengthening Technology

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v15/i1/p103_s1?isAuthorized=no
Bond Performance of Near-Surface-Mounted FRP Bars


http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v135/i6/p619_s1?isAuthorized=no
Bond Model of NSM-FRP Strips in the Context of the Shear Strengthening of RC Beams 

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccoxx/v1/i1/p191_s1?isAuthorized=no
Interfacial Bond Strength Characteristics of FRP and RC Substrate


----------



## محفوظ ي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحث التالي*

computation of second order effects in reinforced concrete frame comparison with the eurocode 2
Silva VD, Barros H, Ferreira C


----------



## anass81 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

يرجى تزويدي بالابحاث التالية

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v137/i1/p100_s1?isAuthorized=no

http://www.springerlink.com/content/702t6237481q2041/

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X0300186X

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## rj.civileng (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لدي سؤال عن science direct 
احيانا يضع بعض الاشخاص كلمات المرور الخاصة بهم لهذا الموقع و يسمحون للاخرين بالدخول من خلالها
فهل استخدامي لها يعني ان الشخص الذي دخلت عن طريق حسابه سيدفع ثمن المقالة التي اريدها
مع العلم انه سمح باستخدام حسابه


----------



## civilstudent (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحث التالي:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...040af04924bfb4a19c50a27bc0755b12&searchtype=a


----------



## civilstudent (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكتاب التالي :
seismic design based on ductility and cumulative damage demands and capacities
للمؤلفين :
krawinkler ,h and nassar , a.a.,


----------



## civilstudent (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029605001136
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029601000761
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110002459
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607000569
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726107001728


----------



## anass81 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> لدي سؤال عن science direct
> احيانا يضع بعض الاشخاص كلمات المرور الخاصة بهم لهذا الموقع و يسمحون للاخرين بالدخول من خلالها
> فهل استخدامي لها يعني ان الشخص الذي دخلت عن طريق حسابه سيدفع ثمن المقالة التي اريدها
> مع العلم انه سمح باستخدام حسابه


 
في الغالب لا 

اذا كان الشخص قد تبرع بوضع كلمة المرور , فهذا يعني ان لديه اشتراك في الموقع (اما مدفوع من قبله , او عن طريق الجامعة التي يدرس فيها) , والاشتراك لا يتعلق بعدد المقالات التي يتم تحميلها 
على العموم , اذا اردت التأكد , بامكانك مراسلة الشخص نفسه


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 نوفمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836810000892
> Analytical modeling of the bond–slip relationship at FRP-concrete interfaces for adhesively-bonded joints
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/hc1pyoj/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/gd39h1e/12.pdf
http://ifile.it/r7pbdfy/2321.pdf
http://ifile.it/xo3czb9/asa.pdf
http://ifile.it/qdei17w/sd.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 نوفمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى تزويدي بالابحاث التالية
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/thrzk7a/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/bf6tpjm/12.pdf
http://ifile.it/469ta3q/22.pdf
http://ifile.it/gkp9i1u/33.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحث التالي:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...040af04924bfb4a19c50a27bc0755b12&searchtype=a



ضع الرابط الصحيح..الرابط هذا يعطيك 32 بحث..ايا منهم تريد


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو المساعدة:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029605001136
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029601000761
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110002459
> ...



http://ifile.it/3b9chfe/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/2e36nih/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/p57308y/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/y76dsq3/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/jts6wbc/5.pdf


----------



## ابوجبل63 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو أن أتقدم بشكرى للمنتدى لمساعدتى فى الحصول على درجة الدكتوراة من خلال السرعة فى تزويدى بأحدث papers وكل الأبحاث التى كنت أطلبها فى زمن قياسى مما أثر البحث ولفت إنتباه لجنة المناقشة لإحتواء البحث على أحدث الدوريات 
أرجو الله عز وجل من مكة المكرمة أن يجعله فى ميزان حسنات القائمين على هذا المنتدى وكل شخص ساعد أو شارك فى إمدادى بهذه المعلومات ودائماً للأمام والتطور
مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## civilstudent (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمساعدة في الحصول على الأبحاث السابقة و قد قمت بتصحيح الرابط :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611001830


----------



## civilstudent (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على :
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v137/i6/p677_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/sco/resource/1/ppscfx/v13/i4/p161_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v122/i12/p1409_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## anass81 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/thrzk7a/11.pdf
> http://ifile.it/bf6tpjm/12.pdf
> http://ifile.it/469ta3q/22.pdf
> http://ifile.it/gkp9i1u/33.pdf


 
بارك الله فيك اخي هاني


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ابوجبل63 قال:


> ارجو أن أتقدم بشكرى للمنتدى لمساعدتى فى الحصول على درجة الدكتوراة من خلال السرعة فى تزويدى بأحدث papers وكل الأبحاث التى كنت أطلبها فى زمن قياسى مما أثر البحث ولفت إنتباه لجنة المناقشة لإحتواء البحث على أحدث الدوريات
> أرجو الله عز وجل من مكة المكرمة أن يجعله فى ميزان حسنات القائمين على هذا المنتدى وكل شخص ساعد أو شارك فى إمدادى بهذه المعلومات ودائماً للأمام والتطور
> مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى



الشكر و الفضل لله عز وجل وحده لا شريك له...الف مبروك اخي و ان شاء الله ينفع بك الله الامة و المسلمين,,, وعقبال لي لما اخلص انا كمان..


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم .....
ارجوا تزويدي بالابحاث التاليه:

http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v135/i1/p37_s1?isAuthorized=no


http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t97-070?journalCode=cgj*


----------



## mirna92 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
مشكور للموضوع اولا
ثانيا انا مطلوب منى بحث يتسلم بكره فى مادة الانشاء المعمارى عن مراحل تنفيذ المبنى ونوع المبنى طبقا لنظام التحميل ومش عارفه اعمل سيرش فين حد يقدر يفيدنى بسرعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=5268297f680c3647f3e055585066826e


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=9469dd1e80b17028f2ebe47c739463f8


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=4f3644286ae58fe54084d8ee2cefce84

وشكرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> شكرا للمساعدة في الحصول على الأبحاث السابقة و قد قمت بتصحيح الرابط :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611001830


http://ifile.it/fothrqa/11.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على :
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v137/i6/p677_s1?isAuthorized=no
> http://ascelibrary.org/sco/resource/1/ppscfx/v13/i4/p161_s1?isAuthorized=no
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v122/i12/p1409_s1?isAuthorized=no


http://ifile.it/y1kscnh/22.pdf
http://ifile.it/2maqblg/33.pdf
http://ifile.it/qgxedun/44.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Saif Elmousawi قال:


> *السلام عليكم .....
> ارجوا تزويدي بالابحاث التاليه:
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v135/i1/p37_s1?isAuthorized=no
> ...


http://ifile.it/ob0t9d8/66.pdf
http://ifile.it/4wjah0q/555.pdf


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخ هاني .....
اذا ممكن هذه البحوث:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.237/abstract
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...910)23:12<1215::AID-NAG29>3.0.CO;2-F/abstract
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?103615

اخ هاني اسف للاثقال عليك في الطلبات ولكن لحاجتي الماسه لهذه البحوث في رسالتي ​


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Saif Elmousawi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخ هاني .....
> اذا ممكن هذه البحوث:
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.237/abstract
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/(SICI)1096-9853(199910)23:12%3C1215::AID-NAG29%3E3.0.CO;2-F/abstract
> ...




http://ifile.it/i2sjb9h/29_ftp.pdf
http://ifile.it/tqz0b1g/237_ftp.pdf
http://ifile.it/ir29x0y/http___scit...124000005000465000001&idtype=cvips&doi=10.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء توفير الأبحاث التالية
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ist_item&md5=5268297f680c3647f3e055585066826e
> ...



غير متاح


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء بتوفير هده الابحاث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080433202500125
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X9700031X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794998001369
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X11000721
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X99000486
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794994900736

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الرجاء بتوفير هده الابحاث
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/b9780080433202500125
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0143974x9700031x
> ...


 
هذه الثلاث الاولى


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> هذه الثلاث الاولى



الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الرجاء بتوفير هده الابحاث
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080433202500125
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X9700031X
> ...


 الثلاثه الاخيره
http://www.4shared.com/document/INkiMLyl/Computer_modelling_of_an_exten.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/nIVY1odF/Post-earthquake_fire_and_seism.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IvvNsyq2/Three-dimensional_finite_eleme.html


----------



## Geotechnical Eng (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ....تحيه لجميع المهندسين في المنتدى وشكرا على المجهود الرائع الاخ صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خير جزاء ووفقك.لدي طلب وهو بحث بالرابط ادناه .. 
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t11-057?journalCode=cgj

وشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اود ان اشكرجميع المتطوعين للعمل فى هذا الموضوع على خدمتهم الجليله فى ايصال العلم والتعلم 
يقول علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه العلم نقطة كثرها الجهلاء.
علم العليم وعقل العاقل اختلفا اي الذي منهما قد احرز الشرفا
فالعلم قال انا احرزت غايته والعقل قال انا الرحمن بي عرفا
فأفصح العلم افصاحا وقال له بأينا الله في فرقانه اتصفا
فبان للعقل ان العلم سيده فقبل العقل رأس العلم وانصرفا

هل لى بهذة الابحاث 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1110016811000202.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0734743X04000806

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080440170500330

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029602000871

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

Geotechnical Eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ....تحيه لجميع المهندسين في المنتدى وشكرا على المجهود الرائع الاخ صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خير جزاء ووفقك.لدي طلب وهو بحث بالرابط ادناه ..
> http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t11-057?journalCode=cgj
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا​




http://ifile.it/qej5u7i/Poster Presentation.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اود ان اشكرجميع المتطوعين للعمل فى هذا الموضوع على خدمتهم الجليله فى ايصال العلم والتعلم
> يقول علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه العلم نقطة كثرها الجهلاء.
> علم العليم وعقل العاقل اختلفا اي الذي منهما قد احرز الشرفا
> فالعلم قال انا احرزت غايته والعقل قال انا الرحمن بي عرفا
> ...


http://ifile.it/eim52xv/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/vet0o1f/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/c14xpyl/3.pdf


----------



## aqsh (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ممكن توفير الورقة العلمية بعنوان :
*Epoxy Adhesives for Steel Plate Bonding Applications*


رابط :
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=1392

مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## civilstudent (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمساعدة
و أرجو الحصول على الكتاب :
*EUROPEAN EXPERIMENTAL RESEARCH IN EARTHQUAKE ENGINEERING FOR EUROCODE 8.*


حيث الرابط :
http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/istbu.1999.31564


----------



## civilstudent (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على :
*The Seismic Shear Demand in Ductile Cantilever Wall Systems and the EC8 Provisions*


و هاد الرابط :
https://springerlink3.metapress.com...qvkln1qrx2bb5d35gqkma&sh=www.springerlink.com


----------



## civilstudent (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول :
Shear strength of squat reinforced concrete walls subjected to earthquake loading — trends and models
و الرابط :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610001458


----------



## civilstudent (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة :
*Mechanistic Seismic Damage Model for Reinforced Concrete *

و الرابط لهذا الكتاب :
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v111/i4/p722_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## هاني سليمان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

aqsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ممكن توفير الورقة العلمية بعنوان :
> *epoxy adhesives for steel plate bonding applications*
> 
> ...


غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول :
> Shear strength of squat reinforced concrete walls subjected to earthquake loading — trends and models
> و الرابط :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610001458


http://ifile.it/wq79rf1/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو المساعدة :
> *Mechanistic Seismic Damage Model for Reinforced Concrete *
> 
> و الرابط لهذا الكتاب :
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v111/i4/p722_s1?isAuthorized=no



اخي..
حاول تضع الروابط مع بعض و ليس فرادي

http://ifile.it/1fmcy8h/2.pdf


----------



## Geotechnical Eng (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..
ممكن هذه البحوث

http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?10323
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t95-104
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=127003

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Geotechnical Eng قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> ممكن هذه البحوث
> 
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?10323
> ...


http://ifile.it/h0fsgqi/ct95-104.pdf


----------



## chelsea60 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم
Incrementalization procedure for elasto-plastic constitutive model with multiple, intersecting yield surface


Poul V. Lade
Richard B. Nelson
Article first published online: 7 JUL 2005
DOI: 10.1002/nag.1610080402

الرابط : http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.1610080402/abstract

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## monib (27 نوفمبر 2011)

من فضلكم المقال التالي
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5668085
شكرا


----------



## محفوظ ي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..ممكن هذه البحوثhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610002944


----------



## محفوظ ي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم..ممكن هذه البحوث*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029603000397

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794906002537


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 نوفمبر 2011)

chelsea60 قال:


> لو سمحتم
> incrementalization procedure for elasto-plastic constitutive model with multiple, intersecting yield surface
> 
> 
> ...



غير متوقر لي


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 نوفمبر 2011)

monib قال:


> من فضلكم المقال التالي
> http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5668085
> شكرا


http://ifile.it/2np8qu5/05668085.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 نوفمبر 2011)

محفوظ ي قال:


> السلام عليكم..ممكن هذه البحوثhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ect.com/science/article/pii/s0141029610002944



تاكدمن الروابط..لا تعمل


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 نوفمبر 2011)

محفوظ ي قال:


> *السلام عليكم..ممكن هذه البحوث*
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029603000397
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794906002537


http://ifile.it/47hxmi9/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/vf3qz8p/2.pdf


----------



## rj.civileng (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029606004871
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836807000935
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822310002023
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061808000159
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511000291
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## king stone (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن اى شئ عن خرسانة المفاعلات النووية*


----------



## anass81 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

king stone قال:


> *ممكن اى شئ عن خرسانة المفاعلات النووية*



your request has to be specific , search in the websites of the scientific journals and then put the link of the research then we can help you


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 نوفمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029606004871
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836807000935
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822310002023
> ...


http://ifile.it/vmx09g8/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/jr3lfw5/22.pdf
http://ifile.it/sehc4dz/33.pdf
http://ifile.it/7drfyql/44.pdf
http://ifile.it/mus3baj/55.pdf


----------



## ابودال (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير على ما تقدمونه من مجهود اذا بالامكان البحث التالي
Weight minimisation of displacement-constrained truss structures using a strain energy criterion
*Panagiotis A. Makris,**, Christopher G. Provatidis*
Received 2 February 2001; revised 18 October 2001; Accepted 21 October 2001. Available online 28 December 2001.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045782501003814


----------



## silo (2 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X00000237
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263823107000213
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026382319390052C
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X09000042
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X06000356
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X03001263
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0143974X9390055W

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير على ما تقدمونه من مجهود اذا بالامكان البحث التالي
> Weight minimisation of displacement-constrained truss structures using a strain energy criterion
> *Panagiotis A. Makris,**, Christopher G. Provatidis*
> Received 2 February 2001; revised 18 October 2001; Accepted 21 October 2001. Available online 28 December 2001.
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045782501003814


http://ifile.it/v27gqr1/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2011)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X00000237
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263823107000213
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026382319390052C
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X09000042
> ...


http://ifile.it/homadie/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/9omds67/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/hyq1ndl/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/8fmpoct/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/d8kipxh/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/tgnwdm8/7.pdf
http://ifile.it/0dk1agw/8.pdf


----------



## ابودال (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم هل بالامكان تزويدي بالكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر
Guidelines for Electrical Transmission Line Structural Loading
Edited by C. Jerry Wong; Michael D. Miller 
Manuals of Practice (MOP) 74
http://www.asce.org/Books-and-Journ...ctrical-Transmission-Line-Structural-Loading/


----------



## zizoxide (10 ديسمبر 2011)

اسف لأن الملف الذى سأطلبه غير متواجد فى ساينس ديركت و لكنى أطمع فى كرم سيادتكم للبحث عن هذا الملف

British Standards EN 14647:2005

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rj.civileng (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الاببحاث التالية

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v15/i1/p62_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836807000935
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836811005191
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026382231000262X
http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v14/i3/p260_s1?isAuthorized=no
و شكرا جزيلا للمساعدة


----------



## ميزو مصر (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم هل بالامكان تزويدي بالكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر
> guidelines for electrical transmission line structural loading
> edited by c. Jerry wong; michael d. Miller
> manuals of practice (mop) 74
> http://www.asce.org/books-and-journals/books---personify/manuals-of-practice-(pmn)/guidelines-for-electrical-transmission-line-structural-loading/



غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

zizoxide قال:


> اسف لأن الملف الذى سأطلبه غير متواجد فى ساينس ديركت و لكنى أطمع فى كرم سيادتكم للبحث عن هذا الملف
> 
> british standards en 14647:2005
> 
> و شكرا جزيلا



غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الاببحاث التالية
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v15/i1/p62_s1?isAuthorized=no
> ...


http://ifile.it/9z7yv52/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/i10hdfj/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/xb1rs0j/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/2z594g3/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/wmn07jr/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/d6iczor/6.pdf


----------



## ابودال (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي لما تقدمه من مجهود ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعك بأهلك بأقرب وقت​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على الابحاث التالية

http://www.aisc.org/store/p-719-design-of-diagonal-cross-bracings-part-1-theoretical-study.aspx
http://www.aisc.org/store/p-747-design-of-diagonal-crossbracings-part-2-experimental-study.aspx

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002666
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X07000910


----------



## asm123 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله لكاتب الموضوع الاصلى وجزاه كل خير.
وبارك الله لكل من اسهم فى انجاح هذا الموضوع


----------



## yasser_goldstone (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2493943&posted=1#post2493943#ixzz1gMalYK1R

Evaluation of Torsional Provisions in Seismic Codes
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/...sAuthorized=no

An alternative path to seismic torsional provisions
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...61727782900080

Design for seismic torsional forces
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/l84-027


----------



## رودي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

The retrofitting of reinforced concrete column-to-beam connections


Evaluation of retrofit strategies for reinforced concrete columns:: a case study


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رودي قال:


> The retrofitting of reinforced concrete column-to-beam connections
> 
> 
> Evaluation of retrofit strategies for reinforced concrete columns:: a case study


http://ifile.it/t3w2a7r/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/eso5t12/22.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على الابحاث التالية
> 
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-719-design-of-diagonal-cross-bracings-part-1-theoretical-study.aspx
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-747-design-of-diagonal-crossbracings-part-2-experimental-study.aspx
> ...



البحث الاول يحتوي علي المطلوب الرابط الاول و الثاني
http://ifile.it/njw4a5b/111.pdf
http://ifile.it/0flb73e/222.pdf
http://ifile.it/z58slba/Discussion_ Design of Diagonal Cross-Bracingsâ&#128;&#148;Part 1_ Theoretical Study; Part 2_ Experimental Study.pdf

دعواتك لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على الابحاث التالية
> 
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-719-design-of-diagonal-cross-bracings-part-1-theoretical-study.aspx
> http://www.aisc.org/store/p-747-design-of-diagonal-crossbracings-part-2-experimental-study.aspx
> ...



البحث الاول يحتوي علي المطلوب الرابط الاول و الثاني
http://ifile.it/njw4a5b/111.pdf
http://ifile.it/0flb73e/222.pdf
http://ifile.it/z58slba/Discussion_ Design of Diagonal Cross-Bracingsâ&#128;&#148;Part 1_ Theoretical Study; Part 2_ Experimental Study.pdf

دعواتك لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## Mastermind_00 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> البحث الاول يحتوي علي المطلوب الرابط الاول و الثاني
> http://ifile.it/njw4a5b/111.pdf
> http://ifile.it/0flb73e/222.pdf
> http://ifile.it/z58slba/discussion_ design of diagonal cross-bracingsâ€”part 1_ theoretical study; part 2_ experimental study.pdf
> ...



فتح الله عليك بكل ما يحبه ويرضاه لك من العلم والمال والولد الصالح
وجمعك بكل من تحب في الدنيا وفي جنات النعيم


----------



## ابودال (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج للبحث التالي ان مكن جزاكم الله خير
Hinton, E./Owen, D. R. J., Finite Element Programming, Computational Mathematics and Applications, London, Academic Press
Article first published online: 23 NOV 2006
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/zamm.19810611215/abstract​


----------



## lubna ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.. انا بأشد الحاجة الى الابحاث التالية ..جزاكم الله خير الزاء

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095006180400073X

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061807001201

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0261306909001745

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167577X00002536

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511000990

وفقكم الله


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة المشرفين...

لا استطيع الدخول علي الموقع بسهولة...حتي اكتب هذه الرسالة احتجت الي 7 د...ارجو منكم حل هذه المشكلة...

تحياتي لكم


----------



## engms2009 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

لوسمحت انا اريد ابحاث او رسائل ماجستير عن البلاطات الفلات prestreesed concrete


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم احتاج للبحث التالي ان مكن جزاكم الله خير
> Hinton, E./Owen, D. R. J., Finite Element Programming, Computational Mathematics and Applications, London, Academic Press
> Article first published online: 23 NOV 2006
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/zamm.19810611215/abstract​



للاسف اخي الكريم لم افلح في الحصول عليه 
Volume 61, Issue 12,  page 664, 1981


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 ديسمبر 2011)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم.. انا بأشد الحاجة الى الابحاث التالية ..جزاكم الله خير الزاء
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095006180400073X
> 
> ...



http://ifile.it/xtic7g1/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/hgw4ked/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/0jzxi3l/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/0azclks/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/haq6k1p/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 ديسمبر 2011)

engms2009 قال:


> لوسمحت انا اريد ابحاث او رسائل ماجستير عن البلاطات الفلات prestreesed concrete


اخي الكريم ..طلب البحث يجب ان يكون محدد الاسم والعنوان...


----------



## ابودال (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على ما تقدم من مجهود ندعو لك بالتوفيق وأن يجمعك بعائلتك بأقرب وقت وييسر لك الطريق


----------



## usama_usama2003 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960000122X
احتاج هذا البحث
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم......
ممكن هذا البحث
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?17145
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (19 ديسمبر 2011)

واذا مكن ايضا هذا البحث وشكرا جزيلا
http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/geot.1991.41.2.173
اذا كان لديك اشتراك في هذه المجله اخ هاني


----------



## حيدر ناصر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960000122X
> احتاج هذا البحث
> بارك الله فيكم


http://ifile.it/4lbrzp9/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

saif elmousawi قال:


> السلام عليكم......
> ممكن هذا البحث
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/wwwdisplay.cgi?17145
> وشكرا جزيلا



غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

saif elmousawi قال:


> واذا مكن ايضا هذا البحث وشكرا جزيلا
> http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/geot.1991.41.2.173
> اذا كان لديك اشتراك في هذه المجله اخ هاني



غير متاح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## ابودال (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج للبحث التالي ان امكن
Weight minimization of trusses with genetic algorithm
*Tayfun Dede,Serkan Bekiroğlu,Yusuf Ayvazhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610002619#aff0015*
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610002619​


----------



## I Anas (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو الحصول على الأبحاث التالية إن أمكن 
عسى ربى يوفقك ويجمعك بأهلك قريبا إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء

 *Deformations of a geosynthetic clay liner beneath a geomembrane wrinkle and coarse gravel*
Volume 24, Issue 5, October 2006, Pages 285-298
Dickinson, S. | Brachman, R.W.I.
*[FONT=&quot]
Improvement of soft soils using geogrid encased stone columns[/FONT]*
June 2009
Joel Gniel | Abdelmalek Bouazza
*
Uniaxial compressive behavior of scrapped tire and sand-filled wire netted geocell with a geotextile envelope*
*October 2011
Stéphane Lambert | François Nicot | Philippe Gotteland*

*Geotechnical performance of waste tires for soil reinforcement from chamber tests*
*February 2008
Yeo Won Yoon | Seung Beom Heo | Keun Soo Kim*

*Shear strength of geosynthetic composite systems for design of landfill liner and cover slopes*
*June 2011
Hisham T. Eid*

*Soil–geosynthetic interaction: Modelling and analysis*
October 2009
Ennio Marques Palmeira

*Earth pressure coefficients for design of geosynthetic reinforced soil structures*
October 2011
Castorina Silva Vieira | Maria de Lurdes Lopes | Laura M. Caldeira

*A new procedure for measuring geosynthetic friction with an inclined plane*
October 2011
L. Briançon | H. Girard | J.P. Gourc
*
Design of reinforced embankments on soft clay deposits considering the viscosity of both foundation and reinforcement*
October 2011
R. Kerry Rowe | C. Taechakumthorn
​


----------



## I Anas (24 ديسمبر 2011)

وإذا أمكن أيضا هذه الأبحاث 

*Geotextiles and Geomembranes: Best papers in 2009*

October 2011
R. Kerry Rowe
*FE simulation of viscous behavior of geogrid-reinforced sand under laboratory-scale plane-strain-compression testing*

Available online 2 October 2011
Fu-Lin Li | Fang-Le Peng | Yong Tan | W. Kongkitkul | M.S.A. Siddiquee
*Discussion of “Bearing capacity of geocell reinforcement in embankment engineering” by Ling Zhang, Minghua Zhao, Caijun Shi and Heng Zhao 2010,28; 475–482*

Available online 5 October 2011
Ayhan Gurbuz
*Geotextiles and geomembranes: Best papers in 2010*

Available online 8 November 2011
R. Kerry Rowe
*A model for filter cake formation on geotextiles: Theory*

Available online 16 November 2011
J. Richard Weggel | Nicholas Dudley Ward
*A model for filter cake formation on geotextiles: Experiments*

Available online 20 November 2011
J. Richard Weggel | Jacob Dortch
*Biaxial tensile behavior of spunbonded nonwoven geotextiles*

December 2011
Amit Rawal | Aditya Kochhar | Ashish Gupta
*Pullout tests conducted on clay reinforced with geogrid encapsulated in thin layers of sand*

December 2011
M.R. Abdi | M.A. Arjomand
*Reply to the discussion by Khabbazian, M., Meehan, C.L., and Kaliakin, V.N., on “Geosynthetic-encased stone columns: Analytical calculation model” [Geotextiles and Geomembranes 29(1), 2011, pp. 29–39]*

December 2011
Boštjan Pulko | Bojan Majes | Janko Logar
*Discussion of “Geosynthetic-encased stone columns: Analytical calculation model” by Bostjan Pulko, Bojan Majes, and Janko Logar, Geotextiles and Geomembranes 29 (2011) 29–39*

December 2011
Majid Khabbazian | Christopher L. Meehan | Victor N. Kaliakin
*Centrifuge model study on low permeable slope reinforced by hybrid geosynthetics*

December 2011
D.V. Raisinghani | B.V.S. Viswanadham
*Consolidation enhanced membrane behavior of a geosynthetic clay liner*

December 2011
Jong-Beom Kang | Charles D. Shackelford


​


----------



## lujien (26 ديسمبر 2011)

please I want this re search : " Study on Effect of Strengthening for New Opening in Existing Reinforced Concrete Beam"


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

*Geoenvironmental Engineering and Geotechnics: Progress in Modeling and Applications, Geotechnical Special Publication No. 204*

*هل ممكن مساعدة في تحميل هذا المرجع*

*او *

Geotechnical Characterization of the Simsima Limestone (Doha, Qatar)

authors;
*Qiang He*


*Shui-Long Shen*

Shanghai Jiao Tong University

*Qiang He*

University of Tennessee, Knoxville

Conference:
GeoShanghai 2010 International Conference 
​


----------



## سلوى الطائي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك . جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## rj.civileng (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061802000028
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061808001128
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?141086
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم احتاج للبحث التالي ان امكن
> Weight minimization of trusses with genetic algorithm
> *Tayfun Dede,Serkan Bekiroğlu,Yusuf Ayvaz*
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610002619​


http://ifile.it/kb7q38j/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

I Anas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو الحصول على الأبحاث التالية إن أمكن
> عسى ربى يوفقك ويجمعك بأهلك قريبا إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/5qnu1gl/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/43bze5h/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/f3zcv1s/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/6lczy4i/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/yczf0jh/6.pdf
http://ifile.it/3go2ras/7.pdf
http://ifile.it/9dypz1r/8.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

lujien قال:


> please i want this re search : " study on effect of strengthening for new opening in existing reinforced concrete beam"



معلومات اكثر لو سمحت عن البحث


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

اسمه العقيلي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> *geoenvironmental engineering and geotechnics: Progress in modeling and applications, geotechnical special publication no. 204*
> 
> ...



http://ifile.it/u9dagmw/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 يناير 2012)

rj.civileng قال:


> ارجو المساعدة
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061802000028
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061808001128
> http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?141086
> مع الشكر الجزيل


http://ifile.it/h805tds/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/6etdpkw/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/7cuw92k/4.pdf


----------



## الكوافي (2 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## anass81 (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الابحاث التالية

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102960700274X

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608002332


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 يناير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الابحاث التالية
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/6rfm7z9/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/wcrb75y/2.pdf


----------



## lubna ahmed (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا بحاجة الى الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884602007688

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884604000900

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0958946595000305

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0887217100900271

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1971349507000392
وفقكم الله​


----------



## إبراهيم بري (4 يناير 2012)

يرجى تنزيل المقالة التالية
*Strength characteristics of polymer mortar and concrete using different compositions of resins derived from post-consumer PET bottles* Original Research Article
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _January 2010_, _Pages 25-36_
F. Mahdi, H. Abbas, A.A. Khan


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 يناير 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا بحاجة الى الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/kytzrhd/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/3a49pei/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/y5jralv/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/fylut3j/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/lgfj1ia/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 يناير 2012)

إبراهيم بري قال:


> يرجى تنزيل المقالة التالية
> *Strength characteristics of polymer mortar and concrete using different compositions of resins derived from post-consumer PET bottles* Original Research Article
> _Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _January 2010_, _Pages 25-36_
> F. Mahdi, H. Abbas, A.A. Khan


http://ifile.it/7lfv6ak/6.pdf


----------



## anass81 (5 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/6rfm7z9/1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/wcrb75y/2.pdf



وفقك الله وجمع شملك بعائلتك قريباً


----------



## lubna ahmed (6 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله وجمعك بعائلتك قريبا ان شاء الله​


----------



## I Anas (7 يناير 2012)

أقر الله عينيك برؤية أهلك قريباً
​


----------



## tihoo (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم اريد 
http://www.aiaa.org/content.cfm?pageid=406&gTable=jaPaper&gid=2346
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...0004001091000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes&ref=no
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير البحث التالي

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029602000275


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (11 يناير 2012)

ارجوك انا جدا محتاج لهذا البحث 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170811001801


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (11 يناير 2012)

ارجوك وادعو لك بالتوفيق
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001605810600121
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627911600942
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627908600207


----------



## نبيل جدوع (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز أني بحاجة ماسة للبحث التالي
*Test on Lightweight Concrete Deep Beams
By [FONT=&quot]Yang, Keun-Hyeok 
Publication : ACI Structural Journal
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Monday, November 1 2010[/FONT]* 
*جزاكم الله الف خير وبركة
يرجى اعلامي باقرب فرصة *


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز أني بحاجة ماسة للبحث التالي
> *Test on Lightweight Concrete Deep Beams
> By [FONT=&quot]Yang, Keun-Hyeok
> Publication : ACI Structural Journal
> ...


http://ifile.it/hp6yf54/107-s65.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2012)

tihoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم اريد
> http://www.aiaa.org/content.cfm?pageid=406&gtable=japaper&gid=2346
> http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...0004001091000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes&ref=no
> جزاكم الله خيرا


غير متاح لي اخي


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير البحث التالي
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029602000275


http://ifile.it/ksmn0q6/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> ارجوك انا جدا محتاج لهذا البحث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170811001801


http://ifile.it/z1liuxa/2.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> ارجوك وادعو لك بالتوفيق
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001605810600121
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627911600942
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627908600207


http://ifile.it/s80afox/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/g6s7wcv/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/oqhvyn3/5.pdf


----------



## نبيل جدوع (13 يناير 2012)

أخي العزيز اولا جزاكم الله الف خير وبركة وثانيا ادعو من الله العزيز الحكيم ان يجمعكم بعائلتكم باقرب فرصة وان يوفقكم ويزيدكم ايمانا بالله 
مع اعتزازي وتقديري لكم
الجامعة التكنولوجية-قسم هندسة البناء والانشاءات
بغداد -العراق


----------



## tihoo (13 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> غير متاح لي اخي



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل جدوع (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عزيزي اني بحاجة ماسة للبحوث التالية -جزاكم الله الف خير
1-Kong, F. K.; Robins, P. J.; Singh, A.; and Sharp, G. R., “Shear Analysis
and Design of Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams,” The Structural Engineer,
V. 50, No. 10, Oct. 1972, pp. 405-409.
-----------------------------
2-Zararis, P. D., “Aggregate Interlock and Steel Shear Forces in the
Analysis of RC Membrane Elements,” ACI Structural Journal, V. 94, No. 2,
Mar.-Apr. 1997, pp. 159-170.
------------------------------
3-Zararis, P. D., “Shear Compression Failure in Reinforced Concrete
Deep Beams,” Journal of Structural Engineering, ASCE, V. 129, No. 4,
Apr. 2003, pp. 544-553.
----------------------------
4-Bernaert, S., and Siess, O., “Strength in Shear of Reinforced Concrete
Beams under Uniform Load,” University of Illinois, Urbana, IL, June 1956


----------



## I Anas (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن 
عسى ربي يجمعك بعائلتك قريبا

​*Geotextiles and Geomembranes: Best papers in 2009*
October 2011
R. Kerry Rowe
*
FE simulation of viscous behavior of geogrid-reinforced sand under laboratory-scale plane-strain-compression testing*
Available online 2 October 2011
Fu-Lin Li | Fang-Le Peng | Yong Tan | W. Kongkitkul | M.S.A. Siddiquee
*
Discussion of “Bearing capacity of geocell reinforcement in embankment engineering” by Ling Zhang, Minghua Zhao, Caijun Shi and Heng Zhao 2010,28; 475–482*
Available online 5 October 2011
Ayhan Gurbuz
*
Geotextiles and geomembranes: Best papers in 2010*
Available online 8 November 2011
R. Kerry Rowe
*
A model for filter cake formation on geotextiles: Theory*
Available online 16 November 2011
J. Richard Weggel | Nicholas Dudley Ward
*
A model for filter cake formation on geotextiles: Experiments*
Available online 20 November 2011
J. Richard Weggel | Jacob Dortch
*
Biaxial tensile behavior of spunbonded nonwoven geotextiles*
December 2011
Amit Rawal | Aditya Kochhar | Ashish Gupta
*
Pullout tests conducted on clay reinforced with geogrid encapsulated in thin layers of sand*
December 2011
M.R. Abdi | M.A. Arjomand
*
Reply to the discussion by Khabbazian, M., Meehan, C.L., and Kaliakin, V.N., on “Geosynthetic-encased stone columns: Analytical calculation model” [Geotextiles and Geomembranes 29(1), 2011, pp. 29–39]*
December 2011
Boštjan Pulko | Bojan Majes | Janko Logar
*
Discussion of “Geosynthetic-encased stone columns: Analytical calculation model” by Bostjan Pulko, Bojan Majes, and Janko Logar, Geotextiles and Geomembranes 29 (2011) 29–39*
December 2011
Majid Khabbazian | Christopher L. Meehan | Victor N. Kaliakin
*
Centrifuge model study on low permeable slope reinforced by hybrid geosynthetics*
December 2011
D.V. Raisinghani | B.V.S. Viswanadham
*
Consolidation enhanced membrane behavior of a geosynthetic clay liner*

December 2011
Jong-Beom Kang | Charles D. Shackelford​


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عزيزي اني بحاجة ماسة للبحوث التالية -جزاكم الله الف خير
> 1-Kong, F. K.; Robins, P. J.; Singh, A.; and Sharp, G. R., “Shear Analysis
> and Design of Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams,” The Structural Engineer,
> ...




http://ifile.it/8p74af5/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/53irub6/33.pdf
http://ifile.it/enx96ut/22.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 يناير 2012)

I Anas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن
> عسى ربي يجمعك بعائلتك قريبا
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/587hbnk/pdn.sciencedirect.pdf
http://ifile.it/bpvi2yw/pdn.sciencedirect1.pdf
http://ifile.it/5chlj3i/pdn.sciencedirect2.pdf
http://ifile.it/e06rqtv/pdn.sciencedirectasa.pdf
http://ifile.it/wklyah7/pdn.sciencedirectcxcxc.pdf
http://ifile.it/3bhlzd4/pdn.sciencedirectdfdf.pdf
http://ifile.it/0h7paqf/pdn.sciencedirectfgfg.pdf
http://ifile.it/ck37rst/science.pdf
http://ifile.it/xeaswh4/w.pdf
http://ifile.it/3jof1aq/we.pdf
http://ifile.it/bi1qhxt/pdn.sciencedirecterer.pdf


----------



## anass81 (15 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/ksmn0q6/1.pdf



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ هاني


----------



## م.بلبل (15 يناير 2012)

*من فضلك أريد هذه المقالات لو سمحت والتي بعنوان:
**Effects of external bending moments and heating schemes on the responses of thermally restrained steel columns*

*إسم المجلة:*
Engineering Structures
*رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات*
Volume 26, Issue 6, May 2004, Pages 769–780


* The structural behaviour of steel columns during a compartment fire in a multi-storey braced steel-frame*

*إسم المجلة:
*
Journal of Constructional Steel Research

*رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات*Volume 52, Issue 2, November 1999, Pages 137–157


 *The influence of the thermal expansion of beams on the structural behaviour of columns in steel-framed structures during a fire*

* إسم المجلة:
*Engineering Structures
*رقم المجلد, وتاريخ النشر وارقام الصفحات
*Volume 22, Issue 7, July 2000, Pages 755–768
* وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م محمود علاء (15 يناير 2012)

ارجو ان تبحث عن كتب لمتحان fe


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (16 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/u9dagmw/1.pdf


 
الله يفتح لك فتحة خير لا تسد ابدا بفضل الله ورحمته ويجمعك مع من احببت في الدنيا والأخرة

بفضل الله

اللهم آمين


----------



## نبيل جدوع (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*الاخ العزيز هاني سليمان المحترم*
اذا امكن يرجى تفضلكم بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي:
*Kong, F. K.; Robins, P. J.; Singh, A.; and Sharp, G. R., “Shear Analysis
and Design of Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams,” The Structural Engineer,
V. 50, No. 10, Oct. 1972, pp. 405-409.*
شاكر لكم وادعوا من الله ان يوفقكم ويجمعكم بالعائلة الكريمة
مع اعتزازي وتقديري لجهودكم الخيرة وكثر الله من امثالكم في خدمة اخوانك


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 يناير 2012)

م.بلبل قال:


> *من فضلك أريد هذه المقالات لو سمحت والتي بعنوان:
> **Effects of external bending moments and heating schemes on the responses of thermally restrained steel columns*
> 
> *إسم المجلة:*
> ...


http://ifile.it/qgdjxiv/pdn.sciencedirect.pdf
http://ifile.it/3mqpahv/pdn.sciencedirect1.pdf
http://ifile.it/0uv7kws/pdn.sciencedirect2.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *الاخ العزيز هاني سليمان المحترم*
> اذا امكن يرجى تفضلكم بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي:
> *Kong, F. K.; Robins, P. J.; Singh, A.; and Sharp, G. R., “Shear Analysis
> ...


http://ifile.it/8qdpwhm/Tang87.pdf


----------



## نبيل جدوع (17 يناير 2012)

الاخ العزيز هاني سليمان المحترم 
لقد طلبت منكم البحث التالي
*Kong, F. K.; Robins, P. J.; Singh, A.; and Sharp, G. R., “Shear Analysis
and Design of Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams,” The Structural Engineer,
V. 50, No. 10, Oct. 1972, pp. 405-409*
*وانت بعثت لي اطروحة دكتوراه المعنونة
REINFORCED CONCRETE DEEP BEAMS :
BEHAVIOUR, ANALYSIS AND DESIGN
University of Newcastle upon Tyne
1987*
أتصور هناك فرق واضح بين الاثنين
اذا امكنم الحصول على البحث اعلاه يرجى اعلامي
شاكرا لكم جهودكم..............مع التقدير


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> الاخ العزيز هاني سليمان المحترم
> لقد طلبت منكم البحث التالي
> *kong, f. K.; robins, p. J.; singh, a.; and sharp, g. R., “shear analysis
> and design of reinforced concrete deep beams,” the structural engineer,
> ...



1972>>ليس لدي اشتراك للابحاث القديمة .. و اعتقد انني بحثت لك قبل ذلك عن هذا البحث و لم اجده.. نصيحة اخي الكريم ابحث عن الابحاث الحديثة


----------



## نبيل جدوع (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا لجهودك اخ هاني سليمان


----------



## م.بلبل (17 يناير 2012)

thank you very much hani suliman


----------



## نبيل جدوع (17 يناير 2012)

*الاخ هاني سليمان المحترم*
أكون شاكرا جدا جدا اذا امكنم وتفضلت علينا بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحوث التالية

​[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warwick, W.B., and Foster S.J., “Investigation into the efficiency factor used in non-flexural reinforced concrete member design”, _UNICIV Report No. R-320_, _School of Civil Engineering, The University of New South Wales_, July 1993, 81 pp.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. (1980) _Behaviour and Ultimate Shear Strength of Reinforced Concrete Deep BeamsWith And Without Opening in Web. _PhD thesis, Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur, India.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. (1982a) Behaviour and strength of deep beams with web openings: further evidence,_ Bridge and Struct. Engr. (IABSE), India _12, No.1 March: 1.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. (1982b) A short review of literature on reinforced concrete deep beams with and without opening in web. _J. Struct. Eng., _India *9, *No.1, Apr.: 5.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. (1983) Present design practice on reinforced concrete deep beams with and without opening in web. _Bridge and Struct. Engr. (IABSE), India 13, _No.2, June: 15. Ray, S.P. (1984) Shear strength of reinforced concrete deep beams without web opening: further evidence. _Bridge and Struct. Engr. (IABSE), India _*14, *No.2, June: 37.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. (1985) Flexural strength of reinforced concrete deep beams with and without opening in web. _J. Struct. Engg., India, _12, No.3, Oct: 75. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ray, S.P. and Reddy, C.S. (1979) Strength of reinforced concrete deep beams with and without opening in web. _Indian Concr. J. _*53, *No.9, Sept.: 242[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن علما اني اذكرك بالدعاء
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301479707000874
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095559860200050X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141119585900452
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969700006604
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0955598693900065


----------



## نبيل جدوع (19 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ألأخ المتميز هاني سليمان المحترم:
أني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا للحصول على البحث التالي شاكر لكم وداعيا لكم بالموفقية والخير وان يجمع شملكم بالعائلة الكريمة باقرب فرصة... ومن الله التوفيق:*
CEB-FIP "Lightweight aggregate concrete"
Manual of design and technology
Comite' Euro-International du Be'ton (CEB),
The construction press,1977, 169pp.
*مع الرجاء اعلامي باقرب فرصة.... مع التقدير
اخوكم نبيل جدوع*


----------



## DzDocs (19 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم اذا ممكن علما اني اذكرك بالدعاء
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0301479707000874
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s095559860200050x
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141119585900452
> ...



تفضل اخي البقية في المشاركة القادمة​


----------



## DzDocs (19 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم اذا ممكن علما اني اذكرك بالدعاء
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0301479707000874
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s095559860200050x
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141119585900452
> ...



تفضل البقية


----------



## ahmedajeel (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول على بحث بعنوان
effect of earth quack on gravity dams with differnt cases


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم اذا ممكن علما اني اذكرك بالدعاء
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0301479707000874
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s095559860200050x
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141119585900452
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي...الاخ سبقني في تلبية طلبك..


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> *السلام عليكم ألأخ المتميز هاني سليمان المحترم:
> أني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا للحصول على البحث التالي شاكر لكم وداعيا لكم بالموفقية والخير وان يجمع شملكم بالعائلة الكريمة باقرب فرصة... ومن الله التوفيق:*
> ceb-fip "lightweight aggregate concrete"
> manual of design and technology
> ...



اخي هذا كتاب و ليس بحث...الكتب ليس متاحة لنا كما الحال مع الابحاث


----------



## هاني سليمان (19 يناير 2012)

ahmedajeel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول على بحث بعنوان
> effect of earth quack on gravity dams with differnt cases



اخي انصحك بالعمل كما يعمل الاخوة هنا...ابحث عن طلبك حددة..

http://www.sciencedirect.com/ ادخل علي هذا الرابط و ابحث عن ما تريد بقراة الملخص ومن ثم اذا اعجبك البحث ارسل تفاصيله..

تقبل مروري واحترامي


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (19 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي...الاخ سبقني في تلبية طلبك..


شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله وجزاكم احسن الجزاء


----------



## eng_karkor (19 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## DzDocs (20 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> *السلام عليكم ألأخ المتميز هاني سليمان المحترم:
> أني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا للحصول على البحث التالي شاكر لكم وداعيا لكم بالموفقية والخير وان يجمع شملكم بالعائلة الكريمة باقرب فرصة... ومن الله التوفيق:*
> CEB-FIP "Lightweight aggregate concrete"
> Manual of design and technology
> ...



ممكن هذا الكتاب يفيدك
* Lightweight Aggregate Concrete *

 *Science, Technology, and Applications*
​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (20 يناير 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169410003574
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169404003294
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170809000736
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169406004331
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0011916400860348
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S037837741000394X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004896979190075P
ارجو تن لا اكون اثقل في طلبي لهذه الابحاث لكن انا جدا محتاج لها وفقكم الله


----------



## DzDocs (20 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169410003574
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169404003294
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170809000736
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169406004331
> ...



*Application of HEC-RAS 4.0 temperature model to estimate groundwater contributions to Swan Creek, Ontario, Canada*

*Uncertainty in the calibration of effective roughness parameters in HEC-RAS using inundation and downstream level observations*

*Using unsteady-state water level data to estimate channel roughness and discharge hydrograph*

​


----------



## DzDocs (20 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169410003574
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169404003294
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170809000736
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169406004331
> ...



*Flood prediction using Time Series Data Mining*

*Desalination and the reuse of agricultural drainage waters in Saudi Arabia*

*Water reuse for irrigation in Jordan: Perceptions of water quality among farmers*


​


----------



## DzDocs (20 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169410003574
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169404003294
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170809000736
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169406004331
> ...



*Characteristics of agricultural drainage water in Bahrain*
​


----------



## deepmen (22 يناير 2012)

Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses
Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads
Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis
The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions
Horizontally curved steel bridge seismic vulnerability assessment
Seismic response analysis of skew bridges with pounding deck–abutment joints
momken had les journals barak alahou fikoum ya akhi


----------



## deepmen (22 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2549727&posted=1#post2549727#ixzz1kB9lQ0TE

ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب


----------



## deepmen (22 يناير 2012)

ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب


----------



## نبيل جدوع (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم يرجى تفضلكم بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي: ACI-ASCE Committee 326" Shear and diagonal tension" ACI Journal Proceedings Vol. 59, No.2 ,February, 1962, pp.277-334 شاكر لكم تعاونكم


----------



## eng-sharif (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## باش مهنس (23 يناير 2012)

أبحث عن التالي:
*A comparison between mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete and the corresponding properties of normal concrete ..*



Bertil Persson

, 




 Division of Building Materials, Lund Institute of Technology, Lund, Sweden


Received 8 April 1999. Accepted 4 December 2000. Available online 30 March 2001
Volume 31, Issue 2, February 2001, Pages 193–198
Cement and Concrete Research
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Compressive Strength of Self-Compacting Concrete during High-Temperature Exposure .*

*J. Mater. Civ. Eng. 22, 1005 (2010); doi:10.1061/(ASCE)MT.1943-5533.0000102 (7 pages*)


Jin Tao1,  Yong Yuan2, and Luc Taerwe3 
1State Key Laboratory of Concrete and Preload Concrete Structure of Ministry of Education, Civil Engineering School, Southeast Univ., Nanjing 210096, China. 
2Key Laboratory of Geotechnical and Underground Engineering of the Ministry of Education, Tongji Univ., Shanghai 200092, China (corresponding author). E-mail: [email protected] 
3Magnel Laboratory for Concrete Research, Ghent Univ., Ghent, Belgium. *.------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties

.*Cement and Concrete Research
Volume 39, Issue 12, December 2009, Pages 1230–1238*.
* 

* جزاكم الله كل خير 
*


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

deepmen قال:


> Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses
> Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads
> Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis
> The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions
> ...



من الافضل اعطاء روابط، لتسهيل الامر وتسريعه


Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses

5MB

الجزء الاول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
​


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

deepmen قال:


> Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses
> Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads
> Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis
> The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions
> ...



Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads

Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis

Horizontally curved steel bridge seismic vulnerability assessment

​


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

deepmen قال:


> Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses
> Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads
> Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis
> The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions
> ...



The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions

Seismic response analysis of skew bridges with pounding deck–abutment joints

ادعيلي من فضلك ان يهديني الله ويغفر لي​


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> السلام عليكم يرجى تفضلكم بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي: Aci-asce committee 326" shear and diagonal tension" aci journal proceedings vol. 59, no.2 ,february, 1962, pp.277-334 شاكر لكم تعاونكم



لو تتكرم باعطائنا رابط المقال سنساعدك

​


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

باش مهنس قال:


> أبحث عن التالي:
> *A comparison between mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete and the corresponding properties of normal concrete ..*
> 
> 
> ...



يا باش مهندس لو تقدم لنا الروابط يكون افضل
*A comparison between mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete and the corresponding properties of normal concrete

**Compressive Strength of Self-Compacting Concrete during High-Temperature Exposure

**Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties



*​


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (23 يناير 2012)

الأخوة الأفاضل
أكون شاكرا جدا لمن يدلني على كتب تبحث في renumbering techniques 

وقد وجدت بعض الابحاث لكني لا أدري مدى ما يمكنني الاستفادة منها، فان تفضلتم بحضارها أكن لكم من الشاكرين

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794984900828
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0377042785900482
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141119580900510
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0165027096000544


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 يناير 2012)

deepmen قال:


> Seismic vulnerability assessment of wall pier supported highway bridges using nonlinear pushover analyses
> Moment–curvature damage model for bridges subjected to seismic loads
> Vulnerability assessment of single-pylon cable-stayed bridges using plastic limit analysis
> The response of a 344 m long bridge to non-uniform earthquake ground motions
> ...



اخي ما هذا...هذه ليس طريقة لطلب بحث او حتي مهنية في التعامل..

اتمني عليك ان تهتم بوقتي حتي اهتم بطلب...ضع طلبك بترتيب اكثر...

اتمني ان يكون هذا البحث هو الذي طلبته..

تقبل احترامي
http://ifile.it/2zpsak9/4.pdf


----------



## DzDocs (23 يناير 2012)

yousry_abuzaid قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل
> أكون شاكرا جدا لمن يدلني على كتب تبحث في renumbering techniques
> 
> وقد وجدت بعض الابحاث لكني لا أدري مدى ما يمكنني الاستفادة منها، فان تفضلتم بحضارها أكن لكم من الشاكرين
> ...



اسف لا علاقة لي بالاختصاص 
انا فقط اساعد على تحميل المقالات والاوراق
*Automatic node resequencing with constraints*

*Algorithms for the reduction of matrix bandwidth and profile*

*New renumbering algorithm for minimizing the bandwidth of sparse matrices*

*A renumbering method to decrease matrix banding in equations describing branched neuron-like structures*
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 يناير 2012)

yousry_abuzaid قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل
> أكون شاكرا جدا لمن يدلني على كتب تبحث في renumbering techniques
> 
> وقد وجدت بعض الابحاث لكني لا أدري مدى ما يمكنني الاستفادة منها، فان تفضلتم بحضارها أكن لكم من الشاكرين
> ...


http://ifile.it/htrejf5/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/lnczo2v/22.pdf
http://ifile.it/l0zbr96/33.pdf


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (23 يناير 2012)

dzdocs قال:


> اسف لا علاقة لي بالاختصاص
> 
> انا فقط اساعد على تحميل المقالات والاوراق
> *automatic node resequencing with constraints*​
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك وحفظك ورعاك


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (23 يناير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/htrejf5/11.pdf
> http://ifile.it/lnczo2v/22.pdf
> http://ifile.it/l0zbr96/33.pdf


 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك وجمعك بعائلتك قريبا


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (23 يناير 2012)

أشكركما أيها الفاضلين. لم أتوقع الاستجابة بهذه السرعة.
أدامكما الله وحفظكما


----------



## janyour (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0020722511001546
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0096300311003523
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955799711001159


----------



## DzDocs (24 يناير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0020722511001546
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0096300311003523
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955799711001159



*Mathematical characterization of scenarios of fluid flow and solute transport in porous media by discriminated nondimensionalization*

*Effect of viscous dissipation on natural convection heat and mass transfer from vertical cone in a non-Newtonian fluid saturated non-Darcy porous medium*

*
*
​


----------



## DzDocs (24 يناير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0020722511001546
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0096300311003523
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955799711001159



*Simulation of 3D flow in porous media by boundary element method*


​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (24 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*



dzdocs قال:


> *characteristics of agricultural drainage water in bahrain*
> ​



جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هيثم 84 (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم

[1] L.T. Chen, A new ejector-absorber cycle to improve the COP of as absorption refrigeration system, Appl. Energy 30 (1988) 37-51. 
LIEN : http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0306261988900530

[2] D.-W. Sun, I.W. Eames, S. Aphornratana, Evaluation of an novel combined ejector-absorption refrigeration cycle - I: computer simulation, Int. J. Refrig. 19 (3) (1996) 172-180. 
LIEN:http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0140700796000102

[3] B. Ziegler, Ch. Trepp, Equation of state for ammonia water mixture, Revue Internationale Froid 7 (2) (1984) 101- 106.
LIEN: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0140700784900227
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0306261988900530

[5] A high efficiency NH3/H2O absorption power cycle
LIEN: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/089043329190072C

[6] Aphornratana S, Eames IW. Experimental investigation of a combined ejector-absorption refrigerator
LIEN: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/%28SICI%291099-114X%2819980310%2922:3%3C195::AID-ER346%3E3.0.CO;2-A/abstract

[7] Eames IW, Wu S. A theoretical study of an innovative ejector powered absorption-recompression cycle refrigerator. Int J Refrig 2000;23:475–84.
LIEN: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700799000596

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة


----------



## DzDocs (25 يناير 2012)

هيثم 84 قال:


> السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم
> 
> [1] L.T. Chen, A new ejector-absorber cycle to improve the COP of as absorption refrigeration system, Appl. Energy 30 (1988) 37-51.
> LIEN : http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0306261988900530
> ...



 Equation of state for ammonia water mixture 


 A high efficiency NH3/H2O absorption power cycle


A theoretical study of an innovative ejector powered absorption-recompression cycle refrigerator​


----------



## DzDocs (25 يناير 2012)

هيثم 84 قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=218434#ixzz1kW7WqT7L
> 
> ​السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشورات من فضلكم
> 
> ...



A new ejector-absorber cycle to improve the COP of as absorption refrigeration system. 


 Evaluation of an novel combined ejector-absorption refrigeration cycle - I: computer simulation

 Experimental investigation of a combined ejectorabsorption refrigerator​


----------



## ramadan bin ali (26 يناير 2012)

اخوانى السلام عليكم احتاج الى هذه الاوراق بارك الله فيكم
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0952197606000777
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0142112306001551
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417411003538
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0261306908004251
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610003339


----------



## DzDocs (26 يناير 2012)

ramadan bin ali قال:


> اخوانى السلام عليكم احتاج الى هذه الاوراق بارك الله فيكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0952197606000777
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0142112306001551
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417411003538
> ...



*Online prediction of pulp brightness using fuzzy logic models*

*Comparison of Fuzzy logic and Neural Network in life prediction of boiler tubes*

*Predicting correlations properties of crude oil systems using type-2 fuzzy logic systems*




​


----------



## DzDocs (26 يناير 2012)

ramadan bin ali قال:


> اخوانى السلام عليكم احتاج الى هذه الاوراق بارك الله فيكم





ramadan bin ali قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0952197606000777
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0142112306001551
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417411003538
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0261306908004251
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610003339



*Fuzzy logic model for prediction of mechanical properties of lightweight concrete exposed to high temperature*

*Prediction of effluent quality of a paper mill wastewater treatment using an adaptive network-based fuzzy inference system*


​


----------



## هيثم 84 (26 يناير 2012)

DzDocs قال:


> ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب



شكرا لك أخ DzDocs و أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يغفر لك و لوالديك و لجميع المؤمنين. آمين.


----------



## maniche (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ارجو منكم هذا المقال العلمي و الله يجازيكم خير الثواب انشاء الله
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S001793100700600X
و السلام عليكم


----------



## janyour (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جعل الله عملكم في ميزان الحسنات
أريد أيضا بعض المنشوراتإن أمكن
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0043135409006289
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0252960211602609
http://www.springer.com/materials/characterization+&+evaluation/book/978-3-642-21965-8
http://www.springer.com/materials/characterization+&+evaluation/book/978-3-642-27909-6
http://www.springer.com/materials/characterization+&+evaluation/book/978-3-642-27909-6
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1387181111000291
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1385894710011435
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1383586611002401
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0921883111001671


----------



## zizoxide (27 يناير 2012)

Raina's Concrete Bridges Inspection, Repair, Strengthening, Testing & Load-Capacity Evaluation, 2nd Ediiton 
By: Dr. V. K. Raina


Concrete Structures: Protection, Repair and Rehabilitation
R. Dodge Woodson (Author)


Concrete Bridge Strengthening and Repair
Iain Kennedy Reid (Author)


Concrete Bridges: Inspection, Repair, Strengthening, Testing and Load Capacity Evaluation
V. Raina (Author)


----------



## DzDocs (28 يناير 2012)

maniche قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ارجو منكم هذا المقال العلمي و الله يجازيكم خير الثواب انشاء الله
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S001793100700600X
> و السلام عليكم



*The Nukiyama curve in water spray cooling: Its derivation from temperature–time histories and its dependence on the quantities that characterize drop impact*
​


----------



## DzDocs (28 يناير 2012)

janyour قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جعل الله عملكم في ميزان الحسنات
> أريد أيضا بعض المنشوراتإن أمكن
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0043135409006289
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0252960211602609
> ...



*Concentration and size distribution of particles in abstracted groundwater*

*A coupled continuous-discontinuous FEM approach for convection diffusion equations *

*Surface diffusion in porous media: A critical review*
​


----------



## DzDocs (28 يناير 2012)

janyour قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جعل الله عملكم في ميزان الحسنات
> أريد أيضا بعض المنشوراتإن أمكن
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0043135409006289
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0252960211602609
> ...



*An analytical solution of the convection–dispersion–reaction equation for a finite region with a pulse boundary condition*

*Phenomenological description and network simulation of horizontal filtration dynamics*

*Numerical investigation on deposition of solid particles in a lid-driven square cavity with inner heated obstacles*
​


----------



## DzDocs (28 يناير 2012)

janyour قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جعل الله عملكم في ميزان الحسنات
> أريد أيضا بعض المنشوراتإن أمكن
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0043135409006289
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0252960211602609
> ...



بالنسبة للكتابين
فقد وضعتهما هنا لتعم الفائدة

*Heat and Mass Transfer in Porous Media

Transport Processes in Porous Media*​


----------



## adnan mahmoud (28 يناير 2012)

*رجاءا رجاءا*

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم 

انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996911000172

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996909000611


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996905002024

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096399690400239X

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996903001005

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0963996996000105


تحياتي 

عدنان محمود​


----------



## minagm (28 يناير 2012)

موضوع متميز جدا ,,,, و مجهود رائع ...... اريد ابحاث خاصة ب precast and prestressed concrete 
و يا سلام لو فى ابحاث خاصة ب ال joints between concrete members


----------



## janyour (28 يناير 2012)

جازاكم الله كل خير و جعل عملكم هذا صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zizoxide (28 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218434&page=146#ixzz1kmKnnJ5C

Raina's Concrete Bridges Inspection, Repair, Strengthening, Testing & Load-Capacity Evaluation, 2nd Ediiton 
By: Dr. V. K. Raina

Concrete Bridge Strengthening and Repair
Iain Kennedy Reid (Author)


Concrete Bridges: Inspection, Repair, Strengthening, Testing and Load Capacity Evaluation
V. Raina (Author)


----------



## alkernawy (29 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز لو تكرمت
انا بحاجة لهذه البحوث

Numerical simulation of conventional RC columns under concentric loading Original Research Article
Materials & Design, Volume 30, Issue 6, June 2009, Pages 2158-2166
B. Doran
292 

Performance of steel fibre reinforced concrete in axially loaded short columns Original Research Article
International Journal of Cement Composites and Lightweight Concrete, Volume 3, Issue 4, November 1981, Pages 255-259
Dotun Adepegba, Paul E. Regan
293 

Modeling ultimate deformation capacity of RC columns using artificial neural networks Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 29, Issue 3, March 2007, Pages 329-335
Mehmet Inel
297 

Probabilistic analysis of reinforced concrete columns Original Research Article
Advances in Engineering Software, Volume 32, Issue 12, December 2001, Pages 871-879
José Milton de Araújo
59 

Bond behaviour of reinforcement in self-compacting concretes Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 1, January 2009, Pages 162-170
M. Valcuende, C. Parra
82 

A comparative study on the performance of sands rich and poor in fines in self-compacting concrete Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 22, Issue 4, April 2008, Pages 646-654
Burak Felekoğlu
93 

Evaluation method for cracking resistant behavior of reactive powder concrete Original Research Article
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 28, Issue 1, March 2012, Pages 45-49
Tao Ji, Cai-Yi Chen, Yi-Zhou Zhuan


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ادعو دوما لكم بالتوفيق 
اذا امكن هذه الابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0341816279900274
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169555X06003138
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002216949190057O
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022169495029885
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169405001356
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169555X08005175
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0341816279900274


----------



## minagm (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ....... برجاء ارسال هذا الكتاب 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750616812


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

adnan mahmoud قال:


> اخي الكريم
> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية
> ...



*Microstructure of highly concentrated tomato suspensions on homogenisation and subsequent shearing*

*Analysis of cell-wall pectin from hot and cold break tomato preparations*

*Thermal and high-pressure stability of purified polygalacturonase and pectinmethylesterase from four different tomato processing varieties*
​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

adnan mahmoud قال:


> اخي الكريم
> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية
> ...



*Antioxidant activity in different fractions of tomatoes*

*Non-linear viscoelasticity modeling of tomato paste products*

*Effect of composition on the rheological properties of tomato thin pulp*


​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

minagm قال:


> موضوع متميز جدا ,,,, و مجهود رائع ...... اريد ابحاث خاصة ب precast and prestressed concrete
> و يا سلام لو فى ابحاث خاصة ب ال joints between concrete members



اخي البحث الاكاديمي يكون من طرفك انت 
وتعطينا روابط المقالات والبحوث لنحملها لك
لست من اهل الاختصاص اسف
لكني انصحك بجريدة 
*American Society of Civil Engineers*

لما تجد البحوث التي تناسبك
اطرح الروابط وسنحملها لك 
ان شاء الله

​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> اخي العزيز لو تكرمت
> انا بحاجة لهذه البحوث
> 
> Numerical simulation of conventional RC columns under concentric loading Original Research Article
> ...



لو تتكرم اخي الكريم المرة القادمة تعطيني روابط
سيكون احسن واسرع لي ولك


Numerical simulation of conventional RC columns under concentric loading

Performance of steel fibre reinforced concrete in axially loaded short columns

Modeling ultimate deformation capacity of RC columns using artificial neural networks​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> اخي العزيز لو تكرمت
> انا بحاجة لهذه البحوث
> 
> Numerical simulation of conventional RC columns under concentric loading Original Research Article
> ...




Probabilistic analysis of reinforced concrete columns

Bond behaviour of reinforcement in self-compacting concretes

A comparative study on the performance of sands rich and poor in fines in self-compacting concrete

Evaluation method for cracking resistant behavior of reactive powder concrete​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ادعو دوما لكم بالتوفيق
> اذا امكن هذه الابحاث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0341816279900274
> ...



المقال الاول هو نفسه المقال الاخير


The combined use of wash load and bed material load rating curves for the calculation of total load: An example from the Burdekin 
River, Australia

Sediment rating parameters and their implications: Yangtze River, China

Estimation of suspended-sediment rating curves and mean suspended-sediment loads

Estimating a sediment rating curve of the Reventazón river at Palomo using logged mean loads within discharge classes

Simulated sediment flux during 1998 big-flood of the Yangtze (Changjiang) River, China

Groundwater control on the suspended sediment load in the Na Borges River, Mallorca, Spain
​


----------



## DzDocs (30 يناير 2012)

minagm قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ....... برجاء ارسال هذا الكتاب
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9780750616812



لقد وضعته هنا

Post-tensioned Concrete Floors​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alkernawy (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ....... برجاء ارسال هذه البحوث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810004459
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061805001881
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029606000423
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0734743X04000120
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029605000258
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609002454


----------



## alkernawy (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096599780900009X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080439488501089?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780123869623100099?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1568494610002735?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884607002293?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877705811012252?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811004016?


----------



## AYMEN_J (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا مقدما البحث المطلوب هو على الرابط التالي
واعذرني لاني لم اقدر ان انزل الاسم والمؤلفين لاني نعساان صراحه
طبعا البحث هو عن تشخيص الاضرار
هذا الرابط
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X96901601


----------



## toomadavid (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجو تزويدي بالاتي
Ultimate Strength in Combined Bending and Torsion of Concrete Beams Containing both Longitudinal and Transverse Reinforcement
والموجود في
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=7836

ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## janyour (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة إلى هذين الكتابين إن أمكن
http://www.springer.com/earth+sciences+and+geography/hydrogeology/book/978-1-4020-3536-4

http://www.springer.com/mathematics/probability/book/978-3-642-18230-3


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 فبراير 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ....... برجاء ارسال هذه البحوث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061810004459
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061805001881
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029606000423
> ...


http://ifile.it/oji849v/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/85yjhft/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/9cp4jrh/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/l45pc6u/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/c4wam5z/5.pdf
http://ifile.it/b1xchf2/6.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 فبراير 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> بارك الله بك وارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096599780900009X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780080439488501089?
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780123869623100099?
> ...


http://ifile.it/4z1t879/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/tihycrj/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/7kiarsf/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/dqu3chf/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/azr7yuh/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 فبراير 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا مقدما البحث المطلوب هو على الرابط التالي
> واعذرني لاني لم اقدر ان انزل الاسم والمؤلفين لاني نعساان صراحه
> طبعا البحث هو عن تشخيص الاضرار
> ...


http://ifile.it/j6we1gx/11.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 فبراير 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو تزويدي بالاتي
> ultimate strength in combined bending and torsion of concrete beams containing both longitudinal and transverse reinforcement
> ...



استغربت كثيرا لعدم الحصول عليها لاني مشترك في هذه المجلة...و لكن البحث قديم جدا 1964!!! صعب جدا تجد نسخة الكترونية من هذا البحث


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 فبراير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة إلى هذين الكتابين إن أمكن
> http://www.springer.com/earth+sciences+and+geography/hydrogeology/book/978-1-4020-3536-4
> 
> http://www.springer.com/mathematics/probability/book/978-3-642-18230-3


لا يوجد اشتراك يغطي الكتب..فقط ابحاث

تقبل احترامي


----------



## toomadavid (1 فبراير 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002460
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020768379900428
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102961100321X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610003421
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836803001240
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061806002789
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607003665
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610004773
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836809001255
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359836800000238
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061806002789
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061808001190
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263822305002849​


----------



## DzDocs (2 فبراير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة إلى هذين الكتابين إن أمكن
> http://www.springer.com/earth+sciences+and+geography/hydrogeology/book/978-1-4020-3536-4
> 
> http://www.springer.com/mathematics/probability/book/978-3-642-18230-3



وعليكم السلام

لقد وضعتهما هنا


​* Random Perturbation of PDEs and Fluid Dynamic Models

**Soil Mechanics and Transport in Porous Media*​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (2 فبراير 2012)

http://ascelibrary.org/wro/resource/1/jwrmd5/v125/i5/p281_s1?isAuthorized=no
مع الدعاء لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## DzDocs (3 فبراير 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002460
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020768379900428
> ...



*Experimental study on straight composite beams subjected to combined flexure and torsion*


​


----------



## DzDocs (3 فبراير 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002460
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020768379900428
> ...



*Some considerations on the problem of torsion and flexure of prismatical beams*

*Theoretical behavior of HSC sections under torsion*

*A frame element model for the analysis of reinforced concrete structures under shear and bending*

*Coupled flexural-shear design of R/C beams strengthened with FRP*

*Torsional strengthening of rectangular and flanged beams using carbon fibre-reinforced-polymers – Experimental study*




​


----------



## DzDocs (3 فبراير 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X08002460
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020768379900428
> ...



*Analytical model for the torsional behaviour of reinforced concrete beams retrofitted with FRP materials*

*Unified analytical approach for determining shear capacity of RC beams strengthened with FRP*

*Shear capacity of reinforced concrete members strengthened in shear with FRP by using strut-and-tie models and genetic algorithms*

*Behavior of full-scale reinforced concrete beams retrofitted for shear and flexural with FRP laminates*

*Torsional strengthening of rectangular and flanged beams using carbon fibre-reinforced-polymers – Experimental study*

*Research issues related to the appropriate use of FRP in concrete structures*

*Torsional strengthening of reinforced concrete box beams using carbon fiber reinforced polymer*


​


----------



## DzDocs (3 فبراير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> http://ascelibrary.org/wro/resource/1/jwrmd5/v125/i5/p281_s1?isAuthorized=no
> مع الدعاء لكم بالتوفيق



ادعي لي بالهداية والمغفرة
من فضلك

*Evaluating Data Worth for Ground-Water Management under Uncertainty *

​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (3 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله وهداك الى الخير
اذا ممكن هذا البحث جدا محتاج له
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/104/40517/157_1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## DzDocs (3 فبراير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> وفقك الله وهداك الى الخير
> اذا ممكن هذا البحث جدا محتاج له
> http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/104/40517/157_1?isAuthorized=no



امين يارب

*Afflux Due to Rectangular Bridge Pier *

​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (3 فبراير 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0043135475901724
اسف لان ثقلت عليك


----------



## DzDocs (4 فبراير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0043135475901724
> اسف لان ثقلت عليك




لم تثقل علي
مرحبا بك

*Domestic waste water re-use—aspects of the treatment system*


​


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن هذه الابخاث ولا املك سوا الدعاء لكم بالموفقية
http://ascelibrary.org/heo/resource/3/jhyexx/400?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/3/jidexx/198?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/1/jidedh/v137/i9/p620_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/1/jidedh/v136/i1/p37_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/1/jidedh/v134/i3/p315_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/1/jidedh/v134/i1/p60_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/238/40834/55_1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 فبراير 2012)

المهندس المبتدء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن هذه الابخاث ولا املك سوا الدعاء لكم بالموفقية
> http://ascelibrary.org/heo/resource/3/jhyexx/400?isAuthorized=no
> http://ascelibrary.org/iro/resource/3/jidexx/198?isAuthorized=no
> ...



*ادعو لي بالتوفيق..اليوم مناقشتي لمقتراحات رسالة الدكتوراة

http://ifile.it/gvadnm8/1a.pdf
http://ifile.it/cqwotvr/2a.pdf
http://ifile.it/ns8q9ix/3a.pdf
http://ifile.it/aud2plq/4a.pdf
http://ifile.it/0or14fy/5a.pdf
http://ifile.it/2a05qjy/6a.pdf
http://ifile.it/w0jt51v/7a.pdf

*


----------



## anass81 (6 فبراير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> *ادعو لي بالتوفيق..اليوم مناقشتي لمقتراحات رسالة الدكتوراة
> http://ifile.it/w0jt51v/7a.pdf
> 
> *



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

ادعي : رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي


----------



## هاني سليمان (6 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> 
> ادعي : رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي




بارك الله فيك اخي انس... و نصر الله اخوننا و اهلنا في سوريا و حقن الله دمائهم


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (6 فبراير 2012)

الله يوفقك وان شاء الله دوما بالعالي


----------



## tihoo (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انني في حاجة ماسسة الى
1-Free vibration of thermally buckled composite sandwich plates
Author(s): Shiau, LC (Shiau, LC); Kuo, SY (Kuo, SY)

2-Effect of Environment on the Elastic Response of Layered Composite Plates 

J.M. WHITNEY AND J.E. ASHTON, 
AIAA Journal 1971 
0001-1452 vol.9 no.9 (1708-1713)
doi: 10.2514/3.49976
3- J.M. Whitney shear correction factors for orthotropic laminates under static load.
App. Mech., pages 302-304,1973
4.	C.T. Sun and J.M. Whitney Theories for the dynamic response of laminated plates. 
AIAA J. 11,178 (1973).
5-.	A.K. Noor and W.S. Burton. Assessment of shear deformation theories for multilayered composite plates. 
Appl. Mech. Rev,42, n°1 :1-12, 1989
6-	J.-S. Kim. Reconstruction of first-order shear deformation theory for laminated and sandwich ****ls.
7-	J. N. Reddy and D. H. Robbins, Jr. Theories and Computational Models for Composite Laminates.
Appl. Mech. Rev. -- June 1994 -- Volume 47, Issue 6, 147 (23 pages)
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## janyour (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم. إن أمكن أنا في حاجة هاته المراجع
*[FONT=&quot]Solid Particles Transport in Porous Media: Experimentation and Modelling [/FONT]*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/h64x2k08284468r2/

*Finite element modeling of transport in porous media *

http://www.springerlink.com/content/x4031026l84hx123/

*Modelingof adsorption–reaction–desorption ingranularmedia*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1383586611004345

*Theory and Applications of Transport in Porous Media*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/k7p118/


----------



## lubna ahmed (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم.... اذا امكن هذه الابحاث وفقكم الله

http://www.springer.com/engineering/civil+engineering/book/978-94-007-2435-8

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811001917

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0307904X11007505

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877705811011775

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001661

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Sana89 (9 فبراير 2012)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم اريد بعض الابحاث وهي , 
Experimental and theoretical investigation on the shear of steel fibre reinforced concrete beams
A review of the hardened mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete

Parameter-study on the influence of steel fibers and coarse aggregate content on the fresh 
properties of self-compacting concrete


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 فبراير 2012)

thank u


----------



## lubna ahmed (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم...انا بحاجة لهذا البحث اذا امكن 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001910

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا الك يا غالي 
اريد مواضيع عن معدلات الانتاج في الانشاءات Productivity Rates in construction 
لانو مشروع تخرجي عن معدلات الانتاج
ومشكور مره اخرى


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

tihoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انني في حاجة ماسسة الى
> 1-Free vibration of thermally buckled composite sandwich plates
> Author(s): Shiau, LC (Shiau, LC); Kuo, SY (Kuo, SY)
> ...



اخي هذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه

http://ifile.it/hwgqsje/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/oeap93u/Shiau.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم. إن أمكن أنا في حاجة هاته المراجع
> *[FONT=&quot]Solid Particles Transport in Porous Media: Experimentation and Modelling [/FONT]*
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/h64x2k08284468r2/
> ...





http://ifile.it/znvitwj/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/f6zdh3j/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/mnpsd12/4.pdf
http://ifile.it/kqunp48/5.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم.... اذا امكن هذه الابحاث وفقكم الله
> 
> http://www.springer.com/engineering/civil+engineering/book/978-94-007-2435-8
> 
> ...


http://ifile.it/i9z4gxo/1.pdf
http://ifile.it/19tndbe/2.pdf
http://ifile.it/1rau0vw/3.pdf
http://ifile.it/tepsgk0/4.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم اريد بعض الابحاث وهي ,
> Experimental and theoretical investigation on the shear of steel fibre reinforced concrete beams
> A review of the hardened mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete
> ...



اخي ضع روابط افضل و اسرع لي
http://ifile.it/n83jq6d/11.pdf
http://ifile.it/n1m9izl/22.pdf


تقبل احترامي


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

عزام ابو جلبوش قال:


> شكرا الك يا غالي
> اريد مواضيع عن معدلات الانتاج في الانشاءات productivity rates in construction
> لانو مشروع تخرجي عن معدلات الانتاج
> ومشكور مره اخرى



اخي الكريم الطلبات تتم كما يفعل الاخوة و الاخوات..راجع طريقة طلبهم حتي استطيع ان اساعدك


----------



## هاني سليمان (12 فبراير 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم...انا بحاجة لهذا البحث اذا امكن
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946511001910
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


http://ifile.it/61oy9p4/111.pdf


----------



## lubna ahmed (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ...رضى الله عنك وارضاك يارب


----------



## tihoo (12 فبراير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اخي هذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه
> 
> http://ifile.it/hwgqsje/1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/oeap93u/Shiau.pdf



baraka allaho fik


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (13 فبراير 2012)

يسلمو كتير ع جهدك ويا ريت هدول الروابط 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132303001720
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786306000986
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1474034604000047
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132397000358
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132306001016
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926580511000781
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0007362870900216

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004579499190251G
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1573441207060667


----------



## janyour (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ سليمان و جمعك بعائلتك عن قريب وأنتم في صحة وهناء....إن أمكن أريد الروابط التالية
*Editorial for the January 2012 Issue of Transport in Porous Media*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/12611788648834wn/

*Generalized Solution for 1-D Non-Newtonian Flow in a Porous Domain due to an Instantaneous Mass Injection*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/65j4762l1m1j732n/


*Experimental and Numerical Investigation of Mass Transport in Porous Media *

http://www.springerlink.com/content/t12t0140818x1r10/

*Water Movement and Solute Transport in Unsaturated Porous Media*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/q0tw753608272p2j/

*Current problems in the study of colloidal transport in soil *
http://www.springerlink.com/content/22t8473x03202p52/

*Particle Detachment Under Velocity Alternation During Suspension Transport in Porous Media *
http://www.springerlink.com/content/wv18v4324k4h5124/


----------



## DzDocs (14 فبراير 2012)

عزام ابو جلبوش قال:


> يسلمو كتير ع جهدك ويا ريت هدول الروابط
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360132303001720
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786306000986
> ...



9 مقالات على 3 اجزاء
Part1
Part2
Part3

وهذا الكتاب المستخرج منه المقالة التاسعه ...ممكن يفيدك
Handbook-of-Econometrics-Vol6.A
​


----------



## DzDocs (14 فبراير 2012)

janyour قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ سليمان و جمعك بعائلتك عن قريب وأنتم في صحة وهناء....إن أمكن أريد الروابط التالية
> *Editorial for the January 2012 Issue of Transport in Porous Media*
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/12611788648834wn/
> ...



6 مقالات 
​


----------



## janyour (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsm (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك على المجهود هل يمكن ان اطلب هذا الرابط

http://www.springerlink.com/content/g526t160n5142335/


----------



## eng judy (14 فبراير 2012)

اللهم انصر اهل سوريا


----------



## Haneen.Kh.T (14 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت اريد هذه المقالات 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0038012178900101
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417407000358
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1083879105005331
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169260703000725


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الغالي .......بدي اغلبك كمان اكم موضوع 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301420701000125
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0014498305000069
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S092658051000066X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016981410400191X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026378639595704H

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0197397584900419
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926580509002040
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786396000403


----------



## rj.civileng (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على:
Saenz,; and Luis, P., 1964, “Discussion of ‘Equation for the stress-strain curve of​concrete’ by Prakash Desayi and S. Krishnan”, ACI Journal, V. 61, N. 9, pp. 1229-1235

مع الشكر الجزيل





​


----------



## fadwaissa (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أريد الكتاب التالي إن أمكن
*Investigation on the seismic behavior of RC interior wide-beam connections*​ 
Carlos G. Quintero-Febres‏

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## tihoo (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم
http://jcm.sagepub.com/content/3/3/398.abstract
http://jcm.sagepub.com/content/4/1/20.abstract


----------



## aqsh (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو المساعدة في البحث عن الورقة العلمية التالية بعنوان
* Major Changes in Concrete‐Related Provisions‐1997 UBC and Beyond *

S. K. Ghosh, m.eeri 


معلومات عن الورقة العلمية على الرابط التالي
http://eqs.eeri.org/resource/1/easpef/v16/i1/p141_s1?isAuthorized=no

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## janyour (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشوراتhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931081901307
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700702000841


----------



## rj.civileng (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن المقالة التالية
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNA...tion=FWD&lastrecord=30&Firstrecord=16&ID=7785
و شكرا


----------



## rj.civileng (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن المقالة التالية
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNA...tion=FWD&lastrecord=30&Firstrecord=16&ID=7785
و شكرا


----------



## احممد75 (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك على حسن نيتك وعملك
ارجو الحصول على مواصفات ونسب الخلط للخرسانة المحدولة roller compacted concret
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yasser_goldstone (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت اريد هذا البحث 

*Adaptive Pushover-based Methods for Seismic Assessment and Design of Bridge Structures*


----------



## rj.civileng (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن الورقة التالية 
http://www.springerlink.com/content/60833hn62387u7g3/
و شكرا


----------



## karimgc22 (20 فبراير 2012)

Hello, I search this document: A. Grimaldi, R. Olivito, Z. Rinaldi: "Valutazione analitico Sperimentale del comportamento di-
Travi in calcestruzzo fibrorinforzato "XXXII Convegno Nazionale per l'Analisi dell'Associazione Italiana delle Sollecitazioni - AIAS 2003, Salerno, 3-6 Settembre 2003.
Here's the link I found: http://www.pcm.unifi.it/Lavorisalerno/ART_188.pdf
but it does not open
thank you


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

mdsm قال:


> شكرا لك على المجهود هل يمكن ان اطلب هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/g526t160n5142335/


*Alexandria-Nile Delta coast, Egypt: update and future projection of relative sea-level rise *
​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

Haneen.Kh.T قال:


> لو سمحت اريد هذه المقالات
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0038012178900101
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417407000358
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1083879105005331
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169260703000725



4 مقالات
​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

عزام ابو جلبوش قال:


> شكرا اخي الغالي .......بدي اغلبك كمان اكم موضوع
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301420701000125
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0014498305000069
> ...



8 مقالات ج1
8 مقالات ج2
8 مقالات ج3​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على:
> saenz,; and luis, p., 1964, “discussion of ‘equation for the stress-strain curve of​concrete’ by prakash desayi and s. Krishnan”, aci journal, v. 61, n. 9, pp. 1229-1235
> 
> ...


ممكن رابط المقال ؟​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

fadwaissa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أريد الكتاب التالي إن أمكن
> *Investigation on the seismic behavior of RC interior wide-beam connections*​
> Carlos G. Quintero-Febres‏
> ...



وعليكم السلام
هذا ليس كتاب
هذه مذكرة تخرج
تفضل
*Investigation on the seismic behavior of RC interior wide-beam connections*​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

tihoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم
> http://jcm.sagepub.com/content/3/3/398.abstract
> http://jcm.sagepub.com/content/4/1/20.abstract



Journal of Composite Materials-1969-Pagano-398-411
Journal of Composite Materials-1970-Pagano-20-34
​


----------



## DzDocs (23 فبراير 2012)

janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم أبحث عن هاته المنشوراتhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931081901307
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700702000841




مقالتين
​


----------



## tihoo (24 فبراير 2012)

dzdocs قال:


> journal of composite materials-1969-pagano-398-411
> journal of composite materials-1970-pagano-20-34
> ​



جزاك الله خيرا :12:


----------



## I Anas (25 فبراير 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/587hbnk/pdn.sciencedirect.pdf
> http://ifile.it/bpvi2yw/pdn.sciencedirect1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/5chlj3i/pdn.sciencedirect2.pdf
> http://ifile.it/e06rqtv/pdn.sciencedirectasa.pdf
> ...



أعتذر منك سيدي ، نظراً لتكرار طلبي للأبحاث نفسها، ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل , وقد جربت فتحها أكثر من مرة ولكن لا يوجد ملفات عليها , فلو تكرمت ممكن تعيد تحميل الأبحاث .


----------



## احمد البوسيفى (26 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218434#ixzz1nTAqVAgZ



Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice 
Copyright © 2008 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

Author(s): Douglas Thorby 
ISBN: 978-0-7506-8002-

و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## DzDocs (26 فبراير 2012)

احمد البوسيفى قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218434#ixzz1nTAqVAgZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice*​


----------



## DzDocs (26 فبراير 2012)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن الورقة التالية
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/60833hn62387u7g3/
> و شكرا



*Crack identification in reinforced concrete beams using ANSYS software *
​


----------



## حسن فلاح (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811002443
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946510000910
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877705811013075
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611000848


----------



## DzDocs (28 فبراير 2012)

حسن فلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0950061811002443
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0958946510000910
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s1877705811013075
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0141029611000848



وعليكم السلام

4 مقالات في المرفقات
​


----------



## عاصم88 (29 فبراير 2012)

أرجو البحث عن الورقة البحثية
Short-term traffic flow prediction methods comparison of road networks
*SHI Qi-xin, ZHENG Wei-zhong(Institute of Transportation Engineering, Tsinghua University, Beijing 100084, China*


----------



## janyour (1 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
* http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931081901307
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700702000841
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0021999109001582
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1251806999800349


----------



## ابودال (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اذا بالامكان احتاج للبحث التالي​Lattice Transmission Tower Analysis: Beyond Simple Truss Model
by *L. Kempner, Jr.*, *W. H. Mueller, III*, *S. Kitipornchai*, *F. Albermani*, *R. C. de Menezes*, and *J. BGF da Silva*
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?0203464​


----------



## anass81 (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير البحث التالي

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v13/i4/p269_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## Docteur K (4 مارس 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير البحث التالي
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v13/i4/p269_s1?isAuthorized=no



تفضّل أخي الحبيب


Refinement of a Design-Oriented Stress–Strain Model for FRP-Confined Concrete
J. Compos. Constr. 13, 269 (2009); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)CC.1943-5614.0000012 (10 pages)

طلبك في المرفقات


----------



## Docteur K (4 مارس 2012)

janyour قال:


> *السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
> * http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931081901307
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700702000841
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0021999109001582
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1251806999800349



-------------------------------
*Etude fondamentale des transferts couples chaleur-masse en milieu poreux
*International Journal of Heat and Mass Transfer
Volume 24, Issue 6, June 1981, Pages 991–1004
-------------------------------
*Modélisation semi-empirique des écoulements et des transferts dans un milieu poreux en régime turbulent
*International Journal of Refrigeration
Volume 26, Issue 3, May 2003, Pages 349–359
-------------------------------
*The use of PDE centres in the local RBF Hermitian method for 3D convective-diffusion problems
*Journal of Computational Physics
Volume 228, Issue 12, 1 July 2009, Pages 4606–4624


بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## Docteur K (4 مارس 2012)

janyour قال:


> *السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
> * http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931081901307
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700702000841
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0021999109001582
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1251806999800349



-----------------------------

*Transport de masse par convection et diffusion dans un milieu multiporeux
*Comptes Rendus de l'Académie des Sciences - Series IIB - Mechanics-Physics-Astronomy
Volume 326, Issue 12, 1998, Pages 821–826


بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## anass81 (5 مارس 2012)

docteur k قال:


> تفضّل أخي الحبيب
> 
> 
> refinement of a design-oriented stress–strain model for frp-confined concrete
> ...



مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lemon tree (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم , أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على الدراسات التالية :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X06000485
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X04000344
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X02000276
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Docteur K (5 مارس 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم , أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على الدراسات التالية :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X06000485
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X04000344
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0967070X02000276
> و جزاك الله خيرا



*Car parking management at airports: A special case?
*Transport Policy, Volume 13, Issue 6, November 2006, Pages 511-521
K. Aldridge, M. Carreno, S. Ison, T. Rye, I. Straker

*Changing airport employee travel behaviour: the role of airport surface access strategies 
*Transport Policy, Volume 12, Issue 1, January 2005, Pages 1-9
Ian Humphreys, Stephen Ison

*Strategic development of airport and rail infrastructure: the case of Singapore Original 
*Transport Policy, Volume 10, Issue 1, January 2003, Pages 27-33
Sock-Yong Phang


طلبك أخي العزيز في المرفقات

وفّقك الله


----------



## lemon tree (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا , الله يجزيك كل خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  .


----------



## lubna ahmed (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم... ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكتاب التالي لاني بحاجة ماسة اليه..جزاكم الله خيرا

http://www.springer.com/engineering/civil+engineering/book/978-94-007-2435-8


----------



## Docteur K (6 مارس 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم... ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكتاب التالي لاني بحاجة ماسة اليه..جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.springer.com/engineering/civil+engineering/book/978-94-007-2435-8



High Performance Fiber Reinforced Cement Composites 6

Author: Gustavo J. Parra-Montesinos
ISBN: 9400724357
EAN: 9789400724358
ASIN: 9400724357
SKU: 9789400724358
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2011-11-02
Number of Pages: 584


http://depositfiles.com/files/xy8nszxm9


----------



## civilstudent (7 مارس 2012)

أرجو الحصول على البحث التالي :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110002113
وشكرا


----------



## civilstudent (7 مارس 2012)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029600000687
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611004044
http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v137/i6/p677_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029610001458
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029607000958
و شكرا


----------



## Docteur K (7 مارس 2012)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو الحصول على البحث التالي :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726110002113
> وشكرا



Evaluation of ASCE-41, ATC-40 and N2 static pushover methods based on optimally designed buildings
Nikos D. Lagarosa, Michalis Fragiadakisb

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 31, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 77–90

GOOOOOOOOD WORK


----------



## Docteur K (7 مارس 2012)

civilstudent قال:


> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029600000687
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029611004044
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v137/i6/p677_s1?isAuthorized=no
> ...



Static pushover versus dynamic collapse analysis of RC buildings

A.M Mwafy, A.S Elnashai
Engineering Structures
Volume 23, Issue 5, May 2001, Pages 407–424

Seismic performance of buildings with thin RC bearing walls

Engineering Structures
Volume 34, January 2012, Pages 244–258

Shear strength of squat reinforced concrete walls subjected to earthquake loading — trends and models

Engineering Structures
Volume 32, Issue 8, August 2010, Pages 2466–2476

Seismic response characteristics of high-rise RC wall buildings having different irregularities in lower stories

Engineering Structures
Volume 29, Issue 11, November 2007, Pages 3149–3167

Displacement-Based Method of Analysis for Regular Reinforced-Concrete Wall Buildings: Application to a Full-Scale 7-Story Building Slice Tested at UC–San Diego

Journal of Structural Engineering / Volume 137 / Issue 6 / TECHNICAL PAPERS

J. Structural Eng. 137, 677 (2011); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)ST.1943-541X.0000333 (14 pages)
Marios Panagiotou1 and José I. Restrepo2

FIVE ARTICLES

DOWNLOAD


http://mir.cr/EGOEEQEF


----------



## Hosamsaleh70 (8 مارس 2012)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1081/PTE-200065226#preview
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/app.25864/abstract
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/03602550600723415#preview​


----------



## Docteur K (9 مارس 2012)

Hosamsaleh70 قال:


> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1081/PTE-200065226#preview
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/app.25864/abstract
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/03602550600723415#preview​




*Immobilization of borate waste simulate in cement–water extended polyester composite based on poly(ethylene terephthalate) waste, part 3: Behavior of solid waste form during a scenario of flooding accident in the disposal site
*M. E. Tawfik1,*, S. B. Eskander2

Journal of Applied Polymer Science
Volume 104, Issue 6, pages 4113–4120, 15 June 2007

-----------------------

*Immobilization of Borate Waste Simulate in Cement-Water Extended Polyester Composite Based on Poly(Ethylene Terephthalate) Waste.Full Text Available
*By: Eskander, S. B.; Bayoumi, T. A.; Tawfik, M. E.. Polymer-Plastics Technology & Engineering, Aug2006, Vol. 45 Issue 8, p939-945, 6p, 3 

------------------------

*Immobilization of Borate Waste Simulate in Cement-Water Extended Polyester Composite Based on Polyethylene Terephthalate Waste 1-Mechanical Properties of the Final Waste Forms
*M. E. Tawfika*, S. B. Eskanderb & T. A. Bayoumib
Polymer-Plastics Technology and Engineering
Volume 44, Issue 7, 2005


http://mir.cr/0EVMCDZS

Gooood Work


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم

اذا سمحتم 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029604001555

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096599781100264X


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم

اذا سمحتم 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029604001555

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096599781100264X


----------



## Docteur K (9 مارس 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> اذا سمحتم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029604001555
> ...



*An efficient generation method of embedded reinforcement in hexahedral elements for reinforced concrete simulations
*Advances in Engineering Software
Volume 45, Issue 1, March 2012, Pages 175–187

*Material nonlinear analysis of RC shear walls subject to monotonic loadings
*Engineering Structures
Volume 26, Issue 11, September 2004, Pages 1517–1533


http://mir.cr/GW8QAQ4Z


----------



## ellyah (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

احتاج الى هذين 

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319513#ixzz1ojtmiVoW

​*
Jones,G., & Marrei, S.(1982). Groundwater resources in the united Arab emirates. Middle East Water Sci., Vol. 6, No. 1, pp. 41–45.

Rizk, Z., Alsharhan,A., & Shindo, S. (1997). Evaluation of groundwater resources of United Arab Emirates. In Proceedings of the 3rd Gulf Water Conference, Vol. 1, pp. 95–122*


----------



## Docteur K (10 مارس 2012)

ellyah قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> احتاج الى هذين
> 
> ...



I'm sorry
no electronic version for these two articles


----------



## lemon tree (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم , ارجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على الابحاث التالية :
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=101205
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=101204
http://www.journalofrheology.org/resource/1/jorhd2/v18/i4/p591_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=486935
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=404931


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (11 مارس 2012)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## محمود مهران (11 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز شكرا على مساعدتك لنا 

Natural frequencies of rectangular orthotropic plates with a pair of parallel edges simply supported
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X74900674


----------



## ellyah (13 مارس 2012)

ممكن تساعدوني في الحصول على 

*Factors controlling groundwater quality in Eastern United Arab Emirates: a chemical and isotopic approach*


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022169403003949


----------



## lemon tree (13 مارس 2012)

تفضل أخي الكريم 

*Factors controlling groundwater quality in Eastern United Arab Emirates: a chemical and isotopic approach*

http://www.mediafire.com/?2y5rozo92m0crxp


----------



## Docteur K (13 مارس 2012)

*Natural frequencies of rectangular orthotropic plates with a pair of parallel edges simply supported*



محمود مهران قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا على مساعدتك لنا
> 
> Natural frequencies of rectangular orthotropic plates with a pair of parallel edges simply supported
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X74900674



*Natural frequencies of rectangular orthotropic plates with a pair of parallel edges simply supported*


Journal of Sound and Vibration
Volume 35, Issue 3, 8 August 1974, Pages 379–394
​


----------



## lemon tree (13 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم , ارجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على الابحاث التالية :
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=101205
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=101204
http://www.journalofrheology.org/res...sAuthorized=no
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=486935
http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=404931*​


----------



## monic (13 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
*http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t03-075
http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/con....2009.16.3.116


----------



## Docteur K (13 مارس 2012)

monic قال:


> *السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية
> *http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/t03-075



*Compressive load response of granular piles reinforced with geogrids*

Radhey S Sharma, BR Phani Kumar, G Nagendra
_Revue canadienne de géotechnique_, 2004, 41(1): 187-192, 10.1139/t03-075


----------



## ellyah (14 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218434&page=159#ixzz1p631o0Nm

 *ممكن تساعدوني في الحصول على 

Factors controlling groundwater quality in Eastern United Arab Emirates: a chemical and isotopic approach


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...22169403003949*​


----------



## abdmaw (14 مارس 2012)

*Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers*

من الممكن Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers


Y.M.F. Wahba M.K.S. Madugula G.R. Monforton
 University of Windsor, Windsor, Ontario, Canada N9B 3P4
Received 17 October 1995. Accepted 12 October 1997. Available online 30 November 1998.
و مشكور


----------



## Docteur K (14 مارس 2012)

ellyah قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218434&page=159#ixzz1p631o0Nm
> *ممكن تساعدوني في الحصول على
> Factors controlling groundwater quality in Eastern United Arab Emirates: a chemical and isotopic approach
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...22169403003949*​




[h=1]Factors controlling groundwater quality in Eastern United Arab Emirates: a chemical and isotopic approach[/h]
Journal of Hydrology
Volume 286, Issues 1–4, 30 January 2004, Pages 227–235


​


----------



## Docteur K (14 مارس 2012)

abdmaw قال:


> من الممكن Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers
> 
> 
> Y.M.F. Wahba M.K.S. Madugula G.R. Monforton
> ...



*Evaluation of non-linear analysis of guyed antenna towers* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures, Volume 68, Issues 1–3, 1 July 1998, Pages 207-212
Y.M.F. Wahba, M.K.S. Madugula, G.R. Monforton_


----------



## kjelban (14 مارس 2012)

*مجموعه من الابحاث في موضوع النحر تحت الانابيب المغمورة بالمياه*

و تكرمت يا اخي ياريت تساعدني في الحصول على الابحاث التاليه:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801809002418

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383909001872

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383908002238

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801807002491

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165232X11001091

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801810001939

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Docteur K (14 مارس 2012)

kjelban قال:


> و تكرمت يا اخي ياريت تساعدني في الحصول على الابحاث التاليه:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801809002418
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383909001872
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383908002238
> ...





*Bedform evolution around a submarine pipeline and its effects on wave-induced forces under *
*regular waves *
Ocean Engineering, Volume 37, Issues 2–3, February 2010, Pages 304-313
Jishang Xu, Guangxue Li, Ping Dong, Jinghao Shi


*Three-dimensional scour below offshore pipelines in steady currents *
Coastal Engineering, Volume 56, Issues 5–6, May–June 2009, Pages 577-590
Liang Cheng, Kervin Yeow, Zhipeng Zhang, Bin Teng


*Numerical investigation of local scour below a vibrating pipeline under steady currents *
Coastal Engineering, Volume 57, Issue 4, April 2010, Pages 397-406
Ming Zhao, Liang Cheng


*Experimental study of vortex-induced vibrations of a pipeline near an erodible sandy seabed *
Ocean Engineering, Volume 35, Issues 3–4, March 2008, Pages 301-309
Bing Yang, Fu-Ping Gao, Dong-Sheng Jeng, Ying-Xiang Wu


*Steady flow-induced instability of a partially embedded pipeline: Pipe–soil interaction *
Ocean Engineering, Volume 38, Issue 7, May 2011, Pages 934-942
Fu-Ping Gao, Shu-Ming Yan, Bing Yang, Cheng-Cai Luo


*Offshore pipeline protection against seabed gouging by ice: An overview*
Cold Regions Science and Technology, Volume 69, Issue 1, October 2011, Pages 3-20
Paul Barrette

-------------------------------------------------
http://mir.cr/6KJFTV6M
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم .........لو سمحت اريد هذا الكتاب بجميع شباتره
ويعطيك الف عافية سلفا

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9781856176774
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9781856176774


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786300000375




http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786306000299




http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786311001384


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786307001573


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786307001573


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786305001262


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786302000285


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026378639800060X


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786302000558


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786305001262


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786304000298


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786302000273​


----------



## yahya_mia (14 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الرجاء تزويدي بأبحاث عن الانهايارات في الميول الجانبيه للطرق وخاصة الطرق التي بجوار المجاري المائية
side slope failure


----------



## yahya_mia (14 مارس 2012)

برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على ابحاث بخصوص roads' side slope failures


----------



## tihoo (15 مارس 2012)

*طلب*

السلام عبيكم 
اخواني انني في امس الحاجة لهذه المقالة :4::4::4::4::4:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X9290669O

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lemon tree (15 مارس 2012)

الأخ عزام هذا جزء مما طلبته 
Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan

Causes of delay in large construction projects
Causes of construction delay: traditional contracts

Construction claims in United Arab Emirates: Types, causes ,


and frequency


مشاهدة المرفق New folder.rar


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (16 مارس 2012)

*Mechanical properties of reactive powder concrete*

السلام عليكم
انا موضوع الثيسس(thesis) حقي Mechanical properties of reactive powder concrete
and how the different types of fillers will improve the compressive strength of reactive powder concrete 
ارجوا المساعده بايجاد اي مجلات متعلقه بالموضوع


----------



## Eng.wsa (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الجهود [h=2]اريد كناب او رقه بحثيه عن lean transformation in a modular building company[/h]


----------



## Docteur K (16 مارس 2012)

عزام ابو جلبوش قال:


> السلام عليكم .........لو سمحت اريد هذا الكتاب بجميع شباتره
> ويعطيك الف عافية سلفا
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/book/9781856176774
> ...



Book

*Construction Delays*
*Second Edition*

*Understanding Them Clearly, Analyzing Them Correctly*

Copyright © 2009 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved

_Author(s):*Theodore J. Trauner, Jr., P.E., P.P., William A. Manginelli, J. Scott Lowe, P.E., Mark F. Nagata and Brian J. Furniss*

_ ISBN: 978-1-85617-677-4






----------------------------------
http://mir.cr/YANEJNIN
----------------------------------

Articles

Causes of construction delay: traditional contracts
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 20, Issue 1, January 2002, Pages 67-73
Abdalla M Odeh, Hussien T Battaineh


Construction claims in United Arab Emirates: Types, causes, and frequency 
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 24, Issue 5, July 2006, Pages 453-459
Essam K. Zaneldin


Analysing factors affecting delays in Indian construction projects
International Journal of Project Management, In Press, Corrected Proof, Available online 25 
November 2011
Hemanta Doloi, Anil Sawhney, K.C. Iyer, Sameer Rent


Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 26, Issue 6, August 2008, Pages 665-674
G. Sweis, R. Sweis, A. Abu Hammad, A. Shboul


Causes of delay in large construction projects
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 24, Issue 4, May 2006, Pages 349-357
Sadi A. Assaf, Sadiq Al-Hejji


The effects of construction delays on project delivery in Nigerian construction industry 
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 20, Issue 8, November 2002, Pages 593-
599
A.A Aibinu, G.O Jagb


Construction delay: a quantitative analysis
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 18, Issue 1, February 2000, Pages 51-59
Ayman H. Al-Momani


Causes of delay and cost overruns in construction of groundwater projects in a developing countries; Ghana as a case study
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 21, Issue 5, July 2003, Pages 321-326
Yaw Frimpong, Jacob Oluwoye, Lynn Crawford


Material and equipment procurement delays in highway projects in Nepal 
International Journal of Project Management, Volume 20, Issue 8, November 2002, Pages 627-
632
Mohan R Manavazhi, Dinesh K Adhikari




-----------------------------------
http://mir.cr/TULDB24B
-----------------------------------​


----------



## kjelban (16 مارس 2012)

والله يا اخي انا عاجز عن الشكر الصراحه مجهود اكتر من رائع والله ما تعرف انت قداش ساعدتني بالحصول على الابحاث هادي .................لكن دعوه من اخوك في يوم الجمعة ربي يفتح عليك و يرحمك و يرحم واللديك و الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله عنا كل خير و رزقك الجنه ياااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Docteur K (16 مارس 2012)

yahya_mia قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الرجاء تزويدي بأبحاث عن الانهايارات في الميول الجانبيه للطرق وخاصة الطرق التي بجوار المجاري المائية
> side slope failure



أخي الحبيب أنا لست من نفس اختصاصك ولا أعرف المقالات التي قد تفيدك

الرّجاء منك أن تقوم بالبحث ثمّ تمدّني بالمقالات التي تراها مهمّة

والله وليّ التوفيــــــــــــــــــق

تستطيع أن تقوم بالبحث على Gooogle
أو
science-direct


----------



## Docteur K (16 مارس 2012)

tihoo قال:


> السلام عبيكم
> اخواني انني في امس الحاجة لهذه المقالة :4::4::4::4::4:
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X9290669O
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



Hygrothermal effects on the free vibration of laminated composite plates
Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 158, Issue 1, 8 October 1992, Pages 133-148
K.S.Sai Ram, P.K. Sinha


----------



## kjelban (16 مارس 2012)

هيا توة نشطنا بشويه الابحاث هادي و سامحنا في تعبك و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141118707000144

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801805000326

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383904001164

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383903000292

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1570644307000214

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383911001542

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383910000384

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801806001259

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/037838399090013M

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383904001152

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383908001592

و سامحنا كان كترنا عليك بالله و ان شاء الله يجازيك ربي عنا كل خير


----------



## Docteur K (16 مارس 2012)

kjelban قال:


> هيا توة نشطنا بشويه الابحاث هادي و سامحنا في تعبك و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141118707000144
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801805000326
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383904001164
> ...



Steady current induced seabed scour around a vibrating pipeline
Applied Ocean Research, Volume 28, Issue 5, October 2006, Pages 291-298
Fu-Ping Gao, Bing Yang, Ying-Xiang Wu, Shu-Ming Yan


Numerical study of the Reynolds-number dependence of two-dimensional scour beneath offshore pipelines in steady currents 
Ocean Engineering, Volume 32, Issue 13, September 2005, Pages 1590-1607
Dongfang Liang, Liang Cheng, Kervin Yeow


Numerical modeling of flow and scour below a pipeline in currents: Part I. Flow simulation
Coastal Engineering, Volume 52, Issue 1, January 2005, Pages 25-42
Dongfang Liang, Liang Cheng


Numerical modeling of flow and scour below a pipeline in currents: Part II. Scour simulation
Coastal Engineering, Volume 52, Issue 1, January 2005, Pages 43-62
Dongfang Liang, Liang Cheng, Fangjun Li


Clear-water scour depth below underwater pipelines
Journal of Hydro-environment Research, Volume 1, Issue 2, 4 December 2007, Pages 157-162
Subhasish Dey, Navneet P. Singh


Scour below pipelines and around vertical piles in random waves
Coastal Engineering, Volume 48, Issue 4, July 2003, Pages 227-242
Dag Myrhaug, Håvard Rue


Experimental study of local scour around subsea caissons in steady currents
Coastal Engineering, Volume 60, February 2012, Pages 30-40
Ming Zhao, Xiaosong Zhu, Liang Cheng, Bin Teng


Experimental and numerical investigation of local scour around a submerged vertical circular cylinder in steady currents
Coastal Engineering, Volume 57, Issue 8, August 2010, Pages 709-721
Ming Zhao, Liang Cheng, Zhipeng Zang


Geometry of scour hole around, and the influence of the angle of attack on the burial of finite cylinders under combined flows
Ocean Engineering, Volume 34, Issues 5–6, April 2007, Pages 856-869
Yovanni A. Cataño-Lopera, Marcelo H. García


Numerical modelling of erosion and sedimentation around offshore pipelines
Coastal Engineering, Volume 14, Issue 2, April 1990, Pages 107-128
F.A. Van Beek, H.G. Wind


A numerical model for onset of scour below offshore pipelines
Coastal Engineering, Volume 56, Issue 4, April 2009, Pages 458-466
Zhipeng Zang, Liang Cheng, Ming Zhao, Dongfang Liang, Bin Teng


--------------------------------------
http://mir.cr/RVRCRQLR
--------------------------------------


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (16 مارس 2012)

ارجو المساعده في الحصول عل الابحاث التاليه
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608000928
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102969600082X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609000200
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X0193679X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609001795


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا كنير الك ..............الله بوفقك يا رب


----------



## tihoo (17 مارس 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> Hygrothermal effects on the free vibration of laminated composite plates
> Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 158, Issue 1, 8 October 1992, Pages 133-148
> K.S.Sai Ram, P.K. Sinha


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kjelban (17 مارس 2012)

رائع جدا جدا جدا والله عمل رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ..............والله يا سيد *Docteur K* خدمتني خدمه الله اعلم بقدرها بارك الله فيك والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## lemon tree (17 مارس 2012)

تفضل أخي :
Pounding mitigation and unseating prevention at expansion joints of isolated multi-span bridges


Earthquake-induced pounding between equal height buildings with substantially different dynamic properties

Building pounding damage during the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake


Evaluation of current criteria in predicting the separation necessary to prevent seismic pounding between nonlinear hysteretic structural systems

RANDOM SEISMIC RESPONSE ANALYSIS OF ADJACENT BUILDINGS COUPLED WITH NON-LINEAR HYSTERETIC DAMPERS
http://www.mediafire.com/?f494qd8tznufn2g







مهندس تحت الانشاء قال:


> ارجو المساعده في الحصول عل الابحاث التاليه
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608000928
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014102969600082X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029609000200
> ...


----------



## chamil (17 مارس 2012)

ارجو المساعدة العاجلة في الحصول على البحث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779805000829
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779801000517
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779810000222
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779808001132
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779810001471
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1365160997001585
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779810000544
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.1102/abstract
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...0003)29:3<273::AID-EQE899>3.0.CO;2-Z/abstract
http://www.refdoc.fr/Detailnotice?idmono=255470
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/397/41165/387_1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/375/41102/30_1?isAuthorized=no
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/nag.1610161103/abstract


ولك اخي الكريم جزيل الشكر مسبقاً
مع كل تقديري لجهودك العظيمة


السلام عليكم


----------



## Docteur K (17 مارس 2012)

chamil قال:


> ارجو المساعدة العاجلة في الحصول على البحث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779805000829
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779801000517
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0886779810000222
> ...



Dynamic response of lined circular tunnel to plane harmonic waves
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 21, Issue 5, September 2006, Pages 511-519
M. Esmaeili, S. Vahdani, A. Noorzad


Seismic design and analysis of underground structures
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 16, Issue 4, October 2001, Pages 247-293
Youssef M.A. Hashash, Jeffrey J. Hook, Birger Schmidt, John I-Chiang Yao


Elastoplastic analysis of the seismic response of tunnels in soft soils
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 25, Issue 4, July 2010, Pages 478-482
I. Shahrour, F. Khoshnoudian, M. Sadek, H. Mroueh


Contact interface in seismic analysis of circular tunnels
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 24, Issue 4, July 2009, Pages 482-490
Hassan Sedarat, Alexander Kozak, Youssef M.A. Hashash, Anoosh Shamsabadi, Alex Krimotat


Reviewers for Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology 2010
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 26, Issue 1, January 2011, Page 252


A study of experimental modal analysis for seismic response assessment of underground facilities
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences, Volume 34, Issues 3–4, April–June 1997, Pages 307.e1-307.e14
Xiaoqing Sun, Jacob Philip


Analyses of the effect of seismic behavior of shallow tunnels in liquefiable grounds
Tunnelling and Underground Space Technology, Volume 25, Issue 5, September 2010, Pages 543-552
M. Azadi, S.M. Mir Mohammad Hosseini


-----------------------------


The dynamic response of seabed anchored floating tunnels under seismic excitation
P. Fogazzi, F. Perotti
Earthquake Engineering & Structural Dynamics
Volume 29, Issue 3, pages 273–295, March 2000


Multiscale method for long tunnels subjected to seismic loading
INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL FOR NUMERICAL AND ANALYTICAL METHODS IN GEOMECHANICS
Hai-Tao Yu, Yong Yuan and Antonio Bobet


Effect of adjoining structures on seismic response of tunnels
INTERNATIONAL JOURNAL FOR NUMERICAL AND ANALYTICAL METHODS IN GEOMECHANICS
Volume 16, Issue 11, November 1992, Pages: 797–814, C. Navarro
--> Accés à partir de 1996


-----------------------------


Étude du comportement des tunnels sous chargement sismique


Désolé
Pas de version électronique


-----------------------------


Influence of Soil Saturation on the Free Field Responds of Liquefiable Soils


Dynamic Analysis of Tunnel Structures and Surrounding Granular Soils under Cyclic Loads of a Vibrating Machine


Deux chapitres de livre


J'ai accès pour les articles dans 'ASCE' mais pas les livres


-----------------------------
http://mir.cr/HZT8A2XC
-----------------------------
Bon travail


----------



## tihoo (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X87904135
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002074039490037X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X7880087X


----------



## chamil (18 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ارجو الحصول علي[/FONT]*
http://www.worldcat.org/wcpa/journaltitle/Journal+of+Geotechnical+and+Geoenvironmental+Engineering
http://www.worldcat.org/title/etude...sismique/oclc/490419528&referer=brief_results
http://www.worldcat.org/title/struc...advances/oclc/645800375?referer=di&ht=edition
http://www.worldcat.org/title/stabi...scontinu/oclc/636644093&referer=brief_results
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/nrc/cgj/2008/00000045/00000012/art00010
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726102000362
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795202002776
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726105000515
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266352X10000273
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726111001990
http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v133/i9/p1067_s1?isAuthorized=no
www.worldcat.org/title/seismic-response-of-soil-deposits-underlain-by-sloping-rock-boundaries/oclc/7231531&referer=brief_results
www.worldcat.org/title/seismic-response-of-soil-deposits-underlain-by-inclined-boundaries/oclc/9216857&referer=brief_results


----------



## Docteur K (18 مارس 2012)

tihoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022460X87904135
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002074039490037X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X7880087X



Vibrations of initially stressed thick, rectangular, orthotropic plates
Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 119, Issue 3, 22 December 1987, Pages 545-558
I.H. Yang, J.A. Shieh


Exact vibration solution for initially stressed Mindlin plates on Pasternak foundations
International Journal of Mechanical Sciences, Volume 36, Issue 4, April 1994, Pages 311-316
Y. Xiang, C.M. Wang, S. Kitipornchai


Vibration analysis of a rectangular plate subjected to a thermal gradient
Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 60, Issue 4, 22 October 1978, Pages 481-497
M.S. Dhotarad, N. Ganesan


Comments on “vibration analysis of a rectangular plate subjected to a thermal gradient”
Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 72, Issue 2, 22 September 1980, Page 263
P.A.A. Laura, R.H. Gutierrez

بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## tihoo (18 مارس 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> Vibrations of initially stressed thick, rectangular, orthotropic plates
> Journal of Sound and Vibration, Volume 119, Issue 3, 22 December 1987, Pages 545-558
> I.H. Yang, J.A. Shieh
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك يا أخي شكرا شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الجهود *اريد كناب او رقه بحثيه عن lean transformation in a modular building company*


----------



## زكور أحمد (18 مارس 2012)

اريد هذا

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0011227571900555

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700701000202


----------



## Docteur K (18 مارس 2012)

زكور أحمد قال:


> اريد هذا
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0011227571900555
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140700701000202





Éléments de Cryogénie: R.R. Conte Published by Masson et Cie (1970) 130 f (£10.60)
Cryogenics, Volume 11, Issue 5, October 1971, Page 429
D.A. Wigley


History of cryogenics: the epoch of the pioneers from the beginning to the year 1911
International Journal of Refrigeration, Volume 25, Issue 3, May 2002, Pages 283-292
Wolfgang Foerg


بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## Docteur K (18 مارس 2012)

chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي*
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0267726102000362
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795202002776
> ...



Rock falls induced by earthquakes: a statistical approach
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 22, Issue 7, September 2002, Pages 565-577
S Marzorati, L Luzi, M De Amicis


The application of predictive modeling techniques to landslides induced by earthquakes: the case study of the 26 September 1997 Umbria–Marche earthquake (Italy)
Engineering Geology, Volume 69, Issues 1–2, April 2003, Pages 139-159
M. Carro, M. De Amicis, L. Luzi, S. Marzor


Response of three Athens metro underground structures in the 1999 Parnitha earthquake
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 25, Issues 7–10, August–October 2005, Pages 617-633
G. Gazetas, N. Gerolymos, I. Anastasopoulos


Parametric study on seismic ground response by finite element modelling
Computers and Geotechnics, Volume 37, Issue 4, June 2010, Pages 515-528
Angelo Amorosi, Daniela Boldini, Gaetano Elia


Liquefaction of soil in the Tokyo Bay area from the 2011 Tohoku (Japan) earthquake
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 31, Issue 11, November 2011, Pages 1618-1628
S. Bhattacharya, M. Hyodo, K. Goda, T. Tazoh, C.A. Taylor




------------------------------------
http://mir.cr/1YGJBTHI
------------------------------------
9 Mb

بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## Docteur K (18 مارس 2012)

chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي*
> http://www.worldcat.org/wcpa/journaltitle/Journal+of+Geotechnical+and+Geoenvironmental+Engineering



lien pour le journal "Journal of geotechnical and geoenvironmental engineering." mais quel article vous cherchez?



chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي
> *http://www.worldcat.org/title/etude...sismique/oclc/490419528&referer=brief_results
> http://www.worldcat.org/title/struc...advances/oclc/645800375?referer=di&ht=edition
> http://www.worldcat.org/title/stabi...scontinu/oclc/636644093&referer=brief_results



J'ai pas trouvé de version électronique à télécharger



chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي
> *http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/nrc/cgj/2008/00000045/00000012/art00010



Case study on seismic tunnel response
Authors: Kontoe, Stavroula; Zdravkovic, Lidija; Potts, David M.; Menkiti, Christopher O.
Source: Canadian Geotechnical Journal, Volume 45, Number 12, December 2008 , pp. 1743-1764(22)

في المرفقــــــــــــــــــــــــات



chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي
> *http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v133/i9/p1067_s1?isAuthorized=no



Nonlinear Response of Deep Immersed Tunnel to Strong Seismic Shaking
By: Anastasopoulos, Ioannis; Gerolymos, Nikos; Drosos, Vasileios; Kourkoulis, Rallis; Georgarakos, Takis; Gazetas, George
J. Geotech. Geoenviron. Eng. 133, 1067 (2007)

----------------------
http://mir.cr/QIKHD5ET
----------------------



chamil قال:


> *اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا و وفقك الله*
> *ارجو الحصول علي
> *www.worldcat.org/title/seismic-response-of-soil-deposits-underlain-by-sloping-rock-boundaries/oclc/7231531&referer=brief_results
> www.worldcat.org/title/seismic-response-of-soil-deposits-underlain-by-inclined-



Pas de version électronique


----------



## ayameonikage (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم بلا زحمة اريد هذا البحث Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar


----------



## ayameonikage (19 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar


[/FONT]_*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_


*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_


*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_


*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_


*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar(_)


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 مارس 2012)

إخواني الأعزاء أرجو مساعدتي في هذا البحث
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X97000722
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lemon tree (20 مارس 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق beam to column.pdfتفضل أخي 




احمد خليل2006 قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء أرجو مساعدتي في هذا البحث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0143974X97000722
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مراعي (20 مارس 2012)

ayameonikage قال:


> السلام عليكم بلا زحمة اريد هذا البحث Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar


تفضل
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/coluts​


----------



## مراعي (20 مارس 2012)

Eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الجهود *اريد كناب او رقه بحثيه عن lean transformation in a modular building company*




تفضل
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/4dxgrk​


----------



## sror12 (20 مارس 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عالجهود المبذولة


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس علي المساعده


----------



## مراعي (21 مارس 2012)

مراعي قال:


> تفضل
> http://www.dufiles.com/dll/4dxgrk​



السلام عليكم 

تفضل 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/b3pvm8


----------



## مراعي (21 مارس 2012)

Eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الجهود *اريد كناب او رقه بحثيه عن lean transformation in a modular building company*


السلام عليكم 

تفضل 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/b3pvm8​


----------



## Eng.wsa (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
http://www.springerlink.com/content/v274422h5701q832/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/x3681706r7111wn0/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/q14j35832371q1u8/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/2078q40601l7l14r/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/x651212j0660r76p/


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (21 مارس 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0266114401000024
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795207000609

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795200000302

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013795208001543
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1878522012000306


----------



## Docteur K (21 مارس 2012)

المقالات التي طلبها الأخ
ابوحميد الجن

Approximate method of solving unsteady problems relating to wetting of layers of collapsible soils
A. A. Mustafaev and V. Sh. Khodzhabekov
SOIL MECHANICS AND FOUNDATION ENGINEERING
Volume 9, Number 3, 145-150, DOI: 10.1007/BF01709302


-----------------------------------------------


Collapsible-soil compaction by 80-ton mass rammer
V. A. Il'ichev, Yu. A. Bagdasarov, O. V. Bytsutenko and A. N. Gaidukov
SOIL MECHANICS AND FOUNDATION ENGINEERING
Volume 27, Number 2, 62-65, DOI: 10.1007/BF02306103


-----------------------------------------------


Geotechnical engineering practice for collapsible soils
Sandra L. Houston, William N. Houston, Claudia E. Zapata and Chris Lawrence
GEOTECHNICAL AND GEOLOGICAL ENGINEERING
Volume 19, Numbers 3-4, 333-355, DOI: 10.1023/A:1013178226615


-----------------------------------------------


Analysis of the mechanical response of an artificial collapsible soil
G. Medero, F. Schnaid, W. Gehling and D. Gallipoli
UNSATURATED SOILS: EXPERIMENTAL STUDIES
Springer Proceedings in Physics, 2005, Volume 93, Part 2, 135-145, DOI: 10.1007/3-540-26736-0_11


-----------------------------------------------


Investigation of the behavior of piles in a collapsible soil stabilized through a leading hole
O. P. Kalashnikova
SOIL MECHANICS AND FOUNDATION ENGINEERING
Volume 13, Number 1, 16-19, DOI: 10.1007/BF01703030


-----------------------------------------------
mir.cr/M8R6L6XX
-----------------------------------------------
Bon travail


----------



## Docteur K (21 مارس 2012)

المقالات التي طلبها الأخ
ابوحميد الجن​
Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible soil
Geotextiles and Geomembranes, Volume 19, Issue 2, March 2001, Pages 75-88
H.A. Alawaji


-----------------------------------------


Influence of physical properties on deformation characteristics of collapsible soils
Engineering Geology, Volume 92, Issues 1–2, 18 June 2007, Pages 27-37
Yakov M. Reznik


-----------------------------------------


Engineering approach to interpretation of oedometer tests performed on collapsible soils
Engineering Geology, Volume 57, Issues 3–4, July 2000, Pages 205-213
Y.M. Reznik


-----------------------------------------


Analysis of spatial variability of SPT penetration resistance in collapsible soils considering water table depth
Engineering Geology, Volume 101, Issues 3–4, 17 October 2008, Pages 218-225
Rodolfo M. Mendes, Reinaldo Lorandi


-----------------------------------------


The Collapsible Diseases of Masonry Structure in the Loess Regions
Procedia Earth and Planetary Science, Volume 5, 2012, Pages 164-169
SUN Yanfei, WEI Limin


-----------------------------------------
mir.cr/SIHDLOJX
-----------------------------------------


Bon travail


----------



## lemon tree (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ,
أرجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على هذه الورقة 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0968090X9390002W
و لكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## مراعي (21 مارس 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> أرجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على هذه الورقة
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0968090X9390002W
> و لكم جزيل الشكر .



السلام عليكم 

تفضل 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/lw6u61
A neural network-based methodology for pavement crack detection and classification​


----------



## مراعي (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

تفضل 

Investigation of the behavior of piles in a collapsible soil stabilized through a leading hole 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/qoxesr


Geotechnical engineering practice for collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/piiova


Collapsible-soil compaction by 80-ton mass rammer 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/o8vgip


Approximate method of solving unsteady problems relating to wetting of layers of collapsible soils 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/6rqjsc




Settlement and bearing capacity of geogrid-reinforced sand over collapsible soil
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/g7zjf8



Influence of physical properties on deformation characteristics of collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/2t4dfw



Engineering approach to interpretation of oedometer tests performed on collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/qje2bs



Analysis of spatial variability of SPT penetration resistance in collapsible soils considering water table depth
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/lq68b3



The Collapsible Diseases of Masonry Structure in the Loess Regions
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/j18tr9​


----------



## lemon tree (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا أخ مراعي , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ayameonikage (22 مارس 2012)

الرجاء اريد هذا العنوان بالتحديد هذا البحث مهم جدا بالنسبة لي (
 

​*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC

N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar*


----------



## chamil (24 مارس 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> lien pour le journal "Journal of geotechnical and geoenvironmental engineering." mais quel article vous cherchez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي ما تقدمه للموقع

http://www.springerlink.com/content/x3681706r7111wn0/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/hw4n3614r537471n/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/q771587115861343/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/ku1l212t25531471/
http://www.springerlink.com/content/v274422h5701q832/


----------



## مراعي (25 مارس 2012)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي ما تقدمه للموقع
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/x3681706r7111wn0/
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/hw4n3614r537471n/
> ...






New technique for construction of compacted beds in collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/g94xxl


Construction of the foundation-basement part of framed-paneled buildings on collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/kuz4nr


Improvement of design of foundations of frameless rigid buildings on collapsible soils
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/9bfrfz


Investigation of the behavior of piles in a collapsible soil stabilized through a leading hole 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/qoxesr​


----------



## سفيان9500 (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم الرجاء افادتي بالملفات التالية
http://www.springerlink.com/content/60833hn62387u7g3/


----------



## abdmaw (25 مارس 2012)

الرجاء تزويدي بالأبحاث التالية :

*Full scale measurements of the structural response of a 50 m guyed mast under wind loading* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 25, Issue 7_, _June 2003_, _Pages 859-867_
P Harikrishna, A Annadurai, S Gomathinayagam, N Lakshmanan

*Recent advances in control of wind-induced vibrations of guyed masts* Original Research Article
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 43, Issues 1–3_, _1992_, _Pages 2113-2123_
G. Hirsch

*Removable guyed mast for mobile phone networks: wind load modeling and structural response* Original Research Article
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 92, Issue 6_, _May 2004_, _Pages 463-475_
M. Gioffrè, V. Gusella, A.L. Materazzi, I. Venanzi

*Dynamic gust response factors for guyed towers* Original Research Article
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 43, Issues 1–3_, _1992_, _Pages 2237-2248_
A.G. Davenport, B.F. Sparling

*Analysis and design of guyed transmission towers—Case study in Kuwait* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 55, Issue 3_, _3 May 1995_, _Pages 413-431_
H.A El-Ghazaly, H.A Al-Khaiat

*Modeling, loading, and preliminary design considerations for tall guyed towers* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 49, Issue 5_, _3 December 1993_, _Pages 797-805_
C. Gantes, R. Khoury, J.J. Connor, C. Pouangare

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مراعي (26 مارس 2012)

سفيان9500 قال:


> السلام عليكم الرجاء افادتي بالملفات التالية
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/60833hn62387u7g3/



السلام عليكم 

تفضل 
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/rtitf8
CRACK IDENTIFICATION IN REINFORCED CONCRETE BEAMS USING ANSYS SOFTWARE​


----------



## مراعي (26 مارس 2012)

abdmaw قال:


> الرجاء تزويدي بالأبحاث التالية :
> 
> *Full scale measurements of the structural response of a 50 m guyed mast under wind loading* Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 25, Issue 7_, _June 2003_, _Pages 859-867_
> ...



السلام عليكم 

تفضل 

Full scale measurements of the structural response of a 50 m guyed mast under wind loading Original Research Article
Engineering Structures, Volume 25, Issue 7, June 2003, Pages 859-867
P Harikrishna, A Annadurai, S Gomathinayagam, N Lakshmanan

http://www.dufiles.com/dll/r6uwy5




Recent advances in control of wind-induced vibrations of guyed masts Original Research Article
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics, Volume 43, Issues 1–3, 1992, Pages 2113-2123
G. Hirsch

http://www.dufiles.com/dll/9k6yuf






Removable guyed mast for mobile phone networks: wind load modeling and structural response Original Research Article
Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics, Volume 92, Issue 6, May 2004, Pages 463-475
M. Gioffrè, V. Gusella, A.L. Materazzi, I. Venanzi

http://www.dufiles.com/dll/etnnri



Modeling, loading, and preliminary design considerations for tall guyed towers Original Research Article
Computers & Structures, Volume 49, Issue 5, 3 December 1993, Pages 797-805
C. Gantes, R. Khoury, J.J. Connor, C. Pouangare

http://www.dufiles.com/dll/4mflcf​


----------



## abdmaw (26 مارس 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد

هل يمكن تأمين هذا البحث 


*Analysis and design of guyed transmission towers—Case study in Kuwait* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 55, Issue 3_, _3 May 1995_, _Pages 413-431_
H.A El-Ghazaly, H.A Al-Khaiat

و يعطيك العافية


----------



## Docteur K (26 مارس 2012)

abdmaw قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد
> 
> هل يمكن تأمين هذا البحث
> 
> ...



*Analysis and design of guyed transmission towers—Case study in Kuwait*
Computers & Structures, Volume 55, Issue 3, 3 May 1995, Pages 413-431
H.A El-Ghazaly, H.A Al-Khaiat


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## AYMEN_J (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن تجيلبي هالبيبرات
1
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0141029608003805
2
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S095741741000597X
3
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0957417407003302
4
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0888327008000794
5
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0141029605002233
يجزاك الله الف خير مبكرا


----------



## lemon tree (29 مارس 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن تجيلبي هالبيبرات
> 1
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0141029608003805
> ...


السلام عليكم , أخي الكريم الروابط تفتح على المكتبة العراقية الافتراضية العلمية , هل تستطيع وضع روابط ل Sciencedirect ؟


----------



## AYMEN_J (29 مارس 2012)

*lemon tree*
فقط الاول والاخير على المكتبه الافتراضيه
الثاني والثالث والرابع يطلب حساب في السنز ديركت
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayameonikage (29 مارس 2012)

*الرجاء اريد هذا العنوان بالتحديد هذا البحث مهم جدا بالنسبة لي 
*​* 

*​*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC

N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar*


----------



## ayameonikage (29 مارس 2012)

*لرجاء اريد هذا العنوان بالتحديد هذا البحث مهم جدا بالنسبة لي (
*​* 

*​*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC

N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar*


----------



## ayameonikage (29 مارس 2012)

*الرجاء اريد هذا العنوان بالتحديد هذا البحث مهم جدا بالنسبة لي (
*​* 

*​*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC

N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar*


----------



## lemon tree (29 مارس 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> *lemon tree*
> فقط الاول والاخير على المكتبه الافتراضيه
> الثاني والثالث والرابع يطلب حساب في السنز ديركت
> شكرا جزيلا


السلام عليكم , للأسف كلهم مكتبة افتراضية , هل تستطيع تزويدي ياسم الابحاث و ال volumes?


----------



## Docteur K (29 مارس 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن تجيلبي هالبيبرات
> 1
> sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0141029608003805
> ...



Prediction of seismic-induced structural damage using artificial neural networks
Engineering Structures, Volume 31, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 600-606
Oliver Richard de Lautour, Piotr Omenzetter


Two-stage structural damage detection using fuzzy neural networks and data fusion techniques
Expert Systems with Applications, Volume 38, Issue 1, January 2011, Pages 511-519
Shao-Fei Jiang, Chun-Ming Zhang, Shuai Zhang


Damage detection of truss bridge joints using Artificial Neural Networks
Expert Systems with Applications, Volume 35, Issue 3, October 2008, Pages 1122-1131
M. Mehrjoo, N. Khaji, H. Moharrami, A. Bahreininejad


Uncertainty handling in structural damage detection using fuzzy logic and probabilistic simulation
Mechanical Systems and Signal Processing, Volume 23, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 384-404
M. Chandrashekhar, Ranjan Ganguli


Damage identification for structural health monitoring using fuzzy pattern recognition
Engineering Structures, Volume 27, Issue 12, October 2005, Pages 1774-1783
M.M. Reda Taha, J. Lucero


-------------------------------------
mediafire.com/?ccy6i3g3jovdxgk
-------------------------------------


----------



## AYMEN_J (30 مارس 2012)

*Docteur K
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ويا ربي يوفقك ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكـ
lemon tree
انا عندي حساب في المكتبه الافتراضيه لكن لم استطع تحميل فقط 2 لا اعرف لماذا
على كل شكرا جزيلا ما قصرت/ي ..*


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (31 مارس 2012)

*طلب بحث من موقع ساينز دايركت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اخواني الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم ارجو من الله الموفقية لكم وللاخوان المشاركين في هذا المنتدى القيم... اخواني انا لدي بحث في الهندسة المدنية الستركجر وعنوان بحثي هو عنوان لطلبي وهذا البحث موجود في موقع sciencedirect ارجو من الاخوة ان يزودوني بهذا البحث ولكم خالص الشكر والامتنان وعنوان البحث هو:*Nonlinear analysis of composite beams subjected to combined flexure and torsion*


----------



## lemon tree (31 مارس 2012)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اخواني الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم ارجو من الله الموفقية لكم وللاخوان المشاركين في هذا المنتدى القيم... اخواني انا لدي بحث في الهندسة المدنية الستركجر وعنوان بحثي هو عنوان لطلبي وهذا البحث موجود في موقع sciencedirect ارجو من الاخوة ان يزودوني بهذا البحث ولكم خالص الشكر والامتنان وعنوان البحث هو:*Nonlinear analysis of composite beams subjected to combined flexure and torsion*


تفضل أخي الكريم
مشاهدة المرفق 1-s2.0-S0143974X10002944-main.pdf


----------



## ayameonikage (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتموا نريد هذا الaci 517 احدث اصدار


----------



## AYMEN_J (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن هذه الورقة لو سمحتم 
http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0045794906001210
++++

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029696001496


----------



## lemon tree (1 أبريل 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن هذه الورقة لو سمحتم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.tiger.sempertool.dk/science/article/pii/S0045794906001210
> ++++
> ...


تفضل أخي الكريم 
مشاهدة المرفق Damage.pdfمشاهدة المرفق Structure Damage.pdf


----------



## AYMEN_J (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز ما قصرت والله
الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## EmadEzzat (1 أبريل 2012)

أرجو الحصول على البحث التالى لو سمحت
*Finite element analysis of thin GFRC panels reinforced with FRP* 

_Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 930-942
_G.B. Kim, K. Pilakoutas, P. Waldron


----------



## diamond1612 (1 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا علي هذا العرض الرائع 
حيث انني استعد للتسجيل لدرجة الماجستير فارجو من سيادتكم اذا كان في الامكان
مساعدتي في الحصول علي اي ابحاث خاصه بموضوع ( effect of fire on concrete)
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## صهيب علي (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج بحث في مادة دورة حياة المشروع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Docteur K (1 أبريل 2012)

EmadEzzat قال:


> أرجو الحصول على البحث التالى لو سمحت
> *Finite element analysis of thin GFRC panels reinforced with FRP*
> 
> _Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 930-942
> _G.B. Kim, K. Pilakoutas, P. Waldron



Finite element analysis of thin GFRC panels reinforced with FRP
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 930-942
G.B. Kim, K. Pilakoutas, P. Waldron

--------------------------------------
mediafire.com/?hdz673iwds4b9qv
--------------------------------------


----------



## abdmaw (1 أبريل 2012)

*الرجاء تزويدي بالأبحاث التالية*

السلام عليكم

الرجاء تزويدي بالأبحاث التالية :


*Dynamic response analysis of flexible structural systems with nonlinear characteristics* Original Research Article
_Nonlinear Analysis: Theory, Methods & Applications_, _Volume 25, Issue 1_, _July 1995_, _Pages 103-107_
G.D. Stefanou, S.E. Moossavi Nejad

*Dynamic analysis of guyed masts provided with a new system of damping* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 39, Issues 3–4_, _1991_, _Pages 349-367_
A. Tesár, A. Tesár, P. Tvrdý

*Guyed masts** under wind load* Original Research Article
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 43, Issues 1–3_, _1992_, _Pages 2129-2140_
U. Peil, H. Nölle

*Nonlinear dynamic response of a guyed tower to a sudden guy rupture* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 19, Issue 11_, _November 1997_, _Pages 879-890_
Nabil Ben Kahla

*Response of a guyed tower to a guy rupture under no wind pressure* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 22, Issue 6_, _June 2000_, _Pages 699-706_
Nabil Ben Kahla

*Guyed masts** under wind load*
_Journal of Wind Engineering and Industrial Aerodynamics_, _Volume 43, Issues 1–3_, _1992_, _Page 2199_
U. Peil, H. Nolle

*Behaviour of guyed transmission line structures under tornado wind loading* Original Research Article
_Computers & Structures_, _Volume 89, Issues 11–12_, _June 2011_, _Pages 986-1003_
A. Hamada, A.A. El Damatty

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## EmadEzzat (2 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> Finite element analysis of thin GFRC panels reinforced with FRP
> Construction and Building Materials, Volume 23, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 930-942
> G.B. Kim, K. Pilakoutas, P. Waldron
> 
> ...


بارك اللة فيك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayameonikage (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اريد هذا البحث لو سمحتوا 

Mix Design of Self-Compacting Concrete
Dr. Bilal El-Ariss الباحث


----------



## Docteur K (2 أبريل 2012)

abdmaw قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء تزويدي بالأبحاث التالية :
> 
> ...




تفضــــــــــــل أخي الكريم

---------------------------------------------------------
http://www.mediafire.com/?3h38ky2i7e05vys
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abdmaw (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .. اخواني الاعزاء اتمنى من الاخوان ان يساعدوني بايجاد بيبرات عن موضوع بحثي اللي هو (nonlinear analysis of composite prestressed concrete beams)لان مخليت موقع بالعالم وملكيت عن هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان اتساعدوني واسال الله ان يجعلهة بميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## Docteur K (2 أبريل 2012)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> السلام عليكم .. اخواني الاعزاء اتمنى من الاخوان ان يساعدوني بايجاد بيبرات عن موضوع بحثي اللي هو (nonlinear analysis of composite prestressed concrete beams)لان مخليت موقع بالعالم وملكيت عن هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان اتساعدوني واسال الله ان يجعلهة بميزان حسناتكم يارب



أخي الكريم

أنا لست من نفس اخنصاصك

قم ببحث على science direct أو google وضع المقالات التي تريدها

وإذا تمكّنت أوفّرها لك

وبالتوفيق


----------



## amd10 (2 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز انا مهندس مدني اقوم بتحضير الماجستير في مجال ادارة المشروعات وعنوان الرسالة هو (Risk management at construction of Dubai Tower) أريد ابحاث ورسالات لها علاقة بعنوان رسالتي البحثية 
وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الورقتين التالييتين 

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/logi...re.ieee.org/xpls/abs_all.jsp?arnumber=5964184

http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/stbu.2004.157.4.263


----------



## lemon tree (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الورقتين التالييتين 

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/logi...re.ieee.org/xpls/abs_all.jsp?arnumber=5964184

http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/stbu.2004.157.4.263[/QUOTE]

تفضل أخي الكريم الورقة الثانية 
مشاهدة المرفق Calculating Stress of external prestressing tendons.pdf


----------



## anass81 (4 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقتين التالييتين
> 
> ...



تفضل أخي الكريم الورقة الثانية 
مشاهدة المرفق 79505[/QUOTE]

مشكورة أختي الكريمة

هل يمكن توفير الورقة التالية؟

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029601000621


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد كتاب بعنوان
Lean Thinking
لـ James Womack
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده في الحصول على بحث بعنوان 
consideration of the environmental cost in construction contracting for public works
والموجوده على الرابط 
http://ascelibrary.org/meo/resource/3/jmenxx/84?isAuthorized=no


----------



## lemon tree (4 أبريل 2012)

تفضل أخي الكريم :
*Testing of externally prestressed concrete beams* 
_Engineering Structures_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _January 2002_, _Pages 73-84_
Angel C Aparicio, Gonzalo Ramos, Juan R Casas
مشاهدة المرفق Testing.pdf


----------



## Docteur K (5 أبريل 2012)

Eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو المساعده في الحصول على بحث بعنوان
> consideration of the environmental cost in construction contracting for public works
> والموجوده على الرابط
> http://ascelibrary.org/meo/resource/3/jmenxx/84?isAuthorized=no



مقال بصدد النشر
[h=1]Consideration of the Environmental Cost in Construction Contracting for Public Works: A+C and A+B+C Bidding Methods
Journal of Management in Engineering doi:http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)ME.1943-5479.0000124
[/h]
---------------------------------------------------------
http://www.mediafire.com/?ozuu5yza3s8z7q0
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eng.wsa (5 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> مقال بصدد النشر
> *Consideration of the Environmental Cost in Construction Contracting for Public Works: A+C and A+B+C Bidding Methods
> Journal of Management in Engineering doi:http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)ME.1943-5479.0000124
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على المساعده


----------



## Docteur K (5 أبريل 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقتين التالييتين
> 
> ...




Voici le 1er article et bon travail


----------



## alselk2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم :
> *Testing of externally prestressed concrete beams*
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _January 2002_, _Pages 73-84_
> Angel C Aparicio, Gonzalo Ramos, Juan R Casas
> مشاهدة المرفق 79545





Docteur K قال:


> Voici le 1er article et bon travail



مشكورين على المساعدة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## AYMEN_J (8 أبريل 2012)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاتــه
ارجو توفير هذه الورقات
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0888327008000794
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095741741000597X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029605002233
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0957417411004805


----------



## AYMEN_J (8 أبريل 2012)

وأيضا هذا الورقة لو سمحت
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X99922952

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022460X99928870

http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v128/i1/p87_s1?isAuthorized=no
البحث الاخير من الــASCE لو سمحتم 
:34:


----------



## Docteur K (8 أبريل 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاتــه
> ارجو توفير هذه الورقات
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0888327008000794
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S095741741000597X
> ...



[h=1]Uncertainty handling in structural damage detection using fuzzy logic and probabilistic simulation[/h]
[h=1]Two-stage structural damage detection using fuzzy neural networks and data fusion techniques[/h]

[h=1]Damage identification for structural health monitoring using fuzzy pattern recognition[/h]

[h=1]A genetic fuzzy radial basis function neural network for structural health monitoring of composite laminated beams[/h]


----------



## Docteur K (8 أبريل 2012)

aymen_j قال:


> وأيضا هذا الورقة لو سمحت
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0022460x99922952
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/s0022460x99928870
> ...



*damage detection in bridges using modal curvatures: Application to a real damage scenario*


*detection of damage in beams subjected to diffused cracking*


----------



## Docteur K (8 أبريل 2012)

AYMEN_J قال:


> وأيضا هذا الورقة لو سمحت
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/sto/resource/1/jsendh/v128/i1/p87_s1?isAuthorized=no
> البحث الاخير من الــASCE لو سمحتم
> :34:



[h=1]Structural Damage Identification using Modal Data. I: Simulation Verification[/h]Engineering, Vol. 128, No. 1, January 1, 2002. ©ASCE, ISSN 0733-
9445/2002/1-87–95


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 أبريل 2012)

اذا سمحتم

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026382239290004V
http://www.scientific.net/KEM.334-335.413
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359835X98001936


----------



## AYMEN_J (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم واتاكم من كل خير نصيبا


----------



## gohary_h (9 أبريل 2012)

Fundamental periods of vibration of RC buildings in Portugal from in-situ experimental and numerical techniques 
C. S. Oliveira and M. Navarro


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (9 أبريل 2012)

( chapter 4- mode analysis (engineering analysis with ansys software ) _
السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن تزويدي بهذا المصدر ولكم مني جزيل الشكر _


----------



## napster (9 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ممكن حد يفيدنى فى موضوع ال Adopting Long Term Strategy 
جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (10 أبريل 2012)

http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v136/i9/p1178_s1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/407/47628/10_1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/365/41095/32_1?isAuthorized=no
http://ascelibrary.org/proceedings/resource/2/ascecp/376/41103/10_1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (10 أبريل 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850327
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850273
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850285
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850303
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890629685025X


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدموه لنا


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الورقة التالية

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v11/i1/p4_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اذا سمحتم
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026382239290004V
> http://www.scientific.net/KEM.334-335.413
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1359835X98001936



*Modifications to beam theory for bending and twisting of open-section composite beams — experimental verification*
Composite Structures, Volume 22, Issue 3, 1992, Pages 169-177
S.J. Smith, L.C. Bank


*A modification of the mixed-mode bending test apparatus*
Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing, Volume 30, Issue 7, July 1999, Pages 871-877
J.H Chen, R Sernow, E Schulz, G Hinrichsen


J'ai pas d'accès pour *scientific.net*

*Modified Bernoulli-Euler Laminate Beam Theory Using Total Effective Moment in LIPCA*
 

*Bon travail*


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

gohary_h قال:


> Fundamental periods of vibration of RC buildings in Portugal from in-situ experimental and numerical techniques
> C. S. Oliveira and M. Navarro



*Fundamental periods of vibration of RC buildings in Portugal from in-situ experimental and numerical techniques*

C. S. Oliveira and M. Navarro


BULLETIN OF EARTHQUAKE ENGINEERING
Volume 8, Number 3, 609-642, DOI: 10.1007/s10518-009-9162-1

-------------------------------

بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> ( chapter 4- mode analysis (engineering analysis with ansys software ) _
> السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن تزويدي بهذا المصدر ولكم مني جزيل الشكر _



Engineering Analysis with ANSYS Software



Chapter 4 - Mode Analysis
Engineering Analysis with ANSYS Software, 2006, Pages 143-213
Y. Nakasone, S. Yoshimoto, T.A. Stolarski

Bon travail

http://www.mediafire.com/?ftcv2iy0ts9eo5v​


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850327
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850273
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850285
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0148906296850303
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014890629685025X



Simulation and modelllng of collapsible soils: J. D. Nieuwenhuis & M. B. De Groot, in: Genesis and properties of collapssible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 345–359.
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Issue 4, June 1996, Pages 157-158


Post-depositional processes in high-sensitivity, finegrained, collapsible sediments: J. K. Torrance, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborugh, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 295–311.
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Issue 4, June 1996, Page 157


The collapse mechanism of a soil subjected to one-dimensional loading and wetting: D. G. Fredlund & J. K.M. Gan, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, 1995, pp 173–205
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Issue 4, June 1996, Page 157


Variation in collapsibility and strength of loess with age: Zaiguan Lin, in: Genesis and properties of collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 247–265
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Issue 4, June 1996, Page 157


Factors and mechanism of loess collapsibility: V. I. Osipov & V. N. Sokolov, in: Genesis and properties of c collapsible soils. Proc. workshop, Loughborough, 1994, ed E. Derbyshire & others, (Kluwer; NATO ASI Series C, 468), 1995, pp 49–63
International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Issue 4, June 1996, Page 157


Bon travail​


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقة التالية
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v11/i1/p4_s1?isAuthorized=no





Deflection Calculation of FRP Reinforced Concrete Beams Based on Modifications to the Existing Branson Equation
By: Bischoff, Peter H.. Journal of Composites for Construction, Jan2007, Vol. 11 Issue 1, p4-14, 11p


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقة التالية
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v11/i1/p4_s1?isAuthorized=no





Deflection Calculation of FRP Reinforced Concrete Beams Based on Modifications to the Existing Branson Equation
By: Bischoff, Peter H.. 
Journal of Composites for Construction, Jan2007, Vol. 11 Issue 1, p4-14, 11p​


----------



## Docteur K (11 أبريل 2012)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://ascelibrary.org/gto/resource/1/jggefk/v136/i9/p1178_s1?isAuthorized=no




Dynamic Compaction of Collapsible Soils Based on U.S. Case Histories
By: Rollins, Kyle M.; Jihyoung Kim. Journal of Geotechnical & Geoenvironmental Engineering, Sep2010, Vol. 136 Issue 9, p1178-1186​


----------



## lemon tree (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ,
هل من الممكن تزويدي بالورقة التالية :
http://ascelibrary.org/mto/resource/1/jmcee7/v13/i1/p77_s1?isAuthorized=no
و لكم جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## Docteur K (12 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> هل من الممكن تزويدي بالورقة التالية :
> http://ascelibrary.org/mto/resource/1/jmcee7/v13/i1/p77_s1?isAuthorized=no
> و لكم جزيل الشكر .​



[h=1]Relationship between the Representative Volume Element and Mechanical Properties of Asphalt Concrete[/h]J. Mater. Civ. Eng. 13, 77 (2001); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)0899-1561(2001)13:1(77) (8 pages)


P. Romero and E. Masad


----------------------

بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## lemon tree (12 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> *Relationship between the Representative Volume Element and Mechanical Properties of Asphalt Concrete*
> 
> J. Mater. Civ. Eng. 13, 77 (2001); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)0899-1561(2001)13:1(77) (8 pages)
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## vassim (13 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية أخي
ممكن المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
Stiffness of Reinforced Concrete Frame Members for Seismic Analysis
ACI structural journal. 2010-09-01;107:607

و شكرا


----------



## Eng.Suheib (14 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم .
ارجو تزويدي الوريقات البحثية التالية ولك جزيل الشكر .*


```
A project management quality cost information system for the construction industry
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378720602000940


A Study of Contribution Factors to Building Failures and Defects in Construction Industry
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877705811029717


The causes and costs of defects in construction: A study of seven building projects
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926580598001149


Environmental factors and work performance of project managers in the construction industry
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786305000633


Delays in construction projects: The case of Jordan
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0263786307001573
```


----------



## Docteur K (14 أبريل 2012)

vassim قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعطيك العافية أخي
> ممكن المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
> Stiffness of Reinforced Concrete Frame Members for Seismic Analysis
> ...



Stiffness of Reinforced Concrete Frame Members for Seismic Analysis
 Kumar, Ratnesh; Singh, Yogendra. 
ACI Structural Journal107. 5 (Sep/Oct 2010): 607-615


----------



## Docteur K (14 أبريل 2012)

Eng.Suheib قال:


> *السلام عليكم .
> ارجو تزويدي الوريقات البحثية التالية ولك جزيل الشكر .*
> 
> 
> ...



Bon travail


----------



## ayameonikage (15 أبريل 2012)

*Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*

_N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_
بروح كل عزبز عندكم جيبولي هذا البحث راح اموت علمود احصل عليه
الف رحمة على والديكم


----------



## silo (15 أبريل 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014102969390005O
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0267726186900060
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002954939190057O
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0029549385902584
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0029549385902468
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0266892088900033

و شكرا مقدما ...


----------



## Eng.Suheib (15 أبريل 2012)

*لك جزيل الشكر سيد Docteur K*


----------



## genie13 (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Docteur K (16 أبريل 2012)

ayameonikage قال:


> *Durability aspects of steel fibre-reinforced SCC*
> 
> _N. Ganesan, P.V. Indira and P.T. Santhosh Kumar_
> بروح كل عزبز عندكم جيبولي هذا البحث راح اموت علمود احصل عليه
> الف رحمة على والديكم



بودّي أخي الكريم

ولكن لا أجد طريقة للدخول إلى بيانات 

The Indian Concrete Journal

تستطيع مثلا أن تبعث بطلب لصاحب المقال

حسب بحثي المتواضع

تجد بريده الالكتروني هنا

http://124.124.70.22/nitc/user_profile/index.jsp?__tg_login=ganesan

[email protected]

بالتوفيق


----------



## Docteur K (16 أبريل 2012)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014102969390005O
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0267726186900060
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002954939190057O
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0029549385902584
> ...



[h=1]Response of frictional base isolation systems to horizontal-vertical random earthquake excitations[/h]
[h=1]Full base isolation for earthquake protection by helical springs and viscodampers[/h]
[h=1]
Nonlinear natural rubber bearings for seismic isolation[/h]

[h=1]Experimental studies of the seismic response of structures incorporating base-isolation systems[/h]

[h=1]Aseismic base isolation: review and bibliography[/h]

[h=1]Structural design, analysis and full-scale tests of seismically isolated buildings[/h]

-------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.mediafire.com/?7y1wf46oeq611w5
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ayameonikage (16 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> بودّي أخي الكريم
> 
> ولكن لا أجد طريقة للدخول إلى بيانات
> 
> ...



شكرا وراح اجرب واشوف 
الف شكر تحياتي


----------



## sab3a (16 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس عايز بحث عن احد المنشات المعدنية الفراغية وشرح للنظام الانشائى بتاعها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسون99 (16 أبريل 2012)

ارغب بحالحصول عن ابحاث عن اسباب المطالبات


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الورقتين التاليتين

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?ID=51663697

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0965997801000515


----------



## silo (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى ...
ارغب فى الحصول على هذه المقالات 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020740388900756
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026772619190029Y
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/030801619190100G
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0141029608004082
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141029686900131
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0141029694900655

و هل يمكننى ان اشترك فى sciencedirect فى مصر و اين يمكن ذلك !!!


----------



## moustafa.dawood (17 أبريل 2012)

من فضلك أريد الpaper التالية:
Application of the Direct Strength Method to local buckling resistance of thin-walled steel members with non-uniform elevated temperatures under axial compression
من مجلة Thin-walled Structures, Volume 49, Issue 12, December 2011, Pages 1573-1583
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moustafa.dawood (18 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الكريم لم يتم الرد علي فيما يتعلق بال paper
أعتذر أنني في حاجة لهذا البحث على وجه السرعة
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## lemon tree (18 أبريل 2012)

[TQUOTE=moustafa.dawood;2656749]من فضلك أريد الpaper التالية:
Application of the Direct Strength Method to local buckling resistance of thin-walled steel members with non-uniform elevated temperatures under axial compression
من مجلة Thin-walled Structures, Volume 49, Issue 12, December 2011, Pages 1573-1583
وجزاكم الله خيرا[/QUOTE]


تفضل أخي الكريم :
مشاهدة المرفق Direct Strength Method.pdf


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا كتير الك ع مجهودك


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت بدي هدول الرابطين 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780123747112008159
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780444502254500087


----------



## moustafa.dawood (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الإهتمام


----------



## lemon tree (20 أبريل 2012)

sab3a قال:


> لو سمحت يابشمهندس عايز بحث عن احد المنشات المعدنية الفراغية وشرح للنظام الانشائى بتاعها وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم , أخي الكريم قم بالبحث في هذا الموقع : www.ScienceDirect.com , و زودني بأسماء الأبحاث التي تحتاجها و ان شاء الله أستطيع احضارها . بالتوفيق


----------



## lemon tree (20 أبريل 2012)

المهندسون99 قال:


> ارغب بحالحصول عن ابحاث عن اسباب المطالبات



أخي الكريم , قم بالبحث في : www.ScienceDirect.com , و اكتب اسماء المقالات التي تتعلق بموضوعك و لعلي أستطيع احضارها . بالتوفيق


----------



## lemon tree (20 أبريل 2012)

silo قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى ...
> ارغب فى الحصول على هذه المقالات
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020740388900756
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026772619190029Y
> ...




السلام عليكم , أخي الكريم تمكنت من الحصول على ورقة واحدة : 
Seismic behaviour of asymmetric base isolated structures with various distributions of isolators
Vojko Kilar 
David Koren
http://www.mediafire.com/?l36dkk7kxmdvpl2


----------



## lemon tree (20 أبريل 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقتين التاليتين
> 
> ...




الورقة الثانية , تفضل أخي الكريم :
مشاهدة المرفق Re-Strengthening of brickwork to reduce crack width.pdf


----------



## Docteur K (20 أبريل 2012)

silo قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى ...
> ارغب فى الحصول على هذه المقالات
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0020740388900756
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026772619190029Y
> ...



بارك الله فيك lemon tree

أضيف المقالات الأخرى

A simple mechanical model for elastomeric bearings used in base isolation
International Journal of Mechanical Sciences
Volume 30, Issue 12, 1988, Pages 933–943


Performance analysis of aseismic base isolation systems for a multi-story building
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 10, Issue 3, April 1991, Pages 152–171


A new method of base isolation against earthquake damage using natural material
International Journal of Pressure Vessels and Piping
Volume 47, Issue 2, 1991, Pages 207–215


Seismic behaviour of asymmetric base isolated structures with various distributions of isolators
Engineering Structures
Volume 31, Issue 4, April 2009, Pages 910–921


Seismic base isolation of asymmetric shear buildings
Engineering Structures
Volume 8, Issue 1, January 1986, Pages 2–8


Seismic response of torsionally coupled structure with elasto-plastic base isolation
Engineering Structures
Volume 16, Issue 4, May 1994, Pages 256–262​


----------



## Docteur K (20 أبريل 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقتين التاليتين
> 
> ...



[h=1]Re-strengthening of brickwork to reduce crack width
Advances in Engineering Software
Volume 33, Issue 1, January 2002, Pages 49–57​
المقال الأوّل لا أستطيع الحصول عليه
[/h]


----------



## Docteur K (20 أبريل 2012)

moustafa.dawood قال:


> من فضلك أريد الpaper التالية:
> Application of the Direct Strength Method to local buckling resistance of thin-walled steel members with non-uniform elevated temperatures under axial compression
> من مجلة Thin-walled Structures, Volume 49, Issue 12, December 2011, Pages 1573-1583
> وجزاكم الله خيرا




Application of the Direct Strength Method to local buckling resistance of thin-walled steel members with non-uniform elevated temperatures under axial compression
Thin-Walled Structures, Volume 49, Issue 12, December 2011, Pages 1573-1583
Ashkan Shahbazian, Yong Chang Wang​


----------



## Docteur K (20 أبريل 2012)

أعذرني أخي lemon tree

لم أنتبه لردودك

وضعت مقالين كنت قد وضعتهما أنت قبلي

كان الله في عونك


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (21 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحت بدي هدول الرابطين 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780123747112008159
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780444502254500087*​

​
​


----------



## lemon tree (22 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> أعذرني أخي lemon tree
> 
> لم أنتبه لردودك
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل لا داعي للاعتذار ,, و جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه .


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم :
> *Testing of externally prestressed concrete beams*
> _Engineering Structures_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _January 2002_, _Pages 73-84_
> Angel C Aparicio, Gonzalo Ramos, Juan R Casas
> مشاهدة المرفق 79545





lemon tree قال:


> الورقة الثانية , تفضل أخي الكريم :
> مشاهدة المرفق 80063





Docteur K قال:


> *Re-strengthening of brickwork to reduce crack width
> Advances in Engineering Software
> Volume 33, Issue 1, January 2002, Pages 49–57​
> المقال الأوّل لا أستطيع الحصول عليه
> *



بارك الله فيكما على مجهودكما


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير الورقة التالية

http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v8/i2/p132_s1?isAuthorized=no


----------



## lemon tree (23 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ,, أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية :


http://www.sciencedirect.com.ezlibrary.ju.edu.jo/science/article/pii/0022460X6890271X
http://www.sciencedirect.com.ezlibrary.ju.edu.jo/science/article/pii/0003682X83900476
http://www.sciencedirect.com.ezlibrary.ju.edu.jo/science/article/pii/S0022460X70800074
http://www.sciencedirect.com.ezlibrary.ju.edu.jo/science/article/pii/0003682X87900521​


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (23 أبريل 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X10001599 سلام عليكم اخوان ممكن هذه الملفات بارك الله فيكم
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X05001459
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0168874X9500004D
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08001832


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (24 أبريل 2012)

ممكن الملف هذا اخواني
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0168874X94900892


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (24 أبريل 2012)

اخواني الذين قائمين على المنتدى اين الجواب على هذه الطلبات انا بامس الحاجة لها بارك الله فيكم اذا كان هناك احد يسمعني


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (25 أبريل 2012)

ولحد الان لايوجد رد الحمدلله على كل حال


----------



## محمود مهران (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمجهوداتكم الغالية
و ادعوا الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم 
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتزويدي بالبحث التالي
Fatigue cracks in longitudinal ribs of steel orthotropic deck


----------



## toomadavid (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على كتاب
Nanomaterials, Nanotechnologies and Design An Introduction for Engineers and Architects
للمؤلف
Michael F. Ashby
الموجود على موقع
sciencedirect


كما ارجو الحصول على
Chapter 66. Photographic strain monitoring for civil engineering
الموجود على موقع
CRCnetBASE
واعتذر جدا لعدم كتابة الروابط وذلك ان المنتدى لا يسمح لي بالوقت الحاضر بذلك الا في حالة تجاوز مشاركاتي الثلاثين
وسأكون ممتنا لتزويدي بكل او بجزء مما طلبته ففي كل الاحوال مجهودكم رائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زكور أحمد (25 أبريل 2012)

هذا المقال من فضلكم 

http://www.sciencedirect.com.www.sndl1.arn.dz/science/article/pii/036031999390199K


----------



## lemon tree (25 أبريل 2012)

محمود مهران قال:


> شكرا لمجهوداتكم الغالية
> و ادعوا الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم
> ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتزويدي بالبحث التالي
> Fatigue cracks in longitudinal ribs of steel orthotropic deck


السلام عليكم ,
تفضل أخي الكريم
مشاهدة المرفق Fatigue Cracks.pdf


----------



## lemon tree (26 أبريل 2012)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X10001599 سلام عليكم اخوان ممكن هذه الملفات بارك الله فيكم
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X05001459
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0168874X9500004D
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168874X08001832



تفضل أخي الكريم , 
http://www.mediafire.com/?u261u83j1b6j1o3


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (26 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم ,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?u261u83j1b6j1o3


بارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله وياكم بالخير والعمل به


----------



## C'est La Vie (26 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحتم يجماعة ممكن تزودونى بتقرير عن 

Methods of coastal protection " طرق جماية السواحل "


----------



## زينوسوفت (27 أبريل 2012)

من منكم يستطيع التحميل من موقع http://www.concrete.org ؟ في حاجة ماسة و ضرورية جدا 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

عزام ابو جلبوش قال:


> *لو سمحت بدي هدول الرابطين
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780123747112008159
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B9780444502254500087*​
> 
> ​



8.11 – Climate Change: Effects, Causes, Consequences: Physical, Hydromorphological, Ecophysiological, and 


Biogeographical Changes
Treatise on Estuarine and Coastal Science
Volume 8, Pages 303–315
Human-Induced Problems (Uses and Abuses)


Chapter 7 – Non-traditional water resources: Desalination and treated wastewater
Hydrogeology of an Arid Region: The Arabian Gulf and Adjoining Areas
2001, Pages 137–146


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على كتاب
> Nanomaterials, Nanotechnologies and Design An Introduction for Engineers and Architects
> للمؤلف
> ...




الكتاب متوفّر هنا

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=261158

اضغط على الأيقونة الذهبيّة للتحميل المباشر


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على كتاب
> Nanomaterials, Nanotechnologies and Design An Introduction for Engineers and Architects
> للمؤلف
> ...



الكتاب الثاني متوفّر هنا أيضا

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=628982

نفس الطريقة للتحميل


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

زكور أحمد قال:


> هذا المقال من فضلكم
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.www.sndl1.arn.dz/science/article/pii/036031999390199K



[h=1]Performance and optimization of hydrogen liquefaction cycles[/h]International Journal of Hydrogen Energy
Volume 18, Issue 2, February 1993, Pages 131–139​


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم ,, أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية :
> 
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.ezlibrary.ju.edu.jo/science/article/pii/0022460X6890271X
> ...



[h=1]Traffic noise[/h]Journal of Sound and Vibration
Volume 7, Issue 2, March 1968, Pages 247–262​[h=1]Traffic noise measurement and analysis in Jeddah[/h]Applied Acoustics
Volume 16, Issue 1, January 1983, Pages 41–49​[h=1]Traffic noise index[/h]
Journal of Sound and Vibration
Volume 11, Issue 4, April 1970, Pages 475–476​[h=1]Measurements and analysis of the traffic noise in amman, jordan and its effects[/h]
Applied Acoustics
Volume 21, Issue 4, 1987, Pages 309–320​


----------



## Docteur K (27 أبريل 2012)

ذوالفقار العسكري قال:


> ممكن الملف هذا اخواني
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0168874X94900892




[h=1]Finite element modeling of reinforced concrete structures[/h]Finite Elements in Analysis and Design
Volume 18, Issues 1–3, December 1994, Pages 51–58​


----------



## lemon tree (28 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> *Traffic noise*
> 
> Journal of Sound and Vibration
> Volume 7, Issue 2, March 1968, Pages 247–262​*Traffic noise measurement and analysis in Jeddah*
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا , و جعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (28 أبريل 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> *Finite element modeling of reinforced concrete structures*
> 
> Finite Elements in Analysis and Design
> Volume 18, Issues 1–3, December 1994, Pages 51–58​


الله يبارك بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## silo (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794995004289
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002954939090266Z
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014102968090019X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004579499500369X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014102969290006C
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045794903003274


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (29 أبريل 2012)

الاخوه الاكارم... شكرا لكل من سال عني ومن لم يسال عني.... انا عدت الى المنتدى بعد غياب اشهر لانشغالي ... مرحبا بكم من جديد.. واسف للطلبات التي وصلتني على الخاص ولم ارد عليها..

ارق المنى واطيب التحيات


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2012)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخوه الاكارم... شكرا لكل من سال عني ومن لم يسال عني.... انا عدت الى المنتدى بعد غياب اشهر لانشغالي ... مرحبا بكم من جديد.. واسف للطلبات التي وصلتني على الخاص ولم ارد عليها..
> 
> ارق المنى واطيب التحيات



حمداً لله على سلامتك أخي الكريم


----------



## شسييسش (30 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد الحصول على الاعداد من سنة 2005 حتى 2010 من مجلة
[h=1]ACI Structural Journal[/h]ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عامرمحمد (30 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
بارك الله في جهودكم و جعلة في ميزان اعمالكم
احتاج البحث
[h=1]Use of silicagel or polyurethaneimmobilizedbacteria for self-healing concreteConstruction and Building Materials
Volume 26, Issue 1, January 2012, Pages 532–540
اخوكم ا.د.عامر من العراق

[/h]


----------



## lemon tree (30 أبريل 2012)

أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على البحث التالي :
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0003682X88900916


----------



## lemon tree (30 أبريل 2012)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
> بارك الله في جهودكم و جعلة في ميزان اعمالكم
> احتاج البحث
> *Use of silicagel or polyurethaneimmobilizedbacteria for self-healing concreteConstruction and Building Materials
> ...



تفضل أخي الكريم 
مشاهدة المرفق Use of Silica gel.pdf


----------



## Docteur K (30 أبريل 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على البحث التالي :
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0003682X88900916



[h=1]Costs and effects of traffic noise abatement measures: Basis for a national programme[/h]Applied Acoustics
Volume 25, Issue 3, 1988, Pages 149–168

تفضّل أخي الكريم
وفّقك المولى لصالح الأعمال​


----------



## Docteur K (30 أبريل 2012)

silo قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045794995004289
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/002954939090266Z
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/014102968090019X
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/004579499500369X
> ...


*Seismic responses of secondary systems in base-isolated structures*

Engineering Structures
Volume 14, Issue 1, 1992, Pages 35–48
[h=1]Seismic response of multi-storey buildings base-isolated by friction devices with restoring properties[/h]Computers & Structures
Volume 81, Issues 28–29, November 2003, Pages 2589–2599
[h=1]Seismic response of an asymmetric base isolated structure[/h]Computers & Structures
Volume 60, Issue 2, 17 July 1996, Pages 261–267
[h=1]The design and use of rubber bearings for vibration isolation and seismic protection of structures[/h]Engineering Structures
Volume 2, Issue 3, July 1980, Pages 171–175
[h=1]Multi-story base-isolated buildings under a harmonic ground motion — Part I: A comparison of performances of various systems[/h]Nuclear Engineering and Design
Volume 123, Issue 1, 1 October 1990, Pages 1–16
[h=1]Reduction factors for base isolated structures[/h]Computers & Structures
Volume 60, Issue 6, 24 July 1996, Pages 945–956








​
بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## anass81 (1 مايو 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير الورقة التالية
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/cco/resource/1/jccof2/v8/i2/p132_s1?isAuthorized=no



للتذكير


----------



## lemon tree (1 مايو 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> *Costs and effects of traffic noise abatement measures: Basis for a national programme*
> 
> Applied Acoustics
> Volume 25, Issue 3, 1988, Pages 149–168
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا و أثقل بها ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## عامرمحمد (1 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا و فقك الله لكل خير و نسال الله لك الصحة و العافية
مع تقديري و احترامي
اخوك
ا.د.عامر / العراق


----------



## Docteur K (1 مايو 2012)

anass81 قال:


> للتذكير


[h=1]Fatigue Behavior of Reinforced Concrete Beams Strengthened with Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic Laminates[/h]


----------



## toomadavid (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## toomadavid (2 مايو 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> الكتاب الثاني متوفّر هنا أيضا
> 
> نفس الطريقة للتحميل



شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## toomadavid (2 مايو 2012)

Docteur K قال:


> الكتاب متوفّر هنا
> 
> 
> 
> اضغط على الأيقونة الذهبيّة للتحميل المباشر



شكرا جزيلا على الرابط
توجد مشكلة وهي انه بعد تحميل الملف فانه لا يعمل وقد قمت بتحميلة مرات عديدة وباستخدام داونلود منجر لضمان عدم حصول مشاكل في التحميل الا ان النتيجة كانت نفسها
كما ان الموقع يحوي العديد من الكتب المهمة وقمت بمحاولة تحميل العديد منها الا ان نسبة تسعة بالعشرة منها لا يعمل وتظهر الرسالة الاتية
There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired
فاذا كان هناك اي حل من خلال معرفتك واستخدامك للموقع فارجو الافادة
وتقبلوا فائق احترامي


----------



## علي زكور (2 مايو 2012)

ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
procedure for design and construction
thanks
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## rj.civileng (3 مايو 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذه الورقة
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=4155
و شكرا


----------



## Docteur K (3 مايو 2012)

toomadavid قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرابط
> توجد مشكلة وهي انه بعد تحميل الملف فانه لا يعمل وقد قمت بتحميلة مرات عديدة وباستخدام داونلود منجر لضمان عدم حصول مشاكل في التحميل الا ان النتيجة كانت نفسها
> كما ان الموقع يحوي العديد من الكتب المهمة وقمت بمحاولة تحميل العديد منها الا ان نسبة تسعة بالعشرة منها لا يعمل وتظهر الرسالة الاتية
> There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired
> ...



Other link

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|6...|20202|R~3BD45BCB5A56FEEB94B92070B44BF763|0|0


----------



## Eng.Suheib (5 مايو 2012)

*أرجو تزويدي بالوريقة التالية :
*[h=1]A new framework for determining critical success/failure factors in projects[/h]http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026378639500064X


----------



## fairy20070 (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك مسبقا 
أرجوا ان تقدم لى هذا البحث وشكرا 

Nonlinear dynamic simulations of progressive collapse for a multistory building


----------



## lemon tree (6 مايو 2012)

Eng.Suheib قال:


> *أرجو تزويدي بالوريقة التالية :
> **A new framework for determining critical success/failure factors in projects*
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/026378639500064X



السلام عليكم , تفضل أخي الكريم : 
مشاهدة المرفق 1-s2.0-026378639500064X-main.pdf


----------



## Eng.Suheib (6 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا** lemon tree*


----------



## lemon tree (6 مايو 2012)

fairy20070 قال:


> شكرا لك مسبقا
> أرجوا ان تقدم لى هذا البحث وشكرا
> 
> Nonlinear dynamic simulations of progressive collapse for a multistory building



السلام عليكم , تفضل أخي الكريم :

http://www.mediafire.com/?e67igmbl0sa4ydv


----------



## fairy20070 (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخى lemon tree
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عمار محمود عبدالله (11 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار محمود عبدالله (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Sana89 (11 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية المتوفرة على موقع ascelibrary
Shear Strength of Fibrous Concrete Beams Without Stirrups
The Shear Strength of Reinforced Concrete Members
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (12 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم يا أخي الكريم وأريد قبل كل شيئ ان أقول لك ربي يجزيك كل الخير والصحة لما تقدمه من مساعدة لوجهه تعالى لطلاب العلم ازادك الله من نعهه ومن عليك وعلى عائلتك بالستر والصحة وأريد يا اخي الكريم مساعدتي لو سمحت في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية إن امكنك ذلك فأنا أحضر بحثا مهما جدا ولم أستطع الحصول على أي منها مهما بحثت ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام[/FONT]:
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Stress characteristics for shallow footings in cohesionless slopes[/FONT]*​ J. Graham, M. Andrews, D. H. Shields 
Canadian Geotechnical Journal, 1988, 25(2): 238-249, 10.1139/t88-028
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]GEOTECHNICAL MODEL TESTS OF BEARING CAPACITY PROBLEMS IN A CENTRIFUGE[/FONT]*​ Authors: KIMURA, T- Kusakabe, O- SAITOH, K
[FONT=&quot]GEOTECHNIQUE p. 33-45[/FONT]​ Publication Date:1985-3
Serial: Volume: 35Issue Number: 1
Publisher: Thomas Telford Limited
ISSN: 0016-8505

*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Three dimensional bearing capacity analysis of a foundation near a slope[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Journal Title[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Soils and foundations ISSN 0038-0806 CODEN SOIFBE [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Source / Source[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1998, vol. 38, no3, pp. 153-163 (22 ref.)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Japanese Geotechnical Society, Tokyo, JAPON (1968) (Revue)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Application of revised design charts for steep reinforced slopes[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]R.A. Jewell[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 10, Issue 3, 1991, Pages 203–233
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Bearingcapacity of strip footings supported on geocell-reinforced sand[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Sujit Kumar Dash, N.R Krishnaswamy, K Rajagopal, [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 19, Issue 4, May 2001, Pages 235–256
*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Eccentrically loaded strip foundation on geogrid-reinforced sand[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]C.R. Patra, B.M. Das, , , M. Bhoi, E.C. Shin[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Volume 24, Issue 4, August 2006, Pages 254–259[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Performance of a Geogrid-Reinforced and Pile-Supported Highway Embankment over Soft Clay: Case Study [/FONT]*​ J. Geotech. Geoenviron. Eng. 133, 1483 (2007); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)1090-0241(2007)133:12(1483) (11 pages)
[FONT=&quot]H. L. Liu1, Charles W. W. Ng2, and K. Fei3 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Journal of Geotechnical & Geoenvironmental Engineering / Volume 133 / Issue 12 / TECHNICAL PAPERS [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [h=1]8. Experimental and numerical study of soil-reinforcement effects on the low-strain stiffness and bearing capacity of shallow foundations[/h] Wilson Chung and Giovanni Cascante
[FONT=&quot]Earth and Environmental Science [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Geotechnical[/FONT] and Geological Engineering [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Volume 25, Number 3 (2007), 265-281, DOI: 10.1007/s10706-006-9109-0 [/FONT]​ [h=1]9. Triaxial tests of sand reinforced with 3D inclusions[/h] [FONT=&quot]M.X. Zhang, , , A.A. Javadi, , X. Min[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 24, Issue 4, August 2006, Pages 201–209


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (12 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم يا أخي الكريم وأريد قبل كل شيئ ان أقول لك ربي يجزيك كل الخير والصحة لما تقدمه من مساعدة لوجهه تعالى لطلاب العلم ازادك الله من نعهه ومن عليك وعلى عائلتك بالستر والصحة وأريد يا اخي الكريم مساعدتي لو سمحت في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية إن امكنك ذلك فأنا أحضر بحثا مهما جدا ولم أستطع الحصول على أي منها مهما بحثت ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام[/FONT]:
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Stress characteristics for shallow footings in cohesionless slopes[/FONT]*​ J. Graham, M. Andrews, D. H. Shields 
Canadian Geotechnical Journal, 1988, 25(2): 238-249, 10.1139/t88-028
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]GEOTECHNICAL MODEL TESTS OF BEARING CAPACITY PROBLEMS IN A CENTRIFUGE[/FONT]*​ Authors: KIMURA, T- Kusakabe, O- SAITOH, K
[FONT=&quot]GEOTECHNIQUE p. 33-45[/FONT]​ Publication Date:1985-3
Serial: Volume: 35Issue Number: 1
Publisher: Thomas Telford Limited
ISSN: 0016-8505

*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Three dimensional bearing capacity analysis of a foundation near a slope[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Journal Title[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Soils and foundations ISSN 0038-0806 CODEN SOIFBE [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Source / Source[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1998, vol. 38, no3, pp. 153-163 (22 ref.)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Japanese Geotechnical Society, Tokyo, JAPON (1968) (Revue)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Application of revised design charts for steep reinforced slopes[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]R.A. Jewell[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 10, Issue 3, 1991, Pages 203–233
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Bearingcapacity of strip footings supported on geocell-reinforced sand[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]Sujit Kumar Dash, N.R Krishnaswamy, K Rajagopal, [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 19, Issue 4, May 2001, Pages 235–256
*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Eccentrically loaded strip foundation on geogrid-reinforced sand[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]C.R. Patra, B.M. Das, , , M. Bhoi, E.C. Shin[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Volume 24, Issue 4, August 2006, Pages 254–259[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Performance of a Geogrid-Reinforced and Pile-Supported Highway Embankment over Soft Clay: Case Study [/FONT]*​ J. Geotech. Geoenviron. Eng. 133, 1483 (2007); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)1090-0241(2007)133:12(1483) (11 pages)
[FONT=&quot]H. L. Liu1, Charles W. W. Ng2, and K. Fei3 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Journal of Geotechnical & Geoenvironmental Engineering / Volume 133 / Issue 12 / TECHNICAL PAPERS [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​  [h=1]8. Experimental and numerical study of soil-reinforcement effects on the low-strain stiffness and bearing capacity of shallow foundations[/h] Wilson Chung and Giovanni Cascante
[FONT=&quot]Earth and Environmental Science [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Geotechnical[/FONT] and Geological Engineering [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Volume 25, Number 3 (2007), 265-281, DOI: 10.1007/s10706-006-9109-0 [/FONT]​ [h=1]9. Triaxial tests of sand reinforced with 3D inclusions[/h] [FONT=&quot]M.X. Zhang, , , A.A. Javadi, , X. Min[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Geotextiles and Geomembranes[/FONT]​ Volume 24, Issue 4, August 2006, Pages 201–209​


----------



## بوبكر المهدي (12 مايو 2012)

*طلب أوراق علمية*

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا على مجهوداتك العظيمة ونسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا العمل 

من فضلك انا محتاج جدا للاوراق العلمية التالية لانها تفيد البحث الذي انا قائم به في استكمال رسالة الماجستير والاوراق هي :


Smeed, R. J. Variations in the pattern of accident rates in different countries and their causes. 
Andreassen D, . C, 1985, Linking deaths with vehicles and population,Traffic Engineering& Control, November, 1985.
Emenalo, S., Puustel i, M., Ciampi, A., and Joshi, H. P., 1977, Analysis of road traffic accidents data in Zambia.
JacobsG . D. and Fouracre,P . R., 1977,Further research o n road accident rate in developing countries.
Hautzinger, H., 1986. Regression analysis of aggregate accident data:some methodological considerations and practical experiences
Haight FA. 1980. Traffic safely in developing countries. Journal of Safety Research.
Broughton, J., (1988). Predictive Models of Road Accident Fatalities. Traffic Engineering and Control, May 1988, ISSN:0041-0683​


----------



## lemon tree (12 مايو 2012)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخي الكريم وأريد قبل كل شيئ ان أقول لك ربي يجزيك كل الخير والصحة لما تقدمه من مساعدة لوجهه تعالى لطلاب العلم ازادك الله من نعهه ومن عليك وعلى عائلتك بالستر والصحة وأريد يا اخي الكريم مساعدتي لو سمحت في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية إن امكنك ذلك فأنا أحضر بحثا مهما جدا ولم أستطع الحصول على أي منها مهما بحثت ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام:
> *1. **-Stress characteristics for shallow footings in cohesionless slopes*​ J. Graham, M. Andrews, D. H. Shields
> Canadian Geotechnical Journal, 1988, 25(2): 238-249, 10.1139/t88-028
> *2. **GEOTECHNICAL MODEL TESTS OF BEARING CAPACITY PROBLEMS IN A CENTRIFUGE*​ Authors: KIMURA, T- Kusakabe, O- SAITOH, K
> ...








أخي الكريم لقد وجدت مايلي :المقال الخامس 
Bearingcapacity of strip footings supported on geocell-reinforced sand
المقال السادس 
Eccentrically loaded strip foundation on geogrid-reinforced sand
المقال التاسع 
Triaxial tests of sand reinforced with 3D inclusions




تفضل :
مشاهدة المرفق New folder.rar


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (12 مايو 2012)

*يعطيك ألف عافية ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام وربي يجزيك الخير*


----------



## lemon tree (12 مايو 2012)

بوبكر المهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا على مجهوداتك العظيمة ونسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا العمل
> 
> من فضلك انا محتاج جدا للاوراق العلمية التالية لانها تفيد البحث الذي انا قائم به في استكمال رسالة الماجستير والاوراق هي :
> ...




أخي الكريم , وجدت الأبحاث التالية :

Analysis of road traffic accidents data in Zambia
,Further research o n road accident rate in developing countries
Regression analysis of aggregate accident data:some methodological considerations and practical experiences
Traffic safely in developing countries : part 2 


تفضل :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ij50ujcf5h5j9ja


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## zizoxide (15 مايو 2012)

Repair and strengthening of segmental bridges using carbon fibers
Engineering Structures, Volume 26, Issue 5, April 2004, Pages 609-618
G. Ramos, J.R. Casas, A. Alarcón


Repair and strengthening of RC flat slab bridges using CFRPs
Composite Structures, Volume 66, Issues 1–4, October–December 2004, Pages 555-562
N. Haritos, A. Hira


Fire hazard in bridges: Review, assessment and repair strategies
Engineering Structures, Volume 35, February 2012, Pages 89-98
Maria Garlock, Ignacio Paya-Zaforteza, Venkatesh Kodur, Li Gu


Repair of impact damaged prestressed bridge girder using a variety of materials and placement methods
Construction and Building Materials, Volume 11, Issues 5–6, 1997, Pages 319-326
Robert S Zobel, RL Carrasquillo, DW Fowler


Flexural retrofit of a bridge subjected to overweight trucks using CFRP laminates 
Composites Part B: Engineering, Volume 38, Issues 5–6, July–September 2007, Pages 732-738
Ching Chiaw Choo, Tong Zhao, Issam Harik


----------



## lemon tree (15 مايو 2012)

zizoxide قال:


> Repair and strengthening of segmental bridges using carbon fibers
> Engineering Structures, Volume 26, Issue 5, April 2004, Pages 609-618
> G. Ramos, J.R. Casas, A. Alarcón
> 
> ...






تفضل أخي الكريم : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?chwso1mr53d1kin


----------



## lemon tree (15 مايو 2012)

ألسلام عليكم , أرجوا تزويدي بالورقة التالية : 
1. http://ascelibrary.org/mto/resource/1/jmcee7/v16/i1/p78_s1?isAuthorized=no

و لكم جزبل الشكر .


----------



## m.khaled.1984 (15 مايو 2012)

السلام على اخوتي الكرام بعد طول زمان منذ اخر مرة طلبت فيها منكم اوراقا علمية, ها انا اعود بطلبات اخرى راجيا من الله ثم منكم ان تلبوها لي في اقرب وقت اذ اني بحاجة ماسة اليها وجزاكم الله عنا كل الجزاء


-------------------------------------------------------------------
A SIMPLE METHOD OF MEASURING PAVEMENT REBOUND DEFLECTION BOWL DATA AND CALCULATING MODULI

http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=657749
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Variability of in-situ HMA volumetric and mechanistic characteristics using non-destructive test (NDT): case study

http://trid.trb.org/view/2012/C/1136290
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Construction of Dynamic Modulus Master Curves Using Resilient Modulus and Creep Test Data

http://trid.trb.org/view/2012/C/1128848
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Backcalculation of Pavement Layer Thickness and Moduli Using Adaptive Neuro-fuzzy Inference System

http://www.springerlink.com/content/14v66q7631t4r646/
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Case Studies of Asphalt Pavement Analysis/Design with Application of the Genetic Algorithm

http://www.springerlink.com/content/9466u5v31v524323/ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Regression and Artificial Neural Network Modeling of Resilient Modulus of Subgrade Soils for Pavement Design Applications

http://www.springerlink.com/content/r5711767754p6508/ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Evaluation of accelerated deterioration in NAPTF flexible test pavements

http://www.springerlink.com/content/w3478387n3311v46/ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lemon tree (15 مايو 2012)

m.khaled.1984 قال:


> السلام على اخوتي الكرام بعد طول زمان منذ اخر مرة طلبت فيها منكم اوراقا علمية, ها انا اعود بطلبات اخرى راجيا من الله ثم منكم ان تلبوها لي في اقرب وقت اذ اني بحاجة ماسة اليها وجزاكم الله عنا كل الجزاء
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




السلام عليكم ,
أخي الكريم هذا ما طلبت :http://www.mediafire.com/?d9h32a91voa906h
للأسف لم أستطع الحصول على الورقة الأولى و الثانية .


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أسعدتم مساءاً
بارك الله فيكم على ما تبذولنه من جهد لتوفير المعلومة المفيدة للجميع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم.
أنا طالب دراسات عليا وأكتب فى رسالة الماجستير فى هذه الأوقات وقد وجدث فى موقع ScienceDirect أوراق بحثية قريبة من موضوعى وأتمنى أنكم تستطيعون توفيرها ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان وهى كالتالى:
*Parametric study of bonded steel–concrete composite beams by using finite element analysis


Yangjun Luo[SUP]a[/SUP],
Alex Li[SUP]b[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP], [/SUP],
Zhan Kang[SUP]c[/SUP]
[SUP]

[h=1]Experimental study of bonded steel concrete composite structures[/h]

L. Bouazaoui,
G. Perrenot,
Y. Delmas,
A. Li
[/SUP]


*


----------



## lemon tree (16 مايو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أسعدتم مساءاً
> بارك الله فيكم على ما تبذولنه من جهد لتوفير المعلومة المفيدة للجميع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم.
> أنا طالب دراسات عليا وأكتب فى رسالة الماجستير فى هذه الأوقات وقد وجدث فى موقع ScienceDirect أوراق بحثية قريبة من موضوعى وأتمنى أنكم تستطيعون توفيرها ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان وهى كالتالى:
> ...





السلام عليكم , تفضل أخي الكريم : http://www.mediafire.com/?692j1h9p1z1rba2


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
المهندس \ *lemon tree*
بارك الله فيك وأسأله العليم الحكيم أن يفتح لك أبواب العلم ووفقك إلى عمل الخير وجزاك عنا أحسن الجزاء


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (18 مايو 2012)

*محتاج لهذه الأوراق العلمية جزاكم الله خيراً*

السلام عليكم
أسعدتم مساءاً
عندما بحث بشكل أعمق وجدت هذه الأوراق أكثر قرباً لموضوعى أتمنى منكم إجابة طلبى وبارك الله فيكم
العناوين
[h=1]Non linear behaviour of steel–concrete epoxy bonded composite beams[/h]

B. Jurkiewiez[SUP], [/SUP],
C. Meaud ,
L. Michel


[h=1]Adhesive-bonded steel/concrete composite construction[/h]


G.C. Mays,
A.E. Vardy


[h=1]Static behaviour of steel concrete beam connected by bonding[/h]

A. Si Larbi[SUP], [/SUP],
E. Ferrier ,
B. Jurkiewiez ,
P. Hamelin


----------



## lemon tree (18 مايو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أسعدتم مساءاً
> عندما بحث بشكل أعمق وجدت هذه الأوراق أكثر قرباً لموضوعى أتمنى منكم إجابة طلبى وبارك الله فيكم
> العناوين
> ...



السلام عليكم ,
الورقة الأولى و الثالثة متوفرة على الرابط التالي :http://www.mediafire.com/?2xn7p53824llzty
الورقة الثانية موجودة على الموقع في مشاركة سابقة : http://www.4shared.com/document/hulJIQPI/Adhesive-bonded_steel.html


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## mahdi zaid (21 مايو 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم اخي ورفعكم الله درجات

اريد
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0892036202003136
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427401005355
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427497000581
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013935110000198
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427402002825
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0028390887901213
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/037842749090202W
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0161813X09000539
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0969806X0700285X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1532045606001578
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0300483X05000636
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427404003972
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427410003413
اعتذر لكثرة الروابط لكن الله يعلم كم انا بحاجة اليهاو
شكرا


----------



## lubna ahmed (21 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## lubna ahmed (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم.. انا بحاجة للابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا

http://www.scientific.net/KEM.302-303.521

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0008884695001523

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008884607002293

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0734743X02001665

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=9161


----------



## eng_tifa (21 مايو 2012)

لو سمحت كنت عايز اى ورقة بحثية تخص الموضوع دا(strenthening of pontoon bridges (ribbon type))


----------



## بوبكر المهدي (22 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخي و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ... آمين *


----------



## kastelyano (23 مايو 2012)

اخواني اطلعت على الموضوع ووجد انه قيم ومفيد لذلك انا اعرض مساهمتي معكم لان عندي اشتراك في غالبية المجلات العالمية ولكن حبذا لو يكون في تنسيق حتى مايتم تنزيل الملفات من قبل عدة اخوة واضاعة الوقت 
وشكرا جزيلا على الموضوع والى القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## lemon tree (23 مايو 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم.. انا بحاجة للابحاث التالية جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.scientific.net/KEM.302-303.521
> 
> ...


 تفضلي أختي الكريمة : الورقة الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة : http://www.mediafire.com/?1dzrp19yuountak


----------



## lemon tree (23 مايو 2012)

eng_tifa قال:


> لو سمحت كنت عايز اى ورقة بحثية تخص الموضوع دا(strenthening of pontoon bridges (ribbon type))



أخي الكريم , تستطيع البحث في هذا الموقع : sciencedirect و في حال وجدت طلبك , انقل الرابط أو اسم الورقة هنا . بالتوفيق .


----------



## lubna ahmed (24 مايو 2012)

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## scream_tn (24 مايو 2012)

انابحاجة للبحث التالي شكرا مقدما
Les cellules dendritiques Original Research Article
Revue Française des Laboratoires, Volume 2002, Issue 341, March 2002, Pages 31-42
Cécile Voisine, Benjamin Trinité, Régis Josien


----------



## lemon tree (24 مايو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> انابحاجة للبحث التالي شكرا مقدماLes cellules dendritiques Original Research Article Revue Française des Laboratoires, Volume 2002, Issue 341, March 2002, Pages 31-42 Cécile Voisine, Benjamin Trinité, Régis Josien




تفضل أخي الكريم :
مشاهدة المرفق 1-s2.0-S0338989802801792-main.pdf


----------



## scream_tn (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayameonikage (25 مايو 2012)

Al-Attar, T. S., Al-Khateeb, A. M., and Bachai, A. H., “Behavior of high performance concrete exposed to internal sulfate attack- gypsum contaminated.1 aggregate.” Proceedings of 10th Biennial ASCE Aerospace Division International Conference on Engineering, Construction and Operation in Challenging Environments (Earth and Space 2006), Houston Texas, USA, Mar. 2006.
Effect of Gypsum-Contaminated Aggregate on Long Term Properties of Mortar).2
للمؤلفين Bei Xing Li, Da Ke, Ji Hong Song, Ke Jian Fu) 
Bei Xing Li et al., 2012, Advanced Materials Research, 450-451, 205


----------



## ayameonikage (26 مايو 2012)

Effect of Gypsum-Contaminated Aggregate on Long Term Properties of Mortar).2
للمؤلفين Bei Xing Li, Da Ke, Ji Hong Song, Ke Jian Fu) 
Bei Xing Li et al., 2012, Advanced Materials Research, 450-451, 205
فقط هذا البحث اريده


----------



## م/احمد كمال (26 مايو 2012)

شاكرين جهدكم مهندسنا الكريم 
ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد هذه الابحاث 
1-Liao, H.J. And Hsu, S.T., 2003. Uplift Behavior of Blade-Underreamed Anchors in Silty Sand. Journal 
Of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmnetal Engineering, ASCE, Vol. 129, No. 6, PP. 560-568

2-Kurian, N.P. And Srilakshmi, G., 2003. Analytical Studies on the Behaviour of Underreamed Piles 
Under Lateral Load. Proceedings of the 12Th Asian Regional Conference on Soil Mechanics and 
Foundation Engineering, Vol. 1, PP. 619-622

3-Gangadharappa, B.M., Kumar, A., and Yagi., 1999. Study of Under-reamed Piles in Cohesionless Soil 
Under Tension. Geotechnical Engineering, Vol. 30, No. 3, PP. 235-243

4-Nambiar, M.R.M. And Chandrakaran, S., 1992. Design of Under Reamed Piles. Journal of Civil 
Engineering Construction and Review, PP. 43-47

5-Kishida, H., Horiguchi, T., and Murakami, H., 1990. Bearing Capacity of Piles with Expanded Bulbs. 
Proceedings of the 10Th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Vol. 1, PP. 351-354

وشـــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (26 مايو 2012)

*طلب ورقة بحثية*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم على الجهد الكبير الذى تقدموه لنا لتوفير الأوراق البحثية 
من فضلكم محتاج لهذه الورقة :
[h=1]Reliability-based design optimization of adhesive bonded steel–concrete composite beams with probabilistic and non-probabilistic uncertainties[/h]

Yangjun Luo[SUP]a[/SUP],
Alex Li[SUP]b[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP], [/SUP]
Zhan Kang[SUP]c[/SUP]


----------



## بسام شعفل (26 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

لو سمحت بدنا الورقة البحثية بعنوان "pullout simulation of postinstalled chemically bonded anchors"للباحث Michael McVay,Ronald A.Cook and Kailash 

Krishnamurthy

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Sana89 (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer
Nonlinear finite element analysis of steel fiber reinforced concrete deep beams


----------



## Sana89 (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع science direct
Optimum design of reinforced fiber concrete subjected to bending and geometrical constraints


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

ayameonikage قال:


> Al-Attar, T. S., Al-Khateeb, A. M., and Bachai, A. H., “Behavior of high performance concrete exposed to internal sulfate attack- gypsum contaminated.1 aggregate.” Proceedings of 10th Biennial ASCE Aerospace Division International Conference on Engineering, Construction and Operation in Challenging Environments (Earth and Space 2006), Houston Texas, USA, Mar. 2006.
> Effect of Gypsum-Contaminated Aggregate on Long Term Properties of Mortar).2
> للمؤلفين Bei Xing Li, Da Ke, Ji Hong Song, Ke Jian Fu)
> Bei Xing Li et al., 2012, Advanced Materials Research, 450-451, 205



http://ifile.it/wmi30sp/AHP_Technique.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

م/احمد كمال قال:


> شاكرين جهدكم مهندسنا الكريم
> ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد هذه الابحاث
> 1-Liao, H.J. And Hsu, S.T., 2003. Uplift Behavior of Blade-Underreamed Anchors in Silty Sand. Journal
> Of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmnetal Engineering, ASCE, Vol. 129, No. 6, PP. 560-568
> ...




http://ifile.it/9yna8lb/1.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم على الجهد الكبير الذى تقدموه لنا لتوفير الأوراق البحثية
> من فضلكم محتاج لهذه الورقة :
> *Reliability-based design optimization of adhesive bonded steel–concrete composite beams with probabilistic and non-probabilistic uncertainties*
> ...


http://ifile.it/m9lntz2/2.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

بسام شعفل قال:


> لو سمحت بدنا الورقة البحثية بعنوان "pullout simulation of postinstalled chemically bonded anchors"للباحث Michael McVay,Ronald A.Cook and Kailash
> 
> Krishnamurthy
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً


http://ifile.it/tguahbc/3.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer
> Nonlinear finite element analysis of steel fiber reinforced concrete deep beams


http://ifile.it/dxpqgrn/fulltext.pdf


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مايو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع science direct
> Optimum design of reinforced fiber concrete subjected to bending and geometrical constraints


http://ifile.it/zafj71w/4.pdf


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (28 مايو 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> http://ifile.it/m9lntz2/2.pdf


السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على تعاونك وتلبية طلبى ،ولكنى لم أتمكن تحمبيل الملف من موقع ifile.it وظهرت لى رسالة إن تحميل هذا الملف يحتاج لحساب مدفوع Premium Account وأنا لا أملكه على هذا الموقع ،فأتمنى منك رفع الملف على موقع أخر وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مايو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك على تعاونك وتلبية طلبى ،ولكنى لم أتمكن تحمبيل الملف من موقع ifile.it وظهرت لى رسالة إن تحميل هذا الملف يحتاج لحساب مدفوع Premium Account وأنا لا أملكه على هذا الموقع ،فأتمنى منك رفع الملف على موقع أخر وجزاك الله عنا خيراً



الملف في المرفقات


----------



## HISHAM" (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ......

من فضلكم أريد هذا المقال

Gazetas G, Formulas and Charts for Impedances of Surface and Embedded Foundations, Journal of Geotechnical Engineering, ASCE,Vol 117 (1991): 1363-1381


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك مهندس *هاني سليمان* ورحم الله والديك ​


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مايو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك مهندس *هاني سليمان* ورحم الله والديك ​



بارك الله فيك اخي و لك بالمثل


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مايو 2012)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> 
> من فضلكم أريد هذا المقال
> 
> Gazetas G, Formulas and Charts for Impedances of Surface and Embedded Foundations, Journal of Geotechnical Engineering, ASCE,Vol 117 (1991): 1363-1381



في المرفقات


----------



## م/احمد كمال (29 مايو 2012)

الاخ/هاني سليمان
لك منى عظيم التقدير للجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مهندسنا الكريملكنى لم أتمكن تحمبيل الملف من موقع ifile.it لان الموقع يحتاج لحساب مدفوع Premium Account لا أملكه على هذا الموقع ،فأتمنى منك رفع الملف على اى موقع مجانى أخر وشكرا​


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مايو 2012)

م/احمد كمال قال:


> الاخ/هاني سليمان
> لك منى عظيم التقدير للجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مهندسنا الكريملكنى لم أتمكن تحمبيل الملف من موقع ifile.it لان الموقع يحتاج لحساب مدفوع Premium Account لا أملكه على هذا الموقع ،فأتمنى منك رفع الملف على اى موقع مجانى أخر وشكرا​



Plz see attachments


----------



## م/احمد كمال (29 مايو 2012)

​_شاكرين الاخوة المهندسين جهدهم الكريم جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء 
ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد اى من هذه الابحاث ،بعضها قديم انا عارف بس جايز يكون اى حد من الاخوة عنده اى مرجع منهم​_
​*1-Collins, L.E., 1953. A Preliminary Theory for the Design of Underreamed Piles.
Transactions of the South African Institution of Civil Engineers, Vol. 3 No. 11, PP. 305-313. 

2-Fleming, W.G.K. And Frischmann, W.W., 1960. Loading Tests on an Under-Reamed Bored Pile. Civil Engineering and Public Works Review, Vol. 55, PP. 1151 - 1152.

3- Chandra, S., 1962. Under-Reamed Piles in Black Cotton Soils. Indian Concrete Journal, Vol. 36,January, PP. 27-30. 

4-Chandra, S. And Khepar, S.D., 1964. Double Under-Reamed Piles for Foundations in Black Cotton Soils. Indian Concrete Journal, Vol. 38, February, PP. 50-52.

5- Babu Shanker, N., 1965. Model Studies on Under-Reamed Piles. Proceedings of the Indian National Society of Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Vol. 4, PP. 407-417. 

6-Mohan, D., Jain, G.S., and Sharma, D., 1967. Bearing Capacity of Multiple Under-Reamed Bored Piles. Proceedings of the 3rd Asian Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Vol.1, PP. 103-106.

7-Jain, G.S. And Gupta, S.P., 1968. A Comparative Study of Multiple Under-Reamed Pile with Large Diameter Pile in Sandy Soil. Proceedings of the 3rd Budapest Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, PP. 563-570.

8-Mohan, D., Murthy, V.N.S., and Jain, G.S., 1969. Design and Construction of Multi-Underreamed Piles. Proceedings of the 7th International Conference on Soil Mechanics and FoundationEngineering, Vol. 2, PP. 183-186. 

9-Clisby, M.B. And Mattox, R.M., 1971. Comparison of Single and Multiple-Underreamed Bored Piles Based on Laboratory and Field Experiments. Highway Research Record No. 354, PP. 80-89. 

10-Bassett, R.H., 1977. Underreamed Ground Anchors. Revue Francaise de Geotechnique, Proceedings ofThe 9th International Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Specialty Session No. 4, PP. 11-17.

11-Sonpal, R.C. And Thakkar, N.S., 1977. Model Under-Reamed Pile Load Tests. Proceedings of the 5Th Southeast Asian Conference on Soil Engineering, PP. 133-140. 

12-Soneja, M.R. And Garg, K.G., 1980. Under-Ream Piles Under Lateral Loads. Indian Geotechnical Journal, Vol. 10, No. 1, PP. 232-244.

13-Rowe, R.K. And Booker, J.R., 1980. Elastic Response of Multiple Underream Anchors. International Journal for Numerical and Analytical Methods in Geomechanics, Vol. 4, No. 4, PP. 313-332.

14-Prakash, C., 1980. Uplift Resistance of Underreamed Piles in Silty Sand. Indian Geotechnical Journal, Vol. 10, No. 1, PP. 46-59. 

15- Prakash, C. And Chandra, R., 1983. Lateral Resistance of Single Underreamed Pile in Silty Sand,Proceeedings of the Indian Geotechnical Conference, Madras, India.

16- Small, J.C. And Booker, J.R., 1986. Time-Deflection Behavior of a Rigid Underreamed Anchor in a Deep Clay Layer. Research Report University of Sydney School of Civil and Mining Engineering, No.R. 522, 27 PP.

17- Yazdanbod, A., Sheikh, S.A., and O’Neill, M.W., 1987. Uplift of Shallow Underreams in Jointed Clay. Foundations for Transmission Line Towers, ASCE, PP. 110-127. ​
**18- Liao, S.T. And Ou, C.D., 1990. Behavior of Mechanically Underreamed Anchor in Mudstone.Proceedings of the 10Th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Vol. 1, PP. 181-185. *
​_ولكم جزيل الشـــــــــــــــــــــكر.....​_


----------



## abadinho (29 مايو 2012)

السلآم عليكم ,,
مككن يآ آخوآن تساعدوني في طلبي ,, اريد بحث مفصل عن truss .. ! 
بآنواعه , افضلها ,, وومميزاته ,, عيوبه ! ,,, الخ !
وشكراً !


----------



## scream_tn (30 مايو 2012)

SSALEM ALAIKOM
I NEED THIS ARTICLE
Ann Pharmacother. 2011 Jun;45(6):727-39. Epub 2011 Jun 10.

Effectiveness of amlodipine-valsartan single-pill combinations: hierarchical modeling of blood pressure and total cardiovascular disease risk outcomes (the EXCELLENT study).

Lins R, Aerts A, Coen N, Hermans C, MacDonald K, Brié H, Lee C, Shen YM, Vancayzeele S, Mecum N, Abraham I.
Source
University of Antwerp and Clinician, Division of Nephrology and Hypertension, ZNA Stuivenberg, Antwerpen, Belgium.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## I Anas (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية
Influence of rigid and flexible face on geogrid pullout tests
M Sugimotoa, , , A.M.N Alagiyawannaa, K Kadoguchi


Physical and analytical modelling of geosynthetic strip pull-out behaviour
Abdelkader Abdelouhaba, , , Daniel Diasa, , Nicolas Freitag


Studies on scaling and instrumentation of a geogrid
B.V.S Viswanadhama, , , D Königb, 


Application of slightly overlapped circular particles assembly in numerical simulation of rocks with high friction angles
A. Fakhimi, 


Evaluation of geogrid as a reinforcement layer in clay based engineered barriers
S. Rajesh , B.V.S. Viswanadham, 


ولكم فائق الشكر على مجهودكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2012)

م/احمد كمال قال:


> ​_شاكرين الاخوة المهندسين جهدهم الكريم جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء
> ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد اى من هذه الابحاث ،بعضها قديم انا عارف بس جايز يكون اى حد من الاخوة عنده اى مرجع منهم​_
> ​*1-Collins, L.E., 1953. A Preliminary Theory for the Design of Underreamed Piles.
> Transactions of the South African Institution of Civil Engineers, Vol. 3 No. 11, PP. 305-313.
> ...



اخي الكريم /ما هكذا تورد الابل...اتمني عليك ان تقرأ الملخص لهذه االبحاث بدلا من نقلها كما هي من البحث الاصلي و لصقها...قرأتك لملخص البحث تساعدك علي اختيار المناسب لك...

اتمني عليك ايضا ان تكون علي علم اخي الكريم اني اسرق من وقتي لاتي هنا لتلبية طلباتكم و اتوقع ان يكون تفهم من قبل الاخوة و الاخوات لهذا الامر....اعتقد طلب خمسة ابحاث في اليوم كافي..

شكرا لتفهمك الامر


----------



## م/احمد كمال (30 مايو 2012)

الاخ الكريم/هانى سليمان
هذه المراجع كلها متعلقة بالموضوع المطلوب بعضها بصورة قوية والبعض الاخر متعلق جزئيا بالنقطة البحثية ،وقد قمت بتجميعها من بعض الاوراق المتوفرة لدى وليس قص ولزق كما قلت ،اعلم انى بالغت فى طلب هذا الكم من الاوراق وانك غير مضطر لارهاق نفسك فى البحث عنها لكنى لم اوفق فى الحصول عليها سابقا ولم تستطع حضرتك سوى الحصول على بحث واحد من اول خمسة فاوردت باقى الابحاث على امل توفر احداها لدى اى من الاخوة الزملاء ...ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت الصورة كاملة وشكرا مرة ثانية على وقتك وجهدك عسى الله يجزيك عنه خير الجزاء.........


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2012)

م/احمد كمال قال:


> الاخ الكريم/هانى سليمان
> هذه المراجع كلها متعلقة بالموضوع المطلوب بعضها بصورة قوية والبعض الاخر متعلق جزئيا بالنقطة البحثية ،وقد قمت بتجميعها من بعض الاوراق المتوفرة لدى وليس قص ولزق كما قلت ،اعلم انى بالغت فى طلب هذا الكم من الاوراق وانك غير مضطر لارهاق نفسك فى البحث عنها لكنى لم اوفق فى الحصول عليها سابقا ولم تستطع حضرتك سوى الحصول على بحث واحد من اول خمسة فاوردت باقى الابحاث على امل توفر احداها لدى اى من الاخوة الزملاء ...ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت الصورة كاملة وشكرا مرة ثانية على وقتك وجهدك عسى الله يجزيك عنه خير الجزاء.........



شكر لتوضيح الصورة...للاسف لم افلح في الحصول علي اي منها


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> SSALEM ALAIKOM
> I NEED THIS ARTICLE
> Ann Pharmacother. 2011 Jun;45(6):727-39. Epub 2011 Jun 10.
> 
> ...



Have no access to medical papers... Sorry buddy


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مايو 2012)

I Anas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على الأبحاث التالية
> Influence of rigid and flexible face on geogrid pullout tests
> M Sugimotoa, , , A.M.N Alagiyawannaa, K Kadoguchi
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/office/t6bltemV/1-s20-S0266114409000995-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/K451sY2o/1-s20-S0266114403000451-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/q9g9FLic/1-s20-S0266114401000115-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/YfLMa9s6/1-s20-S0169131709001793-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/x8bdneQT/1-s20-S0013795204000766-main.html


----------



## I Anas (30 مايو 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يوفقك ويرحم والدك ويدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## lubna ahmed (31 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية ... جزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=6290

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/AbstractDetails.asp?ID=217

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=9161

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=9161


----------



## فراس خيري (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج هذه البحوث الثلاث من sciencedirect 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0360132385900034
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360544206000715
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960148105000844


----------



## chamil (2 يونيو 2012)

merci de me chercher l'article suivant
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=1370787
jazak laho khyraan


----------



## هاني سليمان (3 يونيو 2012)

فراس خيري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج هذه البحوث الثلاث من sciencedirect
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0360132385900034
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360544206000715
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960148105000844


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (3 يونيو 2012)

chamil قال:


> merci de me chercher l'article suivant
> http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=1370787
> jazak laho khyraan


غير متاح


----------



## lubna ahmed (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية ... جزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ome=JP&ID=6290

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ils.asp?ID=217

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ome=JP&ID=9161

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ome=JP&ID=9161
​


----------



## هاني سليمان (3 يونيو 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للبحوث التالية ... جزاكم الله خيرا
> http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ome=JP&ID=6290
> 
> http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNAL...ils.asp?ID=217
> ...



غير متاح


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فراس خيري (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Sana89 (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springrlink

Cracking behaviour of concrete beams reinforced with a combination of ordinary reinforcement and steel fibers


----------



## kjelban (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springrlink
> 
> Cracking behaviour of concrete beams reinforced with a combination of ordinary reinforcement and steel fibers



في المرفقات


----------



## Sana89 (7 يونيو 2012)

Shear enhancement of reinforced concrete beams strengthened with FRP composite laminates
السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع science direct


----------



## scream_tn (7 يونيو 2012)

​السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
1. An assessment of the Acute Kidney Injury Network creatinine-based criteria in patients submitted to mechanical ventilation. Lombardi R, Nin N, Lorente JA, Frutos-Vivar F, Ferguson ND, Hurtado J, Apezteguia C, Desmery P, Raymondos K, Tomicic V, Cakar N, González M, Elizalde J, Nightingale P, Abroug F, Jibaja M, Arabi Y, Moreno R, Matamis D, Anzueto A, Esteban A; VENTILA Group.
Clin J Am Soc Nephrol. 2011 Jul;6(7):1547-55. Epub 2011 Jun 23.

2. Characteristics and outcomes of ventilated patients according to time to liberation from mechanical ventilation. Peñuelas O, Frutos-Vivar F, Fernández C, Anzueto A, Epstein SK, Apezteguía C, González M, Nin N, Raymondos K, Tomicic V, Desmery P, Arabi Y, Pelosi P, Kuiper M, Jibaja M, Matamis D, Ferguson ND, Esteban A; Ventila Group.
Am J Respir Crit Care Med. 2011 Aug 15;184(4):430-7.

3. Management and outcome of mechanically ventilated neurologic patients.Pelosi P, Ferguson ND, Frutos-Vivar F, Anzueto A, Putensen C, Raymondos K, Apezteguia C, Desmery P, Hurtado J, Abroug F, Elizalde J, Tomicic V, Cakar N, Gonzalez M, Arabi Y, Moreno R, Esteban A; Ventila Study Group.
Crit Care Med. 2011 Jun;39(6):1482-92.


----------



## Sana89 (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springrlink

Toughness indices of steel fiber reinforced concrete under mode II loading


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> Shear enhancement of reinforced concrete beams strengthened with FRP composite laminates
> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع science direct


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springrlink
> 
> Toughness indices of steel fiber reinforced concrete under mode II loading



في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (8 يونيو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> ​السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
> 1. An assessment of the Acute Kidney Injury Network creatinine-based criteria in patients submitted to mechanical ventilation. Lombardi R, Nin N, Lorente JA, Frutos-Vivar F, Ferguson ND, Hurtado J, Apezteguia C, Desmery P, Raymondos K, Tomicic V, Cakar N, González M, Elizalde J, Nightingale P, Abroug F, Jibaja M, Arabi Y, Moreno R, Matamis D, Anzueto A, Esteban A; VENTILA Group.
> Clin J Am Soc Nephrol. 2011 Jul;6(7):1547-55. Epub 2011 Jun 23.
> 
> ...



I have no access to medical journals


----------



## scream_tn (9 يونيو 2012)

I NEED THIS ARTICLE Actualités dans la prise en charge du choc septique en réanimation — Campagne « Survivre au Sepsis »: qu’en est-il en 2011 ?F. Leclerc, A. Botte, M. -E. Lampin and S. Leteurtre Réanimation, 2011, Volume 20, Supplement 2, Pages 471-476 THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## speedery (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج هذا البحث من sciencedirect 

[h=1]Integration of absorption and vapour-compression systems[/h]_Applied Energy_, _Volume 46, Issue 4_, _1993_, _Pages 303-316_
S.B. Riffat, N. Shankland

شكرا جزيلا و بالتوفيق


----------



## Sana89 (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع sciencedirect

Framework to predict the orientation of fibers in FRC: A novel philosophy


----------



## Sana89 (11 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer
Crack identification in reinforced concrete beams using ANSYS software


----------



## scream_tn (11 يونيو 2012)

I NEED THIS ARTICLE
Mise au Point / Update
Actualités sur le choc hémorragique
Update on hemorrhagic shock
K. Asehnoune, A. Roquilly, A. Harrois and J. Duranteau
Réanimation Volume 21, Number 2 (2012), 165-170

ARTICLE PUBLISHED IN springerlink

THANKS,


----------



## scream_tn (11 يونيو 2012)

I NEED THIS ARTICLE 
Mise au Point / Update
La saturation veineuse centrale en oxygène: de la physiologie à l’application clinique
Central venous oxygen saturation: from physiology to clinical application
,O. Hamzaoui and J. -L. Teboul
Réanimation Volume 21, Number 2 (2012), 134-141

ARTICLE PUBLISHED IN springerlink

THANKS ​


----------



## sea2007 (11 يونيو 2012)

dear sir

i am looking for the mentioned item 
*Efficient analysis of flat slab structures subjected to lateral loads Original Research Article 
*

_Engineering Structures, Volume 27, Issue 2, January 2005, Pages 251-263_ 
H.-S. Kim, D.-G. Lee View Abstract

thank you


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود والله محتاج ابحاث و قبل فتره كنت كتبت على هادي المشاركه و ساعدني الاخ في الحصول على الابحاث لكن مش عارف ليش كل ما نحاول نكتب لينك تطلع رساله تقول انه ما تقدرش تضيف لينك لحد ما توصل عدد مشاركاتك 30 من امتى صار التغيير هادا في الموقع مش عارف ولا ممكن يكون خلل في جهازي و شكرا


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

هل استطيع ان اكتب اسم الكتاب فقط و لو امكنك الحصول عليه من الموقع و شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت اخي الكريم انا محتاج هذا البحث ضروري و شكرا جزيلا
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195667111000504


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت اخي العزيز مطلوب مجموعه من الجورنالز على وجه السرعه و بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك هادا في ميزان حسناتك 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0307904X94903344
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955598605000828


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> I NEED THIS ARTICLE Actualités dans la prise en charge du choc septique en réanimation — Campagne « Survivre au Sepsis »: qu’en est-il en 2011 ?F. Leclerc, A. Botte, M. -E. Lampin and S. Leteurtre Réanimation, 2011, Volume 20, Supplement 2, Pages 471-476 THANKS IN ADVANCE


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

speedery قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج هذا البحث من sciencedirect
> 
> *Integration of absorption and vapour-compression systems*
> ...


غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع sciencedirect
> 
> Framework to predict the orientation of fibers in FRC: A novel philosophy


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer
> Crack identification in reinforced concrete beams using ANSYS software


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> I NEED THIS ARTICLE
> Mise au Point / Update
> Actualités sur le choc hémorragique
> Update on hemorrhagic shock
> ...



Please write your request in more organized way. 

Thanks


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

sea2007 قال:


> dear sir
> 
> i am looking for the mentioned item
> *Efficient analysis of flat slab structures subjected to lateral loads Original Research Article
> ...


Here it is


----------



## lemon tree (11 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع sciencedirect
> 
> Framework to predict the orientation of fibers in FRC: A novel philosophy



تفضل أخي الكريم :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ric6b84ga8b4imp


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> لو سمحت اخي الكريم انا محتاج هذا البحث ضروري و شكرا جزيلا
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195667111000504


في المرفقات


----------



## lemon tree (11 يونيو 2012)

أعتذر أخ هاني سليمان لم انتبه لردودك .


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> لو سمحت اخي العزيز مطلوب مجموعه من الجورنالز على وجه السرعه و بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك هادا في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0307904X94903344
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955598605000828


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> لو سمحت اخي العزيز مطلوب مجموعه من الجورنالز على وجه السرعه و بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك هادا في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0307904X94903344
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955598605000828



http://www.4shared.com/office/Ouv6OJ8J/22_online.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يونيو 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> أعتذر أخ هاني سليمان لم انتبه لردودك .



لا عليك اخي...بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955598603000736
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383900000065
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383900000661
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383905001110
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S037838390100045X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383999000241
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/001379527990070X
و هذة البحوث ايضا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا يا بطل


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383910000384
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801811000461
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801805000326
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170812000942?v=s5


----------



## scream_tn (11 يونيو 2012)

I NEED THIS ARTICLE
Mise au Point / Update
La saturation veineuse centrale en oxygène: de la physiologie à l’application clinique
Central venous oxygen saturation: from physiology to clinical application
,O. Hamzaoui and J. -L. Teboul
Réanimation Volume 21, Number 2 (2012), 134-141

ARTICLE PUBLIE SUR springerlink



THANKS​


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (12 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء توفير البحث التالي للضرورة
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969708013028

وشكرا لكم


----------



## kjelban (12 يونيو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170812000942


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955598603000736
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383900000065
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383900000661
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383905001110
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/office/EEYInmcT/1-s20-S0955598603000736-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/CC_5D_hH/1-s20-S0378383999000241-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/GVHJbycQ/1-s20-S0378383905001110-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/k3kvtYUo/1-s20-S0378383900000661-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/sOEDp3GD/1-s20-S0378383900000065-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/MDISmO0S/1-s20-S037838390100045X-main.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/hAAWlMLm/1-s20-001379527990070X-main.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378383910000384
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801811000461
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029801805000326
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170812000942?v=s5


http://www.4shared.com/office/U-n74s4x/4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ihx1k1w8/3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/zorJSxYK/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZNP1Y5wg/1_online.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يونيو 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> I NEED THIS ARTICLE
> Mise au Point / Update
> La saturation veineuse centrale en oxygène: de la physiologie à l’application clinique
> Central venous oxygen saturation: from physiology to clinical application
> ...



Attachments


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يونيو 2012)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء توفير البحث التالي للضرورة
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969708013028
> 
> وشكرا لكم



Attachment


----------



## Sana89 (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer

The Evalution Of Elastic Modulus for Steel Fiber Reinforced Concrete

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Sana89 (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية علما ان هذة البحوث متوفرة على موقع scribd

Experimental Study on the Behaviour of Steel Fibre Reinforced Concrete

Toughness Characteristics of Steel Fibre Reinforced Concrete


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية علما ان هذة البحوث متوفرة على موقع scribd
> 
> Experimental Study on the Behaviour of Steel Fibre Reinforced Concrete
> 
> ...



البحث متاح امامك علي الموقع..هذا الموقع مجانا...


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم هذا البحث إذا أمكن
[h=1]Behavior of a graphite/epoxy-concrete bridge girder[/h]

Barkan M. Kavlicoglu[SUP]a[/SUP],
Faramarz Gordaninejad[SUP]a[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP]

[SUP], [/SUP]

,
Mehdi Saiidi[SUP]b[/SUP],
Yanyao Jiang[SUP]a[/SUP]


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (13 يونيو 2012)

أرجوا توفير هذه الأبحاث 
[h=1]Adhesive-bonded steel/concrete composite construction[/h]

G.C. Mays

,
A.E. Vardy


*Static behaviour of a full-scale steel–concrete beam with epoxy-bonding connection* Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures, Volume 30, Issue 7, July 2008, Pages 1981-1990
L. Bouazaoui, B. Jurkiewiez, Y. Delmas, A. Li_

[h=1]The transfer of stress through a steel to concrete adhesive bond[/h]

Richard Andrew Barnes[SUP]a[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP]

[SUP], [/SUP]

,
Geoffrey Charles Mays[SUP]b[/SUP]


[h=1]Numerical study of a bonded steel and concrete composite beam[/h]

Guozhong Zhao[SUP]a[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP]b[/SUP],
Alex Li[SUP]a[/SUP]


----------



## scream_tn (14 يونيو 2012)

thanks for help


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يونيو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم هذا البحث إذا أمكن
> *Behavior of a graphite/epoxy-concrete bridge girder*
> 
> ...


في المرفقات


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يونيو 2012)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> أرجوا توفير هذه الأبحاث
> *Adhesive-bonded steel/concrete composite construction*
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.4shared.com/office/xtYNg1q7/3_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/suhFwQEp/2_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/KGYijfj8/1_2.html


----------



## Sana89 (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer

The Evalution Of Elastic Modulus for Steel Fiber Reinforced Concrete
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Sana89 (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
Shear strengthening of reinforced concrete beams using various techniques
متوفر على موقع ScienceDirect


----------



## shahinelmasry (15 يونيو 2012)

please i need this book ...
[h=1]Construction Process Planning and Management[/h]
[h=2]An Owner's Guide to Successful Projects[/h] 
Copyright © 2009 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved 

_Author(s):[h=3]Sidney M. Levy[/h]_ 
ISBN: 978-1-85617-548-7
thanks in advance


----------



## kjelban (15 يونيو 2012)

من فضلك محتاج هذه البحوث 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627910600066
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170808002042
و لكم جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عامرمحمد (16 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
احتاج البحث
[h=1]Comparison between solid and hollow reinforced concrete beams[/h][h=2]Materials and Structures[/h]March 2008, Volume 41, Issue 2, pp 269-286
و جزاك الله الف خير
ا.د.عامر محمد


----------



## janyour (18 يونيو 2012)

​لسلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
*A Phenomenological Approach to Modeling Transport in Porous Media*
http://www.springerlink.com/content/a0l24276q78k2135/

*Experimental and Numerical Investigation of Mass Transport in Porous Media*
https://springerlink3.metapress.com/content/t12t0140818x1r10/resource-secured/?target=fulltext.pdf&

*Water Movement and Solute Transport in Unsaturated Porous Media*
http://www.springerlink.com/content/q0tw753608272p2j/

*Particle Detachment Under Velocity Alternation During Suspension Transport in Porous Media*
http://www.springerlink.com/content/wv18v4324k4h5124/


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2012)

banana4 قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي علما ان هذا البحث متوفر على موقع springer
> 
> The Evalution Of Elastic Modulus for Steel Fiber Reinforced Concrete
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر


اخي الكريم..لا تكرر طلبك في اكثر من موقع...و لذلك سأمتنع عن الرد علي مشاركاتك هنا..لان ذلك من شانة اضاعة وقتي في اشياء مكررة..مع العلك انني رديت علي نفس هذه المشاركة في الصفحة الاخري

ارجو تفهم محدودية وقتي


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2012)

shahinelmasry قال:


> please i need this book ...
> *Construction Process Planning and Management*
> 
> 
> ...



الكتب تشتري من المكتبة, و ليس مكانها هنا


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> من فضلك محتاج هذه البحوث
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1001627910600066
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0309170808002042
> و لكم جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


Attachment


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2012)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
> احتاج البحث
> *Comparison between solid and hollow reinforced concrete beams*
> 
> ...


Attachment


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 يونيو 2012)

janyour قال:


> ​لسلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي ب البحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
> *A Phenomenological Approach to Modeling Transport in Porous Media*
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/a0l24276q78k2135/
> 
> ...




http://www.4shared.com/office/-0hbcGnQ/fulltext__5_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IXlabr95/fulltext__4_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/9MIdUkov/fulltext__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/0tJ14QQx/fulltext__2_.html


----------



## kjelban (19 يونيو 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> Attachment



شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## janyour (19 يونيو 2012)

وفقك الله و بارك في والديك


----------



## وسام عرب (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اخي هذه الاطروحة
Performance of solar driven methanol–water combined ejector–absorption cycle in the Athens area
موجودة على نفس الموقع
sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096014810100060X​
تحياتي


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يونيو 2012)

وسام عرب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اخي هذه الاطروحة
> Performance of solar driven methanol–water combined ejector–absorption cycle in the Athens area
> موجودة على نفس الموقع
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/office/K1uLzZrF/Performance_of_solar_driven_me.html


----------



## عامرمحمد (30 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم اود ان اعبر عن شكري و تقديري و جزيت كل الخير ووفق لفعل الخير
ا.د.عامر العراق


----------



## وسام عرب (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ومن اعماق القلب لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكريم والادائرة الكريمة شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## بوبكر المهدي (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## alkernawy (5 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لو تكرمت هذه العنواين
*A comparison between mechanical properties of self-compacting concrete and the corresponding properties ofnormal concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research, Volume 31, Issue 2, February 2001, Pages 193-198 

Leemann A, Hoffmann C. Properties of self-compacting and conventional
concrete – differences and similarities. Mag Concr Res 2005;57(6):315–9._


----------



## kjelban (6 يوليو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1570644312000603
لو سمحت محتاج هادا البحث ضروري


----------



## kjelban (9 يوليو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931073900331 

لو ممكن يا اخي هادا البحث ضروري جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 يوليو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0017931073900331
> 
> لو ممكن يا اخي هادا البحث ضروري جزاك الله خيرا



http://www.4shared.com/office/FJmajs7k/Simple_method_of_predicting_fr.html


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (10 يوليو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1570644312000603
> لو سمحت محتاج هادا البحث ضروري



http://www.4shared.com/office/fASSaAMi/Flow_structure_and_scour_aroun.html


----------



## kjelban (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## alkernawy (10 يوليو 2012)

لوسمحت اخهي بارك الله بك اطلب منك وللمره الثانية هذا البحث لانك اجبت الطلب الذي بعدي ولم ترد على طلبي 
تحياتي

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000888460000497X


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (11 يوليو 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> لوسمحت اخهي بارك الله بك اطلب منك وللمره الثانية هذا البحث لانك اجبت الطلب الذي بعدي ولم ترد على طلبي
> تحياتي
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S000888460000497X



http://www.4shared.com/office/rKMxQGoZ/A_comparison_between_mechanica.html


----------



## Sana89 (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع جزيل الشكر
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0958946506002149


----------



## alkernawy (11 يوليو 2012)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/office/rKMxQGoZ/A_comparison_between_mechanica.html


شكر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Al Shaher (11 يوليو 2012)

حياك الله اخي


----------



## Al Shaher (11 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك مقدما على قضاء حوائج الناس


----------



## Al Shaher (11 يوليو 2012)

الكل يدعو لكم بالخير على الخدمة المقمة


----------



## alkernawy (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز انا طامع بكرم حضرتك
لو سمحت هذه العنواين 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811000791
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/B0080431526002680
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1350630711001993


----------



## yasser_goldstone (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم , اريد هذه الاوراق من فضلكم
On energy based seismic analysis and design of highway bridges
http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Text/S39287

Nonlinear Static Procedure for Fragility Curve Development
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?123859

Methods for Inelastic Analysis of Bridges
http://rd.springer.com/chapter/10.10...4-007-3943-7_3


----------



## kjelban (17 يوليو 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1571995201800209

محتاج هادا البحث جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## asm123 (25 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن البحث التالى :
"Geometrically Nonlinear Analysis of Plane Frames Subjected to Temperature Changes"

Journal of Structural Engineering, November 2010, Vol. 136


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يوليو 2012)

kjelban قال:


> ScienceDirect.com - Elsevier Ocean Engineering Series - Chapter 6 Hydrodynamics around pipes
> 
> محتاج هادا البحث جزاك الله خيرا



Chapter 6 Hydrodynamics around pipes.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يوليو 2012)

alkernawy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز انا طامع بكرم حضرتك
> لو سمحت هذه العنواين
> ScienceDirect.com - Construction and Building Materials - Evaluation of the mechanical properties of self compacting concrete using current estimating models: Estimating the modulus of elasticity, tensile strength, and modulus of rupture of self comp
> ...



Failure modes and serviceability of high strength self compacting concrete deep beams.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Evaluation of the mechanical properties of self compacting concrete using current estimating model Estimating the modulus of elasticity, tensile strength, and modu.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (30 يوليو 2012)

asm123 قال:


> ابحث عن البحث التالى :
> "Geometrically Nonlinear Analysis of Plane Frames Subjected to Temperature Changes"
> 
> Journal of Structural Engineering, November 2010, Vol. 136



ما هو اسم الموقع؟؟


----------



## kjelban (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يارب و فتح الله عليك و هداك و تولاك و نصرك و زادك من فضله يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## lubna ahmed (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي انا بحاجة ماسة للابحاث التالية جزاك الله خيرا


Flexural Analysis of Reinforced Concrete Beams Containing Steel Fibers : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 118, No. 10
ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Research - Microstructural analysis of RPC (Reactive Powder Concrete)


----------



## هاني سليمان (1 أغسطس 2012)

lubna ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي انا بحاجة ماسة للابحاث التالية جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> Flexural Analysis of Reinforced Concrete Beams Containing Steel Fibers : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 118, No. 10
> ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Research - Microstructural analysis of RPC (Reactive Powder Concrete)


3.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## رجل الليل (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اشكركم جزيل الشكر على تعوانكم لخدمه المهندسين واسال الله الكريم ان يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة
ممكن بحوث هذه العنواين لانني طالب ماجستير وجدا محتاجهم ولكم جزيل الشكر
1.
[h=1]Influence of polymer addition on biogenic sulfuricacid attack of concrete[/h]2. 
[h=1]Effects of fly ash and silica fume on the resistance of mortar to sulfuricacid and sulfate attack[/h]3. 
[h=1]Investigation of the effects of acid rain on the deterioration of cement concrete using accelerated tests established in laboratory[/h]4. 
[h=1]Chemical and microbiological tests to simulate sulfuricacid corrosion of polymer-modified concrete[/h]


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 أغسطس 2012)

رجل الليل قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكركم جزيل الشكر على تعوانكم لخدمه المهندسين واسال الله الكريم ان يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة
> ممكن بحوث هذه العنواين لانني طالب ماجستير وجدا محتاجهم ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 1.
> *Influence of polymer addition on biogenic sulfuricacid attack of concrete*
> ...



44.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
22.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
33.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
11.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (2 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعل عملك هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أرجو الحصول على هذه الأوراق البحثية من فضلك:
1- *Glossary of Grouting Terminology *, Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2005, Vol. 131, No. 12 : pp. 1534-1542

2- *Effects of Grout Composition, Depth and Injection Rate on Compaction Grouting *, Advances in Grouting and Ground Modification, Part 104 2000, pp. 16-31

3- *Properties of Fly Ash-Cement Cellular Grouts for Sliplining and Backfill Applications *, Advances in Grouting and Ground Modification, Part 104 2000, pp. 200-214

4- *Soil Grouting: Means, Methods and Design , *Grouting and Ground Treatment, 2003, pp. 1347-1359

5-*An Approach to the Design of LMD Grouting , * Advances in Grouting and Ground Modification, Part 104 2000, pp. 94-110

وشكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 أغسطس 2012)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعل عملك هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> أرجو الحصول على هذه الأوراق البحثية من فضلك:
> 1- *Glossary of Grouting Terminology *, Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2005, Vol. 131, No. 12 : pp. 1534-1542
> 
> ...


Soil Grouting Means, Methods and Design .pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
P r o p e r t i e s o f F l y A s h - C e m e n t C e l l u l a r Gr o u t s f o r S l i p l i n i n g a n d.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Glossary of Grouting Terminology.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
E F F E C T S O F G R O U T C O M P O S I T I O N , D E P T H A N D I N J E C T I O N R A T E.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
A n Approach to the Design o f LMD Grouting.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الاح هاني المحترم*

الاخ هاني المحترم
السلام عليكم
انا ارى انك تسمي الملفات بارقام عشوائيه عند الرفع... فانا من رايي والله اعلم لو انك تعنونها باسم البحث نفسه كما افعل انا ليتسنى لاي شخص يبحث عنها من ايجادها حين يكتب عنوانها في محركات البحث
حيث تكون الفائده اكبر ان شاء الله تعالى

شكر الله جهودك 

لك مني اطيب الود


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (4 أغسطس 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 أغسطس 2012)

رفاق الصحراء قال:


> الاخ هاني المحترم
> السلام عليكم
> انا ارى انك تسمي الملفات بارقام عشوائيه عند الرفع... فانا من رايي والله اعلم لو انك تعنونها باسم البحث نفسه كما افعل انا ليتسنى لاي شخص يبحث عنها من ايجادها حين يكتب عنوانها في محركات البحث
> حيث تكون الفائده اكبر ان شاء الله تعالى
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته..

شكرا علي الملاحظة و ان شاء الله ساعمل جهدي لحفظ الابحاث باسمائها..

تقبل احترامي


----------



## seddikiag (4 أغسطس 2012)

ابحث عن tassement consolidation
Principe de calcul des ouvrages(mur soutenement, fondation...)
cisaillement et pasticité
technique de l'ingénieur


----------



## kh-sh222 (5 أغسطس 2012)

بعد أذنك أريد الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:

ScienceDirect.com - Composites Part B: Engineering - Limit analysis of FRP strengthened masonry arches via nonlinear and linear programming

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950061811007902


----------



## ayameonikage (7 أغسطس 2012)

Limiting total internal sulphates in 15-75 MPa concrete in accordance to its mix proportions

G.F. Kheder and D.K.Assi


----------



## ayameonikage (7 أغسطس 2012)

عفية رحمة على والديكم ضروري هذا البحث احصل عليه (Limiting total internal sulphates in 15-75 MPa concrete in accordance to its mix proportions)

المؤلفين

G.F. Kheder and D.K.Assi


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أغسطس 2012)

kh-sh222 قال:


> بعد أذنك أريد الحصول على الأبحاث التالية:
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Composites Part B: Engineering - Limit analysis of FRP strengthened masonry arches via nonlinear and linear programming
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Construction and Building Materials - Bond behaviour of FRP strips glued on masonry: Experimental investigation and empirical formulation



Bond behaviour of FRP strips glued on masonry Experimental investigation and empirical formulation.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Limit analysis of FRP strengthened masonry arches via nonlinear and linear programming.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أغسطس 2012)

ayameonikage قال:


> عفية رحمة على والديكم ضروري هذا البحث احصل عليه (Limiting total internal sulphates in 15-75 MPa concrete in accordance to its mix proportions)
> 
> المؤلفين
> 
> G.F. Kheder and D.K.Assi



اسم الموقع ورابط البحث؟؟


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (7 أغسطس 2012)

seddikiag قال:


> ابحث عن tassement consolidation
> Principe de calcul des ouvrages(mur soutenement, fondation...)
> cisaillement et pasticité
> technique de l'ingénieur



*اسم الموقع ورابط البحث؟؟*


----------



## abuferas94 (11 أغسطس 2012)

اولا لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود
انا فى طور اعداد رسالة ماجستير فى الهندسة الانشائية وموضوع الرسالة ASR alkali silica reaction اتمنى ان اجد ابحاث او اية ورقات تتحدث فى هذا الموضوع 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 أغسطس 2012)

abuferas94 قال:


> اولا لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود
> انا فى طور اعداد رسالة ماجستير فى الهندسة الانشائية وموضوع الرسالة ASR alkali silica reaction اتمنى ان اجد ابحاث او اية ورقات تتحدث فى هذا الموضوع
> ولك جزيل الشكر



و لما لاتبحث عن هذه الابحاث بنفسك...انا استغرب من طلبات من هذا النوع...المفترض كطالب ماجستير تعرف الابحاث التي تريدها و تقوم بتنقيتها..اسمحلي هذا عملك و ليس عملي...

ضع روابط للابحاث التي تريدها و من ثم يتم تلبيه الطلب


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (13 أغسطس 2012)

*أستأذنك هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن :
*
E*ffect of a Cationic Surfactant on the Behavior of Acrylamide Grout and Grouted Sand,* Geo-Frontiers 2011, 2011, pp. 687-696

I*n Situ Experimental Study on SDC Grouting in Shanghai Saturated Soft Clay,* Geo-Frontiers 2011, 2011, pp. 2504-2513

*Monitoring and Modeling Grout Efficiency of Lifting Structure in Soft Clay*, International Journal of Geomechanics 2010- 10(6)p. 223-229

*Quantitative Analysis on Microstructure of Clay Subgrade by Grouting*, ICTE 2011, 2011, pp. 1874-1879

*Fracture Grouting to Lift Structure in Clayey Sand, *Art of Foundation Engineering Practice, Part 198 2010, pp. 470-485

*بارك الله في عملك هذا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (14 أغسطس 2012)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> *أستأذنك هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن :
> *
> E*ffect of a Cationic Surfactant on the Behavior of Acrylamide Grout and Grouted Sand,* Geo-Frontiers 2011, 2011, pp. 687-696
> 
> ...



اسم الموفع او اكتب الروابط؟؟


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
استأذنكم اخوانى فى الابحاث الاتيه
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Three-dimensional finite element modeling of composite girder bridges
ScienceDirect.com - Fire Safety Journal - Finite element modelling of steel fin plate connections in fire
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear connection

وشكرا جزيلا لكم,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (14 أغسطس 2012)

*أشكرك على اهتمامك 
بالنسبة لاسم المقع فهو :

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
*


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (14 أغسطس 2012)

*اسم الموقع هو :

ascelibrary.org/action/doSearch*


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## soh-2008 (14 أغسطس 2012)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## abuferas94 (15 أغسطس 2012)

اخ هانى سليمان
اولا شكرا على الرد ، ثانيا انا لم اطلب منك ان تحل محلى بالبحث انا اعرف جيدا ما هو مطلوب منى كان ممكن ان تقول لى انه لايوجد عندك مثل هذه المواضيع او ان ترد بكلمة طيبة 
عندما قرات ردك وجدت فيه نوع من القسوة على لم اعهدها فى هذا الملتقى المفيد جدا عموما اشكرك على الرد ولن اسالك مجددا وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (15 أغسطس 2012)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> *اسم الموقع هو :
> 
> ascelibrary.org/action/doSearch*


Fracture Grouting to Lift Structure in Clayey Sand.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
In-situ Experimental Study on SDC Grouting.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Monitoring and Modeling Grout Efficiency of Lifting.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
QUANTITATIVE ANALYSIS ON MICROSTRUCTURE OF CLAY.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Effect of a Cationic Surfactant on the Behavior of Acrylamide Grout and_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكرك شكراً جزيلاً وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
*


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 أغسطس 2012)

abuferas94 قال:


> اخ هانى سليمان
> اولا شكرا على الرد ، ثانيا انا لم اطلب منك ان تحل محلى بالبحث انا اعرف جيدا ما هو مطلوب منى كان ممكن ان تقول لى انه لايوجد عندك مثل هذه المواضيع او ان ترد بكلمة طيبة
> عندما قرات ردك وجدت فيه نوع من القسوة على لم اعهدها فى هذا الملتقى المفيد جدا عموما اشكرك على الرد ولن اسالك مجددا وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه



اخي الكريم...اعتذر منك اذا كان كلامي جرحك...القصد من ردي عليك النصيحة لا اكثر..


----------



## جمال هريري (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أستأذنك هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن 

*
http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)CF.1943-5509.0000077


​*بارك الله في عملك هذا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## جمال هريري (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أستأذنك هذه البحث إن أمكن*:-


ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Geology - Experimental study of lateral restraint effects on the potential heave of expansive soils


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أنا الآن أحضر مقترح لبحث الدكتوراة ، وأحتاج هذه الأبحاث من موقع sciencedirect

ScienceDirect.com - Bioresource Technology - Energy use and recovery strategies within wastewater treatment and sludge handling at pulp and paper mills

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Biotechnology - Low cost microbial fuel cells for energy recovery from wastewater

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Hazardous Materials - Process control, energy recovery and cost savings in acetic acid wastewater treatment

ScienceDirect.com - Treatise on Water Science - 4.12 - Wastewater as a Source of Energy, Nutrients, and Service Water

ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Hydrogen Energy - Optimizing energy harvest in wastewater treatment by combining anaerobic hydrogen producing biofermentor (HPB) and microbial fuel cell (MFC)

ScienceDirect.com - Water Research - Anaerobic treatment of municipal wastewater at ambient temperature: Analysis of archaeal community structure and recovery of dissolved methane

ScienceDirect.com - Bioresource Technology - Optimization of biohydrogen and methane recovery within a cassava ethanol wastewater/waste integrated management system

ScienceDirect.com - Water Research - Hydrogen and methane production from swine wastewater using microbial electrolysis cells

ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Hydrogen Energy - Production of hydrogen from domestic wastewater using a bioelectrochemically assisted microbial reactor (BEAMR)

وشكرا لكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 أغسطس 2012)

جمال هريري قال:


> *أستأذنك هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن
> 
> *Study of Expansive Soils and Residential Foundations on Expansive Soils in Arizona : Journal of Performance of Constructed Facilities: Vol. 25, No. 1
> 
> ...



تفضل اخي
Optimum post-tensioning cable forces of Mau-Lo Hsi cable-stayed bridge.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 أغسطس 2012)

جمال هريري قال:


> *أستأذنك هذه الأبحاث إن أمكن
> 
> *Study of Expansive Soils and Residential Foundations on Expansive Soils in Arizona : Journal of Performance of Constructed Facilities: Vol. 25, No. 1
> 
> ...



المرفقات


----------



## فراس خيري (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكمانا محتاج للبحثين التاليين من ICE - - Virtual Library ان امكن في حالة توفرهاICE Virtual Library : The page you requested is not available الشكر مقدما


----------



## فراس خيري (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج البحثين التاليين ان امكنICE Virtual Library : The page you requested is not available


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 أغسطس 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> استأذنكم اخوانى فى الابحاث الاتيه
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Three-dimensional finite element modeling of composite girder bridges
> ScienceDirect.com - Fire Safety Journal - Finite element modelling of steel fin plate connections in fire
> ...



اخوانى لااحد قام بالرد على فى هذه الابحاث هل هى متاحه لديكم ام ماذا وشاكر جدا لمجهودكم الرائع..............................


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 أغسطس 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى لااحد قام بالرد على فى هذه الابحاث هل هى متاحه لديكم ام ماذا وشاكر جدا لمجهودكم الرائع..............................



اعتذر منك عن السهو عن طلبك...
تفضل
Three-dimensional
Finite element modelling of steel
Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كنت قد طلبت أوراق عمل ، ولكني وجدتهم إلا واحدة وهي :

ScienceDirect.com - Treatise on Water Science - 4.12 - Wastewater as a Source of Energy, Nutrients, and Service Water

أرجو توفيرها ، يبدو أنها شابتر من كتاب أو ما شابه

وشكرا لكم


----------



## رفاق الصحراء (21 أغسطس 2012)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا الآن أحضر مقترح لبحث الدكتوراة ، وأحتاج هذه الأبحاث من موقع sciencedirect
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Bioresource Technology - Energy use and recovery strategies within wastewater treatment and sludge handling at pulp and paper mills
> ...


 ارجو ان تطلب هذا العدد مره واحده

Anaerobic treatment of municipal wastewater at ambient temperature Analysis of archaeal community structure and recovery of dissolved methane.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Energy use and recovery strategies within wastewater treatment and sludge handling at pulp and paper mills.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Hydrogen and methane production from swine wastewater using microbial electrolysis cells.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Low cost microbial fuel cells for energy recovery from wastewater.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Optimization of biohydrogen and methane recovery within a cassava ethanol wastewater waste integrated management system.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Optimizing energy harvest in wastewater treatment by combining anaerobic hydrogen producing biofermentor (HPB) and microbial fuel cell (MFC).pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Process control, energy recovery and cost savings in acetic acid wastewater treatment.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Production of hydrogen from domestic wastewater using a bioelectrochemically assisted microbial reactor (BEAMR).pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 أغسطس 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اعتذر منك عن السهو عن طلبك...
> تفضل
> Three-dimensional
> Finite element modelling of steel
> Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download



بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعلك الله دائما فى خدمه طالبى العلم وخدمه الموقع


----------



## جمال هريري (22 أغسطس 2012)

من فضلك:
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

بارك الله في علمك و عملك


----------



## جمال هريري (22 أغسطس 2012)

من فضلك
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## جمال هريري (22 أغسطس 2012)

من فضلك:An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## ADR (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم محتاج الورقة التالية

[h=1]CPC-18 Measurement of hardened concrete carbonation depth[/h]

Materials and Structures, Volume 21, Number 6 - SpringerLink


----------



## هاني سليمان (27 أغسطس 2012)

جمال هريري قال:


> من فضلك
> An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


غير متاح لي


----------



## هاني سليمان (27 أغسطس 2012)

ADR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتم محتاج الورقة التالية
> 
> ...



المرفقات


----------



## mhmd suliman (28 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## abu Habib (30 أغسطس 2012)

1000* شكر*​


----------



## ahmed arfa (31 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن هذه الابحاث
*Numerical simulation of ground flow caused by seismic liquefaction*

Volume 18, Issue 7, October 1999, Pages 473–485


​*Assessment of soil liquefaction incorporating earthquake characteristics*

Volume 24, Issue 11, December 2004, Pages 867–875



​*Fuzzy neural network models for liquefaction prediction*

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 22, Issue 8, September 2002, Pages 685–694



​*Evaluation of reliquefaction resistance using shaking table tests*

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 31, Issue 4, April 2011, Pages 682–691





*Strain energy based evaluation of liquefaction and residual pore water pressure in sands using cyclic torsional shear experiments*

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 35, April 2012, Pages 13–28







*Seismotectonic and liquefaction studies of an industrial site in Northern India*

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering

Volume 17, Issue 6, August 1998, Pages 349–355





*Residual strength after liquefaction: A rheological approach*

Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 26, Issues 2–4, February–April 2006, Pages 143–151






*Strain energy based evaluation of liquefaction and residual pore water pressure in sands using cyclic **torsional shear experiments**

*

*Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering
Volume 35, April 2012, Pages 13–28
*

* 

*


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أشكركم على حسن تعاونكم .. وأحتاج توفير البحث التالي:
ScienceDirect.com - Treatise on Water Science - 4.12 - Wastewater as a Source of Energy, Nutrients, and Service Water

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وسام عرب (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ ممكن المساعدة في توفير هذه الابحاث وشكر جزيلا مقدما
Effects of soil plug on behavior of driven pipe piles : Matsumoto, T; Takei, M *Soils Found*_V31, N2, June 1991, P14–34_
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts - Effects of soil plug on behavior of driven pipe piles: Matsumoto, T; Takei, M Soils FoundV31, N2, June 1991, P14â€“34
Soil plug in open-ended pipe piles : Randolph, M F; May, M; Leong, E C; Hyden, A M; Murff, J D *J Geotech Engng Div ASCE*_V118, N5, May 1992, P743–759_
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts - Soil plug in open-ended pipe piles: Randolph, M F; May, M; Leong, E C; Hyden, A M; Murff, J D J Geotech Engng Div ASCEV118, N5, May 1992, P743â
Shaft frictional resistance of long pipe piles driven into dense sands : Tsien, S I *Proc 18th Offshore Technology Conference, Houston, 5–8 May 1986*_V1, P601–P608. Publ Richardson, Texas: OTC, 1986_
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts - Shaft frictional resistance of long pipe piles driven into dense sands: Tsien, S I Proc 18th Offshore Technology Conference, Houston, 5â€“8 May
Behaviour of dry sands in steel pipe piles : Kisheda, H; Uesugi, M; Morita, S *Proc 8th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 11–15 March 1985*_V1, P3/41–P3/47. Publ Kuala Lumpur: Organising Committee, 1986_
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts - Behaviour of dry sands in steel pipe piles: Kisheda, H; Uesugi, M; Morita, S Proc 8th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Kuala Lumpur, Ma


----------



## yasser_goldstone (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد هذه الاوراق

Earthquake Simulator Tests and Associated Experimental, Analytical, and Correlation Studies of One-Fifth Scale Model
Journal Details


An evaluation of the design and analytical seismic response of a seven-story reinforced concrete frame-wall structure
The Earthquake Engineering Online Archive - (Nisee e-library)


----------



## yasser_goldstone (8 سبتمبر 2012)

معذرة اريد هذه الاوراق ايضا

Response Modification Factors for Seismic Design of Circular Reinforced Concrete Bridge Columns
Response Modification Factors for Seismic Design of Circular Reinforced Concrete Bridge Columns


Seismic Response Modification Factors

Seismic Response Modification Factors

Response modification factor for steel moment-resisting frames by different pushover analysis methods

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Response modification factor for steel moment-resisting frames by different pushover analysis methods


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (10 سبتمبر 2012)

برجاء هذه الأبحاث :1-	Analytical Model for Fracture Grouting in Sand Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering Jun 2011, Vol. 137, No. 6, pp. 611-620.2-	Compensation Grouting, Laboratory and Field Investigations ,Geotechnical Engineering for Transportation Projects, Part 126 2004, pp. 1894-19043- Au, S.K.A., Soga, K., Jafari, M.R., Bolton, M.D., and Komiya, K. (2003). "Factorsaffecting long-term efficiency of compensation grouting in clays." J. Geotechnicaland Geoenvironmental Engineering, 129(3): 254–262.4- Soga, K., Au, S.K.A., Jafari, M.R., and Bolton, M.D. (2004). "Laboratory investigation ofmultiple grout injections into clay." Geotechnique, 54(2): 81–90.5- Compaction Grouting for Sinkhole Repair at WAC Bennett Dam, Grouting and Ground Treatment, 2003, pp. 869-880 وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218434-202.html#ixzz265yx1E1Lبرجاء هذه الأبحاث :1-	Analytical Model for Fracture Grouting in Sand Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering Jun 2011, Vol. 137, No. 6, pp. 611-620.2-	Compensation Grouting, Laboratory and Field Investigations ,Geotechnical Engineering for Transportation Projects, Part 126 2004, pp. 1894-19043- Au, S.K.A., Soga, K., Jafari, M.R., Bolton, M.D., and Komiya, K. (2003). "Factorsaffecting long-term efficiency of compensation grouting in clays." J. Geotechnicaland Geoenvironmental Engineering, 129(3): 254–262.4- Soga, K., Au, S.K.A., Jafari, M.R., and Bolton, M.D. (2004). "Laboratory investigation ofmultiple grout injections into clay." Geotechnique, 54(2): 81–90.5- Compaction Grouting for Sinkhole Repair at WAC Bennett Dam, Grouting and Ground Treatment, 2003, pp. 869-880 وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الأبحاث هي كالتالي 1)	,Analytical Model for Fracture Grouting in Sand Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering Jun 2011, Vol. 137, No. 6, pp. 611-620.(2)	Compensation Grouting, Laboratory and Field Investigations ,Geotechnical Engineering for Transportation Projects, Part 126 2004, pp. 1894-1904(3) Au, S.K.A., Soga, K., Jafari, M.R., Bolton, M.D., and Komiya, K. (2003). "Factors affecting long-term efficiency of compensation grouting in clays." J. Geotechnicaland Geoenvironmental Engineering, 129(3): 254–262(4) Soga, K., Au, S.K.A., Jafari, M.R., and Bolton, M.D. (2004). "Laboratory investigation of multiple grout injections into clay." Geotechnique, 54(2): 81–90(5) Compaction Grouting for Sinkhole Repair at WAC Bennett Dam, Grouting and Ground Treatment, 2003, pp. 869-880وشكراً


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن البحث بالرابط أدناه
In-plane vibrations of soil deposits with variable shear modulus: I. Surface waves - Vrettos - 2005 - International Journal for Numerical and Analytical Methods in Geomechanics - Wiley Online Library
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن هذا البحث

[h=1]*Soil liquefaction modeling by Genetic Expression Programming and Neuro-Fuzzy*[/h]


----------



## anass81 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير البحث التالي

Seismic Hazard Analysis for Retrofitting of Mashhad Power Plant against the Earthquake : Geotechnical Special Publications: Vol. 211, No.


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## eng.ammar10 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك 

*


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed arfa قال:


> ممكن هذه الابحاث
> *Numerical simulation of ground flow caused by seismic liquefaction*
> 
> Volume 18, Issue 7, October 1999, Pages 473–485
> ...


3_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
5_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
4_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0267726199000226-main_3.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
2_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد سعيد جبر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكركم على حسن تعاونكم .. وأحتاج توفير البحث التالي:
> ScienceDirect.com - Treatise on Water Science - 4.12 - Wastewater as a Source of Energy, Nutrients, and Service Water
> ...


غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وسام عرب قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ ممكن المساعدة في توفير هذه الابحاث وشكر جزيلا مقدما
> Effects of soil plug on behavior of driven pipe piles : Matsumoto, T; Takei, M *Soils Found*_V31, N2, June 1991, P14–34_
> ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences & Geomechanics Abstracts - Effects of soil plug on behavior of driven pipe piles: Matsumoto, T; Takei, M Soils FoundV31, N2, June 1991, P14â€“34
> Soil plug in open-ended pipe piles : Randolph, M F; May, M; Leong, E C; Hyden, A M; Murff, J D *J Geotech Engng Div ASCE*_V118, N5, May 1992, P743–759_
> ...


1-s2.0-0148906287921541-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-014890628792170X-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-0148906292919393-main_3.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-014890629292489Y-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد هذه الاوراق
> 
> Earthquake Simulator Tests and Associated Experimental, Analytical, and Correlation Studies of One-Fifth Scale Model
> ...


غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> برجاء هذه الأبحاث :1- Analytical Model for Fracture Grouting in Sand Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering Jun 2011, Vol. 137, No. 6, pp. 611-620.2- Compensation Grouting, Laboratory and Field Investigations ,Geotechnical Engineering for Transportation Projects, Part 126 2004, pp. 1894-19043- Au, S.K.A., Soga, K., Jafari, M.R., Bolton, M.D., and Komiya, K. (2003). "Factorsaffecting long-term efficiency of compensation grouting in clays." J. Geotechnicaland Geoenvironmental Engineering, 129(3): 254–262.4- Soga, K., Au, S.K.A., Jafari, M.R., and Bolton, M.D. (2004). "Laboratory investigation ofmultiple grout injections into clay." Geotechnique, 54(2): 81–90.5- Compaction Grouting for Sinkhole Repair at WAC Bennett Dam, Grouting and Ground Treatment, 2003, pp. 869-880 وشكراً جزيلاً


4_5.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
3_5.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
2_5.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed arfa قال:


> ممكن هذا البحث
> 
> *Soil liquefaction modeling by Genetic Expression Programming and Neuro-Fuzzy*


11.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير البحث التالي
> 
> Seismic Hazard Analysis for Retrofitting of Mashhad Power Plant against the Earthquake : Geotechnical Special Publications: Vol. 211, No.


22_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

Saif Elmousawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن البحث بالرابط أدناه
> In-plane vibrations of soil deposits with variable shear modulus: I. Surface waves - Vrettos - 2005 - International Journal for Numerical and Analytical Methods in Geomechanics - Wiley Online Library
> وشكرا جزيلا


غير متاح


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ان لم ارد علي طلب ذلكك بسبب ان البحث غير متح لي

ادعو لي بالتوفيق


----------



## rj.civileng (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الابحاث التالية
Debonding in RC Beams Shear Strengthened with Complete FRP Wraps : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 9, No. 5
Behavior of RC Beams Shear Strengthened with Bonded or Unbonded FRP Wraps : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 13, No. 5
An Accurate and Efficient Finite Element for Reinforced Concrete Beams Flexurally Retrofitted with FRP : Proceedings: Vol. , No.
Flexural Performance of RC Elements with FRP Reinforcement : Proceedings: Vol. , No.
Effect of Transverse Steel on the Response of RC Beams Strengthened in Shear by FRP: Experimental Study : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 13, No. 5
Journal Details
Size Effects for Reinforced Concrete Beams Strengthened in Shear with CFRP Strips
Numerical Modeling of FRP Shear-Strengthened Reinforced Concrete Beams : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 11, No. 6


----------



## yasser_goldstone (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتى بهذه الاوراق

Evaluation of behaviour factors on the basis of ductility and overstrength studies
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Evaluation of behaviour factors on the basis of ductility and overstrength studies

Probabilistic evaluation of behaviour factors in EC8-designed R/C frames
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Probabilistic evaluation of behaviour factors in EC8-designed R/C frames

Seismic response of composite frames—II. Calculation of behaviour factors
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Seismic response of composite framesâ€”II. Calculation of behaviour factors

A methodology for the probabilistic assessment of behaviour factors
Bulletin of Earthquake Engineering, Volume 8, Number 1 - SpringerLink


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 سبتمبر 2012)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو افادتى بهذه الاوراق
> 
> Evaluation of behaviour factors on the basis of ductility and overstrength studies
> ...




fulltext_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0141029699000267-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0141029698000509-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-014102969500212X-main_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## scream_tn (22 سبتمبر 2012)

i need this article

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...98049911700075

thanks in advance​


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 سبتمبر 2012)

scream_tn قال:


> i need this article
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...98049911700075
> 
> thanks in advance​


...sorry My subscription dose not cover it


----------



## anass81 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 22_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download



بارك الله فيك اخي هاني


----------



## scream_tn (23 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks for help


----------



## struct-eng (24 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى منك ان تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث

Mathematical modelling of column base plate connections (John Ch. Ermopoulos, George N. Stamatopoulos)
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Mathematical modelling of column base plate connections

Analytical modelling of column-base plates under cyclic loading (J.Ch. Ermopoulos, G.N. Stamatopoulos
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Analytical modelling of column-base plates under cyclic loading


Uplift tests on column base plate connections (Tim Wilkinson1, Adrian Daniels2, Mitchell Wilton2, aniel Wood
ScienceDirect.com - Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures - - Uplift tests on column base plate connections


Parametric analysis of the structural response of steel base plate connections M.J. Kontoleon, E.S. Mistakidis, C.C. BaniotopoulosCorresponding author contact information, P.D. Panagiotopoulos1
ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Parametric analysis of the structural response of steel base plate connections


Determination of the base plate stiffness and strength of steel storage racks Benoit P. Gilberta, b, Kim J.R. Rasmussena, 1
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Determination of the base plate stiffness and strength of steel storage racks


Interaction curves for column base-plate connections G.N. Stamatopoulos, J.Ch. Ermopoulos
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Interaction curves for column base-plate connections


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## civil nsra (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ....موضوع قيم وانشاء الله يجزيكم ربي خيرا اني بحاجة ماسة لاي بحث يتحدث عن مقارنة حساب الكميات التخمينية بالطرق التقليدية وباستخدام البرامج الحديثة .. ارجو المساعدة حيث بحثت في عدة مواقع ولم اعثر على اي بحث ....مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## salah mohsen (26 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​جزى الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناته
اريد مجموع من الابحاث ضرورى لانى متوقف عليهم منذ فتره واريد ان ارجع واكمل رسالة الماجيستير الخاصه بى
[26] Ross AC, Jerome DM, Tedesco JW, Hughes ML. Strengthening of
reinforced concrete beams with externally bonded composite
laminates. ACI Struct J 1999;96(2):212–20.
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=612

[28] Nguyen DM, Chan TK, Cheong HK. Brittle failure and bond
development length of CFRP-concrete beams. ASCE J Compos
Construct 2001;5(1):12–17.
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?124337

[29] Rahimi H, Hutchinson A. Concrete beams strengthened with externally
bonded FRP plates. ASCE J Compos Construct 2001;5(1):44–56.
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?124331

[30] Fanning PJ, Kelly O. Ultimate response of RC beams strengthened
with CFRP plates. ASCE J Compos Construct 2001;5(2):122–7.
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?125750


----------



## salah mohsen (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث

https://springerlink3.metapress.com...qazy4hmgzyro40kdfobgm&sh=www.springerlink.com

https://springerlink3.metapress.com...qazy4hmgzyro40kdfobgm&sh=www.springerlink.com

https://springerlink3.metapress.com...qazy4hmgzyro40kdfobgm&sh=www.springerlink.com

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Dear brothers and sisters...i"m so busy these days, i will respond to your requests in the week end. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## salah mohsen (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اعانك الله ووفقك ويسر لك الامور


----------



## qaisalkurdy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن نحصل عالكتب التالية
R.E. Walpole and R.H.Myers, ((probability and statistics for engineers and scientists)) ,Maxwell Mcmillan International Series, Newyork, 1990

j.p.holman and w.j.gajda,((Experimental methods for engineers)),McGraw Hill, Singapore,1989 edition 7


----------



## salah mohsen (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احصل على الابحاث دى واسف على الكثره

Oehlers DJ, Moran JP. Premature failure of externally plated reinforced concrete beams. ASCE J Struct Eng 1990;116(4):979–95. 20 sample[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ Premature Failure of Externally Plated Reinforced Concrete Beams : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 116, No. 4[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Triantaﬁllou TC, Plevris N. Strengthening of RC beams with epoxy[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]bonded ﬁbre composite materials. Mater Struct 1992;25:201–11.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02473064[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Flexural strengthening of concrete beams using externally bonded composite materials[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.sciencedirect.com.zdl.zu.edu.eg:81/science/article/pii/S0950061809900344[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ Predictions of the maximum plate end stresses of FRP strengthened beams​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/macr.1996.48.177.343[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ Brittle Failure in FRP Plate and Sheet Bonded Beams*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=487[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Garden HN, Hollaway LC, Thorne AM. A preliminary evaluation of[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]carbon ﬁbre reinforced polymer plates for strengthening reinforced[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]concrete members. Proceedings of the Institution of Civil Engineers:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Structures and buildings, vol. 123. 1997. p. 127–42.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/istbu.1997.29302[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​


----------



## salah mohsen (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احصل على الابحاث دى
ICE Virtual Library : Experimental and analytical investigation of FRP strengthened beam response: Part I

http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/istbu.1999.31897

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=12437

Matthys S. Structural behavior and design of concrete beams strengthened
with externally bonded FRP reinforcement. PhD thesis. Ghent University;
2000. p. 345 ولم اجد رابط لها




وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud46 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
[39] David E, Djelal C, Ragneau E, Bodin FB. Use of FRP to strengthen
and repair RC beams: experimental study and numerical simulations,
Inroceedings of the eighth international conference on advanced
composites for concrete repair. 1999.


[44] Gao B, Kim JK, Leung CKY. Taper ended FRP strips bonded to
RC beams: experiments and FEM analysis. In: The 2nd international
conference on FRP composites in civil engineering. 2004.
[45] Ahmed O, Van Gemert D. Effect of longitudinal carbon ﬁber
reinforced plastic laminates on shear capacity of reinforced concrete
beams, In: Proceedings of the fourth international symposium on ﬁber
reinforced polymer reinforcement for reinforced concrete structures.
1999, p. 933–43.
[46] Ahmed O, Van Gemert D. Behaviour of RC beams strengthened
in bending by CFRP laminates, In: Proceedings of the eighth
international conference on advanced composites for concrete repair.
1999.
[47] Beber AJ, Filho AC, Campagnolo JL. Flexural strengthening of R/C
beams with CFRP sheets, In: Proceedings of the eighth international
conference on advanced composites for concrete repair. 1999.


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى منك ان تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 
> Mathematical modelling of column base plate connections (John Ch. Ermopoulos, George N. Stamatopoulos)
> ...


1-s2.0-S0045794998002326-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0143974X97000382-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0143974X96000430-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0143974X11000150-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-0143974X9500011J-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​جزى الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناته
> اريد مجموع من الابحاث ضرورى لانى متوقف عليهم منذ فتره واريد ان ارجع واكمل رسالة الماجيستير الخاصه بى
> [26] Ross AC, Jerome DM, Tedesco JW, Hughes ML. Strengthening of
> reinforced concrete beams with externally bonded composite
> ...


96-S23_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
3_8.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
2_8.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1_5.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 
> https://springerlink3.metapress.com...qazy4hmgzyro40kdfobgm&sh=www.springerlink.com
> 
> ...


22_5.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
11_3.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

البحث الاول و الاخر نفس بعض


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

qaisalkurdy قال:


> ممكن نحصل عالكتب التالية
> R.E. Walpole and R.H.Myers, ((probability and statistics for engineers and scientists)) ,Maxwell Mcmillan International Series, Newyork, 1990
> 
> j.p.holman and w.j.gajda,((Experimental methods for engineers)),McGraw Hill, Singapore,1989 edition 7



هذا كتب اخي الكريم


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن احصل على الابحاث دى واسف على الكثره
> 
> Oehlers DJ, Moran JP. Premature failure of externally plated reinforced concrete beams. ASCE J Struct Eng 1990;116(4):979–95. 20 sample​ Premature Failure of Externally Plated Reinforced Concrete Beams : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 116, No. 4​ Triantaﬁllou TC, Plevris N. Strengthening of RC beams with epoxy​ bonded ﬁbre composite materials. Mater Struct 1992;25:201–11.​ http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02473064​ Flexural strengthening of concrete beams using externally bonded composite materials​ http://www.sciencedirect.com.zdl.zu.edu.eg:81/science/article/pii/S0950061809900344​ Predictions of the maximum plate end stresses of FRP strengthened beams​ http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/macr.1996.48.177.343​ Brittle Failure in FRP Plate and Sheet Bonded Beams​ http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=487​ Garden HN, Hollaway LC, Thorne AM. A preliminary evaluation of​ carbon ﬁbre reinforced polymer plates for strengthening reinforced​ concrete members. Proceedings of the Institution of Civil Engineers:​ Structures and buildings, vol. 123. 1997. p. 127–42.​ http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/istbu.1997.29302​


444.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
333.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
222.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
111_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن احصل على الابحاث دى
> ICE Virtual Library : Experimental and analytical investigation of FRP strengthened beam response: Part I
> 
> ...


1111.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

eng mahmoud46 قال:


> ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> [39] David E, Djelal C, Ragneau E, Bodin FB. Use of FRP to strengthen
> and repair RC beams: experimental study and numerical simulations,
> Inroceedings of the eighth international conference on advanced
> ...




الرجاء كتابة اسم البحث بوضوح...و ضع الرابط ايضا


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 سبتمبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي هاني



هل من تفسير (ملتقى طلبات الكتب الهندسية eBook Requests)​

*لتظهر لي الرسالة التالية...
هاني سليمان*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:​


حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.


----------



## salah mohsen (30 سبتمبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 444.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> 333.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> 222.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> 111_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن يوجد بحثين ناقصين 

ICE Virtual Library : A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION OF CARBON FIBRE REINFORCED POLYMER PLATES FOR STRENGTHENING REINFORCED CONCRETE MEMBERS.

ICE Virtual Library : Predictions of the maximum plate end stresses of FRP strengthened beams: Part II

اسال الله ان يوفقك وان يسهل لك الامور كما تسهلها على الناس


----------



## salah mohsen (30 سبتمبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 1111.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download



جزاك الله خير ولكن تم الحصول على بحث من 4 ابحاث واليك الابحاث الناقصه

ICE Virtual Library : DEBONDING OF CARBON-FIBRE-REINFORCED POLYMER PLATE FROM CONCRETE BEAMS.

ICE Virtual Library : Experimental and analytical investigation of FRP strengthened beam response: Part I

Structural behavior and design of concrete beams strengthened with externally bonded FRP reinforcement. PhD thesis. Ghent University
ولم اجد رابط لهذا البحث الاخير 

وهذا بحث اخر اريده
http://www.crcnetbase.com/doi/abs/10.1201/9780203970850.ch43

وجزاك الله خير ونفع بك ويسر لك امرك


----------



## anass81 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> هل من تفسير (ملتقى طلبات الكتب الهندسية eBook Requests)​
> 
> *لتظهر لي الرسالة التالية...
> هاني سليمان*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:​
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي هاني

هي رسالة خطأ تظهر بين الحين والاخر , وتختفي في الغالب بعد يوم او اثنين
ارجو اعلامي اذا كنت لا زلت تعاني من هذه المشكلة غداً وسوف أراسل الادارة لحلها بإذن الله


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 سبتمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ولكن يوجد بحثين ناقصين
> 
> ICE Virtual Library : A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION OF CARBON FIBRE REINFORCED POLYMER PLATES FOR STRENGTHENING REINFORCED CONCRETE MEMBERS.
> ...



اخي الكريم الابحاث غير متاحة و لذلط لم اضع رابط


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورين جدا على الابحاث المفيدة, ممكن من فضلك اطلب الابحاث التالية:
Structural Reliability of Concrete Bridges Including Improved Chloride-Induced Corrosion Models
structural safety, volume 22, issue 4, January 2000, pages 313-333
البحث الثاني:
Reliability and Performance Based Design 
structural safety, volume 23, issue 4, October 2001, pages 407-428
البحث الثالث:
Failure Processes of Modeled Recycled Aggregate Concrete Under Uni Axial Compression
pages 1149-1158
Wengui Li, Jianzhuang Xiao, Zhihui Sun, Surendra P. Shah
البحث الرابع:
Effects of Reinforcement Cofiguration and Sustained Load on the Behavior of Reinforced Concrete Beams Affected by Reinforcing Steel Corrosion
pages 1202-1209
L.Hariche, Y.Ballim, M.Bouhicha, S.Kenai

شكرا مرة ثانية لجهودكم الرائعة


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورين جدا على الابحاث المفيدة, ممكن من فضلك اطلب الابحاث التالية:

Structural Reliability of Concrete Bridges Including Improved Chloride-Induced Corrosion Models
structural safety, volume 22, issue 4, January 2000, pages 313-333
البحث الثاني:
Reliability and Performance Based Design 
structural safety, volume 23, issue 4, October 2001, pages 407-428
البحث الثالث:
Failure Processes of Modeled Recycled Aggregate Concrete Under Uni Axial Compression
pages 1149-1158
Wengui Li, Jianzhuang Xiao, Zhihui Sun, Surendra P. Shah
البحث الرابع:
Effects of Reinforcement Configuration and Sustained Load on the Behavior of Reinforced Concrete Beams Affected by Reinforcing Steel Corrosion
pages 1202-1209
L.Hariche, Y.Ballim, M.Bouhicha, S.Kenai

شكرا مرة ثانية لجهودكم الرائعة


----------



## salah mohsen (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اخي الكريم الابحاث غير متاحة و لذلط لم اضع رابط



جزاك الله خيرا على ما وضعته من ابحاث ولكن ما معنى غير متاحه 
وارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
http://www.crcnetbase.com/doi/abs/10...203970850.ch43


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Settlement and Moisture Movement in Collapsible Soils : Journal of Geotechnical Engineering: Vol. 116, No. 10

The Treatment of Collapsible Loess Soils Using Cement Materials : Geotechnical Special Publications: Vol. 178, No.

Prediction of Field Collapse of Soils Due to Wetting : Journal of Geotechnical Engineering: Vol. 114, No. 1


----------



## struct-eng (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع. ياريت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث
ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Finite element analysis of column base plates

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Experimental and analytical investigation of steel column bases

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Experimental investigation of embedded steel plates in reinforced concrete structures

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Fatigue strength of steel pipe-base plate connections

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Dynamic response of column bases

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - The non-linear model of embedded steelâ€“concrete composite column bases

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Inelastic response of composite steel and concrete base column connections

ScienceDirect.com - Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures - - Uplift tests on column base plate connections

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Column-base response under applied moment

شكرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 أكتوبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على ما وضعته من ابحاث ولكن ما معنى غير متاحه
> وارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
> http://www.crcnetbase.com/doi/abs/10...203970850.ch43



غير متاحة..يعني اشتراكي لا يغطيها


----------



## هاني سليمان (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اخواني اخواتي...

انا ابحث عن كل الابحاث التي تضعونها...و اي بحث اشتراكي يغطيه ارفعه فقط...ليس لدي الوقت الكافي لان اشرح في كل مشاركة سبب عدم احضار الابحاث كاملة... 

و اخيرا ادعوا لاخوكم بالشفاء لما هو فيه من المرض


----------



## Sana89 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالبحوث التالية مع جزيل الشكر 
ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Research - Compressive stressâ€“strain relationship of steel fibre-reinforced concrete at early age
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Cement Composites and Lightweight Concrete - Technical notes: Some properties of steel fibre concrete at early ages


----------



## وسام عرب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر استاذ هاني


----------



## hammyhamido (4 أكتوبر 2012)

salam alikoum
i need this articles please:
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Investigation of secondary prying in thick built-up T-stub connections using nonlinear finite element modeling
ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Behaviour of welded aluminium T-stub joints under monotonic loading
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Hysteresis behavior of t-stub connections with superelastic shape memory fasteners
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Mechanical models for the analysis of bolted T-stub connections under cyclic loads
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Mechanical modeling of bolted T-stub connections under cyclic loads Part I: Stiffness Modeling
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Built-up T-stub connections for moment resisting frames: Experimental and finite element investigation for prequalification
sorry if i'm lot demanding


----------



## باسم رضوان (4 أكتوبر 2012)

reactive powder concrete behavior in different tempratures


----------



## باسم رضوان (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ICE Virtual Library : Microstructural behaviour of reactive powder concrete under different heating regimes


----------



## lemon tree (6 أكتوبر 2012)

تفضل أخي الكريم ,
الورقة الأولى:
Compressive stress±strain relationship of steel fibre-reinforced
concrete at early age
Yining Ding*, Wolfgang Kusterle

مشاهدة المرفق 1-s2.0-S0008884600003483-main.pdf


----------



## lemon tree (6 أكتوبر 2012)

hammyhamido قال:


> salam alikoum
> i need this articles please:
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Investigation of secondary prying in thick built-up T-stub connections using nonlinear finite element modeling
> ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Behaviour of welded aluminium T-stub joints under monotonic loading
> ...





السلام عليكم ,
تفضل أخي الكريم :
HammyHamido.rar


----------



## hammyhamido (7 أكتوبر 2012)

lemon tree قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> تفضل أخي الكريم :
> HammyHamido.rar



السلام علييكم
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_goldstone (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

Evaluation of response modification factor (R) of elevated concrete tanks

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Evaluation of response modification factor (R) of elevated concrete tanks


----------



## engineer marwa (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lemon tree (9 أكتوبر 2012)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> Evaluation of response modification factor (R) of elevated concrete tanks
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Evaluation of response modification factor (R) of elevated concrete tanks



السلام عليكم ,
تفضل أخي الكريم :
مشاهدة المرفق Evaluation of response modification factor (R) of elevated concrete tanks.pdf


----------



## I Anas (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على:
ScienceDirect.com - Geotextiles and Geomembranes - Discrete element modelling of cyclic loads of geogrid-reinforced ballast under confined and unconfined conditions

ScienceDirect.com - Geotextiles and Geomembranes - Influence of longitudinal and transverse members on geogrid pullout behavior during deformation

ScienceDirect.com - Geotextiles and Geomembranes - FE simulation of viscous behavior of geogrid-reinforced sand under laboratory-scale plane-strain-compression testing


----------



## yagoub omer (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أيها الأخ الكريم أريد بحثا بعنون
deep piles foundation


----------



## shallan (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن هذا البحث وشكرا
Piston ring friction in internal combustion engines


----------



## محمد السهلاني (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا ...
اود الحصول على البحث التالي 
IEEE Xplore - Experimental investigations for mechanical properties of reactive powder concrete under uniaxial loa...
مع الشكر


----------



## محمد90 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن البحث التالي 

[h=1]Model study for rehabilitation planning of water supply network

ScienceDirect.com - Computers, Environment and Urban Systems - Model study for rehabilitation planning of water supply network

وشكرا[/h]


----------



## struct-eng (14 أكتوبر 2012)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع. ياريت تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Finite element analysis of column base plates
> 
> ...




ياريت تساعدنى فى هذه الابحاث لانها مهمة جدا 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2012)

struct-eng قال:


> ياريت تساعدنى فى هذه الابحاث لانها مهمة جدا
> شكرا على المجهود


1-s2.0-0143974X9290040L-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-0045794990903648-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-0141029683900470-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0143974X06001775-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0143974X11000733-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S014102969700045X-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
1-s2.0-S0141029612003902-main.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد90 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن البحث التالي
> 
> *Model study for rehabilitation planning of water supply network
> ...


1-s2.0-S0143974X06001775-main_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ...
> اود الحصول على البحث التالي
> IEEE Xplore - Experimental investigations for mechanical properties of reactive powder concrete under uniaxial loa...
> مع الشكر



Attachment


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2012)

shallan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا امكن هذا البحث وشكرا
> Piston ring friction in internal combustion engines



Attachment


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2012)

I Anas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على:
> ScienceDirect.com - Geotextiles and Geomembranes - Discrete element modelling of cyclic loads of geogrid-reinforced ballast under confined and unconfined conditions
> 
> ...


11_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
22_6.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
ttp://www.4shared.com/office/ogbxdriT/33_online.html


----------



## tohamy2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لو تفضلتم اريد المقالات التالية لاهميتها لعملي بارك الله فيك



1- [h=1]Prediction of volume responsiveness using pleth variability index in patients undergoing cardiac surgery after cardiopulmonary bypass. J Anesth. 2012 Oct;26(5):696-701[/h]2- [h=1]*Pleth Variability Index Predicts Fluid Responsiveness in Critically Ill Patients. *_Crit Care Med_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]. 2011 Feb;39(2):294-9. 
[/FONT][/FONT] 
[/h]3- * Use of Plethysmographic Variability Index Derived from the Masimo(®) Pulse Oximeter to PredictFluid or Preload Responsiveness: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis.​*Yin J.Y., Ho K.M. _Anaesthesia. _2012 Jul;67(7):777-83.

4- * Accuracy of Stroke Volume Variation Compared with Pleth Variability Index to Predict FluidResponsiveness in Mechanically Ventilated Patients Undergoing Major Surgery.​*Zimmermann M., Feibicke T., Keyl C., Prasser C., Moritz S., Graf B.M., Wiesenack C.​​​​_Eur J_​_Anaesthesiol. _2010 Jun;27(6):555-61.

5- *Detection of Dehydration by Using Volume Kinetics. 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Zdolsek J, Li Y, Hahn RG. _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Anesth Analg. _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]2012 Jul 4 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## I Anas (15 أكتوبر 2012)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 11_4.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> 22_6.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
> ttp://www.4shared.com/office/ogbxdriT/33_online.html


جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورحم والديك رحمة واسعة وأعلى قدريهما في الجنة


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Failure Analysis - Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography


Studying effects of storage types on performance of CNG filling stations
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Natural Gas Science and Engineering - Studying effects of storage types on performance of CNG filling stations

Development of Korean hydrogen fueling station codes through risk analysis
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Hydrogen Energy - Development of Korean hydrogen fueling station codes through risk analysis


00/03172 Experience with CNG as an environmentally benign transportation fuel
ScienceDirect.com - Fuel and Energy Abstracts - 00/03172 Experience with CNG as an environmentally benign transportation fuel

Refueling availability for alternative fuel vehicle markets: Sufficient urban station coverage
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - Refueling availability for alternative fuel vehicle markets: Sufficient urban station coverage


----------



## Hind Aldoory (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Hind Aldory قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكورين جدا على الابحاث المفيدة, ممكن من فضلك اطلب الابحاث التالية:
> 
> Structural Reliability of Concrete Bridges Including Improved Chloride-Induced Corrosion Models
> structural safety, volume 22, issue 4, January 2000, pages 313-333
> ...


الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة في هذه الابحاث وجميعها على موقع الساينس دايركت وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخوانى أريد هذه الابحاث 
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Parametric study of semi-rigid composite connections with 3-D finite element approach
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Distortion-induced stress investigation of double angle stringer-to-floorbeam connections in railroad bridges
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا للجميع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ali_eisa_AlDloami (17 أكتوبر 2012)

من فظلك
اريد هذا الكتاب
[h=1]Matrix Structural Analysis[/h]Matrix Structural Analysis,2nd Edition: William McGuire,Richard H. Gallagher,Ronald D. Ziemian: 9780471129189: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## dawy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي هذه الأبحاث و لكم جزيل الشكر

Study on the Operability Margin Variation of Butterfly Valve

http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=29&page=2&chapter=0

http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=30&page=2&chapter=0

http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=31&page=2&chapter=0


----------



## sultan_nlp (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sultan_nlp (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dawy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخوانى أريد هذه الابحاث
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Parametric study of semi-rigid composite connections with 3-D finite element approach
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Distortion-induced stress investigation of double angle stringer-to-floorbeam connections in railroad bridges
> بارك الله فيكم وشكرا للجميع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




تفضل اخي

Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!


----------



## محمد السهلاني (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
البحث التالي ان امكن مع الشكر
ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط§ظپطھط±ط§ط¶ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹط© - IVSL


----------



## dawy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ايمن مصر قال:


> Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Failure Analysis - Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography
> 
> 
> ...




لم استطيع الحصول الا علي البحث الاول و الباقين غير موجودين في اشتراك الجامعة 
Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!


----------



## mavimarmara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Reinforced fibre concrete deep beams with web openings ممكن هذا البحث اخوان واكون ممنون


----------



## ابو العتمتين (19 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اشكر جهودك اخي الفاضل لو تكرمت لدي بعض البحوث اتمنى ان اجدها عندك قدر المستطاع وجزيت الجنة
CUENCA, E., and SERNA,P.,"shear behaviour of self- compacting concrete and fibre-reinforced concrete beam", Sixth Inter. RILEM conference on the design and use of SSC, Montreal(Canada), September26-29,2010,pp.1273-1282.
2..,"HELINCKS,P., CORTE, W.E., BOEL,V.and SCHUTTER, G.D.,"Influence of steel reinforcement on the shear resistance and ***** pattern formation of self- compacting concrete beams ", jour. of key engineering materials ,Nov.2010,V01.452-453,PP.669-672. 3.EFNARC ,"Specification and Guidelines for self- compacting concrete", Association house, UK,2002, 32PP.
4. CONCRETE EUROPEAN GROUP,"the European Guidelines for self- compacting concrete specificaation, production and use",May,2005 68PP.
5. ELZANATY,A.H.,NILSON, A.H.ANDSLATE,F.O.(1986). SHEAR CAPACITY OF REINFORCED CONCRETE BEAMS USING HIGH-STRENGTH CONCRETE ;ACI JOURNAL,PROCEEDINGS,VO1.83,NO2,1986;PP290-296.
6. SARKAR,S.,ADWAN,O. AND BOSE, B. (1999) SHEAR STRESS CONTRIPUTION AND FAILURE MECHANISME OF HIGH-STRENGTH STENGTH REINFORCED CONCRETE BEAMS;MATERIALS AND STRUCTURES VO1.32,1999;PP.112-116.
7- CHUNG,W.AND AHMAD, S.H.(1994). MODDEL FOR SHEAR CRITICAL HIGH STRENGTH CONCRETE beam; ACI STRUCTURAL JOURNAL,VO1.91,NO.1, 1994.
8- OKAMURA ,H., " self- compacting High-performance concrete" CONCRETE INTERNATIONAL ,PP. 50, 1997.


----------



## donia_ner_new (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذه المقالة 
[h=1]A vector forecasting model for fuzzy time series[/h]

Sheng-Tun Li[SUP]a[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP]b[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP], [/SUP]Author Vitae, 
Shu-Ching Kuo[SUP]c[/SUP]Author Vitae, 
Yi-Chung Cheng[SUP]d[/SUP]Author Vitae, 
Chih-Chuan Chen[SUP]b[/SUP][SUP], [/SUP][SUP]c[/SUP]Author Vitae
ورابطها هو:

ScienceDirect.com - Applied Soft Computing - A vector forecasting model for fuzzy time series

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## donia_ner_new (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو المعذره حاولت تنزيل الملف ولكن تم حذفه ...ماذا افعل


----------



## donia_ner_new (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لا استطيع ان اجد الكلمات التى اعبر بها لك عن جزيل شكرى.....ومهما فعلت فلن اوفيك حقك ....ولكن ادعو الله ان يكون فى عونك وان يوفقك كما وقفت الى جانبى

اشكرك


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

العفو

ارجو لك التوفيق في عملك​


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Hind Aldory قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة في هذه الابحاث وجميعها على موقع الساينس دايركت وشكرا لجهودكم




هذه الابحاث المطلوبه

1-Reliability and Performance Based Design.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

2-Failure Processes of Modeled Recycled Aggregate Concrete Under Uni Axial Compression.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

3-Effects of Reinforcement Configuration and Sustained Load on the Behavior of Reinforced Concrete Beams Affected by Reinforcing Steel.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

4-Structural reliability of concrete bridges including improved chloride-induced corrosion models.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ايمن مصر قال:


> Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Failure Analysis - Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography
> 
> 
> ...




تفضل اخي هذه هي الابحاث ارجو لك التوفيق

1- Refueling availability for alternative fuel vehicle markets Sufficient urban station coverage.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

2- Experience with CNG as an environmentally benign transportation fuel.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

3- Development of Korean hydrogen fueling station codes through risk analysis.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

4- Risk analysis of CNG composite pressure vessel via computer-aided method and fractography.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

5- Studying effects of storage types on performance of CNG filling stations.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## ايمن مصر (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك جزيلا م احمد عرفه على مجهودك وانا ابحث عن التالى :
A tool to optimize the initial distribution of hydrogen filling stations
ScienceDirect.com - Transportation Research Part D: Transport and Environment - A tool to optimize the initial distribution of hydrogen filling stations
An empirical analysis on the adoption of alternative fuel vehicles: The case of natural gas vehicles
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - An empirical analysis on the adoption of alternative fuel vehicles: The case of natural gas vehicles
A review of the properties and hazards of some alternative fuels
ScienceDirect.com - Process Safety and Environmental Protection - A review of the properties and hazards of some alternative fuels

Scenario analysis on alternative fuel/vehicle for China’s future road transport: Life-cycle energy demand and GHG emissions
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - Scenario analysis on alternative fuel/vehicle for Chinaâ€™s future road transport: Life-cycle energy demand and GHG emissions
A review on energy pattern and policy for transportation sector in Malaysia
ScienceDirect.com - Renewable and Sustainable Energy Reviews - A review on energy pattern and policy for transportation sector in Malaysia


----------



## محمد90 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ويعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## باسم82 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحميل الكتاب كوني طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية وانا بحاجة الى مسعدنك اخي العزيز 


[h=1]*1- Advanced Concrete Technology Set*[/h]
Copyright © 2003 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved 

_Edited by:[h=3]John Newman, Ban Seng Choo and Ban Seng Choo[/h]_ 
ISBN: 978-0-7506-5686-3

2-- 

*[h=1]Advanced Cement Based Materials[/h]*


الله يوفقكم لخدمة الانسانية


----------



## محمد السهلاني (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة الكرام .. اعتذر لوجود خطأ في رابط البحث الذي طلبته سابقا و الرابط الصحيح هو

ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Composites - Ultrasonic pulse velocity test of concrete properties as specified in various standards

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد السهلاني قال:


> الاخوة الكرام .. اعتذر لوجود خطأ في رابط البحث الذي طلبته سابقا و الرابط الصحيح هو
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Composites - Ultrasonic pulse velocity test of concrete properties as specified in various standards
> 
> وفقكم الله جميعا



تفضل اخي رابط البحث المطلوب 

Ultrasonic pulse velocity test of concrete properties as specified in various standards.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - downloadد


ارجو الله ان يوفقك في عملك


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ايمن مصر قال:


> اشكرك جزيلا م احمد عرفه على مجهودك وانا ابحث عن التالى :
> A tool to optimize the initial distribution of hydrogen filling stations
> ScienceDirect.com - Transportation Research Part D: Transport and Environment - A tool to optimize the initial distribution of hydrogen filling stations
> An empirical analysis on the adoption of alternative fuel vehicles: The case of natural gas vehicles
> ...




تفضل يابشمهندس الابحاث المطلوبه

1- A tool to optimize the initial distribution of hydrogen filling stations.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

2- An empirical analysis on the adoption of alternative fuel vehicles The case of natural gas vehicles.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

3- A review of the properties and hazards of some alternative fuels.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

4- Scenario analysis on alternative fuel vehicle for China’s future road transport Life-cycle energy demand and GHG emissions.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

5- A review on energy pattern and policy for transportation sector in Malaysia.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

ارجو الله لك التوفيق يا أخي


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2012)

باسم82 قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن تحميل الكتاب كوني طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية وانا بحاجة الى مسعدنك اخي العزيز
> 
> 
> *1- Advanced Concrete Technology Set*
> ...



اخي هذه الكتب غير متاحه لي
ولكن جرب البحث في موقع scribed فيه الكثير عما تقصد
Scribd

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Settlement and Moisture Movement in Collapsible Soils : Journal of Geotechnical Engineering: Vol. 116, No. 10

The Treatment of Collapsible Loess Soils Using Cement Materials : Geotechnical Special Publications: Vol. 178, No.

Prediction of Field Collapse of Soils Due to Wetting : Journal of Geotechnical Engineering: Vol. 114, No. 1​​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم, الاخوة الكرام مشكورين على جهودكم في تلبية طلب الابحاث للجميع وجزاكم الله كل خير عنها, من فضلكم اود طلب هذه الابحاث:

البحث الاول:

Guidance for the Design of Spliced Columns
Ana M.Girao Coelho, Pedro D. Simao, Frans S. K. Bijlaard
J. Struct. Eng. 138(9), 1079-1088 (2012); http://dx.doi.org/10.1061/(ASCE)ST. 1943-541X.0000546

البحث الثاني:

Nonlinear Seismic Analysis of Circular Concrete-Filled Steel Tube Members and Frames
Mark D. Denarit, Jerome F. Hajjar
J. Struct. Eng. 138(9), 1089-1098 (2012); Nonlinear Seismic Analysis of Circular Concrete-Filled Steel Tube Members and Frames : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 9 (ASCE)

البحث الثالث:

Lateral-Torsional Buckling of Structural Concrete Beams: Experimental and Analytical Study 
Jonathan B. Hurff, Lawrence F. Kahn
J.Struct. Eng. 138(9), 1138-1148 (2012); Lateral-Torsional Buckling of Structural Concrete Beams: Experimental and Analytical Study : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 9 (ASCE)

وشكرا جزيلا لجهودكم


----------



## ALAA KI (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
ScienceDirect.com - Thin-Walled Structures - Openings in horizontally curved plate girder webs
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Postbuckling behaviour of hybrid plate girders with web openings
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Shear strength of composite plate girders with rectangular web cut-outs
ScienceDirect.com - Thin-Walled Structures - Analysis of plate girders with perforated webs
ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ALAA KI قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> ScienceDirect.com - Thin-Walled Structures - Openings in horizontally curved plate girder webs
> ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Postbuckling behaviour of hybrid plate girders with web openings
> ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Shear strength of composite plate girders with rectangular web cut-outs
> ...



هذا البحث هو المتاح في اشتراكي
Openings in horizontally curved plate girder webs.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## ALAA KI (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخ احمد . وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Hosamsaleh70 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
من فضلك البحث التالى:
Cementitious Composites Containing Recycled Tire Rubber: An Overview of Engineering Properties and Potential Applications


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا 
اريد مواضيع او رسائل عن موضوع Rain water harvesting using gis-based 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## civilstudent (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على :
ScienceDirect.com - Computers & Structures - Numerical simulation of dynamic shear wall tests: A benchmark study
و شكرا


----------



## dawy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*help*

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد هذه الابحاث


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=ASMECP&key=DISPLAY&docID=10&page=1&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=28&page=2&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=29&page=2&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=30&page=2&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=31&page=2&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=35&page=2&chapter=0


http://asmedl.org/vsearch/servlet/V...=JFEGA4&key=DISPLAY&docID=37&page=2&chapter=0[/QUOTE]


----------



## salah mohsen (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على هذين البحثين

1-http://www.sciencedirect.com.zdl.zu.edu.eg:81/science/article/pii/S1644966512000672

2- Effect of Carbon-Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Laminate Configuration on the Behavior of Strengthened Reinforced Concrete Beams

Or Effect of Carbon-Fiber-Reinforced Polymer Laminate Configuration on the Behavior of Strengthened Reinforced Concrete Beams : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 8, No. 3 (ASCE)


​


----------



## ابو فواد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أريد أبحاث أو تقارير أو أو أي نماذج أو دراسات وذلك لتقييم المباني القائمة ضد الزلازل مع وضع خطة لإدارة الكارثة وكيفية وآلية التقييم المنهجية المتبعة لتقييم مبنى قائم ضد الزلازل وأ] شئ متعلق بالموضوع .....يا ريت للضرورة ودمتم بعز


----------



## salah mohsen (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث​ 1- A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION OF CARBON FIBRE REINFORCED POLYMER PLATES FOR STRENGTHENING REINFORCED CONCRETE MEMBERS - Transport Research International Documentation - TRID​ Or A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION OF CARBON FIBRE REINFORCED POLYMER PLATES FOR STRENGTHENING REINFORCED CONCRETE MEMBERS​ 2- Failure Analysis of FRP-Strengthened RC Beams
​ 3- EFFECT OF LONGITUDINAL CARBON FIBER REINFORCED PLASTIC LAMINATES ON SHEAR CAPACITY OF REINFORCED CONCRETE BEAMS - Transport Research International Documentation - TRID

4- http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=577197​ Or http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=SJ&ID=487
​ 5- http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/macr.1996.48.177.343​ Or http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=481344
​ 6- http://journals.ohiolink.edu/ejc/article.cgi?issn=09500618&issue=v25i0003&article=1419_eaaiocsseorb​ Or http://www.icevirtuallibrary.com/content/article/10.1680/macr.1996.48.177.331​ Or http://trid.trb.org/view.aspx?id=481343​ ​​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل لى بالابحاث الاتيه
ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Non-linear analysis of steelâ€“concrete composite frames with full and partial shear connection subjected to seismic loads
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Behaviour of steel beam to concrete-filled SHS column frames: Finite element model and verifications
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مهندس الرياضيات (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الكرام اريد الابحاث التالية من موقع  ScienceDirect.com
*Influence of amount of recycled coarse aggregates and production process on properties of recycled aggregate** concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 37, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 735-742_
M. Etxeberria, E. Vázquez, A. Marí, M. Barra

*Mechanical properties of recycled aggregate** concrete** under uniaxial loading* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 35, Issue 6_, _June 2005_, _Pages 1187-1194_
Jianzhuang Xiao, Jiabin Li, Ch. Zhang

*The influence of curing conditions on the mechanical performance of** concrete** made with recycled** concrete** waste* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 33, Issue 6_, _July 2011_, _Pages 637-643_
N. Fonseca, J. de Brito, L. Evangelista


*Influence of recycled aggregates on long term mechanical properties and pore size distribution of concrete* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 33, Issue 2_, _February 2011_, _Pages 286-291_
Shi-Cong Kou, Chi-Sun Poon, Miren Etxeberria

*Durability of recycled aggregate** concrete** designed with equivalent mortar volume method* Original Research Article
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 31, Issue 8_, _September 2009_, _Pages 555-563_
Abdelgadir Abbas, Gholamreza Fathifazl, O. Burkan Isgor, A. Ghani Razaqpur, Benoit Fournier, Simon Foo


جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 نوفمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل لى بالابحاث الاتيه
> ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Constructional Steel Research - Non-linear analysis of steelâ€“concrete composite frames with full and partial shear connection subjected to seismic loads
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Behaviour of steel beam to concrete-filled SHS column frames: Finite element model and verifications
> شكرا جزيلا لكم




تفضل اخي

1- Non-linear analysis of steel–concrete composite frames with full and partial shear connection subjected to seismic loads.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

2-Behaviour of steel beam to concrete-filled SHS column frames Finite element model and verifications.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


تحياتي


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس الرياضيات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الكرام اريد الابحاث التالية من موقع  ScienceDirect.com
> *Influence of amount of recycled coarse aggregates and production process on properties of recycled aggregate** concrete* Original Research Article
> _Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 37, Issue 5_, _May 2007_, _Pages 735-742_
> ...




تفضل اخي الابحاث المطلوبه

1-The influence of curing conditions on the mechanical performance of concrete made with recycled concrete waste.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

2-Mechanical properties of recycled aggregate concrete under uniaxial loading.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

3-Influence of recycled aggregates on long term mechanical properties and pore size distribution of concrete.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

4-Influence of amount of recycled coarse aggregates and production process on properties of recycled aggregate concrete.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

5-Durability of recycled aggregate concrete designed with equivalent mortar volume method.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

تحياتي


----------



## salah mohsen (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
1* Effects of FRP-Concrete Interface Bond Properties on the Performance of RC Beams Strengthened in Flexure with Externally Bonded FRP Sheets : Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering: Vol. 18, No. 5 (ASCE)
Or HKUST Scholarly Publications - Effects of adhesive properties on strengthening of concrete...
Or EFFECTS OF ADHESIVE PROPERTIES ON STRENGTHENING OF CONCRETE BEAMS WITH COMPOSITE STRIPS - Transport Research International Documentation - TRID

2* IEEE Xplore - CFRP sheets for flexural strengthening of RC beams

3* An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

ولكنى وضعت ابحاث الاسبوع الماضى ولم يرد عليا احد حتى الان
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن مصر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر المهندس احمد عرفه على مساعدة الجميع هنا بكل اهتمام وأرجو الحصول على الابحاث التالية

Natural gas and other alternative fuels for transportation purposes
ScienceDirect.com - Energy - Natural gas and other alternative fuels for transportation purposes

Natural gas as an alternative to crude oil in automotive fuel chains well-to-wheel analysis and transition strategy development
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - Natural gas as an alternative to crude oil in automotive fuel chains well-to-wheel analysis and transition strategy development

Making markets for hydrogen vehicles: Lessons from LPG
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Hydrogen Energy - Making markets for hydrogen vehicles: Lessons from LPG

Effect of a change towards compressed natural gas vehicles on the emissions of the Milan waste collection fleet
ScienceDirect.com - Transportation Research Part D: Transport and Environment - Effect of a change towards compressed natural gas vehicles on the emissions of the Milan waste collection fleet

Acoustic emission testing of steel cylinders for the storage of natural gas on vehicles
ScienceDirect.com - NDT & E International - Acoustic emission testing of steel cylinders for the storage of natural gas on vehicles


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 نوفمبر 2012)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الحصول على هذه الابحاث
> 1* Effects of FRP-Concrete Interface Bond Properties on the Performance of RC Beams Strengthened in Flexure with Externally Bonded FRP Sheets : Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering: Vol. 18, No. 5 (ASCE)
> Or HKUST Scholarly Publications - Effects of adhesive properties on strengthening of concrete...
> ...




اخي هذه الابحاث غير متاحه في اشتراكي ولو كانت متاحه ما تأخرت عنك
تحياتي


----------



## yasser_goldstone (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
Response Modification Factors for Buildings and Bridges

Response Modification Factors for Buildings and Bridges


----------



## ايمن مصر (10 نوفمبر 2012)

احتاج الابحاث التالية لو امكن

Evaluation of the maximum horsepower of vehicles converted for use with natural gas fuel
ScienceDirect.com - Fuel - Evaluation of the maximum horsepower of vehicles converted for use with natural gas fuel


Compressed natural gas vehicles: Motoring towards a cleaner Beijing
ScienceDirect.com - Applied Energy - Compressed natural gas vehicles: Motoring towards a cleaner Beijing

Compressed Natural Gas: The new alternative fuel for the Algerian transportation sector
ScienceDirect.com - Procedia Engineering - Compressed Natural Gas: The new alternative fuel for the Algerian transportation sector


Alternative carriers for remote renewable energy sources using existing CNG infrastructure
ScienceDirect.com - International Journal of Hydrogen Energy - Alternative carriers for remote renewable energy sources using existing CNG infrastructure


The development of low-carbon vehicles in China
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - The development of low-carbon vehicles in China


----------



## jak88 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان: 
FRPC reinforced concrete beam-column joints under cyclic excitation
وهذاLINK
ScienceDirect.com - Composite Structures - FRPC reinforced concrete beam-column joints under cyclic excitation





The composite effect of steel fibres and stirrups on the shear behaviour of beams using self-consolidating

concrete

وهذاLINK

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - The composite effect of steel fibres and stirrups on the shear behaviour of beams using self-consolidating concrete


----------



## ابورياض1985 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيتم الجنه و بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## mostafa_fahim2000 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان
Study on seismic capacity of reinforced concrete shear wall, Part 7, Relation between load history and horizontal reinforcement
Proc. of annual conference of Architectural Institute of Japan (AIJ)
pp. 1601-1602, 1976
(in Japanese)
thank you


----------



## abdmaw (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع الشكر
[h=1]Response of pure-friction sliding structures to threecomponents of earthquake excitation[/h]

H. Shakib
A. Fuladgar


 Department of Civil Engineering, Tarbiat Modarres University, P.O. Box 14155-4838, Tehran, Iran


----------



## mahdi zaid (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ScienceDirect.com - Toxicology in Vitro - Chemoprotective effect of N-acetylcysteine (NAC) on cellular oxidative damages and apoptosis induced by nano titanium dioxide under UVA irradiation

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## cappotchi (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*Elastic analysis of piled raft foundations in a homogeneous soil : Kuwabara, F Soils FoundV29, N1, March 1989, P82–92*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906289917786
*
- Analysis of soil-structure interaction for piled rafts : Bilotta, E; Caputo, V; Viggiani, C Proc 10th European Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Florence, 26–30 May 1991V1, P315–318. Publ Rotterdam: A A Balkema, 1991*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...4890629391079X

*- Piled rafts in swelling or consolidating soils. Technical note : Poulos H.G. J Geotech Engng Div ASCEV119, N2, Feb 1993, P374–380*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906293925555

*- Piled raft foundations on stiff clays - a contribution to design philosophy : Cooke, R W Geotechnique V36, N2, June 1986, P169–203*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906286925398

*- Analysis, design and construction of a piled raft foundation for a high-rise office building on pinnacled limestone : Ng, T H Proc 8th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 11–15 March 1985V1, P4/53–P4/60. Publ Kuala Lumpur: Organising Committee, 1986*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906287921619

*- Spurious zero-energy mode in the numerical analysis of piled raft foundations. Technical note : Clancy, P; Griffiths, D V Comput GeotechV11, N2, 1991, P159–170*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...4890629292483S

*- Interaction between pile and raft in piled raft foundation*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...80441009500772


Thanks in advance 


----------



## jassim78 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مرحبا ممكن البحوث التالية
A neural network-based soft sensor for particle size distribution using image analysis
Powder Technology
Volume 212, Issue 2, 10 October 2011, Pages 359–366


New measurement of particle size distribution by a buoyancy weighing-bar method
Powder Technology
Volume 196, Issue 2, 10 December 2009, Pages 163–168


----------



## مراعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

jassim78 قال:


> مرحبا ممكن البحوث التالية
> A neural network-based soft sensor for particle size distribution using image analysis
> Powder Technology
> Volume 212, Issue 2, 10 October 2011, Pages 359–366
> ...


عرب شير - a-neural-network-based-soft-sensor-for-particle-size-distribution-using-image-analysis-pdf

عرب شير - new-measurement-of-particle-size-distribution-by-a-buoyancy-weighing-bar-method-pdf


----------



## مراعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

mahdi zaid قال:


> ScienceDirect.com - Toxicology in Vitro - Chemoprotective effect of N-acetylcysteine (NAC) on cellular oxidative damages and apoptosis induced by nano titanium dioxide under UVA irradiation
> 
> وشكرا مقدما



عرب شير - chemoprotective-effect-of-n-acetylcysteine-nac-on-cellular-oxidative-damages-and-apoptosis-induced


----------



## مراعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

abdmaw قال:


> الرجاء تزويدي بالبحث التالي مع الشكر
> [h=1]Response of pure-friction sliding structures to threecomponents of earthquake excitation[/h]
> 
> H. Shakib
> ...




عرب شير - response-of-pure-friction-sliding-structures-pdf


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> عرب شير - a-neural-network-based-soft-sensor-for-particle-size-distribution-using-image-analysis-pdf
> 
> عرب شير - new-measurement-of-particle-size-distribution-by-a-buoyancy-weighing-bar-method-pdf


شكرا جزيلا اخي على المجهود بس ماجاي يتحمل الفايلات من موقع عرب شير ممكن تغيير الروابط على موقع اخررررر 
تحياتي


----------



## مراعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي على المجهود بس ماجاي يتحمل الفايلات من موقع عرب شير ممكن تغيير الروابط على موقع اخررررر
> تحياتي



New-measurement-of-particle-size-distribution-by-a-buoyancy-weighing-bar-method.pdf | FilesIn.com

A-neural-network-based-soft-sensor-for-particle-size-distribution-using-image-analysis.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## زهير موسى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ المحترم شكرا على الخدمات التى تقدمها جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك و أطلب منك هزه الورقات



[*=left]Ali, T. and A. Mehrabian 2008, Towards Dynamic Land-Use Planning Using Geospatial Technology: Conceptual Design of a Collaborative Web-based GIS, Journal of Technology Interface, 8(3), Fall 2008.
[*=left]


[*=left]Nave, J. T. Ali, and S. Wallace 2005, Developing a GIS Database for the Gray Fossil Site, Tennessee, Based on Modern Surveying, Journal of Surveying and Land Information Science, 65(4), pp. 259-264.


----------



## مراعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق New measurement of particle size distribution by a buoyancy weighing-bar method.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق A neural network-based soft sensor for particle size distribution using image analysis.pdf







jassim78 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق A neural network-based soft sensor for particle size distribution using image analysis.pdfشكرا جزيلا اخي على المجهود بس ماجاي يتحمل الفايلات من موقع عرب شير ممكن تغيير الروابط على موقع اخررررر
> تحياتي


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 85397
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85398


الف شكر وممنون لك على الجهد المتميز ويارب يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## mahdi zaid (16 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي مراعي


----------



## kjelban (16 نوفمبر 2012)

محتاج لهذذا البحث ضروري و شكرا

Error (ASCE))


----------



## kjelban (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تعديل الرابط

(Error (ASCE)


----------



## kjelban (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Error (ASCE))


----------



## kjelban (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Riprap Protection at Bridge Piers : Journal of Hydraulic Engineering: Vol. 127, No. 5 (ASCE)


----------



## cappotchi (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*Elastic analysis of piled raft foundations in a homogeneous soil : Kuwabara, F Soils FoundV29, N1, March 1989, P82–92*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906289917786
*
- Analysis of soil-structure interaction for piled rafts : Bilotta, E; Caputo, V; Viggiani, C Proc 10th European Conference on Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering, Florence, 26–30 May 1991V1, P315–318. Publ Rotterdam: A A Balkema, 1991*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...4890629391079X

*- Piled rafts in swelling or consolidating soils. Technical note : Poulos H.G. J Geotech Engng Div ASCEV119, N2, Feb 1993, P374–380*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906293925555

*- Piled raft foundations on stiff clays - a contribution to design philosophy : Cooke, R W Geotechnique V36, N2, June 1986, P169–203*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906286925398

*- Analysis, design and construction of a piled raft foundation for a high-rise office building on pinnacled limestone : Ng, T H Proc 8th Southeast Asian Geotechnical Conference, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 11–15 March 1985V1, P4/53–P4/60. Publ Kuala Lumpur: Organising Committee, 1986*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...48906287921619

*- Spurious zero-energy mode in the numerical analysis of piled raft foundations. Technical note : Clancy, P; Griffiths, D V Comput GeotechV11, N2, 1991, P159–170*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...4890629292483S

*- Interaction between pile and raft in piled raft foundation*

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...80441009500772


Thanks in advance​


----------



## mahdi zaid (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذنكم بدي ه الابحاث ضروري والف شكرا مقدما ScienceDirect.com - Nano Today - Toxicology and clinical potential of nanoparticles

ScienceDirect.com - Reproductive Toxicology - Analysis of protective activity of N-acetylcysteine against teratogenicity of heavy metals

 ScienceDirect.com - International Immunopharmacology - Regulation of macrophage function by the antioxidant N-acetylcysteine in mouse-oxidative stress by endotoxin


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 نوفمبر 2012)

Diesel vs. compressed natural gas for school buses: a cost-effectiveness evaluation of alternative fuels
ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - Diesel vs. compressed natural gas for school buses: a cost-effectiveness evaluation of alternative fuels


Acoustic emission testing of steel cylinders for the storage of natural gas on vehicles
ScienceDirect.com - NDT & E International - Acoustic emission testing of steel cylinders for the storage of natural gas on vehicles


Natural gas and other alternative fuels for transportation purposes
ScienceDirect.com - Energy - Natural gas and other alternative fuels for transportation purposes


----------



## مراعي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق RIPRAP PROTECTION AT BRIDGE PIERS.pdfمشاهدة المرفق RIPRAP PROTECTION AT BRIDGE PIERS.pdf


kjelban قال:


> Riprap Protection at Bridge Piers : Journal of Hydraulic Engineering: Vol. 127, No. 5 (ASCE)


----------



## مراعي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

mahdi zaid قال:


> بعد اذنكم بدي ه الابحاث ضروري والف شكرا مقدما ScienceDirect.com - Nano Today - Toxicology and clinical potential of nanoparticles
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Reproductive Toxicology - Analysis of protective activity of N-acetylcysteine against teratogenicity of heavy metals
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - International Immunopharmacology - Regulation of macrophage function by the antioxidant N-acetylcysteine in mouse-oxidative stress by endotoxin




مشاهدة المرفق Toxicology and clinical potential of nanoparticles.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Analysis of protective activity of N-acetylcysteine against teratogenicity of heavy metals.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Regulation of macrophage function by the antioxidant N-acetylcysteine in mouse-oxidative stress .pdf


----------



## مراعي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ايمن مصر قال:


> Diesel vs. compressed natural gas for school buses: a cost-effectiveness evaluation of alternative fuels
> ScienceDirect.com - Energy Policy - Diesel vs. compressed natural gas for school buses: a cost-effectiveness evaluation of alternative fuels
> 
> 
> ...




مشاهدة المرفق Diesel vs compressed natural gas for school buses a cost-effectiveness evaluation of alternative.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Acoustic emission testing of steel cylinders for the storage of natural gas on vehicles.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Natural gas and other alternative fuels for transportation purposes.pdf


----------



## eng/AHMED FATHY (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم
امرهام
من فضلكم اريد هذة الورقة البحثية بعنوان
[FONT=&quot]Project Delivery System Selection under Uncertainty: Multicriteria Multilevel Decision Aid Model[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mafakheri, F., Dai, L., Slezak, D., and Nasiri, F.[/FONT]
اسم المجلة [FONT=&quot]
Journal of Management in Engineering[/FONT]
اختصار asce
مايخص ارقام الصفحات والعدد وخلافة
[FONT=&quot]Journal of Management in Engineering, October 2007, Vol. 23, No. 4 : pp. 200-206 [/FONT]
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مراعي (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق Project Delivery System Selection under Uncertainty Multicriteria Multilevel Decision Aid Model.pdf


eng/AHMED FATHY قال:


> سلام عليكم
> امرهام
> من فضلكم اريد هذة الورقة البحثية بعنوان
> [FONT="]Project Delivery System Selection under Uncertainty: Multicriteria Multilevel Decision Aid Model[/FONT]
> ...



Project-Delivery-System-Selection-under-Uncertainty-Multicriteria-Multilevel-Decision-Aid-Model.pdf | FilesIn.com

مشاهدة المرفق Project Delivery System Selection under Uncertainty Multicriteria Multilevel Decision Aid Model.pdf


----------



## kjelban (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 85422مشاهدة المرفق 85422


جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا خي و بارك الله فيك و عليك و الله يرحم والديك


----------



## زهير موسى (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورجدا وأرجو أرسال هزه الورقة



[*=left]Nave, J. T. Ali, and S. Wallace 2005, Developing a GIS Database for the Gray Fossil Site, Tennessee, Based on Modern Surveying, Journal of Surveying and Land Information Science, 65(4), pp. 259-264.


----------



## ali141141 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Design Education of Industrialised Building Systems Original Research Article
_Procedia - Social and Behavioral Sciences, Volume 51, 2012, Pages 84-89
Semih Goksel Yildirim


_


----------



## ali141141 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

3 - Industrial buildings
Plant Engineer's Reference Book (Second Edition), 2003, Pages 1-25
Dave Whittleton, Michael A Wood


----------



## مراعي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ali141141 قال:


> 3 - Industrial buildings
> Plant Engineer's Reference Book (Second Edition), 2003, Pages 1-25
> Dave Whittleton, Michael A Wood




مشاهدة المرفق Industrial Buildings.pdf


----------



## مراعي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ali141141 قال:


> Design Education of Industrialised Building Systems Original Research Article
> _Procedia - Social and Behavioral Sciences, Volume 51, 2012, Pages 84-89
> Semih Goksel Yildirim
> 
> ...





مشاهدة المرفق Design Education of Industrialised Building Systems.pdf


----------



## مراعي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

زهير موسى قال:


> مشكورجدا وأرجو أرسال هزه الورقة
> 
> 
> 
> [*=left]Nave, J. T. Ali, and S. Wallace 2005, Developing a GIS Database for the Gray Fossil Site, Tennessee, Based on Modern Surveying, Journal of Surveying and Land Information Science, 65(4), pp. 259-264.



Developing-a-GIS-Database-for-the-Gray-Fossil-Site-Tennessee--Based-on-Modern-Surveying.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## علي نورالدين (22 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم استاذ ارجو ان تزودني مواضيع عن 
structural dynamic in building codes


----------



## تيتو فلسطين (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى فى الله ..ارجو منك خدمة ضرورية جدا جدا...لان الوقت عندى ليس بصالحى...
اريد اى بحوث او مقالات بخصوص الموضوع التالى 

 
Water networks- Water Quality monitroing

[h=1] ولكم جزيل الشكر ..اخوكم من غزة[/h][h=1] [/h][h=1][/h] 
[h=2][/h]


----------



## ali141141 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Aerodynamic aspects of the final design of the 1624 m suspension bridge across the Great Belt

Allan Larsen




COWIconsult, Consulting Engineers and Planners A/S Parallelvej 15, 2800 Lyngby, Denmark
[/h]


----------



## ali141141 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Aerodynamic aspects of the final design of the 1624 m suspension bridge across the Great Belt[/h]

Allan Larsen




COWIconsult, Consulting Engineers and Planners A/S Parallelvej 15, 2800 Lyngby, Denmark
تاج راسي مشكور ياربي تلكاهة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali141141 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*Aerodynamic aspects of the final design of the 1624 m suspension bridge across the Great Belt*



Allan Larsen




COWIconsult, Consulting Engineers and Planners A/S Parallelvej 15, 2800 Lyngby, Denmark
تاج راسي مشكور ياربي تلكاهة بميزان حسناتك


----------



## مراعي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ali141141 قال:


> [h=1]Aerodynamic aspects of the final design of the 1624 m suspension bridge across the Great Belt
> 
> Allan Larsen
> 
> ...




مشاهدة المرفق Aerodynamic aspects of the final design of the 1624 m suspension bridge across the Great Belt.pdf


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (23 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم أنا محتاج أربع مقالات اعذرني فأنا مضطر 
بارك الله بك و بالشباب على المجهود الكبير



*Theoretical model for slender FRP-confined circular RC-columns . construction and building materials , volume 32 , july 2012 , T.jiang , J.G.Teng .
Compressive behavior of large-scale square reinforced concrete columns confined with carbon fiber reinforced polymer jackets . Materials and design , volume 31 , january 2010 , T.Turgay , Z.Polat , H.O.Koksal , B.Doran , C.Karakoc .
Slenderness effect of circular concrete specimens confined with SFRP sheets . Composites part B:engineering , volume 44 , january 2013 , Raafat el-hacha , Khaled abdelrahman .
Influence of steel reinforcement on the behavior of compressed high strength RC circular columns . Engineering structures , volume 34 , january2012
 , G.Campione , M,Fossetti , G.Minafo , M.Papia .


----------



## مراعي (24 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد_الانشائية قال:


> أخي الكريم أنا محتاج أربع مقالات اعذرني فأنا مضطر
> بارك الله بك و بالشباب على المجهود الكبير
> 
> 
> ...





Theoretical-model-for-slender-FRP-confined-circular-RC-columns.pdf | FilesIn.com


Compressive-behavior-of-large-scale-square-reinforced-concrete-columns-confined-with-carbon-fiber-reinforced-polymer-jackets.pdf | FilesIn.com


Slenderness-effect-of-circular-concrete-specimens-confined-with-SFRP-sheets.pdf | FilesIn.com


Influence-of-steel-reinforcement-on-the-behavior-of-compressed-high-strength-RC-circular-columns.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (24 نوفمبر 2012)

^^^^^
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على الاستجابة
شكراً جزيلا لك 
بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## diamond1612 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الفاضل ارجوك اريد هذه الابحاث من المجله واعتذر عن ان العدد كبير ولكنني احتاجها ضروري وفي وقت قريب ولك كل الاحترام 


1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties 

2-Test method for spalling of fire exposed concrete 
3- Fire performance of self-consolidating concrete filled double skin 
steel tubular columns: Experiments 
4-Residual bond strength in steel reinforced concrete columns after fire exposur
5-A numerical approach for modeling the fire induced restraint effects in reinforced concrete beams 
6-Design equation for predicting fire resistance of reinforced concrete beams
7-Numerical and experimental investigation of the behavior of high strength concrete columns in fire 
8-Predicting the fire resistance behaviour of high strength concrete columns-
9-The structural behavior and simplified thermal analysis of normal-strength and high-strength concrete beams under fire
10-Fire-resistance property of reinforced lightweight aggregate concrete wall


----------



## diamond1612 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم جزيل الشكر 
a1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties 

2-Test method for spalling of fire exposed concrete 
3- Fire performance of self-consolidating concrete filled double skin 
steel tubular columns: Experiments 
4-Residual bond strength in steel reinforced concrete columns after fire exposur
5-A numerical approach for modeling the fire induced restraint effects in reinforced concrete beams 
6-Design equation for predicting fire resistance of reinforced concrete beams
7-Numerical and experimental investigation of the behavior of high strength concrete columns in fire 
8-Predicting the fire resistance behaviour of high strength concrete columns-
9-The structural behavior and simplified thermal analysis of normal-strength and high-strength concrete beams under fire
10-Fire-resistance property of reinforced lightweight aggregate concrete wall


----------



## مراعي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> اخي الفاضل ارجوك اريد هذه الابحاث من المجله واعتذر عن ان العدد كبير ولكنني احتاجها ضروري وفي وقت قريب ولك كل الاحترام
> 
> 
> 1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties
> ...






مشاهدة المرفق Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Test method for spalling of fire exposed concrete.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Fire performance of self-consolidating concrete filled double skin steel tubular columns Experim.pdf

Residual-bond-strength-in-steel-reinforced-concrete-columns-after-fire-exposure.pdf | FilesIn.com

A-numerical-approach-for-modeling-the-fire-induced-restraint-effects-in-reinforced-concrete-beams.pdf | FilesIn.com

Design-equation-for-predicting-fire-resistance-of-reinforced-concrete-beams.pdf | FilesIn.com

Numerical-and-experimental-investigation-of-the-behavior-of-high-strength-concrete-columns-in-fire.pdf | FilesIn.com

Predicting-the-fire-resistance-behaviour-of-high-strength-concrete-columns.pdf | FilesIn.com

The-structural-behavior-and-simplified-thermal-analysis-of-normal-strength-and-high-strength-concrete-beams-under-fire.pdf | FilesIn.com

Fire-resistance-property-of-reinforced-lightweight-aggregate-concrete-wall.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## jak88 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوا تزويدي بهذا الموضوع
An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregatereactions
link
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Geology - An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregate reactions


----------



## jak88 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوا تزويدي بهذا الموضوع باسرع وكت ممكن 
An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregatereactions
link
ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Geology - An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregate reactions


----------



## مراعي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

jak88 قال:


> ارجوا تزويدي بهذا الموضوع باسرع وكت ممكن
> An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregatereactions
> link
> ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Geology - An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregate reactions




An-evaluation-of-some-common-Indian-rocks-with-special-reference-to-alkali-aggregate-reactions.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## jak88 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن لا يعمل الرابط عندي ! هل من ممكن ان ترفعه على 4shared


----------



## ميساءء (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخ ممكن تزويدي هذا الكتاب مع الشكر .
Engineering Structures | Vol 48, In Progress , (March, 2013) | ScienceDirect.com حيث انني اريد ان اقدم امتحان بعثة ماجستير هندسه مدنيه انشاءات ونصحوني بهذا الكتاب .


----------



## ميساءء (29 نوفمبر 2012)

وهذا الكتاب ايضا 
Engineering Problem Solving - 9780815514473|ScienceDirect.com
وشكرا


----------



## salah mohsen (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث

https://multiscience.metapress.com/...gfhp0mzcf4g15q&sh=multi-science.metapress.com


----------



## مراعي (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق Experimental Study on Intermediate Crack Debonding.pdf


salah mohsen قال:


> ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
> 
> https://multiscience.metapress.com/...gfhp0mzcf4g15q&sh=multi-science.metapress.com


----------



## مراعي (30 نوفمبر 2012)

jak88 قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن لا يعمل الرابط عندي ! هل من ممكن ان ترفعه على 4shared



"]

```
http://speedy.sh/T4M7S/An-evaluation-of-some-common-Indian-rocks-with-special-reference-to-alkali-aggregate-reactions.pdf
```
]An evaluation of some common Indian rocks with special reference to alkali-aggregate reactions.pdf - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## مراعي (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ميساءء قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ ممكن تزويدي هذا الكتاب مع الشكر .
> Engineering Structures | Vol 48, In Progress , (March, 2013) | ScienceDirect.com حيث انني اريد ان اقدم امتحان بعثة ماجستير هندسه مدنيه انشاءات ونصحوني بهذا الكتاب .




مشاهدة المرفق Numerical analysis of load-bearing capacity of modular scaffolding nodes.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Dynamic analysis of damping in layered and welded beams.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Compressive strength of masonry made of clay bricks and cement mortar Estimation based on Neural.pdf


----------



## diamond1612 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل . ولكن لم يتحمل الا البحث الاول والثاني . فهل الباقي صعب الحصول عليهم ؟


----------



## ali141141 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]Preliminary static analysis of suspension bridges Original Research Article
_Engineering Structures, Volume 23, Issue 9, September 2001, Pages 1096-1103
D Cobo del Arco, Á.C Aparicio_[/h][SUP]
تاج راسي ممكن هذا الكتاب واكون الك ممنون

[/SUP]


----------



## ali141141 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

Preliminary design of very long-span suspension bridgesOriginal Research Article
_Engineering Structures, Volume 22, Issue 12, December 2000, Pages 1699-1706
Paolo Clemente, Giulio Nicolosi, Aldo Raithel

وهذا الكتاب هم محتاجة اذا ماكو زحمة عليك يغالي _


----------



## مراعي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ali141141 قال:


> Preliminary design of very long-span suspension bridgesOriginal Research Article
> _Engineering Structures, Volume 22, Issue 12, December 2000, Pages 1699-1706
> Paolo Clemente, Giulio Nicolosi, Aldo Raithel
> 
> وهذا الكتاب هم محتاجة اذا ماكو زحمة عليك يغالي _





مشاهدة المرفق Preliminary design of very long-span suspension bridges.pdf


----------



## مراعي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ali141141 قال:


> [h=1]Preliminary static analysis of suspension bridges Original Research Article
> _Engineering Structures, Volume 23, Issue 9, September 2001, Pages 1096-1103
> D Cobo del Arco, Á.C Aparicio_[/h][SUP]
> تاج راسي ممكن هذا الكتاب واكون الك ممنون
> ...



مشاهدة المرفق Preliminary static analysis of suspension bridges.pdf


----------



## مراعي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم جزيل الشكر
> a1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties
> 
> 2-Test method for spalling of fire exposed concrete
> ...




مشاهدة المرفق Residual bond strength in steel reinforced concrete columns after fire exposure.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق A numerical approach for modeling the fire induced restraint effects in reinforced concrete beam.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Design equation for predicting fire resistance of reinforced concrete beams.pdf


----------



## مراعي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم جزيل الشكر
> a1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties
> 
> 2-Test method for spalling of fire exposed concrete
> ...




مشاهدة المرفق Numerical and experimental investigation of the behavior of high strength concrete columns in fi.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Predicting the fire resistance behaviour of high strength concrete columns.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Fire-resistance property of reinforced lightweight aggregate concrete wall.pdf


----------



## مراعي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> اخي الفاضل ارجوك اريد هذه الابحاث من المجله واعتذر عن ان العدد كبير ولكنني احتاجها ضروري وفي وقت قريب ولك كل الاحترام
> 
> 
> 1-Effect of high temperature or fire on heavy weight concrete properties
> ...



مشاهدة المرفق The structural behavior and simplified thermal analysis of normal-strength and high-strength con.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Fire performance of self-consolidating concrete filled double skin steel tubular columns Experim.pdf


----------



## diamond1612 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوانى اشكركم على هذا المجهود واود من حضراتكم مساعدتى فى هذا الكتاب او هذه المجله 
Tubular Structures XIII
وموقعها An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
بها ابحاث علميه هامه فى عملى أرجو منكم اذا حالفكم الحظ فى رفعها لى بعد ايجادها حيث قمت بجميع المحاولات ولكن باءت كلها بالفشل عسى الله ان يجعل الفرج على ايديكم..
شكرا لكم.


----------



## duff (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
*Buckling-restrained braced frame connection performance. *Victoria R. Wigle, Larry A. Fahnestock
*Tensile forces for seismic design of braced frame connections — Experimental results. *B.V. Fell, A.M. Kanvinde
*Influence of connection design parameters on the seismic performance of braced frames. *Jung-Han Yoo, Dawn E. Lehman
*Investigation of the seismic response of three-story special concentrically braced frames. *Eric J. Lumpkin, Dawn E. Lehman
*A balanced design procedure for special concentrically braced frame connections. *Charles W. Roeder, Eric J. Lumpkin


----------



## jassim78 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
ممكن 
ScienceDirect.com - The MBR Book (Second Edition) - Chapter 2 - Fundamentals
ScienceDirect.com - The MBR Book (Second Edition) - Chapter 3 - Design, Operation and Maintenance


----------



## diamond1612 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث العدد كبير اكيد ولا املك الا الاعتذار فانا لا املك اي وسيله للحصول علي الابحاث الا عن طريق موقعكم الرائع ولك جزيل الشكر 
- 1 - Residual strength and pore structure of high-strength concrete and normal strength concrete after exposure to high temperatures
2 - High-strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members 
3 - Post-fire behavior of bond between high strength pozzolanic concrete and reinforcing stee
4 - Residual bond strength between steel bars and concrete after elevated temperatures
`5 - An experimental research on the fluidity and mechanical properties of high-strength lightweight self-compacting concrete
6- High-strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members
7 - An experimental method for assessing the spalling sensitivity of concrete mixture submitted to high temperature
8 - A probabilistic method of testing for the assessment of deterioration and explosive spalling of high strength concrete beams in flexure at high temperature
9 - Limits of spalling of fire-exposed concrete
10 - Concrete spalling: controlled fire tests and review
11 - Spalling and pore pressure in HPC at high temperatures
12- Fire spalling of concrete, as studied by NMR


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> اخي الكريم ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث العدد كبير اكيد ولا املك الا الاعتذار فانا لا املك اي وسيله للحصول علي الابحاث الا عن طريق موقعكم الرائع ولك جزيل الشكر
> - 1 - Residual strength and pore structure of high-strength concrete and normal strength concrete after exposure to high temperatures
> 2 - High-strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members
> 3 - Post-fire behavior of bond between high strength pozzolanic concrete and reinforcing stee
> studied by NMR[/URL]




مشاهدة المرفق Residual strength and pore structure of high-strength concrete and normal strength concrete afte.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق High-strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Post-fire behavior of bond between high strength pozzolanic concrete and reinforcing steel.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> 4 - Residual bond strength between steel bars and concrete after elevated temperatures
> `5 - An experimental research on the fluidity and mechanical properties of high-strength lightweight self-compacting concrete
> 6- High-strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members
> [/URL][ [/URL]



مشاهدة المرفق Residual bond strength between steel bars and concrete after elevated temperatures.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق An experimental research on the fluidity and mechanical properties of high-strength lightweight .pdf

مشاهدة المرفق High strength concrete and steel interaction in RC members.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> 7 - An experimental method for assessing the spalling sensitivity of concrete mixture submitted to high temperature
> 8 - A probabilistic method of testing for the assessment of deterioration and explosive spalling of high strength concrete beams in flexure at high temperature
> 9 - Limits of spalling of fire-exposed concrete
> [/URL]



مشاهدة المرفق An experimental method for assessing the spalling sensitivity of concrete mixture submitted to h.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق A probabilistic method of testing for the assessment of deterioration and explosive spalling of .pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Limits of spalling of fire-exposed concrete.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

diamond1612 قال:


> 10 - Concrete spalling: controlled fire tests and review
> 11 - Spalling and pore pressure in HPC at high temperatures
> 12- Fire spalling of concrete, as studied by NMR



مشاهدة المرفق CONCRETE SPALLING.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Spalling and pore pressure in HPC at high temperatures.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Fire spalling of concrete, as studied by NMR.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

jassim78 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> ممكن
> ScienceDirect.com - The MBR Book (Second Edition) - Chapter 2 - Fundamentals
> ScienceDirect.com - The MBR Book (Second Edition) - Chapter 3 - Design, Operation and Maintenance



Fundamentals.pdf | FilesIn.com

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 3 – Design, Operation and Maintenance.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

duff قال:


> أخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
> *Buckling-restrained braced frame connection performance. *Victoria R. Wigle, Larry A. Fahnestock
> *Tensile forces for seismic design of braced frame connections — Experimental results. *B.V. Fell, A.M. Kanvinde
> *Influence of connection design parameters on the seismic performance of braced frames. *Jung-Han Yoo, Dawn E. Lehman
> ...




Buckling-restrained-braced-frame-connection-performance.pdf | FilesIn.com

Tensile-forces-for-seismic-design-of-braced-frame-connections-Experimental-results.pdf | FilesIn.com

Influence-of-connection-design-parameters-on-the-seismic-performance-of-braced-frames.pdf | FilesIn.com

Investigation-of-the-seismic-response-of-three-story-special-concentrically-braced-frames.pdf | FilesIn.com

مشاهدة المرفق A balanced design procedure for special concentrically braced frame connections.pdf


----------



## مراعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى اشكركم على هذا المجهود واود من حضراتكم مساعدتى فى هذا الكتاب او هذه المجله
> Tubular Structures XIII
> وموقعها An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> بها ابحاث علميه هامه فى عملى أرجو منكم اذا حالفكم الحظ فى رفعها لى بعد ايجادها حيث قمت بجميع المحاولات ولكن باءت كلها بالفشل عسى الله ان يجعل الفرج على ايديكم..
> شكرا لكم.



مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 1. Life extension of fixed platforms.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 2. Behaviour of I beam—SHS column steel joints with hollo-bolts.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 3. Static resistance of bolted circular flange joints under tensile force.pdf


----------



## diamond1612 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الفاضل لك كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير علي استجابتكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jassim78 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you vermuch


مراعي قال:


> Fundamentals.pdf | FilesIn.com
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85802


----------



## jassim78 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> Fundamentals.pdf | FilesIn.com
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85802



ممكن تغيير رابط الاول 
ممتن لك


----------



## anass81 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> Theoretical-model-for-slender-FRP-confined-circular-RC-columns.pdf | FilesIn.com
> 
> 
> Compressive-behavior-of-large-scale-square-reinforced-concrete-columns-confined-with-carbon-fiber-reinforced-polymer-jackets.pdf | FilesIn.com
> ...



السلام عليكم

بعد الشكر على مجهودك المميز , هل من الممكن رفع الروابط أعلاه على موقع رفع اخر لان هذا الموقع لا يعمل لدي لسبب لا أعرفه :18:


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 85806
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85807
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85808



أخى العزيز اشكرك على تعبك ورفعك لبعض الملفات من الكتاب ولكن الذى اعرفه انه كتاب للابحاث العلميه وبه اكثر من بحث علمى وتحتوى على Chapter 87 هل يتم تحميل الكتاب بالكامل مره واحدة ولا يتم التحميل بحث بحث , واذا كان بحث فهل لى ان احدد لك الابحاث التى تهمنى وتساعدنى فيها.. اشكركم لتعاونكم..


----------



## مراعي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

jassim78 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> ممكن
> ScienceDirect.com - The MBR Book (Second Edition) - Chapter 2 - Fundamentals
> [[/url]




مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 2 – Fundamentals part1.pdf
مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 2 – Fundamentals part2.pdf


----------



## مراعي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> أخى العزيز اشكرك على تعبك ورفعك لبعض الملفات من الكتاب ولكن الذى اعرفه انه كتاب للابحاث العلميه وبه اكثر من بحث علمى وتحتوى على Chapter 87 هل يتم تحميل الكتاب بالكامل مره واحدة ولا يتم التحميل بحث بحث , واذا كان بحث فهل لى ان احدد لك الابحاث التى تهمنى وتساعدنى فيها.. اشكركم لتعاونكم..





[url=http://www.0zz0.com]

[/URL]


الكتاب يتكون من ٨٧ جزءا 
الرجاء التكرم بتحديد الاجزاء ذات الاهمية


----------



## مراعي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بعد الشكر على مجهودك المميز , هل من الممكن رفع الروابط أعلاه على موقع رفع اخر لان هذا الموقع لا يعمل لدي لسبب لا أعرفه :18:



وعليكم السلام
المنتدى لايمكنه رفع الملفات ذات السعة اكثر من ٣ ميغابايت
الرجاء التكرم بتحديد موقع مناسب لرفع الملفات او زيادة سعة رفع الملفات بالمنتدى وشكرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور جدا جدا


----------



## anass81 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> المنتدى لايمكنه رفع الملفات ذات السعة اكثر من ٣ ميغابايت
> الرجاء التكرم بتحديد موقع مناسب لرفع الملفات او زيادة سعة رفع الملفات بالمنتدى وشكرا



السلام عليكم اخي مراعي

موقع ال 4shared مناسب وهو يعمل بشكل جيد لدي


----------



## anass81 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي

Shear Transfer across a Crack in Reinforced High-Strength Concrete


----------



## مراعي (5 ديسمبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو تزويدي بالبحث التالي
> 
> Shear Transfer across a ***** in Reinforced High-Strength Concrete



وعليكم السلام 
تفضل:

مشاهدة المرفق Shear Transfer across a Crack in Reinforced High-Strength Concrete.pdf


----------



## duff (5 ديسمبر 2012)

can i get these papers please  thank you very much

*Experimental evaluation of the seismic performance of modular steel-braced frames
**Seismic response of steel braced frames with shape memory alloy braces*
*Experimental and numerical investigation on full-scale tension-only concentrically braced steel beam-through frames*
*Compressive behavior of dual-gusset-plate connections for buckling-restrained braced frames*
*Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced frames
**Investigation of RBS Connection Ductility in Eccentrically Braced Frame*


----------



## noor ihsan (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...Influence of soil–structure interaction on the response of seismically isolated cable-stayed bridge Original Research ArticleSoil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 28, Issue 4, April 2008, Pages 245-257
B.B. Soneji, R.S. Jangid


A case study of damages of the Kandla Port and Customs Office tower supported on a mat–pile foundation in liquefied soils under the 2001 Bhuj earthquake Original Research Article
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 29, Issue 2, February 2009, Pages 333-346
Suresh R. Dash, L. Govindaraju, Subhamoy Bhattacharya

Three-dimensional nonlinear analysis for seismic soil–pile-structure interaction Original Research Article
Soil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 24, Issue 4, June 2004, Pages 343-356
B.K. Maheshwari, K.Z. Truman, M.H. El Naggar, P.L. Gould


محتاجه


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

noor ihsan قال:


> السلام عليكم ...Influence of soil–structure interaction on the response of seismically isolated cable-stayed bridge Original Research ArticleSoil Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Volume 28, Issue 4, April 2008, Pages 245-257
> B.B. Soneji, R.S. Jangid
> 
> 
> ...




مشاهدة المرفق Influence of soil–structure interaction on the response of seismically isolated cable-stay.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق A case study of damages of the Kandla Port and Customs Office tower supported on a mat–pil.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Three-dimensional nonlinear analysis for seismic soil–pile-structure interaction.pdf


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

duff قال:


> can i get these papers please  thank you very much
> 
> *Experimental evaluation of the seismic performance of modular steel-braced frames
> **Seismic response of steel braced frames with shape memory alloy braces*




مشاهدة المرفق Experimental evaluation of the seismic performance of modular steel-braced frames Part1.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Experimental evaluation of the seismic performance of modular steel-braced frames part2.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Seismic response of steel braced frames with shape memory alloy braces.pdf


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

duff قال:


> can i get these papers please  thank you very much
> 
> [/B]
> *Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced frames
> **Investigation of RBS Connection Ductility in Eccentrically Braced Frame*



مشاهدة المرفق Investigation of RBS Connection Ductility in Eccentrically Braced Frame.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced frames.pdf


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> *Compressive behavior of dual-gusset-plate connections for buckling-restrained braced frames*
> *Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced frames
> *




مشاهدة المرفق Compressive behavior of dual-gusset-plate connections for buckling-restrained braced frames.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced part1.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Experimental investigation of link-to-column connections in eccentrically braced part2.pdf


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[QUOTE
*Experimental and numerical investigation on full-scale tension-only concentrically braced steel beam-through frames]
QUOTE]
مشاهدة المرفق Experimental and numerical investigation on full-scale tension-only concentrically braced steel .pdf*


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[/B قال:


> *Seismic response of steel braced frames with shape memory alloy braces*
> *Experimental and numerical investigation on full-scale tension-only concentrically braced steel beam-through frames*
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراعي قال:


> [url=http://www.0zz0.com]
> 
> [/url]
> 
> ...



أخى شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والاجزاء التى اريدها هى 
chapter 16,17,45,64,65,582,591
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> أخى شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والاجزاء التى اريدها هى
> chapter 16,17,45,64,65,582,591
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم



مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 16. Cyclic elastoplastic analysis of steel tubular braces.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 17. Crack damage of multi-story CFT frame under strong ground motion.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 45. Enhanced proof strength after cold process of fabrication of non-linear metallic pro.pdf


----------



## مراعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> أخى شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والاجزاء التى اريدها هى
> chapter 16,17,45,64,65,582,591
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم



مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 64. Design and fatigue assessment of a stinger.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter 65. Influence of welding residual stresses on stable crack growth in tubular K-joints un.pdf


اخي الكريم

الرجاء التكريم بتوضيح 582,591 مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## duff (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي على سرعة الرد وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Hind Aldoory (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام, ممكن اطلب الابحاث التالية:
1- Branch plate-to- circular hollow structural section connections. I: Experimental in investigation and finite-element modeling: Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol.138, No.8 (ASCE)

2- Branch plate-to-circular hollow structural section connection. II: X- Type Parametric Numerical Study and Design: Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol.138, No.8 (ASCE)

3- Eccentric Axial Load Testing for Concrete-Encased Steel Columns Using 800 Mpa Steel and 100 Mpa Concrete: Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol.138, No.8 (ASCE)

شكرا لجهودكم الرائعة


----------



## noor ihsan (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ....
محتاجه هاي البيبرات واكون ممنونه
Browse Conference Publications > Communication Software and Ne ... »
Numerical simulation for the pile with earthquake load


The Earthquake Hydrodynamic Pressure Effects Analysis of the Large Bridge Group Piles Foundation Based on ABAQUS Software
Li Fu-rong; Chen Guo-xing; Wang Zhi-hua 
Computer Modeling and Simulation, 2010. ICCMS '10. Second International Conference on








The analysis model of interaction of piles-soil-bridge for elevated pile foundation
Zhou Mi; Zhang Yue; Yuan Wancheng 
Electric Technology and Civil Engineering (ICETCE), 2011 International Conference on


----------



## salah mohsen (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الرجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على Thomas Telford Bookshop - Civil Engineering Publications


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوانى اريد هذا البحث ( عذرا ليس على موقع science direct )
Beam tests of composite steel-concrete members: A three-dimensional finite element model - Springer
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
http://www.degruyter.com/view/j/ace.2011.lvii.issue-4/v.10169-011-0027-z/v.10169-011-0027-z.xml
http://iopscience.iop.org/1757-899X/10/1/012239

واذا اتيحت لكم ابحاث حول composite steel-concrete,beam to column connection
او اى finite element steel–concrete composite بواسطه abaqus softwear
وشكرا لكم جميعا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الشريف89 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يااخواني احتاج الى مراجع وابحات في هدا العنوان
تاتير الحرارة على مقاومة الخرسانة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## lemon tree (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم , هل يمكن تزويدي بهذا الكتاب ؟ 
http://www.asce.org/Product.aspx?id=2147485578

و شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## noor ihsan (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ولو ثقلت عليكم بس محتاجه بحوث واطاريح حول هذا الموضوع 


behavior of laterally loading piles of bridges substructure embedded into cohesive soil during earthquake


----------



## diamond1612 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير



1 - Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash Original Research Article

 
ـ 2 - Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties-



3 - The mechanical, transport and thermal properties of mortar and concrete containing waste cork

 



4 - Mechanical properties of concrete cast in fabric formworks 

 -5 - Mechanical and bond properties of coconut shell concrete
6 – Mechanical properties of foamed concrete exposed to high temperatures

7 - Effect of silica fume on mechanical properties of high-strength concrete
8 - Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash

8 - Development of high-strength, economical self-consolidating concrete

9 - Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties
10 - Fire behaviour of high strength self-consolidating concrete filled steel tubular stub columns


----------



## diamond1612 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير




1 - Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash Original Research Article

 
ـ 2 - Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties-




3 - The mechanical, transport and thermal properties of mortar and concrete containing waste cork

 




4 - Mechanical properties of concrete cast in fabric formworks 

 -5 - Mechanical and bond properties of coconut shell concrete
6 – Mechanical properties of foamed concrete exposed to high temperatures

7 - Effect of silica fume on mechanical properties of high-strength concrete
8 - Transport and mechanical properties of self consolidating concrete with high volume fly ash

9- Development of high-strength, economical self-consolidating concrete

10- Self-consolidating concrete subjected to high temperature: Mechanical and physicochemical properties
11- Fire behaviour of high strength self-consolidating concrete filled steel tubular stub columns


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى اريد هذا البحث ( عذرا ليس على موقع science direct )
> Beam tests of composite steel-concrete members: A three-dimensional finite element model - Springer
> An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> Finite element modeling of composite concrete-steel columns
> ...



لم يتم الرد على هذه المشاركه


----------



## diamond1612 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم جزيل الشكر


Compressive strength and pore structure of high-performance concrete after exposure to high temperature up to 800c
 




2- Effect of heating and cooling regimes on residual strength and microstructure of normal strength and high-performance concrete Original Research Article



3-Strength, permeability, and carbonation of high-performance concrete









Effect of high temperatures on high performance steel fibre reinforced concrete


5 - High strength self-compacting concrete Original solutions associating organic and inorganic admixtures
6 - Fire behaviour of high strength self-consolidating concrete filled steel tubular stub columns


----------



## last.gladiator (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان احصل على ابحاث بعنوان
Finite elemet in analysis and design 1


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## salah mohsen (1 يناير 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## salah mohsen (1 يناير 2013)

مشكورين على الجهد


----------



## salah mohsen (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث

http://www.sciencedirect.com.zdl.zu....50061811006854

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## struct-eng (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث لانى محتجها جدا 

ScienceDirect.com - Construction and Building Materials - Numerical modelling of anchor bolts under pullout and relaxation tests

[url]http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0029549397002641

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Fracture Mechanics - 3D FE analysis of anchor bolts with large embedment depths

ScienceDirect.com - Construction and Building Materials - Experimental behaviour of anchor bolts under pullout and relaxation tests

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Bond slip model for the simulation of reinforced concrete structures

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Parametric study of bonded steelâ€“concrete composite beams by using finite element analysis

[/URL]شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (4 يناير 2013)

برجاء هذه الأوراق البحثية وجزاك الله خيراً عنا1-	Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 138, No. 12 : pp. 1442-1454 Analysis of Foundations Reinforced with Jet Grouting2-	Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 24, No. 12 : pp. 1529-1533Strength Characteristics of Soils Mixed with an Organic Acid Material for Improvement3-	Mechanism of grout bulb expansion and its effect on ground upliftingJournal of Central South University of TechnologyJune 2011, Volume 18, Issue 3, pp 874-8804-	Theoretical modelling of jet grouting•	Source:Géotechnique,Volume 56, Issue 5, 01 May 2006 ,pages335 –3475-	Grouting pressure and damaged adjacent buildings. Part 1: Behaviour analysis•	Sourceroceedings of the ICE - Ground Improvement,Volume 5, Issue 4, 01 January 2001 ,pages155 –162


----------



## noor ihsan (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن احصل ع هذا البحث واكون ممنونه 
Xiao, Y. (2003). “Experimental studies on precast prestressed concrete pile
to CIP concrete pile-cap connections.” PCI J., 48(6), 82–91.


----------



## anass81 (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

يرجى توفير البحث التالي

Seismic Response and CFRP Retrofit of Poorly Detailed Shear Walls : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 16, No. 3 (ASCE)


----------



## eng_mona28 (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أريد ابحاث تتعلق ب behavior of steel filled concrete brige piers under luteral loads


----------



## eng_mona28 (8 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أريد ابحاث عن * 

behavior of steel filled concrete Bridge Piers under luteral loads


----------



## diamond1612 (10 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم لقد طلبت ابحاث مما يقرب من 25 يوم ولكن لم يتم الرد علي فهل انتظر ام ابحث عن وسيله اخري م
ع العلم بانني مقيمه في السعوديه ولا استطيع الحصول علي هذه الابحاث باي وسيله وانتم كنتم الملاذ الوحيد لي في هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وكامل التقدير


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

diamond1612 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم لقد طلبت ابحاث مما يقرب من 25 يوم ولكن لم يتم الرد علي فهل انتظر ام ابحث عن وسيله اخري م
> ع العلم بانني مقيمه في السعوديه ولا استطيع الحصول علي هذه الابحاث باي وسيله وانتم كنتم الملاذ الوحيد لي في هذا الموضوع
> ولكم جزيل الشكر وكامل التقدير



ان شاء الله سأرد علي طلبك و الطلبات الاخري اليوم...الرجاء تحديث طلبك


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

Hind Aldory قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام, ممكن اطلب الابحاث التالية:
> 1- Branch plate-to- circular hollow structural section connections. I: Experimental in investigation and finite-element modeling: Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol.138, No.8 (ASCE)
> 
> 2- Branch plate-to-circular hollow structural section connection. II: X- Type Parametric Numerical Study and Design: Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol.138, No.8 (ASCE)
> ...



%28asce%29st%2E1943-541x%2E0000505 - Download - 4shared
%28asce%29st%2E1943-541x%2E0000533 - Download - 4shared
%28asce%29st%2E1943-541x%2E0000545 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

noor ihsan قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> محتاجه هاي البيبرات واكون ممنونه
> Browse Conference Publications > Communication Software and Ne ... »
> Numerical simulation for the pile with earthquake load
> ...


1_8 - Download - 4shared
2_10 - Download - 4shared
3_10 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> الرجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على Thomas Telford Bookshop - Civil Engineering Publications



This is a book


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اخوانى اريد هذا البحث ( عذرا ليس على موقع science direct )
> Beam tests of composite steel-concrete members: A three-dimensional finite element model - Springer
> An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> Finite element modeling of composite concrete-steel columns
> ...


http

http://www.4shared.com/office/S1ZjWNOl/11_6.html?


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

diamond1612 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير
> 
> 
> ...


a1_2 - Download - 4shared
a2_2 - Download - 4shared
a3_2 - Download - 4shared
a4_2 - Download - 4shared
a5_2 - Download - 4shared
a6_2 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على هذا البحث
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.zdl.zu....50061811006854
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا​



Please put the paper's name..the link take me to the Zagazig University


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

diamond1612 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الفاضل ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير
> 
> 
> ...


a7_2 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على هذه الابحاث لانى محتجها جدا
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Construction and Building Materials - Numerical modelling of anchor bolts under pullout and relaxation tests
> ...


ttp://www.4shared.com/office/wQd2ZPtS/222_2.html
333_2 - Download - 4shared
444_2 - Download - 4shared
555 - Download - 4shared
666 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> برجاء هذه الأوراق البحثية وجزاك الله خيراً عنا1- Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 138, No. 12 : pp. 1442-1454 Analysis of Foundations Reinforced with Jet Grouting2- Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 24, No. 12 : pp. 1529-1533Strength Characteristics of Soils Mixed with an Organic Acid Material for Improvement3- Mechanism of grout bulb expansion and its effect on ground upliftingJournal of Central South University of TechnologyJune 2011, Volume 18, Issue 3, pp 874-8804- Theoretical modelling of jet grouting• Source:Géotechnique,Volume 56, Issue 5, 01 May 2006 ,pages335 –3475- Grouting pressure and damaged adjacent buildings. Part 1: Behaviour analysis• Sourceroceedings of the ICE - Ground Improvement,Volume 5, Issue 4, 01 January 2001 ,pages155 –162



Is it possible to have them organized?


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يرجى توفير البحث التالي
> 
> Seismic Response and CFRP Retrofit of Poorly Detailed Shear Walls : Journal of Composites for Construction: Vol. 16, No. 3 (ASCE)


11qw - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

noor ihsan قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن احصل ع هذا البحث واكون ممنونه
> Xiao, Y. (2003). “Experimental studies on precast prestressed concrete pile
> to CIP concrete pile-cap connections.” PCI J., 48(6), 82–91.


11111111 - Download - 4shared


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (10 يناير 2013)

آسف على عدم التنظيم ولكن كان هذا بسبب الجهاز والأبحاث بعد التنظيم:Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 138, No. 12 : pp. 1442-1454 Analysis of Foundations Reinforced with Jet Grouting ### 2-Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 24, No. 12 : pp. 1529-1533 Strength Characteristics of Soils Mixed with an Organic Acid Material for Improvement ### 3-Mechanism of grout bulb expansion and its effect on ground uplifting, Journal of Central South University of TechnologyJune 2011, Volume 18, Issue 3, pp 874-880 ### 4-Theoretical modelling of jet grouting• Source : Géotechnique,Volume 56, Issue 5, 01 May 2006 ,pages 335 –347 ### 5- Grouting pressure and damaged adjacent buildings. Part 1: Behaviour analysis• Source : Proceedings of the ICE - Ground Improvement,Volume 5, Issue 4, 01 January 2001 ,pages 155 –162


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (10 يناير 2013)

أنا آسف ممكن يكون في عيب عندي لا أعرفة ولكن وضعت علامة # بين كل ورقة بحثية


----------



## هاني سليمان (10 يناير 2013)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> آسف على عدم التنظيم ولكن كان هذا بسبب الجهاز والأبحاث بعد التنظيم:Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 138, No. 12 : pp. 1442-1454 Analysis of Foundations Reinforced with Jet Grouting ### 2-Journal of Materials in Civil Engineering, December 2012, Vol. 24, No. 12 : pp. 1529-1533 Strength Characteristics of Soils Mixed with an Organic Acid Material for Improvement ### 3-Mechanism of grout bulb expansion and its effect on ground uplifting, Journal of Central South University of TechnologyJune 2011, Volume 18, Issue 3, pp 874-880 ### 4-Theoretical modelling of jet grouting• Source : Géotechnique,Volume 56, Issue 5, 01 May 2006 ,pages 335 –347 ### 5- Grouting pressure and damaged adjacent buildings. Part 1: Behaviour analysis• Source : Proceedings of the ICE - Ground Improvement,Volume 5, Issue 4, 01 January 2001 ,pages 155 –162


1w - Download - 4shared
2w - Download - 4shared
3w - Download - 4shared


----------



## diamond1612 (10 يناير 2013)

لكم كل الشكر اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## anass81 (10 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 11qw - Download - 4shared



الحمدلله على سلامتك 

وفقك الله ورحم والدك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (10 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> (asce)st.1943-541x.0000505 - Download - 4shared
> (asce)st.1943-541x.0000533 - Download - 4shared
> (asce)st.1943-541x.0000545 - Download - 4shared




*​شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم..*


----------



## jak88 (11 يناير 2013)

*من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
.1. Structural damage and life-time estimates by nonlinear FE simulation
THE LINK IS:ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Structural damage and life-time estimates by nonlinear FE simulation

2.Technology developments in structural health monitoring of large-scale bridges
LINK:ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Technology developments in structural health monitoring of large-scale bridges

3.Structural health monitoring, damage detection and long-term performance
LINK:ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Structural health monitoring, damage detection and long-term performance

4.Structural health monitoring for smart composite structure systems in Japan 
LINK:ScienceDirect.com - Annales de Chimie Science des Matأ©riaux - Structural health monitoring for smart composite structure systems in Japan[h=1][/h]*


----------



## struct-eng (11 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن البحث ده

ScienceDirect.com - Acta Mechanica Solida Sinica - Finite Element Modelling of Complex 3D Static and Dynamic Crack Propagation by Embedding Cohesive Elements in Abaqus


----------



## yagoub omer (12 يناير 2013)

[أخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم
التكرم بإرسال أي معلومه تتعلق shallow and deep piles foundation design, concreting]


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (12 يناير 2013)

أخى الحبيب أريد هذه الابحاث ولااعلم لها موقع انما اتيت بها من بحث علمى خاص فى مجال الماجستير الخاص بى واريد هذه الابحاث واعلم ان عددها كثير ولكن نظرا لانى اكتب البحث الان وفى احتياج اليها وفقكم الله وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم................................ 


[1] J. He, Y. Liu, A. Chen, and T. Yoda, Experimental study on inelastic mechanical behaviour of composite girders under hogging moment, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 66(1), 2010, pp. 37-52

[2] A.S. Larbi, A. Ferrier, and P. Hamelin, Concrete to steel lap joint failure criteria under combined shear and peeling stress, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 65(2), 2009, pp. 386-394

[3] E. El-Lobody, and D. Lam, “Finite element analysis of steel–concrete composite girders”, Advances in Structural Engineering; 2003, vol. 6, No. 4, pp. 267–281

[4] J.C. Chapman and S. Balakrishnan, “Experiments on composite beams”, The Structural Engineer, 1964, vol. 42, No. 11, pp. 369-383

[5] X. Chen, Q. Su, C. Wu and K. Sugiura, “Experimental study on double composite action in the negative flexural region of two-span continuous composite box girder”, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, Vol. 67, 10, 2011, pp. 1636-1648

[6] J. Nie, C.S. Cai, H. Wu, J.S. Fan, “Experimental and theoretical study of steel-concrete composite beams with openings in concrete flange”, Engineering structures, 2006, vol. 28, No. 7, pp. 992-1000

[7] J. Nie, Y. Xiao, Y. Tan and H. Wang, “Experimental Studies on Behaviour of Composite Steel High Strength Concrete Beams”, ACI Structural Journal, 2004, vol. 101, No. 2, pp. 245-251

[8] B. Jurkiewiez and S. Braymand, “Experimental study of a pre-cracked steel–concrete composite beam, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 2007, vol. 63, pp. 135–144.

[9] A. Abdollahi, “Numerical strategies in the application of the FEM to RC structures-I”, Computers and Structures, 1996, vol. 58, Issue (6), pp.1171–82

[10] A. Ayoub, “A force-based model for composite steel-concrete beams with partial interaction”, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 2005, vol. 61, pp.387-414

[11] A. G. Razaqpur and M. Nofal, “A finite element for modeling the nonlinear behaviour of shear connectors in composite structures.” Computers and Structures, 1989, vol. 32, No. 1, pp. 169–174

[12] Q.Q. Liang, B. Uy, M.A. Bradford and H.R. Ronagh, “Strength analysis of steel-concrete composite beams in combined bending and shear”, Journal of Structural Engineering, 2005, vol. 131, No. 10, pp. 1593-1600

[13] Q.Q. Liang, B. Uy, M. A. Bradford and H.R. Ronagh, “Ultimate strength of continuous composite beams in combined bending and shear”, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 2004, vol. 60, No. 8, pp. 1109-1128

[14] M.R. Salari, E. Spacone, B. Shing and D.M. Frangopol, “Nonlinear analysis of composite beams with deformable shear connectors.” Journal of Strucural Engineering, ASCE, 1998, vol. 124, No. 10, pp. 1148–1158

[15] N. Gattesco, “Analytical modelling of nonlinear behaviour of composite beams with deformable connection” Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 1999, vol. 52, pp. 195–218

[16] H.Y. Loh, and M.A. Bradford, “The effect of partial connection in the hogging moment region of composite beams Part II-Analytical study”, Journal of constructional Steel Research, 2004, vol. 60, pp. 921-962


[17] G. Ranzi and A. Zona, “A steel–concrete composite beam model with partial interaction including the shear deformability of the steel component”, Engineering Structures, 2007, vol. 29, pp. 3026–3041

[18] R. Seracino, C.T. Lee, Z. Tan, “Partial interaction shear flow forces in continuous composite steel-concrete beams”, Journal of structural engineering, ASCE, 2006, vol. 132, No. 2, pp. 227-236

[19] N. Foundoukos, and J.C. Chapman, “Finite element analysis of steel–concrete–steel sandwich beams”, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 2008, vol. 64, pp. 947–961

[20] A.J. Wang, and K.F. Chung, “Advanced finite element modeling of perforated with flexible shear connectors”, Engineering Structures, 2008, vol. 30, pp. 2724–2738

[21] F.D. Queiroz, G. Queiroz, D.A. Nethercot, “Two-dimensional FE model for evaluation of composite beams, I: Formulation and validation”, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 2009, vol. 65, pp. 1055-1062

[22] D. Lam, and E. El-Lobody, “Behavior of Headed Stud Shear Connectors in composite Beam”, Journal of Structural Engineering, 2005, vol. 131, No. 1, pp. 96-107

[23] A. S. Larbi, E. Ferrier, B. Jurkiewiez and P. Hamelin “Static behaviour of steel concrete beam connected by bonding”, Engineering Structures, 2007, vol. 29, pp. 1034–1042

[24] O. Mirza, and B. Uy, “Effects of steel fibre reinforcement on the behaviour of headed stud shear connectors for composite steel-concrete beams”, Advanced Steel Construction, 2009, vol. 5, No.1, 72-95

[25] W. Chung, and E.D. Sotelino, “Three dimensional finite element modelling of composite girder bridges”, Engineering Structures, 2006, vol. 28, pp. 63-71

[26] F.D. Queiroz, P.C.G.S. Vellasco and D. Nethercot, Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial connection”, Journal of constructional steel research, 2007, vol. 63, No. 4, pp. 505-521

[27] A. Zona, and M. Barbato, A.D. Asta, and L. Dezi, Probabilistic analysis for design assessment of continuous steel–concrete composite girders, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 66(7), 2010, pp. 897-905

[28] V.A. Oven, I.W. Burgess, R.J. Plank and W.A. Abdul, “An analytical model for the analysis of composite beam with
International Journal of Mechanics and Applications. 2011; 1(1): 1-11 11
partial interaction”, computers and structures, 1997, vol. 62, No. 3, pp. 493-504

[29] V. Thevendran, S. Chen, N.E. Shanmugam and J.Y. Liew, “Nonlinear analysis of steel-concrete composite beams curved in plan.” Finite Element Analysis and Design, 1999, vol. 32, No. 3, pp. 125–139

[30] G. Zhao, A. Li, Numerical study of a bonded steel and concrete composite beam, Computers and Structures, 2008, vol. 86, pp. 1830–38

[32] D.J. Carreira and. Chu K.H, “Stress-strain relationship for plain concrete in compression”, ACI Journal, 1985, vol. 82, No. 6, pp. 797–804

[33] T. Jankowiak and T. Lodygowski, “Identification of parameters of concrete damage plasticity constitutive model”, Foundation of civil and environmental engineering, No.6, Poznan university of technology, Poland, 2005, pp. 53-69


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> الحمدلله على سلامتك
> 
> وفقك الله ورحم والدك



سلمك الله اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يناير 2013)

jak88 قال:


> *من فضلك أريد هذه الورقة البحثية والتي بعنوان:
> .1. Structural damage and life-time estimates by nonlinear FE simulation
> THE LINK IS:ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Structural damage and life-time estimates by nonlinear FE simulation
> 
> ...


2_12 - Download - 4shared
1_9 - Download - 4shared
3_12 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يناير 2013)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن البحث ده
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Acta Mechanica Solida Sinica - Finite Element Modelling of Complex 3D Static and Dynamic ***** Propagation by Embedding Cohesive Elements in Abaqus


1q1 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يناير 2013)

اخي اسمح لي...طريقتك في البحث عن الابحاثا العلمية التي ممكن ان تفيدك غير سليمة...لماذا يوجد في كل بحث ملخص و هذا الملخص متاح لاي باحث ان يقرأه قبل طلب البحث او شرائة؟؟..السبب اخي حتي تعرف محتوي البحث و ما فيه و بذلك تختصر الوقت و الجهد..اما ان تأخذ الابحاث كاملة من الريفرنس دون التفحيص بها من خلال قرأة الملخص Abstract فيهذا مضيعة لوقتك و وقتي

تقبل احترامي..|
1d - Download - 4shared
6d - Download - 4shared
2d - Download - 4shared
5dd - Download - 4shared
3d - Download - 4shared
9d - Download - 4shared
4d_2 - Download - 4shared
7d - Download - 4shared
8d - Download - 4shared 




احمد خليل2006 قال:


> أخى الحبيب أريد هذه الابحاث ولااعلم لها موقع انما اتيت بها من بحث علمى خاص فى مجال الماجستير الخاص بى واريد هذه الابحاث واعلم ان عددها كثير ولكن نظرا لانى اكتب البحث الان وفى احتياج اليها وفقكم الله وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم................................
> 
> 
> [1] J. He, Y. Liu, A. Chen, and T. Yoda, Experimental study on inelastic mechanical behaviour of composite girders under hogging moment, Journal of Constructional Steel Research, 66(1), 2010, pp. 37-52
> ...


----------



## anass81 (14 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> اخي اسمح لي...طريقتك في البحث عن الابحاثا العلمية التي ممكن ان تفيدك غير سليمة...لماذا يوجد في كل بحث ملخص و هذا الملخص متاح لاي باحث ان يقرأه قبل طلب البحث او شرائة؟؟..السبب اخي حتي تعرف محتوي البحث و ما فيه و بذلك تختصر الوقت و الجهد..اما ان تأخذ الابحاث كاملة من الريفرنس دون التفحيص بها من خلال قرأة الملخص Abstract فيهذا مضيعة لوقتك و وقتي
> 
> تقبل احترامي..|
> 1d - Download - 4shared
> ...



I agree with you Eng.Hani

from now on, I will be deleting all the requests that has more than 5 journals


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> I agree with you Eng.Hani
> 
> from now on, I will be deleting all the requests that has more than 5 journals



اشكرك يااخى ونأسف على كثره الابحاث ولن يتم رفع اكثر من 5 ابحاث فى المستقبل القريب . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 يناير 2013)

> _International Journal of Mechanics and Applications. 2011; 1(1): 1-11 11_
> _partial interaction”, computers and structures, 1997, vol. 62, No. 3, pp. 493-504_
> 
> _[29] V. Thevendran, S. Chen, N.E. Shanmugam and J.Y. Liew, “Nonlinear analysis of steel-concrete composite beams curved in plan.” Finite Element Analysis and Design, 1999, vol. 32, No. 3, pp. 125–139_
> ...



3_14 - Download - 4shared
4_7 - Download - 4shared
2_13 - Download - 4shared
1_11 - Download - 4shared
5_5 - Download - 4shared


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم.. اود طلب الابحاث التالية:

1. Experimental Investigations of Loading Rate Effects in Reinforced Concrete Columns
Experimental Investigations of Loading Rate Effects in Reinforced Concrete Columns : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 8 (ASCE)

2. Uncertainty Analysis of Flexural Overstrength Ratio for RC Columns
Uncertainty Analysis of Flexural Overstrength Ratio for RC Columns : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 8 (ASCE)

3. Tension Stiffening in Prestressed Concrete Beams Using Moment-Curvature Relationship
Tension Stiffening in Prestressed Concrete Beams Using Moment-Curvature Relationship : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 8 (ASCE)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mona28 (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز كنت طلبت من اسبوع ابحاث خاصة ب
behavior of steel filled concrete Bridge Piers under luteral loads
ولم يتم الرد ........انا محتاجاها ضروري في الماجستير وبحثت كتير ولكن لم اجد فارجو المساعده ...وشكرا


----------



## salah mohsen (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد هذه الابحاث ضرورى

Structural design of polymer composites: EUROCOMP design code and handbook - J.L. Clarke - Books Great Choice

Reinforced concrete design with FRP composites - Hota V.S. Gangarao, Narendra Taly, P. V. Vijay - Books Great Choice

http://www.thenbs.com/PublicationIndex/DocumentSummary.aspx?PubID=137&DocID=301205

Manual for the Design of Reinforced Concrete Building Structures - The Institution Of Civil Engineers The Institution Of Structural - Books Great Choice

http://www.concretebookshop.com/detail.aspx?ID=650


----------



## parasismic (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء تمكيني من البحث ذي الرابط التالي


An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## alkernawy (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي
لو سمحت هذا البحث ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Moment coefficients for design of waffle slabs with and without openings


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

eng_mona28 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز كنت طلبت من اسبوع ابحاث خاصة ب
> behavior of steel filled concrete Bridge Piers under luteral loads
> ولم يتم الرد ........انا محتاجاها ضروري في الماجستير وبحثت كتير ولكن لم اجد فارجو المساعده ...وشكرا



اخي لم ترفق طلبك باي ابحاث..انا لا استطيع ان ابحث لك عن الابحاث التي تحتاجها, فهذا عملك انت...عندما تحضر الابحاث استطيع ان اقوم بعملي...الرجاء الاطلاع علي مشاركة الاعضاء لمعرفة الطريقة لطلب بحث..

شكرا


----------



## anass81 (16 يناير 2013)

eng_mona28 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز كنت طلبت من اسبوع ابحاث خاصة ب
> behavior of steel filled concrete Bridge Piers under luteral loads
> ولم يتم الرد ........انا محتاجاها ضروري في الماجستير وبحثت كتير ولكن لم اجد فارجو المساعده ...وشكرا



السلام عليكم المهندسة منى

كما ذكر المهندس هاني , يجب عليك انت تقومي بالبحث عن مقالات علمية بنفسك ومن ثم وضع روابط هذه المقالات وبعدها نجلبها لك 
اتوقع ان المشكلة في طريقة البحث والكلمات الدلالية حيث انه من الصعب ايجاد مقالات بنفس العنوان تماما وانما يجب تعديل العنوان بعض الشيء , في الروابط التالية بعض الابحاث المتعلقة بطلبك

ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Ultimate strength and ductility of state-of-the-art concrete-filled steel bridge piers in Japan

https://www.google.ae/search?q=+beh...44,d.ZG4&fp=20495865339e6725&biw=1252&bih=644


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

Hind Aldory قال:


> السلام عليكم.. اود طلب الابحاث التالية:
> 
> 1. Experimental Investigations of Loading Rate Effects in Reinforced Concrete Columns
> Experimental Investigations of Loading Rate Effects in Reinforced Concrete Columns : Journal of Structural Engineering: Vol. 138, No. 8 (ASCE)
> ...


3_15 - Download - 4shared
1_13 - Download - 4shared
2_14 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد هذه الابحاث ضرورى
> 
> Structural design of polymer composites: EUROCOMP design code and handbook - J.L. Clarke - Books Great Choice
> 
> ...


هذه كتب و ليس ابحاث..اشتراكي يغطي الابحاث فقط ولا يوجد اي اشتراك يغطي الكتب...الكتب تشتري


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرجاء تمكيني من البحث ذي الرابط التالي
> 
> ...


11_8 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

alkernawy قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> لو سمحت هذا البحث ScienceDirect.com - Engineering Structures - Moment coefficients for design of waffle slabs with and without openings


22_7 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم المهندسة منى
> 
> كما ذكر المهندس هاني , يجب عليك انت تقومي بالبحث عن مقالات علمية بنفسك ومن ثم وضع روابط هذه المقالات وبعدها نجلبها لك
> اتوقع ان المشكلة في طريقة البحث والكلمات الدلالية حيث انه من الصعب ايجاد مقالات بنفس العنوان تماما وانما يجب تعديل العنوان بعض الشيء , في الروابط التالية بعض الابحاث المتعلقة بطلبك
> ...


33_2 - Download - 4shared


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

eng_mona28 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز كنت طلبت من اسبوع ابحاث خاصة ب
> behavior of steel filled concrete Bridge Piers under luteral loads
> ولم يتم الرد ........انا محتاجاها ضروري في الماجستير وبحثت كتير ولكن لم اجد فارجو المساعده ...وشكرا


33_2 - Download - 4shared


----------



## Hind Aldoory (16 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 3_15 - Download - 4shared
> 1_13 - Download - 4shared
> 2_14 - Download - 4shared




جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما تحب وترضى ورحم والديك


----------



## salah mohsen (16 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> هذه كتب و ليس ابحاث..اشتراكي يغطي الابحاث فقط ولا يوجد اي اشتراك يغطي الكتب...الكتب تشتري



جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

حضرتك لو موجودك عند حضرتك او تعرف مكان سهل كنت عاوز الكود الاوربى والانجليزى لل frp ان امكن


----------



## parasismic (16 يناير 2013)

وفقك الله لما فيه الصلاح و الفلاح في الدنيا و الآخرة و رحم الله والديك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> حضرتك لو موجودك عند حضرتك او تعرف مكان سهل كنت عاوز الكود الاوربى والانجليزى لل frp ان امكن



اخي الكريم...ممكن تجد سخص محمل هذه الاكواد علي النت لكن هذا الامر يحتاج الي بحث انت حاول من طرفك و انا سابذل جهدي..

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هاني سليمان (16 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد هذه الابحاث ضرورى
> 
> Structural design of polymer composites: EUROCOMP design code and handbook - J.L. Clarke - Books Great Choice
> 
> ...



Structural Design of Polymer Composites
Reinforced concrete design
http://timurdhaka.weebly.com/upload...f_reinforced_concrete_building_structures.pdf
http://www.cbdg.org.uk/memdocs/ZXTSIQHZPM.pdf

اخي حاول تحبث جيدا..اغب هذه الكتب متحة مجانا...انا احضرت لك بعضها


----------



## anass81 (16 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> حضرتك لو موجودك عند حضرتك او تعرف مكان سهل كنت عاوز الكود الاوربى والانجليزى لل frp ان امكن



there is a british code for FRP I will upload it tomorrow for you inshAllah


----------



## eng_mona28 (16 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ...شكرا على توضيح طريقة البحث وارجو مساعدتي لايجاد الابحاث التاليه ولكم جزيل الشكر
*Ductility of Concrete
*http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)1084-0702(2004)9:1(14)
http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)0733-9445(2004)130:4(631)
Experimental Study on Hysteretic Behavior of Circular Concrete-Filled Steel Bridge Piers

*


----------



## salah mohsen (16 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> there is a british code for FRP I will upload it tomorrow for you inshAllah



جزاك الله خيرا 
انا فى بحاثى عملت برنامج لاستنتاج قوه تحمل الكمرات المدعمه بال frp ولكن اريد مقارنتها بالاككواد العالميه والى الان معى الكود الامريكو والمصرى والكندى والايطالى فلو حضرتك موجود عندك اكود غير البريطانى يا ريت تسعدنى وتبعتهالى مع البريطانى


----------



## salah mohsen (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد هذا المقال ان امكن

Chinese Design Recommendations for External Strengthening by FRP Laminates and Related Works in ACI and ISIS Code Provisions

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (17 يناير 2013)

salah mohsen قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> انا فى بحاثى عملت برنامج لاستنتاج قوه تحمل الكمرات المدعمه بال frp ولكن اريد مقارنتها بالاككواد العالميه والى الان معى الكود الامريكو والمصرى والكندى والايطالى فلو حضرتك موجود عندك اكود غير البريطانى يا ريت تسعدنى وتبعتهالى مع البريطانى



موضوع بحثك مهم جدا وانا على اطلاع جيد على ال FRP بحكم عملي في مجال التدعيم 

راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t356179.html


----------



## salah mohsen (17 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> Structural Design of Polymer Composites
> Reinforced concrete design
> http://timurdhaka.weebly.com/upload...f_reinforced_concrete_building_structures.pdf
> http://www.cbdg.org.uk/memdocs/ZXTSIQHZPM.pdf
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الكتاب الاول والثانى للقراءه فقط ولكن لا استطيع تنزيله عندى يطلب التسجيل ولازم فيزا


----------



## salah mohsen (18 يناير 2013)

ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على الكود البريطانى 2012

Design Guidance for Strengthening Concrete Structures using Fibre Composite Materials. 3rd Edition - The Concrete Bookshop - Detail



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انا شايف الطريق (18 يناير 2013)

ارجو اى بحث من الابحاث الاتية او اى بحث فى settlement in pile group لانه موضوع رسالة الماجستير لى ولا اجد شئ جيد فيها
ASCE Committee on Deep Foundations. (1984). ‘‘Practical guidelines for
the selection, design, and installation of piles.’’ Rep., ASCE, New York.
ASTM Annual Book of Standards. (1987). Soil, Rock, Building Stones,
Vol. 4.08, ASTM, West Conshohocken, Pa.
Das Braja M. (1999). Principles of foundation engineering, 4th Ed.,
Brooks/Cole Publishing Co., Pacific Grove, Calif.
Feagin, L. B. (1948). ‘‘Performance of pile foundations of navigation
locks and dams on the Upper Mississippi River.’’ Proc., 2nd Int. Conf.
Soil Mech. Found. Engrg., Vol. 4, Balkema, Rotterdam, The Netherlands,
98–106.
Feld, J. (1943). ‘‘Friction pile foundations.’’ Trans. ASCE, 108.
Focht, J. A., Jr., and O’Neill, M. W. (1985). ‘‘Piles and other deep foundations.’’
Proc., 11th ICSMFE, Vol. 4, Balkema, Rotterdam, The Netherlands,
187–209.
Garg, K. G. (1979). ‘‘Bored pile groups under vertical load in sand.’’ J.
Geotech. Engrg. Div., ASCE, 105(8), 939–956.
Ismael, N. F. (1990). ‘‘Behavior of laterally loaded bored piles in cemented
sands.’’ J. Geotech. Engrg., ASCE, 116(11), 1678–1699.
Ismael, N. F. (1996). ‘‘Loading tests on circular and ring plates in very
dense cemented sands.’’ J. Geotech. Engrg., ASCE, 122(4), 281–287.
Ismael, N. F., and Al-Sanad, H. A. (1993). ‘‘Plate loading tests on weakly
cemented surface desert sands.’’ Geotech. Engrg., J. Southeast Asian
Geotech. Soc., Bangkok, Thailand, 24(2), 133–150.
Ismael, N. F., Al-Sanad, H. A., and Al-Otaibi, F. (1994). ‘‘Tension tests
on bored piles in cemented desert sands.’’ Can. Geotech. J., Ottawa,
31(3), 597–603.
Khalaf, F. I., Gharib, I. M., and Al-Hashash, M. Z. (1984). ‘‘Types of
characteristics of the recent surface deposits of Kuwait, Arabian Gulf.’’
J. Arid Envir., 7(2), 9–33.
Kishida, H. (1967). ‘‘Ultimate bearing capacity of piles driven into loose
sand.’’ Soils and Found., Tokyo, VII(3), 20–29.
Liu, J. L., Yuan, Z. L., and Zhang, K. P. (1985). ‘‘Cap-pile-soil interaction
of bored pile groups.’’ Proc., 11th Int. Conf. on Soil Mech. and Found.
Engrg., Vol. 3, Balkema, Rotterdam, The Netherlands, 1433–1436.
Meyerhof, G. G. (1976). ‘‘Bearing capacity and settlement of pile foundations.’’
J. Geotech. Engrg. Div., ASCE, 102(3), 195–228.
Singh, A., and Prakash, S. (1973). ‘‘Axial reaction of model pile groups
in sand.’’ Indian Engrg. J., 53(March), 217–221.
Vesic, A. S. (1977). ‘‘Design of pile foundations.’’ Nat. Cooperative Hwy.
Res. Program Synthesis of Pract. No. 42, Transportation Research
Board, Washington, D.C.
Vesic, A. S. (1969). ‘‘Experiments with instrumented pile groups in
sand.’’ Performance of deep foundations, ASTM Spec. Tech. Publ. No.
444, 177–222.
Downloaded 24


----------



## anass81 (19 يناير 2013)

انا شايف الطريق قال:


> ارجو اى بحث من الابحاث الاتية او اى بحث فى settlement in pile group لانه موضوع رسالة الماجستير لى ولا اجد شئ جيد فيها
> ASCE Committee on Deep Foundations. (1984). ‘‘Practical guidelines for
> the selection, design, and installation of piles.’’ Rep., ASCE, New York.
> ASTM Annual Book of Standards. (1987). Soil, Rock, Building Stones,
> ...



as mentioned at the beginning of the subject 
Please put only 5 or 6 journals
also , put the links of the journals instead of writing the titles


----------



## eng_mona28 (20 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ...شكرا على توضيح طريقة البحث وارجو مساعدتي لايجاد الابحاث التاليه ولكم جزيل الشكر لاني محتاجاها ضروري
*Ductility of Concrete
*http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)1084-0702(2004)9:1(14)
http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)0733-9445(2004)130:4(631)
Experimental Study on Hysteretic Behavior of Circular Concrete-Filled Steel Bridge Piers*


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يناير 2013)

eng_mona28 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ...شكرا على توضيح طريقة البحث وارجو مساعدتي لايجاد الابحاث التاليه ولكم جزيل الشكر لاني محتاجاها ضروري
> *Ductility of Concrete
> *http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)1084-0702(2004)9:1(14)
> http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/(ASCE)0733-9445(2004)130:4(631)
> Experimental Study on Hysteretic Behavior of Circular Concrete-Filled Steel Bridge Piers*


2_16 - Download - 4shared
1_15 - Download - 4shared

اتمني الاهتمام بترتب اسماء الابحاث...فالافضل و ضع اسم البحث و من ثم الرابط


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 يناير 2013)

انا شايف الطريق قال:


> ارجو اى بحث من الابحاث الاتية او اى بحث فى settlement in pile group لانه موضوع رسالة الماجستير لى ولا اجد شئ جيد فيها
> ASCE Committee on Deep Foundations. (1984). ‘‘Practical guidelines for
> the selection, design, and installation of piles.’’ Rep., ASCE, New York.
> ASTM Annual Book of Standards. (1987). Soil, Rock, Building Stones,
> ...



الرجاء و ضع خمسة ابحاث فقط و ليس كتب..

شكرا


----------



## ديما علاء (21 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## diamond1612 (21 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم ارجو الحصول علي هذه الابحاث ولكم كل الشكر علي مجهوداتكم الرائعه
*1 _ Shear design procedure for reinforced normal and high-strength concrete beams using artificial neural networks. Part II: beams with stirrups*


*2 - Post-***** (or post-peak) flexural response and toughness of fiber reinforced concrete after exposure to high temperature*

3 - *Assessing the flexural and axial behaviour of reinforced concrete members at elevated temperatures using sectional analysis*

4 -*Effect of fire on flexural behaviour of rc beams*
5- *Chapter 8 - Behavior of Flexural Members at Elevated Temperatures*


*6 - Experimental research on post-fire behaviour of reinforced concrete columns*
7 - *The effects of different strain contributions on the response of RC beams in fire* 
8- *Shear strength** of RC beams subjected to cyclic thermal loading* s


----------



## hichem841 (25 يناير 2013)

_*السلام عليكم وارجو مساعدتي لايجاد الابحاث التاليه ولكم جزيل الشكر*_
[h=1]International Corporate Tax Avoidance Practices: Evidence from Australian Firms[/h][h=1]Chapter 22 Tax avoidance, evasion, and administration[/h]
[h=1]Why pay more? Corporate tax avoidance through transfer pricing in OECD countries[/h]


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (25 يناير 2013)

اذا اي حد محتاج ايضا لي حساب على science Direct


----------



## yas_ch (25 يناير 2013)

ارجوا المساعدة
The Generalized Reduced Gradient Method A Reliable Tool for Optimal Design


----------



## mahdi zaid (28 يناير 2013)

ScienceDirect.com - Clinical Radiology - Superior vena caval obstruction after complete resolution of cardiac tuberculoma

محتاج هاد البحث بعد ازنكم


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mona28 (29 يناير 2013)

هاني سليمان قال:


> 2_16 - Download - 4shared
> 1_15 - Download - 4shared
> 
> اتمني الاهتمام بترتب اسماء الابحاث...فالافضل و ضع اسم البحث و من ثم الرابط



* م/ هاني سليمان جزاك الله خيرا ....وشكرا ع التوضيح *


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (2 فبراير 2013)

mahdi zaid قال:


> ScienceDirect.com - Clinical Radiology - Superior vena caval obstruction after complete resolution of cardiac tuberculoma
> 
> محتاج هاد البحث بعد ازتفضل اخي الكريم


----------



## ingenieriacivil (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على المقالة 
[FONT=&quot]Determining the damping behavior of fiber reinforced composites[/FONT] * ​*


----------



## نبيل جدوع (6 فبراير 2013)

*ارجوا تفضلكم في تزيدي برابط لانزال مواصفة تصميم الجسور الامريكيه
AASHTO LRFD Design Specification 1989 SI edition
مع الشكر والتقدير
*​
AASHTO LRFD Bridge design specification 1989 4th SI edition


----------



## ingenieriacivil (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذا الكتاب 
[h=1]Designing SQL Server 2000 Databases[/h]January 2001
for .Net ™ Enterprise Servers


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أستاذ هاني شكرا جزيلا على جهودك في رفدنا في الابحاث ومساعدتنا في مسيرتنا العلمية 
اذا ممكن احتاج هذا البحث ​[h=1]Parametric analysis of the effects of stress relief on the performance and capacity of piles in nondilative soils[/h]والرابط هذا:
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
مع التقدير​


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (8 فبراير 2013)

حدث خلل هذا الرابط
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لو سمحتم أخواني الكرام أحتاج إلى عدة أبحاث من موقع الساينس دايركت
ولكم جزيل الشكر​
1- Size scale effects on interaction diagram for reinforced concrete columns .
Construction and building materials , Vol 27 , February 2012.
A.Carpinteri , M.Corrado , G.Goso , M.Paggi .

2-Seismic performance check and size effect FEM analysis of reinforced concrete .
Engineering fracture mechanics , Vol 65 , January 2000 .
H.Okamura , I.H.Kim .

3-Size and scale effects in composites :I. Literature review .
Composites science and technology , Vol 59 , February 1999 .
L.S.sutherland , R.A.Shenoi , S.M.Lewis .

4-Effective strain of FRP for confined circular concrete columns .
Composite structures , Vol 95 , January 2013 .
Yu-Fei Wu , Jia-Fei Jiang .

5- Analytical model for effective strain in FRP-wrapped circular RC columns .
Composites part B:engineering , Vol 43 , December 2012 .
Gianpiero Lignola , Fabio Nardone , Andrea Prota , Gaetano Manfredi .


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (11 فبراير 2013)

ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على هذه البيبر 
ScienceDirect.com - Management of Cancer in the Older Patient - Chapter 9 - Chemotherapy
ScienceDirect.com - Management of Cancer in the Older Patient - Chapter 10 - Novel and Targeted Therapies
ScienceDirect.com - Management of Cancer in the Older Patient - Chapter 21 - Complementary and Alternative Medicine in the Older Cancer Patient


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## leimrabot (13 فبراير 2013)

[h=1]Durability of steel reinforced concrete in chloride environments: An overview[/h]


----------



## parasismic (19 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء تمكيني من البحوث التالية

Vulnerability index and capacity spectrum based methods for urban seismic risk evaluation. A comparison - Springer

Performance of Buildings under Earthquakes in Barcelona, Spain - Barbat - 2006 - Computer-Aided Civil and Infrastructure Engineering - Wiley Online Library


----------



## saalmaa (20 فبراير 2013)

*الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك اله عنا خيرا انا بحاجة ماسة للموضوع التالي وهو مقال في http _ascelibrary.org_ 

**The Behaviour and Design of Haunches in Composite Beams and Their Reinforcement"

*


----------



## Sana89 (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم //ممكن مساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التاليSpringer - International Publisher Science, Technology, Medicine الشكر


----------



## saalmaa (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا بحاجة للمقال
*Finite element modelling of composite beams with full and partial shear connection
*من موقع 

ScienceDirect ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Sana89 (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدتي غي الحصول على البحث التالي http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0045782582900160مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## saalmaa (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انابحاجة لعدة مقالات من موقع ScienceDirect ارجو ارسالها لي وجزاكم الله عني خيرا
[h=1]Performance of shear connection in composite beams with profiled steel sheeting
[/h]
[h=1]The behaviour of through-deck welded shear connectors: an experimental and numerical study[/h]
[h=1]Strength and ductility of headed stud shear connectors in profiled steel sheeting[/h]


----------



## saalmaa (21 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للمقال** من* ScienceDirect* ولكم الشكر
Two-dimensional FE model for evaluation of composite beams, I: Formulation and validation*

[h=1]Probabilistic three-dimensional finite element study on composite beams with steel trapezoidal decking[/h]


----------



## saalmaa (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة للمقال من


ScienceDirect 
*Novel new reinforcing components for composite beams*

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_goldstone (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم , فضلا احتاج هذه المقالات 

1- Effect of curing conditions on strength, porosity, absorptivity, ans shrinkage of concrete in hot and dry climate
ScienceDirect.com - Cement and Concrete Research - Effect of curing conditions on strength, porosity, absorptivity, ans shrinkage of concrete in hot and dry climate

2- The influence of curing times and light curing methods on the polymerization shrinkage stress of a shrinkage-optimized composite with hybrid-type prepolymer fillers
ScienceDirect.com - Dental Materials - The influence of curing times and light curing methods on the polymerization shrinkage stress of a shrinkage-optimized composite with hybrid-type prepolymer fillers

3-Effect of curing on shrinkage and expansion of surface repair mortars


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (22 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على المقالة الثانية
Lime Reactivity of Illinois Soils
تحياتي​


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرااا على المحهود الرائع


----------



## ali141141 (22 فبراير 2013)

Construction stage analysis of Humber Suspension Bridge Original Research ArticleApplied Mathematical Modelling, Volume 36, Issue 11, November 2012, Pages 5492-5505Süleyman Adanur, Murat Günaydin, Ahmet Can Altunişik, Barış SevimModal _______________________________________________________________________-analysis of tower-cable system of Tsing Ma long suspension bridge Original Research ArticleEngineering Structures, Volume 19, Issue 10, October 1997, Pages 857-867Y.L. Xu, J.M. Ko, Z. Yu----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Example of a suspension bridge ODE model exhibiting chaotic dynamics: A topological approach Original Research ArticleJournal of Mathematical Analysis and Applications, Volume 339, Issue 2, 15 March 2008, Pages 1179-1198Anna Pascoletti, Fabio Zanolinاكون الك ممنون يغالي وياربي يوفقك ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك ياذهب


----------



## ali141141 (22 فبراير 2013)

The theory of suspension bridges - Alfred Pugsleyحبيبي واخوي الغالي هذا الكتاب تعبت هواية ومحصلتة .. اذا لكيتة تنزلة وشتومر اني حاضر


----------



## saalmaa (23 فبراير 2013)

*الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك اله عنا خيرا انا بحاجة ماسة للموضوع التالي وهو مقال في ** http _ascelibrary.org_ 

**The Behaviour and Design of Haunches in Composite Beams and Their Reinforcement"
*


----------



## saalmaa (23 فبراير 2013)

*متابعة دراستي متوقفة على هذا البحث جزاك الله خيرا ** _**http_**ascelibrary.org** The Behaviour and Design of Haunches in Composite Beams and Their Reinforcement"*


----------



## saalmaa (23 فبراير 2013)

*الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك اله عنا خيرا انا بحاجة ماسة للموضوع التالي وهو مقال في ** http _ascelibrary.org_ 

**The Behaviour and Design of Haunches in Composite Beams and Their Reinforcement"
*


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## نميرة (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي المحترم
ارجو الحصول 
]Design Two Way Slab by using FRP bars
لان ACI440-1R فيه فقط تصميم العتب اذا تكدر تساعدني لان طالبة دراسات واحتاجه بتصميم الكونترول للكيسات وحايرة


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2013)

نميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المحترم
> ارجو الحصول
> ]Design Two Way Slab by using FRP bars
> لان ACI440-1R فيه فقط تصميم العتب اذا تكدر تساعدني لان طالبة دراسات واحتاجه بتصميم الكونترول للكيسات وحايرة



السلام عليكم

راجعي الرابط التالي

[h=3]كل ما يتعلق بالكربون فايبر Carbon fiber وال FRP[/h]


----------



## نميرة (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي المحترم ارجو ان تساعدني في design two way flat slab by using FRP bars
لان هذا النوع من الحديد يغير كل معادلات التصميم ولان الACI440-1R
موجود فيه فقط تصميم العتب
ارجو من الله ان يجعلك انت من تحل هذه المشكلة على يده
ارجو الرد في كل الاحوال


----------



## anass81 (28 فبراير 2013)

نميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي المحترم ارجو ان تساعدني في design two way flat slab by using FRP bars
> لان هذا النوع من الحديد يغير كل معادلات التصميم ولان الACI440-1R
> موجود فيه فقط تصميم العتب
> ...



السلام عليكم

الكود المذكور فيه تصميم للعتبات beams كما ذكرتي , و يمكننا استخدام نفس المعادلات في تصميم البلاطات Slabs باعتبار البلاطة تعمل كشريحة جائز مترية ACT AS ONE METER STRIP


----------



## saalmaa (1 مارس 2013)

*الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله عنا خيرا انا بحاجة ماسة للموضوع التالي وهو مقال في ** http _ascelibrary.org_ 

**The Behaviour and Design of Haunches in Composite Beams and Their Reinforcement
ارجوالرد فانا بحاجة اليه لمتابعة البحث في رسالة الماجستير وفقكم الله و جزاكم خيرا
*


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة

​


----------



## abatah (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saalmaa (4 مارس 2013)

:80:مضى و قت ولم تتم الاجابة ارجو الرد في جميع الاحوال حتى لا اضيع وقتي في الانتظار 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم الى الخير:4:


----------



## anass81 (4 مارس 2013)

saalmaa قال:


> :80:مضى و قت ولم تتم الاجابة ارجو الرد في جميع الاحوال حتى لا اضيع وقتي في الانتظار
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم الى الخير:4:



السلام عليكم

سوف يتم اغلاق الموضوع الى حين معاودة الزملاء الكرام هاني او رفاق الصحراء او غيرهم نشاطهم 
يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص لمن يستطيع تلبية طلبات الزملاء وسوف اعاود فتح الموضوع مرة اخرى


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2013)

............


----------

